# Avis sur les futurs MacBook Pro



## Macuserman (30 Mars 2008)

Tout est dans le titre: j'aimerais collecter vos avis sur ce qui nous attend sur les prochains MacBook Pro !

J'ennonce:
-Montevina (c'est sur pour moi)...
-CG: un autre modèle; nVidia, mais même mémoire. 
-2.5Ghz de base. 
-Meilleurs hauts-parleurs. 
-Pavé numérique. (??)
-Design: épuré, splendide: inchangé. 
-OS X 10.5.5. (d'ici là, oui, je pense).
-Lecteur Superdrive BRD. 
-iSight.
-iLife 09'
-Apple Remote livrée.
-Ecran 15.4" LED identique à l'actuel.
-2Go RAM. 
-HDD 160Go de base. 

Les prix: de 1899 à 2699  


Voilà ce qui lui faudrait, et cela n'engage que moi; ce sont vos avis qui vont vous interressés, aussi bien que moi ! 

Alors, pour vous, qui y aura-t-il dans le futur MacBook Pro ?!


----------



## Alexander Riku (30 Mars 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tout est dans le titre: j'aimerais collecter vos avis sur ce qui nous attend sur les prochains MacBook Pro !
> 
> J'ennonce:
> -Montevina (c'est sur pour moi)...
> ...



Il y aura beaucoup d'attente. Et je pense que d'ici la, ils peuvent faire un peu mieux.


----------



## Neosky (30 Mars 2008)

Sur certains points c'est sur que tu a raison, mais pour le disque dur je dirais 250go de base 

Mais sur les macbook deviendront-ils alu?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Mars 2008)

Non, ça m'etonnerait, l'alu est pour les machines "Pro"...actuellement je parle !

250Go de HDD de base...tu n'y vas pas un peu fort ?
200Go, oui, mais 250 ?? C'est plus de 2x la capacité de base actuelle...

-4Go RAM seraient-ils envisageables ? De série, évidemment...


----------



## Alexander Riku (30 Mars 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Non, ça m'etonnerait, l'alu est pour les machines "Pro"...actuellement je parle !
> 
> 250Go de HDD de base...tu n'y vas pas un peu fort ?
> 200Go, oui, mais 250 ?? C'est plus de 2x la capacité de base actuelle...
> ...



Non la base c'est déja 200 giga lol. Pour l'entrée de gamme macbook pro c'est 200. Enfin tu parles des macbook pro donc ... ?


----------



## benkenobi (30 Mars 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Non, ça m'etonnerait, l'alu est pour les machines "Pro"...actuellement je parle !



L'iMac n'est pas vraiment une machine pro...

Alors pourquoi pas... Je vais regarder dans ma boule de cristal et je reviens vous dire ça.

:style:


----------



## ASdesign46 (30 Mars 2008)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> Non la base c'est déja 200 giga lol. Pour l'entrée de gamme macbook pro c'est 200. Enfin tu parles des macbook pro donc ... ?



+1 j'allai le dire 



Sinon, pourquoi parler des futurs alors qu'une révision (certes mineur ..... et encore) à été faites le 26 février, un tout petit peu plus d'un mois ?  :rateau:


----------



## Alex543 (31 Mars 2008)

Vous croyez que le proc Nehalem pourra être intégré au prochain macbook Pro ou encore de la patience ??


----------



## adrenergique (31 Mars 2008)

ASdesign46 a dit:


> +1 j'allai le dire
> 
> 
> 
> Sinon, pourquoi parler des futurs alors qu'une révision (certes mineur ..... et encore) à été faites le 26 février, un tout petit peu plus d'un mois ?  :rateau:



Parecqu'il est frustré de pas en avoir eu un pour son anniversaire de la part de papa et môman.   

La réponse est que personne ne sait rien: ni sur e design si sur le technique, arrêtez de vous torturer!


----------



## Macuserman (31 Mars 2008)

Le Nahelem je ne sais pas, mais la plateforme Montevina, c'est sûr pour ma part !!

Alors, oui, je suis déçu (mais comment peut-on l'être) mais d'un autre côté, ils m'ont filé plein d'argent...donc, aucun blème !!
Nous ne nous torturons pas !!  Nous analysons !! 

Autrement, dans mon esprit, j'avais l'ancien modèle dans la tête, mais oui, 200Go est la base, j'avais oublié !! 

Pourquoi peu de temps après la révision ??
Parce que c'est ce qui nous permet de montrer des faiblesses et les forces, de pouvoir, de ce fait combler ses faiblesses et consolider ses forces !! 

Un pavé numérique (sur le 17" du moins) serait-il envisageable ??
Non pas parce que pratquement tous les 17" PC en ont un, mais parce que c'est assez pratique je dois dire !


----------



## titom63 (31 Mars 2008)

Moi je le vois bien reprendre un peu les ligne arrondies et l'inclinaison du macbook air... tout en etant a peu pres aussi epais que dans son design actuel, en intégrand le meme trackpad et le meme clavier que le air


----------



## divoli (31 Mars 2008)

Tiens, ça va dans le forum "Rumeurs", normalement, ce genre de topics...

Vous avez décidé de soulager Bompi, c'est bien.


----------



## David_b (31 Mars 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Alors, oui, je suis déçu (mais comment peut-on l'être) mais d'un autre côté, ils m'ont filé plein d'argent...donc, aucun blème !!


Ben achète ton MBP alors 

Sinon, moi, je sais exactement ce qu'il y aura dans les nouveaux modèles et je vous le livre en scoop intergalactique :
plus
mieux
Peut-être moins de ports.
(Sans oublier un écran et un clavier.)

De rien


----------



## divoli (31 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Peut-être moins de ports.



Pas sûr, ou alors pas le mêmes... :mouais:

En tout cas, dans celui d'Amsterdam, y'a MamaCass qui chante...


----------



## Macuserman (31 Mars 2008)

J'espère qu'enfin ils intègreront la fermeture magnétique !! 


Non non non, pas encore...plus ça dure, plus grand est le plaisir de l'ouvrir....et de s'en servir !!


----------



## David_b (31 Mars 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> J'espère qu'enfin ils intègreront la fermeture magnétique !!


Pas con !
ça + le clavier du MBA, ça suffirait à me faire hésiter


----------



## Alexander Riku (31 Mars 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Le Nahelem je ne sais pas, mais la plateforme Montevina, c'est sûr pour ma part !!
> 
> Alors, oui, je suis déçu (mais comment peut-on l'être) mais d'un autre côté, ils m'ont filé plein d'argent...donc, aucun blème !!
> Nous ne nous torturons pas !!  Nous analysons !!
> ...



franchement je préfère de l'épuration et des hauts parleur placés a leur endroit actuel plutot qu'un pavé numérique, qui viendrait surement foutre en l'air le design de MBP qui est pour ainsi dire superbe.


----------



## David_b (31 Mars 2008)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> plutot qu'un pavé numérique


+1
Ca m' a jamais manqué


----------



## adrenergique (31 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> +1
> Ca m' a jamais manqué



A moi non plus!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2008)

il serait bien de profiter de celui dont vous vous servez avant qu'il ne vous échappe...  
et je préfère envisager la_ nouveauté _comme une surprise et non une attente.


----------



## adrenergique (31 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> il serait bien de profiter de celui dont vous vous servez avant qu'il ne vous échappe...
> et je préfère envisager la_ nouveauté _comme une surprise et non une attente.



Point de vue très censé


----------



## ASdesign46 (1 Avril 2008)

adrenergique a dit:


> A moi non plus!



A moi non plus :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (2 Avril 2008)

Le lecteur Blu-Ray se précise...

En effet, les prochains MacBook Pro devraient (conditionnel) en posséder un, fourni par Sony, puisque Apple aurait apparemment fait ce choix dans un souci de finesse...

Prise HDMi (un truc à eux...Display et Port...ou du genre...) plus compacte que le DVi...
Ayant acheté le nouveau SVM Mac, avril 2008.

J'ennonce aussi que le Montevina permettra des fréquences de 2.034Ghz à 3.01Ghz...voili de quoi méditer...!


----------



## adrenergique (3 Avril 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Le lecteur Blu-Ray se précise...
> 
> En effet, les prochains MacBook Pro devraient (conditionnel) en posséder un, fourni par Sony, puisque Apple aurait apparemment fait ce choix dans un souci de finesse...
> 
> ...



C'est pas une nouvelle ça 

Biensur que le BR arrivera sur MBP, probablement bientot puisque le format se démocratise fortement ces temps ci!

Cependant je n'en vois toujours pas l'intérêt vu les supports non disques (clés usb) et même disques dur existants!
Ce n'est vraiment pas un argument qui me fera changer de machine, il en faudrait bien plus!


----------



## David_b (3 Avril 2008)

adrenergique a dit:


> Ce n'est vraiment pas un argument qui me fera changer de machine, il en faudrait bien plus!



euh... _2_ lecteurs Blu-ray ?


----------



## adrenergique (3 Avril 2008)

David_b a dit:


> euh... _2_ lecteurs Blu-ray ?



au moins


----------



## thomas159 (3 Avril 2008)

Et le retour de la touche pomme ​


----------



## t-bo (4 Avril 2008)

Et sinon la date ? De nouveaux macbook pro en juin c'est quasi-sur ?


----------



## David_b (4 Avril 2008)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Et sinon la date ? De nouveaux macbook pro en juin c'est quasi-sur ?



le 12, entre 11h40 et midi (heure locale)


----------



## divoli (4 Avril 2008)

thomas159 a dit:


> Et le retour de la touche pomme ​



Tu es de la famille de MamaCass ?


----------



## adrenergique (4 Avril 2008)

David_b a dit:


> le 12, entre 11h40 et midi (heure locale)



Tu es mal informé, ce sera le 12 oui, mais à 11h40 en partant de la fin de la journée.
Et puis oublie pas de convertir avec le décalage horaire ce qui nous donne un résultat plus que certain.


----------



## benkenobi (4 Avril 2008)

David_b a dit:


> le 12, entre 11h40 et midi (heure locale)





adrenergique a dit:


> Tu es mal informé, ce sera le 12 oui, mais à 11h40 en partant de la fin de la journée.
> Et puis oublie pas de convertir avec le décalage horaire ce qui nous donne un résultat plus que certain.



Pffff bande de nioubes, le 12 est un jeudi !!! Ce sera donc le 17, Steve vient de me le dire sur iChat.

 

edit : bon ça va vous êtes pas si nioubes, vous avez trouvé la fonction point disco...  Merci...

Pas possible, ils sont jumeaux ces deux-là !!! (nés à 3 minutes d'écart...) 





 


Aux (grands) jumeaux, les grands remèdes !


----------



## t-bo (5 Avril 2008)

Toutes ces réponses fantaisistes, c'est parce que personne ne sait vraiment ? Aucune spéculation ? Aucune rumeur ?
Vu qu'intel sort ses nouveaux cpu en juin... L'an dernier c'était en juin ?


----------



## benkenobi (5 Avril 2008)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Toutes ces réponses fantaisistes, c'est parce que personne *ne sait vraiment* ? Aucune *spéculation* ? Aucune *rumeur* ?



Si on savait vraiment comme tu dis, il n'y aurait pas de spéculation, ni de rumeur...

Que veux-tu savoir ? Oui il y a des rumeurs et des spéculations, tu en trouveras notamment par là si tu parles anglais.

Mais bon, tu peux aussi créer tes propres rumeurs c'est aussi fiable et peu intéressant...


----------



## t-bo (5 Avril 2008)

Je suis déjà allé sur ce site, mais rien de bien neuf... http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/#MacBook_Pro

Bon, beh on va attendre...


----------



## divoli (5 Avril 2008)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Toutes ces réponses fantaisistes, c'est parce que personne ne sait vraiment ? Aucune spéculation ? Aucune rumeur ?
> Vu qu'intel sort ses nouveaux cpu en juin... L'an dernier c'était en juin ?



C'est exactement ça, personne n'en sait rien, Apple n'ayant pas l'habitude d'annoncer ses nouveautés à l'avance (on les connait le jour même de leur sortie).

Que les nouveaux MBP avec la plateforme Montevina sortent en juin me parait fort possible. Mais il n'y a rien de sûr ou de "quasi-sûr", il ne faut pas espérer que l'on t'assure ce genre de réponse, ce ne sont forcément que des spéculations.


----------



## MacVincent (5 Avril 2008)

Moi j'aimerais bien un pavé numérique.
Le BR consomme trop, on reste au DVD.
2 Go de RAM en standard.


----------



## t-bo (5 Avril 2008)

pavé numérique 

Je vais switcher vers un MBP, je comptais le faire au début du mois de mai, mais je vais attendre alors.


----------



## MacVincent (5 Avril 2008)

Ce n'était pas une affirmation, c'est ce que j'aimerais voir sur un MBP.


----------



## t-bo (5 Avril 2008)

Oui oui moi aussi , ma réponse était ambigu en effet.


----------



## adrenergique (5 Avril 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Pffff bande de nioubes, le 12 est un jeudi !!! Ce sera donc le 17, Steve vient de me le dire sur iChat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## prasath (5 Avril 2008)

Je crois que je viens de comprendre qu'on a affaire à des frères siamois.


----------



## benkenobi (5 Avril 2008)

D't'façon moi je m'en fous des MacBookPro, j'attends le nouvel iMac !

 :rateau:


----------



## David_b (5 Avril 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Je crois que je viens de comprendre qu'on a affaire à des frères siamois.


 mais c'est moi l'aîné


----------



## Macuserman (5 Avril 2008)

MacVincent a dit:


> Moi j'aimerais bien un pavé numérique.
> Le BR consomme trop, on reste au DVD.
> 2 Go de RAM en standard.



Non non, il faut passer au BRD !!
Attends, même sur PC Packard-Bell (ouloa, la référence...) il y en a.
C'est pour dire !
Et puis, bon...ça consomme plus...bof bof comme argument, tu es en déplacement je veux bien, mais bon, l'autonomie de la bestiole est interressante, mais tu tiens 2h00... heures Wi-Fi, Internet, luminosité à fond, visionnage DVD...


Par exemple: un combo lecteur BRD et graveur DVD irait pas mal...ou même un Lecteur/Graveur BRD/DVD...si il y a moyen.

Ex:
http://www.packardbell.fr/products/...631&products=1265:PC06Q01202;1265:PC08Q01102;
Pour rester dans du P-B !   

Non, mais ce serait bien, et pour le pavé, je me suis rendu compte, que, effectivement, ça dénaturerait le design...!!


----------



## David_b (5 Avril 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Non non, il faut passer au BRD !!
> Attends, même sur PC Packard-Bell (ouloa, la référence...) il y en a.


Y aussi des virus sur ton PB, hein. C'est pour ça que c'est une bonne idée  :rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (5 Avril 2008)

Dieu me protège d'avoir la marque du SAV par excellence (après Acer quand même !!) 

Non, j'ai du Dell...mais bon...question de mois !


----------



## adrenergique (6 Avril 2008)

toujours sans intérêt le BR...
Franchement je vois pas ce que ça peut apporter... Mais je vois bien les inconvéniants...!


----------



## jeremyzed (6 Avril 2008)

moi je pense que pour cet été un relooking estfortement envisageable. Grand maximum la rentrée prochaine, histoire de relancer la gamme Pro.
Enfin ca semblerait logique.


----------



## billboc (7 Avril 2008)

quand on voit le macbook air, on se dit qu'un relooking serait bienvenu pour le macbookpro, je suis sur qu'ils ont ça dans les cartons


----------



## Macuserman (7 Avril 2008)

Oui, sûrement possible, mais que pourraient-ils lui changer chez Apple ??

L'Aluminium est splendide, peut-être les dimensions ??
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## David_b (7 Avril 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, sûrement possible, mais que pourraient-ils lui changer chez Apple ??
> 
> L'Aluminium est splendide, peut-être les dimensions ??
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?



Moi je dis: un percolateur...


----------



## Macuserman (7 Avril 2008)

Un perco ??  

Parce que, personne, à mon avis, ne peut critiquer le design du MacBook Pro actuel !
Même s'il a 5 ans !


----------



## adrenergique (7 Avril 2008)

Ca tourne en rond ici ou c'est moi??? 


ok je m'éloigne doucement mais surement.


----------



## Macuserman (7 Avril 2008)

Tu as raison, mon topic est dans le top 10 de la semaine, faut que je persévère !!
Bah je veux être un utile et actif membre, alors, je vais m'en donner les moyens !

Apple ne pourrait-il pas intégré une résolution d'écran plus importante ??
Et ce sur toutes les gammes, en "sérialisant" le Full-HD sur le 17" ?

J'en profite pour vous annoncer mon PREMIER inscrit de mon nouveau site !!


----------



## David_b (7 Avril 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> J'en profite pour vous annoncer mon PREMIER inscrit de mon nouveau site !!



T'as créé un site Mac alors que t'as pas encore ton MBP ? 
héhé


----------



## pumauer (7 Avril 2008)

Voilà ce qui nous attend peut-être, si on en croit certains : 

http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-17746-macbook-une-future-gamme-plus-verte

A mon avis, à plus ou moins long terme : les Macbook ressembleront aux Macbook Pro et les Macbook Pro ressembleront au Macbook Air. Quant à l'Imac : relooking, mais rien de révolutionnaire je pense. Apple a la même politique "en dégradé" que concernant leurs prix.


----------



## jeremyzed (7 Avril 2008)

Que du bon ! Je crois que je vais prendre le prochain MBP ^^


----------



## kryss (7 Avril 2008)

Je vois bien depuis ce matin que ça bouge concernant les spéculations sur les sorties des prochaines évolutions du macbook et macbook pro. Me concernant, j'attends impatiemment ces nouveaux modèles pour switcher. Je pense prendre l'entrée de gamme du Macbook Pro. J'espère bien qu'il y aura le nouveau clavier, le nouveau trackpad, du BRD et de l'HDMI... et une évolution du design...
Vous pensez que ça peut-etre pour la Conférence Mondiale des Développeurs en Juin ou plutôt pour la rentrée ? ​ 
Bonne Soirée !​


----------



## divoli (7 Avril 2008)

Voilà; une bonne révision A bien poucrave, avec abonnement et points de fidélité au SAV.


----------



## t-bo (7 Avril 2008)

J'aimerais bien en juin... début juin, ca serait parfait. Mais bon, rêvons pas trop.


----------



## kryss (7 Avril 2008)

Pourquoi pas rêver ? C'est quand même pas trop demander... et puis avec l'annonce d'Intel des Centrino 2... cela me semble presqu'évident qu'Apple annonce une nouvelle gamme de Macbook et Macbook Pro... non ?​


----------



## divoli (7 Avril 2008)

Bien sûr, les choses évoluent...


----------



## adrenergique (8 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Voilà; une bonne révision A bien poucrave, avec abonnement et points de fidélité au SAV.



+1


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2008)

Un brevet déposé par Apple, oh combien interressant !!

On a ça: 
http://www.svmmac.fr/news/4764/une_surface_tactile_recto_verso

Mais ça aussi...
http://www.svmmac.fr/news/4781/un_brevet_decran_3d

Ohlàla les amis, que nous réserve le Futur ?!


----------



## adrenergique (13 Avril 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Un brevet déposé par Apple, oh combien interressant !!
> 
> On a ça:
> http://www.svmmac.fr/news/4764/une_surface_tactile_recto_verso
> ...



Apple dépose souvent des brevets pour pas mal de trucs, ça ne veut en aucun cas dire que ce sera dans le tout prochain mac 

Si tu savais le nombre de brevets en 10 ans qu'apple a déposé et le nombre de ses "innovations" qui arrivent en fin de brevet sans jamais avoir été proposées...


----------



## Macuserman (16 Avril 2008)

Salut à tous !  Ce coucou depuis Séville où je suis actuellement en vacance...                        Ayant fait un petit tour dans le Apple Store ici, j'ai pu me rendre compte, une fois encore, de la puissance phénoménale des MacBook Pro.... Mais que changer ??

Ils sont tellement aboutis !!

Vive Apple, vive les Mac !!!

Sur ce, agréable journée à vous !


----------



## Macuserman (16 Avril 2008)

Salut à tous !  Ce coucou depuis Séville où je suis actuellement en vacance... 
Ayant fait un petit tour dans le Apple Store ici, j'ai pu me rendre compte, une fois encore, de la puissance phénoménale des MacBook Pro.... Mais que changer ??

Ils sont tellement aboutis !!

Vive Apple, vive les Mac !

Sur ce, agréable journée à vous !


----------



## Devils (17 Avril 2008)

Je ne pense pas que l'on verra une nouvelle gamme de MBpro de si tôt, Mac n'a pas pour habitude de prendre les acheteurs pour des pigeons.
Quand je regarde ce que certains souhaiteraient, voici ce que j'en pense :

Pavé numérique : je vois pas l'utilité, on a tjs fais sans et je me suis jamais dit ce serait bien d'en avoir un.

Grand Trackpad : ce serait bien mais à voir la fiabilité dans le temps

Changement du design : je vois pas l'intérêt, l'actuel est superbe, classe, pas grand chose à changer.

Le blueray : perso s'il n'y avait que des gens comme moi, ils seraient pas prêts d'en vendre, j'ai une très grosse collection de DVD et je ne pense pas tout remplacer sous prétexte qu'on passe au blueray.  Longue vie aux DVD, de plus il serait plus intéressant de démocratiser et de mettre en vente dans les magasins des dvd double couche et autres qui sont très durs à trouver.

Les nouveaux brevets : le double face pourrait être sympa par contre l'écran 3D à part filer la migraine je vois pas trop l'intérêt

Le changement de place des hauts-parleurs : je suis pas pour, les poignets vont aller dessus et le son ne sera pas aussi bon qu'à présent.

Voilà ce que je pense, ce n'est que mon avis bien entendu.

Bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## relaxx (19 Avril 2008)

salut,
donc rêvons
on aurait un relooking clavier trackpad à la MBA (pourquoi pas)
un dd de base de 250 Go (moi ce que j'aimerai c'est que les dd soient aussi facilement changeables que sur des MB)
pour la ram tant qu'on aura pas des gestions supérieure à 4Go max ils resteront à 2Go
Une amélioration de la carte graphique mais j'espère pas au dépend d'une amélioration de l'autonomie (moi je trouvais remarquable l'autonomie de de mon MBP 17' mais on doit pouvoir aller plus loin : qualité batterie et surtout gestionnaire hardware et soft, écran led etc.)
une meilleure implantation de l'antenne wifi (je ne comprends toujours aps pourquoi j'ai toujours une meilleure réception sur me sMB que sur mes MBP)
Une amélioration des hauts parleurs parceque je trouvais la qualité du son sympa sur mon 17 et que je pense qu pour pas grand chose il peuvent faire mieux, nettement mieux ça m'ai même arrivé de faire des blind tets dans le train avec des inconnus ou avec des potes en déplacement et c'est sympa de pas se trimbaler avec une paire d'enceinte en plus et donc pas de pavé numérique (parce que la disposition est actuellement idéale pour un portable)
une option sans lecteur optique avec une baie libre pour des options fun (et si possible aussi accessible par soi même sans altérer la garantie et défaire 90 visses) genre à terme un disque système et applicatifs sur ssd ou encore seconde batterie (un MPB 17' avec 8h d'autonomie ...) bon le coup de a deuxième baie optionnelle et accessible c'est peut être pas simple en agencement sur les 15" ...
meilleur micro intégré (genre pouvoir enregistrer des réunions en excellent qualité, là c'est déjà pas mal mais parfois limite) et peut être une ouverture traversante dans le capot (c'est chiant à faire, c'est dur à fiabiliser, c'est compliqué à faire joli, ça sert à peu de gens donc y a que mac pour faire ça)
une isight rotative mais toujours bien intégrée au capot ? avec une augmentation de qualité en résolution (histoire de faciliter du blog vidéo top quali voire de pouvoir filmer des entretiens ou réunions de travail etc.)
un slot de cartes multiformats (sd, microsd etc...),
sim, 3G ?
en gros amélioration et petits trucs insensibles isolément mais qui globalement font évoluer la machine vers toujours plus de qualité et de design (comme une porsche 911 quoi)
et l'affaire des baies plus modulaires (au moins une comme sur les MB)

un mars et cent balles ?


----------



## Macuserman (20 Avril 2008)

> on aurait un relooking clavier trackpad à la MBA (pourquoi pas)


Déjà fait...ils ont le même trackpad franchement ! Non ?



> un dd de base de 250 Go.



Oui, tout à fait d'accord !



> pour la ram tant qu'on aura pas des gestions supérieure à 4Go max ils resteront à 2Go.



Bah la plateforme gère déjà les 4Go de RAM...puisqu'on peut les booster !  Mais bon, Packard-Bell fourni déjà des 3Go de RAM en série...alors Apple les 4Go...oui, mais je pense que les 2Go resteront !  



> Une amélioration de la carte graphique mais j'espère pas au dépend d'une amélioration de l'autonomie [...] écran led



La carte graphique est très bien actuellement, une amélioration ne me semble pas prioritaire, mais une autre CG sera sûrement intégrée (même mémoire de 256Mb quand même) ! 



> Une amélioration des hauts parleurs parceque je trouvais la qualité du son sympa sur mon 17 et que je pense que pour pas grand chose il peuvent faire mieux



Sur ça, tout à fait d'accord !! Ils sont en mono !! :mouais: 



> une option sans lecteur optique avec une baie libre pour des options fun



Par contre, même si tu rêves, et ce que tous nous faisons, ça c'est hors de question, un Mac c'est pas du Alienware où tu mets tout et n'importe quoi, surtout pour un Pro(fessionel) !



> un mars et cent balles ?



J'aime pas les mars, et on est en &#8364; !! 
Mais je veux bien 100&#8364; et un Kinder Bueno !! 


-------------EDIT------------

Tu as parlé d'un MacBook Pro 17" ! Eh bien je serais toi, je mettrais immédiatement une telle machine dans ma signature !! 



> moi je trouvais remarquable l'autonomie de de mon MBP 17'



...peut-être as-tu changé aussi !?


----------



## titom63 (21 Avril 2008)

relaxx a dit:


> une meilleure implantation de l'antenne wifi (je ne comprends toujours aps pourquoi j'ai toujours une meilleure réception sur me sMB que sur mes MBP)



Trés simple : la coque des macbook pro est en alu, celle des macbook en plastique. une telle masse d'alu autour de l'antenne (dans la charnière de l'ecran) ça absorbe enormement les ondes du wifi... du coup on capte moins bien....


----------



## divoli (21 Avril 2008)

relaxx a dit:


> pour la ram tant qu'on aura pas des gestions supérieure à 4Go max ils resteront à 2Go



L'évolution ne sera peut-être pas quantitative (en nombre de Go). Mais elle sera probablement qualitative (en performances), avec l'apparition de la DDR3 que la plateforme Montevina pourra gérer...


----------



## reorx76 (21 Avril 2008)

Oula s'il vous plait attention avec la théorie des micro ondes.

L'alu n'absorbe certainement pas les ondes wifi. L'alu comme la plupart des métaux est un réflecteur. apres les reflexions peuvent être parasites c'est sur mais elles ne sont pas absorbées par l'alu. Maintenant je pensai que les antenes montaient le long de l'écran. sur mon powerbook je possede une partie plastifiée sur le coté de l'écran et c'est généralement ce genre de dispositif qu'on utilise pour protéger une antene ( Le plastique laisse bien passer les MO). sur le MBA je pense aussi que les antenes sont dans l'écran car j'ai vu sur des photos deux coax partir du chipset wifi. Donc je voit pas bien l'interert de guider dans deux coax les MO si ce n'est pour les faire monter le long de l'écran.

Pour les performances faudrai comparer les chipset wifi et leur puissance/Signal Processing pour voir si l'écart de perf est pas dans la puce plutôt que dans la conception et implantation de l'antene.

Bon apres je suis pas expert des PC Apple  par contre pour les MO apres 4 ans d'études en télécommunication je commence à connaitre un peu.


----------



## titom63 (22 Avril 2008)

reorx76 a dit:


> Oula s'il vous plait attention avec la théorie des micro ondes.
> 
> L'alu n'absorbe certainement pas les ondes wifi. L'alu comme la plupart des métaux est un réflecteur. apres les reflexions peuvent être parasites c'est sur mais elles ne sont pas absorbées par l'alu. Maintenant je pensai que les antenes montaient le long de l'écran. sur mon powerbook je possede une partie plastifiée sur le coté de l'écran et c'est généralement ce genre de dispositif qu'on utilise pour protéger une antene ( Le plastique laisse bien passer les MO). sur le MBA je pense aussi que les antenes sont dans l'écran car j'ai vu sur des photos deux coax partir du chipset wifi. Donc je voit pas bien l'interert de guider dans deux coax les MO si ce n'est pour les faire monter le long de l'écran.
> 
> ...



Ah enfin qqun de calé en Wifi  
Je conteste pas je suis pas du tout dans les telecom meme si je suis electonicien. je corrigerai juste en disant que les ondes sortent plus facilement d'un macbook en plastique que d'un macbook pro ou air en alu ;-) si tu est d'accord avec moi... si l'alu fait ecran il doit certainement en empecher un peu de passer...


----------



## Macuserman (22 Avril 2008)

Pour en revenir au sujet, c'est de toute manière une meilleure machine à laquelle nous devons nous préparer, je ne sais pas par contre, si elle ne pourra pas "dégoûter" les possesseurs de MacBook Pro...en Penryn !
Sur ce sujet là, je n'en suis pas sûr. 

Par contre, j'espère tellement le Blu-ray !
Même si apparemment, il ne fait pas TOUT LE TEMPS l'unanimité, je pense que ce serait un vrai plus, pas pour un utilisateur Lambda comme vous ou moi, mais aussi pour les studios...ne pourraient-ils pas se tourner vers les Mac, maintenant que Universal, Warner ou encore Paramount sont au Blu-Ray ?
De toute manière, les futurs MacBook Pro seront des fantastiques machines, et finalement, le plus incompréhensible, c'est comment Apple fait pour toujours avoir les meilleures machines, et ce, dans quasiment tous les domaines ! 

J'attends encore te toujours des avis, plus sensationnels que les autres !


----------



## Alexander Riku (23 Avril 2008)

Essayer de réfléchir un peu pour le bluray... ca augmenterait enormement le prix, donc faudrait forcément le mettre en option... je trouve que c'est encore un peu tôt..


----------



## t-bo (23 Avril 2008)

Un lecteur de cartes mémoires serait bien... Jour où tout les PC portables en ont


----------



## Macuserman (23 Avril 2008)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> Essayer de réfléchir un peu pour le bluray... ca augmenterait enormement le prix, donc faudrait forcément le mettre en option... je trouve que c'est encore un peu tôt..



Essaye de réfléchir toi aussi un peu pour l'intégration du Blu-Ray...
-Un lecteur Blu-Ray ne serait pas en option là où les Vaio l'ont de série...

-Un lecteur Blu-ray ne pourra empêcher le visionnage de DVD, ni, pour certains, leur gravure.

-Un lecteur Blu-ray serait un bon argument de vente, puisque les amateurs de HD, et il y en a, auraient une raison de plus de switcher, pour faire face aux Vaio, par exemple.

-Un lecteur Blu-ray, c'est de moins en moins cher...de plus, Apple c'est "on change les sonfigs, pas les prix" ou du moins, il y a eu une baisse des prix...alors le consommateur Apple moyen verrait les prix, au càs où ils remontraient, remonter au niveau des anciens prix...1899.

-Un lecteur Blu-ray n'est pas forcemment attendu sur tous les ordinateurs, les MacBook pourraient, par exemple, en être dépourvus, les MacBook Pro, les iMac, les Mac Pro voir les Mac Mini pourraient se voir en confier un. Pour ce qui est du Air, eh bien, puisque un lecteur DVD est en option, un lecteur Blu-ray pourrait lui succéder...pour rester logique.

-Un lecteur Blu-ray ne diminue pas forcemment l'autonomie (il y a unj impact, c'est sûr, mais pas trop gros non plus...).

Voilà pourquoi du Blu-ray dans les Mac !


----------



## divoli (23 Avril 2008)

Il est clair qu'Apple a pris beaucoup de retard avec le blu-ray. Qu'il n'y en ai toujours pas dans les ordinateurs des gammes pro, comme le MBP, ça craint.

Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit dû à une question de (sur)coût.

Par contre, il faudrait trouver un lecteur blu-ray qui soit suffisamment fin et surtout qui ne grève pas l'autonomie. Je crois que le problème est là...


----------



## Macuserman (25 Avril 2008)

Apparemment, Apple aurait droit aux lecteurs Blu-ray produits par Sony eux-mêmes...va savoir si Sony pourrait, bien que je sois confiant, faire un Blu-Ray reader au format, au coût et à la qualité souhaitée...

De toute manière, ça fait bien longtemps qu'Apple est dans le consortium Blu-ray...manque que les lecteurs...!


----------



## enneite (25 Avril 2008)

En general, le mois de juin est-il une date chez Apple pour proposer de nouvelles releases de leurs produits ?​


----------



## Macuserman (25 Avril 2008)

Ce moins de juin est assez particulier, parce que Intel lance sa nouvelle Plateforme "Montevina", c'est donc une occasion directe pour Apple de relancer ses gammes iMac/Mac Mini en leur intégrant celle-ci...mais on pourrait apparemment s'attendre à un MàJ des iMac dès mardi...


----------



## divoli (25 Avril 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ce moins de juin est assez particulier, parce que Intel lance sa nouvelle Plateforme "Montevina", c'est donc une occasion directe pour Apple de relancer ses gammes iMac/Mac Mini en leur intégrant celle-ci...mais on pourrait apparemment s'attendre à un MàJ des iMac dès mardi...



Ce n'est pas très cohérent, ce que tu dis (en plus d'être hors-sujet)...


----------



## Daviddds (28 Avril 2008)

Un MBP avec un lecteur (voir graveur...) Bluray avec sortie HDMI 1.3 .... quel rêve et à mon avis une ruée vers le MAC pour les switcheurs indécis!


----------



## Daviddds (28 Avril 2008)

Un MBP avec lecteur (voir graveur) Bluray et sortie HDMI 1.3... un rêve et à mon avis une ruée vers le MAC pour tous les switcheurs indécis!


----------



## t-bo (28 Avril 2008)

Et le prix qui explose, les gens vont fuir plutot


----------



## Macuserman (2 Mai 2008)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Et le prix qui explose, les gens vont fuir plutot



Et dis hein, faudrait arrêter de mettre sur le mot "Blu-ray" le mot, voir l'expression "explosion du prix, inabordable, cher" !!

L'intérêt de lui donner un Blu-ray Disc Reader (BRDR) + écran HD serait évidemment un lourd argument de vente...et non un motif pour que fuisent les gens...
Regarde les Vaio...les prix ont augmenté avec le BD intégré ?? Non, et c'est pas parce que c'est la marque elle-même qui les produits...ils aussi les coûts de prod. comme tout HP, Packard-Bell ou autres...
Le prix va augmenter, bah ça, c'est indéniable; un BRDR est évidemment plus cher qu'un simple DVDR...ça. 

En gros, il faudrait dans l'idéal un MacBook Pro avec:
-2.6Ghz de base.
-250Go de HDD (pas besoin de plus qu'actuellement).
-2Go RAM (suffisant).
-BRD intégré, avec HDMi 1.3.
-8700M GT (amélioration de la 8600M, intégrant le DX10...sans tomber dans l'excès d'une 8800M GTX...ou alors en option de luxe ! )
-Ecran d'une résolution sur le 15" de 1920*1080 (1080i) et 1920*1080 (1080p) sur le 17".
-Plateforme Montevina évidemment.
-Multi-touch présent à nouveau.
-iSight toujours là.
-Apple Remote de nouveau "inclueded" ! 

Et après, bah ce seront des extras de toutes manières appréciables !

Comment contester une si parfaite config par un HP, un Dell ou un AlienWare...bah oui, faudrait pas oublier Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard !!  !! Hein !?


----------



## IronMan (2 Mai 2008)

Les anciennes versions seront moins chére alors ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Mai 2008)

Affirmatif ! Comme les modèles anciennement à 1899&#8364;, passant à 1499&#8364;, on peut supposer que les Penryn du moment, lorsqu'ils seront superbement remplacés par les Montevina, passeront alors   à 1399&#8364;,  une suprême occasion alors, pour choisir un modèle plus haut de gamme ! 
Question de choix assuremment ! 
Ex: un modèle 2.5 Ghz à 2199 pourrait passer à 1799&#8364;...une superbe occase quand même  !!


----------



## IronMan (3 Mai 2008)

heu super occas' faut quand même les avoirs les 1800 
Moi qui pensez qu'avec 1300 grand max, j'aurais un maxbook pro neuf', j'ai plus qu'à oublier  
il y aura-t-il des nouveau MB par la même occasion ?


----------



## enneite (5 Mai 2008)

IronMan a dit:


> il y aura-t-il des nouveau MB par la même occasion ?


 
Envoi un mail à Steve il te dira.​


----------



## t-bo (5 Mai 2008)

Il vient de me répondre  : "Hey Dude! Stay tuned, the new macbook series will be released very soon. Keep your money! Steve."


----------



## Macuserman (5 Mai 2008)

Ceci étant mes amis, "keep your money !"...attention aux oreilles et aux yeux...c'est demain apparemment le grand jour...

Alors simple MàJ...ou refonte totale...je souhaiterais tellement que mon chéri soit remis à neuf...!  
Alu pour le 'Book  et BRD pour le 'Pro...quelle habilité quand même de la part d'Apple !
Un suspens, une angoisse presque...qu'elle est dure mon attente...mais bonne !
(Apparemment mon délai initial de switch va changer; j'aurais peut-être le mien avant Noël...ou alors tout au moins, l'argent nécessaire... )

Et pour vous...quels MacBook & MacBook Pro demain ?!


----------



## t-bo (5 Mai 2008)

Pour moi, rien demain...


----------



## Amalcrex (6 Mai 2008)

Vous êtes fous 
Pourquoi vous vous prenez la tête comme ça, vous y changerez quand même RIEN DU TOUT


----------



## melaure (6 Mai 2008)

Le BR serait appréciable pour les films mais pas seulement. J'ai abandonné le stockage optique parce que les médias sont trop petits. Ca permettrait d'en réutiliser un petit peu en attendant que les stockage optique et ses galettes de 300 Go soit à un prix grand public ...

Perso je suis entré dans la période où renouveler mon PowerBook est possible alors je suis attentif mais pas devenu cinglé des mardi comme certains ici ...


----------



## Macuserman (7 Mai 2008)

Je viens de rentrer...je vous cite QUE CHOISIR du mois:

Ils testaient 15 ordinateurs à 17"...
Le MacBook Pro est arrivé en première tête, ce n'est pas extra-ordinaire, mais voilà:
"Le Mac surclasse tous ses concurrents." ça illustre tout à fait MacBook Pro ça.

Il a:
-meilleure autonomie (3h17 en visionnage DVD en boucle).
-meilleur proco.
-meilleures performances multimédia.
-meilleures performances...jeu !!
-meilleur qualité du son.
-meilleure résolution.
---> par "meilleure/meilleur", j'entends sur TOUT le comparatif des ordis.

Par contre, ils regrettent:
-pas de Blu-Ray.
-pas de pavé numérique (je suis contre à y réfléchir).
-pas de HDMi...lié au BRD.

Annecdote: UFC reprends ma propre interrogation, et la résolvent: sur les Vaio, on peut voir le logo "Full HD screen" sur la coque: c'est FAUX !! C'est ce que j'avais laissé entendre dans un sujet, la résolution est seulement de 1440*900, bien loin du 1920*1200 requise.

Les comparés étaient (dans l'ordre du classement final):
-MacBook Pro. ----> 14.2/20
-Pavilion dv9760ef (HP). ----> 12/20
-Pavilion dv9725ef (HP). ---->  11.8/20
-A7VS-7S115C (Asus). ----> 11.6/20
-Vaio VGN-AR61M. ----> 11.5/20
-Vaio VGN-AR61E. ----> 11.1/20
-Aspire 7720G (Acer). ---->11/20
-SB89-P-008W (Packard Bell). ----> 10.9/20
-SB85-P-051 (Packard Bell). ----> 10.8/20
-R700 XEV 5450 (Samsung). ----> 10.6/20
-F7L-7S016C (Asus). ----> 10.5/20
-O.book 5 (Belinea). ----> 10.2/20
-Amilo Xa2529-7006 (Fujitsu). ----> 9.9/20
-GX700 (MSI). ----> 9.6/20
-ER710 (MSI). ----> 8.5/20

Voilà, vous savez-tout !!


----------



## melaure (7 Mai 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> J
> -meilleure résolution.



Mort de rire !!! Le PowerBook G4 est en 1440 * *960* !!!    

Bon sinon en effet c'est pas mal.

Maintenant faut relativiser, ce journal n'a testé que quelques PC, et pas forcément les derniers modèles Comme je le disais ici, il y a d'autres machines, et les DELL testés mettent une grosse claque au MBP en autonomie (test de lecture de DVD par exemple, on a entre 4 et 5 heures de film).

Alors le MBP meilleur portable, j'en doute largement. C'est fini cette époque. Par contre c'est le meilleur portable sous OS X


----------



## Macuserman (7 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Mort de rire !!! Le PowerBook G4 est en 1440 * *960* !!!
> Alors le MBP meilleur portable, j'en doute largement. C'est fini cette époque. Par contre c'est le meilleur portable sous OS X



Es-tu bien sûr que MacBook Pro ne soit pas l'un des meilleurs portables ??
Si tu prend TOUT en compte:
OS+qualité+agréments+facilité d'utilisation...je pense que tu auras mis la main sur le meilleur 17" ou presque...


Après c'est clair que c'est pas LE meilleur portable: tu as également les MacBook Pro 15.4" !!


----------



## melaure (7 Mai 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Es-tu bien sûr que MacBook Pro ne soit pas l'un des meilleurs portables ??
> Si tu prend TOUT en compte:
> OS+qualité+agréments+facilité d'utilisation...je pense que tu auras mis la main sur le meilleur 17" ou presque...
> 
> ...



Oui en comptant l'OS. Mais sur le matériel seul, il y a largement à redire ... Ceci dit je suis plutôt intéressé par le 15.4", le 17" est trop encombrant 

Tant pis pour le Full HD, mais vu qu'Apple ne veut pas mettre de BR ... Ha si OS X pouvait tourner sur Asus, j'aurais vraiment TOUT ! 

Bon bref en ce moment je rode devant le rayon MBP à la F..C, mais j'arrive pas encore à sortir la CB ... Je me fais du mal ...


----------



## Macuserman (7 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Oui en comptant l'OS. Mais sur le matériel seul, il y a largement à redire ... Ceci dit je suis plutôt intéressé par le 15.4", le 17" est trop encombrant
> 
> Tant pis pour le Full HD, mais vu qu'Apple ne veut pas mettre de BR ... Ha si OS X pouvait tourner sur Asus, j'aurais vraiment TOUT !
> 
> Bon bref en ce moment je rode devant le rayon MBP à la F..C, mais j'arrive pas encore à sortir la CB ... Je me fais du mal ...




Moi, c'est pareil...la branche de PPr me fait signe tous les midis...mais j'ai résolu d'attendre la last moment...enfin le "one more thing" en fait !! 
Mais comme celà sera bon...


En disant "Vu qu'Apple ne veut pas mettre de BRD", il est indéniable que tu parles du moment présent...
Parce que c'est à mon avis, pas l'envie qui leur manque !
De toute manière, ils peuvent, toujours à mon avis, difficilement essayé d'éviter de l'incorporer: les constructeurs PC franchissent le pas (Sony, Packard-Bell, HP...) alors Apple fait quand même partie du marché "grand professionel"...même les particuliers (toi ou moi) souhaitent le BRD.
Apple fait partie du consensus du BRD Partners.
De plus le 3Go de RAM se démocratise...mais c'est Vista qui le veut ça (gère au maxi. 3.1Go de RAM..) autrement dit, le dual-chanel sur PC on va oublié.

Donc les prochaisn auront:
-BRD.
-2Go RAM.
-8700M GT à 256Mb.
-Intel C2D à 2.5Ghz minima.
-15.4" ou 17", à partir de 1899&#8364;...

En gros.


----------



## melaure (7 Mai 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> M
> 
> Donc les prochaisn auront:
> -BRD.
> ...



Sympa. Mais bon si on remet les pieds sur terre et qu'on regarde les sorties de ces dernières années, ce sera pour l'automne ou janvier. Donc finalement, on se prend la tête pour pas grand chose. 

Mais c'est vrai qu'on ne lâche pas 2000 euros comme ça non plus, surtout avec une amie qui veut que tu gardes ton pognon pour partir loin en vacances ... (c'est pas mon truc de dépenser 4000 euros pour deux semaines de vacances sur des iles perdues au milieu de l'atlantique ...)


----------



## Macuserman (7 Mai 2008)

Oui, mais si tu y réfléchis bien, je pense qu'on peut s'attendre à ça...déjà en juin avec Montevina !
L'augmentation des fréquences etc...Montevina sera sûrement une grosse avancée !
Mais j'ai entendu parler des processeurs Intel à 6 coeurs...peut-on les voir apparaître sur MacBook Pro ?

Autrement, pourquoi Toast a-t-il fait un logiciel compatible BRD sous Mac alors que Macintosh est pour le moment, et malheureusement incapable de les lire !?


----------



## melaure (7 Mai 2008)

En juin ? 

Apple n'a pas l'habitude de changer ses machines si vite. Ils veulent toujours rentabiliser un modèle sur du long terme sauf exception.

Et puis s'il y a un modèle BR, ce ne sera pas l'entrée de gamme à 1800 euros. Tu vas le payer cher ton lecteur BR sous la marque Apple. A mon avis ce sera pour le 17", et en option (chère) pour le 15,4" ...


----------



## Macuserman (7 Mai 2008)

A non, j'espère pas !! 

Franchement, j'attends QUE le BRD pour enfin l'acheter...
Une option chère serait pas "la dernière des mauvaises" nouvelles, mais bon...un Vaio milieu de gamme bah c'est de série le lecteur Blu-Ray (faudrait que tout le monde apprenne à l'écrire...) !

Ce serait vraiment dommage.


----------



## Tox (7 Mai 2008)

Je pense aussi que le lecteur B-R mettra du temps à venir sur les Mac en standard (soit en entrée de gamme). De un, il faut garder à l'esprit qu'Apple fournit toujours en 2008 des combo sur certaines machines (pas pro, il est vrai). De deux, la technologie B-R va à l'encontre des procédés commerciaux d'iTunes... Apple a misé sur du contenu désolidarisé de son support.


----------



## melaure (7 Mai 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Je pense aussi que le lecteur B-R mettra du temps à venir sur les Mac en standard (soit en entrée de gamme). De un, il faut garder à l'esprit qu'Apple fournit toujours en 2008 des combo sur certaines machines (pas pro, il est vrai). De deux, la technologie B-R va à l'encontre des procédés commerciaux d'iTunes... Apple a misé sur du contenu désolidarisé de son support.



Oui tu as bien raison. Il va s'en vendre encore pas mal des PS3 chez les MacUsers !!!


----------



## melaure (10 Mai 2008)

Bon c'est trop tard pour moi. Un MBP m'a sauté dessus à la Fnac. Penryn 2,4 ghz 

J'ai remarqué qu'il était plus fin que le modèle précédent (santa rosa). Sympa


----------



## Macuserman (10 Mai 2008)

Bah écoutes: je suis TRES content pour toi !
Si seulement un MacBook Pro Montevina pourrait me sauter dessus, même ailleurs que chez notre ami Pinault...! 

PS: j'espère que tu t'amuseras bien avec, et que tu ne seras pas déçu par les benchs comparatifs des 2 gammes Centrino Duo vs. Montevina !


----------



## melaure (11 Mai 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Bah écoutes: je suis TRES content pour toi !
> Si seulement un MacBook Pro Montevina pourrait me sauter dessus, même ailleurs que chez notre ami Pinault...!
> 
> PS: j'espère que tu t'amuseras bien avec, et que tu ne seras pas déçu par les benchs comparatifs des 2 gammes Centrino Duo vs. Montevina !



Oui de toute façon Intel est maintenant comme Motorola avec son G4. Des sauts microscopique entre chaque gamme. Il suffit de voir les benchs entre Penryn et Merom (la gamme précédente). On gagne quelques pour-cent à fréquence égale, et encore pas sur tout ...

J'ai pris les nouveaux vu qu'à priori l'autonomie a bien été améliorée, c'est un point important.


----------



## Macuserman (11 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Oui de toute façon Intel est maintenant comme Motorola avec son G4. Des sauts microscopique entre chaque gamme. Il suffit de voir les benchs entre Penryn et Merom (la gamme précédente). On gagne quelques pour-cent à fréquence égale, et encore pas sur tout ...
> J'ai pris les nouveaux vu qu'à priori l'autonomie a bien été améliorée, c'est un point important.



Oui, entre 2 technologie de processeur...

Mais là c'est la Plateforme que l'on change: Montevina remplace Centrino Duo, qui supportait les anciens Core 2 Duo.

C'est pour ça que j'espère que les benchs te feront pas verdir ! 
Mais l'essentiel est de se savoir heureux avec ! 

Mais quand même; pour revenir sur notre tronc commun: le Blu-Ray.
Il m'est impensable qu'Apple se permette de faire l'impasse; Sony Packard, HP, Dell l'ont adopté de série, pas en option super-chère... 
J'espère olalala oui j'espère qu'ils auront le présence d'esprit...ohh.


----------



## melaure (11 Mai 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> C'est pour ça que j'espère que les benchs te feront pas verdir !
> Mais l'essentiel est de se savoir heureux avec !



Oui enfin bon je passe du G4 au Core2Duo 2,4. Ca fait un gros ecart qui ne sera pas beaucoup plus gros avec le prochain MBP.

Et puis autant le PB G4, je le garde pour avoir un machine capable de faire tourner les applis PPC, autant ce MBP, si vraiment il y a un saut important, je le revend dans un an et je change. Je dois dire que je n'ai plus le même feeling et attachement avec ces machines Intel. Ca me fera pas grand de m'en séparer alors que le PB G4 ou la Palourde, j'y tiens particulièrement


----------



## drfell (12 Mai 2008)

hello
je vais m'acheter mon 1er MacBook Pro. Je pensais l'acheter dans une semaine, mais d'après ce que je viens de lire ici, il est probable qu'il en sorte en nouveau, en juin. Vraiment probable, ou simple souhait ? Car le dernier en date n'est pas si vieux... ?

Aussi, y a une vraie différence entre le 2.4 et 2.5ghz ? J'ai vu que le cache est 2x plus gros sur ce dernier.


----------



## Macuserman (12 Mai 2008)

Bienvenue à toi sur MacG ! 

Alors en fait, pour répondre à tes 2 questions, sache que le MacBook Pro a été mis à jour il y a  peu, c'est vrai, mais avec Apple on ne peut pas savoir exactement quand il le sera une nouvelle fois (ss entendu mis à jour. )
Maintenant, avec la sortie prochaine de la nouvelle plateforme Intel Montevina (oui évidemment, pas AMD !! ) Apple sera vraisemblablement interressé par celle-ci, et donc nous devrions voir apparaître progressivement toutes les gammes équipées Montevina. 
Alors NON, ce n'est pas un simple souhait; il y aura, c'est certain, un MacBook Pro non plus Penryn via Centrino Duo, mais via Montevina. 
Pour plus d'infos la concernant, tu fais une recherche avec notre ami Google, tu tapes "Montevina".
Voilà pour question 1. 

Question 2.
Les deux 15,4" sont quasi-similaires. Certes le cache est doublé, mais il faut avouer que vu la diffference de prix, tu devrais plutôt t'orienter vers le "bas-de-gamme" D): celui à 1799&#8364;.


Conseil: SI tu as si temps devant toi (exactement comme moi) je te conseil d'attendre les nouvelles bêtes ! À mon avis, elles seront plus puissantes, et le gain qu'apportera Monteina sera loin, très loin d'être négligeable (petit clin d'oeil à melaure ! )


----------



## melaure (12 Mai 2008)

drfell a dit:


> hello
> je vais m'acheter mon 1er MacBook Pro. Je pensais l'acheter dans une semaine, mais d'après ce que je viens de lire ici, il est probable qu'il en sorte en nouveau, en juin. Vraiment probable, ou simple souhait ? Car le dernier en date n'est pas si vieux... ?
> 
> Aussi, y a une vraie différence entre le 2.4 et 2.5ghz ? J'ai vu que le cache est 2x plus gros sur ce dernier.



Le problème avec Apple, c'est qu'on ne saura jamais quand sortira le prochain. Même si la plateforme Montevina sort bientôt, ce n'est pas garantie qu'Apple sorte de suite un nouveau MBP. Regarde les gens qui attendaient de nouveaux iMacs dès janvier ...

Un nouveau MBP ça peut très bien être en septembre comme en janvier 2009, alors si tu en as besoin, achète le, sinon tu vas te morfondre un bon moment. Comme je le disais je ne crois pas qu'il y aura des sauts important chez Intel. Maintenant c'est la routine des petites évolutions pour longtemps ... Montevina ne va pas doubler les perfs, ne rêvez pas ! (clin d'oeil à MacUserMan).

Sinon perso j'ai choisi le 2,4 parce qu'effectivement la différence entre les deux est minime et que je préfère m'acheter des accessoires indispensable pour moi (deuxième batterie, protection de clavier, pochette de protection, VMWare + XP, etc ...)


Ha oui, petit détail qu'a oublié MacUserMan, si jamais Apple sortait un nouveau boitier pour son MBP, sache qu'il vaut mieux éviter les premières générations de machine (ça c'est un appleuser de 25 ans qui te le dit). Du coup l'attente sera encore plus longue


----------



## Macuserman (12 Mai 2008)

Ah oui, m*rde, j'avais oublié les RevA...pfff je vais attendre encore longtemps ! 

Maintenant, c'est clair que l'apport de Montevina sera indéniable même si les perfs ne seront pas doublées ! D melaure  )
Mais la WWDC nous réserve à mon avis un truc énorme !


----------



## bartfs (12 Mai 2008)

Bonjour 
En lisant votre topic j'ai appris que l'arrivée d'un nouveau macbook pro était imminente
Comme je pars au States en Aout je me demandais si vous pensiez que je pourrais en acheter un la-bas (ce serait génial =)
Merci 

Bartfs


----------



## Macuserman (12 Mai 2008)

Pleins de posts y sont consacrés...

Mais alors les nouveaux ne seront peut-être pas sortis...
Ceci étant, oui, tu peux en acheter un !! 

Sortie imminente: oui et non ! On ne connaît pas les dates !


----------



## melaure (12 Mai 2008)

bartfs a dit:


> Bonjour
> En lisant votre topic j'ai appris que l'arrivée d'un nouveau macbook pro était imminente
> Comme je pars au States en Aout je me demandais si vous pensiez que je pourrais en acheter un la-bas (ce serait génial =)
> Merci
> ...



Mort de rire !!! 

PERSONNE sur ce forum peut prétendre savoir quand sortiront les prochaines machines ...



Macuserman a dit:


> Pleins de posts y sont consacrés...
> 
> Mais alors les nouveaux ne seront peut-être pas sortis...
> Ceci étant, oui, tu peux en acheter un !!
> ...



Voila ...

Sinon je pense quand même que Montevina sera un plus. Heureusement.

Mais pas assez pour attendre 6 mois ... Relisez le sujet sur les nouveaux iMacs et regardez le temps que certains ont attendus soit + de six mois en hurlant tous les mardis parce qu'il n'y avait pas de nouvelles machines. Vous ne voulez pas faire ça ? 

Donc le seul critère c'est si vous en avez besoin, ou si vous avez une bonne occasion, allez-y. Sinon attendez et postez tous les mardis sur le sujet "En attendant les nouveaux MBP ..." 

Perso j'avais besoin d'un portable Intel pour utiliser XP en parallèle de OS X. Et puis avec l'opération plusieurs fois sans frais et la réduc adhérent, c'était aussi le moment vu que c'est fini maintenant ...

Et puis franchement, il est pas assez puissant le MBP actuel pour vos besoins ? Pensez-y


----------



## Macuserman (12 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Mort de rire !!!
> 
> PERSONNE sur ce forum peut prétendre savoir quand sortiront les prochaines machines ...
> 
> ...



Pour rien au monde je ne regretterais mon attente ! 
D'accord...ça fait quasiment 2 ans que j'échoue (MacBook puis iMac puis MacBook Air... ) mais voilà, c'est MON objectif de l'année 2008/2009 ! 
En effet, j'approvisionne dès que je peux mon compte (dernier versement avant-hier) pour que, lors du jour J je puisse aller l'esprit léger et déballer ma CB (ouch !  ).

Montevina, je l'attends tel le messie ! Je ne connais pas les dates...

Mais WWDC, je la suivrais sur MacGé si quelque chose est prévu !


----------



## drfell (12 Mai 2008)

merci pour vos réponses, je ne vais donc pas attendre


----------



## bartfs (12 Mai 2008)

J'espère qu'il sortira avant ou pendant que je me trouverai la-bas =)


----------



## drfell (12 Mai 2008)

je suis aussi en amérique, et ne te fais pas avoir : tous les prix sont affichés H.T. Et comme Apple est un peu plus intelligent et ne fait pas 1&#8364;=1$, vérifie bien le cours de l'euro avec d'acheter...


----------



## Macuserman (12 Mai 2008)

Mouai, le cours de l'Euro (&#8364 ne fait pas forcemment parti des priorités lors de l'achat d'un Mac aux States...

Je te conseille de tout paramétrer là-bàs, tranquil' à l'hotel: si la douane te demande de l'allumer pour vérifier que tu ne l'ais pas acheté là et que, en conséquence, tu n'ais pas payé la taxe.

Mais ce n'est plus là le sujet ! 
Franchement, Apple devrait nous annocer un nouveau Mac durant la WWDC !  Mais un MacBook Pro refait, un MacBook redessiné, un Mac mini avec refonte de la gamme, un Mac Tablet tactile ET un iPhone 3G me semble pas trop probable...


----------



## divoli (12 Mai 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je te conseille de tout paramétrer là-bàs, tranquil' à l'hotel: si la douane te demande de l'allumer pour vérifier que tu ne l'ais pas acheté là et que, en conséquence, tu n'ais pas payé la taxe.



Bien sûr. Et le clavier QWERTY, il le change avec les dents ? :sleep:

Le mieux est de faire les choses en règle, et payer la TVA (pas de frais de douane sur les ordi portables).


----------



## Macuserman (12 Mai 2008)

Les Store US proposent depuis quelque temps un service qui permet au nouvel acheteur de changer le QWERTY en AZERTY ! 

Maintenant, si tu fais tout  en règle, ça va aussi ! 

Autre sujet plus d'actualité: je serai devant mon ordi le 9 juin, en attendant le Keynote sur Apple.com/fr ! 
Les MacBook Pro seraient-ils de la partie ?! J'espère ! 
Juin coïncide avec et Montevina et Keynote, sachant que l'iPhone et sa situation seraient clarifiés dans une semaine !
Quant à la présentation d'un possible successeur de 10.5 (Mac OS X 10.6 Lion ?!  ) elle me semble trop incertaine. Par contre, l'avenir de Mac OS pourrait bien être évoqué.


----------



## melaure (12 Mai 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Franchement, Apple devrait nous annocer un nouveau Mac durant la WWDC !  Mais un MacBook Pro refait, un MacBook redessiné, un Mac mini avec refonte de la gamme, un Mac Tablet tactile ET un iPhone 3G me semble pas trop probable...



Je crois que tu n'as rien compris a ce qu'est la WWDC. C'est la conférence des développeurs, pas un keynote pour annoncer du matos. On y parle essentiellement de développement et de logiciels. 

Pour les sorties matérielles oublie, ça sera à un autre moment.


----------



## NightWalker (12 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je crois que tu n'as rien compris a ce qu'est la WWDC. C'est la conférence des développeurs, pas un keynote pour annoncer du matos. On y parle essentiellement de développement et de logiciels.
> 
> Pour les sorties matérielles oublie, ça sera à un autre moment.



Je serai moins catégorique   les PowerMac et MacPro ont été annoncés durant le WWDC, ce qui est un peu normal...


----------



## reorx76 (13 Mai 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Je serai moins catégorique   les PowerMac et MacPro ont été annoncés durant le WWDC, ce qui est un peu normal...



Et ya une chance qu'il y est un refresh des mac pro ? Je dis ca car je m'apprète a un commander un 

Ca me tracasse car j'ai pas vu des nouveaux Xeon chez Intel mais bon il pourai y avoir des truc sympa genre bleuray !


----------



## Amalcrex (13 Mai 2008)

reorx76 a dit:


> il pourai y avoir des truc sympa genre *bleuray* !


Oulaaa... Macuserman va ne faire qu'une bouchée de toi... Espérons qu'il ne le remarque pas


----------



## manustyle (13 Mai 2008)

Il serait quand même temps qu'Apple intègre *au plus vite* un lecteur blu-ray dans ces MBP !
Quand je vois que l'on trouve des Dell équivalent au MBP, équipé BR a 1500 &#8364; ça me tue


----------



## bartfs (13 Mai 2008)

Tout a fait d'accord avec toit macuserman =)
est ce que quelqu 'un pourrait m'en dire plus sur comment avoir un clavier azerty aux states
Merci


----------



## Macuserman (13 Mai 2008)

Merci d'être d'accord !! 

Au fait, s'il  vous plaît: c'est *Blu-Ray* !!!!!!
C'est pas vrai ça...ya pas moyen qu'on l'écrive correctement... 

Comment avoir du AZERTY aux States ? Eh bien c'est une option dans le Store directement il me semble. C'est payant, mais pas trop...
Tu vas à la caisse et tu demandes à ce que ton clavier QWERTY soit changé.


----------



## melaure (13 Mai 2008)

Bon sinon, j'ai un peu jouer avec ma nouvelle machine et mon sentiment est mitigé. Autant sur une appli, elle rapide, autant sur le multi-tâche, on sent toute la lourdeur du x86. Si je demande au finder de me calculer la taille de tous mes dossiers et que je fais un autre truc, la deuxième appli rame pas mal alors que je n'avais pas ça sur mon G4.

Bref il y a de la puissance surtout sur une application, mais elle est bien mal exploitée par plusieurs programmes simultannés, et ça ne vient pas de l'OS ...

Mais j'avais déjà remarqué ça sur mon iMac (avec pourtant 4 Go de RAM). Les Macs sont vraiment comme des PC maintenant, ils rament aussi ...

A quand le retour a des procs mieux pensés ?


----------



## Azaly (13 Mai 2008)

> Bien sûr. Et le clavier QWERTY, il le change avec les dents ? :sleep:
> 
> Le mieux est de faire les choses en règle, et payer la TVA (pas de frais de douane sur les ordi portables).



Mouais je vois pas pourquoi on devrait payer la TVA Française pour un produite non acheté en France. C'est un autre débat mais y en a marre que l'Etat nous prenne pour des vaches à lait!
Je connais qqn qui a acheté son MB aux States, il n'a pas payé la TVA, tu peux toujours dire que c'est à toi, que tu l'avais avant, du moment qu'il a quelques paramètres perso... Et il avait un clavier qwerty en plus!


----------



## melaure (13 Mai 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Mouais je vois pas pourquoi on devrait payer la TVA Française pour un produite non acheté en France. C'est un autre débat mais y en a marre que l'Etat nous prenne pour des vaches à lait!


*

Tout simplement parce que c'est la loi !!!*

Tu es en France, un pays de droits et de devoirs.

Si tu ne payes pas la TVA à l'Etat (et puis tes impôts tant que tu y es), l'Etat ne devrait dans ce cas pas te payer tes frais médicaux, ton éducation, te faire des routes, etc ...

C'est un raisonnement très égoïste, le problème c'est que les gens comme toi ne voient pas tout ce que l'Etat dépense pour que tu vives dans un pays quand même très confortable par rapport au reste de la planète. Et tu crois que ça se finance tout seul ça ?

On sort du sujet, mais c'est lourd de voir ce genre de réflexions. Va vivre en Corée du Nord, tu payeras pas de TVA, et on verra si tu y vis mieux ...


----------



## Azaly (13 Mai 2008)

Déjà la France est le pays le plus taxé...

Ensuite je ne rechigne pas à payer la TVA sur les produits que j'achète en France, mais si j'achète qqch dans un autre pays, en effet, je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais contribuer à engraisser l'Etat...

Juste une question, si on achète un ordi aux States, on paie aussi la TVA là-bas non ? dans ce cas ça revient à payer deux fois la TVA, je trouve pas ça normal
Si on ne paie pas la TVA là-bas, à la rigueur, c'est plus acceptable

Dsl mais avec la baisse du pouvoir d'achat, les gens en ont un peu marre de verser autant de taxes, et pour ne pas être toujours aidé, sans rentrer dans les détails... 
Si tu as assez d'argent pour donner volontiers une certaine somme à l'Etat, tu as de la chance, mais c'est pas le cas de tout le monde, alors je comprends très bien qu'on cherche à gruger un peu sur l'achat d'un ordi qu'on aurait acheté dans un autre pays, tant que ça n'est pas systématique...


----------



## melaure (13 Mai 2008)

Si tu achètes hors CE, tu peux souvent acheté HT parce que c'est de l'importation. Il faut donc bien le préciser lors de l'achat. A la frontière on doit te déduire les taxes du pays d'achat et te mettre les taxes françaises.

Pour l'Europe c'est différent, un accord fait que tu payes la TVA locale.


----------



## Azaly (13 Mai 2008)

ça parait compliqué...

Mais bon si en effet tu achètes HT alors ok pour payer la TVA française, si tu paies la TVA américaine alors pas ok pour payer deux TVA...

Sinon, contente de voir un fan de DS9!


----------



## Foxy14 (14 Mai 2008)

Hello à tous,

Pour recentrer le débat, moi aussi je veux acquérir un MBP dans les prochains jours. Cependant, 2 choses me font retarder mon achat: 
1. La sortie de la nouvelle plate-forme matérielle d'Intel
2. Le nouveau design (surtout ça) que "pourrait" avoir cette nouvelle révision du MBP.

Je dois dire que l'attente est dure. La tentation est grande..... Raaaahhhhhh


----------



## Foxy14 (14 Mai 2008)

Hello à tous,

Pour recentrer le débat, moi aussi je veux acquérir un MBP dans les prochains jours. Cependant, 2 choses me font retarder mon achat: 
1. La sortie de la nouvelle plate-forme matérielle d'Intel
2. Le nouveau design (surtout ça) que "pourrait" avoir cette nouvelle révision du MBP.

Je dois dire que l'attente est dure. La tentation est grande..... Raaaahhhhhh


----------



## Macuserman (15 Mai 2008)

Les nouveaux pour bientôt...peut-être bien !

Je suis en train de louper une énorme affaire de FNAC: le 17" 2.5Ghz à 1999&#8364; !!! 
Je suis dégoûté...je devrais peut-être le prendre...(j'ai l'argent maintenant).

Je ne sais pas trop...mais annonce-t-il les nouveaux ? Peut-être ou peut-être est-ce une offre comme ça...à suivre.


----------



## Azaly (15 Mai 2008)

A la FNAC de chez moi le modèle d'expo était en vente à 1899&#8364;, une bonne affaire sans doute mais bon prendre le modèle d'expo j'aime pas trop... puis ça reste cher

Tu peux trouver moins cher sur le refurb si t'es pas contre ça!

Après c'est peut-être un ancien modèle à ta FNAC (d'avant février par ex)


----------



## Macuserman (15 Mai 2008)

Rectifications faites...c'est un modèle neuf de 17" à 2.4Ghz et une 8600M GT à 256Mb...

Reste que l'offre est interressante...

Que nous réserve Montevina alors ?


----------



## manustyle (15 Mai 2008)

Alors pour le futur Montevina, je veux :

- Processeur 2,5 Ghz
- 2 Go ram
- 250 HD
- Lecteur/graveur Blu-ray par fente + HDMI 1.3 (HDCP ready)
- Ecran 15,4" en 1440x900 à Led

Tout ça pour 1599 &#8364; maxi  

Je suis large, on a  la même chose chez Dell pour 1267 &#8364;


----------



## Macuserman (15 Mai 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Alors pour le futur Montevina, je veux :
> 
> - Processeur 2,5 Ghz
> - 2 Go ram
> ...



Ton proco ? OK, tu l'auras.
Ta RAM ? OK aussi, elle y sera.
Le HDD ? Bah au moins oui...c'est ce qui est actuellement.
Lecteur...Blu-Ray  incroyable, quelqu'un qui sait l'écrire...bah je l'espère aussi...malgré la contradiction avec le format dématérialisé prôné par Apple...
L'écran ne devrait pas trop évoluer.

Le prix à 1600&#8364;...là faut pas rêver par contre !  C'est un Air ça. 

PS: ouai...c'est Dell quoi. Tu as Vista chez eux, tu le veux aussi sur le futur Montevina ?


----------



## sebance (15 Mai 2008)

Pour en revenir aux dates de sortie de montevina, je suis archi certain que la release va se faire pour juin. ​ 
En effet, j'attend actuellement le remboursement intégrale de mon Macbook par mon assurance ( il a voulu boire une vodka-orange et je me suis senti obligé de la lui donner  ) et cela fait près de trois semaines que je suis tous les jours sur le refurbished en train d'observer Apple écouler le plus rapidement possible son actuelle gamme de MBP!​ 
Depuis que je suis macuser je regarde assez régulièrement le refurbished store et je n'est jamais vu autant de portables de la gamme en cour dessus!
Tout ca pour dire que refurbished plein va de paire avec sortie de nouveaux modèles!​


----------



## Foxy14 (16 Mai 2008)

sebance a dit:


> Pour en revenir aux dates de sortie de montevina, je suis archi certain que la release va se faire pour juin. ​
> En effet, j'attend actuellement le remboursement intégrale de mon Macbook par mon assurance ( il a voulu boire une vodka-orange et je me suis senti obligé de la lui donner  ) et cela fait près de trois semaines que je suis tous les jours sur le refurbished en train d'observer Apple écouler le plus rapidement possible son actuelle gamme de MBP!​
> Depuis que je suis macuser je regarde assez régulièrement le refurbished store et je n'est jamais vu autant de portables de la gamme en cour dessus!
> Tout ca pour dire que refurbished plein va de paire avec sortie de nouveaux modèles!​




+1 
Effectivement, c'est un indice important. 
J'espère que tu as raison.


----------



## divoli (16 Mai 2008)

sebance a dit:


> Depuis que je suis macuser je regarde assez régulièrement le refurbished store et je n'est jamais vu autant de portables de la gamme en cour dessus!
> Tout ca pour dire que refurbished plein va de paire avec sortie de nouveaux modèles!​



Disons surtout que la demande en portables est de plus en plus forte, contrairement à celle des postes fixes qui est sur le déclin. Donc on peut comprendre que le phénomène apparaisse dans les mêmes proportions sur le refurb.

Et l'état de refurb n'a jamais été un indice fiable annonçant un renouvellement de telle ou telle gamme.

Pour les MBP "Montevina", je dirais entre fin juin et début octobre. C'est large, mais je préfère être prudent.


----------



## melaure (16 Mai 2008)

Vous inquiétez pas, je serais là les mardi pour admirer vos mines déconfites (et vous pourrir un peu au passage  )    

Si vous voulez un nouveau portable tous les mois, c'est le site de DELL qu'il faut surveiller ! :rateau:


----------



## Foxy14 (16 Mai 2008)

C'est vrai que l'attente est longue, d'ailleurs je vais devoir passer à la FNAC, histoire de prendre ma dose de MBP. 

Steve si tu nous entends


----------



## manustyle (16 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Vous inquiétez pas, je serais là les mardi pour admirer vos mines déconfites (et vous pourrir un peu au passage  )
> 
> Si vous voulez un nouveau portable tous les mois, c'est le site de DELL qu'il faut surveiller ! :rateau:



Tu veux pas changer le tient aussi ? tu as quasi le même que moi et il doit certainement se faire bien vieux


----------



## ratapignata (16 Mai 2008)

On est super avance (d'apres AppleInsider)
*article*


----------



## Azaly (16 Mai 2008)

Qu'ils étaient beaux les clamshell! :rose: à l'époque j'en voulais un que pour le look  ils étaient chers ?

Ah sinon je sais que l'aluminium fait l'unanimité mais j'aime bien le macbook blanc moi, ça change du gris!


----------



## melaure (16 Mai 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Tu veux pas changer le tient aussi ? tu as quasi le même que moi et il doit certainement se faire bien vieux



C'est juste que j'ai pas changé ma signature ...


----------



## manustyle (16 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est juste que j'ai pas changé ma signature ...



Ah bon, tu as quoi comme portable actuellement ?


----------



## Macuserman (16 Mai 2008)

Personnellement, je suis comme toi Azaly: L'alu a fait l'unanimité, et j'adore cette matière, particulièrement lorsqu'elle recouvre un Mac portable dont le nom m'échappe... 

EDIT: ah oui, c'est le MacBook Pro... 

Mais bon, la présence du plastique sur le MacBook permettait de bien diférencier les 2 modèles, l'alu et le Mac Book Pro avaient alors la super-classe !!  
Mais maintenant, c'est pas parce que la matière du MacBook change que celà ve me faire en acheter un... Comme la chanson le dit: "Je ne veux pas de petit écran, je veux seulement un
beau MacBook Pro en alu avec Montevina..."

Maintenant, je crois pas à leur "Q3"

EDIT: Melaure a un MacBook Pro Penryn... !


----------



## melaure (16 Mai 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Ah bon, tu as quoi comme portable actuellement ?



C'est pas marqué en bas ?

Bon ok il n'a que quelques jours


----------



## melaure (16 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est pas marqué en bas ?
> 
> Bon ok il n'a que quelques jours



Et j'étais prêt à acheter, donc je laisse MacUserMan se languir de nombreuses semaines ... moi je profites !!! 

(désolé, je voulais faire éditer, pas citer ...)

Sinon je garde bien sur mon PB G4, ça reste une super machine (et puis le PPC c'est du VRAI multi-tâche  ...)


----------



## Macuserman (16 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Et j'étais prêt à acheter, donc je laisse MacUserMan se languir de nombreuses semaines ... moi je profites !!!
> 
> (désolé, je voulais faire éditer, pas citer ...)
> 
> Sinon je garde bien sur mon PB G4, ça reste une super machine (et puis le PPC c'est du VRAI multi-tâche  ...)



Chanceux va ! 

Tu ne sais pas comment je vais me languir...je vais passer par la case iPhone 3G !! :Eh oui les amis, c'est comme ça chez moi...

Un iPhone 3G, un MacBook Pro 17"/15.4" Montevina...hahaha !! 

Bon vieux Melaure...(Bon jeune Melaure ??  )
Profites bien, avant que je ne te mette une rouste avec le Montevina !!


----------



## Azaly (16 Mai 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Personnellement, je suis comme toi Azaly: L'alu a fait l'unanimité, et j'adore cette matière, particulièrement lorsqu'elle recouvre un Mac portable dont le nom m'échappe...
> 
> EDIT: ah oui, c'est le MacBook Pro...
> 
> ...



voilà, ça permettait une distinction dans la gamme...

Puis le gris c'est un peu tristounet, c'est joli le blanc!

Sinon ce qui serait bien ce serait des claviers comme ceux du macbook pour les MBP

Et je rêve mais j'aimerais bien un étoffement de la gamme MB simple, parce que ça m'énerve de se dire que si on veut un écran plus gros (pour regarder des films par ex, comme ça risque d'être mon cas) faut verser une fortune alors que les fonctionnalités "pro" et une super puissance je m'en fous. Ca m'énerve que la taille d'écran soit en adéquation avec la puissance, comme si les deux n'étaient pas indissociables...


----------



## melaure (16 Mai 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Chanceux va !
> 
> Tu ne sais pas comment je vais me languir...je vais passer par la case iPhone 3G !! :Eh oui les amis, c'est comme ça chez moi...
> 
> ...



Les gens qui attendaient le Penryn disaient la même chose. Résultat +3% de mieux ... Alors je suis encore mort de rire. Je crois que tu as pas compris qu'Intel était dans les choux comme du temps du G4 ...    

Ce n'est que du pipo commercial à fond et vous êtes comme les fans de la starac ... 

Il faut prendre ces machines pour ce que c'est, pas pour un délire 

D'ailleurs je crois que le coté excitation n'est plus tout à fait ça. Autant pour OS X, oui je suis accro, mais le matos ne me fait plus vibrer comme avant ... Normal Apple ne fait plus que des PC après tout ... Et je ne suis pas vieux, mais j'ai + de 25 ans d'Apple dans les pattes


----------



## manustyle (16 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est pas marqué en bas ?
> 
> Bon ok il n'a que quelques jours



Ah oki, j'avais pas vu, belle bête :love: 

Je prendrais bien celui la si il n'y avait pas de rumeurs du Montevina, pi mon Alubook se vend pas


----------



## Macuserman (16 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Les gens qui attendaient le Penryn disaient la même chose. Résultat +3% de mieux ... Alors je suis encore mort de rire. Je crois que tu n'as pas compris qu'Intel était dans les choux comme du temps du G4 ...
> 
> Ce n'est que du pipo commercial à fond et vous êtes comme les fans de la starac ...
> 
> D'ailleurs je crois que le coté excitation n'est plus tout à fait ça. Autant pour OS X, oui je suis accro, mais le matos ne me fait plus vibrer comme avant ... Normal Apple ne fait plus que des PC après tout ... Et je ne suis pas vieux, mais j'ai + de 25 ans d'Apple dans les pattes



J'ai horreur de la Star Ac'... 

Oui, on est d'accord sur les perfs. mitigées apportées par Penryn, mais l'autonomie a été revue à la hausse...

Mais là, c'est la PLATEFORME que change Intel ! 
Et lors d'un changement de Plateforme, je préfère, au pire ce sera aussi bien, attendre le résultat de ca changement ! 
Au fait, c'est AMD qui est dans les choux !   

Maintenant, c'est grâce à mon excitation sur Montevina que j'ai fait ce post..

Donc, tu es bien: "bon jeune Melaure !" 

J'espère, ôôôô j'espère...


----------



## melaure (16 Mai 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Ah oki, j'avais pas vu, belle bête :love:
> 
> Je prendrais bien celui la si il n'y avait pas de rumeurs du Montevina, pi mon Alubook se vend pas



J'ai laissé tombé les rumeurs. Je voulais un portable Intel, je l'ai. Sinon quand le prochain sortira, tu attendras encore le prochain, puis le prochain ...   

Celui-ci est largement assez puissant pour moi, pourquoi attendre ? 

En plus avec VMWare et XP, j'ai pu installer mon environnement de dev PC du boulot. Je vais pouvoir les faire baver un peu pendant notre séminaire du département R&D


----------



## divoli (16 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Les gens qui attendaient le Penryn disaient la même chose. Résultat +3% de mieux ... Alors je suis encore mort de rire. Je crois que tu as pas compris qu'Intel était dans les choux comme du temps du G4 ...



Tu es d'une  incroyable mauvaise foi, mon cher Melaure.  Les MBP core 2 duo actuels sont nettement plus performants que les premiers MBP core duo qui sont apparus il y a deux ans, et de très très loin plus performants que les plus puissants des G4.

Je peux comprendre que l'on puisse être critique envers Intel, mais la situation n'est pas comparable à celle que l'on a connu avec Freescale et IBM, en particulier durant les dernières années.

Pour le reste, je suis d'accord. Courir sans cesse après les nouveautés est une quête sans fin, il faut savoir cibler ses besoins et s'y tenir.


----------



## reorx76 (16 Mai 2008)

Euh intel a fond en R&D je crois pas trop ! ils ont tellement de gros projets :

- Processeur multi coeur avec coeur spécialisé (comme un coeur graphique directement embarqué sur le CPU)
- Atteindre la limite atomique de gravure (autour de 30nm je crois mais je suis pas sur  )
- Développer une couche au dessus des CPU permettant à la volée de transformer une appli standard en multi threadée pour exploiter tout les cores ( c'est compliqué, il faut interpreter les instructions definir les ressources communes gérer l'exclusion mutuelle etc). Beaucoups de developpeurs ont pas les compétences pour developper en multi threadé et puis avec le nombre de core qui double a chaque fois ca se complique vite.

- Participer au projet de recherche pour une trouver un remplacant au transistor actuel. C'est un chantier enrome de nombreuses technologies (voir wikipedia)  commence à être decouvertes avec leurs avantages et leurs défauts

- Intel parlait aussi de bus optiques sur les cartes meres en gravant des sillons de silice sur l'expoxy de la carte

etc ... Intel est tout sauf dans la même situation que IBM avec un CPU "a fond" technologiquement et sans grand projet à cote (heuresement il se sont refait  )


----------



## divoli (16 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> En plus avec VMWare et XP, j'ai pu installer mon environnement de dev PC du boulot. Je vais pouvoir les faire baver un peu pendant notre séminaire du département R&D



Sans compter que si l'on en était resté au PPC, tu n'aurais pas pu adopter cet environnement. Tu en serais à suer avec une énième version de VirtualPC, et tout le monde se serait foutu de ta gueule.


----------



## melaure (16 Mai 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Tu es d'une  incroyable mauvaise foi, mon cher Melaure.  Les MBP core 2 duo actuels sont nettement plus performants que les premiers MBP core duo qui sont apparus il y a deux ans, et de très très loin plus performants que les plus puissants des G4.



Mais pas du tout, c'est toi qui refuse de voir les benchs. Regarde bien ceux des Penryn, et de la génération avant (les santa-rosa, ce que je comparais dans mon message). Le gain de puissance est MINABLE. Si on choisit le Penryn, c'est pour l'autonomie, eventuellement une config un peu mieux fournie (je voulais 256 Mo de VRAM sur l'entrée de gamme), etc ...

Mais celui qui dit qu'entre cette génération de MBP et celle d'avant il y a un fossé en perf est un fieffé menteur, au même titre qu'Intel !!! 

Quand au gain de performance il n'est que proportionnel aux gains de fréquence, et encore parfois même pas. Est-ce que tu regardes un peu les sites de bench ? Ce sont des sauts de puce (5-10 % à chaque gen des Core2Duo). Et pourquoi Intel se bougerais plus le derrière ? IBM c'est fini, AMD agonise, maintenant ils peuvent vivre sur leurs acquis, comme Microsoft ... C'est ça qu'on gagne avec un monopole.

Et ça veut dire quoi un gros gain de perfs. J'en ai fait un très gros en passant du TI/550 à l'alu 1.67. J'en fais un autre avec le Penryn 2,4. Mais il n'y a pas besoin d'Intel pour faire un saut important. C'est simplement normal quand il y a un écart de quelques années entre chaque machine ... rien à voir avec le fait d'avoir changé de famille de processeur. Dans 4 ans, Apple peut passer au processeur Tartenpion et tu diras qu'il est vachement plus mieux super rapide que le Core2Duo actuel, alors qu'en fait il y a 4 ans d'écart et qu'en informatique c'est un écart important, et que c'est donc normal d'avoir des machines bien plus véloces.

Ne fait donc plus de comparaison comme si tous les procs étaient sortis au même moment ...



divoli a dit:


> Sans compter que si l'on en était resté au PPC, tu n'aurais pas pu adopter cet environnement. Tu en serais à suer avec une énième version de VirtualPC, et tout le monde se serait foutu de ta gueule.



Je ne nie pas que c'est un avantage conséquent, mais rien à voir avec la puissance du processeur, simplement la technologie qui évite l'émulation d'un autre proc. Si Windows et toutes les applis Windows avaient été compilées pour PPC, on aurait eu les mêmes perfs que sur un PC x86 ...


----------



## divoli (16 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Mais pas du tout, c'est toi qui refuse de voir les benchs. Regarde bien ceux des Penryn, et de la génération avant (les santa-rosa, ce que je comparais dans mon message). Le gain de puissance est MINABLE. Si on choisit le Penryn, c'est pour l'autonomie, eventuellement une config un peu mieux fournie (je voulais 256 Mo de VRAM sur l'entrée de gamme), etc ...
> 
> Mais celui qui dit qu'entre cette génération de MBP et celle d'avant il y a un fossé en perf est un fieffé menteur, au même titre qu'Intel !!!



Je suis d'accord, entre les MBP actuels et ceux de la génération précédente, les différences ne sont pas énormes. J'aurais parier au mois de janvier qu'Apple allait passer directement des Santa Rosa à Montevina, la différence aurait été plus flagrante. Peut-être qu'Apple a-t'elle voulu calmer les quelques excités qui commencent à chialer dès qu'ils n'ont pas de révision à se mettre sous la main. 

De là à dire que Intel n'a apporté que des gains minables depuis 2 ans, là je ne te suis plus.

Ressasser toujours les mêmes âneries concernant les PPC et les processeurs Intel commence à être fatiguant.

Je te renvois à l'excellent article de Christophe Laporte:
http://www.macg.co/labo/voir/127007/test-du-macbook-pro-penryn/1

Et d'ailleurs:



			
				Christophe Laporte a dit:
			
		

> (...)Si d&#8217;une génération à l&#8217;autre, la différence de performances n&#8217;est pas ahurissante, elle commence à être impressionnante si l&#8217;on compare le MacBook Pro Penryn au premier de la lignée qui était équipé d&#8217;un processeur Core Duo. Avec GeekBench qui se focalise sur les performances brutes du CPU, on observe un écart de performances de près de 50 % (2210 pour le Core Duo contre plus de 3000 pour le Core 2 Duo "Penryn").(...)
> 
> (...) Pas de quoi rendre jaloux un possesseur de la génération précédente de MacBook Pro, mais à force de proposer des machines dont les performances progressent de 10 à 20 % à chaque révision la différence est désormais importante avec les premiers MacBook Pro.(...)








melaure a dit:


> Si Windows et toutes les applis Windows avaient été compilées pour PPC, on aurait eu les mêmes perfs que sur un PC x86 ...



Ben voyons.  Et si ma tante en avait, elle pourrait s'appeler mon oncle.


----------



## melaure (17 Mai 2008)

Heureusement qu'en deux ans on a gagné 50% de puissance. Ceci dit quand on y réfléchis, c'est pas bien énorme non plus ... pas de quoi frimer !

Quand à Windows PPC, ça a existé, c'était NT4, porté par Motorola. Le seul problème c'est que les éditeurs n'ont pas suivi ... Alors ta tante ... 

Ensuite on a eu d'autre OS simultanés en x86 et PPC, comme par exemple BeOS. Le PPC n'a jamais démérité dans ce cas ...

Bref le sujet n'est pas le PPC, révolu, mais l'évolution des Core Duo chez Intel et je maintiens, que ce soit ces 5 derniers mois ou depuis 2 ans, rien de bien génial au niveau de l'évolution, et surtout ça progresse pas plus vite qu'avant. Comme quoi PPC ou x86, même combat et même problèmes de limites techniques à passer ... 

Ce n'est que de la méthode couet de se dire c'est une augmentation drastique ... 50% en deux ans ... mouaaarf ...


----------



## divoli (17 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Bref le sujet n'est pas le PPC, révolu, mais l'évolution des Core Duo chez Intel et je maintiens, que ce soit ces 5 derniers mois ou depuis 2 ans, rien de bien génial au niveau de l'évolution, et surtout ça progresse pas plus vite qu'avant. Comme quoi PPC ou x86, même combat et même problèmes de limites techniques à passer ...
> 
> Ce n'est que de la méthode couet de se dire c'est une augmentation drastique ... 50% en deux ans ... mouaaarf ...



Si, ça progresse plus vite qu'avant.

Non, Intel se montre plus "combatif" que les autres fondeurs, qui d'ailleurs ont fini par quasiment disparaitre du marché.

On a une bien meilleure visibilité avec Intel que ce n'était le cas par le passé.

Le désavantage, et sur ce point je sais que l'on est d'accord, c'est l'intégration dans certains Mac de ce chipset GMA, qui a créé un report de bon nombre d'acheteurs sur les MBP.


----------



## Macuserman (17 Mai 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Si, ça progresse plus vite qu'avant.
> Non, Intel se montre plus "combatif" que les autres fondeurs, qui d'ailleurs ont fini par quasiment disparaitre du marché.
> 
> On a une bien meilleure visibilité avec Intel que ce n'était le cas par le passé.
> Le désavantage, et sur ce point je sais que l'on est d'accord, c'est l'intégration dans certains Mac de ce chipset GMA, qui a créé un report de bon nombre d'acheteurs sur les MBP.



Vrai ! Pas pour tous, mais c'est tout à fait le cas ! 

Personellement, c'est pas le GMA X3100 qui m'a fait prendre le MacBook Pro, mais encore hier je discutais avec un <<Monteur professionnel>> (mis entre guillemets car discours raporté... )
Maintenant, il regardait le MacBook et il avait Final Cut en main...

J'ai été intrigué et je lui ai justement demandé ce qu'il faisait...blablabla...et je lui ai répondu: "Mais vous comptez faire du montage sur MacBook ??" il m'a répondu le plus naturellement du monde "Oui..." et je lui ai conseillé un MacBook Pro...blablabla...il a commencé à comparer les 2 "étiquettes produits"...blablabla...et il s'est rendu compte de l'énorme différence entre la 8600M GT 512Mb (le fameux 17" à 2000&#8364 et la GMA...

Et il m'a vivement remercié...il est allé chercher un vendeur...ET: Il est reparti avec le Pro "en main" !!  

Comme quoi...

PS: maintenant, je ne sais pas si la GMA suffisait pour Final Cut...:rose:


----------



## Macuserman (18 Mai 2008)

Vers quelles fréquences Montevina peut-elle faire aller nos ordinateurs, non pas paumés, mais pommés !? 

Est-il possible d'envisager d'autres proco que des T8xxx (les actuels) sur cette plate-forme ?
Car je pense qu'Apple va faire, comme souvent, grimper de quelques centaines de Mghz les fréquences Mac... Alors, 2.7Ghz pour entrée de gamme à 1899&#8364; !? 
Les nouvelles 8700M GT à 256-512 Mb...?

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Macuserman (20 Mai 2008)

J'ai revu aujourd'hui mon ami de la FNAC: le monteur...

Eh bien il a changé d'avis, il s'est aperçu qu'il n'y avait qu'une seule DVI sur le Mac: or, le bi-écran n'est en théorie possible qu'avec les Cinema Display: c'est hors budget...

Il m'a expliqué qu'ils étaient en "phase de transition" et qu'il manquait du framerate (il me semble) pour mettre 2 CRT reliés par câble...
Enfin bref, même si c'est pas du framerate qu'il manque: il lui est impossible de connecter 2 écrans CRT non-Apple sur le MacBook Pro.
Alors il l'a finalement gardé...mais voilà:

Montevina peut-elle intervenir sur quoi que ce soit dans le domaine du visuel genre "bi-écran"...??


----------



## NightWalker (20 Mai 2008)

Tu parles de quel mac ?

Sinon pour Montevina, c'est une architecture d'un processeur, il n'intervient donc pas pour l'affichage...


----------



## Macuserman (20 Mai 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Tu parles de quel mac ?
> 
> Sinon pour Montevina, c'est une architecture d'un processeur, il n'intervient donc pas pour l'affichage...




MacBook Pro 15.4" Penryn (1799&#8364. 

OK, merci pour l'info Montevina !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

2 mois après chaque sorties, c'est toujours la même chanson.


----------



## NightWalker (21 Mai 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> MacBook Pro 15.4" Penryn (1799).



Dans ce cas qu'est-ce que tu entends par bi-écran ? c'est vrai que le MBP ne possède qu'une sortie vidéo, mais tu peux très bien brancher un écran externe 30" et travailler un bureau étendu, mirror... mais si tu veux brancher deux écrans, là réponse est non...


----------



## Macuserman (21 Mai 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Dans ce cas qu'est-ce que tu entends par bi-écran ? c'est vrai que le MBP ne possède qu'une sortie vidéo, mais tu peux très bien brancher un écran externe 30" et travailler un bureau étendu, mirror... mais si tu veux brancher deux écrans, là réponse est non...



Oui, c'est ça: connecté au MacBook Pro 15.4" 2 écrans.

---> c'est possible avec les HD Display pommés, mais avec 2 CRT, non, impossible !


PS: qu'entends-tu par "c'est toujours la même chanson !" ?


----------



## NightWalker (22 Mai 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, c'est ça: connecté au MacBook Pro 15.4" 2 écrans.
> 
> ---> c'est possible avec les HD Display pommés, mais avec 2 CRT, non, impossible !


Même avec les cinemas display d'Apple, je ne vois pas comment c'est possible vu que le MBP ne possède qu'une sortie vidéo. En revanche, les cartes graphiques des MP peuvent recevoir deux écrans car elles possèdent 2 sorties vidéo.


----------



## Macuserman (23 Mai 2008)

Peut-on alors pensé qu'Apple passe au OLED sur Mac ??

Et plus particulièrement sur MacBook, Air et Pro...
Plus fins les prochains Mac ?


----------



## Gz' (23 Mai 2008)

Il est possible de mettre plusieurs écrans en  + sur un Macboo pro, grâce aux carte graphiques USB, le driver mac os viens de sortir chez certain constructeurs.

Il y a un test sur Tom's guide 

et même une petite image d'un macbook pro avec en tout 6 écran (le sien compris):


----------



## manustyle (23 Mai 2008)

mmmh 6 écrans c'est pas top, j'en veux au moins 10 pour être confortable


----------



## masterquent (23 Mai 2008)

Gz' a dit:


> Il est possible de mettre plusieurs écrans en  + sur un Macboo pro, grâce aux carte graphiques USB, le driver mac os viens de sortir chez certain constructeurs.
> 
> Il y a un test sur Tom's guide
> 
> et même une petite image d'un macbook pro avec en tout 6 écran (le sien compris):



  Je vois franchement pas à quoi sert d'avoir 6 écrans... Vous pouvez peut-être m'éclairer sur ce point ?


----------



## Macuserman (24 Mai 2008)

Pour un graphiste maybe...

Maintenant, c'est un CG par USB qui me paraît assez intriguante ! 

Les prochaines cartes graphiques pourraient en tout cas être les 8700M GT.
En tout cas, il y a 60% de chances qu'il y ait de nouveaux portables...

Le mien est sûrement pour Janvier ou décembre...


----------



## Gz' (24 Mai 2008)

J'ai pas dis que c'était utile, c'était juste pour contredire le fait ue le macbook pro est limité à seulement un écran externe, et qu'il peut en avoir presque autant qu'on veut (dans les limites de puissance disponibles  ). Après, c'est juste pour la bureautique ces cartes graphiques la (pas de 3D),


----------



## NightWalker (24 Mai 2008)

Gz' a dit:


> J'ai pas dis que c'était utile, c'était juste pour contredire le fait ue le macbook pro est limité à seulement un écran externe, et qu'il peut en avoir presque autant qu'on veut (dans les limites de puissance disponibles  ). Après, c'est juste pour la bureautique ces cartes graphiques la (pas de 3D),



Non mais d'accord, je disais ça par rapport à la configuration de base... c'est sur qu'après tu peux aussi brancher sur un multiplexeur et là tu peux visualiser sur un mur de télés...


----------



## manustyle (26 Mai 2008)

Est-il préférable d'attendre la WWDC pour commander un MBP ou  alors ils ne seront pas changés à cette date ?


----------



## xao85 (26 Mai 2008)

Moi je m'en fou de ce qui peut sortir j'ai pas l'intention de changer, (le mien est vraiment top et me suffit largement! ) mais j'aimerai bien que le macbook pro adopte enfin une nouvelle gueule!


----------



## enneite (27 Mai 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Est-il préférable d'attendre la WWDC pour commander un MBP ou alors ils ne seront pas changés à cette date ?


 
Au point où on en est, autant attendre le 9 juin, et voir ce qu'il propose... Je compte aussi acquerir un MBP cet été et pour ne pas regretter, je vais patienter encore 2 semaines !
Malgré tout, je doute qu'il y ai un update fondamental des MBP...​


----------



## melaure (27 Mai 2008)

3 semaines avec mon MBP et je ne regrette pas 

Et je viens voir ceux qui attendent encore l'arrivée des extra-terrestres


----------



## masterquent (27 Mai 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Est-il préférable d'attendre la WWDC pour commander un MBP ou  alors ils ne seront pas changés à cette date ?



Personnellement, je suis dans le même cas que toi, mais j'en ai marre d'attendre d'éventuels updates ! A toujours attendre, on achète jamais ! Les MacBook Pro actuels ont leur design et fonctionnalités éprouvés. Après il y a peut-être un "risque de la nouveauté" à prendre un nouveau MBP si jamais il y a update. Je m'explique : qui dit nouveau design et nouveaux composants dit forcément défauts de jeunesse tels que surchauffe par exemple. Alors que le design des MBP actuels sont arrivés à maturité. Enfin cela reste une opinion.

C'est pourquoi au final je compte switcher à la fin de la semaine avec un MBP 17" 2,5 GHz 8600M GT 512Mo Ecran 1920x1200... J'ai hâte   



			
				enneite a dit:
			
		

> Au point où on en est, autant attendre le 9 juin, et voir ce qu'il propose... Je compte aussi acquérir un MBP cet été et pour ne pas regretter, je vais patienter encore 2 semaines !
> *Malgré tout, je doute qu'il y ait un update fondamental des MBP...*



Je suis de ton avis, je pense que ce seront les MacBook qui seront changés !

EDIT : Je corrige mes fautes !


----------



## Amalcrex (27 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> 3 semaines avec mon MBP et je ne regrette pas
> 
> Et je viens voir ceux qui attendent encore l'arrivée des extra-terrestres



Héhé c'est ce que je pense aussi
Continuez à vous faire du mal en attendant les révisions 
Nous on en profite déjà à max maintenant


----------



## divoli (28 Mai 2008)

Vous allez devoir être patient...


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Mai 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Vous allez devoir être patient...


Héhé j'ai vraiment bien fait de le prendre maintenant alors


----------



## manustyle (28 Mai 2008)

Rahhhh, bien envie de craquer alors. Y en a sur le refurb, mais j'ai peur du refurb :mouais:


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Mai 2008)

Mais non faut pas avoir peur, y'a la garantie de toute manière  
Si c'est la config qui te plaît, vas-y!


----------



## manustyle (28 Mai 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Vous allez devoir être patient...



Finalement je suis pas certains qu'il y ai vraiment du retard, du moins pour les Mac. Je pense qu'Apple a réservé bien à l'avance, et qu'Intel leur en a mis de côté.

Donc, je parie sur une annonce des MBP Montevina le 9 juin avec dispo sous 1 mois.

CE qui fait long l'attente j'en conviens, je tiens plus, mon Alubook risque de lacher d'une minute à l'autre mais bon je tiens le coup, le café ça aide. 

On se reparle le 9 pour voir si j'avais raison


----------



## melaure (28 Mai 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Finalement je suis pas certains qu'il y ai vraiment du retard, du moins pour les Mac. Je pense qu'Apple a réservé bien à l'avance, et qu'Intel leur en a mis de côté.



Ils leur ont mis de coté quoi ? Tout le début de la prod est buggé !!! Tu veux avoir un Mac avec ça ?

Ils vont devoir attendre comme les autres. Ne rêve pas


----------



## manustyle (28 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ils leur ont mis de coté quoi ? Tout le début de la prod est buggé !!! Tu veux avoir un Mac avec ça ?
> 
> Ils vont devoir attendre comme les autres. Ne rêve pas



Grrrr me fout pas le moral encore plus a zero


----------



## divoli (28 Mai 2008)

Non, toute leur production serait défaillante. Pas de processeurs Montevina avant au plus tôt mi-juillet. 

Même si Intel considère Apple comme un client prioritaire, d'ici qu'Apple fasse tous les tests avec la version finale de ces processeurs et qu'Intel arrive à en produire suffisamment, il ne devrait probablement pas y avoir de nouveaux MBP avant le mois d'août...


----------



## melaure (28 Mai 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Non, toute leur production serait défaillante. Pas de processeurs Montevina avant au plus tôt mi-juillet.
> 
> Même si Intel considère Apple comme un client prioritaire, d'ici qu'Apple fasse tous les tests avec la version finale de ces processeurs et qu'Intel arrive à en produire suffisamment, il ne devrait probablement pas y avoir de nouveaux MBP avant le mois d'août...



Il y a souvent eu des renouvellements en septembre/octobre ou en janvier. Les autres périodes me semblent donc exclues.

Bref, je crois que vous pouvez acheter tranquille. En plus ça fera un bon trimestre pour Apple


----------



## divoli (28 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Il y a souvent eu des renouvellements en septembre/octobre ou en janvier. Les autres périodes me semblent donc exclues.
> 
> Bref, je crois que vous pouvez acheter tranquille. En plus ça fera un bon trimestre pour Apple



Ca c'était souvent à l'époque des PPC, il me semble. J'ai l'impression que le passage à Intel a tout chamboulé. 

Sinon, oui, les MBP étant d'excellentes machines, vous pouvez en acheter une dès à présent, plutôt que de devoir attendre probablement plusieurs mois pour un renouvellement...


----------



## bartfs (28 Mai 2008)

C'est horrible, Mon dieu, Moi qui espérais tant revenir des States avec mon nouveau MacBookPro
Je maudit Intel !!!!!!!
Mais je me pose tout de meme des questions : 
Steve Jobs peut toujours me sauver en annonçant le nouveau Macbook Pro tant attendu comme même ?
Et aussi non est ce que les nouvelles machines sortes toujours lors de WWDC ou Keynote ?
J'espère, j'espère


----------



## Macuserman (28 Mai 2008)

Bon, je viens de rentrer et 4 choses:
1: je suis hyper heureux de la portée du post ! 11000 lectures et que du bon sur 12 pages ! 
2: Pour vous tous, les chanceux qui ont un Mac...10.5.3 est disponible, donc allez y !
3: un MacBook Pro Montevina en août me parait le plus raisonnable avec les problèmes Intel...être le leader inconteste et incontestable a parfois du mauvais...
4: iPhone 3G le 9 juin, c'est confirmé et le mien sera, je l'espère bientôt entre mes mains... 

Réagissez toujours plus, toujours mieux; vous êtes top les gars !!


----------



## melaure (28 Mai 2008)

bartfs a dit:


> C'est horrible, Mon dieu, Moi qui espérais tant revenir des States avec mon nouveau MacBookPro
> Je maudit Intel !!!!!!!
> Mais je me pose tout de meme des questions :
> Steve Jobs peut toujours me sauver en annonçant le nouveau Macbook Pro tant attendu comme même ?
> ...



Il y a parfois eu du XServe ou du MacPro, mais comprenez bien que le WWDC est un salon de développeurs. Je ne crois pas un instant à un MBP ou autre Mac de la gamme grand public ...

Je pense même qu'il y aura une seule vedette : l'iPhone 2.

En attendant mon MBP a déjà fait son premier voyage à l'étranger : Prague. Ha j'ai bien fait de ne pas attendre !!!


----------



## manustyle (29 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Il y a parfois eu du XServe ou du MacPro, mais comprenez bien que le WWDC est un salon de développeurs. Je ne crois pas un instant à un MBP ou autre Mac de la gamme grand public ...
> 
> Je pense même qu'il y aura une seule vedette : l'iPhone 2.
> 
> En attendant mon MBP a déjà fait son premier voyage à l'étranger : Prague. Ha j'ai bien fait de ne pas attendre !!!



Prague  :love:  J'espère que t'a rammené des tofs de blondes + MBP !


----------



## melaure (29 Mai 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Prague  :love:  J'espère que t'a rammené des tofs de blondes + MBP !



J'y étais avec mon amie, alors pas trop d'abus permis ... 

Mais bon j'ai bien profité de la bière blonde 

Sinon y a des revendeurs Apple, mais c'est bien plus cher qu'en France. Du luxe Apple, du luxe ...


----------



## xao85 (29 Mai 2008)

Ca sent la rev A avec un max de souci!


----------



## Macuserman (29 Mai 2008)

Hum...je ne sais pas !!

Parce que même si RevA il y a, avec le recul, je pense qu'Apple aura tout intérêt à les avoir bien préparés...
De toute manière, on va avoir droit au nouvel iPhone, c'est maintenant sur; et même si mon ordi préféré apparaissait en août; je ne l'achèterais qu'en Janvier 2009, Decembre 2008...pour être sur de mon Montevina !! 

Maintenant, c'est un cas personel, et faut il rappeler que les plans Appleiens sont foutus pour le MacBook: du LED en 2009 seulement, et des retard Centrino 2...

C'est aussi embêtant pour tous ceux comme moi voulant acheter avec impatience mais tactique leur MacBook Pro !

Montevina affectera-t-elle la technologie écran ?

PS: comment loupé et écrire mon 300eme message ailleurs qu'ici ??


----------



## divoli (29 Mai 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Hum...je ne sais pas !!
> 
> Parce que même si RevA il y a, avec le recul, je pense qu'Apple aura tout intérêt à les avoir bien préparés...


Non, Apple fait exprès de sortir de nouveaux ordi bien dégueulasses et qui fonctionnent mal. Ca donne du boulot aux techniciens Apple, et ça relance les ventes des extensions Applecare. 



Macuserman a dit:


> De toute manière, on va avoir droit au nouvel iPhone, c'est maintenant sur; et même si mon ordi préféré apparaissait en août; je ne l'achèterais qu'en Janvier 2009, Decembre 2008...pour être sur de mon Montevina !!
> 
> Maintenant, c'est un cas personel, et faut il rappeler que les plans Appleiens sont foutus pour le MacBook: du LED en 2009 seulement, et des retard Centrino 2...
> 
> ...



Je ne vois pas le rapport avec les écrans.

Pour le reste, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de toujours vouloir attendre, après Montevina il y aura encore mieux, c'est une constante évolution (et pas seulement au niveau du processeur).

Le MBP est un superbe portable. Comme parait le dire Melaure, et comme je le pourrais le dire moi-même, une fois que l'on a son MBP on est tellement content que l'on ne s'occupe plus trop de ce qui peut sortir par la suite. Enjoy.



Macuserman a dit:


> PS: comment loupé et écrire mon 300eme message ailleurs qu'ici ??



300 âneries, tu veux dire.   Ca se fête.


----------



## xao85 (29 Mai 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Le MBP est un superbe portable. Comme parait le dire Melaure, et comme je le pourrais le dire moi-même, une fois que l'on a son MBP on est tellement content que l'on ne s'occupe plus trop de ce qui peut sortir par la suite.


Complètement! Moi suis pas près de changer vu comment le mien tourne!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

divoli a dit:


> une fois que l'on a son MBP on est tellement content que l'on ne s'occupe plus trop de ce qui peut sortir par la suite. Enjoy.



Confirmé.


----------



## Amalcrex (30 Mai 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Confirmé.



Re,re,re et RE confirmé   
Je me suis fait bien trop de mal à attendre mon MBP (mais là, c'était pour les &#8364;&#8364;&#8364 et je ne regrette pas de l'avoir acheté maintenant 

Je suis à 100% d'accord avec ton dernier post Divoli!


----------



## manustyle (30 Mai 2008)

Y a du refurb ce matin, mais comment savoir si y a du Penryn, je veux rien d'autre


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Y a du refurb ce matin, mais comment savoir si y a du Penryn, je veux rien d'autre



Pour le 2.4 c'est facile, l'ancien à un DD de 160 Go et le Penryn un DD de 200 Go.


----------



## manustyle (30 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Pour le 2.4 c'est facile, l'ancien à un DD de 160 Go et le Penryn un DD de 200 Go.



AH ok, alors 1529  ça fait peu d'économie


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> AH ok, alors 1529  ça fait peu d'économie



Si tu aimes le glossy ...


----------



## enneite (30 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Si tu aimes le glossy ...


 
Beuuurk !!


----------



## manustyle (30 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Si tu aimes le glossy ...



PAs vu qu'il était glossy   mais oui j'aime le glossy :love:


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> PAs vu qu'il était glossy   mais oui j'aime le glossy :love:



Il est très très rare de ne pas avoir un écran glossy sur le refurb. C'est pour ça que le refurb est exclu pour moi


----------



## manustyle (30 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Il est très très rare de ne pas avoir un écran glossy sur le refurb. C'est pour ça que le refurb est exclu pour moi



Ah bon, et bien tu m'en apprend une, moi qui hésitait à prendre sur le refurb, pensant justement qu'il ne serait pas glossy, vu que c'est en option sur l'applestore pour les MBP. 

On a 7 jours pour se retracter de toute façon au cas ou ?


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Ah bon, et bien tu m'en apprend une, moi qui hésitait à prendre sur le refurb, pensant justement qu'il ne serait pas glossy, vu que c'est en option sur l'applestore pour les MBP.
> 
> On a 7 jours pour se retracter de toute façon au cas ou ?



Il me semble bien.

En tout cas on dirait que les MBP Glossy des gens déçu par ça finissent tous là ...


----------



## Macuserman (30 Mai 2008)

Ah tiens, moi aussi j'en apprends une nouvelle...bon, bah je n'achèterais jamais "refurbished", je veux du mat ! 

Le MacBook Pro se vend toujours aussi bien...il est la 5° meilleure vente Amazon (US)...le EeePC n°1 et le MacBook occupe la 2° et 4° place.
Il y a 3 Mac sur les 5 premiers bestsellers...

Maintenant, Montevina va sûrement redonner une très forte impulsion  !! 

Pas avant août malheureusement.


----------



## divoli (30 Mai 2008)

Décidément, tu nous fais une fixette sur Montevina.


----------



## Macuserman (30 Mai 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Décidément, tu nous fais une fixette sur Montevina.



Certes...
Mais ne sont-ils pas la relève ?

Et puis c'est cette Plateforme qui sera mienne...

Peut-être seulement qu'ils seront exceptionnels, mais au vu des actuels: ya pas de souci ! 
Et puis c'est mon sujet !


----------



## divoli (30 Mai 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Certes...
> Mais ne sont-ils pas la relève ?



La continuité, je préfère dire. Une évolution logique des processeurs, mais rien de révolutionnaire.

Même si cette nouvelle plateforme donnera un certain regain de performances aux ordinateurs, je crois que tu lui donnes un peu trop d'importance...


----------



## Macuserman (30 Mai 2008)

divoli a dit:


> La continuité, je préfère dire. Une évolution logique des processeurs, mais rien de révolutionnaire.
> 
> Même si cette nouvelle plateforme donnera un certain regain de performances aux ordinateurs, je crois que tu lui donnes un peu trop d'importance...



Je suis tellement heureux...
Nan, mais je peux effectivement leur donner trop d'importance, mais c'est tellement bon ! 

Tu dois pensé que je suis complètement cintré...
Mais non...


----------



## divoli (30 Mai 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tu dois pensé que je suis complètement cintré...
> Mais non...



On va faire un sondage. Mais je crains qu'il ne fasse que le confirmer.


----------



## Macuserman (30 Mai 2008)

Bon, c'est sympa !! 

Non, c'est super convivial ici ! Et puis c'est pas non plus LE post à ne pas louper, sauf si vous voulez acheter MacBook Pro...
Divoli pense que je suis cintré, eh bas voilà de quoi le confirmer:
MacBook Pro Montevina c'est:
-2.5Ghz
-2Gb RAM
-250Go HDD
-15.4 et 17"
-BRD enfin inclus... 

Entre 1899&#8364; et 2599&#8364;


----------



## enneite (31 Mai 2008)

Je pensais aussi attendre les nouveaux MBP, mais d'ici la fin de l'été c'est trop long, et on est meme pas sur qu'il y aura un update...
En juin, j'achete !


----------



## Macuserman (31 Mai 2008)

Bah si franchement, si tu n'en as pas besoin dans l'immédiat, je pense que tu aurais plus d'agrément d'acheter lors de l'update. 

Pour ce sujet: sois sur qu'il y aura une update ! 
Avec Centrino 2, Apple va dépasser tous les constructeurs PC !

Wait...


----------



## manustyle (31 Mai 2008)

Ou alors il peut acheter maintenant un modèle refurb, et le revendre dès que l'udate sort.

C'est ce que j'ai bien envie de faire


----------



## Amalcrex (31 Mai 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> MacBook Pro Montevina c'est:
> -2.5Ghz
> -2Gb RAM
> -250Go HDD
> ...



Et il est où le changement exactement ? Parce que, à part le brd et la plateforme, je vois pas énorme changement... :mouais:


----------



## NightWalker (31 Mai 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Et il est où le changement exactement ? Parce que, à part le brd et la plateforme, je vois pas énorme changement... :mouais:



Les processeurs Montevina consomment moins que les Penrynn, mais si on y installe un BRD... là ...


----------



## melaure (31 Mai 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Ou alors il peut acheter maintenant un modèle refurb, et le revendre dès que l'udate sort.
> 
> C'est ce que j'ai bien envie de faire



Même un neuf. J'ai pris l'entrée de gamme avec les 5% Fnac, ça fait 1700 euros (cest quand même deux fois que mon Titanium/550 de 2001 à 3500 euros). Donc je peux très bien ne pas le garder longtemps si il y a vraiment mieux (ce dont je doute quand même, Montevina ne sera pas le saut que vous espérez ...).


----------



## Amalcrex (31 Mai 2008)

Oui donc peut-être un gain d'autonomie... mais avec le blu-ray c'est vrai que ça casse un peu. 
Enfin moi je vois pas une évolution marquante quand même


----------



## melaure (31 Mai 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Oui donc peut-être un gain d'autonomie... mais avec le blu-ray c'est vrai que ça casse un peu.
> Enfin moi je vois pas une évolution marquante quand même



Ayant voyagé, je dois dire que le Penryn tiens vraiment bien le coup ...


----------



## divoli (31 Mai 2008)

De toute façon, je ne vois pas Apple continuer à repousser l'intégration du lecteur BR, déjà que là ça commence à se voir par rapport à bon nombre de PC portables.

Et puis l'industrie s'adapte; on verra également apparaitre à moyen terme des lecteurs BR externes, à des prix qui deviendront raisonnables, pour les ordinateurs qui n'en intègrent pas...


----------



## Macuserman (31 Mai 2008)

Marquante peut-être pas, mais j'espère une vraie bonne amélioration des perfs...c'est à dire passer de super-puissant à hyper-puissant !! 
On passerait d'un 5%/10% de plus...et ce serait très bien ! 

Maintenant, une base de 2.5Ghz fréquentielle, un HDD de 250Go à 5400tpm, le BRD, écrans 15/17", 2Gb RAM, une iSight à 2.0M Pixels et iLife 09' inclu, ainsi que le retour de la télécommande...ce serait parfait non ?

Un changement fondamental: Non.
Un regain puissance/perf/eco. électricité: Oui ! 

Je vais lancer un ptit' sondage d'ailleurs...


----------



## Amalcrex (31 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ayant voyagé, je dois dire que le Penryn tiens vraiment bien le coup ...



Combien tu tiens ?
Moi quand je travaille (donc utiliser pwpt et word) avec batterie chargée, 5h40 à 100%.


----------



## Amalcrex (31 Mai 2008)

3 messages simultanés, c'est pas mal ça 
Je précise : avec luminosité niveau 1 
C'est tout de même énorme!!


----------



## melaure (31 Mai 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Combien tu tiens ?
> Moi quand je travaille (donc utiliser pwpt et word) avec batterie chargée, 5h40 à 100%.



Ca doit pas être loin de ça


----------



## manustyle (31 Mai 2008)

Ben voilà les amis, j'ai pas pu patienter, le refurb me faisait trop de l'oeil 

Je viens de passer commande du  Refurbished MacBook Pro 2.5GHz Intel Core 2 Duo.

J'ai ainsi pu avoir le modèle 2,5Ghz pour le prix du 2,4 neuf :love:

J'espère maintenant qu'il sera Glossy. :love:

Maintenant si le futur Montevina s'avère très interressant, je le revendrai très vite


----------



## relaxx (31 Mai 2008)

question aux connaisseurs : montevina ça va pas offrire un meilleure cache un bus plus rapide et l'accès à de nouvelles qualité de ram (dont la fréquence et des éléments plus fins sur la latence) ?


----------



## melaure (31 Mai 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Ben voilà les amis, j'ai pas pu patienter, le refurb me faisait trop de l'oeil
> 
> Je viens de passer commande du  Refurbished MacBook Pro 2.5GHz Intel Core 2 Duo.
> 
> ...



Félicitations, tu vas déjà bien t'amuser avec ça


----------



## Macuserman (31 Mai 2008)

relaxx a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> Questions aux connaisseurs : montevina ça va pas offrir un meilleur cache, un bus plus rapide et l'accès à de nouvelles qualités de ram (dont la fréquence et des éléments plus fins sur la latence) ?



Salut. 

Montevina va apporter un FSB de 1066Mhz, un chouilla meilleur. 
Ensuite, je pense que le plus probable est que ce soit, de base, le processeur Penryn T9400 à 2.53Ghz qui équipe la bête...donc cela entraîne un doublement du cache: de 3Mo on passe à 6Mo. 
Donc il y a effectivement des processeurs spéciaux Montevina, avec meilleur bus et un cache x2. Voila pour la première partie de ta question, mais pour la RAM, je sais que Monté gère les module DDR2 et DDR3, jusqu'au DDR3-1066...


----------



## melaure (1 Juin 2008)

Vous montez pas le bourrichon, on verra bien les benchs à la sortie ...


----------



## anthoprotic (1 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Finalement je suis pas certains qu'il y ai vraiment du retard, du moins pour les Mac. Je pense qu'Apple a réservé bien à l'avance, et qu'Intel leur en a mis de côté.
> 
> Donc, je parie sur une annonce des MBP Montevina le 9 juin avec dispo sous 1 mois.
> 
> ...




Je suis certain que tu as tord


----------



## manustyle (1 Juin 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Je suis certain que tu as tord



Je l'espère aussi, j'ai craqué hier pour un Penryn


----------



## Karb0ne (1 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Montevina va apporter un FSB de 1066Mhz, un chouilla meilleur.
> Ensuite, je pense que le plus probable est que ce soit, de base, le processeur Penryn T9400 à 2.53Ghz qui équipe la bête...donc cela entraîne un doublement du cache: de 3Mo on passe à 6Mo.
> Donc il y a effectivement des processeurs spéciaux Montevina, avec meilleur bus et un cache x2. Voila pour la première partie de ta question, mais pour la RAM, je sais que Monté gère les module DDR2 et DDR3, jusqu'au DDR3-1066...



Le Penryn T9300 possède déjà 6Mo de cache 

Au final le montevina ne changera pas grand chose sur les perfs global mais réduira encore la consommation d'énergie des portables.

Je ne sais pas si Apple compte intégrer de la DDR3 sur ses Macbook mais si tel est le cas le coût à l'achat pour le client risque de pas mal augmenter...

Apple intégrera peut être également une nouvelle carte graphique, surement une 8700M GT ou encore mieux une 8800M GTX (un rêve je pense)...


----------



## relaxx (1 Juin 2008)

vu les prix de vente de la ram d'origine sur mac ils ont de la marge
par contre pour les upgrade c'est vrai que les acquéreurs auront intérêt à attendre
mais bon tout le monde même en usage pro n'a pas besoin de 4G de ram, avec 2G usage non spécifiquement gourmand léopard reste très pro tout de même (moi j'ai besoin de ram pour les vitesses de calculs simples en traitement de données)


----------



## Macuserman (1 Juin 2008)

Karb0ne a dit:


> Le Penryn T9300 possède déjà 6Mo de cache
> 
> Au final le montevina ne changera pas grand chose sur les perfs global mais réduira encore la consommation d'énergie des portables.
> 
> ...


 

Les 6Mo cache sont sur le modèle 15.4" à 2200, or là, c'est la base processeur Penryn pour Montevina...
On verra bien !!


----------



## relaxx (1 Juin 2008)

oui il me semblait que l'on passait à du 6M de base et non plus pour le seul haut de gamme


----------



## Karb0ne (1 Juin 2008)

Pour info, chez Intel les modèle s'échelonne comme suit:

T9500 à 2.6GHz, 0.045µm (Penryn) = cache L2 6Mo
T9300 à 2.5GHz, 0.045µm (Penryn) = cache L2 6Mo
T8300 à 2.4GHz, 0.045µm (Penryn) = cache L2 3Mo
T8100 à 2.1GHz, 0.045µm (Penryn) = cache L2 3Mo

T7800 à 2.6GHz, 0.065µm (Merom?) = cache L2 4Mo
...

Donc oui forcement le T9400 aura c'est 6Mo de cache.

Oui effectivement ce sera obligatoirement du Penryn avec Montevina mais les 15,4" et 17" MBP possèdent déjà du Penryn avec 6Mo de cache.

Je ne pense pas qu'il y aura un si grand gain de perf entre l'actuel platerforme+penryn et montevina+penryn.
La seul chose qui pourra jouer c'est si Apple intégre de la DDR3 et enfin en standard un disque dur à 7200tr/min.


----------



## relaxx (1 Juin 2008)

Ben ce que je dis vaut ce que je suis donc pas grand chose je suis pas un expert, mais si on cumule pour les entrées de gamme l'augmentation du bus, le passage à un cache de 6Mo, éventuellement de la RAM avec une meilleure latence et évidemment une fréquence processeur plus élevée ça commence à être bien pour les entrées de gamme hein le tout en ayant assez de baisse de conso pour passer au 7200 en standard sur des volumes plus gros au final on conserve ou améliore l'autonomie et en perf ça doit commencer à se sentir nop ?


----------



## manustyle (1 Juin 2008)

Karb0ne a dit:


> Pour info, chez Intel les modèle s'échelonne comme suit:
> 
> T9500 à 2.6GHz, 0.045µm (Penryn) = cache L2 6Mo
> T9300 à 2.5GHz, 0.045µm (Penryn) = cache L2 6Mo
> ...



La DD3, je crois pas trop que ça boostera beaucoup, quand on voit le flop que ça fait sur pc.


----------



## relaxx (1 Juin 2008)

si vous trouvez que ça n'est pas trop hors sujet (vu que c'est l'une des évolutions possibles) qu'est-ce qu el'on peut attendre comme amélioration niveau RAM alors ? Pourquoi ça ne fait pas tellement mieux ? Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ça serait sympa ? Sinon est-ce que les CG peuvent évoluer ? peut-on voir appraitre des GPU intel plus performants avec  Montevina ?


----------



## Karb0ne (1 Juin 2008)

relaxx a dit:


> si vous trouvez que ça n'est pas trop hors sujet (vu que c'est l'une des évolutions possibles) qu'est-ce qu el'on peut attendre comme amélioration niveau RAM alors ? Pourquoi ça ne fait pas tellement mieux ? Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ça serait sympa ? Sinon est-ce que les CG peuvent évoluer ? peut-on voir appraitre des GPU intel plus performants avec  Montevina ?



Les GPU intel resteront toujours en dessous des performances d'un chipset dédié Nvidia ou ATI.
Et pourtant le plus gros fabriquand de GPU est Intel


----------



## kisscoolm6 (2 Juin 2008)

Pour ma part, j'attend la prochaine mise à jour materiel du MBP pour faire le pas. ça fait depuis 2005 que je suis décidé pour l'achat d'un ordinateur portable apple. A cette epoque j'attendais le G5 sur portable qui n'est finalement jamais arrivé. Finalement, j'ai préféré attendre d'avoir la necessité d'avoir besoin d'un ordinateur portable. Donc je fais avec mon ordinateur fixe ou en 3ans, je n'ai juste rajouté de la ram et une carte graphique. C'est un AMD athlon XP 2600+ en socket A. Alors imaginez l'ancetre et surtout la necessite d'une nouvelle machine. Moi qui traite la photo et le montage vidéo, ça devient tres tres tres urgent. Et finat cut m'interesse donc ça fera pair pour moi. Bon avant de prendre le pro, je pense que je me prendrai l'express pour me faire une idée...Bref

Concernant la machine, j'espere que d'ici septembre il sortira. Bien sur Montevina sera sorti avant la fin de l'année. Apple ne va pas se permettre de louper ça et pourquoi pas avec un lecteur Blu-ray. Un gros argument de vente, de vanter toutes les nouveautés derniers cri. En tout cas, je prendrai le MBP 17" avec les config poussés au max. Ram au max, disque dur le plus gros en 7200tr/min, le plus gros processeur et si le lecteur blu-ray est en option, je prend aussi. Le tout avec l'apple care. Vu le prix, c'est indispensable.

Ah oui, j'ai oublié, je le prendrai au quebec avec la remise etudiante. Si tout va bien, je pars au quebec fin aout. Ce qui me fait chier c'est le clavier quebecois (QZERTY avec les é, è a la place des points de ponctuations). Avant d'ecrire, je me suis lu les 14 pages et j'ai vu qu'au store US il convertissait le clavier en AZERTY, comment est-ce possible, le font ils aussi au quebec et en AZERTY a la française?

Voila, en tt cas, j'attend vraiment avec impatience mon passage chez apple. En attendait, j'ai croqué la pomme il y a 2ans avec un ipod et l'adaptateur ipod prevu pour le poste dans la voiture ainsi que l'Ihome.


----------



## Doomsday (2 Juin 2008)

> kisscoolm6 :Avant d'ecrire, je me suis lu les 14 pages et j'ai vu qu'au store US il convertissait le clavier en AZERTY, comment est-ce possible, le font ils aussi au quebec et en AZERTY a la française?



Le revendeur agrée Applé d'à côté de chez moi le fait pour le MBP 17 pour 189&#8364;, c'est cher et tu verras qu'avec la touche options, bien qu'un peu plus long, la nécessité n'est plus aussi importante. Maintenant si tu écris 100 pages par jour ou que tu utilises souvent la ponctuation, change ces touches.

2 Solutions : 1- Tu modifie le mapping du clavier du MBP tu colles des stickers sur les touches, pour moi ça revient à restaurer la chapelle sixtine avec une bombe de peinture, en gros ça fait dégeulasse. L'avantage : au max ça te coutera 20&#8364; et une bonne heure de paramétrages et de collage.
                   2- Tu déclipes les touches du clavier (et oui, c'est déclipsable) et tu les changes une par une. Compte 5 euros par touches (vu sur un site et pas beaucoup cherché), tu peux aussi acheter un clavier entier pour le MBP et le changer toi-même (gare aux rayures). Un centre agrée apple te le fait nikel pour 189&#8364; environ.

Voilà, perso moi je garderais l'Americain étant donné que je vais devoir aller étudier là-bas et donc écrire en anglais.

So, have Fun.

Cordialement, Doomsday


----------



## xao85 (3 Juin 2008)

Bon ben si on doit attendre jusque aout pour les processeur intel, on aura peut être le droit à ça!


----------



## Macuserman (3 Juin 2008)

Oui, peut-être, seulement si le tag "PC" est erroné, ce qui me semble être le cas...

Mais si Apple l'intègre, le BRD tant espéré sera présent ! YES !
Mais bon, le 9 juin approche et on verra...


----------



## manustyle (6 Juin 2008)

Se déroule actuellement le Computex à Taipe. Grand salon informatique. Et plusieurs constructeurs dévoilent leurs nouveaux portables a base de Centrino 2.

Ce qui fait espérer qu'Apple ne tardera pas a dévoiler les siens. Pourquoi pas le 9 :love:


----------



## melaure (6 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Se déroule actuellement le Computex à Taipe. Grand salon informatique. Et plusieurs constructeurs dévoilent leurs nouveaux portables a base de Centrino 2.
> 
> Ce qui fait espérer qu'Apple ne tardera pas a dévoiler les siens. Pourquoi pas le 9 :love:



On t'a déjà dit que la WWDC est un salon consacré au développement. N'y compte pas. De plus tes constructeurs font des annonces, ce ne sont pas des sorties. Regarde le temps qu'il a fallu au X300 entre son annonce et sa commercialisation.

Apple annoncera ça plus tard car les procs débuggé ne sont pas assez nombreux en dispo.


----------



## manustyle (6 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> On t'a déjà dit que la WWDC est un salon consacré au développement. N'y compte pas. De plus tes constructeurs font des annonces, ce ne sont pas des sorties. Regarde le temps qu'il a fallu au X300 entre son annonce et sa commercialisation.
> 
> Apple annoncera ça plus tard car les procs débuggé ne sont pas assez nombreux en dispo.



Ok, un rêve qui s'effondre, mais bon, j'avais pas trop de quoi dépenser en ce moment, suis en pleins démenagement et ça risque de hurler dans les chaumières


----------



## melaure (6 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Ok, un rêve qui s'effondre, mais bon, j'avais pas trop de quoi dépenser en ce moment, suis en pleins démenagement et ça risque de hurler dans les chaumières



Si ça arrive en septembre tu auras peut-être pas encore le budget 

(je te revendrais mon Penryn d'occaze   )


----------



## Macuserman (7 Juin 2008)

En parlant de ça, si on voit bien que c'est le tout nouveau Nehalem qui va tout exploser, je pense que la date que je vante depuis long: Janvier 09' est tout a fait probable...

&#8226;Sortie Hehalem en Q4 2008. 
&#8226;Keynote annuelle en janvier 09'
&#8226;Sortie probable de Mac OS X.6...

Je le dis: j'achèterais un portable Montevina, équipé du Nehalem, avec le tout nouvel OS 10.6.1...
Comme le dis JCVD: "et ça c'est beau".


----------



## melaure (7 Juin 2008)

Déjà qu'il y en a plein qui attendent Montévina. Du coup ils vont attendre jusqu'en janvier parce que si un truc sort bientôt, ça va être beaucoup moins bien. Puis quand on sera presque à Nehalem, un autre truc sera annoncé ...

Vous avez raison passez votre temps à attendre, un jour le Mac parfait sortira mais vous serrez dans votre tombe ...


----------



## Macuserman (7 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Déjà qu'il y en a plein qui attendent Montévina. Du coup ils vont attendre jusqu'en janvier parce que si un truc sort bientôt, ça va être beaucoup moins bien. Puis quand on sera presque à Nehalem, un autre truc sera annoncé .../quote]
> 
> N'est-ce pas LA bonne solution pour quelqu'un qui n'en a PAS besoin dans l'immédiat ?
> Je pense que l'OS, bâti pour être + stable et + performant, la plateforme "révolutionnaire" (n'exagérons pas quand même  ) et des procos 20 à 50% plus rapides SONT LA bonne solution !!
> ...


----------



## xao85 (7 Juin 2008)

Quoi tu es en première S et tu as déjà un futur macbook pro en vue... Et dire que moi ya fallut attendre 2 ans et demi d'économies pr mon premier macbook pro... :rateau:


----------



## relaxx (7 Juin 2008)

tant mieux pour lui
moi à 37 balais j'ai un usage pro et je n'ai jamais pu me le payer, toutes mes machines ont toujours été payées par mes employeurs ou partenaires (sauf le vieux pentium medion portable qui traine pour mes expérience (foireuses) en hurd  et un old imac qui attend sa debian sur mesure)
ceci dit mon macbook convient parfaitement (étonnante machine qui n'a rien à envier à un lenovo en robustesse et dont je préfère l'ergonomie, même si à force de lui faire subir les pires affres en calcul avec cinquante trucs ouverts il arrive à chauffer maintenant  ) mais je garde un oeil averti sur les pro (j'aime bien les MBP)


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2008)

Si votre PowerBook/MacBook Pro chauffe trop au bout d'un moment, c'est souvent parce que la pâte thermique entre le processeur et le radiateur a vieilli et n'est plus aussi conductrice. Si vous êtes bon bricoleur, changer là, ça changera la vie de votre portable


----------



## darkbeno (8 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Si votre PowerBook/MacBook Pro chauffe trop au bout d'un moment, c'est souvent parce que la pâte thermique entre le processeur et le radiateur a vieilli et n'est plus aussi conductrice. Si vous êtes bon bricoleur, changer là, ça changera la vie de votre portable



Je ne vois pas le rapport avec le sujet, mais ça tombe bien pour moi que tu parles de ça... Mon ibook chauffe grave et le ventilateur se met en marche de plus en plus souvent. Alors je me dis, si ça se trouve, c'est la pâte thermique... 
Néanmoins pourrais-tu en dire plus, genre qu'est-ce exactement que cette pâte, on en rachète où ? Et puis cerise sur le gâteau, un petit lien vers un tuto serait royal.


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juin 2008)

Merci à tous !

Relaxx: merci, et sache que tout vient à point à qui sait attendre !  Ne perd pas espoir !

Melaure: oui, j'ai déjà vu cette manip' en vidéo, maintenant, je sais plus du tout où ! 

Même s'il est vrai que j'ai beaucoup de chance, je dois dire que parfois je vous envie, vous avez quasiment TOUS un Mac, et pas des merdes (en même temps, ce sont des Mac ! ) mais voilà, je suis super heureux de l'acceuil que j'ai reçu ici, des personnes toutes super sympa (ou presque---> anti-mac), des conseils que vous donnez, des débats que l'on peut entammer sans que sa parte complet en sucette...mais aussi de la fraternité, des atmosphères franchement dousses, de l'esprit "sans prise de tête" aussi, et pour ça je dois vous féliciter, vous remercier aussi: un grand Merci à Tous !
Macuserman. 

Reste que même si du côté financier c'est OK, que du côté choix aussi, que du côté accessoires ainsi que programmes c'est bon aussi, les petits suspends des "RevA", et bah ça coince...c'est pas janvier alors: je vais vous poser la question ailleurs...
Au fait: MERCI !


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2008)

darkbeno a dit:


> Néanmoins pourrais-tu en dire plus, genre qu'est-ce exactement que cette pâte, on en rachète où ? Et puis cerise sur le gâteau, un petit lien vers un tuto serait royal.





Macuserman a dit:


> Melaure: oui, j'ai déjà vu cette manip' en vidéo, maintenant, je sais plus du tout où !



Pour ne pas trop dévier, mais parce que c'est un sujet important qui concerne tous les gens avec des portables mais aussi les tout en un, je continue sur ce sujet : 

Portables et chauffe due à une pâte thermique vieillissante


----------



## kisscoolm6 (8 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Pour ne pas trop dévier, mais parce que c'est un sujet important qui concerne tous les gens avec des portables mais aussi les tout en un, je continue sur ce sujet :
> 
> Portables et chauffe due à une pâte thermique vieillissante


 
Un portable a plus de 2000 qui pourrait cramer pour une pâte thermique coutant 7 (mais contenant de la pate pour 3 utilisations).


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2008)

kisscoolm6 a dit:


> Un portable a plus de 2000 qui pourrait cramer pour une pâte thermique coutant 7 (mais contenant de la pate pour 3 utilisations).



Il ne va pas griller, les puces se désactivent si elles dépassent une certaine température ...


----------



## divoli (9 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> N'est-ce pas LA bonne solution pour quelqu'un qui n'en a PAS besoin dans l'immédiat ?


Qu'est-ce que tu causes beaucoup, pour quelqu'un qui n'en a pas besoin dans l'immédiat. 



Macuserman a dit:


> Comme l'a dit mon père: "tu vas tenir jusqu'en janvier ???"


Mais lui, va-t'il tenir jusque là ? 



Macuserman a dit:


> Même s'il est vrai que j'ai beaucoup de chance, je dois dire que parfois je vous envie, vous avez quasiment TOUS un Mac, et pas des merdes


C'est sympa pour ceux qui ont un MacBook ou un iMac, ils apprécieront. 



Macuserman a dit:


> un grand Merci à Tous !


Ben oui, là tu peux. 


Bon, je pourrais reprendre toutes tes phrases, mais ce serait long et je ne veux pas pourrir ton topic...


----------



## Amalcrex (9 Juin 2008)

Divoli déchaîné ce matin. 
Faut lui pardonner, il a pris trop de café. Il arrivait pas à fermer l'oeil, le pauvre


----------



## xao85 (9 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Divoli déchaîné ce matin.
> Faut lui pardonner, il a pris trop de café. Il arrivait pas à fermer l'oeil, le pauvre



Nan c'est que s'est jour de Keynot!


----------



## Amalcrex (9 Juin 2008)

Ceci explique cela 
Entre parenthèses, c'est à quelle heure qu'on peut voir la retransmission? Ça m'intéresse.


----------



## xplosemimi (9 Juin 2008)

J'ai commandé la semaine dernière un MBP 2.6 ghz 4 go de mémoire et dd 200 go 7200 tours/min ... 
Apple m'a dit 20 jours pour la préparation ??!!!

Est-ce normal ? Prepare-t-on quelque chose chez Apple ?


----------



## xplosemimi (9 Juin 2008)

Pour la keynote *http://keynote.macg.co*


----------



## Amalcrex (9 Juin 2008)

xplosemimi a dit:


> Pour la keynote *http://keynote.macg.co*



Merci du lien.



xplosemimi a dit:


> J'ai commandé la semaine dernière un MBP 2.6 ghz 4 go de mémoire et dd 200 go 7200 tours/min ...
> Apple m'a dit 20 jours pour la préparation ??!!!
> 
> Est-ce normal ? Prepare-t-on quelque chose chez Apple ?



A mon avis, c'est normal étant donné qu'ils ont sûrement beaucoup à faire ces derniers jours et les jours à venir, dû à la keynote. Et au renouvellement de stock avec les nouveautés... probables


----------



## melaure (9 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> A mon avis, c'est normal étant donné qu'ils ont sûrement beaucoup à faire ces derniers jours et les jours à venir, dû à la keynote. Et au renouvellement de stock avec les nouveautés... probables



Pfff ... enfin l'espoir fait vivre ...


----------



## manustyle (9 Juin 2008)

Quand on simule la commande d'un MBP, je dois le faire 3 x par jour   actuellement ils expédient sous 10 jours, pas normal ça, ça sent la révision de gamme a plein nez


----------



## MamaCass (9 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Quand on simule la commande d'un MBP, je dois le faire 3 x par jour   actuellement ils expédient sous 10 jours, pas normal ça, ça sent la révision de gamme a plein nez



On croise les doigts pour ce soir


----------



## melaure (9 Juin 2008)

Les sectes ne peuvent que prospérer avec des clients comme vous !


----------



## Amalcrex (9 Juin 2008)

Bah non, moi c'est ce que j'imagine, mais je m'en fous je compte pas changer


----------



## MamaCass (9 Juin 2008)

Bon ben moi je vais commander mon MBP déjà juillet :love:


----------



## manustyle (10 Juin 2008)

Bon pas de nouveaux MBP, plus qu'à attendre aout, mais si c'est que janvier


----------



## melaure (10 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Bon pas de nouveaux MBP, plus qu'à attendre aout, mais si c'est que janvier



Hahahahahahahahaha ... 

Vous n'écoutez pas les vieux de la vieille à qui on l'a fait plus


----------



## MamaCass (10 Juin 2008)

Pour mon cas, j'en aurais besoin dès que j'aurais vendu mon macpro (il part fin juin), donc je vais pas attendre une énième mise à jour, d'autant que le modèle actuel est vraiment top :love:.

Je vais sûrement l'acheter sur le refurb, j'en ai vu à 1300 euros ce matin  au lieu de 1800 

Avec un p'tit iPhone (ou iPod Touch si baisse de prix) + Mobile Me, ca sera le pied numérique


----------



## manustyle (10 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Hahahahahahahahaha ...
> 
> Vous n'écoutez pas les vieux de la vieille à qui on l'a fait plus



Vieux de la vieille, je suis plus vieux, et plus ancien que toi ici


----------



## melaure (10 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Vieux de la vieille, je suis plus vieux, et plus ancien que toi ici



Tu t'es inscrit en 2000 et on t'a congelé pendant 7 ans après ?  



MamaCass a dit:


> Je vais sûrement l'acheter sur le refurb, j'en ai vu à 1300 euros ce matin  au lieu de 1800



A ce prix là, ce n'est surement pas un Penryn mais un Santa Rosa. Fait donc attention quand tu choisis.


----------



## manustyle (10 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Tu t'es inscrit en 2000 et on t'a congelé pendant 7 ans après ?



Disons, que je suis passé au PC en 2001, et me suis plus guère interressé au mac ou moins. 
Les début d'OSX, la cata


----------



## manustyle (10 Juin 2008)

C'est quoi ce bordel dans la page de commande des MBP, pourquoi ils mettent le guide d'utilisateur en anglais avec un clavier Fr ?


----------



## divoli (10 Juin 2008)

Parce qu'ils ont eu la flemme de le traduire. 

Et puis il s'agit du manuel en format .pdf, et je crois que c'est sur tous les MBP comme ça.

Tu peux également télécharger un manuel en français du MBP sur le site d'Apple, mais il n'est pas caractéristique de tel modèle de MBP.

Maintenant, chaque MBP est fourni avec un manuel en papier et en français (obligation légale)


----------



## MamaCass (10 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> A ce prix là, ce n'est surement pas un Penryn mais un Santa Rosa. Fait donc attention quand tu choisis.



Oui


----------



## enneite (10 Juin 2008)

Bon ben pas de nouveaux MBP pour tout de suite, j'ai commandé le mien ce matin


----------



## manustyle (10 Juin 2008)

enneite a dit:


> Bon ben pas de nouveaux MBP pour tout de suite, j'ai commandé le mien ce matin



Quel modèle ? neuf, refurb ? photos quand ?


----------



## enneite (10 Juin 2008)

Le 2.4Ghz avec le DD à 7200, en neuf bien sur !
Je le recois dans 8 jours normalement, je ne connais pas l'Apple Store et s'il respecte bien leur délai.
Les photos la semaine prochaine normalement !


----------



## manustyle (10 Juin 2008)

Savez-vous jusqu'a quand est valable le code de réduc. de 82 ?

Au cas ou, je commande avant qu'il ne soit plus valable 

Sauf que commander un nouveau MBP avant d'avoir été remboursé de celui du Refurb c'est un peu du suicide


----------



## divoli (10 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Savez-vous jusqu'a quand est valable le code de réduc. de 82 ?
> 
> Au cas ou, je commande avant qu'il ne soit plus valable
> 
> Sauf que commander un nouveau MBP avant d'avoir été remboursé de celui du Refurb c'est un peu du suicide



Tu sais que tu peux commander par téléphone, et voir avec le commercial ?

Parce que je doute que ce topic soit une annexe du service commercial...


----------



## Macuserman (10 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Tu sais que tu peux commander par téléphone, et voir avec le commercial ?
> 
> Parce que je doute que ce topic soit une annexe du service commercial...



Merci Divoli !

Maintenant que OS X 10.6 sort qu'en JUIN 2009 (dans un an en gros), j'ai choisi, au pire, d'attendre Nehalem, de voir si les prix sont satisfaisants (pas de grosses augmentations), et hop, je profite, si jamais, du Prix TRES attractif des MacBook Pro actuels !

-----> 1799 - remise (400)= 1399 soit 1400 avec remise 5%, soit 1330 !!

En gros, c'est nickel dans les 2 cas ! 
Même si je ne prends PAS montevina, je pense pouvoir être HYPER satisfait des modèles actuels, et j'ai un engouement, qu'à mon avis personne n'a, c'est celui du Multi-touch qui va me servir, mais vous ne pouvez vous imaginez combien !!

Alors aussi, je me dois de vous faire partager mon entretien avec un vendeur Apple aujourd'hui, à la FNAC (oui, paradoxal hein !! ); qui me confirmais que c'était 199$ subventionnés, et que de toute manière (ceux qui ont SFR me comprendront), que SFR n'avait AUCUN intérêt à vendre iPhone 3G ! 

En gros, il conseille de le prendre aux States !!


----------



## melaure (10 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Merci Divoli !
> 
> 
> Même si je ne prends PAS montevina, je pense pouvoir être HYPER satisfait des modèles actuels, et j'ai un engouement, qu'à mon avis personne n'a, c'est celui du Multi-touch qui va me servir, mais vous ne pouvez vous imaginez combien !!



Ben voilà, comme je te dis, je suis loin d'avoir dépassé en besoin les perfs de mon Penryn


----------



## Macuserman (10 Juin 2008)

Oui, merci !

Mais c'est dommage que je ne profite pas des 20% de perfs. en plus que peut apporter Nehalem + Montevina, et j'installerais 10.6 plus tard hein !! 

C'est pour ça que j'attends fin d'année, ou dumoins, la sortie des Montevina !!


----------



## manustyle (10 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, merci !
> 
> Mais c'est dommage que je ne profite pas des 20% de perfs. en plus que peut apporter Nehalem + Montevina, et j'installerais 10.6 plus tard hein !!
> 
> C'est pour ça que j'attends fin d'année, ou dumoins, la sortie des Montevina !!



Tu sais que les Nehalem sortit, seront annoncés des processeurs encore plus puissant, moins cher et qui chauffent moins pas loin de 1 mois plus tard ?


----------



## melaure (10 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Tu sais que les Nehalem sortit, seront annoncés des processeurs encore plus puissant, moins cher et qui chauffent moins pas loin de 1 mois plus tard ?



Ce serait dommage de ne pas attendre fin 2009 pour un vrai saut de perfs ...


----------



## Amalcrex (10 Juin 2008)

J'ai aussi entendu dire que en mars 2010 il y aurait une nouvelle gamme, moins chère, plus performante, avec des batteries qui tiennent jusque 9h, sans chauffer... Le top quoi!
Faudrait surtout pas rater ça


----------



## Macuserman (10 Juin 2008)

Ahhh la spirale infernale !! 
Je sais que vous avez raison, mais ne serait-ce pas idiot d'attendre les 400&#8364; de réductions sur la gamme actuelle ?? 
Maintenant, Montevina sera sortie sûrement d'ici là, et j'ai une vraie envie de voir ce que sa donne !
Si les tests parlent de 5% en mieux, sans BRD Reader, et pas de nette ajouts, alors autant prendre l'actuel ! 
On est alors d'accord.

Mais si les prix augmentent de 100&#8364; ou s'ils n'augmentent pas (encore mieux !!), et que le BRD est présent, que les tests parlent de 12% de mieux (perfs...etc...), eh bas je pourrais relancer mon post "Achat MacBook Pro" !! 

Mais comme je vais attendre Noël/rentrée en 1°(S), je verrais à ce moment ! 

PS: Bon appétit vous autres !


----------



## manustyle (10 Juin 2008)

D'ou tu sors ces 400  de réduction


----------



## Macuserman (10 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> D'ou tu sors ces 400  de réduction



Lorsque les gammes sont renouvellées, la FNAC propose les anciens modèles 400 moins cher...
Tu te souviens des précédents à 1899 ?? Eh bien la FNAC les a mis à 1499.
Chose qu'ils renouvelleront dès la prochaine révision, m'ont-ils assuré. 

Donc c'est 1399 -5%=~1329

Voilà !


----------



## divoli (11 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Maintenant que OS X 10.6 sort qu'en JUIN 2009 (dans un an en gros),



MacOS X 10.5 avait été annoncé pour le printemps 2007, au plus tard en juin, et il est finalement sorti en octobre.

Il ne faut pas prendre cette date à la lettre. C'est plutôt une estimation...


Ceci dit, on devrait mettre cette chanson en début de topic, ou comme fond musical, parce que les paroles sont particulièrement adaptées à certains membres, ici.


----------



## Amalcrex (11 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ceci dit, on devrait mettre cette chanson en début de topic, ou comme fond musical, parce que les paroles sont particulièrement adaptées à certains membres, ici.



Je suis d'accord 
+1


----------



## Macuserman (11 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ceci dit, on devrait mettre cette chanson en début de topic, ou comme fond musical, parce que les paroles sont particulièrement adaptées à certains membres, ici.



Je ne me sens pas du tout visé !! 
Mais tu as bien raison, ça fait longtemps que je l'attend ! 

De toute manière, j'aurais pu le mettre à niveau hein ! Mais c'est quelque chose qu'il m'était impossible de faire sur Windows, c'est hyper compliqué, surtout quand tu as Vista qui te fais, à peu près, tourner ta machine !

Sur Mac, j'ai déjà vu, c'est hyper simple, on lance 10.6 et hop, ça démarre TOUT SEUL !
(Tu as pas des putain* de panneaux qui te demandes si tu veux vraiment améliorer l'ehnsemble des perfs. systèmes !!  ).

Donc les prochains Mac seront:
-Montevina.
-2.6Ghz.
-C2D Penryn (Nehalem me semble tout à fait probable, mais quant à savoir si Oui ou Non ils seront intégrés dans les délais prévus (Fin Q3 à fin Q4 2008)...c'est une autre histoire ! 
-250Go HDD.
-BRD !!!!!!!!!!!!!  Il le faut absolument pour moi ! 
(S'il n'y en a pas, ça veut pas dire que je prendrais un Vaio hein !! ).
-OS X 10.5.3.
-8700M GT.

En gros hein ! 

Reste que la possibilité de profiter des 400 de remise sur la gamme actuelle n'est QUE à examiner: elle constitue une EXCELLENTE solution si les prochains MacBook Pro n'étaient pas tout à fait comme espérés !


----------



## MamaCass (11 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ceci dit, on devrait mettre cette chanson en début de topic, ou comme fond musical, parce que les paroles sont particulièrement adaptées à certains membres, ici.



J'arrive  :rose:

Bon sinon, moi je me demande vraiment si j'ai besoin (contrairement à MacUserMan ) du top de la technologie... 

Ceux du refurb, même de l'ancienne génération pourrait me convenir... et quand même 500 euros de moins, ça me permettrait de prendre l'apple care, bref, la réflexion est difficile 

Bon ok, y'a pire dans la vie :rateau: ca fait du bien de flirter avec la légéreté 

Alors MBP neuf mais sans Apple Care ou MBP ancien gen refurb + Apple Care, vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## melaure (11 Juin 2008)

Tu as l'année de l'achat pour prendre ton Apple Care


----------



## Amalcrex (11 Juin 2008)

Disons que pour être précis :
Sans apple care tu prends des risques, et avec aussi 
sans c'est dangereux si tu as un souci après 1an, genre l'écran ou autre chose.
avec c'est aussi dangereux parce que tu peux ne rien avoir du tout et avoir perdu ton argent 
C'est un choix très difficile, que je me pose actuellement aussi...


----------



## MamaCass (11 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Tu as l'année de l'achat pour prendre ton Apple Care



Oui je sais bien mais tel que je me connais, si j'ai pas de soucis avec, je vais pas la prendre et avec un portable, c'est risqué !



Amalcrex a dit:


> Disons que pour être précis :
> Sans apple care tu prends des risques, et avec aussi
> sans c'est dangereux si tu as un souci après 1an, genre l'écran ou autre chose.
> avec c'est aussi dangereux parce que tu peux ne rien avoir du tout et avoir perdu ton argent
> C'est un choix très difficile, que je me pose actuellement aussi...



En fait pour mon macpro, je ne m'étais pas posé la question, tu claques 2500 euros pour une bécane, j'ai pris l'apple care avant la fin de la garantie sans hésiter. Là, je l'ai revendu du coup plus facilement.

Pour le MBP, l'apple care représente 1/4 du prix... Sous garantie, pas possible de remplacer le disque, celui du refurb aujourd'hui a un disque de 120 Go, trop petit pour moi car il deviendra ma machine principale... Par contre pour la ram, je crois que ça fait pas sauter la garantie, faut que je vérifie.

J'aurai l'argent de mon MacPro début juillet, donc il me reste quelques semaines pour me décider


----------



## divoli (11 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Pour le MBP, l'apple care représente 1/4 du prix... Sous garantie, pas possible de remplacer le disque, celui du refurb aujourd'hui a un disque de 120 Go, trop petit pour moi car il deviendra ma machine principale... Par contre pour la ram, je crois que ça fait pas sauter la garantie, faut que je vérifie.



Effectivement, on ne peut pas changer le DD sans remettre en cause la garantie, même en passant par un centre agréé (qui refusera d'ailleurs de le faire pour cette raison).

On peut changer la ram soi-même; c'est toléré par Apple (la procédure est dans le manuel fourni avec la machine), sans briser la garantie, à condition bien sûr de ne rien casser durant la procédure. 
Il est préférable de ne pas se séparer des barrettes d'origine.

Concernant l'Applecare, on le prendra surtout si (bien évidemment) on compte garder son ordinateur plus d'un an.
De plus, même si cela peut paraitre paradoxal à priori, moins on a de moyens financiers et plus on a intérêt à prendre un Applecare.


----------



## MamaCass (11 Juin 2008)

Merci pour la précision au niveau de l'apple center, je m'étais dit que je passerais pas eux.

Bon et bien ca limite le choix niveau disque. Bon allez je vais prendre un neuf


----------



## Macuserman (11 Juin 2008)

Ahhh oui...l'Apple Care !! 

Je l'avais oublié celle là !
Je compte la prendre, oui, comme MamaCass ! 
Apple fait 10% de remise sur ensemble Mac+AC lors de l'achat groupé; prends cette info comme cadeau ! 

Je compte le garder plus d'un an ? Tictac tictac...oui et non.
Je le refilerais à mon frère/père/mère, et m'en achèterais un neuf...ah oui...pfff...non...j'en aurais besoin, pour la prépa...
Oui, ces 4 ans de couverture sont pas de trop !


----------



## MamaCass (11 Juin 2008)

Après reflexion, je vais donc écouter les bonnes idées qui sont sur Macgé soit :

- Achat d'un MBP neuf :love:
- Apple Care dans l'année  : obligé pour pour moi quand il s'agit d'un portable à ce prix et que je compte garder plusieurs années.

Bon ben y'a plus qu'à attendre


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (11 Juin 2008)

> - Apple Care dans l'année  : obligé pour pour moi quand il s'agit d'un portable à ce prix et que je compte garder plusieurs années


 
Hello,

On est pas obligé de prendre cette garantie à l'achat ? on peut l'acheter en fin de garantie initiale du MBP par exemple ?

AppleCare c'est la même chose que la garantie d'1 an à l'achat d'un MBP ?

Yoskiz


----------



## divoli (11 Juin 2008)

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/products/faqs.html


----------



## Macuserman (11 Juin 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> On est pas obligé de prendre cette garantie à l'achat ? on peut l'acheter en fin de garantie initiale du MBP par exemple ?
> 
> ...



Salut le nouveau ! 

Non, Apple c'est pas Microsoft, on est pas obligé de prendre des trucs qu'on veut pas forcemment ! 
Apple Care est une extension de garantie Apple, qui, durant 3 ans (en plus de la garantie propre du Mac), couvre un certain nombre de désagréments, aussi bien soft que hardware ! 
Sachant que tu as un an (1 an) pour la souscrire, oui, tu peux la prendre à la fin de garantie matérielle du Mac ! 


Apple Care est une assurance facturée *400&#8364;* qui couvre bien plus que la simple garantie Mac (propre au Mac).
A savoir que Apple remise 10% sur le prix Mac/produits + Apple Care !Elle te couvre à l'étranger par exemple...

C'est tout sauf la garantie Mac à l'achat.
A noter qu'elle s'applique à TOUS les produits...

Plutôt qu'on long discours, un petit acte:
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/products/

Pour ton Mac:
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/products/proplan.html


----------



## divoli (11 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> -8700M GT.



Ca m'étonnerait. C'est une carte intermédiaire, entre la 8600M et la 8800M (et guère plus performante que la première).

Je ne vois pas Apple mettre une carte quasiment obsolète dans des MBP qui sortiront d'ici quelques mois.

Ce sera soit la 8800M, soit plus probablement une autre plus récente (je ne sais pas). Mais certainement pas celle-là.


----------



## Macuserman (11 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ca m'étonnerait. C'est une carte intermédiaire, entre la 8600M et la 8800M (et guère plus performante que la première).
> 
> Je ne vois pas Apple mettre une carte quasiment obsolète dans des MBP qui sortiront d'ici quelques mois.
> 
> Ce sera soit la 8800M, soit plus probablement une autre plus récente (je ne sais pas). Mais certainement pas celle-là.



Ah je vois...et une 8800M GTS est-elle envisageable ?

Mais les 8600M Gt n'étaient-elles pas déjà sorties quand Apple les a mis en place sur MacBook Pro, celà ne faisait-il pas un bout de temps qu'elles étaient dispos ?


----------



## divoli (11 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ah je vois...et une 8800M GTS est-elle envisageable ?
> 
> Mais les 8600M Gt n'étaient-elles pas déjà sorties quand Apple les a mis en place sur MacBook Pro, celà ne faisait-il pas un bout de temps qu'elles étaient dispos ?



A ta première question, je n'en sais rien, je suis loin d'être un spécialiste des CG. Mais il me semble que les futures cartes proposées par nVidia sont de la série 9xxxx (si ce n'est pas déjà le cas). Mais une carte en dessous de 8800M serait fort étonnant.

A ta deuxième question, il me semble que la 8600M était très récente quand Apple a décidé de l'intégrer au MBP.


----------



## MamaCass (11 Juin 2008)

L'apple care n'est pas à 400&#8364; pour tous les mac. *Ça dépend des modèles*  

Par exemple, 200 et quelques euros pour un iMac.

On l'a déjà dit mais bon : On peut souscrire à l'apple care *à l'achat* ou *avant la fin de la première année de garantie*.

L'apple care prolonge la garantie de 2 ans, en plus de la garantie d'1 an standard.


----------



## melaure (11 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> L'apple care n'est pas à 400&#8364; pour tous les mac. *Ça dépend des modèles*
> 
> Par exemple, 200 et quelques euros pour un iMac.
> 
> ...



Oui voilà, c'est 3 ans au total.

Je pensais la prendre mais d'un autre coté d'ici la fin d'année je vais remplacer le 200 go 5400tr par un 320Go 7200 tr. Donc ça ne sert peut-être à rien ...


----------



## manustyle (11 Juin 2008)

Je n'ai jamais opté pour l'Apple Care en 17 ans de Mac. J'ai toujours trouvé ça trop cher.

J'ai aussi eu la chance que seul de petites pièces pas très couteuses lachent (HD, lecteur cd,...) et que j'ai remplacé moi-même.

Est-ce que la fiablité des Mac a évolué avec les Intel, je n'ai pas encore pu le constater.


----------



## Macuserman (11 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> L'apple care n'est pas à 400 pour tous les mac. *Ça dépend des modèles*
> 
> Par exemple, 200 et quelques euros pour un iMac.
> 
> ...




Oui, ce qui couvre le produit sur 3 ans...
208 pour iMac, c'est exact.


----------



## -=(ben)=- (11 Juin 2008)

Ahhh cette apple care!!!
J'ai applé 3 fois le numéro apple store en ligne pas moyen d'avoir un prix sur l'apple care, c'est dingue comme apple est radin avec les clients même la télécommande est payante!

Chez DELL tu as un portable aussi puissant avec trois ans de garantie pour 500 de moins... et le vendeur te fait encor des petites offres... aller disque dur 7200tr/min au lieu de 5000 gratos

y a un prob là!!


----------



## MamaCass (11 Juin 2008)

Ben c'est comme les sacs à main, t'en as à 10 euros et d'autres à 2000 euros, va savoir pourquoi ?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (11 Juin 2008)

> Sachant que tu as un an (1 an) pour la souscrire, oui, tu peux la prendre à la fin de garantie matérielle du Mac !


 

C'est bon ça !! car ça me fait trop à déboursser si je devais la prendre tout de suite... je pense que j'y soucrirai vers la fin de la première année...

Un grand merci 

Yoskiz


----------



## divoli (11 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ben c'est comme les sacs à main, t'en as à 10 euros et d'autres à 2000 euros, va savoir pourquoi ?



Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette comparaison à la mord-moi-le-noeud, encore ?


----------



## MamaCass (11 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette comparaison à la mord-moi-le-noeud, encore ?



Ben... :rose: elle était bien non ?

C'était pour illustrer le fait qu'il y aura toujours des portables de m**de à 400 euros avec garantie de 12 ans, mais que ce sera toujours de la m**de avec un OS boiteux.

...et pis c'est tout 

edith : je dis qu'est ce que je veux d'abord


----------



## divoli (11 Juin 2008)

Si un jour tu as une explication cohérente qui justifierait des tarifs aussi chers pour l'AC, n'hésite pas à me contacter, ça m'intéresse.


----------



## melaure (11 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Si un jour tu as une explication cohérente qui justifierait des tarifs aussi chers pour l'AC, n'hésite pas à me contacter, ça m'intéresse.



Ca permet comme plein de trucs chez Apple, de faire un profit par action toujours supérieur aux estimations. Non ?


----------



## MamaCass (11 Juin 2008)

Attendez, la comparaison que j'ai faite ce n'est pas par rapport à l'apple care, c'est pas à rapport à ça :



> Chez DELL tu as un portable aussi puissant avec trois ans de garantie pour 500&#8364; de moins... et le vendeur te fait encor des petites offres... aller disque dur 7200tr/min au lieu de 5000 gratos


Forcément, l'apple care c'est une assurance comme les autres... :rateau:


----------



## divoli (11 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ca permet comme plein de trucs chez Apple, de faire un profit par action toujours supérieur aux estimations. Non ?



Tiens, venant de toi, je m'attendais à ce que tu dises que c'est de la faute d'Intel. 

Spéculer sur des extensions de garantie ne me parait bien sûr pas justifié par expliquer de tels tarifs, du moins vis-à-vis de l'utilisateur.


----------



## melaure (11 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Attendez, la comparaison que j'ai faite ce n'est pas par rapport à l'apple care, c'est pas à rapport à ça :
> 
> Forcément, l'apple care c'est une assurance comme les autres... :rateau:



Ben oui mais on sait bien que chez Apple dès qu'on prend une option, c'est comme dans les catalogue de vacances, tu douilles.



divoli a dit:


> Tiens, venant de toi, je m'attendais à ce que tu dises que c'est de la faute d'Intel.
> 
> Spéculer sur des extensions de garantie ne me parait bien sûr pas justifié par expliquer de tels tarifs, du moins vis-à-vis de l'utilisateur.



Non les procs Intel ne font que te bouffer toute ta RAM, mais ils ne garantissent rien de plus 

Apple est une boite à cash maintenant, c'est un petit Crosoft en pleine extension.


----------



## divoli (11 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Apple est une boite à cash maintenant, c'est un petit Crosoft en pleine extension.



Donc le tarif des Applecare ne se justifierait que pour apporter plus de cash. Génial !


----------



## Macuserman (11 Juin 2008)

Moi, j'ai une hyper bonne comparaison !!! 

Apple c'est comme BMW: ils font des trucs en série inégalés, avec des prix bien plus haut que d'autres sur le segment, c'est une qualité irréprochable (ça dépend des périodes), mais dès qu'on tape dans les options, bah c'est extrêmement cher: et ça c'est le GPS à 2500&#8364; chez BMW, et chez Apple, c'est l'AC...

Ce qui m'interresse, et qui peux potentiellement m'énerver, c'est l'énorme variation de prix entre AC iMac: 208&#8364;; et MacBook Pro: 428&#8364;...
L'iMac est plus facile à soigner ??


----------



## le_cubeur (11 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Moi, j'ai une hyper bonne comparaison !!!
> 
> Apple c'est comme BMW: ils font des trucs en série inégalés, avec des prix bien plus haut que d'autres sur le segment, c'est une qualité irréprochable (ça dépend des périodes), mais dès qu'on tape dans les options, bah c'est extrêmement cher: et ça c'est le GPS à 2500 chez BMW, et chez Apple, c'est l'AC...
> 
> ...


non, l'imac tombe juste moins souvent en panne ^^


----------



## Ptimouss (11 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ce qui m'interresse, et qui peux potentiellement m'énerver, c'est l'énorme variation de prix entre AC iMac: 208; et MacBook Pro: 428...
> L'iMac est plus facile à soigner ??


L'iMac est un ordi fixe alors que le MBP est censé voyager, ce qui, théoriquement, augmente les risques de problèmes. Ceci dit, l'AC des MBP est vraiment exagéré.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

le_cubeur a dit:


> non, l'imac tombe juste moins souvent en panne ^^



Il est surtout pas destiné au même public.


----------



## divoli (11 Juin 2008)

C'est clair, les portables étant plus fragiles, d'autant que l'on a plus tendance à les trimbaler (difficile avec un iMac de 10 Kg ).


----------



## Amalcrex (11 Juin 2008)

Tiens, ici en Belgique, c'est 449 l'AC des MBP, encore plus cher


----------



## Amalcrex (11 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est clair, les portables étant plus fragiles, d'autant que l'on a plus tendance à les trimbaler (difficile avec un iMac de 10 Kg ).



Et à mon avis il y a une différence de coût des composants à changer en cas de panne entre l'imac et le MBP... Ça doit intervenir dans le prix de l'AC.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Tiens, ici en Belgique, c'est 449 l'AC des MBP, encore plus cher



Ca c'est un tarif typique local.
A cause des frites principalement.
Le gras, ça abîme


----------



## Amalcrex (11 Juin 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Ca c'est un tarif typique local.
> A cause des frites principalement.
> Le gras, ça abîme&#8230;





Le prix devrait être plus élevé en France aussi alors. Y'a plus de risques de se planter avec le MBP sur le dos dans une rue noire de chez noire...


----------



## divoli (11 Juin 2008)

Sans compter cette mauvaise habitude de pisser dans les fontaines...


----------



## Amalcrex (11 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Sans compter cette mauvaise habitude de pisser dans les fontaines...



Non mais on est pas tous comme ça quand même. Et puis là, c'était de bonne intention, c'était pour éteindre un feu. Puis on fait ce qu'on veut d'abord  (corpyright MamaCass)


----------



## Ptimouss (11 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Sans compter cette mauvaise habitude de pisser dans les fontaines...


à la vue de tout le monde en plus...


----------



## divoli (11 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Non mais on est pas tous comme ça quand même. Et puis là, c'était de bonne intention, c'était pour éteindre un feu. Puis on fait ce qu'on veut d'abord  (corpyright MamaCass)



MamaCass ne pisse pas dans les fontaines. Enfin, pas que je saches...


----------



## Amalcrex (11 Juin 2008)

ça je sais pas non plus, faudrait lui demander.
Bref, l'AC est chero mais peut être super utile


----------



## MamaCass (11 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> MamaCass ne pisse pas dans les fontaines. Enfin, pas que je saches...



J'fais ce que je veux 

___________

edit pour Amalcrex  :

Je devrais l'écrire comme ça : J'fais ce que je veux *©*


----------



## Amalcrex (11 Juin 2008)

MamaCass est une rebelle, j'adore


----------



## -=(ben)=- (11 Juin 2008)

Quand tu vois une garantie qui fait 1/4 en plus du prix du MBP de base... tu fait...:afraid:
Et que chez un gros fabricant concurrent de PC qui a une très bonne reputation pour ses garanties et que c'est moitier moins chere.... tu fait :mouais:

500 de différence avec pesque les même composants entre un DELL et un MBP
une garantie deux fois moins chère 

ba tu te demande par quoi Apple justifie cela.... 

héé bien notre OS!! comme ils disent sur apple store online!

Alors que Mac OS est vendu 129, vista est 2x,3x plus chère suivant les versions...
ahh c'est bizar je pensé que c'était leur OS qui justifié un tel écart de prix pourtant il est moins chère.... ouai mais la qualité à un prix chez apple, qui est beaucoup trop élevé!

Ils arrivent a faire certaines machines avec un prix vraiment intéressant, mais certaine c'est l'inverse complet... MBP, Mac Mini..


----------



## Macuserman (13 Juin 2008)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit toi, quelqu'un d'autre, ou même moi qui changions quelque chose.
Alors oui, Mac OS X est bien mieux que Vista (pas de comparaison à faire), mais quand je vois le Vaio avec 300Go HDD, BRD Reader, 2.5Ghz avec T9500, 2*2048 Mb RAM (erreur d'ailleurs, Vista c'est 3Go max...), une carte graphique 512Mb, pour un prix de 999&#8364;...bah oui, je me pose des questions, mais je reviens inexorablement vers le MacBook Pro...

J'ai une garantie "Apple Made", un Mac OS X qui fait tourner la bécane, une possibilité très avantageuse de mise à niveau mémoire si l'on veut, 4GO de RAM pleinement exploitable (sert pas à grand chose...mais bon), et voilà.

On a une qualité Apple, un hardware optimisé, et un OS qui suit...donc Apple c'est chère, et j'aimerais que ce le soit plus, pour une meilleure fiabilité encore ! 

Apple c'est chère...Bahhh OUI.


----------



## -=(ben)=- (13 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> .
> 
> donc Apple c'est chère, et j'aimerais que ce le soit plus, pour une meilleure fiabilité encore !
> 
> Apple c'est chère...Bahhh OUI.



?


----------



## manustyle (13 Juin 2008)

Non mais sérieusement, vous la voyez quand la mise jour des MBP ? plutot début aout auquel cas, il sera préférable que j'attende, septembre, plus dur a attendre, ou janvier, pas le temps d'attendre (ou la patience) 

Ayant touché un peu de fric jourdui, je me tate a recommander un MBP, surtout qu'il y a le code réduc. qui vaut le coup :love:

Grrr trop dur de se décider


----------



## divoli (13 Juin 2008)




----------



## melaure (13 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


>



Précision max : 500 ans.

Tu es bien barré !!!


----------



## manustyle (13 Juin 2008)

:bebe:


----------



## MamaCass (13 Juin 2008)

@manustyle : comme tu as déjà un Mac, tu peux attendre  

Non ?


----------



## manustyle (13 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> @manustyle : comme tu as déjà un Mac, tu peux attendre
> 
> Non ?




Euh oui c sur, même si il a 4 ans, et que la batterie ne tient plus qu'1 heure maxi


----------



## melaure (13 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> @manustyle : comme tu as déjà un Mac, tu peux attendre
> 
> Non ?



Je peux lui prêter une palourde en attendant ...


----------



## MamaCass (13 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Euh oui c sur, même si il a 4 ans, et que la batterie ne tient plus qu'1 heure maxi



Ah ben ça c'est toi qui voit 

Je disais plus ça au cas où tu vendrais un Mac et du coup tu te retrouverais Mac Orphelin© :rateau:, comme je vais l'être :rose:


----------



## manustyle (13 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ah ben ça c'est toi qui voit
> 
> Je disais plus ça au cas où tu vendrais un Mac et du coup tu te retrouverais Mac Orphelin© :rateau:, comme je vais l'être :rose:



Il est en vente, depuis un bon moment, mais personne le veut 

Mac orphelin, oui, mais je bosse quand même plus sur mon pc


----------



## aaron87 (17 Juin 2008)

Bonjour Tout le monde

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum, actuellement posseseur d'un pc depuis des années, et de plus en plus déçu, je pense acheter un macbook pro prochainement

J'ai pu voir que certains pensent qu'il va y'avoir des nouveaux macbook pro d'ici aout /septembre

quelqu'un a-t-il des news?


----------



## enneite (17 Juin 2008)

aaron87 a dit:


> Bonjour Tout le monde
> 
> Je suis nouveau sur ce forum, actuellement posseseur d'un pc depuis des années, et de plus en plus déçu, je pense acheter un macbook pro prochainement
> 
> ...


 
Bon, tu n'es que la 1000 ème personne qui demande ça, et nous ne sommes pas dans la tete de Steve Jobs !
_A priori, _une MAJ _pourrait_ se faire à la rentrée (aout peut etre) car Intel est sur le point de sortir une nouvelle plateforme de processeur. De plus, les MBP n'ont pas tellement evolué depuis pas mal d'année, ils ont simplement suivi les evolutions des composants mais rien de tres nouveau. 
MAIS ce ne sont que des suppositions !


----------



## GrInGoo (17 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Ayant touché un peu de fric jourdui, je me tate a recommander un MBP, surtout qu'il y a le code réduc. qui vaut le coup :love:
> 
> Grrr trop dur de se décider



Je me tate aussi a prendre un MacBook Pro, mais j'en ai besoin avant mi aout, donc ca va être tendu si des nouvelles versions sortent.

Tu parles de quel code réduction ? Des 90 pour l'imprimante ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Juin 2008)

En Aout, je pense que ce sera pour septembre ou janvier, avec la MacWorld, et premier trimestre 2009: S.L 10.6. 

A savoir que les grosses nouveautés pourront être:
-Centrino 2.
-BRD. 
-Nehalem...

C'est pas négligeable, mais de loin pas indispensable. 

J'attends parce que j'ai le temps et l'argent...maintenant, si besoins obligeaient, je dirais: "Fonce" !


----------



## Macuserman (18 Juin 2008)

J'aurais aimé envisagé l'apparition de LED dessinant les contours du bouton Power.

Des LED bleues ou vertes seraient mes préférences. 

Et vous, des LED ça vous tente ?


----------



## MamaCass (18 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> J'aurais aimé envisagé l'apparition de LED dessinant les contours du bouton Power.
> 
> Des LED bleues ou vertes seraient mes préférences.
> 
> Et vous, des LED ça vous tente ?



Heu...comme sur les Acer ?


----------



## manustyle (18 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> J'aurais aimé envisagé l'apparition de LED dessinant les contours du bouton Power.
> 
> Des LED bleues ou vertes seraient mes préférences.
> 
> Et vous, des LED ça vous tente ?



non les mac user fou vont trouver que ça fait "jacky touch"


----------



## manustyle (18 Juin 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Je me tate aussi a prendre un MacBook Pro, mais j'en ai besoin avant mi aout, donc ca va être tendu si des nouvelles versions sortent.
> 
> Tu parles de quel code réduction ? Des 90 pour l'imprimante ?



Non ce code : GGCBNT9CU5

98  TTC


----------



## manustyle (18 Juin 2008)

Le saviez-vous ? Les prochains Macbook Pro, à plateforme Montevina (Centrino 2) auront toujours des Penryn comme processeur, pas tout a fait les même qu'actuellement mais Penryn tout de même.
http://www.clubic.com/actualite-91190-15-intel-penryn-montevina.html

Je pense qu'il faudra attendre la fournée suivant pour avoir de réel nouveau Proc. "Nehalem" si je ne me trompe pas.

Ce qui donne encore moins envie d'attendre


----------



## MamaCass (18 Juin 2008)

Et moi ne pas culpabiliser d'acheter sur le refurb (toujours pas décidée :rose ou en occasion récente ! :style:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> non les mac user fou vont trouver que ça fait "jacky touch"


 
Boah...

Et un beau néon en dessous pour éclairer la surface du bureau ?
En vert ou en violet ?
Clignotant au rythme de la basse ?

Non ?


----------



## manustyle (18 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Boah...
> 
> Et un beau néon en dessous pour éclairer la surface du bureau ?
> En vert ou en violet ?
> ...



n'y pense même pas


----------



## anthoprotic (18 Juin 2008)

Bah, ça serait "flashy" :style:


----------



## Macuserman (18 Juin 2008)

Perso je savais pour les Penryn...

Les LEDs (pas néons !!) seraient sympas, mais je suis sur que ne rien toucher serait gage de sécurité.
Autrement, le Blu-Ray serait bien présenti...car je ne sais plus quel institut voit largement Apple lire les BRD dans ses ordis...

Même si c'est dans 2 ans, c'est bon présage, et puis si Apple nous refait le même coup du "je vais tenir compte des critiques utilisateurs dans mon prochain roduit", c'est tout bon !


----------



## divoli (18 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Perso je savais pour les Penryn...



Ben tu m'étonnes. 

Je parie même que tu connais le nombre exact de vis, et leur taille. 




Macuserman a dit:


> Autrement, le Blu-Ray serait bien présenti...car je ne sais plus quel institut voit largement Apple lire les BRD dans ses ordis...



Pierre et Marie Curie, ou alors Pasteur (ça doit être ça).


----------



## melaure (18 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Le saviez-vous ? Les prochains Macbook Pro, à plateforme Montevina (Centrino 2) auront toujours des Penryn comme processeur, pas tout a fait les même qu'actuellement mais Penryn tout de même.
> 15 nouveaux Intel Penryn pour Montevina ?
> 
> Je pense qu'il faudra attendre la fournée suivant pour avoir de réel nouveau Proc. "Nehalem" si je ne me trompe pas.
> ...





Je suis encore plus content d'avoir déjà le mien depuis 5/6 semaines


----------



## MamaCass (19 Juin 2008)

Pitite question 

Je viens de regarder ce que le refurb proposait aujourd'hui et ho, horreur :affraid:

Dans les descriptions d'un modèle de MBP, il n'est pas indiqué si c'est un écran Mat ou Brillant, ben...

Comment on fait ?
C'est au p'tit bonheur la chance ?

:'(


----------



## manustyle (19 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Pitite question
> 
> Je viens de regarder ce que le refurb proposait aujourd'hui et ho, horreur :affraid:
> 
> ...



Oui c'est vrai c'est dommage, j'ai tenté 1 fois, et je suis tombé sur un mat et je voulais un brillant. Bon, je l'ai quand même renvoyé la cam ne fonctionnait pas.
Mais je ne prend plus au refurb maintenant.


----------



## MamaCass (19 Juin 2008)

Ok, donc pas moyen de savoir 
Moi je veux un écran Mat, le brillant j'ai donné avec le Macbook et, non merci 
En tous cas dans les petites annonces de Macgé, y'a des trucs intéressants


----------



## melaure (19 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ok, donc pas moyen de savoir
> Moi je veux un écran Mat, le brillant j'ai donné avec le Macbook et, non merci
> En tous cas dans les petites annonces de Macgé, y'a des trucs intéressants



C'est bien pour ça que j'ai évité le Refurb


----------



## MamaCass (19 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est bien pour ça que j'ai évité le Refurb



T'aurais pu me le dire


----------



## manustyle (19 Juin 2008)

Bon, j'ai finalement reopté pour la méthode Melaure 

Commande passé a l'instant d'un MBP 2,4Ghz, 2Go/250Go - Glossy :love:

Ras le bol d'attendre que les nouveaux sortent 

Mais je le revend illico si les nouveaux sont bien


----------



## melaure (19 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Bon, j'ai finalement reopté pour la méthode Melaure
> 
> Commande passé a l'instant d'un MBP 2,4Ghz, 2Go/250Go - Glossy :love:
> 
> ...



Glossy ???


----------



## le_cubeur (19 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Glossy ???


brillant quoi


----------



## divoli (19 Juin 2008)

Pfff... Il faut tout lui expliquer, à Melaure. Quel naze !


----------



## manustyle (19 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Glossy ???



OUI c ce que je voulais :love:  Tout les pc sont comme ça et ça me plait, alors pourquoi pas


----------



## melaure (19 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Pfff... Il faut tout lui expliquer, à Melaure. Quel naze !



Tu as pas compris le smiley. C'est un cri de peur primale ... 

Glossy c'est pire que Freddy ...


----------



## manustyle (19 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Tu as pas compris le smiley. C'est un cri de peur primale ...
> 
> Glossy c'est pire que Freddy ...



Bizarre que vous soyez certain à ne pas apprécier, les Macbook sont tous comme ça (pas le choix), l'imac aussi.
Et que dire des PC portables, je suis passé chez Boulanger tantot, sur une trentaine exposé, que des Glossy. Personne en achète alors


----------



## divoli (19 Juin 2008)

Ceci dit, la question serait plutôt: y-a-t'il quelqu'un sur ce topic qui ai déjà vu l'écran brillant d'un MacBook Pro ?

Le problème, avec les revendeurs, c'est que tous leurs modèles en démo sont systématiquement des modèles standards, donc avec un écran mat.

D'après les témoignages de personnes en ayant un (de MBP avec écran brillant), l'écran du MacBook Pro est bien moins brillant que celui du MacBook...


----------



## divoli (19 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Bizarre que vous soyez certain à ne pas apprécier, les Macbook sont tous comme ça (pas le choix), l'imac aussi.
> Et que dire des PC portables, je suis passé chez Boulanger tantot, sur une trentaine exposé, que des Glossy. Personne en achète alors



Justement, ce n'est probablement pas comparable. Tu as vu ceux du MB et ceux des PC, tu n'as pas vu celui du MBP...


----------



## clochelune (19 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Justement, ce n'est probablement pas comparable. Tu as vu ceux du MB et ceux des PC, tu n'as pas vu celui du MBP...



si j'avais eu le choix sur mon MacBook, j'aurais opté pour un écran mat...
je trouve qu'il y a pas mal de rémanence et de reflet sur l'écran glossy du MacBook

mais bon, je n'ai aucun pixel mort et mon MacBook va encore très bien!

d'ici deux ans, je pense me tourner vers un MacBookPro et j'espère qu'ils continueront à proposer l'écran mat (mais c'est aussi bien qu'ils donnent le choix car beaucoup apprécient les écrans brillants)


----------



## MamaCass (19 Juin 2008)

Bon, ben moi j'en avais marre de me prendre la tête alors voilà, je vous écris de mon tout nouveau MBP 

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:

Je suis allé chez mon APR préféré ce soir et chance il y en avait en stock   coucou: les copains )

Donc le modèle d'entrée de gamme, tout beau, tout doux (ah l'alu c'est quelquechose ), bref que du bonheur, pas de pixel mort, il est super silencieux 

Les photos sont faites, ce sera pour demain  

ps : et ce clavier, quel douceur et quel silence :love:

C'est quand même autre chose que le macbook :rose:

ps2 :et cet écran :love: fini les yeux explosés sur le macbook :rateau:

Merci à tous pour vos conseils et désolée d'avoir squatté ce fil


----------



## anneee (19 Juin 2008)

clochelune a dit:


> je trouve qu'il y a pas mal de rémanence et de reflet sur l'écran glossy du MacBook



les reflets, je suis d'accord, en ce qui concerne la rémanence, un peu moins, je trouve le temps de réponse du macbook tout à fait correct...


----------



## anneee (19 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bon, ben moi j'en avais marre de me prendre la tête alors voilà, je vous écris de mon tout nouveau MBP
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> ...



eh ben y en a qui se refuse rien 

félicitations et on attend les photos de pied ferme


----------



## MamaCass (19 Juin 2008)

anneee a dit:


> eh ben y en a qui se refuse rien
> 
> félicitations et on attend les photos de pied ferme



Hé hé ta réaction ne m'étonne pas... mais j'ai vendu mon macpro


----------



## divoli (19 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bon, ben moi j'en avais marre de me prendre la tête alors voilà, je vous écris de mon tout nouveau MBP
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> ...



A joui ! 





(Ceci dit, si tu pouvais en refiler un à Macuserman, qu'on puisse avoir la paix... )


----------



## MamaCass (19 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> A joui !



Que veux tu... 

...les chevaliers de nos jours ce n'est plus ce que c'était  

ps : j'avoue que quand j'ai écrit ce post, je me dis "c'est limite.." et puis je me suis dit "J'fais ce que je veux© " 





divoli a dit:


> (Ceci dit, si tu pouvais en refiler un à Macuserman, qu'on puisse avoir la paix... )



Ben, y'en a plus en stock, et pis faut assumer mon p'tit Divoli, hein  :love: :love:


----------



## anthoprotic (19 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bon, ben moi j'en avais marre de me prendre la tête alors voilà, je vous écris de mon tout nouveau MBP
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> ...




Chanceuse! Tu étais tellement incertaine, mais je pense sincèrement tu as fait le bon choix 

N.B: Que veut tu dire par le clavier est autre chose que le Macbook? Mieux ou pire?

N.B.2: C'est vrai que l'écran du Macbook Pro est de loin bien plus confortable que celui de mon Macbook.. snif


----------



## anthoprotic (19 Juin 2008)

clochelune a dit:


> si j'avais eu le choix sur mon MacBook, j'aurais opté pour un écran mat...
> je trouve qu'il y a pas mal de rémanence et de reflet sur l'écran glossy du MacBook
> 
> mais bon, je n'ai aucun pixel mort et mon MacBook va encore très bien!
> ...




Moi aussi j'aimerais bien avoir un Macbook Pro comme prochaine machine, je préfère de loin le design du Macbook Pro, avec un écran plus grand et plus de puissance (surtout la carte graphique!)

Je choisirais aussi un écran mat


----------



## anthoprotic (19 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Justement, ce n'est probablement pas comparable. Tu as vu ceux du MB et ceux des PC, tu n'as pas vu celui du MBP...




Qu'y à t'il de si pire que l'écran brillant du Macbook Pro


----------



## MamaCass (19 Juin 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Chanceuse! Tu étais tellement incertaine, mais je pense sincèrement tu as fait le bon choix



Ben écoute, il me fallait un portable avant le 5 juillet.
Quand j'ai su que sur le refurb on ne pouvait pas voir si il s'agissait d'un écran mat ou brillant.
Et que les gens qui passent des petites annonces ne répondent pas (assez vite pour moi) 

Et bien je me suis décidée.
Là j'ai un an pour prendre mon apple care, je pars sur un modèle actuel et ça dépote bien, c'est clair 

Et comme j'ai vendu mon macpro, financièrement l'un remplace l'autre, tout bon quoi


----------



## divoli (19 Juin 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Qu'y à t'il de si pire que l'écran brillant du Macbook Pro



Non, tu as compris l'inverse que ce que j'ai voulu dire. L'écran brillant du MBP serait moins brillant que ceux du MB et de bon nombre de PC.

Je dis "serait", car je n'en ai jamais vu...


----------



## anthoprotic (19 Juin 2008)

Donc les amateurs de Glossy seraient déçus, vu qu'ils est moins brillant, c'est ça?


----------



## divoli (19 Juin 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Donc les amateurs de Glossy seraient déçus, vu qu'ils est moins brillant, c'est ça?



Non, pas forcément.


----------



## MamaCass (19 Juin 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> N.B: Que veut tu dire par le clavier est autre chose que le Macbook? Mieux ou pire?



Et bien je préfère celui du MBP, il est beaucoup plus doux à la frappe et les touches sont plus rapprochées. C'est un goût très perso 



anthoprotic a dit:


> N.B.2: C'est vrai que l'écran du Macbook Pro est de loin bien plus confortable que celui de mon Macbook.. snif



Quand je faisais du net, le soir et même en baissant la luminosité du Macbook j'avais vraiment les yeux explosés. Là les couleurs m'ont l'air plus réelles. Par exemple, le fond orange de la page de Macgé est d'un orange beaucoup moins agressif que sur le Macbook. Mais c'est (aussi) sûrement une préférence perso.


----------



## prasath (19 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bon, ben moi j'en avais marre de me prendre la tête alors voilà, je vous écris de mon tout nouveau MBP
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:



Félicitations . Et comme j'ai pas tout suivi, il te reste toujours un mac pro (Quad 2,66 Ghz), non? T'as vendu l'autre donc .


----------



## anthoprotic (19 Juin 2008)

Ah oui mais je parlais aussi de la taille 

Et si je ne m'abuse, le Macbook Pro possède un capteur de luminosité ambiante pour l'écran?


----------



## MamaCass (19 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Félicitations . Et comme j'ai pas tout suivi, il te reste toujours un mac pro (Quad 2,66 Ghz), non? T'as vendu l'autre donc .



Oui c'est ça  (le mien c'était un 2x2ghz)


----------



## divoli (19 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Quand je faisais du net, le soir et même en baissant la luminosité du Macbook j'avais vraiment les yeux explosés. Là les couleurs m'ont l'air plus réelles. Par exemple, le fond orange de la page de Macgé est d'un orange beaucoup moins agressif que sur le Macbook. Mais c'est (aussi) sûrement une préférence perso.



Oui, l'écran est vraiment magnifique (le LED y est pour quelque chose), et la luminosité se règle automatiquement selon la lumière ambiante. Sans compter le clavier rétro-éclairé, génial selon où l'on se trouve.


----------



## anthoprotic (19 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Non, pas forcément.



Alors je ne comprend pas bien ton argument :rose:


----------



## MamaCass (19 Juin 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Ah oui mais je parlais aussi de la taille
> 
> Et si je ne m'abuse, le Macbook Pro possède un capteur de luminosité ambiante pour l'écran?



Oui là le clavier vient de s'allumer :love: et la luminosité de l'écran a baissé légèrement (pour protéger mes petits yeux :rose, c'est chouette la technologie. Je peux taper dans le noir (Divoli je te vois venir ) c'est vraiment génial


----------



## prasath (19 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Oui c'est ça  (le mien c'était un 2x2ghz)



Cool, j'te file de suite un badge du club (mp + mbp), tant pis pour les autres 

Plus sérieusement, j'aime pas trop les touches du mbp, trop mou. En revanche le rétro éclairage c'est un vrai luxe!


----------



## divoli (19 Juin 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Alors je ne comprend pas bien ton argument :rose:



Ce n'est pas mon argument (et j'ai un écran mat). 

Mais certains utilisateurs n'aiment pas l'écran mat, et trouvent celui du MB trop brillant. L'écran brillant du MBP peut être un compromis pour eux.


----------



## MamaCass (19 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Cool, j'te file de suite un badge du club (mp + mbp), tant pis pour les autres !



Ohhh merci :love: :love: heu c'est quoi ? :rose:


----------



## anthoprotic (19 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, l'écran est vraiment magnifique (le LED y est pour quelque chose), et la luminosité se règle automatiquement selon la lumière ambiante. Sans compter le clavier rétro-éclairé, génial selon où l'on se trouve.





MamaCass a dit:


> Oui là le clavier vient de s'allumer :love: et la luminosité de l'écran a baissé légèrement (pour protéger mes petits yeux :rose, c'est chouette la technologie. Je peux taper dans le noir (Divoli je te vois venir ) c'est vraiment génial



Vraiment pratique, en plus ça économise de la batterie (au lieu de régler manuellement comme sur Macbook )


----------



## anthoprotic (19 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ce n'est pas mon argument (et j'ai un écran mat).
> 
> Mais certains utilisateurs n'aiment pas l'écran mat, et trouvent celui du MB trop brillant. L'écran brillant du MBP peut être un compromis pour eux.




AHhhh! La je vois mieux où tu voulais en venir!

N.B: Je savais pour ton écran mat... je sais beaucoup plus de choses sur toi que tu ne le crois


----------



## divoli (19 Juin 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Vraiment pratique, en plus ça économise de la batterie (au lieu de régler manuellement comme sur Macbook )




Euh... Le réglage automatique de la luminosité, oui, ça économise la batterie, et aussi (surtout) le fait que l'écran soit LED. Par contre, pas tellement le clavier rétro-éclairé (perso, je le désactive la plupart du temps, sauf dans des conditions où c'est vraiment nécessaire)...


----------



## manustyle (19 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bon, ben moi j'en avais marre de me prendre la tête alors voilà, je vous écris de mon tout nouveau MBP
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> ...



Arrgh chanceuse, moi je dois attendre aux alentour du 30 pour recevoir le mien


----------



## anthoprotic (20 Juin 2008)

Bah, au moins tu l'auras bientôt 

Quel est ta config?


----------



## divoli (20 Juin 2008)

3 cm au dessus de ton post... :sleep:


----------



## anthoprotic (20 Juin 2008)

5 cm 

Bon il est vrai je disais ça pour réanimer la conversation, je savais déjà sa config... 

Sinon, vu que je vois 2.4 Ghz, j'imagine que c'est du refurb?


----------



## xao85 (20 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bon, ben moi j'en avais marre de me prendre la tête alors voilà, je vous écris de mon tout nouveau MBP
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> ...



Bonne nouvelle! 
Il est clair que lorsqu'on sort d'un macbook, le plus grand choc c'est l'édran et le souci c'est que c'est casi impossible de faire machine arrière ensuite! 
En tt cas bravo Mama!


----------



## MamaCass (20 Juin 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle!
> Il est clair que lorsqu'on sort d'un macbook, le plus grand choc c'est l'édran et le souci c'est que c'est casi impossible de faire machine arrière ensuite!
> En tt cas bravo Mama!



Merci  

J'espère que les écrans des Macbook vont être bientôt revus, c'est vraiment confortable la technologie LED. (Et pis les iMac 20 aussi qui sont toujours en TN...)


----------



## manustyle (20 Juin 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> 5 cm
> 
> Bon il est vrai je disais ça pour réanimer la conversation, je savais déjà sa config...
> 
> Sinon, vu que je vois 2.4 Ghz, j'imagine que c'est du refurb?



Non c'est un NEUF


----------



## MamaCass (20 Juin 2008)

Chose promise, chose dûe : voilà les photos


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Chose promise, chose dûe : voilà les photos



Raaah. :love::rose: Et tu as gardé ton écran 20''?


----------



## MamaCass (20 Juin 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Raaah. :love::rose: Et tu as gardé ton écran 20''?



Oui oui bien sûr pour aller avec le Mac Pro du boulot (ouais c'est un peu compliqué toute cette histoire, je t'expliquerai )


----------



## Macuserman (20 Juin 2008)

On dirait que je gêne !! 
Ahallala je suis confus !

Mais quoi de mieux que de parler pendant 23 pages de MacBook Pro ??
Eh puis ça marche, yen a qui achète...parce que c'est trop long à lire ! 

BRD, si tu voulais apparaitre dans les rêves de Steve Jobs !! 
Ça serait classe !


----------



## MamaCass (20 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> BRD, si tu voulais apparaitre dans les rêves de Steve Jobs !!
> Ça serait classe !



En attendant que Steve Jobs rêve de BRD
Un peu de lecture : *C'est vrai ça: à quoi sert le Blu-ray?*

Moi j'en ai pas besoin 
Sauf si on garantie qu'un BRD aura une durée de vie supérieure à 5 ans


----------



## Amalcrex (20 Juin 2008)

Moi je suis d'accord avec toi.
Pour l'archivage, ça coûte moins cher les DD externes, et c'est moins cher, plus rapide, plus fiable.
Pour les films j'acheterai un lecteur pour mettre sur mon projecteur, pas sur un portable


----------



## divoli (20 Juin 2008)

Je suis d'accord, et la solution du lecteur/graveur BR externe peut paraître "plus souple".

Reste que, au moins sur la forme, l'absence d'un lecteur BR sur le MBP, par rapport aux PC qui en sont équipés, est de plus en plus inacceptable.


----------



## Ptimouss (20 Juin 2008)

Sans compter le fait qu'Apple doit sortir des écrans HDCP s'il veut que la chaine soit respectée. Je crois qu'ils sortiront le BR quand tout sera prêt de leurs coté.


----------



## Macuserman (20 Juin 2008)

Finalement, je pense que BRD est (ou sera) un vrai plus !! 
C'est vrai qu'au delà du fait qu'Apple (le haut haut de gamme des ordis) suivent les plus "pourris" des PC, qui même eux ont le lecteur Blu-Ray ! 

De toute manière, la présence du BRD n'empêche pas les lectures de DVD (les graveurs non plus...)

Le slogan ?? "MacBook Pro, le même, mais avec Blu-Ray".


----------



## NightWalker (21 Juin 2008)

Perso, aujourd'hui l'utilisation d'un lecteur BD interne sur des portables reste superflue... 
Son utilisation reste très limitée. Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de regarder un film full HD sur un écran de portable. En plus ce type de lecteur consomme plus qu'un lecteur/graveur DVD.

D'autant pus que le prix des supports reste quand même assez cher. Un support 25Go le moins cher coûte 8. Or un DDE de 500Go ne coûte plus que dans les 80.

Autant je peux comprendre que les professionnels du cinéma pourraient avoir besoin de ce type de support avec les séquences HD, autant pour le grand public je me pose la question. Si ce n'est qu'un phénomène de mode... 

Si enfin de compte c'est juste pour graver des DVD, hé oui ça reste quand même moins cher. 1 BD = 5DVD, et 8 1xBD contre 1,50 5xDVD... Donc lecteur/graveur BD externe à la limite, mais en interne ???


----------



## GrInGoo (21 Juin 2008)

Ca y est, j'ai enfin réussi à l'avoir sur le refurb . En même temps j'y ai mis les moyens, je l'ai commandé a 4h25


----------



## anthoprotic (21 Juin 2008)

Avec quelle config ?!?

N'oublie pas les photos


----------



## divoli (21 Juin 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Perso, aujourd'hui l'utilisation d'un lecteur BD interne sur des portables reste superflue...



Ben déjà, au niveau des video, le BR va supplanter le DVD traditionnel. Et regarder une chtite video sur son MBP, selon où l'on se trouve, c'est quand même bien agréable.

Ensuite, d'un point de vue commercial, vendre un ordinateur sans BR va vite devenir une aberration, même s'il y a du vrai dans ce que tu dis.

J'ai lu plusieurs articles comparant le MBP à un PC "équivalent", et à chaque fois l'absence de lecteur BR est pointé du doigt.


----------



## Macuserman (21 Juin 2008)

Bravo GrinGoo !! 

Je pense comme toi Divoli, même si j'ai beau répéter que BRD ne soit pas indispensable, il est de nos temps maintenant, et il est même (comme dit) pointé du doigt lorsque qu'il est présent par son absence. 
Même Que Choisir l'a regrété...

Et puis comment Apple, sur ses gammes "Pro" (ou presque) peut se permettre de laisser cette technologie de côté ?
Je pense qu'elle ne peut pas...

Apple est Apple, et les grosses Rev, on ne s'est jamais plaint...


----------



## GrInGoo (21 Juin 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Avec quelle config ?!?
> 
> N'oublie pas les photos



J'ai pris la configuration de base (2,4ghz) à laquelle je vais adjoindre 4Go de ram. Je vous ferai les photos du déballage :love:

Pour ce qui est du BR, je pense pas que dans la prochaine année ca va être indispensable, seulement pour rester en concurrence avec le marché des PC, Apple va devoir faire un choix, et je pense que dans très peu de temps on y aura surement droit au BR.


----------



## MamaCass (21 Juin 2008)

Apple vend encore des combo... 

Sinon, je pense également d'un graveur externe est la meilleure solution. Quand je vois que sur le MacPro je grave de DVD en 16x et que sur le portable c'est du 8x ! 

Ca sera combien la vitesse de gravure d'un BR sur un portable ???
Faudra combien de temps pour graver 25 ou 50 gigas ? 4 heures ? 
Et comme dit plus haut ça doit bouffer de la batterie.

A mon avis les premiers à en être équipés seront les MacPro.

Et les MBP dans 1 an ?


----------



## GrInGoo (21 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> A mon avis les premiers à en être équipés seront les MacPro.
> 
> Et les MBP dans 1 an ?



Effectivement, je pense aussi que les MacPro en seront équipés en premier ( normal car pour 2499 on peut demander le BR) . Pour les portables ça risque d'être plus long, le BD est pas encore très très développé.


----------



## MamaCass (21 Juin 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Pour les portables ça risque d'être plus long, le BD est pas encore très très développé.



Oui et puis tous les constructeurs travaillent sur l'autonomie, l'autonomie et l'autonomie.

Vont pas nous mettre un tank de graveur pour graver des galettes de 50 gigas ou alors en option


----------



## Ptimouss (21 Juin 2008)

La vitesse de gravure des BR va augmenter : Vers la gravure Blu-ray à la vitesse de 8x
Malgré tout, ça risque d'être encore un peu lent, et puis à quel prix ces nouveaux graveurs ? surtout les slims pour portables... On verra déjà à la rentrée et pour Noël pour le taux d'équipement en BR des PC windows: s'ils en sont quasiment tous équipés, Apple devra suivre le mouvement sans trop tarder.


----------



## NightWalker (21 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben déjà, au niveau des video, le BR va supplanter le DVD traditionnel. Et regarder une chtite video sur son MBP, selon où l'on se trouve, c'est quand même bien agréable.
> 
> Ensuite, d'un point de vue commercial, vendre un ordinateur sans BR va vite devenir une aberration, même s'il y a du vrai dans ce que tu dis.


Comme toujours, le plus dur c'est de peser le pour et le contre. Je vois au moins trois raisons pourquoi Apple ne l'a pas encore utilisé pour ses portables :
1. Autonomie
2. Pas de version interne en "slot-in"
3. Les supports BD coûtent encore trop chers (mes précédents calculs)


[parenthèse ON]
La dénomination officielle pour désigner Bluray-Disc est BD (B-RD) et non pas BR ou BRD.
[parenthèse OFF]


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (21 Juin 2008)

Hello,

J'ai un petit doute, je vais commander un MBP fin juillet et sur l'AppleStore lorsque l'on choisi son MBP au niveau  du clavier ils sont tous rétro-éclairés ? 

car la première ligne ne le précise pas... :mouais:





Merci


----------



## GrInGoo (21 Juin 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'ai un petit doute, je vais commander un MBP fin juillet et sur l'AppleStore lorsque l'on choisi son MBP au niveau  du clavier ils sont tous rétro-éclairés ?
> 
> ...



Ils sont tous rétro-éclairé, il y a pas de soucis à avoir.


----------



## divoli (21 Juin 2008)

Par défaut, le clavier est rétro-éclairé.

Il est peut-être possible de choisir en option un clavier non rétro-éclairé. Enfin bon, c'est un peu bizarre.

Je rappelle que l'on peut aussi commander par téléphone, et se faire aider par son interlocuteur...


----------



## manustyle (21 Juin 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Comme toujours, le plus dur c'est de peser le pour et le contre. Je vois au moins trois raisons pourquoi Apple ne l'a pas encore utilisé pour ses portables :
> 1. Autonomie
> 2. Pas de version interne en "slot-in"
> 3. Les supports BD coûtent encore trop chers (mes précédents calculs)
> ...



Dell fournisse pourtant leur XPS de lecteur BR en slot-in, donc ça existe bien


----------



## anthoprotic (21 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Apple vend encore des combo...
> 
> Sinon, je pense également d'un graveur externe est la meilleure solution. Quand je vois que sur le MacPro je grave de DVD en 16x et que sur le portable c'est du 8x !
> 
> ...




Peut-être, mais l'intérêt principal (grand public) est la lecture de films HD...


----------



## Macuserman (22 Juin 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Peut-être, mais l'intérêt principal (grand public) est la lecture de films HD...



Oui, tout à fait ! 
Personnellement, un "Je suis une Légende" sur MacBook Pro dans le train ou le bateau n'est pas une trop mauvaise chose ! 

Je pense que c'est LE premier attrait grand public, et même si MacBook Pro est "plutôt" destiné aux pros, les exceptions ne manquent pas...

A vrai dire, même les pros doivent pouvoir regarder un Blu-Ray (BR-D), soit un film, soit ce qu'ils viennent de créer sur Final Cut, en HD, évidemment ! 

C'est pourquoi: les prochains MacBook Pro doivent embarquer le Blu-Ray !


----------



## NightWalker (22 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Dell fournisse pourtant leur XPS de lecteur BR en slot-in, donc ça existe bien



Effectivement, je viens de trouver que Plextor propose aussi des slot-in...


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Juin 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Effectivement, je viens de trouver que Plextor propose aussi des slot-in...



Tu es sur que le Plextor que tu as donné en lien lis les BR-D ? J'en suis pas sur.


----------



## NightWalker (22 Juin 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Tu es sur que le Plextor que tu as donné en lien lis les BR-D ? J'en suis pas sur.



Thanx... je n'avais pas les yeux en face des trous... pourtant j'ai rien bu hier soir...

Sinon j'ai trouvé ça...


----------



## ch_997 (22 Juin 2008)

pas cher..., c'est le prix d'un macbook^^


----------



## Azaly (22 Juin 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Perso, aujourd'hui l'utilisation d'un lecteur BD interne sur des portables reste superflue...
> Son utilisation reste très limitée. Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de regarder un film full HD sur un écran de portable. En plus ce type de lecteur consomme plus qu'un lecteur/graveur DVD.
> 
> D'autant pus que le prix des supports reste quand même assez cher. Un support 25Go le moins cher coûte 8. Or un DDE de 500Go ne coûte plus que dans les 80.
> ...



Pour le moment je suis d'accord mais si un jour le blu-ray devient la norme (et ça le deviendra sans doute) l'intérêt pour les gens sera d'emmener leurs blu-ray discs en vacances et non pas de racheter en double pour avoir un DVD compatible 

Une petite question: un lecteur blu-ray externe est-il compatible avec les macs ??


----------



## NightWalker (22 Juin 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Pour le moment je suis d'accord mais si un jour le blu-ray devient la norme (et ça le deviendra sans doute) l'intérêt pour les gens sera d'emmener leurs blu-ray discs en vacances et non pas de racheter en double pour avoir un DVD compatible



Je pense que Blu-Ray est déjà la norme puisque HD-DVD n'existe plus. Mais son utilisation reste encore réservée. Ne serait-ce que pour le prix des supports BD vierges.




Azaly a dit:


> Une petite question: un lecteur blu-ray externe est-il compatible avec les macs ??


Si c'est juste pour les sauvegardes, oui pas de problème. Des utilitaires comme Toast gère bien ce format.


----------



## divoli (22 Juin 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Je pense que Blu-Ray est déjà la norme puisque HD-DVD n'existe plus. Mais son utilisation reste encore réservée. Ne serait-ce que pour le prix des supports BD vierges.



J'ai l'impression que tu mets supports video et support de stockage dans le même panier, et à ce titre ton raisonnement ne tient guère.

En l'occurence, les DVD DL en tant que support de stockage sont également très chers, ce qui n'empêche pas les Superdrive des Mac récents de les lire et de les graver. Et cela n'empêche pas non plus d'acquérir des films qui sont sur des DVD double-couche.

Ce qui est valable pour les DVD l'est aussi pour le BR.


----------



## NightWalker (22 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que tu mets supports video et support de stockage dans le même panier, et à ce titre ton raisonnement ne tient guère.



Non pas du tout, au contraire, je les différencie complètement... Je ne parle pas du tout l'utilisation des lecteurs BD pour lire les films HD étant donné que sur OS X la "chaîne" HDCP reste ???  Mais pour faire de la sauvegarde je sais que ça marche...




divoli a dit:


> En l'occurence, les DVD DL en tant que support de stockage sont également très chers, ce qui n'empêche pas les Superdrive des Mac récents de les lire et de les graver. Et cela n'empêche pas non plus d'acquérir des films qui sont sur des DVD double-couche.
> 
> Ce qui est valable pour les DVD l'est aussi pour le BR.


Oui sauf que acheter un graveur BD pour graver finalement sur des supports DVD, dont le rix est plus accessible "pour le moment", reste un investissement pas très rentable... *pour le moment...* Et c'est sur ce coût d'investissement d'achat d'un lecteur BD que je veux insister.

Le jour où le prix d'un graveur DVD est pratiquement aussi cher qu'un graveur BD, il vaut mieux dans ce cas investir dans un graveur BD. 

Ce type de support est intéressant lorsqu'on a "un" fichier dont la taille est dans les 24/25 Go et qu'on n'a pas envie de le découper en plusieurs supports. Perso j'aurais choisi un DDext qui coûte encore moins cher...


----------



## theveils.net (22 Juin 2008)

Attention la question qui va attirer les foudres de beaucoup :
*
Personne ne trouve que le design du MacBook Pro a prit un coup de vieux dernièrement ? :rose:*


----------



## NightWalker (22 Juin 2008)

Perso j'aime bien ce design... épuré... sobre... mais qui a une certaine classe...


----------



## divoli (22 Juin 2008)

theveils.net a dit:


> Attention la question qui va attirer les foudres de beaucoup :
> *
> Personne ne trouve que le design du MacBook Pro a prit un coup de vieux dernièrement ? :rose:*



Perso, je m'en tape. Et il est très bien comme cela, alors pourquoi changer ? 

Et en plus cela fait plus de 5 ans qu'il est comme cela. Alors pourquoi "dernièrement" ?


----------



## divoli (22 Juin 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Oui sauf que acheter un graveur BD pour graver finalement sur des supports DVD, dont le rix est plus accessible "pour le moment", reste un investissement pas très rentable... *pour le moment...* Et c'est sur ce coût d'investissement d'achat d'un lecteur BD que je veux insister.



Oui, j'ai bien compris. Si ce n'est que sur ce topic on parle de l'intégration du lecteur BR au MBP, pas de lecteur acheté à part (le sucroit de prix n'est pas le même, Apple pouvant obtenir des prix plus bas en tant que "gros client").

Et je suppose que ceux qui espèrent un lecteur de BR sur le MBP se placent surtout dans l'optique de lire des vidéos, pas tellement de faire du stockage de données.
Mais la "chaine" HDCP n'est pas encore complète, là tu as raison.


----------



## Piixel (23 Juin 2008)

De toute façon j'suis curieux de savoir le nombre de personnes qui auraient l'utilité d'un Graveur BD à l'heure actuelle !!!! Oui, certes, ça le fait de voir sur la fiche technique "BluRay" mais sincerment... j'préfére encore qu'Apple ameliore la Carte Graphique et le Proc plutot que d'équiper ces MBP de BluRay... Dans 1 an oui pourquoi pas, quand ce sera un plus démocratisé !


----------



## divoli (23 Juin 2008)

Bah il y a quasiment que chez Apple que ça ne s'est pas "démocratisé". 

Ceci dit, on en revient toujours au même problème; arriver à intégrer un lecteur/graveur BR qui ne bouffe pas toute l'autonomie, et qui soit suffisamment fin pour s'intégrer au MBP (car les MBP actuels sont incroyablement fins, contrairement à bon nombre de PC portables)...


----------



## theveils.net (23 Juin 2008)

Le design des ordinateurs portables c'est comme la mode vestimentaire et beaucoup d'autres, il y a des courants stylistiques et des modes...

Et je trouve que le macbook quand il est sortit en mai 2006, l'imac alu en 2007 ou encore le macbook air ont donné un coup de vieux, de démodé, le mot démodé est bien sûr trop fort. J'ai possédé 2 macbook pros et je dois dire que c'est une machine incroyable mais je pense qu'Apple se doit de remettre quelques peu au gout du jour le design du MBP.

Selon moi, voici quelques petits détails qui pointe un design un peu vieillissant :
- Les ouvertures non magnétiques du top case avec les deux trous 
- Le trackpad avec un millimètre de renfoncement, ses arrondis un peu exagérés, sa dimension et son bouton.
- le "cerclage" de plastique gris
- (non cosmétique) Pas de baie pour le changement du disque dur !!
- (celui qui me marque le plus)  les arrêtes haut et bas du clavier font "vieillotes"

Je ne suis pas pour un MBP influencé par le MBA, je suis d'ailleur pas un grand fan du design curvé coquillage même si j'en possède un mais bon j'attends de Apple et de Mister Ive dépoussière un peu le design du MBP.


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Juin 2008)

C'est très subjectif tout ça... Un autre va penser tout le contraire et trouver des défauts ailleurs.


----------



## theveils.net (23 Juin 2008)

Ah mais je n'ai jamais dis que ça ne l'était pas 

Puis de tout de façon, tout l'est un peu.


----------



## NightWalker (23 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bah il y a quasiment que chez Apple que ça ne s'est pas "démocratisé".
> 
> Ceci dit, on en revient toujours au même problème; arriver à intégrer un lecteur/graveur BR qui ne bouffe pas toute l'autonomie, et qui soit suffisamment fin pour s'intégrer au MBP (car les MBP actuels sont incroyablement fins, contrairement à bon nombre de PC portables)...



J'ai un scénario que je pense assez plausible...

Si Apple propose des solutions Blu-Ray, il faut donc qu'Apple paye la licence HDCP. Sinon, ça va faire une solution "bancale". Or, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y a un bras de fer ente Apple et ce consortium sur le coût de la licence. 

Etant donné qu'Apple a la possibilité de proposer une solution alternative pour la lecture des films HD via son store, est-ce que Apple ne jouerait pas la prolongation pour faire la pression au consortium...

Ça me rappelle un peu à l'époque de l'intégration du codec MPEG 4 dans QuickTime 6. Le consortium voulait faire payer la licence pour chaque téléchargement d'un player Quicktime, ce qui est complètement ridicule.


----------



## divoli (23 Juin 2008)

theveils.net a dit:


> Selon moi, voici quelques petits détails qui pointe un design un peu vieillissant :
> - Les ouvertures non magnétiques du top case avec les deux trous
> - Le trackpad avec un millimètre de renfoncement, ses arrondis un peu exagérés, sa dimension et son bouton.
> - le "cerclage" de plastique gris
> ...



Oui, pourquoi pas, ce serait effectivement des corrections intéressantes à apporter, sans que cela ne change drastiquement le design, que j'imagine quasiment le même avec sa coque en aluminium. 

Il y a un point (non cosmétique, donc) sur lequel je suis entièrement d'accord; pas de baie pour le changement du disque dur (contrairement au MB). C'est quand même navrant que l'on ne peut puisse pas changer le DD sans casser la garantie, même en passant par un centre agréé...


----------



## divoli (23 Juin 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> J'ai un scénario que je pense assez plausible...
> 
> Si Apple propose des solutions Blu-Ray, il faut donc qu'Apple paye la licence HDCP. Sinon, ça va faire une solution "bancale". Or, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y a un bras de fer ente Apple et ce consortium sur le coût de la licence.
> 
> ...



Oui, ça se tient.

Ceci dit, sur les sites Mac, régulièrement on nous met la sucette devant la bouche. Par exemple, là...


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Par exemple, là...



"Conçu pour les portables, *il grave ces disques en 2X* et accepte également..."

Mouarf!!
J'imagine : 6h pour graver un BD...


----------



## divoli (23 Juin 2008)

Oui mais bon, l'article date de fin 2007. 

Et les premiers graveur de CD mettaient également un temps fou, même si les poids de fichiers à graver ont bien changé depuis.


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Juin 2008)

Ah ok.
N'empêche que moi j'opterai pour un graveur BD quand ce sera moins cher, plus rapide, et surtout que ça ne pète pas l'autonomie pour les portables...


----------



## Macuserman (23 Juin 2008)

theveils.net a dit:


> J'ai possédé 2 macbook pros et je dois dire que c'est une machine incroyable mais je pense qu'Apple se doit de remettre quelques peu au gout du jour le design du MBP.
> 
> Selon moi, voici quelques petits détails qui pointe un design un peu
> vieillissant :
> ...



Interressant...

J'ai été l'un des premiers à réclamer les fermetures magnétiques sur les prochaines Rev !
Le "non-accès" au HDD est embêtant, c'est vrai, mais Apple devrait s'y mettre comme sur MacBook. 
Le Trackpad est très bon, très grand, et j'ai plus envie de le voir s'agrandir que de se rapetissire...Multi-touch' oblige.
Pour le reste, je dirais que j'apprécie le bouton (long et assez large), le cerclage ne me dérange pas; et les arrêtés clavier, sont, c'est vrai, à revoir ! 

Concernant le design je ne pense pas qu'Apple le retouche: que retoucher ?  

Tout reste, il est vrai, très subjectif !


----------



## manustyle (23 Juin 2008)

Je suis également d'accord, difficile de retoucher un modèle qui est déjà Top, le rendre encore plus fin, je vois pas comment, puisque c'est déjà le plus fin de tous les ordis portables (hors MBA).

OU alors, changer de couleur, et adopter un look a la iphone en noir laqué, par certains que ça le fasse :mouais:

Par contre pouvoir changer le HD facilement serait un vrai plus.


----------



## Macuserman (23 Juin 2008)

Oui, tu as entièrement raison !!

Je vais me passer de commentaires:

----> Moins de retard que prévu pour le Centrino 2 ?

je cite: "[...] Sachant qu'Apple en matière de puce sans fil a tendance à se ravitailler chez la concurrence, elle ne devrait pas être trop pénalisée par les déboires de son partenaire pour commercialiser de nouveaux MacBook Pro. [...]"

Et voili ! 


---> Grillé !!


----------



## manustyle (23 Juin 2008)

Des news fraiches Moins de retard que prévu pour le Centrino 2 ?  le nouveau MBP arriverait plus tot que prévu, et moi qui en est un en commande :hein:

Et voilà me suis encore précipité trop vite !


arghh : Grilled ! :rateau:


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Des news fraiches Moins de retard que prévu pour le Centrino 2 ?  le nouveau MBP arriverait plus tot que prévu, et moi qui en est un en commande :hein:
> 
> Et voilà me suis encore précipité trop vite !
> 
> ...



Je suis dans ton cas, tu as bien fait de le commandé, ils sont très bons, ce qui se vendent actuellement.


----------



## divoli (23 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Des news fraiches Moins de retard que prévu pour le Centrino 2 ?  le nouveau MBP arriverait plus tot que prévu, et moi qui en est un en commande :hein:
> 
> Et voilà me suis encore précipité trop vite !
> 
> ...



Il n'y a que deux ou trois semaines de décalage. Cela aurait changé quoi ?


----------



## manustyle (24 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il n'y a que deux ou trois semaines de décalage. Cela aurait changé quoi ?



Bah ça fou un peu les boules d'acheter un Mac qui devient "ancien modèle" 2 semaines après. Déjà c'est une grosse perte niveau valeur de revente. 

J'hésite à me faire rembourser quand je le recevrais. Surtout, qu'ils annoncent des claviers style minitel, noir, que je n'aime pas sur les nouveaux !


----------



## MamaCass (24 Juin 2008)

J'ai vu la news sur les nouveaux claviers des MBP. Je me suis bien habituée à celui que le MBP possède actuellement :love: J'aime :love:

@manustyle : tu ne pourras pas courir sans cesse après la nouveauté, tous les 6 mois ça change  ou alors si tu veux toujours le top du top, *loue* un MBP


----------



## melaure (24 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Bah ça fou un peu les boules d'acheter un Mac qui devient "ancien modèle" 2 semaines après. Déjà c'est une grosse perte niveau valeur de revente.
> 
> J'hésite à me faire rembourser quand je le recevrais. Surtout, qu'ils annoncent des claviers style minitel, noir, que je n'aime pas sur les nouveaux !



Oups mélange de messages. Bravo Firefox ...

Il est très bien ton MBP. Quand tu verras les nouveaux, tu seras content d'avoir celui d'avant, car les nouveaux seront moches et en plastique DELL


----------



## JoMac (24 Juin 2008)

Moi je m'en fous d'avoir un portable en retard d'une technologie dès son achat... Je l'aime déjà mon MBP !
Mais bon, si on me dit que je peux commander, avant la fin juillet, un MBP nouvelle génération... Je serai capable d'attendre ! Ce sera le cas ?


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Juin 2008)

Ca, personne ne le sait, comme on dis d'habitude.

Si tu es pressé et que tu en as besoin, fonce!
Sinon attend, mais bon faudra bien se lancer un jour


----------



## Macuserman (24 Juin 2008)

Salut !

Même si mon intention reste la même (acheter MacBook Pro vers Noël, avec MacWorld...supposition quand tu nous tient !!  soit acheter, si MàJ décevante, les modèles actuels en réduc à 1400&#8364 j'ai un truc qui me turlipine:

Quels sont / quel est le(s) risque(s) lors d'une "RevA" ?
Problèmes de stabilité ? Pannes à répétition ? Bug système (je pense pas, mais bon) ? Des problèmes hardwares (~pannes à répets) ?

Je ne sais pas, et je n'arrive pas à trouver les infos que j'espère, donc je fais appel à vous ! 

Alors, savez-vous ?


----------



## divoli (24 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Bah ça fou un peu les boules d'acheter un Mac qui devient "ancien modèle" 2 semaines après. Déjà c'est une grosse perte niveau valeur de revente.



Ah ! Et si c'est un mois après, ce n'est plus les boules ? 

C'est clair que si tu veux revendre ton ordi à chaque nouveauté, tu vas y laisser des plumes.

Vu comment l'informatique évolue, je trouve ce raisonnement absurde. Niveau investissement financier, un ordinateur n'est pas ce que l'on appelle une valeur refuge.


----------



## Ptimouss (24 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ah ! Et si c'est un mois après, ce n'est plus les boules ?
> 
> C'est clair que si tu veux revendre ton ordi à chaque nouveauté, tu vas y laisser des plumes.
> 
> Vu comment l'informatique évolue, je trouve ce raisonnement absurde. Niveau investissement financier, un ordinateur n'est pas ce que l'on appelle une valeur refuge.


+1 Quand j'achète un ordi, c'est pour l'utiliser le plus longtemps possible, surtout quand il tutoie les 2000&#8364;. A partir du moment ou il est capable de faire ce que je lui demande, je ne vois pas pourquoi j'en changerai 6 mois après dès qu'un nouveau modèle "plus meilleur bien" sort. Mon dernier portable a duré 5 ans... et est mort et enterré depuis avril dernier, RIP.  Sinon, je l'utiliserai encore.

C'est vrai que je suis de la vieille école, "on ne gâche pas" comme dirait Guy Roux.


----------



## melaure (25 Juin 2008)

Ptimouss a dit:


> +1 Quand j'achète un ordi, c'est pour l'utiliser le plus longtemps possible, surtout quand il tutoie les 2000. A partir du moment ou il est capable de faire ce que je lui demande, je ne vois pas pourquoi j'en changerai 6 mois après dès qu'un nouveau modèle "plus meilleur bien" sort. Mon dernier portable a duré 5 ans... et est mort et enterré depuis avril dernier, RIP.  Sinon, je l'utiliserai encore.
> 
> C'est vrai que je suis de la vieille école, "on ne gâche pas" comme dirait Guy Roux.



C'est une question de tactique. Certaines personnes ont choisies de changer de machine tout les ans. Pourquoi ? Parce que ça peut aussi être un pari payant.

En changeant chaque année, tu n'as pas à acheter d'AppleCare et ton matos est toujours sous garantie. Tu le revend en perdant peu d'argent parce qu'il n'a qu'un an. Et en plus tu es toujours à jour du matériel et des OS, donc pas de licence d'OS X à acheter tous les 18 mois.

Bref à la fin, ce n'est pas un si mauvais calcul ...


----------



## MamaCass (25 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est une question de tactique. Certaines personnes ont choisies de changer de machine tout les ans. Pourquoi ? Parce que ça peut aussi être un pari payant.
> 
> En changeant chaque année, tu n'as pas à acheter d'AppleCare et ton matos est toujours sous garantie. Tu le revend en perdant peu d'argent parce qu'il n'a qu'un an. Et en plus tu es toujours à jour du matériel et des OS, donc pas de licence d'OS X à acheter tous les 18 mois.
> 
> Bref à la fin, ce n'est pas un si mauvais calcul ...



Oui sauf quand Apple baisse de 200 euros le prix de Macbook par exemple, là on rigole moins à la revente


----------



## melaure (25 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Oui sauf quand Apple baisse de 200 euros le prix de Macbook par exemple, là on rigole moins à la revente



Ca fait partie des risques, mais ça n'arrive pas à chaque gamme non plus. Et si ça baisse, la machine que tu achètes après aura aussi baissé. Donc tu t'y retrouves.


----------



## divoli (25 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est une question de tactique. Certaines personnes ont choisies de changer de machine tout les ans. Pourquoi ? Parce que ça peut aussi être un pari payant.
> 
> En changeant chaque année, tu n'as pas à acheter d'AppleCare et ton matos est toujours sous garantie. Tu le revend en perdant peu d'argent parce qu'il n'a qu'un an. Et en plus tu es toujours à jour du matériel et des OS, donc pas de licence d'OS X à acheter tous les 18 mois.
> 
> Bref à la fin, ce n'est pas un si mauvais calcul ...



C'est de moins en moins vrai. Contrairement à ce qui pouvait se passer il y a quelques années, les prix des Mac d'occasion se déprécient à vitesse grand V, à l'image des PC (et ce contrairement à ce que veulent continuer à faire croire certaines personnes). Et le fait que l'ordinateur ne soit plus sous garantie aggrave encore les choses, justement.

De plus, certes pas besoin de payer une nouvelle licence d'OS X, mais parfois obligé d'effectuer des màj de ses logiciels tierces qui peuvent parfois atteindre des prix non négligeables. 

Donc je ne dis pas que garder sa machine plus longtemps et avec un Applecare coutera forcément moins cher, mais c'est quand même souvent le cas.


----------



## melaure (25 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Donc je ne dis pas que garder sa machine plus longtemps et avec un Applecare coutera forcément moins cher, mais c'est quand même souvent le cas.



Oui mais là aussi tu parles d'une vieille habitude des macusers d'adorer leurs machines et de les conserver longtemps. Or un Mac aujourd'hui n'est qu'un PC avec un beau design. Du coup il n'y a plus l'affectif, comme on avait avant Intel. Donc au bout d'un an (et même bien avant), on en déjà plus rien à braire du matos et on peut changer sans remord ou mélancolie 

Seul OS X compte


----------



## divoli (25 Juin 2008)

Qu'importe, je parle bien de l'aspect financier, dans la phrase que tu cites.

C'est le processus qui est en cause, le Mac reste un assemblage de composants, qui se déprécie de plus en plus vite au fur et à mesure que l'informatique évolue. Et le matériel informatique évolue de plus en plus vite.

L'aspect affectif, il peut être toujours là, mais il est surtout caractéristique de certaines personnes qui s'attachent aux objets, quels qu'ils soient. Cela n'a rien à voir avec Intel, à mon avis. Tu nous fais trop une fixette là-dessus.


----------



## melaure (25 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Tu nous fais trop une fixette là-dessus.



Ha si complètement, je fuis les produits Intel Inside depuis 25 ans alors, c'est pas négligeable. Aujourd'hui je dois mettre des gants anti-germes/bactéries pour utiliser mon Mac ... Manque plus que Windows installé en standard et là épidémie de peste noire 

  

Bon plus sérieusement, le BR se fait quand même vraiment attendre ...


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Juin 2008)

> Manque plus que Windows installé en standard et là épidémie de peste noire


 
Epidémie de gangraine sur les macs ... 

J'ai finalement reçu mon MBP commandé sur le refurb, malheureusement c'est un GLOSSY, brilant.

Je me tate à le renvoyer, je l'avais attendu tellement longtemps ...


----------



## divoli (25 Juin 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> J'ai finalement reçu mon MBP commandé sur le refurb, malheureusement c'est un GLOSSY, brilant.



L'écran est comment par rapport à celui d'un MB ? Plus, moins ou aussi brillant ?


----------



## claud (25 Juin 2008)

Ne m'en voulez pas mais,venant de parcourir ce fil,je n'ai pu m'empêcher de
sourire:

-en effet le 19.04 je suis rentré chez moi avec au bout du bras un colis contenant
  un MBP 17" (modèle standard), 
-il est fabuleusement beau,
-il marche fabuleusement bien.

Il ne faut surtout pas changer ce modèle!


----------



## Ptimouss (25 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Oui mais là aussi tu parles d'une vieille habitude des macusers d'adorer leurs machines et de les conserver longtemps. Or un Mac aujourd'hui n'est qu'un PC avec un beau design. Du coup il n'y a plus l'affectif, comme on avait avant Intel. Donc au bout d'un an (et même bien avant), on en déjà plus rien à braire du matos et on peut changer sans remord ou mélancolie
> 
> Seul OS X compte


Je ne parle pas d'affectif, mais bien de finance. Je comprends parfaitement qu'on puisse changer d'ordi souvent en revendant l'ancien pendant qu'il a une bonne cote, chacun fait ce qu'il veut. Personnellement, je ne suis pas dans cette logique.

Par contre, changer d'ordi tous les ans (voire avant ), je trouve ça un peu poussé. Qu'on veuille un ordi qui suivent le progrès, OK, mais là, à utilisation identique entre l'ancien et le nouveau, c'est vraiment exagéré.


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> L'écran est comment par rapport à celui d'un MB ? Plus, moins ou aussi brillant ?


 
Je dirai aussi brillant voir un peu moins que le MB. Pourtant il n'était pas précisé sur la description si c'était un glossy ou un mat. Je me suis dis par défaut, c'est donc un mat.

Mais il est possible que ce soit du a ce que c'est un écran LED , et qu'en fin de compte c'est un mat ?


----------



## manustyle (25 Juin 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Je dirai aussi brillant voir un peu moins que le MB. Pourtant il n'était pas précisé sur la description si c'était un glossy ou un mat. Je me suis dis par défaut, c'est donc un mat.
> 
> Mais il est possible que ce soit du a ce que c'est un écran LED , et qu'en fin de compte c'est un mat ?



Le modèle que j'avais reçu du refurb était un Mat mais semblait presque brillant comparé à mon powerbook G4, surtout si tu regardais l'écran de travers.


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Le modèle que j'avais reçu du refurb était un Mat mais semblait presque brillant comparé à mon powerbook G4, surtout si tu regardais l'écran de travers.



Oui donc je suppose que c'est un mat, il est un peu moins brillant que celui de mon MacBook.


----------



## Foxy14 (26 Juin 2008)

Salut tout le Monde, 

Je souhaite bientôt m'acheter un MBP, il a l'air de correspondre à mes besoins.
Cependant je me pose 2 questions:

- Jouer dessus via Bootcamp/Windows ça donne comment avec cette carte Graphique de type Geforce 8600M GT ?

- Quelle carte graphique équipera la release du prochain MBP ?

Merci à vous tous pour vos réponses


----------



## Piixel (26 Juin 2008)

La revente ca craint ! a titre d'exemple j'ai revendu mon MBP CD 1,83Ghz ac 2Go de Ram et un HDD que j'ai changé moi meme de 250Go...  Mon ordi était accidentellement tombé  déjà, il y avait aprés un joour entre la languette plastique et la caisse du bas, le superdrive qui avait déjà laché (changé par apple gratos et hors garantie) et la raison pour lequel je l'ai revendu : Aprés avoir installé Leopard j'avais un freeze continuel du clavier !!!! Impossible de trouver une solution mais les ingénieurs si sont mis apèrs une 30aine d'appel à Apple sans aucunes soluces... et ce joli MBP je l'ai revendu 650Euros... bon ca va encore au bout de 2 an et demi... :rose:



> jouer dessus via Bootcamp/Windows ça donne comment avec cette carte Graphique de type Geforce 8600M GT ?


 C'est de la bombe ! lol  Franchement ca te suffira amplement si tu sacrifies la résolution, quoi que cela dépend encore de quel jeu auquel tu joues... C'est une bonne carte graphique pour portable, l'une des meilleurs (pour portable)... Jouer via Bootcamp c'est utiliser ta machine en natif ! Comme si tu avais un PC donc aucune crainte à avoir 


> Quelle carte graphique équipera la release du prochain MBP ?


 Alors là... M Y S T E R E !!!!


----------



## yenda1 (26 Juin 2008)

Moi je viens de m'acheter mon premier mac (reçu hier), un macbook pro 15 pouces et franchement si ils font une MAJ dans les 3 mois je pète un câble.


----------



## imacg5mortel (26 Juin 2008)

Mais ta machine est bonne dans l'absolu, et même si elle a un remplaçant elle reste excellente!!!

Pourquoi vous vous torturez à craindre la sortie d'un modèle meilleur alors que c'est à 100% probable!

Profites-en au lien d'avoir des craintes :mouais:


----------



## divoli (26 Juin 2008)

yenda1 a dit:


> Moi je viens de m'acheter mon premier mac (reçu hier), un macbook pro 15 pouces et franchement si ils font une MAJ dans les 3 mois je pète un câble.



Ben vas-y, pète une câble tout de suite, au moins ce sera réglé. :sleep:


Quand je pense que le MacBook Pro est sensé être l'instrument de travail de professionnels, réfléchis et posés.

Alors que là, j'ai plutôt l'impression d'avoir affaire à des petits enfants capricieux et gâtés...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (26 Juin 2008)

Hello,

Moi aucune importance... je compte m'équiper d'un MBP 15" cet été et qu'il y est changement ou pas cela m'est égale surtout que s'il y a changement il y aura forcément hausse du prix de la nouveauté...

Et franchement moi je vois seulement par le côté "cela correspond à mes besoins" le reste... 

Avec ce modèle là on est déjà largement au-dessus de la mêlé des ordis portable question esthétique, puissance... 

Yoskiz


----------



## Piixel (26 Juin 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> surtout que s'il y a changement il y aura forcément hausse du prix de la nouveauté...



Non...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (26 Juin 2008)

Piixel a dit:


> Non...



Ah... bon...


----------



## flotow (26 Juin 2008)

Piixel a dit:
			
		

> surtout que s'il y a changement il y aura forcément hausse du prix de la nouveauté...





Yoskiz a dit:


> Ah... bon...





Piixel a dit:


> Non...



Le nouveau MacBook Pro sera for-mi-dable!!!

ok, j'ai compris 
ok, tu attends, comme moi, les processeurs en 64bits (avec le SnowLeopard qui arrive, je me dit que j'ai bien fait... d'attendre 4 mois (au bas mot))
apres, savoir si le clavier va etre comme celui du MacBook Air, la, je rejoint Divoli, et je dit :sleep:


----------



## divoli (26 Juin 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Ah... bon...



Les prix des Mac ont tendance à stagner à chaque révision, voire à baisser comme lors de la dernière révision des MBP. 

Mais globalement, les prix baissent sur le long terme.

Je me rappelle qu'il y a encore moins de dix ans, les portables de la gamme pro étaient hors de prix, ils étaient financièrement réservés aux professionnels, et difficilement accessibles aux particuliers. Il fallait souvent se rabattre sur l'iBook qui était beaucoup plus cher que ne peut l'être le MacBook actuellement.

Maintenant, les gens peuvent acheter plus facilement un portable pro (et le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de CG sur le MB a à mon avis encore amplifié le phénomène).


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (26 Juin 2008)

> Mais globalement, les prix baissent sur le long terme.



Oui effectivement, avant le prix était exorbitant pour l'utilisateur lambda. D'ailleurs je regardais les Mac en rêvant. 

Aujourd'hui le grand public peut profiter de la technologie Mac sans (trop) se ruiner.

Yoskiz


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2008)

Le MacBookPro à 1000 euros ce n"est pas pour demain en tout cas. A mon avis les prix actuel restera encore un bon moment.


----------



## manustyle (27 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Le MacBookPro à 1000 euros ce n"est pas pour demain en tout cas. A mon avis les prix actuel restera encore un bon moment.



Ils pourraient faire un effort tout de même, chez Dell on a quasi le même matos (c'est kif kif niveau Pro-ram-HD toussa) pour bien moins cher.  Alors justifier un tel tarif juste pour OSX c'est un peu fort 
Et surtout quand on voit ce qu'ils proposent en plus de l'autre coté, genre BR, souvent 2HD, et j'en passe.
Ca m'énerve de quittter completement Mac, car j'ai un prog. que j'aime bien que j'utilise depuis des lustres, mais ça me tente souvent !

Edit : Pas que chez Dell d'ailleurs


----------



## Fractal (27 Juin 2008)

Niveau Qualité de fabrication, et surtout service après vente, c'est le jour et la nuit...
Si vous avez un problème avec votre Dell, oubliez le pendant 3 mois (C'est du vécu!)

Et quid des petits plus: Magsafe, Touchpad, Clavier? Rien de tout ca sur Dell, et ca se paye...


----------



## manustyle (27 Juin 2008)

Bon, j'ai finalement reçu mon MBP cette aprém, il est Top en Glossy :love:

Le rendu des tofs, c'est du jamais vu !

Allez je le garde, tant pis pour les prochains


----------



## Macuserman (27 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Bon, j'ai finalement reçu mon MBP cette aprém, il est Top en Glossy :love:
> 
> Le rendu des tofs, c'est du jamais vu !
> 
> Allez je le garde, tant pis pour les prochains



Congratulations !! 

On peut avoir les photos ?  
En tout cas, je suis très content de ma situation actuelle: le dilemme est facile.
Soit un 15.4" à 1399 en 2.4Ghz...
Soit un 15.4" en 2.5Ghz à 1799 alors lors de la réduc'.
Soit, un futur 15.4" avec spécs. inconnues à, je l'espère, 1799.


----------



## manustyle (27 Juin 2008)

Voici quelques Tofs 

http://forums.macg.co/membres/manustyle/albums-new-macbook-pro-penryn.html


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Voici quelques Tofs
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/membres/manustyle/albums-new-macbook-pro-penryn.html



Hourra !!! Pas contre je peux pas encore te coupdebouler !!! 

Tiens j'ai même pas pensé à mettre les photos de MON déballage. Ha oui il n'y avait plus de galerie !!!


----------



## Piixel (28 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Ils pourraient faire un effort tout de même, chez Dell on a quasi le même matos (c'est kif kif niveau Pro-ram-HD toussa) pour bien moins cher.  Alors justifier un tel tarif juste pour OSX c'est un peu fort



Erm... J'pense pas que ce soit la même qualité de frabication... Tu sais avant je réagissez comme toi, et puis je m'y suis fait à 'payer plus chèr' qu'un PC, mais parallèlement, quand je voyais que mon entourage changer régulièrement de PC moi j'avais toujours mon Mac :love:! (Sans une ride !) Donc... En fait le problème c'est que les gens ne pouvaient pas comparer mouais avant avec l'architecture PowerPC et depuis qu'on est passé sous intel c'est vrai que bcp se prête au jeu de j'te compare ça et ça... Mais bon, chacun son truc, et si tu le sens pas va chez Dell (  Pour des PC ils sont trés bien ! ) mais bon, rien n'égale un Mac ! lol 



> Voici quelques Tofs http://forums.macg.co/memb...ro-penryn.html


Félicitations pour ton achat, c'est de la bombe !!!!!


----------



## divoli (28 Juin 2008)

Piixel a dit:


> Erm... J'pense pas que ce soit la même qualité de frabication...



Voilà. Mais la réaction de manustyle est assez caractéristique du raisonnement de beaucoup de gens. Ils voient le prix et la configuration du PC (très facilement puisque c'est marqué sur l'étiquette) mais ils ne se rendent pas compte de sa piètre qualité puisque, elle, n'est pas forcément immédiatement visible. C'est sur le terme qu'ils s'aperçoivent de leur erreur. Sans compter la qualité tout aussi médiocre du SAV.

Par expérience, je me suis souvent aperçu que pour avoir un portable PC de qualité, on se retrouvait dans un ordre de prix équivalent à celui d'un MBP. Il n'y a pas de miracle.

Mais bon, j'ai renoncé à expliquer tout cela, pas mal de gens voulant mettre de moins en moins d'argent dans l'achat un ordinateur portable. Ils préfèrent privilégier le prix, quitte à miser sur du court terme.


----------



## Piixel (28 Juin 2008)

C'est vrai que c'est complétement débile, les gens comptes même 2 Pc pour un Mac mais ce qui ne savent pas c'est que ces 2 Pc ont une espérance de vie trés courte... 

En plus pour revenir à ce que tu disais sur la config des PC, moi j'ai un pote il a acheté un PC ACER dont il m'a vanté la config "étiquette" , je l'avoue sur le paier c'est vraiment pas mal, 2,5Ghz, 2 HDD de 160 Go, GeForce 8600 512Mo blablabla, et bin j'ai jamais vu un mec aussi désépéré avec son PC !!! lol (Etdieu sait que j'en ai vu ac leur PC :rateau 

Et oui à l'achat il était sur de faire une affaire (je précise le prix, pour une telle config : 790 Euros, ca laisse rêveur ) et bien il s'est bien fait enfler, aprés 4 mois ac son PC il veut que je lui dégotte un Macbook, pour vous dire... lol


----------



## divoli (28 Juin 2008)

C'est pour cela que, si l'on tire trop le prix du MBP vers le bas, on risque fort de se retrouver avec une m*rde. 

Il faut se dire que la qualité a un prix.


----------



## manustyle (28 Juin 2008)

Tu n'a pas tord Divoli, ma soeur avait acheté un portable Toshiba en même temps que mon Alubook, en 2004, le sien est enterré depuis bientot 1 an, et mon Alubook fonctionne toujours quasiment comme au premier jour, même si j'ai décidé de le remplacer par un MBP 

Et que dire de la qualité de fabrication des Pismo, ma mère se sert encore de celui que j'avais acheté en 2000, certes ce n'est pas un foudre de guerre, mais pour du net/courrier ça lui suffit.


----------



## theveils.net (29 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Le nouveau MacBook Pro sera for-mi-dable!!!
> 
> ok, j'ai compris
> ok, tu attends, comme moi, les processeurs en 64bits (avec le SnowLeopard qui arrive, je me dit que j'ai bien fait... d'attendre 4 mois (au bas mot))
> apres, savoir si le clavier va etre comme celui du MacBook Air, la, je rejoint Divoli, et je dit :sleep:



64bits? ça fait depuis le merom (octobre 2006 pour le MBP) que les processeurs sont 64bits


----------



## theveils.net (29 Juin 2008)

Du nouveau design pour le MBP !! Car les autres constructeurs commencent à rattraper leur retard niveau design.
















ça reste de la copie du design Apple "Made In California", j'attends de voir en vrai mais pour le moment je suis étonné.


----------



## flotow (29 Juin 2008)

theveils.net a dit:


> 64bits? ça fait depuis le merom (octobre 2006 pour le MBP) que les processeurs sont 64bits


j'ai ecrit au passé 
j'ai la premiere rev en C2D... (donc 64b)... je l'avais commandé le jour de la sortie (moins de 12h apres... mais recu presque deux mois apres )
c'est pour ca que je dit que j'ai bien fait d'attendre


----------



## Macuserman (29 Juin 2008)

Pour le Mac presenté plus haut, eh bas Apple peut encore dormir tranquille vous savez. 

Parce que l'intérieur est bien, mais alors le mec qui a fait la coque; il avait dû prendre des substances illicites; parce que franchement, un truc moche à chier orange couplé au tout dernier des OS pourris, Vista, il me semble, eh bas ça formera unmerveilleux couple !!! 

Comment ça un MacBook Pro formidable ?? Non, extraordinaire ! 

PS: je suis de plus en plus pressé de le voir arriver celui-là...ne serait-ce que pour le design si design nouveau il y aura !


----------



## manustyle (29 Juin 2008)

theveils.net a dit:


> Du nouveau design pour le MBP !! Car les autres constructeurs commencent à rattraper leur retard niveau design.
> ça reste de la copie du design Apple "Made In California", j'attends de voir en vrai mais pour le moment je suis étonné.



Très chouette, ça fait pensez au modèle Lamborghini d'Asus :love:


----------



## flotow (29 Juin 2008)

@macuserman: moi je le trouve tres bien ce portable... 
ok, le orange, tu changes la couleur, et puis le logo bof
mais sinon, les touches :love: et la matiere
bref, je le trouve pas mal


----------



## Ptimouss (29 Juin 2008)

+1 en alu ou noir, ça doit le faire...


----------



## wowy (29 Juin 2008)

Pareil même si le orange c'est pas ma couleur préférée là je trouve que le portable est superbe !


----------



## theveils.net (29 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pour le Mac presenté plus haut, eh bas Apple peut encore dormir tranquille vous savez.
> 
> Parce que l'intérieur est bien, mais alors le mec qui a fait la coque; il avait dû prendre des substances illicites; parce que franchement, un truc moche à chier orange couplé au tout dernier des OS pourris, Vista, il me semble, eh bas ça formera unmerveilleux couple !!!
> 
> ...



Il existe en *NOIR/NOIR* ou encore BLANC/NOIR. J'ai mis ces photos la parce que ce sont les seuls sur le net ou on voit bien la "bête".
Oui parce que le orange = heurk. Oui le logo est naze, dommage, ça fait tunning de voiture.

Malgré le fait que ça soit une bien grosse copie du Macbook Pro, je trouve que le Voodoo Envy a un design tout de même assez réussi, *surtout pour un PC* ! Et c'est surtout ça que je retiendrais : *Les fabricants PC nous avez tout simplement pas habitué à cela !

*ps: svp pas de réponse du type : "le design on s'en fout, moi j'achete un mac pour Mac OS X". Parce que, personne ne peut le nier Apple séduit avant tout et à première par le design de ses machines.


----------



## jeremyzed (29 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Très chouette, ça fait pensez au modèle Lamborghini d'Asus :love:





Heuuuu je trouve ça too much... c'est vraiment moche


----------



## NightWalker (29 Juin 2008)

Je trouve que le Voodoo Envy est plutôt joli et bien fini...

En revanche ce que je remarque est, dès qu'un fabricant d'ordinateur compatible "PC" veut faire dans du design avec une configuration correcte, soit il est aussi chère, soit il est plus cher... 

Comme quoi...


----------



## Macuserman (30 Juin 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Je trouve que le Voodoo Envy est plutôt joli et bien fini...
> 
> En revanche ce que je remarque est, dès qu'un fabricant d'ordinateur compatible "PC" veut faire dans du design avec une configuration correcte, soit il est aussi chère, soit il est plus cher...
> 
> Comme quoi...



Vrai !!
C'est tout à fait vrai. Prenez le Sony FZ ou j'sais plus bien...le concurrent de l'iMac. 
Il est plus cher de 200 que l'iMac de référence: le 2.8Ghz Montevina...

Asus Lamborghini est "concurrent" de MacBook Pro, il est plus cher de 1000 au 15.4" e.d.g. 
Reste 300 plus cher que MacBook Pro 17"...il n'a alors plus aucun intérêt ! 
(je prends les 2799 prix constructeur dans les comparatifs )  

Bref: tout juste le marcheur de nuit !




La 550eme réponse est pour notre modo ! 
Comme quoi ce post a un peu d'intérêt...


----------



## divoli (30 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> (...) l'iMac de référence: le 2.8Ghz Montevina...



Si tu pouvais arrêter de raconter n'importe quoi; aucun Mac n'est équipé de cette plateforme.

Mais pour le reste, sur l'essentiel, je suis bien d'accord.


----------



## divoli (30 Juin 2008)

theveils.net a dit:


> ps: svp pas de réponse du type : "le design on s'en fout, moi j'achete un mac pour Mac OS X". Parce que, personne ne peut le nier Apple séduit avant tout et à première par le design de ses machines.



J'achète un Mac d'abord et avant tout pour la  parfaite synergie entre le hardware et le software, que l'on ne retrouve pas sur les PC.

Certes, le design a son importance, mais c'est quand même secondaire. C'est comme une jolie fille; si elle n'a rien dans le ciboulot, on s'en lasse vite...


----------



## manustyle (30 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Vrai !!
> C'est tout à fait vrai. Prenez le Sony FZ ou j'sais plus bien...le concurrent de l'iMac.
> Il est plus cher de 200&#8364; que l'iMac de référence: le 2.8Ghz Montevina...
> 
> ...



C'est le 12" Lamborghini qui est au prix que tu cite, le 15" est à 1799 &#8364; soit idem au MBP :
http://www.clubic.com/shopping-197524-0-asus-vx2s-ak027g-noir.html
et il a le Blue Ray lui !

M'bon, je préfère mon MBP


----------



## anthoprotic (30 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> C'est le 12" Lamborghini qui est au prix que tu cite, le 15" est à 1799  soit idem au MBP :
> http://www.clubic.com/shopping-197524-0-asus-vx2s-ak027g-noir.html
> et il a le Blue Ray lui !
> 
> M'bon, je préfère mon MBP




Moi je préfère le Lamborghini, nah :bebe:


----------



## Macuserman (30 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Si tu pouvais arrêter de raconter n'importe quoi; aucun Mac n'est équipé de cette plateforme.
> Mais pour le reste, sur l'essentiel, je suis bien d'accord.



Merci d'être d'accord, mais là on il y a litige c'est là: Montevina ou pas ??

Prends ton SVMMac N°207 de juillet-aout 2008 (celui en kiosque).
Page 37, paragraphe 2: je ne fais que citer à l'identique.

"[...] Apple est, en effet, le premier constructeur informatique à bénéficier de la nouvelle plateforme d'Intel, connue sous le nom de Montevina, au nez et à la barbe des Dell, HP ou autres Sony [...] "

J'essaie un minima de fonder mes sources ! 

PS: les Vaio concurrents sont les sdéries L et LA...


----------



## Hans Castorp (30 Juin 2008)

Foxy14 a dit:


> Salut tout le Monde,
> 
> Je souhaite bientôt m'acheter un MBP, il a l'air de correspondre à mes besoins.
> Cependant je me pose 2 questions:
> ...




J'ai un MBP@ 2.4ghz, 4go de ram.

Je joue à Assassin's Creed toutes options à fond en 1680x1050 et c'est fluide dans les villes, un peu moins dans les campagnes. En tout cas, c'est magnifique et très jouable.

Je cite ce jeu parce qu'il est emblématique de ce qui se fait à peu près de mieux en terme de graphisme aujourd'hui, mais je peux citer aussi STALKER qui passe plutôt bien tout options dehors ( une fois patché, of course). CALL OF DUTY 4 lui aussi est très fluide... BIOSHOCK sans problèmes non plus.

Donc voilà, pour l'instant ça tient bien, mais la geforce 8600M GT crache toutes ses dernières tripes. Sur la prochaine génération de jeux, il va falloir faire de gros compromis et c'est toujours rageant sur ce genre de machine.

Vu que ça fait plus d'un an qu'elle est équipe les MBP, j'attendrai la nouvelle génération si je devais investir.


----------



## melaure (30 Juin 2008)

Oui mais comme on aime bien les jeux Blizzard, pas besoin du top of the top


----------



## Hans Castorp (30 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Oui mais comme on aime bien les jeux Blizzard, pas besoin du top of the top



Celui qui consiste à cliquer frénétiquement sur sa souris jusqu'à la tendinite? Non, il y a peu de jeux qui valent qu'on leur consacre du temps et encore moins de l'argent, alors je zappe à priori tous les jeux blizzard.

Ceci n'est pas un troll hein...


----------



## divoli (30 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Merci d'être d'accord, mais là on il y a litige c'est là: Montevina ou pas ??
> 
> Prends ton SVMMac N°207 de juillet-aout 2008 (celui en kiosque).
> Page 37, paragraphe 2: je ne fais que citer à l'identique.
> ...



SVMMac est un magazine sérieux, mais là ils ont fait une coquille. 

Quand les derniers iMac sont sortis, il y a eu une certaine confusion concernant la plateforme de processeurs. Beaucoup ont pensé qu'ils étaient équipés de Montevina, alors qu'en fait il s'agit toujours de la plateforme Santa-Rosa (mais en évoluant vers des processeurs Penryn). 

D'ailleurs, pour mettre fin à cette confusion, Intel avait dû mettre les choses au clair.
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/129869/nouveaux-imac-pas-encore-de-montevina


----------



## divoli (30 Juin 2008)

Hans Castorp a dit:


> J'ai un MBP@ 2.4ghz, 4go de ram.
> 
> Je joue à Assassin's Creed toutes options à fond en 1680x1050 et c'est fluide dans les villes, un peu moins dans les campagnes. En tout cas, c'est magnifique et très jouable.



Ben c'est bien de le dire. Je dois avoir le même ordi que toi (enfin, le "Santa Rosa" non Penryn, en version 15", cf. mon profil), et je viens d'acheter ce jeux, en craignant que mon MBP soit un peu "limite" (d'après ce qui est écrit sur la boite).

Ce doit être tout bon, alors...


----------



## Macuserman (30 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> SVMMac est un magazine sérieux, mais là ils ont fait une coquille.
> 
> D'ailleurs, pour mettre fin à cette confusion, Intel avait dû mettre les choses au clair.
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/129869/nouveaux-imac-pas-encore-de-montevina



Voilà donc la solution...

Je ne manquerais pas de leur signaler leur erreur; merci ! 

Reste que Apple devrait quand même être les premiers à avoir cette plateforme vu les liens qu'ils entretiennent  avec Intel (Inside).


----------



## Foxy14 (1 Juillet 2008)

Hans Castorp a dit:


> J'ai un MBP@ 2.4ghz, 4go de ram.
> 
> Je joue à Assassin's Creed toutes options à fond en 1680x1050 et c'est fluide dans les villes, un peu moins dans les campagnes. En tout cas, c'est magnifique et très jouable.
> 
> ...




Merci pour ton retour, je vais donc attendre la prochaine révision . Mais ça va être dur.


----------



## manustyle (1 Juillet 2008)

Vous avez pas peur d'abimer le clavier de votre MBP en jouant dessus ?

Ca s'abime vite un clavier quand on frappe comme un malade


----------



## melaure (1 Juillet 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Vous avez pas peur d'abimer le clavier de votre MBP en jouant dessus ?
> 
> Ca s'abime vite un clavier quand on frappe comme un malade



Non pas de soucis pour moi, je joue souvent avec l'iMac et je peux utiliser son clavier sur le MBP


----------



## Hans Castorp (1 Juillet 2008)

Foxy14 a dit:


> Merci pour ton retour, je vais donc attendre la prochaine révision . Mais ça va être dur.



Courage, ça vaut vraiment le coup si tu destines ton mbp à faire un peu de jeu vidéo.


----------



## lentier (2 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour a tous,

Ca y est je vais enfin me liberer de la Gates'attitude en adoptant un Mac.
Seulement, je me demande si au moment de la sortie du dernier MBP je vais l'acheter ou profiter d'une bonne remise sur les peyrin.

Il me servira essentiellement pour mon boulot(le traitement photo via Toshop cs3). Pour ca, je pense que cette generation suffit largement.
Ce qui m'interesse aussi c'est les jeux (moderement). La question que je me pose c'est: est-ce qu'on peut s'attendre naturellement a une a melioration net  du MBP dans ce domaine?

Merci de vos réponses...


----------



## Hans Castorp (2 Juillet 2008)

lentier a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> Ce qui m'interesse aussi c'est les jeux (moderement). La question que je me pose c'est: est-ce qu'on peut s'attendre naturellement a une a melioration net  du MBP dans ce domaine?
> 
> Merci de vos réponses...



C'est pas comme si je venais juste d'en parler 4 post plus haut...  


Enfin, au risque de me répéter, oui on peut s'y attendre. Les Geforce 8600M GT sont dépassées donc on peut penser que Apple les changera sur gamme portable HDG. Au moins les proposera en option.


----------



## melaure (2 Juillet 2008)

Hé oui et bienvenu dans le club des gens qui attendent depuis le début d'années des nouveaux portables. Moi j'ai préféré investir dans le modèle actuel qui est pas si mal que ça


----------



## Foxy14 (3 Juillet 2008)

Hans Castorp a dit:


> C'est pas comme si je venais juste d'en parler 4 post plus haut...
> Enfin, au risque de me répéter, oui on peut s'y attendre. Les Geforce 8600M GT sont dépassées donc on peut penser que Apple les changera sur gamme portable HDG. Au moins les proposera en option.



Pour lui succéder, je verrais bien la série Geforce 8700M GT.
Au fait, vous l'imaginez comment la nouvelle configuration du MBP ?

Processeur: 
Ecran:
Carte graphique:
Lecteur:
Disque dur:
Mémoire:


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Moi je verrais bien : 

Processeur: 2,5 et 2,6 gHz
Ecran: 15,4", 17"
Carte graphique: ?
Lecteur: DVD, option Blu - Ray (?)
Disque dur: Jusqu'a 500 Go
Mémoire: 2 Go en série


----------



## MamaCass (3 Juillet 2008)

Y'a déjà 2 gigas de ram en série


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

J'ai jamais dit que ça changerait.  On demande la config, comme je pense que ça ne changera pas, je mets ça  !


----------



## divoli (3 Juillet 2008)

Foxy14 a dit:


> Pour lui succéder, je verrais bien la série Geforce 8700M GT.



Ben ça, j'en doute. La 8700M était guère plus performante que la 8600M. Elle a d'ailleurs rapidement été remplacée par la 8800M, plus performante, mais qui commence elle-même à accuser son âge. 

Je ne sais pas où en est nVidia concernant ses CG pour portable, peut-être à la série 9, mais il n'y a rien de plus obsolète que les CG. A peine sortie que l'on passe à la suivante...

Et puis ce sera peut-être une CG de chez ATI.



Foxy14 a dit:


> Au fait, vous l'imaginez comment la nouvelle configuration du MBP ?
> 
> Processeur:
> Ecran:
> ...



J'espère que tu as lu l'ensemble du topic, avant de poser cette question.


----------



## Macuserman (4 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> J'espère que tu as lu l'ensemble du topic, avant de poser cette question.



Ehh bien, je m'en vais 2 jours et c'est déjà le bordel ou quoi ??  

Merci Divoli, parce que, apparemment, notre hôte n'a pas dû bien tout lire, en même temps; 30 pages sont décourageantes !! 

Par contre, je ne vois pas une carte ATi (c'est la merde chez eux...:rateau dans le prochain MacBook Pro.


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2008)

Une 3DFx, ce serait le top !!!


----------



## Ptimouss (4 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Par contre, je ne vois pas une carte ATi (c'est la merde chez eux...:rateau dans le prochain MacBook Pro.


Au contraire, leurs nouvelles puces 4850 et 4870 sont plutôt réussies. Par contre, je ne sais pas s'il y a des versions mobiles... Et Nvidia a connu quelques petits soucis :

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2008-07-04/#16656

Donc Ati reste tout à fait possible.

Et vue la baisse de prix du ssd du MBA, pourquoi pas un ssd en option sur le MBP...


----------



## Macuserman (4 Juillet 2008)

Ptimouss a dit:


> Au contraire, leurs nouvelles puces 4850 et 4870 sont plutôt réussies. Par contre, je ne sais pas s'il y a des versions mobiles... Et Nvidia a connu quelques petits soucis.
> Donc Ati reste tout à fait possible.
> 
> Et vue la baisse de prix du ssd du MBA, pourquoi pas un ssd en option sur le MBP...



ATi est dans les choux en ce moment...
Alors ils en ont sorties deux bonnes...mais ils sont dans les choux.

nVidia a eu un blèm', oui, pas toi ?? Jamais ?

Non non, Apple va rester sur des valeurs sûres, avec le plus fort potentiel de performances brutes pour des appareils haut de gamme !


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2008)

Ati est dans les choux, bien sur ...

Ils ont aussi leurs points forts, je te signale, entre autre en colorimétrie. Les cartes NVidia c'est bien pour les bourrins en jeux, mais en PAO, photo et infographie/3D il vaut mieux miser sur ATI 

Es-tu un bourrin, MacUserMan ?   

Ptimouss a raison en tout cas, et s'il y a des versions mobiles, j'espère qu'Apple les intégrera aux MBP. NVidia Outside !


----------



## Macuserman (4 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ati est dans les choux, bien sur, _(tu as entièrement raison)_, mais ...
> ils ont aussi leurs points forts, je te signale, entre autre en colorimétrie. Les cartes NVidia c'est bien pour les bourrins en jeux, mais en PAO, photo et infographie/3D il vaut mieux miser sur ATI
> 
> Es-tu un bourrin, MacUserMan ?
> ...



Quoi, quelque chose à redire ?? 

Oui, ATi est complètement en vraque, pas seulement la branche CG, c'est tout AMD qui est à l'ouest en ce moment...rendez-vous compte, ils gravent en 65nm.

Maintenant, si on regarde bien, ATi c'est pas mal, mais pour les ordinateurs lambda: Dell, HP, Asus, etc...mais un Mac, c'est nVidia bon sang ! 

Un débat Ati/nVidia ou "kikilalaplusgrosse" ??


----------



## Foxy14 (4 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> J'espère que tu as lu l'ensemble du topic, avant de poser cette question.



Oui j'ai lu le topic dans son entier. Je voulais juste relancer le débat pour avoir une idée de la prochaine configuration du MBP. 

Je souhaitais me le prendre début Juin, mais les rumeurs de la sortie imminente d'une nouvelle révision m'ont fait attendre.

En fait je patiente surtout à cause d'un changement de carte graphique car je joue souvent ....


----------



## divoli (4 Juillet 2008)

La politique d'ATI, en tout cas ces deux dernières années, consistait (en ce qui concerne les CG pour portables) à reprendre les mêmes CG en changeant simplement leur nom. De la poudre aux yeux...

J'ai été extrêmement soulagé quand l'année dernière (lorsque j'ai acheté mon MBP), Apple avait abandonné ATI et sa X1600 pour la nVidia 8600M GT qui était alors une des meilleures CG du moment.

Je ne sais pas où en est ATI actuellement. D'après ce que j'en lis, cette société a l'air de redresser la barre, avec de nouvelles CG, et c'est tant mieux. On a rien à y gagner qu'une ou l'autre des deux sociétés soit en difficulté.


----------



## Macuserman (4 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> La politique ATI, en tous cas ces deux dernières années, consistait à reprendre les mêmes CG en changeant simplement leur nom. De la poudre aux yeux...
> 
> J'ai été extrêmement soulagé quand l'année dernière (lorsque j'ai acheté mon MBP), Apple avait abandonné ATI et sa X1600 pour la nVidia 8600M GT qui était alors une des meilleures CG du moment.
> 
> Je ne sais où en est ATI actuellement. D'après ce que j'en lis, cette société a l'air de redresser la barre, avec de nouvelles CG, et c'est tant mieux. On a rien a y gagner qu'une ou l'autre des deux sociétés soient en difficulté.



+1

C'est vrai, ATI se foutait de notre gueule avant, quedal ils faisaient, changeait les noms, c'est tout, c'est vrai Divoli.

Maintenant, ATI c'est bien beau, mais comme ATI=AMD (AMD possède ATI), ça craint pour eux si ils se bougent pas un minima les doigts du (vous savez d'où).

Alors tout le monde est heureux, moi aussi hein, pour eux, mais comme je suis toujours nVidia dans ces débats, je vous dis: celles qui viennent de sortir sont pas mal...attendons celles de nVidia...


----------



## Ptimouss (4 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> ATi est dans les choux en ce moment...
> Alors ils en ont sorties deux bonnes...mais ils sont dans les choux.
> 
> nVidia a eu un blèm', oui, pas toi ?? Jamais ?
> ...


La série des Ati 48XX est une réussite : performantes (elles si hissent au niveau des dernères Nvidia 260 et 280), pas chères... Alors, oui, c'est la première vraie réussite d'Ati-Amd depuis bien longtemps, et, pour peu qu'il en existe une version mobile, il serait parfaitement justifié d'en équiper les futurs MBP et iMac.

Et je n'ai pas dit qu'il fallait jeter Nvidia aux oubliettes parce qu'il avait eu un souci.


----------



## Macuserman (4 Juillet 2008)

Ptimouss a dit:


> La série des Ati 48XX est une réussite : performantes (elles si hissent au niveau des dernières Nvidia 260 et 280), pas chères... Alors, oui, c'est la première vraie réussite d'AMD depuis bien longtemps, et, pour peu qu'il en existe une version mobile, il serait parfaitement justifié d'en équiper les futurs MBP et iMac.
> 
> Et je n'ai pas dit qu'il fallait jeter Nvidia aux oubliettes parce qu'il avait eu un souci.



No stress !! 

Evidemment qu'elles sont pas mals leurs CG !
C'est là tout le problème, elles se hissent au niveau des dernières nVidia 260, ils ont toujours 6 mois de retard chez ATi...
Mais faut-il pour autant sauter sur l'occase en les incorporant au fer de lance des Mac portables (MacBook Pro) et fixes (iMac) ? Non, je ne pense sincèrement que non.

Apple a un partenariat avec nVidia, et c'est une réussite non ?
Il faut attendre les nouveaux produits nVidia, et juger.
Mais bon, c'est bien qu'ATi ait sortie de bonnes CG, parce que la réponse nVidia, on va la sentir passer...crois-moi !! 

Quand celles de nVidia seront sorties, on se fait la compa OK ??!


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2008)

C'est ça et puis tu mettras une alimentation de 400 W sur ton portable pour utiliser ta NVidia 

Désolé je préfère encore ATI, je ne me limite pas aux benchs des jeux pour choisir 

Quand à renommer des références, NVidia a aussi souvent abusé de cette ruse.


----------



## Macuserman (4 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est ça et puis tu mettras une alimentation de 400 W sur ton portable pour utiliser ta NVidia.
> 
> Quand à renommer des références, NVidia a aussi souvent abusé de cette ruse.




Ohhh le vilain bonhomme, il est pas content hein !!  
Je rigole, évidemment !

Tu es satisfait de ta 8600M GT ? Non hein ?!


----------



## divoli (4 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est ça et puis tu mettras une alimentation de 400 W sur ton portable pour utiliser ta NVidia



Ouh la mauvaise foi ! 

De toute façon, Apple choisit la CG la plus pertinente du moment, que ce soit chez ATI ou nVidia. Vous verrez bien...


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tu es satisfait de ta 8600M GT ? Non hein ?!



Exactement, du coup je joue avec la HD 2600 de l'iMac 

Par contre là il y a un autre soucis, car associer les puces les plus intéressantes en traitement des couleurs avec un dalle TN, ... 

Bref quand on a un écran pourri, TN je veux dire, on devrait avoir du NVidia (ça explique pourquoi beaucoup de PC en ont), et pour les dalles de graphistes ou d'amoureux de la couleur (IPS, MVA/PVA), des puces ATI


----------



## Macuserman (4 Juillet 2008)

N'est-ce pas nVidia qui possède la puce la plus performante à ce jour pour:
-vidéo
-photo
-bureautique
-graphisme...etc ??

Genre les Quadro FX 4500X2 ou Tesla S870
Concurrence: FireGL V8650.

Tout se tient, c'est vrai, mais la plus grosse capacité de puissance est du côté nVidia, reste à savoir si ATi a vraiment l'avantage pour "l'image". 

Voici _ATi_, for Mac, évidemment...

Et _nVidia_, for Mac, of course...

Pour en revenir au sujet, je suis assez étonné que le Blu-Ray ne vous emballe pas plus que ça...:rose:


----------



## divoli (4 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pour en revenir au sujet, je suis assez étonné que le Blu-Ray ne vous emballe pas plus que ça...:rose:



Ben toi aussi, tu devrais relire l'ensemble de ce (ton) topic, on a pas arrêté d'en parler, souvent avec des réflexions fort intéressantes qui manifestement t'ont échappé... :rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (4 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben toi aussi, tu devrais relire l'ensemble de ce (ton) topic, on a pas arrêté d'en parler, souvent avec des réflexions fort intéressantes qui, manifestement, t'ont échappées... :rateau:




Non non non, elles ne m'ont pas échappées, rassures-toi ! 

Mais quand Foxy14 a relancé le sujet, il n'en a pas parlé, et celà m'a étonné. 
Mais le débat qu'il y a eu dessus fut fort intéressant, j'en conviens tout à fait !


----------



## Macuserman (6 Juillet 2008)

Salut tout le monde !

Bien dormi ?

Aujourd'hui, si vous le voulez bien, on va parler DESIGN ! 
En effet, tout le monde crie que le design de MacBook Pro est "trrroop viieeuux", "vieilli", "plus dans le coup"....etc. 

Même si je le trouve fantastique, j'aurais quand même le devoir de connaître vos impressions la-dessus: voulez-vous oui ou non que le design change ? Oui: argumentez, dites pourquoi, et aussi comment vous pensez le prochain, maintenant, fans du design actuel, pourquoi ne pas le changer ?

Je m'y colle: perso, je ne pense pas que changer le design soit une priorité: il est magnifique, et surpasse TOUS ces concurrents.
MAIS: je serais curieux de voir ce que ça donnerait si il changeait...

Et vous ?!


----------



## Macuserman (6 Juillet 2008)

Désolé pour le double-post: bogue de connexion...


----------



## guiguilap (6 Juillet 2008)

Moi je pense que le design ne va pas changer pour le moment, étant donné que le MacPro a toujours ses trous ...


----------



## Macuserman (6 Juillet 2008)

Donc pas de "DeRev" pour le moment pour toi ?! 

Il y a quand même de la demande...mais apparemment, plus que d'offre !! 

Ne peut-on rien penser de ce côté si de l'affaire ?


----------



## melaure (7 Juillet 2008)

Il faut dire que personne d'autre fait pour l'instant des boitiers Alu comme ça. Apple reste donc différent.


----------



## bossdupad (7 Juillet 2008)

Moi j'aimerais bien un plus fin et complètement blanc laqué...


----------



## divoli (7 Juillet 2008)

Mais il est déjà très fin, et c'est vraiment très difficile (voire impossible) de faire plus fin à l'heure actuelle.

Ou alors il faut acheter un MBA, avec pour conséquence qu'il n'y a quasiment rien dedans (pas de superdrive, de connectiques, etc...) et des DD hyper chers et limités en capacités.

Quand à son aspect, il ne faut pas oublier (car beaucoup ici l'oublient) que le MacBook *Pro *est un ordinateur de la gamme *Pro*. 
Alors les aspects fantaisistes (pourquoi pas des Mickey sur la coque pendant qu'on y est), ça ne va pas être possible...


----------



## flotow (7 Juillet 2008)

tss, les mickeys, tu peux les coller sur la coque... ca tiens bien sur l'alu 
apple passerai toute la gamme en alu (c.f. iMac)?
une chose est presque sur, c'est que la gamme pro reste en alu (MBA est sorti en alu)

le blanc laqué, ca se raye  l'alu, beaucoup moins


----------



## Macuserman (7 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Il faut dire que personne d'autre fait pour l'instant des boitiers Alu comme ça. Apple reste donc différent.



Vrai, c'est vrai...

Nous avons apparemment eu un tout petit élément de réponse...cf: news du jour.
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/130908/la-photo-volee-du-prochain-mb-pro

Mais Mac4Ever s'y sont aussi intéressés...
http://www.mac4ever.com/news/37942/les_nouveaux_macbook_pro/2/

Wait & See non ??
Bien que...


----------



## divoli (7 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Vrai, c'est vrai...
> 
> Nous avons apparemment eu un tout petit élément de réponse...cf: news du jour.
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/130908/la-photo-volee-du-prochain-mb-pro
> ...



Bah là ça me parait être du n'importe quoi. On dirait le dessus et le dessous d'une coque, et on ne voit même pas la trappe du logement de la batterie (qui pourtant est énorme sur les portables Mac).

Bref, cela me semble être un fake issu des poubelles du net.


----------



## vleroy (7 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bref, cela me semble être un fake issu des poubelles du net.



Alea jacta est


----------



## Macuserman (7 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Alea jacta est



C'est sûr que le sort est jeté, mais devons-nous prendre au sérieux cette image ??
Pas sûr hein !?

Reste que les lignes arrondies me semblent tout à fait convenir...mais alors une pomme non-éclairée, non non et non, ce ne sera décidément pas possible.


----------



## melaure (7 Juillet 2008)

Oui je trouve que la gamme grand public doit rester en couleur quitte à avoir une deuxième taille d'écran comme avec les iBook.


----------



## Macuserman (7 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Oui je trouve que la gamme grand public doit rester en couleur quitte à avoir une deuxième taille d'écran comme avec les iBook.



Vrai vrai et vrai, 100% d'accord ! 

Même si l'iMac fait pour le moment exception, je pense que l'Alu (matière noble en info. dirons-nous) doit rester pour les gammes supérieures.

Mais parier sur un MacBook 15", là je dis non...il viendrait effroyablement marcher sur les pieds de MacBook Pro. :rateau:

Et Apple ne prendrait, à mon avis, pas le risque aussi conséquent de se voir "casser" toute une gamme à cause d'un modèle déjà existant et plus "basique"...(même si il y a bien plus "basique" qu'un MacBook !! ).


----------



## melaure (7 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Vrai vrai et vrai, 100% d'accord !
> 
> Même si l'iMac fait pour le moment exception, je pense que l'Alu (matière noble en info. dirons-nous) doit rester pour les gammes supérieures.
> 
> ...



Pas sur, avant il y avait des iBook 12" et 14", des PB 12", 15" et 17".

Si Apple sortait un MacBook 15", ça ne mordrait pas sur le MacBookPro parce qu'il n'aurait pas le même équipement : 
- pas de FW800, 
- pas d'ExpressCard, 
- une carte vidéo pourrie comme sur le 13,3", 
- pas de rétro-éclairage, 
- des procs un peu moins rapides (de 100 ou 200 Mhz).

Du coup la limite grand public/pro serait préservé. On garde les composants moisis pour le grand public et les composants standards/performants pour la gamme Pro. Et pour un gamer, le MBP restera incontournable.

Perso j'hésiterais pas un instant pour le MBP car je ne supporte pas le GMA ! Beuark !!!


----------



## divoli (7 Juillet 2008)

Vous n'avez toujours pas compris que l'alu, ce n'est pas forcément gris. D'ailleurs l'aluminium au naturel n'est pas gris. On lui donne une couleur (gris, noir, rouge, etc..) par un procédé physico-chimique. Vous, vous associez faussement l'aluminium et la couleur.


----------



## guiguilap (7 Juillet 2008)

Je pense qu'Apple considère le iMac comme une machine à la fois pour particuliers et professionnels.


----------



## divoli (7 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Pas sur, avant il y avait des iBook 12" et 14", des PB 12", 15" et 17".
> 
> Si Apple sortait un MacBook 15", ça ne mordrait pas sur le MacBookPro parce qu'il n'aurait pas le même équipement :
> - pas de FW800,
> ...



Un des grandes différences, c'est que sur les iBook il y avait de vrais cartes graphiques (pas des foudres  de guerre, mais on pouvait raisonnablement jouer, je m'en souviens comme si c'était hier).

Alors que maintenant, il y a de plus en plus de jeux qui excluent clairement cette cochonnerie de chipset GMA.

C'est quand même dingue que de plus en plus d'utilisateurs en soient à devoir acheter un portable de la gamme pro pour pouvoir jouer. Il y a quand même quelque chose qui n'est absolument pas normale.

Le coté positif (encore heureux), c'est que les portables de la gamme pro ont vu leur prix baisser au fil des années.


----------



## Macuserman (7 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Vous n'avez toujours pas compris que l'alu, ce n'est pas forcément gris.
> 
> D'ailleurs l'aluminium au naturel n'est pas gris. On lui donne une couleur (gris, noir, rouge, etc..) par un procédé physico-chimique.
> Vous associez faussement l'aluminium et la couleur grise.



Je mourais moins con...:rateau:

Tu as raison, je pensais que l'alu était gris, avec le papier alu et tout ça...
Mais reste que l'alu reste, pour moi, pour la gamme pro.



melaure a dit:


> Pas sur, avant il y avait des iBook 12" et 14", des PB 12", 15" et 17".
> 
> Si Apple sortait un MacBook 15", ça ne mordrait pas sur le MacBook Pro parce qu'il n'aurait pas le même équipement :
> - pas de FW800,
> ...



Ahh, encore moins con qu'avant ! 
D'accord, mais un MacBook 15" est-il envisageable tout de même ?
Mais c'est vrai qu'avec une telle différence d'équipement, et l'écart de prix, qui, automatiquement diminuera, le MacBook Pro est et reste toujours plus attrayant....

Mais sur le total des ventes de MacBook 15.4" (on est alors dans l'hypothèse), 20% seraient "dus" à cause de la taille de l'écran...d'où mon optimisme rabougri...

De toute manière, nous ne sommes que des consommateurs en puissance, alors...


----------



## melaure (7 Juillet 2008)

En effet les premiers iBook blanc avec lecteur DVD coûtaient 14000 francs soit 2000 euros environ.

Bon ben n'achetez plus que des MBP !!!


----------



## NightWalker (7 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je mourais moins con...:rateau:
> 
> Tu as raison, je pensais que l'alu était gris, avec le papier alu et tout ça...
> Mais reste que l'alu reste, pour moi, pour la gamme pro.



il suffit de voir les iPod nano...


----------



## flotow (7 Juillet 2008)

&#8230;qui tout comme les Shuffle perdent leur couleur quand ca commence a frotter


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juillet 2008)

Pourrait-on alors pencher pour de l'Alu gris, comme maintenant en fait, des lignes plus douces, plus arrondies, un clavier à la MacBook Air (je l'adore), des fermetures enfin magnétiques (des problèmes avec l'Alu avais-je entendu parfois), une pomme évidemment rétro-éclairée...

Nous pouvons alors nous attendre à un petit changement, depuis le temps que certains le demande celui-là...


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2008)

les fermetures magnetiques sur le macbook pro 17"?
1) va faloir trouver de la place 
2) tu mets 4 aimants pour eviter que l'ecran gondole?


----------



## xao85 (8 Juillet 2008)

Les fermetures du pro me vont très bien! Je ne comprends pas qu'on les critiques sans cesse!?


----------



## vleroy (8 Juillet 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Les fermetures du pro me vont très bien! Je ne comprends pas qu'on les critiques sans cesse!?



je plussoie


----------



## divoli (8 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pourrait-on alors pencher pour de l'Alu gris, comme maintenant en fait, des lignes plus douces, plus arrondies, un clavier à la MacBook Air (je l'adore), des fermetures enfin magnétiques (des problèmes avec l'Alu avais-je entendu parfois), une pomme évidemment rétro-éclairée...
> 
> Nous pouvons alors nous attendre à un petit changement, depuis le temps que certains le demande celui-là...



Concernant la couleur, elle sera forcément grise ou noire (avec peut-être des variantes), mais certainement pas verte ou rouge. On doit rester dans ce qui se fait concernant les portables à usage professionnel.
Les PowerBook G3 étaient noirs, les suivants gris (en titane puis en alu), il ne faut pas espérer de la fantaisie, ça passerait très mal.

Concernant les lignes, on en a déjà parlé, on verra bien. Mais là aussi, il ne faut pas espérer quelque chose de fantaisiste.


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juillet 2008)

Tout à fait d'accord ! 

Mais le sujet des fermetures magnétiques a l'air de se confronter a des avis diverses...

Mon avis est que les crochets, aussi petits et robustes soient-ils peuvent, à tout moment, craquer, et empêcher une fermeture correcte du Mac.

Maintenant, avec du magnétique, je suis quasiment sûre que:
1°: l'alu ne craint pas autant de craquer que le plastique.
2°: la fermeture serait mieux assurée.
3°: ce serait un élément visible en moins (on voit les crochets et les éléments de fermetures dans la coque).
4°: plairait, à la longue, à tout le monde !


----------



## xao85 (8 Juillet 2008)

Je me souviens de la sortie du macbook qui avait surpris tout le monde par ses lignes simples et exceptionnelles...  J'espère de même pour le macbook pro.


----------



## melaure (8 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord !
> 
> Mais le sujet des fermetures magnétiques a l'air de se confronter a des avis diverses...
> 
> Mon avis est que les crochets, aussi petits et robustes soient-ils peuvent, à tout moment, craquer, et empêcher une fermeture correcte du Mac.




En plus du chiffon, Apple va ajouter une rouleau d'adhésif pour refermer ton MBP


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> En plus du chiffon, Apple va ajouter une rouleau d'adhésif pour refermer ton MBP



Ahahaaha !! 

Mais non, sérieux, les crochets peuvent casser...mèèè heeuu.
Je pense que ce problème pourrait être réglé de manière plutôt efficace grâce aux prises magnétiques !


----------



## vleroy (8 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> En plus du chiffon, Apple va ajouter une rouleau d'adhésif pour refermer ton MBP



t'es encore en deça... apple t'envoie Natacha pour refermer correctement le MBP 


Natacha???? mais si!!!! Allons, là


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juillet 2008)

Monsieur s'il vous plaît, un peu de tenue ! 

Donc vous êtes contre les fermetures magnétiques...


----------



## vleroy (8 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Monsieur s'il vous plaît, un peu de tenue !
> 
> Donc vous êtes contre les fermetures magnétiques...



J'étais déjà contre les fermetures éclairs, pour différentes raisons d'ailleurs, alors magnétiques, je te dis pas


----------



## divoli (8 Juillet 2008)

Natacha, la busty lady... :love: 

Tiens, du coup la fermeture éclair de ma braguette vient de péter...


----------



## xao85 (8 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Natacha, la busty lady... :love:
> 
> Tiens, du coup la fermeture éclair de ma braguette vient de péter...



Mon macbook pro ne m'a encore jamais fait cet effet là!


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juillet 2008)

Donc pas de magnétisme (j'aime bien les fermetures actuelles, mais j'ai un peu peur de la casse...et aussi, parfois, je n'entends pas bien le "clic" de fermeture).


Avec tout ça, Blu-Ray optionnel, redesign, nouvelle plateforme, nouveaux procos...même si nous sommes clairement dans le "_Si_" peut-on espérer une stabilité du prix...?

Non, pas trop hein ?


----------



## divoli (8 Juillet 2008)

dessin de Prasath


Bon, j'arrête de flooder.


----------



## vleroy (8 Juillet 2008)

mouais, t'as même pas de kitkat


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juillet 2008)

S'il vous plaît messieurs...

De la tenue bon sang !! 

Parlons prix voulez-vous bien ?!


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2008)

prix? soit pareil, soit 100&#8364; de moins
ca y est, les prix sont dit, on peut re-flooder 

quoi, il a pas de KitKat Divoli?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juillet 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> prix? soit pareil, soit 100 de moins.



Ne penses-tu pas plutôt pareil, soit 100 de....plus ! 

Vu les améliorations...


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2008)

non, ca ne fait que baisser (au pire, ca stagne)
pour les fermetures, pas de soucis (ca ferme) mais ca a le defaut de mal tenir l'ecran (au moins sur les 17") et la, ca gondole


----------



## manustyle (8 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ahahaaha !!
> 
> Mais non, sérieux, les crochets peuvent casser...mèèè heeuu.
> Je pense que ce problème pourrait être réglé de manière plutôt efficace grâce aux prises magnétiques !



Mon Alubook G4 a 4 1/2, les fermetures ont jamais cassé


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2008)

surtout que les crochets rentrent dans le capot, alors bon


----------



## UnAm (9 Juillet 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> surtout que les crochets rentrent dans le capot, alors bon



ptain, j'viens de baisser mon écran pour voir xD t'as raison, j'avais jamais remarqué!  c'est excellent


----------



## melaure (9 Juillet 2008)

Maintenant que vous maitrisez le crochet, vous allez pouvoir me faire un pull


----------



## xao85 (9 Juillet 2008)

UnAm a dit:


> ptain, j'viens de baisser mon écran pour voir xD t'as raison, j'avais jamais remarqué!  c'est excellent



Moi c'est le première chose qui m'avait intrigué quand mon père s'était acheté son powerbook G4  Les crochets qui rentrent tout seul... :rateau:


----------



## Amalcrex (9 Juillet 2008)

Bon sinon ben, ça gondole un peu, rien de grave en fait.
Et alors ?
Moi je m'en fous


----------



## Genghis (11 Juillet 2008)

Pfui les crochets ça fait vraiment mal fini.
Enfin là je suis sur mon Powerbook, comme il n'a pas d'iSight intégrée il n'a qu'un trou, mais sur mon Macbook Pro je trouve que ça fait vraiment mal fini les trous dans le capot...
En plus quant on ouvre un MBP l'écran s'ouvre brusquement, ça fait à moitié ressort, c'est pas progressif, bref pas digne d'une finition pro.

Vous n'allez pas me dire que les ingénieurs d'Apple ne sont pas capables de nous fournir un système de fermeture magnétique assez bien conçu pour que l'écran du 17'' ne gondole pas...


----------



## vleroy (11 Juillet 2008)

sincèrement, on s'en f...
une machine, ce qu'on lui demande c'est de tourner. Ce qu'un MBP fait très bien, y compris avec crochet


----------



## melaure (11 Juillet 2008)

Genghis a dit:


> P
> Vous n'allez pas me dire que les ingénieurs d'Apple ne sont pas capables de nous fournir un système de fermeture magnétique assez bien conçu pour que l'écran du 17'' ne gondole pas...



Tu veux un MBP en Mithril ? Appelle Thorin dans la Moria il doit pouvoir te faire ça


----------



## melaure (11 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ohhh le vilain bonhomme, il est pas content hein !!
> Je rigole, évidemment !
> 
> Tu es satisfait de ta 8600M GT ? Non hein ?!



Hé bien non ... !!!!

 Nvidia : des défauts de fabrication à 200 millions de dollars (Présence PC)

Toutes les GeForce 8400M et 8600M ont un défaut de fabrication (Présence PC)

Je te le dis, tu es prêt a être un PC User bouffeur de camelote 

NVidia, ils sont mort après un truc comme ça, et surtout leur médiocrité éclate au grand jour. Enfin !

Apple, vire nous cette pourriture de nos Macs et de retour aux choses sérieuses, ATI !!! 

Par contre est-ce que ça veut dire que nos MBP vont tous retourner en SAV ?

Je serais vert (ou rouge) 

Et puis d'abord c'est la faute à MacUserMan avec son lobbying pour des puces défectueuses et moisies de l'intérieur !!!   



P.S. : "_En 28 jours, l'action de nVidia aura donc dégringolé de 24.85$ à ~13.15$._" Ben tiens ... 

P.S. 2 : liste des cartes avec du G84 ou G86 :
G84:

* Quadro FX 1700
* 8700M GT *
* 8600M GS *
* 8600M GT *
* 8600 GTS
* 8600 GT

G86:

* 8400 GS
* 8400M G *
* 8400M GS *
* 8400M GT *
* 8500 GT

http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/07/09/nvidia-g84-g86-bad

Plus je trouve d'infos, plus je regarde mon MBP d'un air suspect ...


----------



## Ptimouss (11 Juillet 2008)

pinaise !  Bon ben la question "j'achète un MBP maintenant ou j'attends la maj/rev ?" est réglée  Je l'savais qu'Ati serait dans les prochains MBP !


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2008)

bah, sérieusement, j'ai rien contre les crochets (puisqu'ils rentrent, on ne peut pas les casser)... mais bon, faudrait juste que ca tienne un peu mieux l'ecran sur les 17", c'est tout ce que je demande, parce que j'en ai deja vu qui étaient un peu plus voilé que le mien. Rien de grave, juste une precaution!
@melaure: c'est du Intel, c'est pour ca   (oui, c'est pas drôle, surtout que toi et Intel :love

Pour tous vous consoler: hier, j'ai raté deux gravure... obligé de faire un reset pram pour remettre tout ca en place... Tout ca pour dire qu'on pourrait avoir autre que chose que ces foutus Matshita dans nos machines  (certains portables on eu - brievement apparement - des unitées Sony )

@ptimouss: y'avait aussi des ATI dans les versions precedentes 
ATI: super pour les apps apple ou qui tirent partis des technos apple
NVidia: pour jouer (sous Windows? )

Finalement, le vrai cheval de troie, c'est quand meme la CG


----------



## xao85 (11 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Hé bien non ... !!!!
> 
> Nvidia : des défauts de fabrication à 200 millions de dollars (Présence PC)
> 
> ...


Je viens de créer un fil dans "réagissez"...


----------



## divoli (11 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Nvidia : des défauts de fabrication à 200 millions de dollars (Présence PC)
> 
> Toutes les GeForce 8400M et 8600M ont un défaut de fabrication (Présence PC)



Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette désinformation ?

En quoi une simple supposition se transforme en affirmation ?

En plus, on sait désormais que les CG concernés sont non pas les 8400 ni les 8600 mais les 8500 (qui n'ont jamais équipées les Mac).


----------



## melaure (11 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette désinformation ?
> 
> En quoi une simple supposition se transforme en affirmation ?
> 
> En plus, on sait désormais que les CG concernés sont non pas les 8400 ni les 8600 mais les 8500 (qui n'ont jamais équipées les Mac).



Tu as lu les articles au moins ? Mais bon tu as raison sur la prudence. Maintenant Présence PC fait quand même gaffe à ses news en général (sans être à l'abri toutefois).

En tout cas, c'est à suivre de près.


----------



## divoli (11 Juillet 2008)

Bien sûr que j'ai les articles (dont celui d'Inquirer). Ils sont incapables d'affirmer quoi que ce soit. Et si ce qui est dit est vrai, les sommes en jeu seraient à mon avis bien plus importantes.

En tout cas, pour le moment, c'est une simple rumeur, il faut rester prudent et pas se laisser aller à raconter n'importe quoi sur la base d'un tel article.


----------



## Macuserman (11 Juillet 2008)

De toute manière, ils les foutaient à la poubelle les actuelles...
Comme Nvidia est chahuté par ATI et ses HD4800, ils arrêtent leurs conneries, relancent les chaînes de montage et vont graver leurs GPU en 55nm.
(Désolé pour l'incompréhension !! ).

Maintenant si vous pensez qu'un couple AMD/ATi fera meilleure impressions et donnera de meilleurs résutats, on peut lancer les paris...

Intel est LA société i.n.c.o.n.t.o.u.r.n.a.b.l.e du milieu informatique...

Nvidia reste le meilleur partenaire, puisque sous peu, il devrait sortir LE produit parfait.
Je m'explique: la marque qui change de couleur selon son environnement et parfois son humeur serait entrain d'approcher les fabricants de CM pour leur proposer de mettre sur le marché des produits à base de chipset Intel et pourtant compatible SLi. Le produit parfait en somme, puisque gérant aussi bien la solution multi-GPU d'AMD que celle d'nVidia...

Adio ATI...


----------



## divoli (11 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> De toute manière, ils les foutaient à la poubelle les actuelles...
> nVidia fait tout passer (toute la gamme des CG) au 55nm en gravure...même si ces problèmes sont vraiment très embêtant pour nous utilisateurs (et encore, je n'en ai pas...), ils les envoyaient à la corbeille.



:mouais:

Qu'est ce que tu racontes comme ânerie, encore ? :mouais:

Tu fais un concours avec Melaure, ou quoi ?


----------



## xao85 (11 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Intel est LA société i.n.c.o.n.t.o.u.r.n.a.b.l.e du milieu informatique...



Ca n'a pas été toujours le cas, AMD a été bien meilleur qu'intel à l'époque des pentium 4...


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Adio ATI...



mouahaha...
oui ils ont des gros problemes, mais:
ca fonctionne mieux sous macos 
bien que sur mac on est pas de puce AMD, je pense qu'ATI restera (je l'espere) dans les macs

sinon, la premiere partie de post est incomprehensible...


----------



## Genghis (11 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Tu veux un MBP en Mithril ? Appelle Thorin dans la Moria il doit pouvoir te faire ça




Tsss, de toute façon le 17'' pouce il ne m'intéresse pas, disons que je vois pas pourquoi Apple ne serait pas capable de faire une fermeture magnétique aussi efficace que celle par crochet actuelle.

Moi la finition ça m'importe, quant t'achète un ordi 2000 euros tu peux espérer qu'il soit bien fini, sinon autant acheter un Thinkpad.


----------



## Macuserman (11 Juillet 2008)

On est tous d'accord que nVidia a été bousculé et vraisemblablement réveillé par les nouvelles ATI...les HD4800, par exemple.

Eh bien, puisque les offres très peu abondantes en CG d'ATI, il n'y a pas plus de choix pour Nvidia et son fouilli que de mettre de l'ordre.

Eh bien c'est dans cet optique que Nvidia a trouvé sa parade: Nvidia va faire passer TOUS ses prochains GPU au 55nm de gravure.


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2008)

Genghis a dit:


> Moi la finition ça m'importe, quant t'achète un ordi 2000 euros tu peux espérer qu'il soit bien fini, sinon autant acheter un Thinkpad.



Pas bien fini parce que qu'il y a des crochets (qui sont metalliques et non pas en plastique comme sur un PC) et qui en plus se rentrent (grace a des ressorts, et sont sortis grace a des aimants)
si tu trouve que la fermeture n'a pas ete mise au point, oui, tu peux aller t'acheter un thinkpad
la fermeture est tres propre sur un macbook pro!
je regrette juste que l'ecran (du 17 uniquement) ai tendance a 'onduler' (mais bon, ca va, je dis ca, mais j'ai pas de probleme avec mon ecran non plus)

et sinon, mal fini pour?
l'ajustement est un peu moins bon que sur les PwB, mais je n'ai pas a me plaindre!


----------



## divoli (11 Juillet 2008)

Je trouve que vous chipotez beaucoup avec ces histoires de crochets.

En tout cas, ce mécanisme est très fait et ne remet pas en cause la finition. Même s'il commence à un peu dater et devrait évoluer vers un support de fermeture magnétique...


----------



## divoli (11 Juillet 2008)

Tiens, il y a quelques jours on évoquait cet article:
http://www.mac4ever.com/news/37942/les_nouveaux_macbook_pro/2/

Me méfiant des fake en tout genre (j'en ai vu des tonnes depuis que je suis sur Mac), je répondais:


divoli a dit:


> Bah là ça me parait être du n'importe quoi. On dirait le dessus et le dessous d'une coque, et on ne voit même pas la trappe du logement de la batterie (qui pourtant est énorme sur les portables Mac).
> 
> Bref, cela me semble être un fake issu des poubelles du net.



MacBidouille relance le sujet. Et là c'est intéressant, parce que la trappe sur ces hypothétiques MBP aurait totalement changée. Elle permettrait non seulement (comme d'habitude) l'accès à la batterie, mais également de changer le DD plus facilement (sans avoir à tout démonter l'ordinateur).

Ce serait fabuleux si Apple venait à appliquer aux MBP futurs la même politique que pour ses MB (à savoir pouvoir remplacer sur un MB le DD très facilement et sans casser la garantie, ce qui n'est actuellement pas possible sur un MBP).

A suivre, donc, tout cela restant du domaine de la rumeur (faut-il le rappeler)...


----------



## Macuserman (11 Juillet 2008)

Là ça devient très intéressant...

Comme quoi, j'aurais peut-être bien fait d'attendre, ne serait-ce pour faire plaisir à Melaure et Divoli !! 
Reste que la pomme éclairée à la moremoilenoeud, on l'orthographie comme on veut non ??, ne reste à mon avis pas plausible, où serait l'intérêt de ne pas l'éclairée ? La batterie ? Bof...

mais si il est vrai que les emplacements HDD et RAM sont plus accessibles, ce serait vraiment sympa !


----------



## melaure (11 Juillet 2008)

Ce serait fort pratique de changer le DD sans faire tomber la garantie ...

Ben oui du coup, mon MBP pourrait devenir la machine que je garderais le moins longtemps de tout mes nombreux Macs. Surtout si le prochain MBP a une puce ATI, la c'est sur je revends le Penryn direct.


----------



## divoli (11 Juillet 2008)

Rien ne dit qu'elle ne sera pas éclairée. En l'occurence, ce que l'on voit est une coque non assemblée...

Pour peu que l'on accorde du crédit aux images que l'on nous montre, bien sûr...


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ce serait fort pratique de changer le DD sans faire tomber la garantie ...
> Surtout si le prochain MBP a une puce ATI, la c'est sur je revends le Penryn direct.



une puce quoi :mouais:


c'est vrai que cette histoire de trappe (si ca se verifie), c'est une drolement bonne idée!
apres, les crochets, comme le dit divoli, ca date, mais ca fonctionne 
pour la pomme eclairée, je vois pas pourquoi apple l'enleverai (c'est vraiment le dernier truc auquel je penserai si je devais acheter une nouvelle machine), bien que ce soit fun (et publicitaire )
la pomme, c'est pas le systeme de retroeclairage de l'ecran qui le genere, c'est pas un truc en plus, ca existe deja, et ca sert surtout a autre chose...


----------



## divoli (11 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> mais si il est vrai que les emplacements HDD et RAM sont plus accessibles, ce serait vraiment sympa !



Les slots pour changer la ram sont quand même facilement accessibles (il faut juste retirer quatre vis avec le tournevis adapté, que l'on peut acheter pour une somme dérisoire au magasin de bricolage du coin)...


----------



## melaure (11 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Les slots pour changer la ram sont quand même facilement accessibles (il faut juste retirer quatre vis avec le tournevis adapté, que l'on peut acheter pour une somme dérisoire au magasin de bricolage du coin)...



Je suis bien d'accord, mais pour le DD ce n'est pas pareil. J'aimerais bien mettre un 320 Go 7200 tr/m mais je perdrais la garantie ... pas cool ...


----------



## divoli (11 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je suis bien d'accord, mais pour le DD ce n'est pas pareil. J'aimerais bien mettre un 320 Go 7200 tr/m mais je perdrais la garantie ... pas cool ...



Oui, je répondais à Macuserman par rapport à la ram. 

Pour le DD, et comme je le disais plus haut (mon post 661, relis-le), ce serait effectivement très intéressant d'appliquer aux MBP la même politique que pour les MB.


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2008)

oui, et puis bloquer cette option aux MacBook, car ils ne paient pas assez cher


----------



## divoli (11 Juillet 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> oui, et puis bloquer cette option aux MacBook, car ils ne paient pas assez cher



Quel saligaud, celui-là !


----------



## melaure (11 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Quel saligaud, celui-là !



Je trouve que certains privilèges devraient être réservés aux machines pro ... D'ailleurs la batterie du MacBook devrait être soudée comme celle de l'iPhone v1


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je trouve que certains privilèges devraient être réservés aux machines pro ... D'ailleurs la batterie du MacBook devrait être soudée comme celle de l'iPhone v1


les grands esprits se rencontrent


----------



## Macuserman (11 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je trouve que certains privilèges devraient être réservés aux machines pro ... D'ailleurs la batterie du MacBook devrait être soudée comme celle de l'iPhone v1



Tout à fait d'accord...mais n'est-ce pas déjà le càs ??

Clavier rétroéclairé, écrans minimum 15", prix élevé, FireWire etc...

Certes on peut trouver d'autres choses; mais il y en aurait aussi à rajouter.


----------



## melaure (12 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord...mais n'est-ce pas déjà le càs ??
> 
> Clavier rétroéclairé, écrans minimum 15", prix élevé, FireWire etc...
> 
> Certes on peut trouver d'autres choses; mais il y en aurait aussi à rajouter.



C'est le FW800 en plus. Ceci dit si Steve n'était pas ligoté par les pontes d'Intel, j'apprécierais gradnement l'arrivé du FW3200 sur nos Macs


----------



## divoli (12 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est le FW800 en plus. Ceci dit si Steve n'était pas ligoté par les pontes d'Intel, j'apprécierais gradnement l'arrivé du FW3200 sur nos Macs



Comme d'habitude, tu exagères. Ce n'est pas parce que Intel appuye l'USB que le firewire de 3ème génération ne va pas apparaitre sur les Mac. D'autant qu'Apple soutient fermement le firewire.

Ou alors ce sera la fin du firewire...


----------



## melaure (12 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Comme d'habitude, tu exagères. Ce n'est pas parce que Intel appuye l'USB que le firewire de 3ème génération ne va pas apparaitre sur les Mac. D'autant qu'Apple soutient fermement le firewire.
> 
> Ou alors ce sera la fin du firewire...



Voila, et donc le Mac sera prêt pour être livré directement avec Windows, OS X étant le dernier truc qui diffère des PC. Comme la politique est de faire une machine de plus en plus proche du PC, il faut Windows !!!


----------



## divoli (12 Juillet 2008)

Bon sang, Melaure, il faut arrêter de raconter des âneries à longueur de forum, sous prétexte que tu n'aimes pas Intel.

Le Mac a toujours été proche des PC, au niveau du matériel. Qu'est-ce qui a changé depuis le passage aux MacIntel ? Les processeurs Intel et cette fichue carte GMA, c'est tout.

Pour le reste des composants, Apple a toujours fait appel aux mêmes sociétés, qui fournissent aussi les fabricants de PC.

Concernant les connectiques, la technologie qui vient jouer les troublions, c'est l'e-Sata, pas le firewire ni l'USB, qui sont présents sur tous les Mac depuis 7 ou 8 ans.

Avec prochainement l'arrivée du FW3200, de l'USB3, et la présence de plus en plus marquée de l'e-Sata, on pourrait effectivement se poser la question.

Concernant le FW3200, Apple continuera à l'intégrer, et je crois que tu donnes beaucoup trop d'importance à Intel. Le jour où Intel deviendra trop gênant pour Apple, et bien elle se tournera vers AMD (même si actuellement cette société n'est au top de sa forme, rien n'est jamais définitif), ou trouvera une autre solution. On a d'ailleurs bien vu comment cela c'est terminé avec IBM et Freescale concernant les PPC, que tu affectionnes tant. Ouste, dehors, et bon débarras.

Et puis rien ne dit que l'on ne retrouvera pas les trois normes dans les futurs MBP, ce qui me parait à priori vraisemblable.


----------



## melaure (12 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Et puis rien ne dit que l'on ne retrouvera pas les trois normes dans les futurs MBP, ce qui me parait à priori vraisemblable.



C'est impossible. Il y aura forcément une victime. Et comme le marché favorise toujours le moins cher ...


----------



## Genghis (13 Juillet 2008)

Bon pour en revenir au matos, moi j'aimerais bien que des DD 7200 trs soient fournis en standard, et surtout j'aimerais bien que le Macbook Pro bas de gamme soit monté avec un processeur P9500 et pas avec un P8600 et ses 3 Mo de cache  . Tss ça donnerais encore du grain à moudre à nos amis PCiste qui diraient que nos machine à 1800 euros sont sous-dotées. Surtout entre 3 Mo de cache et 6 Mo ont aurait une bonne différence de perf.

Mais bon j'y crois pas trop en fait ^^ .


----------



## melaure (13 Juillet 2008)

Genghis a dit:


> Bon pour en revenir au matos, moi j'aimerais bien que des DD 7200 trs soient fournis en standard, et surtout j'aimerais bien que le Macbook Pro bas de gamme soit monté avec un processeur P9500 et pas avec un P8600 et ses 3 Mo de cache  . Tss ça donnerais encore du grain à moudre à nos amis PCiste qui diraient que nos machine à 1800 euros sont sous-dotées. Surtout entre 3 Mo de cache et 6 Mo ont aurait une bonne différence de perf.
> 
> Mais bon j'y crois pas trop en fait ^^ .



La différence est perf est quasi négligeable, tu te trompes


----------



## Macuserman (14 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> La différence est perf est quasi négligeable, tu te trompes



Est-il vrai qu'une mémoire cache de 3Mo et une mémoire cache de 6Mo (doublée en fait) il n'y a pas trop de différence de performances ?? 

Pour les jeux la mémoire cache est importante il me semble.


----------



## melaure (15 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Est-il vrai qu'une mémoire cache de 3Mo et une mémoire cache de 6Mo (doublée en fait) il n'y a pas trop de différence de performances ??
> 
> Pour les jeux la mémoire cache est importante il me semble.



C'est surtout la CG qui fait la différence. Bien pour ça que les MB sont à la ramasse.


----------



## flotow (15 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est surtout la CG qui fait la différence. Bien pour ça que les MB sont à la ramasse.


les macbooks sont quoi? :mouais:
ah! les macbook sont des machines de gamers, suffisait de le dire


----------



## Macuserman (15 Juillet 2008)

Bahh ceci étant, c'est vrai qu'avec un chipset graphique intégré, tel que le GMA des MacBook, intégré aux procos, on obtient pas de bons résultats graphiques.

Maintenant, elle doit aller à la plupart des tâches que peut remplir MacBook...

Au fait, merci des tips Melaure !
Donc en considérant ça de plus près, le MacBook Pro à 2199&#8364; est bien mieux que celui à 1799&#8364; ??! 
Non ? Parce que non seulement la mémoire cache processeur est doublée, mais c'est une 8600M GT à 512Mb...même si elle a vu, peut-être, sa vie raccourcir, et qu'elle ne peut gérer correctement 512Mb... !


----------



## melaure (15 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Bahh ceci étant, c'est vrai qu'avec un chipset graphique intégré, tel que le GMA des MacBook, intégré aux procos, on obtient pas de bons résultats graphiques.
> 
> Maintenant, elle doit aller à la plupart des tâches que peut remplir MacBook...
> 
> ...



Tout mégahertz de plus est toujours bon à prendre, après tout dépend combien il te coûte en plus. Perso j'ai longtemps réfléchi et j'en ai conclus que le peu de perfs en plus entre les deux modèle de 15" ne valent pas du tout 400 euros. Donc j'ai pris le 2,4 Ghz.

Sinon les 512 Mo de RAM Vidéo ne vont pas rendre tes jeux vidéos plus rapides si ceux-ci ne l'exploitent pas complètement (cache de textures, etc ...).

Je ne peux que te conseiller de regarder ces quelques benchs : GPU "Shoot 'em Up"

En bas tu as les jeux. 

Ils comparent entre autres le 2.4Ghz 2008 (1799 euros) et le 2.6 (2419 euros) 2008. Bref payer 720 euros de plus pour passer de 78 à 81 image/s à Quake 4, de 101 à 106 image/s sur Halo UB, et de 120 à 120 image/s à UT2004, faudrait pas me prendre pour un très gros pigeon ! 

Ce sera donc la même constatation pour le 2.5 Ghz.


----------



## Macuserman (15 Juillet 2008)

Mes amis, la relève est dans les startings blocks, ou presque !!

Et puis, Melaure, je serais heureux de voir les performances bien accrues, puisque j'aurais gagné mon pari D),  mais en même temps, déçu, parce que tu pourrais toi aussi l'être rose...

Ici pour plus d'infos...


----------



## melaure (15 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Mes amis, la relève est dans les startings blocks, ou presque !!
> 
> Et puis, Melaure, je serais heureux de voir les performances bien accrues, puisque j'aurais gagné mon pari D),  mais en même temps, déçu, parce que tu pourrais toi aussi l'être rose...
> 
> Ici pour plus d'infos...



On se calme, ça reste des Penryn les processeurs. Alors ne croyez pas trop aux miracles  C'est bien d'espérer mais il faut rester flegmatique.


----------



## Macuserman (15 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> On se calme, ça reste des Penryn les processeurs. Alors ne croyez pas trop aux miracles . C'est bien d'espérer mais il faut rester flegmatique.



Certes, certes...
Mais quand même...


----------



## melaure (15 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Certes, certes...
> Mais quand même...



Ben non, tu n'auras un bond substantiel que si la carte et le proc changent en même temps.

Bref la avec Montevina, tu vas gagner, aller quoi, soyons généreux, 10% à fréquence égale. Ensuite avec le prochain core2duo, disons 10/20% max. Bref si c'est fait par étape, ce sera donc comme toutes les générations Intel d'avant, un tout petit pas à chaque fois ... 

Il faut donc espérer qu'Apple ne sortira rien avant janvier, si tu veux un vrai bond entre deux gammes.


----------



## manustyle (17 Juillet 2008)

Sony présente sa nouvelle gamme à base de Centrino 2, les écrans adoptent la taille 16:9 ! Pourquoi pas après tout !

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-151874-sony-vaio-centrino.html

Ca me fait penser, et si les prochains MBP adoptaient aussi cette taille d'écran, qui semble-t-il va devenir la nouvelle norme ?


----------



## melaure (17 Juillet 2008)

Ils sont pas mal ces Sony. Et pas si chers que ça en plus. Manque que OS X.


----------



## flotow (17 Juillet 2008)

y'a aussi le Toshiba&#8230;
Qosmio
qui embarque un Intel C2D... plus un Thosiba Quad truc... qui n'est rien d'autre qu'un&#8230; cell!!
Ok, reste a voir comment Windows va le gerer, (et la batterie??) mais je trouve que si apple faisait copain copain (de nouveau) avec IBM&#8230;

@Melaure: les Sony n'ont jamais été affreux


----------



## jeremyzed (17 Juillet 2008)

16/9eme  , pourquoi pas ! 

Mais bon apple a intêret a renouveler sa gamme, car la concurence est rude, et perso le sony me tente bien...  1,5kg ! mon reve !


----------



## flotow (17 Juillet 2008)

Air


----------



## anthoprotic (18 Juillet 2008)

Cher


----------



## ch_997 (18 Juillet 2008)

je flash sur les sony... je suis ce post depuis un moment et je viens de voir les Sony..... Si Apple ne nous propose pas qqch d'allechant...............J'ai peur d'aller manger des sushis pour quelques annees^^


----------



## flotow (18 Juillet 2008)

Sony n'est pas donné non plus 
Ils sont dans la meme categorie qu'apple niveau qualité/finition  (meme gamme de prix aussi )


----------



## ch_997 (18 Juillet 2008)

ouep mais l'OS dedans me gene un peu^^


----------



## anthoprotic (18 Juillet 2008)

Dans le Mac? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2008)

ch_997 a dit:


> ouep mais l'OS dedans me gene un peu^^



Oui mais à l'exterieur il ne t'es d'aucune utilité.

Eternel débat Sony/apple. La qualité est équivalente, mais c'est du windows. Il faut s'y faire, c'est un choix de mode de vie plutôt qu'un comparatif brut qui ne donne l'avantage à aucun.


----------



## divoli (18 Juillet 2008)

Ouep. J'ai failli acheter un de ces petits Sony Vaio, l'année dernière. C'est vrai que le rapport qualité/prix y est excellent. Seul le fait que l'on ne peut pas utiliser OS X m'a finalement retenu.


----------



## ch_997 (18 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ouep. J'ai failli acheter un de ces petits Sony Vaio, l'année dernière. C'est vrai que le rapport qualité/prix y est excellent. Seul le fait que l'on ne peut pas utiliser OS X m'a finalement retenu.




pour regler tout ca en fait, faudrait avoir le Vaio et le MBP... Histoire close lol 



(je sors)


----------



## ch_997 (19 Juillet 2008)

en gros, il serait ptet temps que Stevou nous sorte un MBP qui vaut un vrai Apple actuel car il se fait rattraper par tout le monde mis a part son OS... Ses procs sont biens "sans plus", et les ptits plus comme les claviers, etc et les options sont un peu vieux..... ils faudraient qu'il nous concocte quelque chose vraiment! Stevou ecoute noussssssssssss!


----------



## Macuserman (19 Juillet 2008)

ch_997 a dit:


> en gros, il serait ptet temps que Stevou nous sorte un MBP qui vaut un vrai Apple actuel car il se fait rattraper par tout le monde mis a part son OS... Ses procs sont biens "sans plus", et les ptits plus comme les claviers, etc et les options sont un peu vieux..... ils faudraient qu'il nous concocte quelque chose vraiment!



1°: le T9300 est l'un des meilleurs processeurs Penryn...de SA génération.

2°: se faire rattraper...on peut vraiment en discuter, même si le Blu-Ray, les HDD plus importants, et dernièrement Montevina, ya du vrai.

3°: un Apple "actuel"...explicite un peu là. 

4°: ahh ouai, des "petits plus", ohh bah le clavier rétroéclairé, le Firewire 800, une WebCam 2M pixel.

5°: vas-y, proposes-en des trucs à "concocter" !!


----------



## -=(ben)=- (20 Juillet 2008)

Tiens une question pêut être bête, mais si j'ai bien compris sur ces MacBook Pro il y a 2x1Go de Ram par default avec deux emplacements.
Donc si on veut le commander avec 2Go de ram et en mettre 4go par la suite faut carrément en racheter 2X2GO de ram et se gardé ou revendre les 2 barrettes de 1Go

Pourquoi ils ne sont pas capable de mettre une barrette de 2Go pour laisser l'autre emplacement vide


----------



## Macuserman (20 Juillet 2008)

-=(ben)=- a dit:


> Tiens une question peut être bête, mais si j'ai bien compris sur ces MacBook Pro il y a 2*1Go de RAM par défaut avec deux emplacements.



Oui, c'est du 2*1Go.




> Donc si on veut le commander avec 2Go de RAM et en mettre 4go par la suite faut carrément en racheter 2*2Go de RAM et se garder ou revendre les 2 barrettes de 1Go



Oui, mais est-ce dramatique ?? 



> Pourquoi ils ne sont pas capable de mettre une barrette de 2Go pour laisser l'autre emplacement vide.



Ne serait-ce que pour le Dual Chanel...


----------



## -=(ben)=- (20 Juillet 2008)

Bon, et bien je vais attendre les nouveaux MacBook Pro voir si ils sont toujours aussi radin pour la Ram la télécomande et le prix... 
Sinon j'appel pour le commandé en demandant une barrette de 2go au lieux de 2x1Go ( mais bon avec Apple je me fait pas d'illusion) 

Merci pour ta réponse clair et rapide Macuserman


----------



## melaure (20 Juillet 2008)

-=(ben)=- a dit:


> Bon, et bien je vais attendre les nouveaux MacBook Pro voir si ils sont toujours aussi radin pour la Ram la télécomande et le prix...
> Sinon j'appel pour le commandé en demandant une barrette de 2go au lieux de 2x1Go ( mais bon avec Apple je me fait pas d'illusion)
> 
> Merci pour ta réponse clair et rapide Macuserman



Hormis la télécommande, ça va quand même. 2 Go c'est la norme pour ce genre de portable. Et puis tu as du oublié que cette gamme est moins chère que celle d'avant. Apple en général rend payant des accessoires pour arriver à baisser le prix ...


----------



## -=(ben)=- (20 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Hormis la télécommande, ça va quand même. 2 Go c'est la norme pour ce genre de portable. Et puis tu as du oublié que cette gamme est moins chère que celle d'avant. Apple en général rend payant des accessoires pour arriver à baisser le prix ...



Ouai mais deja qu'il est chere, je pense qu'ils peuvent faire en sorte de ne pas trop faire les radin 

-RAM( remplacer 2x1Go par 1x2go pour avoir un emplacement de libre)
-Apple Care moins chère (la plus chère de toute, qui represente 1/4 du prix de la machine :hein

Certes cela n'est pas vraiment comparable, mais des marques de PC avec la même config et une garantie 3ans sont moins chère, beaucoup moins chère....  (DELL qui a notamment une garantie presque deux fois moins chère pour une qualité identique) bon il y a windaube malheureusement.
Je trouve que Apple fait beaucoup d'effort sur le Mac Pro ou l'iMac niveaux config, prix... Le DELL XPS one est équivalent ou plus chère pour une une config moins puissante, une ergonomie moins agréable et biensur Windows à se coltiné.

Mais côté portable chez Apple c'est limite, les prix ne sont pas assez attractif et le MacBook Pro pourrait être moins chère pour la config et marché sur les même trace que le MacPro...niveau perf (même si c'est deja une très bonne bête  )


----------



## wowy (20 Juillet 2008)

A 1500 euro(prix équivalent dell ou vaio) la macbook pro de base, il se vendrait comme des petits pains.
Mais là 1800+20(apple remote)+80(iwork)+440(AC) = 2340 roro 
Même sans AC on se retrouve avec 1900 euro dans le fion.
Je sais que c'est un bon produit mais la gamme portable mac est vraiment cher(alors le MPA n'en parlont pas là c'est carrement du vol).


----------



## -=(ben)=- (20 Juillet 2008)

Ouai je suis bien d'accord avec toi, 1500 de base sa serait un prix juste, et convenable pour le MBP de base!
Pour 1400 il y a un DELL 15,4" 2,5Gz,  4go de ram, 3ans de garantie (biensur sans webcam, clavier retro éclairé! Mais il faut presque 900 pour avoir la même config sur Macbook Pro, alors qu'au niveau fixe (sauf mini Mac) ou MacBook cela commence a être de plus en plus compétitif sur les prix...


----------



## melaure (20 Juillet 2008)

Ok mais c'est la garantie qui est chère, pas forcément le MBP qui a aussi quelques atouts par rapport à ton DELL (j'ai 3 DD FW800, pour moi c'est une grosse différence).

Et mon MBP je l'ai payé avec les 5% fnac.

En plus iWork n'est pas offert gratuitement sur DELL, tu ne peux pas ajouter ça.

Un dernier truc, j'ai déjà ré-installé des DELL avec le CD/DVD fourni. Bon courage pour la prise de tête ...


----------



## anthoprotic (21 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Un dernier truc, j'ai déjà ré-installé des DELL avec le CD/DVD fourni. Bon courage pour la prise de tête ...




Pareil avec les HP 

Surtout que maintenant, la plupart (tous?) les ordinateurs ne sont pas fournis avec les DVD de récupération de Windows, alors soit les créer au début, mais si tu manque l'étape, il faut les commander de la compagnie! :mouais:

Alors qu'avec Apple... non seulement ils sont fournis, mais en plus même l'interface d'installation d'OSX est super


----------



## flotow (21 Juillet 2008)

ah, vous voulez parler des 20Go de place qui servent a rien sur le disque de demarrage?


----------



## anthoprotic (21 Juillet 2008)

euhhhh... de quoi tu parle? :rose:


----------



## flotow (21 Juillet 2008)

des partitions de restore


----------



## anthoprotic (21 Juillet 2008)

Ah ok


----------



## wowy (21 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ok mais c'est la garantie qui est chère, pas forcément le MBP qui a aussi quelques atouts par rapport à ton DELL (j'ai 3 DD FW800, pour moi c'est une grosse différence).
> 
> Et mon MBP je l'ai payé avec les 5% fnac.
> 
> ...



La garantie c'est du plus, mais ça te fait tout de même un machine à 1800 euro.
Je veux biendire que mac OS et le design c'est super mais autant super que ça sera ça méritera jamais d'avoir des ordinateurs avec parfois 400-500 d'euro en plus.
Surtout qu el'histoire du clavier LED et du rétroéclairage, j'ai l'impression que ceux assez aisé pour ceux payer un MBP n'ont que ça dans leur crane. Sérieusement le LED n'est qu'un gadget ainsi que le clavier éclaié(tu t'amuse pas à aller sur ton ma à 2h du matin).


----------



## divoli (21 Juillet 2008)

Ca y est, les excités de l'étiquette, les paranos de la config sur le papier sont de sortie. 

Ben si tu veux t'acheter un Dell, n'hésites pas, tu verras à l'usage où passe la différence de prix.  

Quand à dire que le LED est un gadget, il faut vraiment ne pas avoir de MBP au quotidien pour dire une ânerie pareille. Non seulement le LED permet une économie d'énergie conséquente, mais il améliore grandement la qualité de l'écran. L'écran du MBP est magnifique (je précise que je l'ai sous les yeux).

Parmi tout ce ramassis de sottises, seul le prix exorbitant de l'Applecare est difficilement défendable. D'accord, il faut bien participer à ce que les techniciens des centres agréés soit correctement payés, mais là c'est exagéré. On se demande où passe tout cet argent.


@ Melaure;
C'est une licence d'iLife qui est fourni à l'achat d'un MBP, pas d'iWork qui est en version d'essai (à moins que cela n'ai changé récemment).


----------



## Karb0ne (21 Juillet 2008)

wowy a dit:


> La garantie c'est du plus, mais ça te fait tout de même un machine à 1800 euro.
> Je veux biendire que mac OS et le design c'est super mais autant super que ça sera ça méritera jamais d'avoir des ordinateurs avec parfois 400-500 d'euro en plus.
> Surtout qu el'histoire du clavier LED et du rétroéclairage, j'ai l'impression que ceux assez aisé pour ceux payer un MBP n'ont que ça dans leur crane. Sérieusement le LED n'est qu'un gadget ainsi que le clavier éclaié(tu t'amuse pas à aller sur ton ma à 2h du matin).



Arf on se croirait sur un forum de jv.com entre la bataille pro PS3 et pro X360...

J'ai eu vraiment du mal à comprendre ce que tu disait dans ton texte, il manque pas mal de lettres!

Je rajouterai en contre argument: une finition impeccable et inexistante dans le monde du PC.


----------



## melaure (21 Juillet 2008)

wowy a dit:


> La garantie c'est du plus, mais ça te fait tout de même un machine à 1800 euro.
> Je veux bien dire que mac OS et le design c'est super mais autant super que ça sera ça méritera jamais d'avoir des ordinateurs avec parfois 400-500 d'euro en plus.



Je suis bien d'accord, mais j'en suis à mon 3eme PB/MBP et je n'ai pas encore pris d'AppleCare. Ouh, je suis un mauvais client, je sais ! 



wowy a dit:


> Surtout que l'histoire du clavier LED et du rétroéclairage, j'ai l'impression que ceux assez aisé pour ceux payer un MBP n'ont que ça dans leur crane. Sérieusement le LED n'est qu'un gadget ainsi que le clavier éclaié(tu t'amuse pas à aller sur ton ma à 2h du matin).



Détrompe toi, c'est très utile, mais faut pas être un couche tôt, c'est sur 

Sinon passe poster avec nous vers 2 heures du mat 

Ca me sert aussi dans le train.


----------



## NightWalker (21 Juillet 2008)

wowy a dit:


> La garantie c'est du plus, mais ça te fait tout de même un machine à 1800 euro.
> Je veux biendire que mac OS et le design c'est super mais autant super que ça sera ça méritera jamais d'avoir des ordinateurs avec parfois 400-500 d'euro en plus.
> Surtout qu el'histoire du clavier LED et du rétroéclairage, j'ai l'impression que ceux assez aisé pour ceux payer un MBP n'ont que ça dans leur crane. Sérieusement le LED n'est qu'un gadget ainsi que le clavier éclaié(tu t'amuse pas à aller sur ton ma à 2h du matin).



Je rejoins Divoli sur ce coup...

Autant l'éclairage du clavier peut parraitre gadget, autant le LED de l'écran est loins d'être un gadget.

Sans compter en plus les technos comme "Sudden Motion Sensor", MagSafe...


----------



## anthoprotic (22 Juillet 2008)

wowy a dit:


> La garantie c'est du plus, mais ça te fait tout de même un machine à 1800 euro.
> Je veux biendire que mac OS et le design c'est super mais autant super que ça sera ça méritera jamais d'avoir des ordinateurs avec parfois 400-500 d'euro en plus.
> Surtout qu el'histoire du clavier LED et du rétroéclairage, j'ai l'impression que ceux assez aisé pour ceux payer un MBP n'ont que ça dans leur crane. Sérieusement le LED n'est qu'un gadget ainsi que le clavier éclaié(tu t'amuse pas à aller sur ton ma à 2h du matin).




Juste pour te donner une idée, une fois j'ai fait une simulation de commande d'un Mac Pro versus un Dell (honte à moi ): juste un exemple comme ça, juste pour avoir le "privilège" d'avoir une carte graphique un peu plus puissante, il fallait de suite que je paie un extra (dans les plus de 100$) pour avoir un power supply qui pouvait tolérer cette demande d'énergie :mouais:

C'est la que tu te dis pourquoi Apple est un peu plus cher: ils ne sont pas mesquins dans les détails, et encore moins dans la finition, si tu ouvre les yeux une seconde, tu vois que ta comparaison ne tient pas debout


----------



## anthoprotic (22 Juillet 2008)

Firewire, TrackPad multi-touch, etc...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (22 Juillet 2008)

J'aimerais bien un port Firewire 800 sur les 15"... Et sans doute moyen de mettre un troisieme port usb !


----------



## melaure (22 Juillet 2008)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> J'aimerais bien un port Firewire 800 sur les 15"... Et sans doute moyen de mettre un troisieme port usb !



Mais tu sors d'où toi ???

Mon PowerBook G4 15" avait déjà un FireWire 800. Ils sont apparus sur les portables 15" en septembre 2003 !!!

  

Prends une Express Card si tu veux plus de ports


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (22 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Mais tu sors d'où toi ???
> 
> Mon PowerBook G4 15" avait déjà un FireWire 800. Ils sont apparus sur les portables 15" en septembre 2003 !!!
> 
> ...



Heu je sors du fait que :
MacbookPro 15"... Aout 2006... Pas de Firewire 800...


Edit : Je m'étais pas attardé mais il y en a sur les nouveaux... Toutes mes excuses je ne savais pas ! Tout comme le fait que tu savais pas pour les premiers MBP


----------



## melaure (23 Juillet 2008)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> Heu je sors du fait que :
> MacbookPro 15"... Aout 2006... Pas de Firewire 800...
> 
> 
> Edit : Je m'étais pas attardé mais il y en a sur les nouveaux... Toutes mes excuses je ne savais pas ! Tout comme le fait que tu savais pas pour les premiers MBP



Non non, j'ai parfaitement raison, le FW800 est présent sur les portables 15" Pro d'Apple depuis septembre 2003.   (et j'avais bien écris portable, pas MBP, faut bien lire les mots) .

Le MacBookPro 15" de mai 2006 (pas août) est l'unique modèle 15" entre septembre 2003 et aujourd'hui qui n'en avait pas, parce qu'un ingénieur a du fumer un peu trop et l'a oublié. Il l'ont vite remis sur le modèle suivant (octobre 2006).

Le point important c'est donc que ça fait presque 5 ans qu'on a du FW800 sur nos portables pro. Désolé pour le cas particulier en cours de route, qui a pu t'induire en erreur ...


----------



## Macuserman (24 Juillet 2008)

Mais je trouve presque normal d'avoir du FireWire sur nos Mac !!
Parce que l'on a l'air d'oublier que c'est quand même Apple qui l'a inventé notre Firewire...


Alors il est même étonnant que le FW3200 ne soit pas encore sur mac.
Question de temps sûrement.

PS: le FireWire est vraiment bien loin du "Plug And Pray"...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (24 Juillet 2008)

Hello,

Bon, je ne sais pas quoi faire, car je compte switcher la semaine prochaine pour un MBP, mais du coup j'hésite entre attendre et commander... 

Sachant que mon PC que je dois revendre perd de la valeur avec le temps...

Que feriez-vous ?

Yo


----------



## Macuserman (24 Juillet 2008)

Oui, un PC perd vite de la valeur...mais pas à ce point là.

Tu as du temps devant toi ?
Si oui: tu peux attendre septembre voir ce qu'il s'y passe, ou même la fin de l'année...

Si non: refourgue ton PC et décroches ton (mini-)tél et hop, à toi la simplicité et les prises de têtes qui n'existent plus...

Tout est question de temps, mais le temps...c'est de l'argent.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (24 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, un PC perd vite de la valeur...mais pas à ce point là.
> 
> Tu as du temps devant toi ?
> Si oui: tu peux attendre septembre voir ce qu'il s'y passe, ou même la fin de l'année...
> ...



En fait je me dis passer Août pour voir et commander après, mais tu vois j'hésite aussi car le MBP actuel est bien abouti depuis qu'il est sortit au niveau matériel.

Avec un nouveau j'ai peur d'essuyer les plâtres niveau matériel défectueux car tout nouveau...

Pas évident...


----------



## divoli (24 Juillet 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Avec un nouveau j'ai peur d'essuyer les plâtres niveau matériel défectueux car tout nouveau...
> 
> Pas évident...



La question est: est-ce que tu peux attendre, ne serait-ce que deux ou trois mois (en supposant qu'une révision sorte dans ce délai) ?

Je vais supposer que oui.

A partir de là, si un nouveau modèle sort en étant très très différent du précédent, tu as deux possibilités:
1) Soit tu prends le risque d'acheter ce nouveau modèle (c'est-à-dire avec un risque de pannes plus important, mais c'est juste une question de risque, pas de certitude),
2) Soit tu achètes l'ancien modèle (c'est-à-dire celui actuellement en vente) sur le refurb ou sur les fonds de stocks de grandes enseignes (et là tu feras une bonne affaire car tu le payeras moins cher).

Je ne vois ce que l'on peut te dire de plus...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (24 Juillet 2008)

> Je ne vois ce que l'on peut te dire de plus...



Moi non plus d'ailleurs 

Effectivement tu as bien résumé la chose, prendre le risque d'un nouveau matos j'ai pas trop envie effectivement, sachant qu'en plus niveau puissance je ne suis pas un gourmand...

Dommage qu'il n'y ai pas plus d'info genre date approximative, changements prévus... mais ce serait trop facile lol !

Thanks a lot en tout cas


----------



## anthoprotic (25 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne vois ce que l'on peut te dire de plus...




Garder son PC? 


Bah quoi... chacun ses conseils!


----------



## anthoprotic (25 Juillet 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ...




Ou alors c'est TucpasPenser


----------



## -=(ben)=- (26 Juillet 2008)

Mmm toujours la même question, quand va-t-il arriver? Août, Septembre, octobre... ^^

Apparemment pas de signalement de fin de stock chez les divers marchands ou nouvelles rumeurs, donc il est pas là avant 2-3 semaines à mon avis... 

Je pense que je vais le commander cette semaine, mon bon vieux eMac commence à fatigué sur Cinema 4D


----------



## guiguilap (26 Juillet 2008)

A mon avis, tu vas être déçu quand la nouvelle génération va sortir si tu fais ça... ...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (26 Juillet 2008)

> A mon avis, tu vas être déçu quand la nouvelle génération va sortir si tu fais ça... ...



Hello, pourquoi tu dis ça ?

Yo


----------



## guiguilap (26 Juillet 2008)

Si la mise à jour est si spectaculaire que ce qu'Apple laisse entrevoir, ça devrait être plus qu'une mise à jour, ça devrait être une refonte.


----------



## Kritzkopf (26 Juillet 2008)

En tout cas, j'hésite à commander moi, l'attente est en train de me ronger. Et ce n'est pas une histoire de Geek, c'est juste qu'avec mon pc je ne peux rien faire qui demande un peu de puissance. A part la nuit, quand je suis bien fatigué, je me rend plus compte de la lenteur de Lightroom sur mon pc... 

Et puis, la refonte avec un produit bourré de plein de gadgets qui coute plus chère, non merci. Si c'est pour retirer les MBP de la vente et sortir un portable genre Iphone qui est super joli mais super gadget (du moins la premiere version).

Si le macbook air coûte déjà aussi cher pour le peu de configuration matérielle qu'il embarque alors je n'imagine même pas le prix d'un macbook touch!


----------



## divoli (26 Juillet 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Si la mise à jour est si spectaculaire que ce qu'Apple laisse entrevoir, ça devrait être plus qu'une mise à jour, ça devrait être une refonte.



Qu'est-ce qu'Apple laisse entrevoir ?

J'ai l'impression que vous mélangez tout. Le MacBook Air, le MacBook, le MacBook Pro, l'iPhone, etc... Vous mettez tout dans un mixer et cela vous sort n'importe quoi.

N'oubliez pas que le MacBook Pro reste un ordinateur de la gamme orientée professionnelle (même si en pratique il s'est "démocratisé" vers le grand public, sur le principe cela reste ça), et Apple s'est toujours montrée prudente avec sa gamme pro.
Donc s'il y a des changements ils ne seront à mon avis pas drastiques. Quand aux prix, on l'a déjà dit maintes fois, ils seront très probablement les mêmes, sinon légèrement plus bas que ceux actuels...


----------



## -=(ben)=- (27 Juillet 2008)

Ouai il ne va pas changer radicalement non plus hihi

Non à mon avis si ils font une refonte du MBP c'est :
Clavier façon Air/MacBook, peut être un coque plus fine, processeur mis à jour (4core) avec pourquoi pas la carte graphique aussi, amélioration de l'écran, quelque rumeurs parle d'une baisse de 100 à 200$, tout cela à la fois c'est deja beaucoup ^^

Ba j'en ai marre d'attendre mon vieux eMac ne suit plus en 3D, et j'ai besoin d'un portable avec tout d'opérationnel pour le 1er octobre. J'espère tafer un peu dessus avant la rentré pour m'améliorer sur Cinema 4D, alias... et apprendre un peu after effect...


----------



## Kritzkopf (27 Juillet 2008)

J'espère qu'on aura droit à la MAJ que tu décrit Ben, parce que pour l'instant le Macbook pro actuel me convient parfaitement (design). Ce que je voulais dire et que je ne tiens absolument pas à à ce qu'une nouvelle technologie chère et dont l'utilité douteuse aparaisse.

Mais bon effectivement je deviens dingue, donc je vais tâcher d'attendre le plus calmement possible 2 semaines encore...


----------



## -=(ben)=- (27 Juillet 2008)

Je comprend, moi j'attend depuis juin alors l'imagination fonctionne à chaque rumeurs ou post 

Je me suis acheté un Dell vers la fin du mois de mai pour le rapport perf/prix (très bonne machine 2,5Ghz, 4Go de ram, 15,4", garantie 3ans) Mais bon il à planté plusieur fois avec quelques 3D j'ai même eu le droit à un ecran bleu, maiisss le pire une fois que tu balance un rendu sous PC ou si tu fait tourné 4, 5...6 applications (même des appl basique).... C'est mort sa ram!!! Comme si tu passé de 2,5Ghz à 600mhz 
Donc je me suis fait remboursé et j'attend encore et toujours ce MBP avec surtout un effort pour des tarifs plus réaliste


----------



## Kritzkopf (27 Juillet 2008)

Exactement dans le même cas, sauf que j'ai que 512mb alors bon... 
Je raconte même pas la galère que c'est pour importer une vidéo d'un caméscope DV (1 écran bleu, par import on va dire xD) et pourtant, c'est sur un autre ordi avec lui 2Go de ram alors franchement les pc...

Le probleme c'est le mardi, quand je n'arrive pas a me retenir d'aller sur le store d'apple :rateau:


----------



## divoli (27 Juillet 2008)

Et le mardi, c'est ravioli, comme on dit...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (27 Juillet 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Sony présente sa nouvelle gamme à base de Centrino 2, les écrans adoptent la taille 16:9 ! Pourquoi pas après tout !
> 
> http://www.clubic.com/actualite-151874-sony-vaio-centrino.html
> 
> Ca me fait penser, et si les prochains MBP adoptaient aussi cette taille d'écran, qui semble-t-il va devenir la nouvelle norme ?




Je me trome où il nous ont volé nos claviers?

http://www.clubic.com/afficher-en-plein-ecran-1471974.html


----------



## -=(ben)=- (27 Juillet 2008)

J'ai 2 potes sur MBP 2,33ghz ils sont satisfait (sauf du prix ) c'est un bonne machine bien conçue. Mais il faut un bon mois d'adaptation de Windows à OS X pour perdre les reflex, je suis sur Mac depuis plus de 4ans, c'est dur de perdre son temps à dégomer les virus quand on revient sur PC 

Aujourd'hui je préfère installé Windows sur Mac pour utiliser deux trois applications 3D PC comme de plus en plus de gens, par exemple dans mon école le Mac et passé d'inexistant, à 1/4 des ordi des élèves MB, MBP (pas mal surtt que l'on utilises certain soft only windows)

Bref espérons que le prix passe de 1799 à par exemple 1550 hihi


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (27 Juillet 2008)

> =-=(ben)=-;4761246]Je comprend, moi j'attend depuis juin


Hello,

J'attends également depuis début juin... mon PC portable est quasiment vendu... et je pense pouvoir attendre 15 jours ou 3 semaines max.

Mais au fait d'où vient cette rumeur de mise à jour ? ça se trouve il n'y a rien de prévu et chez Apple ils doivent bien se marrer de voir cette rumeur :rateau:

Bonne journée,

Yo


----------



## -=(ben)=- (27 Juillet 2008)

Ouai elle est un peu douteuse cette rumeurs c'est pas faux.
Plusieurs site on parler d'un nouveaux MacBook Pro pour la rentré car d'une part il y a la sortie des nouveaux processeurs intel 4core qui arrivent pile poils 5, 6 mois après  la mise à jour des penryn, de plus il y a plusieurs photo ou fake sur des nouvelles coques MBP. Et depuis un moment on entend parler d'un nouveaux restylage car le MacBook et le Air ont de nouveaux clavier comme ceux que  SONY à gentillement piqué dans le post à "DarkPeDrO"

Où alors Apple à gentillement mis de coté le MBP comme le MacMini pour encore quelques mois


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (27 Juillet 2008)

> Où alors Apple à gentillement mis de coté le MBP comme le MacMini pour encore quelques mois



Possible sachant que, comme le disait très justement divoli, c'est une machine destiné initialement aux professionnels, donc Apple va surement pas se "lâcher" comme les autres marques "grand public" et passer par une refonte radical de son MBP à grand succès.

J'ai un ami qui a un MBP depuis juin et je trouve la qualité vraiment très bonne, c'est vrai que le clavier pourrait être revu, mais franchement j'ai été sédui direct...

Donc je vais patienter 3 semaines max. et puis après je pense que je commanderai... 

A suivre donc !


----------



## -=(ben)=- (27 Juillet 2008)

Oui mais je trouve que pour une machin Pro c'est dommage qu'ils ne suivent pas la même voie que le MacPro.

Le MacPro n'a pas beaucoup de concurrence niveau exclusivité et perf (bi-proc 4à8core!) de plus il est souvent moins chère qu'une WorkStation Boxx, Dell, SGI.. et depuis pas longtemps il est beaucoup bien plus configurable. 
Le MacBook Pro est la seule machine (avec le MacMini..  qui n'a pas eu de véritable changement ou refonte depuis le passage PPC à Mac-Intel...


----------



## yret (27 Juillet 2008)

De toutes façons, les MBP commencent à être dépassés et un changement s'impose: je crois à fin septembre, pas avant ...


----------



## divoli (27 Juillet 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Mais au fait d'où vient cette rumeur de mise à jour ? ça se trouve il n'y a rien de prévu et chez Apple ils doivent bien se marrer de voir cette rumeur :rateau:



Ben comme le disait Melaure (parce que c'est exactement cela), la rumeur c'est:



melaure a dit:


> (...) de la foutaise, de la foutaise et encore de la foutaise. Les sites de rumeurs n'en savent pas plus, il se font vivre



Le seul élément qui pourrait rendre crédible la révision prochaine du MBP, c'est la commercialisation très récente des processeurs issus de la plateforme Montevina. C'est à mon avis le seul élément qui justifierait une révision, du moins d'un point de vue commercial, et Apple ne va pas regarder le train passer pendant la concurrence s'en équipe. Ce serait absurde, Apple est bien obligée de suivre le mouvement.
Je pense que tous les autres changements sont secondaires, et sont dépendant de la commercialisation de cette nouvelle plateforme, qui vient tout juste de débuter.


----------



## wowy (27 Juillet 2008)

yret a dit:


> De toutes façons, les MBP commencent à être dépassés et un changement s'impose: je crois à fin septembre, pas avant ...



Fin septembre c'est mauvais car c'est loupé la rentré et la marque prendrais un bon coup de poing dans le ventre avec tout les étudiants qui devant acheter un portable pour début septembre seraient en colère d'une maj fin septembre.


----------



## divoli (27 Juillet 2008)

wowy a dit:


> Fin septembre c'est mauvais car c'est loupé la rentré et la marque prendrais un bon coup de poing dans le ventre avec tout les étudiants qui devant acheter un portable pour début septembre seraient en colère d'une maj fin septembre.



Par rapport au renouvellement pour les étudiants et les universités américaines (je parle d'eux parce que ce sont des gros clients pour Apple), Apple s'y prend généralement en mai / juin pour proposer des révisions et pouvoir ensuite assumer les volumes de commande jusqu'en septembre / octobre. Donc Apple a déjà loupé le coche, à cause d'Intel qui avait repoussé la commercialisation de sa nouvelle plateforme.
Peut-être peut-on s'attendre à une révision courant août (fin septembre me parait effectivement trop tard). Mais si tout le monde se précipite dessus, les délais de livraison risquent d'être très longs, ce qui risque entrainer la grogne de pas mal de gens...


----------



## yret (27 Juillet 2008)

Oui mais je ne me souviens pas avoir vu de révisions au cours de l'été ... mais ma mémoire peut flancher quelque peu ...


----------



## -=(ben)=- (27 Juillet 2008)

C'est bien vrai, Apple est bien obligée de suivre le mouvement car le MacBook Pro ne se démarque plus trop niveau puissance, carte graphique...

De toute façon il faut regarder les prévisions des stocks chez les revendeurs, lorsqu'ils annoncent plus d'une semaine ou deux d'attente c'est que Apple écoule les stock pour préparé l'arriver d'une nouvelle machine... Et c'est toujours pas le cas :s 
Sa serait plus que raté le coche de le lancé en septembre, tout les étudiants s'équipe pendant l'été et puis il arrivent bientot à 5,6 mois de service le penryn..


----------



## NightWalker (27 Juillet 2008)

yret a dit:


> Oui mais je ne me souviens pas avoir vu de révisions au cours de l'été ... mais ma mémoire peut flancher quelque peu ...



Il y a eu les annonces pour les PowerMac lors de la WWDC et si je ne me trompe pas il y a eu aussi l'iMac G5...

Sinon, c'est très rare que Apple sort une nouvelle machine pour la rentrée universitaire européenne et encore moins française. En revanche, pour la fête de fin d'année, il y a toujours des nouveautés.


----------



## melaure (27 Juillet 2008)

-=(ben)=- a dit:


> C'est bien vrai, Apple est bien obligée de suivre le mouvement car le MacBook Pro ne se démarque plus trop niveau puissance, carte graphique..../QUOTE]
> 
> Ce que tu dis est vrai pour les Macs en général. Seul OS X différencie la machine.


----------



## divoli (27 Juillet 2008)

yret a dit:


> Oui mais je ne me souviens pas avoir vu de révisions au cours de l'été ... mais ma mémoire peut flancher quelque peu ...





NightWalker a dit:


> Il y a eu les annonces pour les PowerMac lors de la WWDC et si je ne me trompe pas il y a eu aussi l'iMac G5...
> 
> Sinon, c'est très rare que Apple sort une nouvelle machine pour la rentrée universitaire européenne et encore moins française. En revanche, pour la fête de fin d'année, il y a toujours des nouveautés.



Bah c'est bien ce que j'ai tenté d'expliquer. Apple s'y prend plusieurs mois à l'avance pour proposer une révision (par rapport aux universités américaines), généralement durant le printemps. Par exemple, le premier MBP issu de la plateforme Santa-Rosa est sorti début juin 2007, et Intel avait commencé à commercialiser cette plateforme un peu avant.

Là, cela n'a pas été possible, à cause du retard d'Intel concernant sa plateforme Montevina. 

Rien n'empêche Apple de sortir un nouveau MBP en août, mais si c'est le cas ce sera très difficile pour elle de fournir tout le monde en l'espace de un ou deux mois.

Bref, de ce point de vue les choses me paraissent une peu compromises...


----------



## -=(ben)=- (27 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> -=(ben)=- a dit:
> 
> 
> > C'est bien vrai, Apple est bien obligée de suivre le mouvement car le MacBook Pro ne se démarque plus trop niveau puissance, carte graphique..../QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## arobasefr (27 Juillet 2008)

Joli Fake non !


----------



## -=(ben)=- (27 Juillet 2008)

Jolie photoshop... un peu de Air et de MBP on melange... ^^
Sympa un peu bizarre les arrêtes vives en bas mais vraiment sympa...


----------



## havez (27 Juillet 2008)

arobasefr a dit:


> Joli Fake non !




:rateauourquoi il ne sort pas???


----------



## melaure (28 Juillet 2008)

havez a dit:


> :rateauourquoi il ne sort pas???



Parce qu'il y a un moment ou il faut arrêter de faire plus fin, ça ne sert à rien !!!

Dès que vous allez lancer un truc 3D il va prendre feu votre bouzin !

L'épaisseur de l'actuel me parait déjà pas bien épaisse pour dissiper correctement le processeur Intel (hé oui ça chauffe bien plus que du G4), et une 8600 (8800, ou HD3000 mobiility (mieux) après ?).


----------



## guiguilap (28 Juillet 2008)

Moi je trouve très joli, ce fake !


----------



## wowy (28 Juillet 2008)

J'espere qu'ils vont garder le design actuel du mbp et celui du mb car j'aime vraiment pas celui du mba.
PS: oups frappe trop rapide...


----------



## Kritzkopf (28 Juillet 2008)

wowy a dit:


> J'espère qu'il vont garder le design actuel du mbp et celui du mb car j'aime vraiment pas celui du mba.



idem pour moi (sans les fautes)


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (28 Juillet 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> idem pour moi (sans les fautes)



Re-idem pour moi


----------



## -=(ben)=- (28 Juillet 2008)

un pti clavier façon MacBook Air serait pas mal quand même 

Bon apparemment toutes les attentions et rumeurs se portent sur une Machine multitouch.. tactile.. 
Steve va-t-il nous proposé une 4 éme machine portable... (pendant que le MacMini se dessèche et se fait oublier et un nouveaux MacBook Pro se fait attendre )


----------



## Kritzkopf (29 Juillet 2008)

Personnellement j'ai réglé la question j'achète ce Week end si y a rien de plus concret que des rumeurs.

Ok, la nouvelle plateforme intel, l'annonce de la "super transition de la mort qui tue"...

Mais franchement ca m'étonnerais que ces nouveautés apportent plus de puissance au point de le regretter. En tout cas quand on voit qu'entre chaque MAJ la différence de perfs et que de 20s en pratique ou encore mieux de 4 FPS dans des gros jeux...

Alors bon, je le sais bien, on le sait tous d'ailleurs, le MBP actuel nous satisfera pleinement. Le clavier date, etc mais franchement comparé a mon pc, MAJ ou pas, je serais heureux.

Effectivement, plus de perfs tout en payant moins à cause d'une MAJ c'est chouette mais après faut voir combien de temps on peut tenir, comme moi, à vivre la nuit parce que le pc risque de brulé (d'ailleurs mes enceintes 5.1 ont grillées avec la carte son ). Et pis le design actuel me botte plus que bien.

Enfin bref on est toujours au même point, c'est à dire, qu'on essaye de tenir le plus longtemps possible dans l'hysterie générale.  

Tout ca pour dire que moi j'achète parce que je ne veux pas prendre le risque d'une MAJ décevante (niveau design surtout) bien que ca m'étonnerais qu'elle le soit. Plus sérieusement, on est déjà nerveux à la moindre annonce valable ou non, mais vous imaginer ce que ce sera si la livraison de la MAJ met des semaines (surtout pour ceux qui on besoin de la bête à la rentrée)!

Et pour tenté de finir, je dirais que c'est comme quand je me suis acheté mon Ipod, en novembre dernier, je me suis pris la tête comme on le fait tous ici :rateau:, puis au bout d'un moment relax je tente (en même temps quand on as le MP3 512MB... ).
J'achète l'Ipod Classic et peut être que le seul truc que j'ai regretté c'est quand l'Ipod Touch est sorti en 16Go et 32Go, mais c'est pas le même prix et je n'en suis pas mort.

Enfin bref (comment ca je l'ai déjà dit? ) j'achète parce que j'en peux plus d'autant que demain c'est comme, la dit divoli, ravioli, et que ca va être la super hystérie (et pis surtout faut que j'arrette de poster des Romans qui mène à rien tard dans la nuit xD)...


----------



## Ptimouss (30 Juillet 2008)

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/38430/ipod_et_portables_a_eviter/

ça vient...


----------



## -=(ben)=- (30 Juillet 2008)

Yepp! j'allais justement balancer le lien ^^

(DELL 12h d'autonomie (plus trois batteries sous la machine) ahaha)


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (30 Juillet 2008)

Ptimouss a dit:


> http://www.mac4ever.com/news/38430/ipod_et_portables_a_eviter/
> 
> ça vient...



Raaaaaaah :hein: moi qui devait me commander un MBP 15" début août... vaut mieux attendre.

Mais attendre Octobre pas question 

Yo


----------



## -=(ben)=- (30 Juillet 2008)

C'est marqué dans les trois semaines à venir... donc sa sera plutôt fin août/début septembre et non octobre je pense


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (30 Juillet 2008)

-=(ben)=- a dit:


> C'est marqué dans les trois semaines à venir... donc sa sera plutôt fin août/début septembre et non octobre je pense



Je croise les doigts !!!


----------



## Bibibear (30 Juillet 2008)

Pour ma part le choix est fait, j'ai décidé d'attendre cette mise à jour jusqu'à fin septembre. 

Probablement comme certains l'ont dit qu'on ne gagnera pas grand chose etc.. mais n'étant pas pressé, la rentrée n'étant que fin septembre, c'est bête à dire mais je préfère rien que psychologiquement avoir la dernière révision plutôt que m'en vouloir parce que j'ai pas attendu 3 pauvres semaines.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (30 Juillet 2008)

Bibibear a dit:


> Pour ma part le choix est fait, j'ai décidé d'attendre cette mise à jour jusqu'à fin septembre....je préfère rien que psychologiquement avoir la dernière révision plutôt que m'en vouloir parce que j'ai pas attendu 3 pauvres semaines.



Jusqu'à fin septembre tu attendras plus que 3 semaines


----------



## divoli (30 Juillet 2008)

Oui, ça fait 8 semaines. 

Ceci dit, les sites Mac ne se mouillent pas beaucoup. Dire qu'il y aura probablement une révision d'ici fin septembre, tu parles d'un scoop.  Alors que l'on sait très bien par ailleurs que la plateforme Montevina est déjà commercialisée...

Faites quand même attention, il est arrivé que certains acheteurs attendent leur commande de MBP plusieurs semaines, surtout si c'est un MBP avec des options...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (30 Juillet 2008)

> Faites quand même attention, il est arrivé que certains acheteurs attendent leur commande de MBP plusieurs semaines, surtout si c'est un MBP avec des options...


Si tu commandes maintenant ou si tu commandes la version révisée une fois sortie ?

En tout cas sachez tous que si vous commandez un MBP actuel vous ferez un très, très bon achat... j'ai pu le "titiller" chez un ami et c'est une belle merveille...


----------



## divoli (30 Juillet 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Si tu commandes maintenant ou si tu commandes la version révisée une fois sortie ?



Si tu commandes lors de l'annonce d'une révision, qui a quand même pour but de relancer les ventes. Mais cela dépend aussi beaucoup de la révision en elle-même...

C'était le cas l'année dernière, où le MBP "Santa Rosa" et ses nouveautés ont grandement relancé les ventes, avec des délais plus longs. Mais il faut dire aussi que ces ventes se faisaient sur fond de pénurie d'écran LED, ce qui a encore aggravé le phénomène.

Mais bon, je ne voudrais pas être pessimiste non plus. Mais si plein de gens se précipitent sur ces nouveaux MBP, ça va être un sacré bordel.

Comme je l'ai dit, ces nouveaux MBP auraient "normalement" dû sortir en mai / juin.


----------



## anthoprotic (31 Juillet 2008)

C'est la faute à Intel, na


----------



## claud (31 Juillet 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Si tu commandes maintenant ou si tu commandes la version révisée une fois sortie ?
> 
> En tout cas sachez tous que si vous commandez un MBP actuel vous ferez un très, très bon achat... j'ai pu le "titiller" chez un ami et c'est une belle merveille...


 
Je confirme avec enthousiasme:le MBP actuel est une pure merveille!


----------



## Kritzkopf (31 Juillet 2008)

Bon bah, je vais essayer d'attendre


----------



## guiguilap (31 Juillet 2008)

Règle numéro 1 : Ne jamais exploser.


----------



## melaure (1 Août 2008)

Croisons les doigts pour le futur Firewire : http://www.insanely-great.com/news.php?id=9434


----------



## xao85 (3 Août 2008)

Ouf j'ai rien loupé comme sortie pendant mes vacances!


----------



## Ptimouss (3 Août 2008)

aller, c'est dimanche, une petite couche de plus  :

http://www.generation-nt.com/apple-macbook-processeur-intel-actualite-129801.html


----------



## melaure (3 Août 2008)

Ptimouss a dit:


> aller, c'est dimanche, une petite couche de plus  :
> 
> http://www.generation-nt.com/apple-macbook-processeur-intel-actualite-129801.html



Du gros délire !


----------



## Ptimouss (3 Août 2008)

De Apple à IBM en passant par Amd et Via, ils les ont tous cités  Manque plus que Nvidia : http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/cartes-meres-NVIDIA-30682/


----------



## Steb (4 Août 2008)

pour moi pareil, je vais sûrement attendre jusqu'à milieu/fin septembre, mais après, c'est que j'ai besoin d'un ordi portable moi, de plus, j'ai pas envie qu'ils expérimentent un nouveau processeur qui soit pas terrible par rapport à intel 
Au fait, habituellement, les maj sont répercutés sur le prix ? parce que j'ai juste le budget pour un macbook pro si les prochains sont plus cher et que je doit me prendre un processeur moins performant ou moins de mémoire ou ram, autant que je le prenne maintenant


----------



## Steb (4 Août 2008)

> Cette nouvelle gamme pourrait être également vendue moins cher que les modèles actuels. Mais pour expliquer cette baisse de marge, beaucoup estiment qu'ils seraient liés à de nouveaux choix technologiques.


trouvé sur macgeneration

Cela voudrait dire qu'il va y avoir des composants de meilleure facture, et donc de moins bonne qualité ? Il faudrait pas que la qualité des macbook soit en baisse...


PS : Après la maj, les macbook d'avant la maj seront toujours en vente ?


----------



## divoli (4 Août 2008)

Steb a dit:


> PS : Après la maj, les macbook d'avant la maj seront toujours en vente ?



Non, en tous cas pas sur l'Applestore (hormis dans la partie "refurb" des Mac reconditionnés, mais là c'est particulier et aléatoire).

Par contre, dans certaines grandes enseignes (je pense en particulier à la Fnac), on peut trouver durant une dizaine de jours les deux versions vendues simultanément, l'ancienne version étant alors proposée à un prix beaucoup plus attractif. Ce qui permet d'une part à ces enseignes de liquider leur fond de stock, et d'autre part aux acheteurs de faire une bonne affaire...


----------



## xao85 (4 Août 2008)

Je dirai même une très bonne affaire. Cd des macbook pro revendu aux prix des macbook à la fnac lors du passage à Penryn!


----------



## Steb (4 Août 2008)

c'est sympa ça, si la maj nous plait pas


----------



## Kritzkopf (5 Août 2008)

En tout cas j'avais dis que je le commanderais ce week end, je l'ai pas fait et maintenant je me dis que j'attends encore demain soir...

Le pire c'est quand on tombe sur des topics qui parle d'attendre ou non cette fameuse MAJ, sauf qu'il date d'avril. 

/me s'arrache les cheveux xD


----------



## flotow (5 Août 2008)

alala 
moi aussi j'ai attendu 
et comme le dit Divoli, lors de la sortie, ca peut etre long quand tu as une config sur option


----------



## badro (5 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
Je vois en survolant le sujet l'éventualité d'une nouvelle version du MBP? Ai-je mal compris? Est-ce pour bientot? Cela vaut-il le coup d'attendre?

Je compte en effet acheter un MBP pour la rentrée scolaire 2008 en école d'ingé, mais si un nouveau modele sort le mois suivant peut être ferai je mieux d'attendre 

merci


----------



## xao85 (5 Août 2008)

Moi je dis que les macbook pro d'en ce moment claque! Donc pas la peine d'attendre!


----------



## melaure (5 Août 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi je dis que les macbook pro d'en ce moment claque! Donc pas la peine d'attendre!



Je me répête mais en mai on disait la même chose. Je l'ai acheté en mai, et les autres attendent toujours ...


----------



## harib034 (5 Août 2008)

J'ai un peu le même avis, j'attends depuis quelque temps cette fameuse maj mais en fait quand on lorgne sur un MBP qu'attend-on *réellement* de cette maj? 

L'ordinateur en lui-même est déjà époustouflant, une baisse de prix est apparemment peu envisageable sur ce modèle.. Alors pourquoi se torturer?

Pour ma part je suis étudiant et je compte donc profiter de l'ADC, si la maj du MBP me déçoit il me sera surement impossible d'utiliser l'ADC pour avoir l'ancien modèle de MBP. 

J'envisage donc sérieusement de commander le modèle actuel...

Qu'en pensez vous? :/


----------



## Steb (5 Août 2008)

Je ne comprend pas vraiment quand on parle de deception au niveau de la maj : si c'est juste une mise à jour, ils améliorent quelques points qui ont besoin d'être améliorés. Ou il y a plus que ça ?


----------



## divoli (5 Août 2008)

Steb a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas vraiment quand on parle de deception au niveau de la maj : si c'est juste une mise à jour, ils améliorent quelques points qui ont besoin d'être améliorés. Ou il y a plus que ça ?



Ben justement, on ne sait strictement rien concernant l'étendue de cette màj (si seuls quelques points seront améliorés ou si les changements seront beaucoup plus importants).

On a fait tout au long de ce topic un certain nombre d'hypothèses sur ce que pourrait être le futur MBP, mais dans les faits on n'en sait rien. Comme d'habitude, on en saura plus seulement quand il sortira.

Quand aux éventuelles déceptions des uns et des autres, elle dépendent de leurs attentes et de leurs exigences. Apple ne peut pas contenter tout le monde. A chaque nouvelle révision, il y a des personnes enthousiastes, d'autres plus mitigées et d'autres qui se mettent à râler. C'est comme ça.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (5 Août 2008)

Hello,

Je suis en attente de switcher sur un MBP, hormis que je dois vendre mon Vaio avant, la situation est simple :

- Maj prévue dans le second semestre 2008 ou septembre_"Maynard Um estime cependant que le second semestre va apporter son lot de nouveautés. Comme beaucoup, il s'attend à de nouveaux MacBook, MacBook Pro et iPod."_ http://www.macg.co/news/voir/131293/le-macbook-touch-en-2009.

*Alors à la question j'attend ou j'attend pas ?*

*Avantages* : update des composants internes, innovation techno., nouveau design peut-être, prix similaire voir inférieur.

*Inconvénients* : c'est gavant d'attendre, les boules si le maj est top, risque de dysfonctionnements et bugs d'une Rev. A, risque sur le design trop innovant.

Enfin bref moi je suis pas plus avancé


----------



## divoli (5 Août 2008)

Ben on t'a déjà maintes fois répondu, il me semble. 

Tant que tu peux attendre, alors attend. Même si je n'en sais rien, cela me semble très probable (voire quasi certain) qu'un nouveau MBP sortira d'ici fin septembre.

Le jour où il sortira, un topic sera spécialement créé sur les forums de MacGe (et sur ceux des autres sites Mac), et tous les intervenants vont y aller de leur commentaire. Les premiers tests vont apparaitre dans la semaine qui suit. Tu verras bien à ce moment là.
Durant une période de 10 ou 20 jours, certaines enseignes vont liquider leur stock en vendant simultanément l'ancienne révision à un prix très attractif, et la nouvelle.
Donc il va y avoir une (courte) période de transition où tu auras le choix entre les deux révisions.

Maintenant, il faut aussi comprendre que les délais de livraison sont souvent plus longs lorsque qu'une nouvelle révision apparait (puisque, comme toi, pas mal de gens repoussent justement leur achat pour pouvoir profiter de cette nouvelle révision dès sa sortie).

Mais à part blablater dans tous les sens, ce que l'on fait depuis le début de ce topic qui date du mois de mars, je ne vois pas ce que l'on peut te dire de plus.


----------



## kevinh44fr (5 Août 2008)

Pour moi, prendre un MBP actuellement est une erreur (un MBP, pas un MB ou un Imac).
Tout simplement car les prix sont trop excessifs par rapport à la concurrence. (1000 euros de plus...) 
Alors oui les prix ne vont peut-être pas baissé, mais APPLE va devoir se remettre un peu dans les "vrais tarifs" c'est à dire rapport perf/prix. Donc le MBP pour rester à ce prix là doit évoluer.
Donc moi j'attends de voir la maj après je prend ma décision APPLE ou non.
Mais ça dépend si on est pressé, moi je rentre en Novembre, donc tout va bien ^^


----------



## divoli (5 Août 2008)

Il n'y a pas de PC "équivalent" au MBP pour 1000 euros de moins, ce n'est pas vrai. 

Pour 1000 euros de moins, tu auras une m*rde, et puis c'est tout. Apple ne fabrique pas de la m*rde, sinon je ne verrais pas l'intérêt de rester sur Mac.

Dès que l'on cherche un PC de qualité équivalente, on se retrouve dans des prix équivalents ou légèrement inférieurs à celui du MBP.

Mais perso, me retrouver avec un ordinateur de m*rde juste pour 1000 euros de moins, non merci. Et ça fait quand même cher le caca, au final.


----------



## jeremyzed (5 Août 2008)

On peut profiter de l'offre back to school si  y'a la maj en septembre ? Je ne sais plus comment ca s'arrete.

Sinon je pense pas que se soit en fake. Mais j aimerai bien voir l'ensemble. Parcontre comme on semble de plus en plus s'orrienter vers une refonte totale, je pense qu'il vont aussi changer d'ecran.


----------



## badboy71 (5 Août 2008)

ba moi je viens de commander un macbook pro 15" 2,4ghz je me suis dis pourquoi attendre alors que les mbp actuel sont trés bien  

je suis trop préssé de le recevoir lol


----------



## flotow (5 Août 2008)

changer d'ecran? pour mettre du mat? non, Jobs a dit:



			
				Steve Jobs a dit:
			
		

> les clients preferent le brillant!



alu/plastoc, c'est dommage, ca ne demarque plus les deux gammes (mais ca chauffe moins )


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (5 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben on t'a déjà maintes fois répondu, il me semble.



J'ai posé autant de fois la question ? Oupssss sorry  je m'en rend pas compte moi :rateau:



divoli a dit:


> Tant que tu peux attendre, alors attend. Même si je n'en sais rien, cela me semble très probable (voire quasi certain) qu'un nouveau MBP sortira d'ici fin septembre.
> 
> Le jour où il sortira, un topic sera spécialement créé sur les forums de MacGe (et sur ceux des autres sites Mac), et tous les intervenants vont y aller de leur commentaire. Les premiers tests vont apparaitre dans la semaine qui suit. Tu verras bien à ce moment là.
> Durant une période de 10 ou 20 jours, certaines enseignes vont liquider leur stock en vendant simultanément l'ancienne révision à un prix très attractif, et la nouvelle.
> ...


Entièrement d'accord


----------



## Macuserman (5 Août 2008)

Hehe !
Un coucou depuis la Grece les amis...je ne perds pas une miette de ce qui se passe ici!
De bonnes remarques, vraiment!
J'attends iPhone3G le 21juin avec videos, photos et sites OPTIMISE s'il vous plait.

A bientot !

Presse de le voir ce nouveau MacBook Pro !


----------



## kevinh44fr (5 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de PC "équivalent" au MBP pour 1000 euros de moins, ce n'est pas vrai.
> 
> Pour 1000 euros de moins, tu auras une m*rde, et puis c'est tout. Apple ne fabrique pas de la m*rde, sinon je ne verrais pas l'intérêt de rester sur Mac.
> 
> ...



Euh...si. Sans faire de pub, je parle par exemple du Dell M1530.
Certes il n'a pas le retroéclairage, pas mac os...je suis d'accord. Et c'est pour ça que je veux un MBP, mais il a des performances équivalentes (voir meilleures) pour bien moins cher. Et il n'est pas le seul.
Aujourd'hui, j'hésite trop à prendre un MBP mais lors de la maj, si le MBP ce démarque plus des autres, le prix ne sera pas un obstacle.


----------



## Kritzkopf (5 Août 2008)

Encore faut il prendre un compte la finition de l'ordinateur... Personnellement la course au meilleur matos c'est pas mon truc, parce que ca n'a qu'un seul but pour un utilisateur plus ou moins "lambda" : jouer.... enfin ce n'est que mon avis 



badboy71 a dit:


> ba moi je viens de commander un macbook pro 15" 2,4ghz je me suis dis pourquoi attendre alors que les mbp actuel sont trés bien
> 
> je suis trop préssé de le recevoir lol



Mon dieu qu'est ce que je voudrais faire la même chose :love:


----------



## Aigl0n (5 Août 2008)

Moi aussi je regarde de près le Dell M1530 comme alternative à un MBP. Aucune comparaison possible (sauf config) mais 800&#8364; de moins...


----------



## badboy71 (5 Août 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Mon dieu qu'est ce que je voudrais faire la même chose :love:


 

N'hesite pas fonce sur le Store


----------



## Steb (5 Août 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> risque de dysfonctionnements et bugs d'une Rev. A


 
si c'est une mise à jour, elle sera là pour coriger les anciens bugs, donc il devrait pas y avoir de risque de bugs, non ?



jeremyzed a dit:


> On peut profiter de l'offre back to school si y'a la maj en septembre ? Je ne sais plus comment ca s'arrete.


 
up pour cette question


----------



## divoli (5 Août 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> Euh...si. Sans faire de pub, je parle par exemple du Dell M1530.
> Certes il n'a pas le retroéclairage, pas mac os...je suis d'accord. Et c'est pour ça que je veux un MBP, mais il a des performances équivalentes (voir meilleures) pour bien moins cher. Et il n'est pas le seul.
> Aujourd'hui, j'hésite trop à prendre un MBP mais lors de la maj, si le MBP ce démarque plus des autres, le prix ne sera pas un obstacle.



Bah il n'a rien d'équivalent, c'est un ordinateur low-cost. Un machin tout en plastoc, avec un écran dégueulasse, sans firewire 800, sans lecteur BR comme le MBP (à moins de prendre la version à 1300 euros)...

Et puis surtout, il faut voir à l'usage. Perso, je n'ai rien à faire d'avoir un vulgaire amas de composants qui va me claquer entre les doigts au bout de 6 mois (en plus de devoir se taper Vista, en édition familale qui plus est).

J'ai pas mal de collègues qui viennent me voir parce qu'elles ont plus que marre de leurs PC portables, qui ne sont absolument pas fiables, et qui finissent par s'interroger sur l'opportunité d'avoir un portable Mac.

Le Mac, c'est la parfaite maitrise et la parfaite synergie entre le hardware et le software, c'est-à-dire un ordinateur qui marche et sur lequel on peut compter. Et ça, c'est surtout ce qui est important au quotidien.
Les arguments commerciaux, ce qui est marqué sur l'étiquette, je m'en tamponne le haricot. Généralement se baser sur ce qui est marqué sur le papier est trompeur et ne présage pas de la qualité.

J'ai été comme vous, par le passé. Jusqu'à ce que je m'aperçoive que la qualité était du coté d'Apple. Et comme beaucoup d'intervenants ici, depuis des années, j'y suis resté. Ce n'est pas un hasard...

Mais c'est clair que si vous vous limitez à des comparaisons d'étiquettes, vous trouverez toujours plus intéressant que le MBP.

Et puis c'est quoi, le "prix du marché" ? Le marché des PC, c'est une petite minorité de PC plutôt bien conçus (avec un prix en conséquence) perdus dans une multitude de daubes infâmes. Alors que font les sociétés qui vendent ces dernières ? Ben elles soignent la présentation commerciale de leur produit pour cacher tous les défauts de leur camelote. Beaucoup d'acheteurs se laissent prendre.

Enfin bon, si vous voulez acheter ce Dell, alors achetez-le.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Le Mac, c'est la parfaite maitrise et la parfaite synergie entre le hardware et le software, c'est-à-dire un ordinateur qui marche et sur lequel on peut compter. Et ça, c'est surtout ce qui est important au quotidien.



C'est exactement pour cette raison que je vais switcher pour un MBP. Je ne vois pas sur quoi les fabricants peuvent tirer les prix aussi bas pour avoir un BR, CG super puissante, écran Full HD... pour 1000&#8364; à part sur la qualité des composants et de fabrication.

Faut pas se faire d'illusions la qualité ça se paie, la performance aussi...

Bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bah il n'a rien d'équivalent, c'est un ordinateur low-cost. Un machin tout en plastoc, avec un écran dégueulasse, sans firewire 800, sans lecteur BR comme le MBP (à moins de prendre la version à 1300 euros)...
> 
> Et puis surtout, il faut voir à l'usage. Perso, je n'ai rien à faire d'avoir un vulgaire amas de composants qui va me claquer entre les doigts au bout de 6 mois (en plus de devoir se taper Vista, en édition familale qui plus est).
> 
> ...



Cet homme est extraordinaire. :love:


----------



## rizoto (6 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bah il n'a rien d'équivalent, c'est un ordinateur low-cost. Un machin tout en plastoc, avec un écran dégueulasse, sans firewire 800, sans lecteur BR comme le MBP (à moins de prendre la version à 1300 euros)...
> 
> Et puis surtout, il faut voir à l'usage. Perso, je n'ai rien à faire d'avoir un vulgaire amas de composants qui va me claquer entre les doigts au bout de 6 mois (en plus de devoir se taper Vista, en édition familale qui plus est).
> 
> ...


 
D'un point de vue technique, tu as probablement raison... Mais, hormis l'enveloppe exterieure du macbook pro, la batterie et l'ecran. Peut-on reellement prouver que les composants Apple sont meilleurs que ceux de dell? 

Apple fait de bons ordinateurs mais Apple excelle aussi dans le marketing. Elle se positionne globalement sur du haut de gamme et s'adresse a une population aisee. Je pense donc que la marge d'apple est plus importante sur un MPB que sur un produit Dell equivalent.

Hors En marketing, Un tarif plus elevee que la moyenne ne correspond pas forcement a un produit meilleur que la moyenne.

Et puis des fois, Apple pousse un peu quand même :

- telecommande Apple remote facturee sur des ordinateurs qui depasse 2000 euros
- config de base du macbook 
- lecteur optique en option sur MBA
- tarif Apple care
- taux de change 

Mais pourquoi se priverait elle, Les ventes sont en hausse...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Août 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Mais pourquoi se priverait elle, Les ventes sont en hausse...


 
Et pourquoi les ventes sont hausses ? si le niveau de qualité et de satisfaction n'étaient que du marketing il n'y aurait pas de ré-achat et de nouveaux acheteurs je pense...



rizoto a dit:


> telecommande Apple remote facturee sur des ordinateurs qui depasse 2000 euros
> - config de base du macbook
> - lecteur optique en option sur MBA
> - tarif Apple care
> - taux de change...


 
Ceci dit je te rejoins la-dessus, je pense qu'Apple pourrait baisser d'avantage ses prix...


----------



## melaure (6 Août 2008)

Premiers portables sur processeur Nehalem au 3e trimestre 2009

Calculons ensemble la vraie date de sortie grâce à la formule du "plus conditionnel" :

_Intel (*+1 mois*) prévoit (*+1 mois*) de lancer sa prochaine génération de plateforme pour portables lors du troisième trimestre 2009 (*+1 trimestre*), selon (*+1 mois*) les informations du DigiTimes.

Cette nouvelle plateforme a pour nom de code Calpella, elle sera basée sur un processeur central de type Nehalem(*+2 mois*), avec contrôleur mémoire intégré. Il n'y aura donc plus de chipset composé de deux puces northbridge et southbridge, car la majorité du northbridge sera intégré dans le processeur Nehalem.

Une seule puce devrait (*+1 mois*) donc accompagner le processeur sur cette prochaine plateforme, elle a pour nom de code Ibex Peak-M. Les processeurs mobiles architecturés Nehalem ont déjà un nom de code : Clarksfield et Auburndale. Ils auront un contrôleur mémoire DDR3 intégré, et même un chipset graphique intégré « on die » pour le processeur Auburndale._

Voila plus que 9 mois à attendre avec le prochain MBP, c'est facile !!!


----------



## divoli (6 Août 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> D'un point de vue technique, tu as probablement raison... Mais, hormis l'enveloppe exterieure du macbook pro, la batterie et l'ecran. Peut-on reellement prouver que les composants Apple sont meilleurs que ceux de dell?



Ben non, je juge l'ordinateur dans son ensemble, c'est un tout.

Les "composants Apple", ça ne veut rien dire. Apple fait appel à des fabricants qui fournissent aussi des composants (souvent les mêmes) aux grandes marques de PC. 
Si ce n'est, d'une part, qu'Apple se montre plus sélective avec les composants choisis, et d'autre part optimise son OS pour permettre une parfaite adéquation entre l'ordinateur en lui-même et le système d'exploitation. Et ça, c'est unique.
Sans compter la qualité de la finition, qui est globalement bien meilleure que sur bon nombre de PC.

Alors que dans les PC low-cost, le but est de faire un assemblage de composants le moins cher possible, sur lequel on va greffer un OS (Windows) qui est supposé aller sur n'importe quel machine, donc finalement qui n'est optimisé pour rien. Il n'y a aucune réelle cohérence, ni garantie de fiabilité.

Pour le reste, je suis d'accord, Apple pourrait faire quelques efforts sur les tarifs, à la condition _sine qua non_ qu'elle ne sacrifie pas la qualité.
Mais sur le terme, elle a déjà fait beaucoup d'effort. Il y a 7 ou 8 ans, il aurait été totalement inconcevable pour beaucoup d'entre nous d'acheter un PowerBook, dont le prix le réservait presque exclusivement à des professionnels.
Quelle est la part d'utilisateurs de MBP qui ne sont pas des professionnels, actuellement ?


----------



## Skeud (6 Août 2008)

Héhéhé les gars vous m'épatez!!! Faut quand même le faire pour faire "sortir des ses gonds" mon ami divoli ;-)

Pour information, j'ai assisté il y a 6 mois à une conférence du Directeur d'HP France  qui nous a présenté plusieurs points dont un point technique très intéressant :

"Dans l'univers des constructeurs informatique, les constructeurs employant et payant leurs composants les plus chers et de meilleure qualité sont Apple et Sony (même fournisseurs à 90%, faut pas se leurrer non plus)"
---> tiens c'est bizarre, après Apple c'est pas Sony qu'on "critique" d'être cher???

"Ensuite suivent Toshiba, IBM, HP, Dell et d'autres qui se fournissent à 65-75% chez des fournisseurs de gamme correcte. Puis s'en suis Acer et ses PC moisis dont les fournisseurs sont qualifiés de low cost"

Donc comme dit plus haut, la qualité a un prix...


----------



## divoli (6 Août 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Voila plus que 9 mois à attendre avec le prochain MBP, c'est facile !!!



Ce qui nous ramène au printemps 2010, si je comprends bien... 

Ceci dit, mon cher Melaure, à la vue de ta signature, tu dois bien être le seul utilisateur de MBP à avoir une telle CG (buggée ou non).


----------



## Skeud (6 Août 2008)

Bientôt ca va être pire que l'attente de son propre enfant..........


----------



## xao85 (6 Août 2008)

Je rajouterai que le passage à intel n'a pas été sans mal, j'ai eu de sacrés soucis avec deux ordis différents... (macbook et macbook pro) Et franchement ça a commencé à me faire douté de la qualité made in apple fut un temps.  Deplus j'ai loin d'avoir été le seul! 

Par contre mon dernier est une pure merveille de tranquillité!


----------



## Steb (6 Août 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Je rajouterai que le passage à intel n'a pas été sans mal, j'ai eu de sacrés soucis avec deux ordis différents... (macbook et macbook pro)


 
il y a pas des rumeurs comme quoi ils passent à nvidia ? Faudrait pas qu'il y ait les mêmes prolèmes


----------



## melaure (6 Août 2008)

Steb a dit:


> il y a pas des rumeurs comme quoi ils passent à nvidia ? Faudrait pas qu'il y ait les mêmes prolèmes



J'espère bien qu'ils vont vite remettre les dernière Radéon Mobility HD !!! Comme ça ils sont sur de me vendre une machine de suite. Et les râleur qui aiment les puces mal faites de NVidia pourront toujours me racheter le mien.


----------



## rizoto (6 Août 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Et les râleur qui aiment les puces mal faites de NVidia pourront toujours me racheter le mien.



C'est velu :casse:


----------



## Macuserman (8 Août 2008)

Au risaque de decevoir Mel ou Divoli...

Vous aurez surement remarque que les puces i7 mettent un bonne rouste au C2D.
Et ce n'est pas de l'ordre de 10 pourcent, non, c'est de 20 a 50 pourcent dont on parle...


Comme quoi, je vais continuer ma ligne de conduite: ATTENDRE. 


A +


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Au risaque de decevoir Mel ou Divoli...
> 
> Vous aurez surement remarque que les puces i7 mettent un bonne rouste au C2D.
> Et ce n'est pas de l'ordre de 10 pourcent, non, c'est de 20 a 50 pourcent dont on parle...



C'est une moyenne tes pourcentages ? 
Question chaleur, je suis curieux de voir le résultat.


----------



## rizoto (8 Août 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Au risaque de decevoir Mel ou Divoli...
> 
> Vous aurez surement remarque que les puces i7 mettent un bonne rouste au C2D.
> Et ce n'est pas de l'ordre de 10 pourcent, non, c'est de 20 a 50 pourcent dont on parle...
> ...



D'un coté, il parait que la conso augmente (10%) ...


----------



## Kritzkopf (9 Août 2008)

Je sais pas si vous avez la même impression mais depuis quelques jours y a aucunes rumeurs... serait ce le signe de quelques choses?


----------



## flotow (9 Août 2008)

non, c'est juste qu'il n'y a plus personne au poste de commande, c'est tout 
moi, je predis... je predis... Septembre

ok, je sors


----------



## divoli (9 Août 2008)

Voilà; septembre, avec les nouveaux iPod. 

Pour le moment, ce sont les vacances...


----------



## Kritzkopf (10 Août 2008)

Damned 

la théorie que ca aura lieu le mardi 16 septembre ne serait pas qu'une theorie? (parce que la veille l'offre Back To school sera fini aux USA?

En tout cas le jour où je recevrais ce fameux MBP sera marqué de plus qu'une pierre blanche xD


----------



## xao85 (10 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Voilà; septembre, avec les nouveaux iPod.
> 
> Pour le moment, ce sont les vacances...



Oui alez bronzer, vous grillerez votre portefeuille plus tard!


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2008)

la theorie du 16 septembre?
la theorie du bientôt quand ca sera dispo oui


----------



## Kritzkopf (10 Août 2008)

Ok ok 

Bah, on va prendre son mal en patience on va dire ca comme ca 

PS: c'est pas que je suis un gros geek, mais plutot que ca fait des mois que j'espere pouvoir rendre exploitable quelques 1000 photos (Prise en RAW...) plus tous les petits films à monter...:rateau:


----------



## xao85 (10 Août 2008)

La patiente est mère de sagesse!


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2008)

si j'avais une demande a faire (pas forcement pour moi), ca serait de mettre des vrai graveur dans les portables (et surtout, pas trop bridé) car la, le matshita...


----------



## divoli (10 Août 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> PS: c'est pas que je suis un gros geek



Ben t'es un gros chiant, surtout... 

Fais un duo avec Yoskiz, ou plutôt un trio avec Macuserman... 

Ou alors achète un Dell, ça va t'occuper...


----------



## Kritzkopf (10 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben t'es un gros chiant, surtout...
> 
> Fais un duo avec Yoskiz, ou plutôt un trio avec Macuserman...
> 
> Ou alors achète un Dell, ça va t'occuper...



lol xD

Bah oui qu'est ce que j'y peux!... C'est pas ma faute si la Pomme est plus qu'une addiction


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2008)

oh oui, oh oui, avec macuserman 

:love:
et quartet avec divoli? :affraid:


----------



## divoli (10 Août 2008)

Non non, là on a un trio de champions. Moi je n'ai pas le niveau.


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Non non, là on a un trio de champions. Moi je n'ai pas le niveau.


et en plus, il est modeste :love:


----------



## BS0D (10 Août 2008)

Et sinon, les futurs MacBook Pro, ils vont être bien? 

Quels doivent être les changements principaux, qqn a une idée?


----------



## wowy (10 Août 2008)

Pitié un baisse d'au moins 100 euro serait la bienvenue.(c'est juste ce qu'il me manque après mon job d'été pour prendre un macbook pro actuellement).


----------



## BS0D (10 Août 2008)

wowy a dit:


> Pitié un baisse d'au moins 100 euro serait la bienvenue.(c'est juste ce qu'il me manque après mon job d'été pour prendre un macbook pro actuellement).



Haha, je me retrouve il y a quelques années! 

Les specs techniques, ça t'intéresse pas à côté du budget sérieux?


----------



## wowy (10 Août 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Haha, je me retrouve il y a quelques années!
> 
> Les specs techniques, ça t'intéresse pas à côté du budget sérieux?



C'est surtout pour ces specs techniques que je doit prendre un macbook pro et non pas un macbook, devant utiliser maya,blender et solidworks le macbook tout court ne me convient pas.
Mais j'hésite toujours entre mbp à 1800 euro et pc équivalent à 1300-1400 euro.


----------



## BS0D (10 Août 2008)

wowy a dit:


> Mais j'hésite toujours entre mbp à 1800 euro et pc équivalent à 1300-1400 euro.



Go Apple, man! Don't hesitate, screw bilou and his load of sh**, screw BSOD's and freezes and windows. Doors are better


----------



## Macuserman (10 Août 2008)

Eh bah dites moi, les souris dansent qund le chat s'est barre ! 
Quoi, moi un geek ?? Non...

Ou plus serieusement, si quelqu'un songe au MacBook Pro faisant 1699euros, je pense que c'est plus un reve qu'autre chose.
C'est le prix du Air...


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> et?
> je vois pas ou est le probleme, ce sont deux gammes differentes... tout comme le macbook qui talonne le prix d'un MBP entrée de gamme...
> ou comme le PwB 12 qui coutait le prix d'un 15 (et qui etait de la meme gamme en plus)
> bref, y'a rien de spécial, surtout que le Air ne peux que baisser de prix


----------



## divoli (10 Août 2008)

Le MacBook Air va disparaitre. Mais il ne faut pas le dire, c'est secret...


----------



## melaure (10 Août 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Oui alez bronzer, vous grillerez votre portefeuille plus tard!



Ca grille bien sur une 8600 ?


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Le MacBook Air va disparaitre. Mais il ne faut pas le dire, c'est secret...


ca fera un collector de plus 

le probleme, c'est que ca se vend (US)... et un produit qui se vend... ca ne se retire pas 

@melaure: ca permet de se faire cuire un oeuf en attendant la prochaine revision


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Quelle est la part d'utilisateurs de MBP qui ne sont pas des professionnels, actuellement ?





Commence à compter en activant ton iSight


----------



## Kritzkopf (11 Août 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Commence à compter en activant ton iSight



J'ai pas d'Isight moi, tu m'en donne une?

Ok je sors :rateau:


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Août 2008)

Je parlais à Divoli pour lui signaler qu'il utilise lui-même un MacBook Pro 

Si t'en veux une, va t'en acheter une! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2008)

wowy a dit:


> C'est surtout pour ces specs techniques que je doit prendre un macbook pro et non pas un macbook, devant utiliser maya,blender et solidworks le macbook tout court ne me convient pas.
> Mais j'hésite toujours entre mbp à 1800 euro et pc équivalent à 1300-1400 euro.



Si tu bosses l'été, je suppose que tu es étudiant.
Donc tu as accès aux tarifs étudiant. 
Si t'es à 100 euros près, c'est bon.


----------



## divoli (11 Août 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Je parlais à Divoli pour lui signaler qu'il utilise lui-même un MacBook Pro
> 
> Si t'en veux une, va t'en acheter une! :rateau:



Même si j'utilise mon MBP en marge de mon activité professionnelle (pour effectuer certains travaux où je veux quand je veux), je reconnais que je fais partie de ces nombreux particuliers qui ont choisi un MBP.
Vu ce qu'il apporte en terme de performances, de confort, de polyvalence, je ne pourrais pas me contenter d'un MacBook.

Mais c'est un phénomène récent. Il y a ne serait-ce que sept ou huit ans, acheter un powerbook dans le cas d'un particulier aurait été très difficile tant son prix était élevé, c'était vraiment l'ordinateur du professionnel.
Et même les premiers iBook palourdes étaient chers...

Il y a quand même eu une nette évolution concernant les prix.


----------



## Kritzkopf (11 Août 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Je parlais à Divoli pour lui signaler qu'il utilise lui-même un MacBook Pro
> 
> Si t'en veux une, va t'en acheter une! :rateau:



Oui j'avais bien compris, c'était juste une petite boutade histoire qu'une âme généreuse m'offre l'Isight avec ce qu'il y a au bout  bon maintenant cette vanne tombe à l'eau c'est pas grave xD


----------



## xao85 (11 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Même si j'utilise mon MBP en marge de mon activité professionnelle (pour effectuer certains travaux où je veux quand je veux), je reconnais que je fais partie de ces nombreux particuliers qui ont choisi un MBP.
> Vu ce qu'il apporte en terme de performances, de confort, de polyvalence, je ne pourrais pas me contenter d'un MacBook.
> 
> Mais c'est un phénomène récent. Il y a ne serait-ce que sept ou huit ans, acheter un powerbook dans le cas d'un particulier aurait été très difficile tant son prix était élevé, c'était vraiment l'ordinateur du professionnel.
> ...



+1


----------



## Kritzkopf (11 Août 2008)

Demain c'est mardi, demain c'est mardi!...


...
Bah quoi? L'espoir fait vivre, non?


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Août 2008)

Non, demain c'est ravioli!


----------



## flotow (11 Août 2008)

pour moi, ravioli, c'est ce soir :/

sinon, les prix ont été divisés par deux depuis 2002.. donc bon, rien que ca, ca permet de se donner une idée  (suffit d'aller voir les tests de PwB ou autre...)


----------



## melaure (12 Août 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> ATi est dans les choux en ce moment...
> Alors ils en ont sorties deux bonnes...mais ils sont dans les choux.
> 
> nVidia a eu un blèm', oui, pas toi ?? Jamais ?
> ...



Encore plus n'importe nawak, au vu des dernières news 

Eux, ils ont bien fait la part des choses :

Des jeux Blizzard avec les cartes AMD

Alors c'est quand que tu comprends ?


----------



## flotow (12 Août 2008)

je comprends que les ATI font mieux tourner Motion, et les applis graphiques... 
donc pour moi, c'est ATI 

on peut dire ce que l'on veut, mais la X1600, c'est top


----------



## xao85 (12 Août 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> on peut dire ce que l'on veut, mais la X1600, c'est top



Ma 8600m GT a peut être un défaut de fabrication mais elle met une grande rouste à ta X1600 !


----------



## flotow (12 Août 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Ma 8600m GT a peut être un défaut de fabrication mais elle met une grande rouste à ta X1600 !


pas sur avec les apps graphiques


----------



## melaure (12 Août 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> pas sur avec les apps graphiques



Les Radéon Mobility actuelles n'ont plus rien à voir avec la X1600


----------



## lifenight (12 Août 2008)

Ce que Tucpasquic veut dire c'est que les pilotes ati sont bien meilleurs que ceux de nvidia sur mac os x, j'ai une geforce 8800gs, je parie que la x1600 met une rouste à mon gpu dans les traitements vidéos et photos ...

Même un shift pomme 3 fait freezer mon imac pendant quelques secondes ...


----------



## Kritzkopf (12 Août 2008)

Pour revenir au sujet initial, j'ai réussi a attendre pendant quelques jours mais là j'ai nouveau l'achat qui me démange


----------



## Amalcrex (12 Août 2008)

Vas y lâche toi tu verras ça fait du bien 
A la limite achète déjà une partie ça te fera patienter...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

J'en peux plus c'est la première fois que je poste ici tout les jours mon rituel c'est de venir voir vos questions réponses loool

Moi j'ai encore le temps même s'il sors j'ai pas encore l'argent faut que je revend mon Imac avant d'ailleurs désolé pour le HS , j'aimerais savoir votre avis pour la revente de mon IMac.

je l'ai acheté le 22 décembre dernier c'est le 2 eme modèle celui qui est sortie en Aout 2007 pas la mise a jour d'avril de cette année c'est un 20 pouces j'ai rajouté 4 go de ram Crucial dedans la cote argus sur macsell est de 1240 euros.

http://www.mac2sell.net/permalink/?id=b78890973588375a6dc2123a7c87a82c

j'aimerais bien le vendre au moins 1100 euros mais bon quand je vois le prix des nouveaux IMac ça me fais un peu peur , je l'ai pris a la fnac.

j'ai rajouté une garantie 0 pixels pack confort a 59 euros a l'époque j'avais racké 1433 euros le tout

Désole du HS mais c'est toujours intéressant de connaître les opinions de chacun je l'attend trop ce nouveau MBP 

Désolé d'être romancier


----------



## Kritzkopf (13 Août 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Vas y lâche toi tu verras ça fait du bien
> A la limite achète déjà une partie ça te fera patienter...



Bah j'aimerais bien d'autant qu'après la commande, y a l'attente de la livraison... mais comment on fait pour acheter une partie de mbp? j'achète la boite et ensuite l'ordi une fois la MAJ passé? xD

Désolé Wizzard35 mais j'ai aucune solution a ton problème!


----------



## flotow (13 Août 2008)

sauf qu'on parle d'ATI a ATI, hors moi je parlait de ATI a nvidia a conf. a peut pres equivalentes


----------



## -=(ben)=- (13 Août 2008)

Voila je reviens de mon long week-end et toujours rien de nouveau.. hormis

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/38613/un_point_sur_les_produits_apple_a_venir/

Il est fou lui MBP en 2009!! une machine pas mise à jour pendant presque une année 
De plus, cela ne colle pas avec l'annonce faite par Apple le 30/07, comme quoi les stocks d'iPod et de portables étaient en nette diminution pour les 3 prochaines semaines.
Entendez par là qu'une mise à jour est prévue pour la rentrée de septembre

Aller MBP pour debut septembre!!!


----------



## melaure (13 Août 2008)

-=(ben)=- a dit:


> Voila je reviens de mon long week-end et toujours rien de nouveau.. hormis
> 
> http://www.mac4ever.com/news/38613/un_point_sur_les_produits_apple_a_venir/
> 
> ...



C'est déjà arrivé qu'une gamme ne soit pas renouvelé pendant 1 ans. Quand aux annonces, tant qu'elles ne sont pas réellement faite ...


----------



## -=(ben)=- (13 Août 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est déjà arrivé qu'une gamme ne soit pas renouvelé pendant 1 ans. Quand aux annonces, tant qu'elles ne sont pas réellement faite ...



Oui mais quand Apple lance un produit ont constatent très souvent une diminution ou rupture des stock pendant quelques semaines donc cela ne colle pas... à moins que cela ne soit encore dû au J.O de pékin... diminution des productions....

Bref il devrait deja être renouveller ou bénéficier d'une diminution du tarifs, je croit pas qu'ils vont attendre debut 2009 pour sortir un nouveaux MBP....:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (13 Août 2008)

Hello,  

Comment savoir si les MBP actuellement en vente sur l'Apple Store sont toujours "contaminés" par les puces Nvidia défectueuses ?

Au cas où je n'arriverai pas à attendre la mise à jour...

Thanks,


----------



## divoli (13 Août 2008)

On ne peut pas le savoir avec certitude.

Mais tu imagines Apple et nVidia continuer à vendre des CG en sachant sciemment qu'elles sont défectueuses ? 
Cela me parait hautement improbable, le problème a très probablement été réglé depuis un certain temps sur celles mises en vente...


----------



## melaure (13 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> On ne peut pas le savoir avec certitude.
> 
> Mais tu imagines Apple et nVidia continuer à vendre des CG en sachant sciemment qu'elles sont défectueuses ?
> Cela me parait hautement improbable, le problème a très probablement été réglé depuis un certain temps sur celles mises en vente...



Ce serait une bombe à retardement financière pour eux car il seront obligé de changer tout ça à leur frais. On suppose donc que non. Ceci dit je n'ai plus envie de voir de puces NVidia dans les MPB, ou alors qu'enfin Apple fasse un truc intelligent en proposant le choix en BTO.

Avec le volume de MBP vendus aujourd'hui, c'est tout à fait possible de faire fabriquer deux séries de cartes mères en ATI et en NVidia.


----------



## divoli (13 Août 2008)

Le problème, c'est en partie l'absence de concurrence. 

Depuis que je suis sur Mac, je vois que l'on a toujours à faire au binôme ATI-nVidia, qui sont capables toutes les deux du pire comme du meilleur. Elles ont toutes les deux "leur période".

Je vais éviter de parler d'Intel et de ses chipsets GMA.

Je pense aussi que le processus industriel est en cause. A force de toujours vouloir comprimer les couts (avec des acheteurs qui exigent moins cher et des actionnaires qui en demandent plus), on finit par produire de la m*rde.

Finalement, si on veut des ordis toujours moins chers, il ne faudra pas se plaindre des retours de bâton...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (13 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Le problème, c'est en partie l'absence de concurrence.
> 
> Depuis que je suis sur Mac, je vois que l'on a toujours à faire au binôme ATI-nVidia, qui sont capables toutes les deux du pire comme du meilleur. Elles ont toutes les deux "leur période".
> 
> ...


Des ordinateurs toujours moins chère, est-ce que c'est ce que la clientèle d'Apple désire vraiment? D'accord, c'est vrai pour HP, Dell etc etc, et sans doute Apple, mais dans de bien moindre mesure. Si le prix est de loin le premier facteur d'influence pour l'achat d'une nouvelle machine, alors on ne s'oriente pas vers un mac. Si il est second ou premier ex-aequo, alors on se dirige vers Apple. 
Sinon je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi, comme toujours 

Les ingénieurs de Nvidia ont été irrésponsable dans cette histoire, mais je ne souhaite pas du tout voir une disparition de Nvidia des ordinateurs d'Apple. Cet expérience va leur apprendre quelque chose. Et ATI n'est pas plus vert.


----------



## melaure (13 Août 2008)

Hé oui, fini l'époque de l'excellente Voodoo 4500 ...

Les autres marques sont en effet marginales.


----------



## rizoto (13 Août 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Hé oui, fini l'époque de l'excellente Voodoo 4500 ...
> 
> Les autres marques sont en effet marginales.


Elle ne m'a pas marque cette carte comparee aux somptueuses 3dfx 1 & 2


----------



## divoli (13 Août 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Des ordinateurs toujours moins chère, est-ce que c'est ce que la clientèle d'Apple désire vraiment? D'accord, c'est vrai pour HP, Dell etc etc, et sans doute Apple, mais dans de bien moindre mesure. Si le prix est de loin le premier facteur d'influence pour l'achat d'une nouvelle machine, alors on ne s'oriente pas vers un mac. Si il est second ou premier ex-aequo, alors on se dirige vers Apple.
> Sinon je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi, comme toujours
> 
> Les ingénieurs de Nvidia ont été irrésponsable dans cette histoire, mais je ne souhaite pas du tout voir une disparition de Nvidia des ordinateurs d'Apple. Cet expérience va leur apprendre quelque chose. Et ATI n'est pas plus vert.



Ce que veut la clientèle d'Apple (il me semble), ce sont des ordinateurs de qualité. Et quand je parle de qualité, je parle du Mac comme d'un tout, le hardware et le software du Mac étant intimement liés (c'est ce qui fait la force des Mac).

Si ce n'est que:
- Apple est bien obligé, tout comme ses "concurrents", d'essayer de se montrer "compétitive",
- Apple ne fabrique rien et est obligé de faire appel aux d'autres fournisseurs pour son hardware. Il y en a un qui merdouille et cela a des conséquences également pour Apple.

Concernant nVidia, on pourrait notamment se demander pourquoi cette société a choisi ce matériau qui rend cette CG potentiellement défectueuse, et pourquoi elle ne s'en est pas rendu compte beaucoup plus tôt. On pourrait se demander si ce n'est pas dû à une histoire de couts, au niveau du matériau et des contrôles de qualité...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (13 Août 2008)

Ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est pourquoi Apple continue à privilégier Nvidia alors qu'ils n'offrent aucun drivers acceptable pour notre plateforme. D'accord, techniquement pendant longtemps ils ont eu de l'avance sur ATI, et encore, mais vue l'optimisation mac de leurs cartes, ATI est nettement au dessus! 

Nvidia là est inexcusable, j'avais lu le rapport de leur président sur l'affaire il y a 1 mois ou 2, et s'il n'employait pas les mots "faibles coûts", il avouait qu'ils avaient voulu utiliser des matériaux de qualités innapropriés, et qu'à l'avenir ils en employeraient de plus résistant. (comprendre plus chère)
Ensuite vue la guerre que se livre Nvidia et ATI, je crois que pas mal de contrôle de qualité ont tout simplement été supprimé pour pouvoir sortir les cartes dans les meilleurs délais. Après coup ils ont vue l'erreur.


----------



## divoli (13 Août 2008)

Quand Apple a intégré cette CG de nVidia dans les MBP dès juin 2007, beaucoup de MacUser s'en sont félicités (pour ne pas dire qu'elle faisait la quasi unanimité). C'était une des CG pour mobile les plus performantes du moment. Et l'on quittait ces traine-savattes (à l'époque) de chez ATI, avec leur X1600 et leurs autres CG qui ne valaient guère mieux en terme de performance.

Quand à savoir pourquoi Apple continue à faire perdurer cette CG alors qu'il y aurait mieux chez ATI actuellement, je suppose que c'est une question de contrat à respecter avec nVidia.

Le prochain MBP sera peut-être équipé d'une carte ATI. C'est cyclique.

De toute façon, si l'on regarde sur une plus longue période, ATI et nVidia, c'est bonnet blanc / blanc bonnet. Même si c'est nVidia qui est en difficulté actuellement.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Août 2008)

Des disques SSD sur l'intégralité de la future gamme portable Apple?



> À en croire les sites de rumeurs, la prochaine révision de MacBook et MacBook Pro devrait marquer une véritable rupture avec la gamme actuelle.



En option. Donc. Mais faudra casquer...


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (13 Août 2008)

Je me réjouis de voir ça.

J'espère qu'on pourra monter plus haut en terme de capacité HD. Beaucoup de portable propose maintenant entre 320Go et 500Go.

C'est la seule chose selon moi.

Maintenant, si on veut faire les capricieux, peut-être pourraient-ils revoir leurs transferts de chaleur.


Du reste, je suis extrêmement satisfait de mon MPB.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (13 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Quand Apple a intégré cette CG de nVidia dans les MBP dès juin 2007, beaucoup de MacUser s'en sont félicités (pour ne pas dire qu'elle faisait la quasi unanimité). C'était une des CG pour mobile les plus performantes du moment. Et l'on quittait ces traine-savattes (à l'époque) de chez ATI, avec leur X1600 et leurs autres CG qui ne valaient guère mieux en terme de performance.
> 
> Quand à savoir pourquoi Apple continue à faire perdurer cette CG alors qu'il y aurait mieux chez ATI actuellement, je suppose que c'est une question de contrat à respecter avec nVidia.
> 
> ...


Oui et j'étais même un des plus heureux à l'époque :love: Jusqu'à ce que je recoive mon MBP. Presque chaque fois que je joue à un jeu, j'ai des bugs graphiques. C'est pas très important, et bon, ça reste des jeux. Simplement y'en a qui tournait bien sur une simple GMA de Macbook mais souffre de bug impardonnable avec les cartes Nvidia. Je sais jouer sur mac, c'est mal, mais c'est l'une des trois raisons qui m'ont poussé à changer pour un MBP, avec la finition et la taille de la dalle. J'aime bien aussi me dire que mon ordinateur n'est limité à aucun usage.  Bref... cette carte graphique est une des plus puissante, mais dans certains usages elle est plombé par ses drivers, qui rend dans ces cas précis un chipset graphique integré plus performant et fiable. Autant les graves soucis de conception de Nvidia ne m'influenceront pas le moins du monde au moment de l'achat de mon prochain mac, autant vue les drivers de leur carte graphique, si Apple propose une ATI même moins puissante, elle aura ma préférence immédiate.


----------



## divoli (13 Août 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Presque chaque fois que je joue à un jeu, j'ai des bugs graphiques. C'est pas très important, et bon, ça reste des jeux. Simplement y'en a qui tournait bien sur une simple GMA de Macbook mais souffre de bug impardonnable avec les cartes Nvidia.



Là je suis quand même très étonné. Je ne suis pas un gros joueur, mais aussi bien avec OS X que sur Windows via bootcamp je n'ai pas tellement eu de bug graphique.

Concernant les drivers, j'ai le sentiment qu'une fois une CG commercialisée, les fabricants de CG ont de plus en plus tendance à passer immédiatement à la suivante, et ainsi de suite, sans jamais prendre le temps d'optimiser les drivers...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (13 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Là je suis quand même très étonné. Je ne suis pas un gros joueur, mais aussi bien avec OS X que sur Windows via bootcamp je n'ai pas tellement eu de bug graphique.
> 
> Concernant les drivers, j'ai le sentiment qu'une fois une CG commercialisée, les fabricants de CG ont de plus en plus tendance à passer immédiatement à la suivante, et ainsi de suite, sans jamais prendre le temps d'optimiser les drivers...


En l'occurence je parlais de Civilization IV et Republic the Revolution. Je ne suis pas un gros joueur non plus, je joue qu'à ces deux là très occasionellement, mais bon le fait est là, les bugs d'affichage sont omniprésent, malgré toutes les maj. 
Sous bootcamp, aucun problème.

J'ai le même sentiment, tout cette histoire m'a l'air d'être un accident de rush de Nvidia. Les industries informatiques me donnent souvent l'impression de travailler en apné. J'ai le sentiment qu'elles frôlent avec le désastre à chaque instant, mais que pour le moment elles sont plutôt chanceuse. Reste qu'à espérer qu'elles ne tirent pas trop sur cette corde. J'exagère un peu, mais c'est l'idée.
Bonne nuit...


----------



## ch_997 (13 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Concernant les drivers, j'ai le sentiment qu'une fois une CG commercialisée, les fabricants de CG ont de plus en plus tendance à passer immédiatement à la suivante, et ainsi de suite, sans jamais prendre le temps d'optimiser les drivers...




+1. D'ailleurs, j'ai remarque que la "mode" en ce moment, c'est de sortir un driver "special" pour un jeu...tellement qu'ils n'arrivent pas a faire un bon driver pour tous les jeux...et au bout de 2 mois, y'a meme pu d'update de driver  Mais bon, si vous voulez jouer, prenez une console, ca ne bug pas ! Jouer sur un MB(p) est vraiment le truc a penser en dernier^^


----------



## divoli (13 Août 2008)

Oui. De toute façon, au niveau des jeux, on sait bien que la CG sera vite obsolète, alors...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (13 Août 2008)

ch_997 a dit:


> Mais bon, si vous voulez jouer, prenez une console, ca ne bug pas ! Jouer sur un MB(p) est vraiment le truc a penser en dernier^^


 
Carrément c'est ce que j'ai fait... j'ai viré mon PC pour acheter une PS3 et maintenant je me lance sur un MBP...

Et franchement ça change la vie... fini les ennuis !


----------



## rizoto (13 Août 2008)

ch_997 a dit:


> +1. D'ailleurs, j'ai remarque que la "mode" en ce moment, c'est de sortir un driver "special" pour un jeu...tellement qu'ils n'arrivent pas a faire un bon driver pour tous les jeux...et au bout de 2 mois, y'a meme pu d'update de driver  Mais bon, si vous voulez jouer, prenez une console, ca ne bug pas ! Jouer sur un MB(p) est vraiment le truc a penser en dernier^^



Et les bons jeux sur PC/mac ?

Starcraft, Wow, diablo, fallout, TF2, CS, stalker, civilization  et j'en passe....

Sans compter tous les jeux de gestions, les STR, etc...


----------



## Skeud (13 Août 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Carrément c'est ce que j'ai fait... j'ai viré mon PC pour acheter une PS3 et maintenant je me lance sur un MBP...
> 
> Et franchement ça change la vie... fini les ennuis !



Je crois que c'est une très bonne idée...Sauf que je préfère jouer au clavier d'une part et d'autre part je ne sais pas si je rentabiliserais une PS3... A mediter


----------



## Karb0ne (13 Août 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Carrément c'est ce que j'ai fait... j'ai viré mon PC pour acheter une PS3 et maintenant je me lance sur un MBP...
> 
> Et franchement ça change la vie... fini les ennuis !



+1 c'est en effet un bon moyen de virer les problèmes de compatibilité avec les jeux et driver windows. La PS3 est classe en noir laqué et le MBP n'en parlons meme pas :king:


----------



## Kritzkopf (13 Août 2008)

Pfiou vous êtes fou! Au prix de la ps3 et de ses jeux je préfère jouer a des vieux jeux ou cracker des jeux pourris (genre EA games) histoire de ce marrer 2 minutes et de passer à un autre jeu 

De toutes facons à la base, si on prend un mac, c'est pas pour jouer. Et si on veut jouer on paie plus cher qu'un mac  et autant être bourré de fric pour s'acheter la dernière carte graphique afin de jouer au dernier jeu qui est superbement baclé et mal optimisé et tout ca pour se la peter dans la cour du collège de son secteur 

Après je suppose que le mbp est un compromis.

Quand je pense que quand j'étais petit (8 ans environ), sur ce qui s'appellait un power macinstosh je crois, je jouais des heures à bonkhead, jeu 2D qui tient en 8Mo mais avec un gameplay certes limité mais efficace. Alors que maintenant on a des jeux qui mange pres de 10Go et tout ca pour voir des chiures de mouches qui n'interesse personne...

Bref on s'égare de notre sujet... Quelqu'un m'offre un mbp histoire d'attendre la MAJ plus tranquillement?  (mouhaha que je suis drôôlllle...)

*out*


----------



## divoli (13 Août 2008)

Le MacBook Pro face à la concurrence.



			
				pcinpact a dit:
			
		

> Oui, pourquoi finalement irait-on acheter un MacBook Pro quand on trouve les mêmes caractéristiques pour beaucoup moins cher, ou une machine plus puissante, mieux équipée et mieux accompagnée pour le même prix ? Parce qu&#8217;*Apple maitrise l&#8217;intégralité de la chaine de production de ses machines : il n&#8217;y a pas d&#8217;un côté un système d&#8217;exploitation que l&#8217;on doit adapter à son produit, et de l&#8217;autre le matériel, il n&#8217;y a qu&#8217;un tout très homogène.*
> 
> *Le MacBook Pro est une machine puissante, et se démarque sur des points comme les dimensions plus faibles et son poids, plus léger que la grande majorité des concurrents. Une machine fine et relativement légère est une cible très concrète pour une partie des acheteurs, et « l&#8217;expérience » Mac garantit une utilisation immédiate au démarrage de l&#8217;ordinateur, en dehors des éventuelles mises à jour la première fois.
> *
> ...



CQFD.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (14 Août 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> De toutes facons à la base, si on prend un mac, c'est pas pour jouer. Et si on veut jouer on paie plus cher qu'un mac  et autant être bourré de fric pour s'acheter la dernière carte graphique afin de jouer au dernier jeu qui est superbement baclé et mal optimisé et tout ca pour se la peter dans la cour du collège de son secteur


Mais dis pas ça, c'est tirer sur Apple! Une bonne config tour PC pour le jeu peut se trouver au même prix que les iMac. J'écoute de la musique avec mon mac, pourquoi est ce que je ne pourrais pas jouer avec mon mac? La plateforme Mac ne sera jamais un media center sans le jeu. Et c'est pas en réfutant contre vents et marrées le contraire qu'Apple va progresser. 
Les Drivers Nvidia mac sont imbuvable, et je ne me vois pas jouer à Civ sur console.


----------



## Karb0ne (14 Août 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Pfiou vous êtes fou! Au prix de la ps3 et de ses jeux je préfère jouer a des vieux jeux ou cracker des jeux pourris (genre EA games) histoire de ce marrer 2 minutes et de passer à un autre jeu
> 
> De toutes facons à la base, si on prend un mac, c'est pas pour jouer. Et si on veut jouer on paie plus cher qu'un mac  et autant être bourré de fric pour s'acheter la dernière carte graphique afin de jouer au dernier jeu qui est superbement baclé et mal optimisé et tout ca pour se la peter dans la cour du collège de son secteur
> 
> ...



Pas du tout d'accord avec toi, tu mets windows en bootcamp et tes jeux vont tourner parfaitement... bon sauf crysis mais bon là c'est une autre polémique...


----------



## Kritzkopf (14 Août 2008)

Quand je disais que le macbook pro était un compromis c'était dans le sens où, comme tu l'as dit Karb0ne, tu pourras déjà faire pas mal de jeux mais certainement pas les derniers jeux.

Disons que c'est sur que Apple devrait faire un peu plus d'effort pour les jeux . Ca ferait switcher pas mal de gens d'ailleurs.

Maintenant, si j'ai switché c'est pas pour les jeux ca c'est sur (mais ca m'a pas empecher de choisir un mbp).


----------



## Macuserman (14 Août 2008)

Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord sur les jeux...
A moins que la priorité de l'acheteur oit de joueravec un ordi à 1800&#8364;, Applen'a as du tout besoin de faire des efforts sur le jeux.
Si les jeux compatibles MacOS X ne vous vont pas, et bas acheter une license MS et installez-la via BootCamp, mais ne reportez pas la faute sur Apple.
Le MacBook pPro n'est pas vraiment fait pour jouer, même s'il peut être sollicité par moment.


----------



## rizoto (14 Août 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> J, Applen'a as du tout besoin de faire des efforts sur le jeux.
> Si les jeux compatibles MacOS X ne vous vont pas, et bas acheter une license MS et installez-la via BootCamp, mais ne reportez pas la faute sur Apple.



Pourtant les joueurs font partis des utilisateurs informatiques qui dépensent beaucoup et souvent. 



Macuserman a dit:


> Le MacBook pPro n'est pas vraiment fait pour jouer, même s'il peut être sollicité par moment.



Il n'est pas moins fait pour jouer que les autres portables de catégorie équivalente. Et si apple avait voulu ne s'adresser qu'aux pros, ils auraient mis des quadro ou des fireGL

de plus, chez Apple, si tu veux un portable et jouer, tu n'as qu'un choix le MPB. Ca tombe bien car il s'en sort plus qu'honorablement.


----------



## melaure (14 Août 2008)

Oui et désolé, je n'ai PAS envie de jouer sous Windows. Quand je joue à WoW, je peux suivre iChat en même temps ou une émission de télé sous EyeTV. Alors Bootcamp, ça me fait bien rire. Je ne veux pas être coupé de Mac OS X parce que je joue !


----------



## v.r (14 Août 2008)

Salut,

Je me suis décidé à acheter un macbook pro pour la rentré et je surveille ce topic depuis quelques jours, à savoir si un nouveau MPB sort prochainement et si il vallais le coup d'attendre la nouvelle gamme.

J'ai rencontré par hasard hier à Boulanger 2 représentant Europe de Mac, et je leur ai demandé si justement il valais encore la peine d'acheter Le MBP actuel en 2.4 Ghz avec 3 Mo de cache et un FSB à 800 Mhz, en gros si un eventuel centrino 2 aller sortir.

Il m'a fait comprendre que le centrino 2 c'etait pas pour la rentré et qu'il fallais attentre le premier trimestre 2009 pour  ésperer une nouvelle gamme en rayon, en sachant qu'il etait en pleine installation d'un Stand Mac tout Neuf avec des Macbook et Macbook Pro.

Ca fais peur de mettre 1800 u dans le MBP si il baisse de 200 ou 300 u dans 6 mois.

A prix équivalant on retrouve plusieurs 15.4 pouces avec du centrino 2 égal ou Supérieur à 2.4 avec un FSB de 1066 MHz.

Comme par exemple le Sony : http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_Portables/39840-Vaio_BZ11VN.html

Ecran à Led, Disque en 7200 trs 4 giga de ram , 2.6 kg...ainsi qu'un DVD pour installer XP Pro.

Le Mac sur l'apple store avec 4 Giga de ram et un Disque à 7200 trs monte à plus de 2000 u :/

Ce qui m'interessé le plus dans un Mac c'etait l'OS, car je ne souihaite pas d'une machine avec Vista, je recherche une machine fiable pour coupler un Serato dessus (carte son usb) avec une utlisation 100 % Audio, pas de jeux en vue.

Voila ça me laisse un petit mois pour me décider après je me lance,

MPB actuel, Sony, Attentre et attendre encore un nouveau... difficile de faire le bon choix surtout sans essayer les machines.

Je reste sur le topic en mailing list, merci encore pour toutes vos infos.

Vincent.


----------



## rizoto (14 Août 2008)

v.r a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En général, les prix ne changent pas dans le temps. mais les config évoluent...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2008)

J'étais entrain de pensé apple pourrais très bien faire ça

avant l'imac alu y'avais l'imac blanc la taille écran était de 17 a 20 pouces maintenant l'imac alu fais 20 et 24 pouces

je me suis demandé ça pourrait très bien se faire exemple le macbook passe a 15 pouces donc les macbook pro passent de 17 a 20 pouces c'est tout a fais fesable on vois bien des portable 20 pouces un peu plus qu'avant sinon ils peuvent passé le premier modèle de MBP a 16,4 Sony le fais sur certain de ses portables Vaio.

vous allez me demander pourquoi j'ai pensé ça et bah si le MBP passe en Lecteur Superdrive Blue Ray ya de forte chance que les écrans change de taille...

qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## divoli (14 Août 2008)

Wizzard35 a dit:


> qu'en pensez-vous ?



Que tu n'as jamais dû voir un MBP.

Personne ne veut d'un MBP épais comme une brique, lourd comme un coffre fort et avec une batterie de tracteur.

Les portables de 20" existent (quand on peut bien les qualifier de "portables", en effet qui va s'amuser à transporter un truc qui pèse entre 4 et 7 kg ?). Je trouve que cela frise le ridicule...
Cela va exactement à l'inverse de ce qui caractérise les MBP. J'ai essayé de le mettre en évidence dans mon post juste au dessus, mais manifestement tu ne l'as pas lu.


----------



## ch_997 (14 Août 2008)

v.r a dit:


> Il m'a fait comprendre que le centrino 2 c'etait pas pour la rentré et qu'il fallais attentre le premier trimestre 2009 pour  ésperer une nouvelle gamme en rayon, en sachant qu'il etait en pleine installation d'un Stand Mac tout Neuf avec des Macbook et Macbook Pro.



nonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## divoli (14 Août 2008)

v.r a dit:


> J'ai rencontré par hasard hier à Boulanger 2 représentant Europe de Mac, et je leur ai demandé si justement il valais encore la peine d'acheter Le MBP actuel en 2.4 Ghz avec 3 Mo de cache et un FSB à 800 Mhz, en gros si un eventuel centrino 2 aller sortir.
> 
> Il m'a fait comprendre que le centrino 2 c'etait pas pour la rentré et qu'il fallais attentre le premier trimestre 2009 pour  ésperer une nouvelle gamme en rayon, en sachant qu'il etait en pleine installation d'un Stand Mac tout Neuf avec des Macbook et Macbook Pro.



Et bien sûr, on va les croire... :sleep:

J'ai des tas d'anecdotes, comme celle-là. Par exemple, il y a plusieurs années en arrière, quand un responsable d'Apple avait déclaré qu'intégrer un superdrive dans un portable Apple était trop compliqué et qu'il fallait attendre longtemps avant que cela n'arrive.
Et paf, trois mois après, le premier portable Apple avec un superdrive apparaissait. :mouais:

Il faut bien qu'ils continuent à vendre leurs produits, les gens d'Apple. Il ne vont pas te dire" Oui oui, un nouveau portable va sortir le 17 septembre, vous pouvez attendre"...


----------



## kevinh44fr (14 Août 2008)

v.r a dit:


> Il m'a fait comprendre que le centrino 2 c'etait pas pour la rentré et qu'il fallais attentre le premier trimestre 2009 pour  ésperer une nouvelle gamme en rayon, en sachant qu'il etait en pleine installation d'un Stand Mac tout Neuf avec des Macbook et Macbook Pro.



J'espère qu'il t'a mentit, parce que ça voudrait dire qu'il n'y aurait rient avant 2009?
Si c'est le cas, alors Apple pour moi a rien compris. C'est maintenant qu'il faut renouveler la gamme. Mais je pense qu'il t'a mentit, car si Apple (comme dit partout) veut être au "top", faut adopter les nouvelles technologies maintenant car dans 1 mois, le MB et le MBP deviennent obsolète.


----------



## divoli (14 Août 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> J'espère qu'il t'a mentit, parce que ça voudrait dire qu'il n'y aurait rient avant 2009?
> Si c'est le cas, alors Apple pour moi a rien compris. C'est maintenant qu'il faut renouveler la gamme. Mais je pense qu'il t'a mentit, car si Apple (comme dit partout) veut être au "top", faut adopter les nouvelles technologies maintenant car dans 1 mois, le MB et le MBP deviennent obsolète.



Le MBP va être renouvelé dans les deux prochains. Même si je n'en sais rien, c'est à 99,99 % probable. 

Il aurait déjà dû être renouvelé en juin dernier, s'il n'y avait pas eu le retard d'Intel concernant la nouvelle plateforme Intel (Montevina)...


----------



## rizoto (14 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Le MBP va être renouvelé dans les deux prochains. Même si je n'en sais rien, c'est à 99,99 % probable.
> 
> Il aurait déjà dû être renouvelé en juin dernier, s'il n'y avait pas eu le retard d'Intel concernant la nouvelle plateforme Intel (Montevina)...



Vous voyez quoi comme carte graphique dedans? Ati ou Nvidia? le choix comme l'a proposé Melaure?


----------



## Kritzkopf (14 Août 2008)

En tout cas j'ai pas encore eu de mac, mais je peux déjà faire un reproche à Apple. 

Parce que franchement ca leur couterais quoi de faire une annonce même vague sur la date de sortie des MAJ, je demande meme pas le jour ou le mois, mais rien qu'un trimestre suffirait...


----------



## divoli (14 Août 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Vous voyez quoi comme carte graphique dedans? Ati ou Nvidia? le choix comme l'a proposé Melaure?




Comment pourrais-je le savoir ? 

Je vais dire: la meilleure CG. 

Par contre, cette possibilité de choisir la CG en option, comme c'est le cas sur le MacPro, cela me parait peu probable...



Kritzkopf a dit:


> En tout cas j'ai pas encore eu de mac, mais je peux déjà faire un reproche à Apple.
> 
> Parce que franchement ca leur couterais quoi de faire une annonce même vague sur la date de sortie des MAJ, je demande meme pas le jour ou le mois, mais rien qu'un trimestre suffirait...



Ca leur couterait une probable chute des ventes, jusqu'à cette prochaine révision qui verrait les ventes repartir fortement à la hausse. C'est difficilement gérable pour une grosse entreprise.


----------



## melaure (14 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Par contre, cette possibilité de choisir la CG en option, comme c'est le cas sur le MacPro, cela me parait peu probable...



C'est bien pour ça que je souhaite des clones si Apple ne veut pas mettre le matos que je veux !!! Commence à bien faire ce monopole du hard !


----------



## divoli (14 Août 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est bien pour ça que je souhaite des clones si Apple ne veut pas mettre le matos que je veux !!! Commence à bien faire ce monopole du hard !



Installer un OS sur le matos que l'on veut, ça s'appelle un PC avec Windows ou Linux dessus. Et l'on sait bien vers quoi ça mène, ce genre de truc...


----------



## rizoto (14 Août 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> En tout cas j'ai pas encore eu de mac, mais je peux déjà faire un reproche à Apple.
> 
> Parce que franchement ca leur couterais quoi de faire une annonce même vague sur la date de sortie des MAJ, je demande meme pas le jour ou le mois, mais rien qu'un trimestre suffirait...



Non, ça ferait chuter les ventes des produits actuellement en vente.


----------



## v.r (14 Août 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> En général, les prix ne changent pas dans le temps. mais les config évoluent...



Le prix élevé d'un Mac me semblais être ammortie par la qualité du matériel et du fait qu'il se démode assez lentement, même si la config tourne bien avec son proc et ses 2 giga, je crains fort qu'il soit dépassé d'ici 1 an.

Un MBP pro en 20' j'espère pas, cela m'etonnnerais, surtout qu'il vise une clientèle à usage professionnel, et un 20 pouces n'est pas vraiment transportable au quotidien.

Sinon le macbook black est bien tentant, même avec une CG integré au chipset, mais 13' en appli plein écran ça fait juste.


Les offres portables de la rentré commence à tomber un peu partout, apple compte faire une offre sur la config de leurs Mac ?


----------



## Kritzkopf (14 Août 2008)

Ok ok ca ferait chuter les ventes mais bon, il peuvent préciser l'année alors :rateau:

Je suis en train de m'arracher les cheveux avec ces histoires d'attendre ou pas! xD


----------



## divoli (14 Août 2008)

Va chez le coiffeur, tu te fais passer la tondeuse, c'est plus difficile de les arracher, après...


----------



## Kritzkopf (14 Août 2008)

Certes certes xD 

En tout cas cette mise a jour a interet d'avoir lieu avant que je me dise que j'ai attendu des mois pour rien et que maintenant je suis obligé de commandé l'ordi que j'aurais pu avoir il y a quelques mois...

Dans tout les cas ca flood bien ce soir


----------



## divoli (14 Août 2008)

Tu es du genre à avoir la poisse, toi. Tu vas le commander, et 3 semaines après, le nouveau sortira. :rateau:

Je le sens bien comme ça, tiens...


----------



## melaure (14 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Installer un OS sur le matos que l'on veut, ça s'appelle un PC avec Windows ou Linux dessus. Et l'on sait bien vers quoi ça mène, ce genre de truc...



Toujours cet argument à deux balles. Tu sais très bien que les clones n'étaient pas comme les PC. Ils n'utilisaient que du matos géré par Mac OS ! Et franchement avec plus que deux constructeurs de puces graphiques, je ne vois pas pourquoi il n'y aurait pas tous les drives nécessaires.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Que tu n'as jamais dû voir un MBP.
> 
> Personne ne veut d'un MBP épais comme une brique, lourd comme un coffre fort et avec une batterie de tracteur.
> 
> ...



j'ai pensé ça sur le coup après c'est vrai que pour transporté ça bonjour la galère divoli tu me fais marré coupé les cheveux a la tondeuse trop fort celle la loooool


----------



## Kritzkopf (14 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Tu es du genre à avoir la poisse, toi. Tu vas le commander, et 3 semaines après, le nouveau sortira. :rateau:
> 
> Je le sens bien comme ça, tiens...



Méchant! xD

C'est tout ce que j'ai a dire


----------



## divoli (14 Août 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Toujours cet argument à deux balles. Tu sais très bien que les clones n'étaient pas comme les PC. Ils n'utilisaient que du matos géré par Mac OS ! Et franchement avec plus que deux constructeurs de puces graphiques, je ne vois pas pourquoi il n'y aurait pas tous les drives nécessaires.



C'est bien ce que je dis, comme sur les PC. Tu veux libérer OS X pour qu'il se retrouve dans la même position que Windows. Un OS qui n'est optimisé pour rien, et qui finit par en dégouter plus d'un.

Passe à Windows, tu pourras choisir tout le matos que tu veux. Essaye d'être cohérent jusqu'au bout. Ou rejoins le clan des "hackintosh", qui sont toujours prompts à se pavaner en ayant joués les Dr Frankenstein en ayant installés OS X sur un PC. Mais qui sont toujours plus discrets quand il s'agit de parler des performances de leur machin au quotidien.

Je l'ai déjà dit, on le sait, et l'article que j'avais cité plus haut va dans le même sens. Le secret du Mac, c'est la parfaite synergie entre OS X et le Mac sur lequel il est installé. On sépare OS X du Mac et ce sera le bordel.

Les kernell panic de OS X rejoindront les écrans bleus de Windows dans la postérité...


----------



## rizoto (15 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je dis, comme sur les PC. Tu veux libérer OS X pour qu'il se retrouve dans la même position que Windows. Un OS qui n'est optimisé pour rien, et qui finit par en dégouter plus d'un.
> 
> Passe à Windows, tu pourras choisir tout le matos que tu veux. Essaye d'être cohérent jusqu'au bout. Ou rejoins le clan des "hackintosh", qui sont toujours prompts à se pavaner en ayant joués les Dr Frankenstein en ayant installés OS X sur un PC. Mais qui sont toujours plus discrets quand il s'agit de parler des performances de leur machin au quotidien.
> 
> ...



Entièrement d'accord avec toi Divoli. Mais peut être que les personnes qui souhaitent des clones le souhaite non pas pour écononmiser 300 euros sur un conifg mais plus pour combler les manques dans la gamme Apple... (pas de tour moyenne gamme, premier portable avec carte graphique = 1800 euros)


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (15 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Le MBP va être renouvelé dans les deux prochains. Même si je n'en sais rien, c'est à 99,99 % probable.


Entièrement d'accord! Voilà, les deux prochains, bien parlé! :love:


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Le MBP va être renouvelé dans les deux prochains. Même si je n'en sais rien, c'est à 99,99 % probable.



Je voulais dire dans les deux prochains mois... :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (15 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je voulais dire dans les deux prochains mois... :rateau:



Hello les copains :rateau:

2 months !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! j'espère que tu te trompes :love: dans 5 jours j'ai plus de Pc et là je pourrais encore patienter 2 à 3 semaines max....

Apple louperais la rentrée... je vois pas quel intérêt il y aurait à sortir une gamme en octobre... sauf pour les fêtes de fin d'année mais dans ce cas ils seraient en avance...

Enfin à suivre quoi !!

Yo


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2008)

Ben je pense septembre / octobre, en effet.

Je pense plus courant septembre, avec des nouvelles gammes de MBP, de MB, d'iPod. Les rumeurs (même si ce ne sont que des rumeurs) convergent en ce sens.

Mais bon, la rentrée, Apple l'a déjà en partie loupée. Elle se prépare normalement par des annonces en mai / juin, pas en septembre...
Les étudiants et universités américaines (ce sont eux qui font référence) ont déjà renouvelé leur parc informatique, c'est trop tard...


----------



## Amalcrex (15 Août 2008)

moi je dis yaura juste rien du tout et vous l'aurez tous dans le c*** d'avoir attendu


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (15 Août 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> moi je dis yaura juste rien du tout et vous l'aurez tous dans le c*** d'avoir attendu



J'ai bien l'impression oui


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> moi je dis yaura juste rien du tout et vous l'aurez tous dans le c*** d'avoir attendu



Bah, sur ce topic et en presque mille posts, cela fait presque cinq mois que certains l'ont dans le c*l...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (15 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bah, sur ce topic et en presque mille posts, cela fait presque cinq mois que certains l'ont dans le c*l...



Par principe je vais attendre 2 à 3 semaines... mais après c'est bon je me déciderai je pense...


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Par principe je vais attendre 2 à 3 semaines... mais après c'est bon je me déciderai je pense...





divoli a dit:


> Tu es du genre à avoir la poisse, toi. Tu vas le commander, et 3 semaines après, le nouveau sortira. :rateau:
> 
> Je le sens bien comme ça, tiens...



------


----------



## rizoto (15 Août 2008)

Sur le refurb, ca vaut le coup je pense. :sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (15 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> ------ 	Citation:
> Envoyé par *Yoskiz*
> 
> 
> ...



Je crois que tu aimes bien jouer avec nos nerfs divoli


----------



## frolick10 (15 Août 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Sur le refurb, ca vaut le coup je pense. :sleep:



sur le refurb les MBP ne sont ils pas concerné par les prob de carte video Nvidia? Si c'est le cas je suis pas sur que cela soit si avantageux...


----------



## frolick10 (15 Août 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Par principe je vais attendre 2 à 3 semaines... mais après c'est bon je me déciderai je pense...



Dans 3 semaines, il serait dommage de ne pas attendre 3 autres semaines...


----------



## Kritzkopf (15 Août 2008)

frolick10 a dit:


> Dans 3 semaines, il serait dommage de ne pas attendre 3 autres semaines...



C'est pour ca que j'attends toujours comme un con :rateau:

De toute facons si le 15 septembre y a rien je pense commander (je met au conditionnel comme ca je me mouille pas trop xD)


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2008)

Et s'il sort le 30 septembre ? 

Tu vas passer pour le roi des cons, tout le monde va se foutre de ta gueule, et même les petits enfants vont te jeter des pierres sur ton passage...


----------



## Kritzkopf (15 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Et s'il sort le 30 septembre ?
> 
> Tu vas passer pour le roi des cons, tout le monde va se foutre de ta gueule, et même les petits enfants vont te jeter des pierres sur ton passage...



Disait l'homme au mbp


----------



## Nitiel (15 Août 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> moi je dis yaura juste rien du tout et vous l'aurez tous dans le c*** d'avoir attendu


 
tout à fait d'accord avec toi


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (15 Août 2008)

frolick10 a dit:


> Dans 3 semaines, il serait dommage de ne pas attendre 3 autres semaines...



Pouaaaaaaaa !!! 

Vrai... non mais non de diou vaut mieux ne pas regarder et commander je crois !!!


----------



## Amalcrex (15 Août 2008)

Ça me fait bien rire quand même, tous ceux qui ont déjà des mac rigolent bien. Les autres, ils bavent  ... et patientent...
Courage les gars je suis avec vous  (ou pas )


----------



## frolick10 (15 Août 2008)

Perso, un MBP me tente bien pour remplacer/compléter mon imac G5 et mon ibook G4. 

Mais j'attends que le MBP dispose d'une puce dédié HD, FW 3200, USB 3 et wifimax, bluetooth associé au wifi... et accesoirement le graveur Blu ray.

Alors plus vite la nouvelle version MBP sortira, plus vite la version suivante arrivera :bebe:


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2008)

L'USB3 et le Firewire3200, ce ne sera à ma connaissance pas avant la fin de l'année prochaine, sauf erreur de ma part...


----------



## Nitiel (15 Août 2008)

frolick10 a dit:


> Perso, un MBP me tente bien pour remplacer/compléter mon imac G5 et mon ibook G4.
> 
> Mais j'attends que le MBP dispose d'une puce dédié HD, FW 3200, USB 3 et wifimax, bluetooth associé au wifi... et accesoirement le graveur Blu ray.
> 
> Alors plus vite la nouvelle version MBP sortira, plus vite la version suivante arrivera :bebe:


 


Tu nes pas pressé toi


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (15 Août 2008)

_"Il n'y a bien qu'Apple pour lancer un produit le 15 août. Il y a dix ans jour pour jour, Apple commercialisait le premier iMac..." lire article :  http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/127165/l-imac-fete-ses-dix-ans

_Ah la la... si cela pouvait être la même chose pour la maj du MBP !!_
_


----------



## frolick10 (15 Août 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Tu n&#8217;es pas pressé toi



J'ai fait un long travail sur moi même... pour ne pas céder à la tentation de commander avant 2009 ;-)


----------



## rizoto (15 Août 2008)

frolick10 a dit:


> J'ai fait un long travail sur moi même... pour ne pas céder à la tentation de commander avant 2009 ;-)




Le meilleur moyen pour ça, c'est de se dire, est ce que j'en ai vraiment besoin? en quoi cela va changer mon quotidien? perso, cela me remet vite les idées en place.

 T'as déja une paire de mac donc, tu dois bien pouvoir patienter...


----------



## darkbeno (16 Août 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ca fera un collector de plus
> 
> le probleme, c'est que ca se vend (US)... et un produit qui se vend... ca ne se retire pas


 
C'est oublier l'ipod mini...


----------



## darkbeno (16 Août 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Apple louperais la rentrée... je vois pas quel intérêt il y aurait à sortir une gamme en octobre... sauf pour les fêtes de fin d'année mais dans ce cas ils seraient en avance...
> 
> Yo


 
Je pense qu'apple peut se permettre de sortir un portable n'importe quand... Deja, rentree ou pas, noel ou pas, il aura nous tous comme client ce nouveau macbook. Et des gens comme nous y'en a des milliers !


----------



## frolick10 (16 Août 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> T'as déja une paire de mac donc, tu dois bien pouvoir patienter...



Voilà c'est exactement ça


----------



## divoli (16 Août 2008)

frolick10 a dit:


> J'ai fait un long travail sur moi même... pour ne pas céder à la tentation de commander avant 2009 ;-)



Bah oui, n'empêche que t'as pas fini tes croquettes...


----------



## Macuserman (18 Août 2008)

Pouvons-nous penser une mise à jour lors de la révision tarifaire que pourrait faire Apple?

Ou bien alors, peut-être que l'abscence d'Apple Inc. de l'Apple Expo n'est pas étrangère à quelques bonnes surprises...


----------



## frolick10 (19 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bah oui, n'empêche que t'as pas fini tes croquettes...



....


----------



## Macuserman (22 Août 2008)

Ne nous attendons pas à de nouveaux Mac à la rentrée, je pense qu'ils y passeront fin septembre, voir un peu plus tard pour les fêtes de la fin d'année...

C'est sur, mais ils ont intérêt à s'activer ET à s'appliquer...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (22 Août 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> C'est sur, mais ils ont intérêt à s'activer ET à s'appliquer...



Hello,

Carrément d'accord, mon Pc n'est toujours pas vendu sur e-bay donc cela me fait patienter... mais après il va falloir prendre une décision... :mouais:


----------



## Nitiel (22 Août 2008)

Arrêtez d'attendre, commandez-le !!!!

Moi je le recois le 3 ou 4 septembre.


----------



## Skeud (22 Août 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Arrêter d'attendre, commander !!!!
> 
> Moi je le recois le 3 ou 4 septembre.



Arrête de poster, apprends l'orthographe!!!!!!


----------



## Kritzkopf (22 Août 2008)

No comment sur ta remarque Skeud  

Le problème d'acheter ou non a déjà était traité :

Soit on peut pas attendre et on estime le mbp actuel satisfaisant et on achète, soit on attend.


----------



## Nitiel (22 Août 2008)

Apple devrait vendre un calendrier de l'avent que lont connecterai à internet et chaque jours Apple déverrouillerait une case, avec une surprise.
Et le jour J, un mac en chocolat, un macbook pro choco, hum !!!! :rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (22 Août 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Apple devrait vendre un calendrier de l'avent que l&#8217;ont connecterai à internet et chaque jours Apple déverrouillerait une case, avec une surprise.
> Et le jour J, un mac en chocolat, un macbook pro choco, hum !!!! :rateau:



S'il te plaît, resaisis-toi, c'est pas un post pour dire nimp' ici...
C'est sérieux, alors, as-tu un avis sur les futurs MacBook Pro?


----------



## Kritzkopf (22 Août 2008)

C'est sur que dans c'est 49 pages il n'y a que des choses sérieuses


----------



## Nitiel (22 Août 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> S'il te plaît, resaisis-toi, c'est pas un post pour dire nimp' ici...
> C'est sérieux, alors, as-tu un avis sur les futurs MacBook Pro?


 
Ca faire des mois que vous vous vous rabâchez les mêmes choses, le futur macbook pro sera juste une mise à jour et Apple l'annoncera surement vers septembre ou octobre mais la révision majeure sera pour l'année prochaine avec l&#8217;intégration des nouveaux processeurs Intel, si Apple reste sur des Intel !


Après dire c'est que du sérieux ce post et beh dit moi ta appris a lire ?


----------



## rizoto (22 Août 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> [Arrêtez d'attendre, commandez-le !!!!
> 
> Moi je le recois le 3 ou 4 septembre.


s'il y a une grosse maj dans 1 mois, je penserai a toi :rateau:


Nitiel a dit:


> Ca faire des mois que vous vous vous rabâchez les mêmes choses, le futur macbook pro sera juste une mise à jour et Apple l'annoncera surement vers septembre ou octobre mais la révision majeure sera pour l'année prochaine avec l&#8217;intégration des nouveaux processeurs Intel, si Apple reste sur des Intel !
> 
> Après dire c'est que du sérieux ce post et beh dit moi ta appris a lire ?


t'aide pas beaucoup d'un coté :sleep:


----------



## Macuserman (23 Août 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Si il y a une grosse maj dans 1 mois, je penserai a toi :rateau:
> T'aides pas beaucoup d'un coté :sleep:



Merci Rizotto...
Et si tu trouves qu'on rabâche toujours les mêmes choses, libres à toi de ne pas les lire.
Mais ces 49 pages sont à 95% extrêmements correctes.

On s'en passera des calendriers de l'"Avant" et j'en passe et des meilleures.
Un peu de respect s'il te plaît, il y a 30.000 personnes qui ont lues ce post, alors un qui nous dit "sert à rien ton truc, vous radotez les vieux..."


----------



## divoli (23 Août 2008)

Dis donc, Macuserman, tes chevilles... Regarde tes chevilles !


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Août 2008)

A mon avis c'est plutôt une  30ène de personnes qui ont regardé le fil un millier de fois, mais soit...
De toute façon tous les sujets sur les futures sorties alors qu'on a aucune information, ce ne sont que des rumeurs et pour moi ça n'a aucun grand intérêt


----------



## divoli (23 Août 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> A mon avis c'est plutôt une  30ène de personnes qui ont regardé le fil un millier de fois, mais soit...
> De toute façon tous les sujets sur les futures sorties alors qu'on a aucune information, ce ne sont que des rumeurs et pour moi ça n'a aucun grand intérêt



Alors là, tu es d'une incroyable perspicacité. Je suis sur le c*l...


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Août 2008)

Non mais bon c'est vrai quoi...
On va pas me faire croire que ce fil est pas fait pour dire des conneries qd mm 
Y'a rien de sérieux là dedans ou c'est moi qui suis lourd et qui voit tout mal?


----------



## divoli (23 Août 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Y'a rien de sérieux là dedans ou c'est moi qui suis lourd et qui voit tout mal?



Deuxième option.


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Août 2008)

Bah... T'es de mauvaise foi 
J'suis sur que tu en penses pas moins
Soit toute façon continuez à essayer de deviner combien il y aura de chipsets dans le nv MBP


----------



## divoli (23 Août 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Bah... T'es de mauvaise foi
> J'suis sur que tu en penses pas moins
> Soit toute façon continuez à essayer de deviner combien il y aura de chipsets dans le nv MBP



Ben c'est surtout moi qui ai posté le plus, dans ce topic. 

C'est une insulte à mon intelligence et à ma clairvoyance que tu me fais là, mon cher Amalcrex. :rateau:

Je t'attends demain à 08h00 avec ton témoin, afin de laver cet affront. 


Non mais sérieusement. Ce topic est un mélange de pronostiques, de réflexions, d'évaluations, d'articles et de remarques diverses qui ne sont pas forcément des  "conneries", le tout émaillé de blagounettes dans la joie et la bonne humeur.

Et oui, on a tendance à rabacher, oui tout cela se base sur des rumeurs, puisqu'Apple ne fait pas d'annonces officielles à l'avance.


----------



## rizoto (23 Août 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Bah... T'es de mauvaise foi
> J'suis sur que tu en penses pas moins
> Soit toute façon continuez à essayer de deviner combien il y aura de chipsets dans le nv MBP



Cela depend si tu comptes celui pour espionner les utilisateurs :rateau: .

Bon ca devient malsain ici...


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Août 2008)

Des pronostiques ça je suis d'accord, des réflexions à la limite (mais sur base de quoi?), les articles pareil...
Mais soit je veux pas faire de polémique chacun sa façon de voir les choses 
Désolé si j'ai pu t'attaquer d'une façon ou d'une autre (ce n'est pas du tout voulu)


----------



## divoli (23 Août 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Des pronostiques ça je suis d'accord, des réflexions à la limite (mais sur base de quoi?), les articles pareil...
> Mais soit je veux pas faire de polémique chacun sa façon de voir les choses
> Désolé si j'ai pu t'attaquer d'une façon ou d'une autre (ce n'est pas du tout voulu)



Ben ce n'est pas possible que tu ais tout lu, alors. Tu diras à des membres éminents comme Melaure ou Nightwalker que leurs réflexions relevaient de la "connerie"...

Il y avait des bases de réflexions intéressantes, par exemple sur le fait d'intégrer ou non un lecteur de blu-ray...
Des reflexions sur ce à quoi pourrait rassembler le futur MBP, en fonction du matériel du moment.
Des réflexions sur le fait de choisir un MBP plutôt qu'un PC...
Etc, etc...
Si tu n'as retenu de ces discussions que "des conneries", c'est un peu dommage.


----------



## Macuserman (23 Août 2008)

Dovoli, c'est exactement ça que je pensais: un post sympa, bourré d'idées, et toujours gai.
Merci! 

Rizoto: c'est entendu, et je suis ravi que tu me l'ai d'of en MP, mais une fois c'est pour effacer la première et la deuxième pour en ajouter...

Amalcrex: je pense qu'on est un minimum sérieux, tout en deconnant parfois. 
Et franchement, nos bases de réflexion sont vraiment interressantes, Divoli te le confirme, je le pense aussi.

Apparemment, Nitiel a mal compris l'esprit de ma remarque; il l'a prise au sérieux !


----------



## divoli (23 Août 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Dovoli




Non, moi c'est Divoli. 

Pas Dovoli, Tivoli, Tovoli, Ravioli.

DIVOLI. 

Pour vous servir.


----------



## Macuserman (23 Août 2008)

Ahh ce clavier du Touch a fourchu...

Désolé, depuis le temps qu'on se connaît pourtant.


----------



## Kritzkopf (23 Août 2008)

Faut dire qu'il n'y a rien a se mettre sous la dent en ce moment!


----------



## rizoto (23 Août 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Faut dire qu'il n'y a rien a se mettre sous la dent en ce moment!



Oui on a les nerfs a vif !!!


----------



## psy4katre (23 Août 2008)

Je reviens a 'instant de la fnac et le vendeur m'a affirmé que les macbook et macbook pro qui etaient en presentation etaient équipés de la plateforme centrino 2.
Alors la je comprend plus rien 
Les macbook sont ils vraiment equipés du centrino 2 ou alors il m'a raconté des co**eries?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Août 2008)

psy4katre a dit:


> Je reviens à l'instant de la FNAC et le vendeur m'a affirmé que les macbook et macbook pro qui etaient en presentation etaient équipés de la plateforme Centrino 2.
> Alors là je ne comprend plus rien.
> Les macbook sont ils vraiment equipés du Centrino 2 ou alors il m'a raconté des co**eries?



Deuxième choix.
Ce ne sont ni des Montevina, ni des i7 Nehalem.

Ils sont encore en Santa Rosa. Encore plus les MacBook Pro d'ailleurs.


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Août 2008)

Je n'oserais pas dire que ce que vous avez dit était sans intérêt, mais pour moi ça l'est un tout petit peu... à partir du moment où on a aucune information.
Si apple disait "on sortira xx sur les nvx MBP", ok. On en parle et on voit les côtés positifs et négatifs, ça se discute.
Mais là... C'est mon avis, je n'engage que moi 
Cela dit en passant, j'ai aussi réagi dans ce fil, par rapport aux lecteurs blu-ray par exemple...


----------



## divoli (23 Août 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Je n'oserais pas dire que ce que vous avez dit était sans intérêt, mais pour moi ça l'est un tout petit peu... à partir du moment où on a aucune information.
> Si apple disait "on sortira xx sur les nvx MBP", ok. On en parle et on voit les côtés positifs et négatifs, ça se discute.
> Mais là... C'est mon avis, je n'engage que moi
> Cela dit en passant, j'ai aussi réagi dans ce fil, par rapport aux lecteurs blu-ray par exemple...



Décidément, tu ne comprends rien ou tu le fais exprès... 

*On ne peut pas* donner d'informations précises, puisqu'Apple ne communique jamais à l'avance sur ses nouveautés. Ce ne peut donc pas être le but de ce topic.

Le but est plus général. C'est de discuter des possibles évolutions de MBP, d'échanger des points de vue entre utilisateurs ou futurs utilisateurs, de sentir un peu les demandes des uns et des autres.
Après tu appelles cela comme tu veux; du blabla, de la masturbation intellectuelle, etc...

Mais je peux aussi parfaitement comprendre que si tu as déjà un MBP, dont tu es parfaitement satisfait, ce qui peut sortir par la suite tu t'en fiches un peu.


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Août 2008)

Non non même si j'en avais pas je ne penserais pas différemment. 
Puis si j'en ai un, je peux aussi le changer contre un nouveau si ils sont mieux 
J'ai très bien compris ce que tu m'as dit je ne suis pas con, mais si tu lis un peu ce que j'ai écrit j'ai tout mis au conditionnel... Bien sûr que ce n'est pas le cas.
Mais soit on va arrêter la polémique tu ne comprends pas mon point de vue non plus


----------



## Macuserman (23 Août 2008)

Bien sûr qu'on le comprend, mais le but de mon post est exactement celui décrit par Divoli!(Il aura remarqué qu'un clavier tactile fourche moins maintenant...).

Mais puisque personne n'a de concret...


----------



## divoli (23 Août 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Mais soit on va arrêter la polémique tu ne comprends pas mon point de vue non plus



Bah ce topic ne t'intéresse pas, dans le sens où tu n'y vois pas d'intérêt, et puis c'est tout. 

Perso, si je commence à aller poster dans chaque topic pour dire qu'il ne m'intéresse pas, ça va me prendre un bon moment et la démarche paraitra totalement incohérente.

Enfin bon... :sleep:


----------



## melaure (23 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben ce n'est pas possible que tu ais tout lu, alors. Tu diras à des membres éminents comme Melaure ou Nightwalker que leurs réflexions relevaient de la "connerie"...



Merci Divoli   




divoli a dit:


> Il y avait des bases de réflexions intéressantes, par exemple sur le fait d'intégrer ou non un lecteur de blu-ray...
> Des reflexions sur ce à quoi pourrait rassembler le futur MBP, en fonction du matériel du moment.
> Des réflexions sur le fait de choisir un MBP plutôt qu'un PC...
> Etc, etc...
> Si tu n'as retenu de ces discussions que "des conneries", c'est un peu dommage.



C'est clair, il n'a pas compris le brain-storming


----------



## Macuserman (24 Août 2008)

Ce matin j'étais, avec ma conscience seulement, chez mon Reseller préfèré et j'y suis resté 35 bonnes minutes...

Longtemps l'iPhone fût centre des débats, puis j'en suis venu au MacBook Pro...
On a direct entamé le sujet Blu-Ray.
Alors pour lui, ouï, Blu-Ray possible dans les prochains Mac, y compris MacBook Pro, mais seulement lui, ainsi, on peut espérer un LECTEUR Blu-Ray, mais si d'aventure certains espèrent un GRAVEUR, alors ça va douiller, et on sera loin de 1800&#8364;...

PS: c'est une info a prendre pour ce qu'elle est, mais JAMAIS LE RESELLER N'A ÉTÉ CONTACTÉ PAR APPLE FRANCE OU US.


----------



## steph_a_paris (24 Août 2008)

Si je regarde à quoi peut servir le Blu-Ray dans un MacBook Pro,

Pour le stockage, le prix de disques Blu-Ray est pour l'instant très élevé. Personnellement je trouve un disque dur externe plus pratique et sinon les DVD sont suffisants. Je ne pense pas être le seul dans ce cas. Il y a certainement des professionnels pour lesquels le BluRay dans un portable sera utile mais je ne pense pas qu'ils soient si nombreux pour l'instant. Dans un Mac Pro c'est certainement devenu une option obligatoire mais dans un MacBook Pro ?

Les films en HD ? Sur l'écran d'un portable ?

Quant aux jeux, il faudrait déjà que les cartes graphiques et l'offre de jeux suivent que ce soit sur Mac ou sur PC.

Autant j'avais tout de suite investi dans le DVD l'année de sa sortie, autant là je ne vois pas.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (24 Août 2008)

steph_a_paris a dit:


> Autant j'avais tout de suite investi dans le DVD l'année de sa sortie, autant là je ne vois pas.



Hello, je suis d'accord avec toi, moi perso j'ai un PC Vaio(que je revend pour switcher par ailleurs) et j'ai un lecteur blu-ray qui me sert à rien... je préfère regarder un blu-ray avec ma PS3 sur un grand écran là on voit la différence avec un DVD.

Et franchement sur un portable regarder un film en HD est-ce vraiment un atout ? pas si sûr quand on voit la qualité d'un DVD qui est déjà très bien...

Non, moi si Apple sort un new MBP, je préfèrerai avoir un plus gros DD et quelques innovations maison d'Apple...

Yo


----------



## rizoto (24 Août 2008)

steph_a_paris a dit:


> Quant aux jeux, il faudrait déjà que les cartes graphiques et l'offre de jeux suivent que ce soit sur Mac ou sur PC.



Allez... tous les joueurs mac et les joueurs Pc n'ont rien compris. l'offre est inexistante, c'est vrai  !!!


----------



## melaure (24 Août 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Et franchement sur un portable regarder un film en HD est-ce vraiment un atout ? pas si sûr quand on voit la qualité d'un DVD qui est déjà très bien...



Tu as déjà regardé les trailers HD du site d'Apple sur un MBP ?

Parce ce que si tu ne vois pas la différence avec un DVD, ce sont tes yeux qu'il faut changer ...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (24 Août 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Tu as déjà regardé les trailers HD du site d'Apple sur un MBP ?
> 
> Parce ce que si tu ne vois pas la différence avec un DVD, ce sont tes yeux qu'il faut changer ...



Evidemment il y a une différence, mais est-ce vraiment l'élément prioritaire à faire évoluer ?

Je me pose juste la question...


----------



## -=(ben)=- (24 Août 2008)

Blu-ray ou pas blu-ray...

A par l'anonce d'apple il y a 3 semaines pour informer d'une baisse de réception des stock.. aucunes rumeurs ou autres annonces n'est venue alimenté ces nouvelles machine... 
Je pense que je vais craqué et le commande mardi ou mercredi...

( perso j'attend un effort sur le prix de l'apple care plutot qu'un lecteur blu-ray...)


----------



## melaure (24 Août 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Evidemment il y a une différence, mais est-ce vraiment l'élément prioritaire à faire évoluer ?
> 
> Je me pose juste la question...



Non tout le matos doit évoluer bien sur, mais le BR en plus serait vraiment bienvenu 

Apple se veut le pro de la vidéo et il n'y a même pas le BR dans les Macs alors que la guerre des formats est terminé ?


----------



## Kritzkopf (24 Août 2008)

Je ne suis pas un fan de vidéos mais je dois avouer que l'intérêt de la vidéo HD en général m'as toujours paru très abstrait et intriguant on va dire.

Braveheart rend toujours aussi bien sur mon CRT en DVD


----------



## melaure (24 Août 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Je ne suis pas un fan de vidéos mais je dois avouer que l'intérêt de la vidéo HD en général m'as toujours paru très abstrait et intriguant on va dire.
> 
> Braveheart rend toujours aussi bien sur mon CRT en DVD



Et alors ce n'est pas parce que certains Ayatollahs du Vinyle se sont accrochés à leur vieilleries, qu'on a interdit le CD aux autres.

Que tu ne veuilles pas le BR, ok, mais y a du monde que le veut ! 

Et un lecteur de BR te permettra aussi de lire des DVD.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2008)

J'aimerais bien un quad-core vu le prix , mais l'autonomie... , ou un changement de design..
Ca me parait impossible 
Pourquoi ne pas vouloir de BR alors que les mbp ont du hd et du LED ?
C'est bête je trouve


----------



## Nitiel (24 Août 2008)

Mais pourquoi des que vous parler blu-ray, vous parler video ! Le blu-ray sert à stocker des donné aussi !

Je pense que si Apple intégre un lecteur/graveur blu-ray  il ajouteront aussi une sorti son et video hdmi.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2008)

Oui , mais de nos jours , une clé usb est plus adaptée non ?


----------



## melaure (24 Août 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Mais pourquoi des que vous parler blu-ray, vous parler video ! Le blu-ray sert à stocker des donné aussi !
> 
> Je pense que si Apple intégre un lecteur/graveur blu-ray  il ajouteront aussi une sorti son et video hdmi.



La aussi je suis bien d'accord. Avec un BR je peux enfin stocker ma biblio photo sur un ou deux support. Le DVD est bien trop petit.


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2008)

Et un écran OLED, c'est possible ?


----------



## Macuserman (24 Août 2008)

La technologie OLED est bien trop onéreuse, c'est possible, mais en option à plusieurs centaines, voir un millier d'euros...

Concernant le BRD, oui, beaucoup s'en servent pour des données!


----------



## Kritzkopf (24 Août 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Et alors ce n'est pas parce que certains Ayatollahs du Vinyle se sont accrochés à leur vieilleries, qu'on a interdit le CD aux autres.
> 
> Que tu ne veuilles pas le BR, ok, mais y a du monde que le veut !
> 
> Et un lecteur de BR te permettra aussi de lire des DVD.



J'ai jamais dit que je vous vous empêcher d'avoir du blue ray

Du BR sur un écran de 15" voir même le 17" HD je vois pas l'intérêt c'est tout 

D'autant que si pour voir un réel avantage au BR comparé au DVD faut avoir une dalle à 1000 euros plus tout l'équipement bof bof.. :rateau:

Après pour stocker des données... pourquoi pas, mais les DD externes le font très bien et moins cher.

En tout cas le Blue Ray ne m'intéresse pas (plus une technologie a la mode et qui n'est utile qu'aux gros cinéphile) et Apple n'a jamais fait dans le "gadget" j'ai l'impression. Maintenant, ca ne reste que mon *impression*.

La seule chose que je souhaite c'est que si Apple met un lecteur ou graveur blue ray qu'il le fasse en option ou du moins que le prix n'augmente pas.


----------



## divoli (24 Août 2008)

Perso, je ne pense pas que beaucoup de gens vont utiliser le blu-ray pour stocker des données, pas plus qu'ils ne le font avec des DVD-DL; cela revient cher et c'est peu pratique. C'est beaucoup plus commode et "rentable" de le faire sur un disque dur externe, voire sur une clé USB. Surtout que le prix au Go de ces supports ne cesse de chuter.
Quand à la video, elle est de plus en plus sur du blu-ray. Même si l'on peut discuter de la qualité d'un film dans ces conditions sur un MBP, les faits sont là. A moyen terme, le blu-ray va supplanter le DVD, du moins pour la video.

Et puis bon, au delà de l'aspect pratique, il y a surtout purement et simplement l'aspect commercial. Et là, continuer de proposer un ordinateur de cette gamme sans lecteur blu-ray, cela va devenir commercialement une abhération. Beaucoup de revues spécialisées (Mac et PC) ont déjà pointé du doigt l'absence de blu-ray sur le MBP.

Apple ne pourra pas repousser bien longtemps l'intégration de cette technologie.


----------



## xao85 (24 Août 2008)

Le problème c'est que je sais pas si ils vont pouvoir tasser un lecteur blueray (voir graveur) dans un espace si fin que dans celui des macbook pro. Où sinon ils vont devoir faire prendre du volume au macbook pro et c'est pas dans la politique de design d'apple.


----------



## divoli (24 Août 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Le problème c'est que je sais pas si ils vont pouvoir tasser un lecteur blueray (voir graveur) dans un espace si fin que dans celui des macbook pro. Où sinon ils vont devoir faire prendre du volume au macbook pro et c'est pas dans la politique de design d'apple.



Il y aurait, d'après ce que j'ai lu, des lecteurs suffisamment fin pour le MBP. Le problème reste au niveau de l'autonomie, qui risquerait d'être notablement péjorée. Sans compter, je suppose, les problèmes de surchauffe qui risquent d'aller en s'aggravant, à moins qu'Apple ne trouve une autre matière que l'aluminium.
Et de plus, il est vraisemblable, comme l'avait expliqué Nightwalker,  qu'Apple essaye de repousser le plus longtemps possible l'intégration de BR pour des raisons stratégiques.


----------



## rizoto (25 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> A moyen terme, le blu-ray va supplanter le DVD, du moins pour la video.
> 
> Et puis bon, au delà de l'aspect pratique, il y a surtout purement et simplement l'aspect commercial. Et là, continuer de proposer un ordinateur de cette gamme sans lecteur blu-ray, cela va devenir commercialement une abhération



Apple propose encore des ordinateurs sans graveur de DVD, alors mettre du BR...



divoli a dit:


> Sans compter, je suppose, les problèmes de surchauffe qui risquent d'aller en s'aggravant, à moins qu'Apple ne trouve une autre matière que l'aluminium.



L'aluminum conduit mieux la chaleur que le plastique, donc, le coque fait office de gros radiateur (elle aide a refroidir). 
Par contre,La chaleur ressentie quand on la touche est plus importante qu'avec le plastique. Ce qui peut donner l'impression que l'ordinateur chauffe plus.

L'aluminium est un materiau noble, leger, facile a travailler, et bon marche. Changer de materiau ne me parait pas evident... mais avec Apple on peut toujours avoir des surprises ...:love:

Sinon, je suis tombe sur une pub pour des pc portables HP, et sony... La meilleure CG utilisee actuellement ( sur des 15,4", pas des 17/20") est toujours la  9600 GT. Du coup, j'ai des doutes sur une future mise a jour de celle-ci...


----------



## divoli (25 Août 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Apple propose encore des ordinateurs sans graveur de DVD, alors mettre du BR...


Apple ne pourra pas rester dans une position anachronique bien longtemps, mon cher Rizoto...



rizoto a dit:


> L'aluminum conduit mieux la chaleur que le plastique, donc, le coque fait office de gros radiateur (elle aide a refroidir).
> Par contre,La chaleur ressentie quand on la touche est plus importante qu'avec le plastique. Ce qui peut donner l'impression que l'ordinateur chauffe plus.



Bah tu joues sur les mots. La chauffe peut être importante, et rajouter un lecteur BR pourrait aggraver encore les choses.



rizoto a dit:


> Sinon, je suis tombe sur une pub pour des pc portables HP, et sony... La meilleure CG utilisee actuellement ( sur des 15,4", pas des 17/20") est toujours la 9600 GT. Du coup, j'ai des doutes sur une future mise a jour de celle-ci...



La quoi ? Tu peux confirmer ?


----------



## rizoto (25 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Apple ne pourra pas rester dans une position anachronique bien
> longtemps, mon cher Rizoto...



On est d'accord. D'un cote le BR, ca sert pas a grand chose, mais il se standardise chez les concurrents. Il faudrait qu'il soit en option.



divoli a dit:


> Bah tu joues sur les mots. La chauffe peut être importante, et rajouter un lecteur BR pourrait aggraver encore les choses.



Non je voulais juste mettre en evidence,  que ce n'est pas parce que l'on a l'impression que le MBP (sur)chauffe qu'il l'ai vraiment...

Ensuite, je doute que le BR influence la temperature d'un ordinateur. La vitesse de rotation d'un lecteur BR est elle superieure a la vitesse de rotation d'un lecteur DVD? 

A moins que tu ne parles par exemple de la lecture de film sur BR qui elle necessite de la puissance processeur?



divoli a dit:


> La quoi ? Tu peux confirmer ?


 La carte graphique  Ce sera peut être une ATI, c'est Melaure qui va être content !


----------



## divoli (25 Août 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> La carte graphique  Ce sera peut être une ATI, c'est Melaure qui va être content !



J'ai bien compris. Mais je me demandais si tu parlais de la 8600 ou de la 9600...


----------



## frolick10 (25 Août 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> A moins que tu ne parles par exemple de la lecture de film sur BR qui elle necessite de la puissance processeur?



Une puce dédié au décodage/encodage HD, permettrait de limiter la hausse de °c... ?


----------



## guiguilap (25 Août 2008)

frolick10 a dit:


> Une puce dédié au décodage/encodage HD, permettrait de limiter la hausse de °c... ?



Du processeur, oui, mais puisque cette puce chauffe aussi, au final, c'est kif kif... :rateau:


----------



## rizoto (25 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> J'ai bien compris. Mais je me demandais si tu parlais de la 8600 ou de la 9600...



Je pensais que le MPB utilisait une 9600 mais ce n'est qu'une 8600 :rose:


----------



## Ptimouss (25 Août 2008)

Melaure > reste calme ! 

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/38849/ati_pas_de_radeon_4870x2_pour_mac_mais_des_4870_et_4850_hd/

Par contre, dans les portables pommés... je ne sais pas, à moins qu'Ati ne sorte des versions mobiles. Dans les iMacs et MacPro aucuns problèmes.


----------



## melaure (25 Août 2008)

Ptimouss a dit:


> Melaure > reste calme !
> 
> http://www.mac4ever.com/news/38849/ati_pas_de_radeon_4870x2_pour_mac_mais_des_4870_et_4850_hd/
> 
> Par contre, dans les portables pommés... je ne sais pas, à moins qu'Ati ne sorte des versions mobiles. Dans les iMacs et MacPro aucuns problèmes.



Bah oui une 4870 HD Mobility dans les MBP !!!


----------



## Ptimouss (25 Août 2008)

Je n'ai rien trouvé sur une version Mobility de la 4870, mais sur la 4850 HD Mobility :

http://www.matbe.com/actualites/44011/amd-ati-mobility-radeon-hd-4850/


----------



## melaure (25 Août 2008)

Ptimouss a dit:


> Je n'ai rien trouvé sur une version Mobility de la 4870, mais sur la 4850 HD Mobility :
> 
> http://www.matbe.com/actualites/44011/amd-ati-mobility-radeon-hd-4850/



J'ai dit ça en vitesse, je ne pensais même pas que les mobility était prêtes. Mais bon déjà une 4850 HD Mobility serait superbe !


----------



## Ptimouss (25 Août 2008)

In Ati Melaure trust ! 

ouai, la 4850 HD Mobility sera déjà bien meilleure que la 8600M. Sans parler des versions desktop (4850 et 4870) qui sont à milles lieues des 2400 ou 2600 actuelles.

Du coup, ça sent peut-être aussi la maj des imacs, vu qu'ils partagent la même plateforme que les portables... wait & see


----------



## guiguilap (25 Août 2008)

Non, pas les iMac, SVP ...


----------



## oligo (25 Août 2008)

> Non, pas les iMac, SVP ...



SI!! Oh oui les iMac!!! J'aimerais tellement voir un nouvel iMac quad!! :rose::rose:


----------



## guiguilap (25 Août 2008)

Penses donc à moi qui viens d'acheter un 3,06 avec 1 To de DD et 4 go de RAM ...


----------



## havez (25 Août 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Penses donc à moi qui viens d'acheter un 3,06 avec 1 To de DD et 4 go de RAM ...



On est 2 alors


----------



## oligo (25 Août 2008)

Ahhhh... Moi aussi j'avais commandé le même... Mais ma commande a été mal faite et au bout d'un mois et demi, j'ai tout annulé... Donc j'attends les nouveau avec une GRANDE impatience... Mais oui je pense à vous aussi! Car finalement, vous êtes déjà sur mac, alors que moi pas... Et le pire, c'est que j'ai déjà vendu mon ancien PC pour switcher... Bah bravo!!


----------



## guiguilap (25 Août 2008)

Faut pas oublier que l'année dernière, le iMac n'a pas adopté la plateforme des portables en même temps...


----------



## oligo (25 Août 2008)

Non, mais c'était, je pense, à cause des nouveaux design! Mais ça, j'en suis pas sûr... Dans le fond, j'ESPERE qu'il y aura une mise à jour rapidement, mais rien n'est sûr... malheureusement


----------



## Ptimouss (25 Août 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Penses donc à moi qui viens d'acheter un 3,06 avec 1 To de DD et 4 go de RAM ...


bah avec la 8800 c'est bon, elle est encore très bien cette carte. Pas de quoi avoir les b*ules si une maj de l'iMac se présente en septembre.


----------



## guiguilap (25 Août 2008)

Ptimouss a dit:


> bah avec la 8800 c'est bon, elle est encore très bien cette carte. Pas de quoi avoir les b*ules si une maj de l'iMac se présente en septembre.



Comme tu dis, pas de risque d'hémorroïdes...  :rateau:


----------



## havez (25 Août 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Comme tu dis, pas de risque d'hémorroïdes...  :rateau:



Cool 
La MAJ arrivera bien un jour,mais il ne faut pas oublier que si Apple mets des processeur multicur dans ses iMac,il seront beaucoup moins puissant que les actuelles! (ex:le maximum pour un iMac Quad-Core est de 2,66Ghz)
Alors,soyons satisfait de nos achat  (sauf si ils sortent un modèle tactile multi-touch )


----------



## melaure (26 Août 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Comme tu dis, pas de risque d'hémorroïdes...  :rateau:



Juste le risque qu'elle soit dans les séries de NVidia qui aurait un soucis


----------



## guiguilap (26 Août 2008)

Pour l'instant j'en ai aucun...


----------



## frolick10 (26 Août 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Du processeur, oui, mais puisque cette puce chauffe aussi, au final, c'est kif kif... :rateau:



Je ne connais pas les caractéristiques de chauffe des puces dédié HD, mais on peut imaginer qu'un processeur chauffe plus en décodage/encodage HD que la somme calorifique de ce proc avec une puce spécialisé car optimisé pour les traitements HD, non? 

Y a pu qu'a attendre


----------



## melaure (26 Août 2008)

frolick10 a dit:


> Je ne connais pas les caractéristiques de chauffe des puces dédié HD, mais on peut imaginer qu'un processeur chauffe plus en décodage/encodage HD que la somme calorifique de ce proc avec une puce spécialisé car optimisé pour les traitements HD, non?
> 
> Y a pu qu'a attendre



C'est exact. Essaye le lire du mpeg2 en décodage logiciel, tu vas pouvoir concrétiser ton analyse


----------



## Macuserman (26 Août 2008)

Si je puis me permettre, il y a ici quelqu'un que je connais pas mal qui aime plutôt beaucoup ATI.

Alors au risque de me faire du mal, j'avoue que les 2 cartes graphiques telles que les 4870 HD et 4850 HD, qu'ATI sortira pour Mac ne sont vraiment pas mal!!

Mais bon, nVidia reste le leader du segment...


----------



## Ptimouss (26 Août 2008)

Ouai, mais le coup des GPU souffrant du "shutdown de la canicule" a refroidit pas mal de monde. De plus, de l'avis général, les drivers Ati pour Mac sont meilleurs que ceux de Nvidia.


----------



## rizoto (26 Août 2008)

Ptimouss a dit:


> Ouai, mais le coup des GPU souffrant du "shutdown de la canicule" a refroidit pas mal de monde. De plus, de l'avis général, les drivers Ati pour Mac sont meilleurs que ceux de Nvidia.



Ca depend pour quel type d'applications? jeux/Imagerie?

A generation equivalente, est ce toujours ATI qui s'en sorte le mieux? je ne suis pas sur


----------



## Ptimouss (26 Août 2008)

Oui, ça dépend des applications. N'ayant pas (encore) de Mac, je n'en sais rien. Mais au fil de mes lectures, il semble que les ati soient plus stables/rapides que les Nvidia dans les tâches courantes (Finder, surf, Mail, Ilife...).

Après, on peut sûrement trouver des applications particulières (3D, jeux...) ou une carte passe devant l'autre et vive-versa.


----------



## rizoto (26 Août 2008)

Ptimouss a dit:


> Oui, ça dépend des applications. N'ayant pas (encore) de Mac, je n'en sais rien. Mais au fil de mes lectures, il semble que les ati soient plus stables/rapides que les Nvidia dans les tâches courantes (Finder, surf, Mail, Ilife...).



 Pour voir la difference entre nvidia et ATI sur ce type d'appli, il faut le vouloir.


----------



## Ptimouss (26 Août 2008)

bah la qualité d'un pilote, ça peut se ressentir, sur la stabilité et la réactivité générale de l'interface graphique. Tout le monde connait ça sous Windows, ou une maj de pilote (pas seulement graphique) peut améliorer les performances et régler des problèmes ou, au contraire, mettre un bordel monstre. Les 1er pilotes Nvidia pour Vista étaient à ch*er, à la limite de l'utilisable, alors qu'Ati en sortait des plus stables.

Mais je n'ai rien contre Nvidia hein, j'en ai une (6800 128Mo). Simplement, en tant que futur switcher, j'essaie de glaner le plus d'infos possibles pour choisir au mieux mon nouveau joujou.


----------



## xao85 (26 Août 2008)

ATI a toujours été meilleurs sous open GL, il est donc normal qu'il soit plus performant sous mac os X!


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2008)

@macuserman:
leader du segment? bah, ATI (avant d'etre racheté) etait plutôt bien placé. apres, AMD a eu du mal a encaisser...

@rizoto: les benchs des cartes sont fait sur la vitesse de clignotement du pointeur, le rendu, etc. dans textedit... alors 

@macuserman: les nouvelles ATI X2 sont mieux que les Nvidia en bench (generation equivalente)


----------



## melaure (28 Août 2008)

Et puis même si ATI était 10% moins rapide ça ne changerais rien ... Je préfèrerais ATI parce que les drivers sont mieux fait et parce qu'ils n'ont pas ces problèmes de fabrication et surtout le dédain du client qu'a NVidia. On ne peut pas faire pire : payez et foutez nous la paix


----------



## -=(ben)=- (28 Août 2008)

Bon apparament d'apres Apple Insider.. MacBook Pro et MacBook courant octobre....

On est quand même passé de fin juillet, a août, puis début septembre et maintenant octobre!! Aller plus que deux mois et on arrivera en Janvier 2009 ^^


----------



## rizoto (28 Août 2008)

melaure a dit:


> et parce qu'ils n'ont pas ces problèmes de fabrication et surtout



ATI n'est pas a l'abri de ce genre de probleme.

Quand j'utilisais mon pc, j'alternai les achats. Parce que si nvidia ou ATI venait a disparaitre...


----------



## guiguilap (28 Août 2008)

-=(ben)=- a dit:


> Bon apparament d'apres Apple Insider.. MacBook Pro et MacBook courant octobre....
> 
> On est quand même passé de fin juillet, a août, puis début septembre et maintenant octobre!! Aller plus que deux mois et on arrivera en Janvier 2009 ^^



Surtout qu'en repoussant tout le temps, ils ont toujours raison ...


----------



## melaure (28 Août 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> ATI n'est pas a l'abri de ce genre de probleme.
> 
> Quand j'utilisais mon pc, j'alternai les achats. Parce que si nvidia ou ATI venait a disparaitre...



Il parait qu'il y en a qui aiment les puces Intel qui simulent une carte graphique ...


----------



## guiguilap (28 Août 2008)

&#9829;

J'ai hâte qu'ils nous sortent un bon modèle pour Noël ! :love:


----------



## Ptimouss (28 Août 2008)

rahh zut, novembre pour l'iMac, et pas mention de blu-Ray par Apple Insiser... j'espère qu'Apple ne va pas nous faire ce coup là !

Guiguilap > toi qui vient d'acheter un iMac 3,06GHz, tu rigoles hein ?   Remarques, j'en ferai autant.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

Juste comme ça en passant, *NightWalker* est rentré de vacances...


----------



## melaure (28 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Juste comme ça en passant, *NightWalker* est rentré de vacances...



Nightqui ?


----------



## divoli (28 Août 2008)

-=(ben)=- a dit:


> Bon apparament d'apres Apple Insider.. MacBook Pro et MacBook courant octobre....
> 
> On est quand même passé de fin juillet, a août, puis début septembre et maintenant octobre!! Aller plus que deux mois et on arrivera en Janvier 2009 ^^



Bah ça ne fait que confirmer les rumeurs qui trainent depuis quelques semaines...


divoli a dit:


> Ben je pense septembre / octobre, en effet.
> Je pense plus courant septembre, avec des nouvelles gammes de MBP, de MB, d'iPod. Les rumeurs (même si ce ne sont que des rumeurs) convergent en ce sens.
> Mais bon, la rentrée, Apple l'a déjà en partie loupée. Elle se prépare normalement par des annonces en mai / juin, pas en septembre...
> Les étudiants et universités américaines (ce sont eux qui font référence) ont déjà renouvelé leur parc informatique, c'est trop tard...


Etant donné qu'il y a une quasi certitude que les iPod seront renouvelés en septembre, Apple préfererait renouveler les MBP fin septembre ou courant octobre. Mais cela m'étonnerait beaucoup que ce soit en janvier. 



melaure a dit:


> Nightqui ?



Kate.


----------



## -=(ben)=- (28 Août 2008)

J'espère que cette fois c'est la bonne... J'attend quand même depuis mi juillet... et surtout avec impatience cette nouvelle Carte graphique ou chipset.. on ne sait pas vraiment bref quelque chose de bon pour faire de la grosse anime sur Cinema 4D!! 

Vroummm vroumm


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2008)

Chez Toshiba


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Août 2008)

C'est vrai que c'est un petit monstre... Fin "petit" 
18" c'est plus si petit que ça!
J'ai vu en magasin des hp 20"... laisse tomber


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2008)

la, c'est surtout le G50-802 qui a un Cell 4 coeur pour l'encodage 
c'est ca que je trouve mortel!


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Août 2008)

Oui c'est clair que point de vue performances... 
Mais rien que sur l'image déjà on imagine son épaisseur... berk berk


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2008)

il pese presque deux fois plus lourd 

mais bon, j'imagine meme pas, sur des apps dediées, le Cell doit griller le GPU
imagine ca avec OpenCL

mais bon, ca n'arrivera jamais


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Août 2008)

Que veux-tu dire griller le gpu?
Par contre c'est vrai qu'avec un bon os ça doit être le pc parfait


----------



## -=(ben)=- (28 Août 2008)

J'ai justement un pote qui a se HP 20", c'est un horreur cet engin! Il pèse vraiment une tonne et je pèse mes mots 
Il n'arrive pas a trouver de sacoche à cette taille, et en plus d'une dalle 20" il est rempli de gadgets qui pompe la batterie, je pensé que c'était une F1 niveau 3D... mais c'est pas mieux que les autres portable :s
Après 17" sa devient plus vraiment utile niveau transport


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Que veux-tu dire griller le gpu?
> Par contre c'est vrai qu'avec un bon os ça doit être le pc parfait



que les GPU (avec Cuda par ex.) peuvent faire des calculs. Je pense (mais rien n'est sur) que le Cell doit etre plus puissant qu'une carte graphique


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Août 2008)

-=(ben)=- a dit:


> J'ai justement un pote qui a se HP 20", c'est un horreur cet engin! Il pèse vraiment une tonne et je pèse mes mots
> Il n'arrive pas a trouver de sacoche à cette taille, et en plus d'une dalle 20" il est rempli de gadgets qui pompe la batterie, je pensé que c'était une F1 niveau 3D... mais c'est pas mieux que les autres portable :s
> Après 17" sa devient plus vraiment utile niveau transport



Ah ben voila...
Mais tout ça il aurait pu le dire avant de l'acheter
Et il en est content ?
L'autonomie est de combien (environ) ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

Ces gros trucs tiennent une heure en général (je parle pour l'acer poubelle de 20") enfin 59 minutes


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Août 2008)

Quel est l'avantage de "portables" pareils alors ?
Si y'a rien de mieux, ni l'autonomie, ni la 3D, ... ?
A part la capacité du DD  ...


----------



## divoli (28 Août 2008)

Oui, mais bon... Ecran de 18", presque 5 Kg... Ce portable n'a de portable que le nom. 

Il est presque plus proche d'un poste fixe que d'un portable. Il est certes bien équipé et probablement très performant, mais je n'ai jamais compris l'intérêt d'avoir un ordi aussi grand et lourd.

A mon avis, on peut difficilement le comparer avec un MBP...


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2008)

le 17", c'est quand meme chiant a balader (mais tellement bon d'avoir un grand ecran quand tu n'es pas chez toi)

finalement, tu as un pour et un contre 

15":
plus facilement transportable mais moins grande surface pour quand tu travailles en mobile (mais bon, mobile sur une table, pas dans un escalier ou tu prend la largeur )

17":
plus encombrant, plus lourd aussi, mais des que tu es a l'hotel ou ailleurs (sauf l'avion ) c'est mortel :rateau:

voila


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, mais bon... Ecran de 18", presque 5 Kg... Ce portable n'a de portable que le nom.
> 
> Il est presque plus proche d'un poste fixe que d'un portable. Il est certes bien équipé et probablement très performant, mais je n'ai jamais compris l'intérêt d'avoir un ordi aussi grand et lourd.
> 
> A mon avis, on peut difficilement le comparer avec un MBP...


Certains ordis vont jusqu'à 8kg !!!
C'est pour les gens qui n'ont pas de place chez eux...


----------



## -=(ben)=- (28 Août 2008)

Ba c'etait un jolie kéké il est parti de l'école 
Il était content de s'être fait payer 2500&#8364; une machine qui pése 7kg et qui tient 1h30/2h
Donc lui c'était surtout pour mater la télé dessus lire des DVD ( il y a une télécommande incrusté au clavier, ba ouai il y a trop de place mdr) Donc il falait pas regarder King kong, ou titanic sinon tu pouvais pas aller jusqu' a la fin 

Carte 8800GS, processeur pas exeptionnel apparament...
Mais le pir c'est l'alim type Xbox premiere génération qui fait 3,4 fois celle d'un ordi normal

 Yeah


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Août 2008)

Génial quoi 
Donc le poids du "portable" et de l'alim doit avoisiner les 10kg 
A ce prix, je préfère prendre un MB et un écran 20"...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

Un macbook pro plutôt


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Août 2008)

Oui pareil, si tu veux... mais alors il sera trop puissant comparé à ce qu'on aurait avec le hp :rateau:


----------



## -=(ben)=- (28 Août 2008)

Je vous conseil d'aller faire un tour au rayon ordi dans une Fnac par exemple et de soulever un de ces ordinateurs (transportable)... au debut on a l'impression qu'il y a l'anti-vole  d'accroché 

Et la on revient du coté des MB et MBP woooo


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

Je l'ai déjà fait , c'est...Bizzare 
Le gars a la fnac n'arrivait pas à quitter itunes , la honte


----------



## Kritzkopf (28 Août 2008)

Sur la question de l'écran le choix se fait vite je trouve.

Arrêtez moi si je me trompe mais la seul chose qui sépare le 17" du second modèle 15", c'est les 2" de l'écran facturé 300&#8364; plus un port USB supplémentaire.

Pour 300&#8364; on peut avoir un très bon 22 pouces, certes ca ne sera pas un écran pour pro de la photo ou autre mais quand même, c'est plus que 17"!

Ajoutant a cela le transport quotidien mon choix est fait pour un mbp 15" et un écran externe!

  Après, j'ai cru entendre que les hp étaient meilleur sur le 17", mais je ne vois pas d'autres différences, de toutes façons des haut parleurs sur un portable n'ont jamais été éblouissants.

Edit : un différence en plus, la demi heure d'autonomie en moins sur le 17" selon le site d'Apple


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

Le 17" , c'est bien pour les personnes qui veulent un transportable...


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2008)

le 17" a un bon son quand meme 
a une époque, il avait aussi le FW800 en plus 

mais bon, quand je l'ai acheté, j'avais 2Go de ram (alors que les 15 n'avais que 1Go) le disque @7200 en option gratos (et non pas 100&#8364; en plus)
bref, les 300&#8364;, je les ais ratrapés avec les options gratos que j'aurais payé sur un 15"


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

Je trouve le 17" magnifique , c'est quoi en mbp Tucpasquic ?


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2008)

un 17" 2.33 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

Faut avoir les moyens 
Tu sais su les coreduo tiennent la route ?


----------



## Skeud (28 Août 2008)

Ah mon Dieu c'est quoi ce Toshiba? Qu'est ce que c'est moche en plus!!!

Des fois je me dis "Allez faut s'ouvrir l'esprit", mais vraiment quand je vois tout ça : portable de 20" et 10kgs, ordinateur ACER (si on peut appeler ça ordinateur)......et ben je suis bien content d'être un Apple-Addict


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2008)

le toshiba est pas si moche que ca (surtout comparé a la concurrence)
ce qui fait son tres gros point fort (si il est exploité) c'est qu'il a un Cell 4 coeur (en plus du dual Intel)
et la, ca doit faire suuuuuper mal pour le encodages/lecture RT


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

Et ma question ?


----------



## Skeud (28 Août 2008)

Oups désolé...:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu sais si les coreduo tiennent la route ?


Alors ?


----------



## flotow (29 Août 2008)

bah, moins bien qu'un C2D mais mieux qu'un P4 

ma mère a un MB CD et bah, ca roule (bureautique/internet)


----------



## Kritzkopf (29 Août 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> le 17" a un bon son quand meme
> a une époque, il avait aussi le FW800 en plus
> 
> mais bon, quand je l'ai acheté, j'avais 2Go de ram (alors que les 15 n'avais que 1Go) le disque @7200 en option gratos (et non pas 100 en plus)
> bref, les 300, je les ais ratrapés avec les options gratos que j'aurais payé sur un 15"



Effectivement de ce point de vue là , mais ca ne se vaut plus maintenant.

Apres chacun fait ce qu'il veut et trouve ce qui lui correspond c'était juste pour montrer mon avis sur la question


----------



## flotow (29 Août 2008)

avis accepté 

au suivant


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> bah, moins bien qu'un C2D mais mieux qu'un P4
> 
> ma mère a un MB CD et bah, ca roule (bureautique/internet)



Ok


----------



## yret (29 Août 2008)

Pour ce qui est des "portables", je crois qu'on atteint la limite à 17" ... ensuite on s'attaque vraiment aux "transportables" ... occasionnellement !


----------



## rizoto (29 Août 2008)

yret a dit:


> Pour ce qui est des "portables", je crois qu'on atteint la limite à 17" ... ensuite on s'attaque vraiment aux "transportables" ... occasionnellement !



Un peu comme si t'achetais un imac qui se replie sur son clavier  ... 


... mais en moins bien


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2008)

Je suis d'accord avec toi mais quand on voit des pc portables 15" qui font 3-4kg , on se demande si c'est un portable...


----------



## melaure (29 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi mais quand on voit des pc portables 15" qui font 3-4kg , on se demande si c'est un portable...



C'est parce que tu n'as pas connu l'époque ou les portables PC faisaient plus de 4 Kg. Et tu as aussi oublié les premiers portables PC 17" à plus de 6 Kg (le premier HP entre autre).


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2008)

Non , mais j'ai déjà vu un pc a base de pentium mmx 
il faisait..4kg pour un 12" c'etait un zenith


----------



## igloodhumour (1 Septembre 2008)

hello

Va t on avoir le droit à un lecteur d'empreintes digital ?

J'y ai gouté sur un Dell et pour les gens qui ont beaucoup de mot de passe c'est franchement top...!!!


----------



## guiguilap (1 Septembre 2008)

La biométrie, c'est pour le côté obscur du monde PC ... Enfin, pour le moment !


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2008)

Je suis contre de AàZ, autant ça sert à rien, autant c'est moche...

Je dis ça parce que il y a un lecteur d'empreintes digitales en USB qui est tout simplement fantastique!!
Je n'ai pas son nom tout de suite là maintenant, mais je l'aurais ce soir...

Contre les L.E.D
Pour les LED.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

En plus tu risques de te faire couper un doigt


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2008)

Juste une petite image en passant...







Une maginifique idée (selon les goûts, parce que les Tosh' Portégé y ressemble un peu, c'est vrai...)

Ici pour la news...


----------



## cham (1 Septembre 2008)

Coucou ! Quelqu'un sait si ces nouveaux MB et MBP vont sortir bientôt ? ? ? J'ai un un peu décroché du fil depuis qq semaines. Merci.


----------



## divoli (1 Septembre 2008)

Les rumeurs font état de courant octobre, ce qui me semble probable...


----------



## MamaCass (1 Septembre 2008)

Et bien, Macuserman, tu vas bien finir par te fatiguer, à attendre aaauuusssiiiiiiii longtemps, non ?

 :love:


----------



## divoli (1 Septembre 2008)

Faut dire qu'il attend depuis cinq mois, le p'tit bonhomme...


----------



## MamaCass (1 Septembre 2008)

Si l'on considère que les modèles sont renouvellés tous les 6 mois.

hum... attend...

Ca veut dire que si il avait acheter un mois avec d'ouvrir ce post, il n'aurait pas attendu...

Ouha :style: :style:


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Faut dire qu'il attend depuis cinq mois, le p'tit bonhomme...




Et comment que je l'attends, vous pouvez vous en doutez...avec un Dell Fixe sous Vista, attendre un Mac, l'un des plus puissants portables en plus, ça oui, je l'attends...
Mais précisemment, ça fait 18 mois...que je l'attends de pieds fermes! 

Dites moi; j'ai choisi comme "achat groupé" ça:
-MacBook Pro 15.4".
-JBL Creature II Noire (vous voyez plus un MacBook Pro avec du noir ou du blanc, si on prends le modèle actuel).
-Mighty Mouse sans fil (j'ai été séduit...).
-Station d'acceuil (si je trouve).

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

A savoir que c'est un iPhone3G qui sera couplé à mon Mac.


----------



## MamaCass (1 Septembre 2008)

Ah non ! Pas la mighty mouse


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2008)

Ah alors vas-y je t'écoutes, ça m'interresse.

Pourquoi pas de Mighty Mouse ?
On considérera que ça rentre en compte dans le post sur les futurs MacBook Pro...


----------



## divoli (1 Septembre 2008)

double post.


----------



## divoli (1 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Et comment que je l'attends, vous pouvez vous en doutez...avec un Dell Fixe sous Vista, attendre un Mac, l'un des plus puissants portables en plus, ça oui, je l'attends...
> Mais précisemment, ça fait 18 mois...que je l'attends de pieds fermes!










Macuserman a dit:


> Dites moi; j'ai choisi comme "achat groupé" ça:
> -MacBook Pro 15.4".
> -JBL Creature II Noire (vous voyez plus un MacBook Pro avec du noir ou du blanc, si on prends le modèle actuel).
> -Mighty Mouse sans fil (j'ai été séduit...).
> -Station d'acceuil (si je trouve).



La Mighty Mouse, essaye-la avant (et pas 5 min.). 

Perso, je l'avais achetée d'une manière un peu impulsive, le jour de sa sortie. Finalement, elle est très chère pour ce qu'elle est, et perso je n'ai jamais réussi à m'y habituer (pire, j'avais mal à la main et au doigts, ce que je n'ai jamais ressenti avec une quelconque souris). J'ai fini par ne plus l'utiliser...


----------



## melaure (1 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> :
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?



Ben attends


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2008)

Oulà, un petit problème avec les "quotes" Divoli ? 

Je l'ai essayée sur un iMac pendant 25 minutes dans mon APR préféré, et j'ai vraiment bien aimé...
Mais je n'ai pas eu mal au poignet ni aux doigts.

Il y a un problème d'encrassage de boule...qu'en est-il?


----------



## MamaCass (1 Septembre 2008)

Il est toujours présent.
Et les 25 minutes de test, elle les passe sans problème.
Hum...essaie la quelques semaines, voir quelques jours


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2008)

OK, j'y penserais, j'ai 7 jours pour retourner mon achat c'est ça?? 

Mais en fait, où est le gros problème de la MM?
Divoli me dit qu'il a eu mal à la main, je le crois, tu me dis "Nooooonnn pas la MM", je te crois...
Mais pourquoi? 
(Pas pourquoi je vous crois...pourquoi pas de MM ?  )


----------



## MamaCass (1 Septembre 2008)

La Mighty Mouse Bluetooth :

Elle s'encrasse très vite.
Donne des douleurs dans le poignée et la main (et l'avant-bras pour moi)
N'a pas une forme adapté pour plus de 2h d'ordi. ( et quand tu bosses 10h sur ton mac...c'est dur)
Les deux piles qu'elle contient pèsent leur poids au bout d'un moment (testé avec une seule pile, c'est aussi gênant)
T'as l'impression de trainer un boulet et pas d'utiliser une souris.
L'autonomie n'est pas bonne, à 8 à 10 h par jour, tu changes tous les mois.
C'est pas écologique, sauf si t'as des piles rechargeables 

Mais, va, va mon fils, fais tes propres expériences 







Tu la revendras sur Ebay


----------



## guiguilap (1 Septembre 2008)

J'ai la bluetooth depuis 2 ans, j'utilise mon ordinateur très intensément, et je ne ressens aucun problème que tu décris...


----------



## flotow (1 Septembre 2008)

bah, rien qu'en boutique, quand tu l'essayes, c'est deja chiant... et puis ce bouton droit qui est terriblement bas quand tu as la main dessus... (et cette petite bille )

par contre, a vendre, comme produit, c'est trop, c'est 'whoua' (surtout avec le lapin en dessous )


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2008)

Dans le genre "Va, vis et deviens", j'ai déjà donné...

Merci Mama (pas celle du resto...) pour ces précisions!
Maxi 5h par jour (en période de classe surtout, là ça tombe à quasi 45 minutes)...
Piles rechargeables: ouai, je n'utilises que ça dans clavier (des 1800) et souris (2300).

Ensuite, qu'appelles-tu par "pas une forme adaptée" ?

Une MàJ de la Mighty Mouse??


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (1 Septembre 2008)

Hello 

Bon ça fait un moment que je suis pas venu (ok tout le monde s'en fou un peu:sleep sur le topic car je n'ai plus de PC... adieu cruel ordi...

Bon, bon c'est bien mignon tout ça mais d'après la lecture des rumeurs la MBP déboulerai en octobre...

Franchement vous pensez que le prix ser le même ou plus important ?

Sincèrement j'attends le 10 et si Apple ne précise rien je pense que je commanderai...

Yo


----------



## flotow (1 Septembre 2008)

5h par jour quand tu es libre? mais tu ne l'utilises pas ton ordi? :rateau: 

sinon, pour la forme adaptée (qui ne l'est pas en fait), c'est que elle est parfaitement symétrique (ca va encore) et surtout trop plate a mon gout, alors que presque toutes les souris epousent la forme de la main (meme les souris Microsoft )

@yoskiz: le prix ne peux pas monter pour la meme config (jamais vu recement) par contre, il peut rester stable et les options devenir payantes


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2008)

@ Yoskiz

C'est la plus probable hypothèse...

Un lecteur Blu-Ray inclus qui ne ferait pas monter les prix...
Un graveur payant (et très cher normalement).

Mais les prix ne devraient pas monter...

On parle d'octobre, mais aussi et surtout d'Août 08' ! 

@ Tucpasquic:
Ok, merci pour l'info...!


----------



## flotow (1 Septembre 2008)

Euh... Aout '08, c'est fini


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (1 Septembre 2008)

Cool ! merci les guys !!!!

Bon suivant la rumeur il y aurait un Apple Event le 09 septembre pour les Ipods et peut-être des news pour le MBP...

Si pas de news sur le MBP à ce moment là... les nouveaux modèles ne sont pas prêts d'arriver... par logique... je pense... non ?


----------



## Kritzkopf (1 Septembre 2008)

Pour revenir a cette histoire de souris mon choix s'est arrêté sur la V470 de logitech


----------



## MamaCass (1 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> J'ai la bluetooth depuis 2 ans, j'utilise mon ordinateur très intensément, et je ne ressens aucun problème que tu décris...



Que fais tu avec ton ordinateur de très intense ?

J'ai besoin d'exemples.

ps : merci à Tucpasquic pour la forme inadaptée, on se comprend


----------



## divoli (1 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> OK, j'y penserais, j'ai 7 jours pour retourner mon achat c'est ça??
> 
> Mais en fait, où est le gros problème de la MM?
> Divoli me dit qu'il a eu mal à la main, je le crois, tu me dis "Nooooonnn pas la MM", je te crois...
> ...



Heu... Faut pas être maso non plus, hein, sous le prétexte que c'est un produit Apple.

Perso, je trouve la qualité et l'ergonomie de la MM (comme ceux des écouteurs de l'iPod) vraiment médiocres, algiques et limite pathogènes dans mon cas.
Quand une paire de chaussures me fait mal, alors je n'insiste pas, j'en choisis une autre. Là c'est la même chose. Mais je ne voudrais pas généraliser mon cas non plus.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> bah, rien qu'en boutique, quand tu l'essayes, c'est deja chiant... et puis ce bouton droit qui est terriblement bas quand tu as la main dessus... (et cette petite bille )
> 
> par contre, a vendre, comme produit, c'est trop, c'est 'whoua' (surtout avec le lapin en dessous )


Elle est chiante ce mighty mousse , surtout quand on fait un clic droit (on essaye ) , elle n'est pas ergonomique (comparé a une logitech) , elle est lourde et elle est chère...(69 dans une merde..)

@Kritzkopf : très bonne souris


----------



## MamaCass (1 Septembre 2008)

Je n'ai donné que mon avis aussi 
Et comme je l'ai dit, ta propre expérience vaut mieux que tous les conseils qu'on te donnera


----------



## melaure (1 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Elle est chiante ce mighty mousse , surtout quand on fait un clic droit (on essaye ) , elle n'est pas ergonomique (comparé a une logitech) , elle est lourde et elle est chère...(69 dans une merde..)
> 
> @Kritzkopf : très bonne souris



Je suis passé à Razor, et je ne le regrette pas


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

Celle là ?


----------



## guiguilap (1 Septembre 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Que fais tu avec ton ordinateur de très intense ?
> 
> J'ai besoin d'exemples.
> 
> ps : merci à Tucpasquic pour la forme inadaptée, on se comprend



Navigation internet, donc beaucoup de déplacements, de clics, de la retouche photo.


----------



## divoli (1 Septembre 2008)

Vous avez un ensemble de tests récents ici:
http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-288.html

Pensez à vérifier la compatibilité Mac (surtout pour les souris les plus évoluées)...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

Apple migthy mousse : 2/5 :rateau:


----------



## divoli (1 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Apple migthy mousse : 2/5 :rateau:



Oui mais bon; testée sur PC. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

Tu aimes bien la vx nano ?
Je la trouve vraiment pas mal !
il y à aussi la crossoft wireless mousse 6000..:rose:


----------



## flotow (1 Septembre 2008)

J'ai une MX400, premier prix laser, tres bien, bien bombée, tres agréable, tres precise (laser)

@Mamacass: oui, c'est l'essentiel 
les souris pour portable, c'est bien, mais quand meme drolement petit (et quand tu es en deplacement, suffit de prendre le coup du trackpad, et plus besoin de nano)


----------



## melaure (2 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Celle là ?



Non une diamondblack bleue.


----------



## MamaCass (2 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Navigation internet, donc beaucoup de déplacements, de clics, de la retouche photo.



Oui donc (désolée) mais pour moi, "faire du net et retoucher de la photo", c'est pas comme passer 8h à mettre un mag en page sous Indesign (des centaines de mouvements), ni de passer plusieurs heures à faire du tracé sur Illustrator ( de la dextérité) ou encore du détourage à la plume sous Photoshop (de la précision). 

Et pour tout ça, la Mighty Mouse, elle est à côté de la plaque 
Elle n'est pas destinée à un usage pro.


----------



## flotow (2 Septembre 2008)

@mamacass: tu peux aussi te tourner vers une tablette, c'est quand meme plus agréable pour les operations que tu cites


----------



## MamaCass (2 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @mamacass: tu peux aussi te tourner vers une tablette, c'est quand meme plus agréable pour les operations que tu cites



Déjà essayé je ne suis pas fan. Et puis bon c'est compliqué. 

Je suis gauchère 
Mais j'utilise ma souris de la main droite.
Mais je ne peux pas utiliser un stylet avec la main droite.
En temps normal main gauche sur le clavier, main droite sur la souris.
Et il me faut ma main gauche sur le clavier, suis perdue sinon...
Et je n'ai pas deux mains gauches. 

Bref, c'est la merde :style:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Déjà essayé je ne suis pas fan. Et puis bon c'est compliqué.
> 
> Je suis gauchère
> Mais j'utilise ma souris de la main droite.
> ...



Pareil que toi : gaucher mais utilise la souris de la main droite


----------



## flotow (2 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pareil que toi : gaucher mais utilise la souris de la main droite



Faut dire aussi que les souris inclinée vers la gauche (pour gaucher donc ) c'est pas monnaie courante (private joke ) comparé a la MightyMouse qui est... euh... plate? :rateau: (re-private joke )


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Apple migthy mousse : 2/5 :rateau:





divoli a dit:


> Oui mais bon; testée sur PC. :rateau:



Je comprends pourquoi elle mousse 



MamaCass a dit:


> Oui donc (désolée) mais pour moi, "faire du net et retoucher de la photo", c'est pas comme passer 8h à mettre un mag en page sous Indesign (des centaines de mouvements), ni de passer plusieurs heures à faire du tracé sur Illustrator ( de la dextérité) ou encore du détourage à la plume sous Photoshop (de la précision).
> 
> Et pour tout ça, la Mighty Mouse, elle est à côté de la plaque
> Elle n'est pas destinée à un usage pro.



J'ai lu plus bas que tu es gauchère et je conçois que tu ai du mal avec une tablette mais c'est quand même une super alternative au travail à la souris, surtout pour les applications que tu cites.


----------



## guiguilap (2 Septembre 2008)

Moi j'ai une tablette, et j'ai jamais réussi à vraiment m'y faire... :rateau:


----------



## flotow (2 Septembre 2008)

pour la tablette faut un temps d'adaptation, c'est sur (un mois de prise en main pour etre vraiment a l'aise dessus) mais une fois que tu l'as :love: (surtout quand tu as des apps qui gerent les mouvements, comme Motion (avec des 'sigles' comme sur Newton & Palm) ou Shake (ou tu _shake_ ton _node_ pour le decrocher)

@aCLR: =


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Moi j'ai une tablette, et j'ai jamais réussi à vraiment m'y faire... :rateau:



L'avoir est une chose.
L'utiliser en est une autre 

@ Tucpasquic : :style:


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2008)

Je vais commencer par mon Dell, mais je le ferais aussi sur mon Mac...

Télécharger Chrome (Google navigation system).


----------



## Ukhy (2 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je débarque sur ce post intitulé "Avis sur les futurs MacBook Pro" et je constate que vous êtes bien partis en "live"!!! Vous parlez que de souris !!! 
Alors pour remettre le post en phase par rapport à son titre j'aurai une petite question qui tombe à pic:
Je souhaite prochainement acheter un MacbookPro (dés que la MAJ aura eu lieu!) et je me demandai si il était utile d'acheter une souris en plus, à savoir que j'utiliserai ce bijou environ 80% du temps à mon domicile?

Merci


----------



## divoli (2 Septembre 2008)

Ukhy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je débarque sur ce post intitulé "Avis sur les futurs MacBook Pro" et je constate que vous êtes bien partis en "live"!!! Vous parlez que de souris !!!
> Alors pour remettre le post en phase par rapport à son titre j'aurai une petite question qui tombe à pic:
> ...



Salut,


En fait, tout dépend de ce que tu comptes faire.

Perso, je me sers quasiment que du trackpad, parce que je ne fais généralement rien qui nécessite une souris.
Maintenant, si tu effectues des travaux qui demandent une certaine précision (lis les posts de MamaCass un peu plus haut, par exemple), il est préférable d'avoir une bonne souris.


----------



## flotow (2 Septembre 2008)

bah, ca depend:
si tu utilises beaucoup en mode portable ou surtout sur un bureau, des applications que tu utilises, etc.


----------



## -=(ben)=- (2 Septembre 2008)

@ Ukhy

Oui le mode craquage a commencer 

Cela depend de ton utilisation, internet msn, mail sa passe

ou Photoshop, 3D, iWorks.... la Souris c'est obligatoire surtout que sa ajoute des fonctions comme le clic molette en 3D!


----------



## Amalcrex (2 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir tout le monde
Alors moi je refais un petit passage par les souris vu que je suis possesseur d'une MM (BT) et que donc mon avis pourrait intéresser quelque uns d'entre vous, dont Macuserman 
Moi au départ j'ai eu un peu de mal à m'y habituer, c'est vrai.
Les premiers jours j'avais mal à la main et je me demandais si j'étais pas mal positionné...
Finalement je m'y suis habitué et le clic droit ainsi que la roulette ne représentent plus aucun souci pour moi.
Le poids est différent c'est vrai, mais pour moi c'est pas un problème majeur. J'ai aussi une Logitech mx3100 pour mon fixe (assez légère!) et donc je ressens une différence... J'ai la vitesse du curseur assez élevée, peut-être que ça aide.
Tout cela étant dit, la nx nano est aussi une souris géniale, mais il faut chaque fois la connecter à l'usb, c'est un peu le souci.
Vraiment, c'est une question de choix personnel et d'habitude...
Il faut vraiment que tu la testes avant


----------



## flotow (2 Septembre 2008)

@Amalcrex: le but n'est pas de s'habituer, c'est d'être bien naturellement avec


----------



## Piixel (3 Septembre 2008)

Moi j'aime ma petite MM, mais il est vrai que l'encrassement de la molette est un pb récurrent mais sinon que du bonheur cette souris... Je ne changerai pas à moins d'avoir une logitech Nano bluetooth.... et encore....


----------



## Madeline (3 Septembre 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bref, c'est la merde :style:



@ Mamacass
C'est quoi la solution la moins «merdique» que tu aies trouvé MamaCass ? Je commence à avoir de sérieux problèmes avec la MM (mains doigts et jusque à la nuque)... de plus la roulette bien sûr est encrassée et ne fonctionne plus que de bas en haut... donc je cherche autre chose.
J'ai pas besoin d'une sans fil. Le fil ne me dérange pas.
Merci d'avance pour vos conseils


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

La mx revolution , je l'ai eu une fois en main :love:
Ou la vx nano (pour portable) qui est pas mal non plus...


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2008)

Je la trouve toujours aussi bien (test 20 minutes hier), mais par contre; j'ai 2 points à soulever, et négatifs ceux-là...

*Prix: 69&#8364;... je suis d'accord de payer un Mac 500&#8364; de plus qu'un concurrent, mais pour une souris...
*Molette de défilement: pas assez grande et pas tout à fait bien située.

Pour la souris, je regarderais quand même les concurrents, un minimum.


----------



## MamaCass (3 Septembre 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> @ Mamacass
> C'est quoi la solution la moins «merdique» que tu aies trouvé MamaCass ? Je commence à avoir de sérieux problèmes avec la MM (mains doigts et jusque à la nuque)... de plus la roulette bien sûr est encrassée et ne fonctionne plus que de bas en haut... donc je cherche autre chose.
> J'ai pas besoin d'une sans fil. Le fil ne me dérange pas.
> Merci d'avance pour vos conseils



Ayant également pas mal de problème de dos, nuque, etc... j'ai laissé tomber la mighty mouse au bout de deux mois. J'ai dû acheter ... 5 souris depuis.

La plupart était trop grandes (j'ai pas des mains immenses) donc il y en avait des trop lourdes, trop grosses, mal adaptées etc... J'ai acheté des petites mais elles étaient vraiment trop petites et là... crampe dans la main...

Une souris ça doit glisser super bien et ne pas être un obstacle ou quelque chose de contrariant dans une journée de boulot (y'a déjà assez de trucs à régler). 

La dernière souris que j'ai acheté et que j'utilise depuis un an est une souris toute simple, filaire, de taille moyenne à 15 euros (saitek). 

Ce n'est pas la souris idéale puisque son seul défaut _pour moi_, c'est son manque de précision. Mais à 15 euros, je savais très bien ce que j'achetais.

Donc je cherche toujours la souris idéale. Ce qui est sûr c'est que je n'achèterai plus de souris sans fil, le fil quand t'es sur un bureau, faut pas déconner, ça gène pas du tout.

Voilà, je dois paraître bien chiante mais une souris c'est quand même super important pour bien bosser.


----------



## rizoto (3 Septembre 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Voilà, je dois paraître bien chiante mais une souris c'est quand même super important pour bien bosser.



Clair, 

Au boulot je travaille avec la main gauche 
Chez moi (sur macge  ) c'est la main droite

Ca soulage le canal carpien

(Ces trois lignes peuvent preter a confusion )


As tu regarde du cote des souris razer?


----------



## MamaCass (3 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> As tu regarde du cote des souris razer?



Je suis allé voir leur site à plusieurs reprises, mais bon faut que je l'essaie (et pas 20 minutes dans un magasin  ) donc soit je mets le prix et je la revend si elle ne me convient pas, soit... ben je sais pas :rateau:


----------



## divoli (3 Septembre 2008)

Ben je vous remet le test comparatif très récent concernant tout un panel de souris (j'ai l'impression qu'il est passé inaperçu).
http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-288.html

Vérifiez la compatibilité Mac, et si la souris est ambidextre (certaines ne sont pas prévues pour les gauchers).


----------



## MamaCass (3 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben je vous remet le test comparatif très récent concernant tout un panel de souris (j'ai l'impression qu'il est passé inaperçu).
> http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-288.html
> 
> Vérifiez la compatibilité Mac, et si la souris est ambidextre (certaines ne sont pas prévues pour les gauchers).



Merci Divoli, je n'étais pas aller voir


----------



## melaure (3 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben je vous remet le test comparatif très récent concernant tout un panel de souris (j'ai l'impression qu'il est passé inaperçu).
> http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-288.html
> 
> Vérifiez la compatibilité Mac, et si la souris est ambidextre (certaines ne sont pas prévues pour les gauchers).



Intéressant. Mais toujours pas partant pour des trucs à pile 

La Mighty Mouse de fait tronçonner, mais ce n'est pas anormal ... Je n'utilise plus de souris Apple depuis 1992


----------



## Kritzkopf (3 Septembre 2008)

Personnellement j'ai du utiliser quelques souris sans fil il y a quelques années et j'ai toujours eu plein de problèmes. Depuis j'ai toujours une vieille souris logitech "à boule" filière et j'ai aucun problème. Le fil, sur un bureau, ca dérange pas du tout comme ca as été dit, on y pense pas quand on as pas a déplacer la souris.

Apres quand on passe sur son premier portable et que le trackpad c'est quelques chose d'étrangé et qu'on veut une bonne souris bluetooth pour pas occuper un port inutilement, y a pas tellement de choix. A moins que je me trompe


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Intéressant. Mais toujours pas partant pour des trucs à pile
> 
> La Mighty Mouse de fait tronçonner, mais ce n'est pas anormal ... Je n'utilise plus de souris Apple depuis 1992



tu n'as même pas eu celle fournie avec les imac bondi blue ???
:rateau:
Moi je l'adore 
@ mamacass : j'avais la même avec le macmini g4 : celle avec les ronds


----------



## flotow (3 Septembre 2008)

sauf que les souris mono boutons... c'est tellement plus simple, pas besoin de bouger les doigts, tu appuies 
alors que la, tu dois bouger la main pour atteindre l'autre bouton...
bref 
la petite souris du bondi blue... c'etait un brien relou car trop petite (pour moi)

Voila


----------



## guiguilap (3 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> tu n'as même pas eu celle fournie avec les imac bondi blue ???
> :rateau:
> Moi je l'adore
> @ mamacass : j'avais la même avec le macmini g4 : celle avec les ronds



Avec tous les iMac G3 jusqu'à l'été 2000 d'ailleurs...


----------



## Madeline (3 Septembre 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ayant également pas mal de problème de dos, nuque, etc... j'ai laissé tomber la mighty mouse au bout de deux mois. J'ai dû acheter ... 5 souris depuis.
> 
> Donc je cherche toujours la souris idéale. Ce qui est sûr c'est que je n'achèterai plus de souris sans fil, le fil quand t'es sur un bureau, faut pas déconner, ça gène pas du tout.



Merci Mamacass  



divoli a dit:


> Vous avez un ensemble de tests récents ici:
> http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-288.html
> 
> Pensez à vérifier la compatibilité Mac (surtout pour les souris les plus évoluées)...


Merci Divoli


----------



## melaure (3 Septembre 2008)

Merci Mamacassvoli !


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2008)

Juste je reviens sur le test des souris...

Merci Divoli, en passant! 

Par contre, j'ai bien peur qu'ils n'aient pas été raisonnables et objectifs...
Ils ont saqué la MM à cause de "sa mauvaise intégration à Windows", et comme ça on s'en contre-fout...

Donc peut-être pas, mais bon, je pense qu'elle vaut 3/5 mais sûrement pas 2.
Je vais regarder ailleurs quand même.


----------



## guiguilap (3 Septembre 2008)

Moi je dis, on a jamais été aussi proches de la MÀJ...


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Moi je dis, on a jamais été aussi proches de la MÀJ...



Une MàJ de souris?? Rien à faire de la souris...
Une MàJ du MacBook Pro, m'étonnerait, dumoins pas ce mois-ci...


----------



## guiguilap (3 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Une MàJ de souris?? Rien à faire de la souris...
> Une MàJ du MacBook Pro, m'étonnerait, dumoins pas ce mois-ci...



Ah, j'ai pas précisé, donc c'est mystère...


----------



## divoli (3 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Juste je reviens sur le test des souris...
> 
> Merci Divoli, en passant!
> 
> ...



Absolument, il faut tenir compte que ce sont des tests réalisés sur PC.
Et effectivement, une MM sur PC, bof...
De même, aucun intérêt pour nous de prendre telle ou telle souris si les pilotes ne sont pas compatibles Mac.
Donc attention à la compatibilité...


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Absolument, il faut tenir compte que ce sont des tests réalisés sur PC.
> Et effectivement, une MM sur PC, bof...
> De même, aucun intérêt pour nous de prendre telle ou telle souris si les pilotes ne sont pas compatibles Mac.
> Donc attention à la compatibilité...





Confirmation faite...

Maintenant, je pense que le test reste ce qu'il est, et le rendu reste le même: il y a mieux que la Mighty Mouse Cordless.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Absolument, il faut tenir compte que ce sont des tests réalisés sur PC.
> Et effectivement, une MM sur PC, bof...
> De même, aucun intérêt pour nous de prendre telle ou telle souris si les pilotes ne sont pas compatibles Mac.
> Donc attention à la compatibilité...



Je l'ai testé sur pc : quelle horreur !
le clic droit encore plus merdi*ue que sur le mac , mais de fonctions (aero sur vista par exemple) , pas reconue directement par le pc et vraiment imprécise


----------



## divoli (3 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je l'ai testé sur pc : quelle horreur !
> le clic droit encore plus merdi*ue que sur le mac , mais de fonctions (aero sur vista par exemple) , pas reconue directement par le pc et vraiment imprécise



Bah laisse tomber. De toute façon, il n'y a que les MacUser pour se ruiner à acheter une daube pareille.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bah laisse tomber. De toute façon, il n'y a que les MacUser pour se ruiner à acheter une daube pareille.



MacUser...c'est tout hein, pas Man" après?! 

Je verrais bien de toute manière, et puis la FNAC a bien les ordis (MacBook Pro), mais les souris sans-fil, ça...j'achèterais chez mon APR.
Idem pour le socle USB.


----------



## guiguilap (3 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bah laisse tomber. De toute façon, il n'y a que les MacUser pour se ruiner à acheter une daube pareille.



Sauf qu'elle est fournie gratuitement avec les macs de bureau...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

elle n'est pas gratuite  , elle est comprise dans le prix


----------



## Piixel (3 Septembre 2008)

J'ai 2 mighty... une filaire et l'autre pas... Moi je les aiment bien meme si je ne pense pas que le prix est justifié car on trouve vraiment mieux sur le marché et quelques fois moins chère encore !!!!


----------



## guiguilap (3 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> elle n'est pas gratuite



Oh mais appelons la DGCCRF !  C'est de la ventre forcée, de la vente liée !  C'est interdit...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Oui , comme la ente de vista sur les pc et de mac os x sur les mac : pfiou


----------



## divoli (3 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Sauf qu'elle est fournie gratuitement avec les macs de bureau...



Comme les écouteurs des iPod... L'horreur !


----------



## Piixel (3 Septembre 2008)

Pour les écouteurs jsuis d'accord a 100% ils défoncent les oreilles en plus...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Mes écouteurs a 1,50 sont aussi bons que ceux des ipod , c'est pour dire


----------



## Piixel (3 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Mes écouteurs a 1,50 sont aussi bons que ceux des ipod , c'est pour dire



Jsuis bien pret a te croire !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Te jure 
En plus ils ressortent a l'imac alu


----------



## Madeline (3 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Maintenant, je pense que le test reste ce qu'il est, et le rendu reste le même: il y a mieux que la Mighty Mouse Cordless.



À quoi penses-tu en disant cela ?


----------



## flotow (3 Septembre 2008)

a une Logitech? ou une razer... car y'a pas enorment de bonne marque de souris


----------



## divoli (3 Septembre 2008)

Piixel a dit:


> Pour les écouteurs jsuis d'accord a 100% ils défoncent les oreilles en plus...





etienne000 a dit:


> Mes écouteurs a 1,50 sont aussi bons que ceux des ipod , c'est pour dire



C'est ça qui m'a toujours étonné.

Apple fait évoluer les iPod au fil des années, et je trouve que l'iPod Touch est vraiment une merveille et un produit de grande qualité. Mais par contre elle fournit toujours ces écouteurs de m*rde, et ce sont les mêmes depuis sept ans. C'est incompréhensible.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Incompréhensible pour toi mais pas pour apple


----------



## flotow (3 Septembre 2008)

le design des ecouteurs est tellement connu que ca va etre difficile de faire quelque chose pour que ca soit bien avec le design standard 

et puis ca coute keud' a fabriquer contrairement a des ecouteurs qui peuvent contenir de l'électronique par ex.


----------



## Madeline (3 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> a une Logitech? ou une razer... car y'a pas enorment de bonne marque de souris



Merci


----------



## divoli (3 Septembre 2008)

Bah il me semble que Microsoft va annoncer prochainement une toute nouvelle souris, non ?


----------



## flotow (3 Septembre 2008)

tu veux dire quand on aura notre nouvel iPod? :rateau:
ou plutôt iTunes 8? :rateau:


----------



## divoli (3 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> tu veux dire quand on aura notre nouvel iPod? :rateau:
> ou plutôt iTunes 8? :rateau:



Voilà, en même temps que le nouvel iPod (et ses écouteurs pourris)...


----------



## flotow (3 Septembre 2008)

ouais, mais avec la prise a la con, ca aide pas pour changer d'écouteur (sur iPhone v.1)


----------



## divoli (3 Septembre 2008)

Surtout si tu perds une vis, hein...


----------



## flotow (3 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Surtout si tu perds une vis, hein...


oui, perdre un vis n'arrange rien 

reste que tu pourras lui demander, ca fonctionne toujours aussi bien, y'a juste l'aspect esthétique qui est... comment dire  foutu :rateau:


----------



## xao85 (3 Septembre 2008)

On parle bien des futurs macbook pro là?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Oui , on parle des accessoires du macbook pro (périphériques aussi )


----------



## divoli (3 Septembre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> On parle bien des futurs macbook pro là?



Non, de l'iPhone d'un autre membre, mais qui a un MBP...


----------



## flotow (3 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Non, de l'iPhone d'un autre membre, mais qui a un MBP...


oui 

bon, je vais raconter la fin de l'histoire.
1) un iphone avec un vis en moins, ca fonctionne, meme s'il a été réarangé avec la meuleuse (enfin, c'est pas une meuleuse exactement, faudrait que l'expert passe)
2) un macbook pro, ca permet de jouer a Tomb Raider (et ouais )
3) ce membre et moi, on a la meme machine (et d'autres truc en commun dont cet iPhone, mais la, une vis nous sépare)
4) rien a dire pour ce point
5) non plus, apparement, j'ai tout dis alors 

P.S pour xao-eighty-five: c'est la vis qui tiens le bouton on/off sur le dessus du tel. maintenant, tout les cotés, c'est de la dentelle :love:


----------



## xao85 (3 Septembre 2008)

Tiens question: est ce que Divoli ou Trucenplastique vous comptez changez de macbook pro?


----------



## flotow (3 Septembre 2008)

serieusement?

non, pas du tout, il fonctionne nickel (hormis le superdrive qui va etre changé avant la fin septembre)
sinon, je ne sais pas ce que divoli a comme machine

ah oui, la mienne est sous applecare, alors pas trop de craintes non plus


----------



## divoli (4 Septembre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Tiens question: est ce que Divoli ou Trucenplastique vous comptez changez de macbook pro?



Non, j'ai l'intention de le garder plusieurs années, il correspond pile poil à mes besoins, et encore pour un bon moment. Je lui ai même collé un Applecare.

Ce qui ne m'empêche pas de m'intéresser aux futurs MBP, par curiosité personnelle, mais cela ne me fera pas en acheter un autre.


----------



## melaure (4 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Non, j'ai l'intention de le garder plusieurs années, il correspond pile poil à mes besoins, et encore pour un bon moment. Je lui ai même collé un Applecare.
> 
> Ce qui ne m'empêche pas de m'intéresser aux futurs MBP, par curiosité personnelle, mais cela ne me fera pas en acheter un autre.



Alors que moi si je vois que ça passe sur ATI, hop -> PA


----------



## Arlequin (4 Septembre 2008)

en parlant des nouveaux MBPro, je sais que c'est une question bateau, mais je me la pose tout de même

quelqu'un a t il eu l'occasion de tester le 2.4 et le 2.5 au niveau des procos ? 

Y a t il un réel gain de perfs ? Le cache passe de 3 à 6 Mo.... est ce réellement significatif ? 

En gros cela vaut il le coup de dépenser 400&#8364; de plus ? 

Je sais qu'il n'y a pas que ça, la vram passe de 256 à 512, mais de ce coté là, pas de soucis, 256 me conviennent amplement. Et les 50Go de DD en + ne m'intéressent pas plus que ça...

Merci


----------



## rizoto (4 Septembre 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> en parlant des nouveaux MBPro, je sais que c'est une question bateau, mais je me la pose tout de même
> 
> quelqu'un a t il eu l'occasion de tester le 2.4 et le 2.5 au niveau des procos ?
> 
> ...



Non c'est negligeable !


----------



## Arlequin (4 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Non c'est negligeable !



donc, pour toi, la différence de prix se justifierait par le DD et la CG ? 

alors, dans ce cas, pourquoi proposer deux procos relativement semblables ? 

je m'interroge

 et oui, y'a de l'achat dans l'air


----------



## divoli (4 Septembre 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> donc, pour toi, la différence de prix se justifierait par le DD et la CG ?
> 
> alors, dans ce cas, pourquoi proposer deux procos relativement semblables ?
> 
> ...



J'espère que tu as bien compris que les MBP devraient être très probablement renouvelés d'ici fin octobre. 

A moins que tu t'intéresses particulièrement à la gamme actuelle...


----------



## rizoto (4 Septembre 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> donc, pour toi, la différence de prix se justifierait par le DD et la CG ?
> 
> alors, dans ce cas, pourquoi proposer deux procos relativement semblables ?
> 
> ...



Il y a plus de marketing que de technique dans tout ca. 



divoli a dit:


> J'espère que tu as bien compris que les MBP devraient être très probablement renouvelés d'ici fin octobre.
> 
> A moins que tu t'intéresses particulièrement à la gamme actuelle...



J'ai un peu peur du renouvellement du design. Hormis le clavier, il est parfait.


----------



## miko974 (4 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> J'ai un peu peur du renouvellement du design. Hormis le clavier, il est parfait.


 
Même si tu n'apprécies pas le nouveau, tu pourras toujours te procurer l'ancien sur le refurb ou à la fnac pour un tarif avantageux.:rose:


----------



## Arlequin (4 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> J'espère que tu as bien compris que les MBP devraient être très probablement renouvelés d'ici fin octobre.
> 
> A moins que tu t'intéresses particulièrement à la gamme actuelle...



à vrai dire, non, je me suis un peu déconnecté des actualités mac....

En regardant le Store ce matin, j'ai vu "nouveau macbook pro", j'ai donc pensé (un peu trop rapidement je le concède) que les nouveaux modèles de la rentrée étaient déjà là :rose:

edit: et pour remettre une couche, j'ai un encart pub ici en dessous qui me nargue avec le "nouveau" mbpro ... gggrrrrrr

je vais fouiner un peu dans les "rumeurs" .... merci de m'avoir prévenu 

Je viens à l'instant de parcourir le fil consacré aux soucis des puces Nvidia et là je suis un peu refroidi ...

wait and see donc...

bonne journée à tous


----------



## melaure (4 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Non c'est negligeable !



Exact, je suis resté sur le premier modèle et avec la différence acheté de la RAM, une batterie de plus, VMWare, XP ...


----------



## Arlequin (4 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Exact, je suis resté sur le premier modèle et avec la différence acheté de la RAM, une batterie de plus, VMWare, XP ...



bonjour Melaure.... et merci 

reste à voir les "nouveautés" d'ici peu....

bonne journée


----------



## Ukhy (4 Septembre 2008)

En ce qui concerne les probables nouveautés d'octobre sur les MacBookPro, pensez vous que ce soit une simple mise à jour (même coque avec des perf améliorées) ou alors des MacBookPro entierement nouveaux au niveau design?
Merci.


----------



## divoli (4 Septembre 2008)

Attends une minute, il faut que je me concentre...






​


----------



## xao85 (4 Septembre 2008)

Attention ça chauffe!


----------



## melaure (4 Septembre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Attention ça chauffe!



Rigole pas, cette aprèm, j'ai bossé un peu sur mon MBP (développement sous Windows). Le proc est resté entre 70 et 74° et la puce graphique entre 70 et 80 °. Ca fait peur !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2008)

T'as jamais eu de macbook toi


----------



## flotow (4 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Rigole pas, cette aprèm, j'ai bossé un peu sur mon MBP (développement sous Windows). Le proc est resté entre 70 et 74° et la puce graphique entre 70 et 80 °. Ca fait peur !


tu veux dire... couic? 

@etienne: sauf que le macbook, ca n'a pas un probleme sur la carte graphique


----------



## divoli (4 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Rigole pas, cette aprèm, j'ai bossé un peu sur mon MBP (développement sous Windows). Le proc est resté entre 70 et 74° et la puce graphique entre 70 et 80 °. Ca fait peur !



Et alors, il t'a explosé à la figure ?  Non ? :sleep:

Moi, j'ai surtout l'impression que les seuls trucs qui font peur, ce sont les articles de The Inquirer.

Parce qu'en pratique, ni moi qui ait ce MBP depuis maintenant 15 mois, ni les quelques personnes qui ont un MBP de même révision ou plus récente et avec lesquelles j'ai discuté, n'ont eu un tel problème avec cette CG.

Donc pour moi, et jusqu'à preuve du contraire, ce problème n'existe que dans la tête de ceux qui l'écrivent...


----------



## flotow (4 Septembre 2008)

mais nvidia a provisionné...


----------



## xao85 (4 Septembre 2008)

Ben va voir ds le topique concerné, yen a un qui vient de lacher des photos assez explicites!


----------



## flotow (4 Septembre 2008)

peut pas, je suis banni


----------



## divoli (4 Septembre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Ben va voir ds le topique concerné, yen a un qui vient de lacher des photos assez explicites!



Bien sûr. Mais tu crois que s'il y avait un réel problème aussi répandu que The Inquirer veut le faire croire, on en serait tous à se limiter à spéculer sur le forum "Rumeurs" ?



Tucpasquic a dit:


> peut pas, je suis banni



Ce qui n'est guère étonnant.


----------



## melaure (4 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Et alors, il t'a explosé à la figure ?  Non ? :sleep:



S'il continue oui  

Sérieusement mes portables n'ont jamais été aussi chaud en continu en utilisation non-ludique avec mes G4. A force de faire de plus en plus fin, Apple est en train de faire des fours. Et franchement dans ces conditions travailler sur le clavier du MBP et le repose poignées ne sont pas très agréable parce qu'ils sont chauds. Trop chaud !

Donc finalement je préférerais que la base soit plus épaisse et mieux ventilée dans la prochaine génération, car avec celle-ci on va avoir de sacrée mauvaises surprises au bout de quelques années quand la dissipation thermique aura vieilli et que la machine cramera définitivement. La durabilité des Macs ne sera bientôt qu'un souvenir.


----------



## rizoto (4 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> S'il continue oui
> 
> Sérieusement mes portables n'ont jamais été aussi chaud en continu en utilisation non-ludique avec mes G4. A force de faire de plus en plus fin, Apple est en train de faire des fours. Et franchement dans ces conditions travailler sur le clavier du MBP et le repose poignées ne sont pas très agréable parce qu'ils sont chauds. Trop chaud !
> 
> Donc finalement je préférerais que la base soit plus épaisse et mieux ventilée dans la prochaine génération, car avec celle-ci on va avoir de sacrée mauvaises surprises au bout de quelques années quand la dissipation thermique aura vieilli et que la machine cramera définitivement. La durabilité des Macs ne sera bientôt qu'un souvenir.



Pourquoi veux tu que la dissipation thermique vieillise 

Par contre, Ventilo et radiateur vont s'encrasser, c'est clair !!!


----------



## Kritzkopf (4 Septembre 2008)

Erf moi qui espérait qu'on se brulait les doigts uniquement sur les trackpads de pc portables...


----------



## melaure (5 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Pourquoi veux tu que la dissipation thermique vieillise
> 
> Par contre, Ventilo et radiateur vont s'encrasser, c'est clair !!!



Il y a ça, mais est-ce que tu as déjà entendu parler de pâte thermique ?

Cette pâte vieilli et la conduction de la chaleur entre le processeur et le radiateur est de moins en moins efficace. Ca chauffe donc. 

Et je peux te dire qu'au bout de trois ans, quand tu changes la pâte, et que tu retrouves le silence d'origine, tu vois bien la différence.

Alors maintenant il existe de plus en plus de procs sans pâte avec adhésif thermique entre la plaque du radiateur et le proc, mais je ne sais pas comment ça vieilli ...

Quand à l'encrassage des ventilos, c'est heureusement simple à nettoyer (enfin la plupart du temps).


----------



## Macuserman (5 Septembre 2008)

Concernant un hypothétique changement de design, quand tu vois les nouveaux Vaio (vraiment vraiment bons et très réussis...mais avec Vista dessus, quand même BRD, écran 16.4", Wi-Fi "n", ce que n'a pas le MacBook Pro, mais qui devrait logiquement être intégré aux prochains...) je me dis qu'Apple devrait faire à nouveau étale de tout son talent sur le design de ses ordis!

Maintenant, il y autres choses bien plus importantes mais bon...il est viellissant le design, mais il fait mouche, et c'est ça le pire (façon de parler)...

Changement de design: ouai, mais pas de plastoc' svous plaît!

Au fait: un écran 16:9ème sur MacBook Pro...bonne idée ou pas?


----------



## rizoto (5 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Il y a ça, mais est-ce que tu as déjà entendu parler de pâte thermique ?



Un oubli 



Macuserman a dit:


> Au fait: un écran 16:9ème sur MacBook Pro...bonne idée ou pas?



Mauvaise idee. le 16/9, c'est bon pour les teles ...


----------



## miko974 (5 Septembre 2008)

Je pense aussi que sa risque de faire court pour lire des documents de type pdf ou autre en affichant une page complète à l'écran.:mouais:


----------



## Macuserman (5 Septembre 2008)

OK, ça me va!! 

Pas de 16.4", pas de problème, même si c'est pas mal comme type d'écran (cf. Acer, HP, Sony...).


----------



## melaure (5 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> OK, ça me va!!
> 
> Pas de 16.4", pas de problème, même si c'est pas mal comme type d'écran (cf. Acer, HP, Sony...).



De toutes manières, Steve ne nous écoute pas 

On aura ce que lui veut


----------



## Macuserman (5 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> De toutes manières, Steve ne nous écoute pas
> 
> On aura ce que lui veut


Il est vrai qu'il a lui-même un MacBook Pro, mais ceci-étant, il doit un minimum consulter les avis utilisateurs concernant ses produits...

Sinon ils ne rencontreraient pas le succès qu'ils rencontrent!
Mais bon, tant que ses produits ne cassent pas litéralement la lignée qu'ils ont à l'heure d'aujourd'hui, tout ira bien!


----------



## MamaCass (5 Septembre 2008)

Hier soir j'ai acheté la Logitech Nano VX :

Pour l'instant que du bonheur : taille idéale pour moi, bouton super configurable, mini recepteur sur le clavier alu, nickel :love: :love:

Si vous voulez poser d'autres questions --> MP.


----------



## Macuserman (5 Septembre 2008)

A c'est une très bonne nouvelle! Content pour toi!
C'est vrai que Logitech maîtrise sur le sujet.

Mais concernant le MacBook Pro, ne jugez-vous pas ses ports USB insuffisants (2...)?


----------



## divoli (5 Septembre 2008)

Oui... Enfin bon, tu peux en rajouter avec une expresscard...


----------



## flotow (5 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Mais concernant le MacBook Pro, ne jugez-vous pas ses ports USB insuffisants (2...)?



Non, désolé, trois 

(oups, c'était tellement facile )


:rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (5 Septembre 2008)

> Non, désolé, trois



Désolé, je parlais des ports du 15"...

Même 3 alors...c'est pas trop "peu"?


----------



## rizoto (6 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Désolé, je parlais des ports du 15"...
> 
> Même 3 alors...c'est pas trop "peu"?



un pour la souris de geek
un pour la clé usb
et le dernier pour le chauffe café, le lanceur de skud, le ventilateur, ou le sapin de Noël.


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2008)

y'a un hub qui traine (souris entre autre)
y'a aussi le HDD pour la musique (meme si j'en ai pas 400Go, c'est sur un externe pour liberer de la place en interne )


----------



## rizoto (6 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> y'a aussi le HDD pour la musique (meme si j'en ai pas 400Go, c'est sur un externe pour liberer de la place en interne )



pourquoi pas un firewire?


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2008)

car ca sert a rien pour ca  pas besoin (pas besoin de gros debit pour la musique ) et ca me laisse le port FW de libre


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

A mon humble avis, les dimensions de la bête vont changer...
Si on prend en compte le fait que:
-BRD intégré (même si dim. semblables.).
-Firewire 3200 intégré.
-iSight toujours présente.
-Nouvelle architecture processeur.
-Et surtout, changement de design...

Alors à mon avis, il sera un chti' peu plus grand...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2008)

Faut pas rêver non plus 
Le FW 3200 est sorti  ?
Le changement de design est il nécessaire , il est toujours très beau ce design , plus qu'un pc


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2008)

oui, le design est sobre, et finalement, il est bien 
j'ai attendu un moment pour avoir ma version, et je ne voulais absolument pas qu'elle passe avec un nouveau dessin 

bref  (apres, si c'est pour en faire une lame comme le MBA... bof, ca chauffe quand meme (Melaure, c'est un Intel )


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

On est d'accord concernant le design des MacBook Pro, parce que je l'adore, c'est bien simple: j'adore le design...mais le design se fait vieux, les Vaio se rapproche un peu plus...
Là Ok, mais sur le reste, je pense que MacBook Pro devrait évoluer...

Changement de design, peut-être pas en Octobre, mais on verra, en tout cas, avant les fêtes, c'est clair qu'Apple va lui donner une seconde jeunesse!


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2008)

j'aime pas trop la forme 'coquillage' du MBA, je prefere plat (mais pt'et arrondi sur les bords)


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> j'aime pas trop la forme 'coquillage' du MBA, je prefere plat (mais pt'et arrondi sur les bords)


Pareil, je le trouve trop "coque"...

Maintenant, je ne suis pas contre un radoucissement des lignes (surtout sur le repose poignet!).

Vous pourrez prendre 2 minutes pour lire un petit article...


----------



## rizoto (6 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pareil, je le trouve trop "coque"...
> 
> Maintenant, je ne suis pas contre un radoucissement des lignes (surtout sur le repose poignet!).
> 
> Vous pourrez prendre 2 minutes pour lire un petit article...



Ah c'est marrant, je verrai bien quelque chose de plus tendu, de plus agressif...


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2008)

agréssif ou tu veux, sauf sur les reposes poignets


----------



## Tug (6 Septembre 2008)

Une petit question au passage:
Je compte m'acheter un MBP 15" d'ici pas trop trop longtemps (de quelques semaines à quelques mois). Sait-on approximativement la date (le mois?) de cette update dont vous parlez tant ?

(Désolé si la réponse est dans les 64 pages précédentes, je n'ai pas eu le courage de tout lire...)


H.S:
Et puis ça me gênerais de créer un topic juste pour ça: Les performances en jeux vidéo sont-elles vraiment supérieur avec une CG de 512Mo (contre 256Mo) sachant que si je prend la carte avec 256, je met 4Go de RAM (mon budget devient limite avec 512+4Go).


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

On ne sait pas du tout quand il sortira...
On parle d'Octobre, mais bon, ça ne veut pas dire forcemment grand chose.

De plus, pour te répondre, je dirais qu'une 8600M Gt ne sais pas gérer 512Mo de mémoire vidéo, d'où la plus grande utilité de 256Mo + 4Go de RAM (si besoin).

Tucpsquic: on est entièrement d'accord sur les reposes poignets je vois!


----------



## divoli (6 Septembre 2008)

Tug a dit:


> Une petit question au passage:
> Je compte m'acheter un MBP 15" d'ici pas trop trop longtemps (de quelques semaines à quelques mois). Sait-on approximativement la date (le mois?) de cette update dont vous parlez tant ?
> 
> (Désolé si la réponse est dans les 64 pages précédentes, je n'ai pas eu le courage de tout lire...)



Salut,

Apple ne communique ni n'annonce jamais à l'avance ses nouveautés, ni leur date de sortie. On l'apprend toujours au dernier moment, quand l'update ou révision est disponible. 
Il est impossible de te donner une date, même approximative. Personne ne le sait (à part les responsables d'Apple en haut lieu).

Donc tout ce que l'on te dira reposera sur des rumeurs, sur nos propres prévisions, en fonction de l'âge du MBP actuel, des évolutions technologiques, de ce qui se fait chez la concurrence.

Néanmoins, je dirais que le MBP devrait subir une révision d'ici fin octobre, cela me parait très probable, mais ce n'est que mon avis. Et c'est impossible de savoir à quoi il ressemblera.



Tug a dit:


> H.S:
> Et puis ça me gênerais de créer un topic juste pour ça: Les performances en jeux vidéo sont-elles vraiment supérieur avec une CG de 512Mo (contre 256Mo) sachant que si je prend la carte avec 256, je met 4Go de RAM (mon budget devient limite avec 512+4Go).



Celle de 512 est  légèrement plus performante, mais guère plus (je n'ai pas les chiffres en tête). Mais dans tous les cas, 256 ou 512 Mo, c'est la même CG (soit actuellement la nVidia GeForce 8600M GT), ce qui explique que le gain de performance ne peut pas être énorme (surtout visible au niveau des textures).

Opter pour 4 Go me parait plus judicieux, selon ce que tu comptes en faire. Ne pas les acheter sur l'Appletore; acheter un kit de 4 Go (2 X 2 Go) de marque sur des sites spécialisés (cf. le topic dédié).




Macuserman a dit:


> De plus, pour te répondre, je dirais qu'une 8600M Gt ne sais pas gérer 512Mo de mémoire vidéo



Qu'est-ce que tu racontes, encore, comme sottise ?


----------



## Tug (6 Septembre 2008)

Merci beaucoup à vous deux pour votre réponse rapide et complète  .
Vous avez confirmé mon premier choix vers lequel je comptais pencher.

Reste plus qu'à attendre cette MaJ pour pouvoir dépenser mes sous gagnés si durement cet été 


En ce qui concerne l'usage du MBP, je compte l'utiliser pour de la bureautique (mail/internet/traitement de texte éventuellement) et aussi pour jouer. Je compte aussi sur lui pour me seconder dans mes années d'études futures (je suis actuellement en Term S).
Pour les prix de la RAM je suis au courant qu'Apple pratique des prix exhorbitants :mouais: (sur les conseils de mon père je pense me fournir chez Crucial)


----------



## divoli (6 Septembre 2008)

Pour la ram, essaye déjà avec les 2 Go fournis. Tu verras bien ce que cela donne. Si tu vois qu'il y a un phénomène de swap, tu peux alors en acheter et les mettre (cela ne remet pas en cause la garantie).

Crucial est une bonne marque. Il y a également un topic dédié à la ram pour les MBP.


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu racontes, encore, comme sottise ?



Eh bien non...

Une 8600M GT ne sait absolument pas gérer correctement 512Mo de mémoire.
Il faut le savoir.

Pendant un (très court) moment, je faisais du Brisbane.
Je montais des ordis, oui, oui, c'est vrai.
Disons durant 1 semaines et demie.

Et c'est durant cette période que j'ai appris que la 8600M GT 512Mo ne gérait pas comme il fallait cette mémoire.
D'où, comme tu l'as justement souligné, le petit écart de perfs entre du 256 et du 512.

La 512Mo reste un 512Mo mais celle-ci n'est pas gérée comme il l'aurait fallu.
En fait; la carte ne les exploites pas à fond.

PS: Derien!


----------



## divoli (6 Septembre 2008)

Disons que ce qui limite les performances de cette CG, ce sont plus ses caractéristiques intrinsèques que sa quantité de vram.
Et le turbocache n'améliore pas grand chose, finalement.

Donc effectivement, pour cette CG, entre 256 et 512 Mo, il n'y a pas une différence énorme niveau performance, loin de là...


----------



## rizoto (6 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Eh bien non...
> 
> Une 8600M GT ne sait absolument pas gérer correctement 512Mo de mémoire.
> Il faut le savoir.
> ...



T'as des liens pour etayer ce que tu avances, parce que c'est quand même gros !!!


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

Pour dire vrai, non, mais ceci étant, les raisons sont en fait celles qu'expliquent Divoli...
Ce sont les limitations de la carte elle-même si tu veux.

Nvidia l'a bridée en quelque sorte.
Maintenant, 512Mo restent 512Mo, donc ils ont une raison d'exister, c'est vrai! 
On s'y retrouve toujours. 

Rajoutons qu'avec les problèmes qu'elles rencontrent, 512Mo n'ont pas de réelle utilité en ce qui me concerne.
De plus, je dirais volontiers que la 8600M GT n'est pas la meilleure CG mobile exploitant autant de mémoire.


----------



## divoli (6 Septembre 2008)

Pour les jeux en 3D, que l'on ai 256 ou 512 Mo de vram avec cette CG, cela ne change pas grand chose.

Voir par exemple ce test (Quake, Halo, UT):
http://www.barefeats.com/mbpp02.html


Il y a en grande partie un effet psychologique à prendre la CG avec le plus de vram (du moins pour les jeux).

Je m'étais moi-même fait avoir, quand j'ai acheté mon MBP Santa Rosa en juin 2007. Je pensais que celui avec 256 Mo serait beaucoup plus puissant que celui avec 128 Mo. Finalement non ---> 9 % de différence.
Le pourcentage serait encore plus faible entre celui de 512 et celui de 256.

Il faudrait maintenant qu'Apple opte pour une autre CG plus performante, en fait...


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour le lien Divoli, je ne le retrouvais plus!
Même si ce n'étaient pas les mêmes jeux...

Tu es d'accord Rizoto ?
Au fait, j'ai trop boulé ce WE, je te boulerais demain!


----------



## §mat§ (6 Septembre 2008)

De mon côté, j'attends (comme beaucoup) la sortie des prochains MacBook Pro pour switcher.

L'espoir d'une màj pour le 9 s'est amenuisé en lisant ça: http://www.consomac.fr/index.php?idnews=581.

Je cite: "Les portables eux, devraient être présentés plus tard, le carton de l'invitation le confirme."

Une petite question - quand même - le carton d'invit' se limite-t-il à la simple image ou cette dernière est-elle accompagnée d'un descriptif plus ou moins explicite?

J'y vais moi aussi de mon pronostic: à mon sens, les MacBook Air, MacBook et autres MacBook Pro arrivent tous en fin de cycle et je parie sur une révision de toute la gamme portable d'ici fin octobre, ce qui constituerait pour le moins un événement important, dissocié des màj softs et iPod de mardi prochain.

Je sens que je vais devoir me taper mon IBM ThinkPad 300 MHZ (prêté par un ami ingé IBM dans le but de me faire patienter) pendant encore de longues semaines.


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

Oui, je pense que les MacBook Pro (les MacBook Air n'arrivent pas déjà à fin de série !? ) seront révisés courant Octobre...

Maintenant, oui, le carton d'invite se limite apparemment à l'image.

Enfin, ton ami aurait pu être plus comment dire, "généreux" !


----------



## divoli (6 Septembre 2008)

Oui. Le 9 septembre, il ne faut pas espérer autre chose que des iPod, à mon avis (et la mise-à-jour d'iTunes qui va avec).

Le reste (c'est-à-dire les MacBook et MacBook Pro) très probablement au mois d'octobre. Puis les iMac avant Noël...


----------



## rizoto (6 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Pour les jeux en 3D, que l'on ai 256 ou 512 Mo de vram avec cette CG, cela ne change pas grand chose.
> 
> Voir par exemple ce test (Quake, Halo, UT):
> http://www.barefeats.com/mbpp02.html
> ...



Honnêtement je suis très surpris.  Apple facture quand même les 512 Mo et un peu plus d'espace disque pour 400 euros... 

En tout cas, merci pour le lien


----------



## David_b (6 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Honnêtement je suis très surpris.  Apple facture quand même les 512 Mo et un peu plus d'espace disque pour 400 euros...


Ce serait la bien la première fois que ça lui poserait un cas de conscience de faire payer le prix fort à ses clients 
Y a qu'à voir le prix de la ram sur l'Apple Store  

Quand je pense que j'ai même pas regardé combien de mémoire avait la CG de mon MBP quand je l'ai acheté... j'ai honte. Mais c'est pas grave: cet ordi est un régal quand même


----------



## divoli (6 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Honnêtement je suis très surpris.  Apple facture quand même les 512 Mo et un peu plus d'espace disque pour 400 euros...
> 
> En tout cas, merci pour le lien



Absolument, on peut facilement se faire piéger, en raisonnant comme cela. D'ailleurs comme je le disais:


divoli a dit:


> Je m'étais moi-même fait avoir, quand j'ai acheté mon MBP Santa Rosa en juin 2007. Je pensais que celui avec 256 Mo serait beaucoup plus puissant que celui avec 128 Mo. Finalement non ---> 9 % de différence.



En fait, il faut éviter de se précipiter ou d'être trop sûr de soi, quand on renouvelle un ordi en en achetant un nouveau qui vient de sortir. Il vaut mieux attendre que les premiers tests apparaissent sur internet. C'est la leçon qu'il faut retenir...


----------



## §mat§ (6 Septembre 2008)

Espérons juste que ce sera l'occasion pour Apple d'annoncer la sortie imminente des nouveaux notebooks. Courant octobre reste une période creuse concernant la vente des portables et s'ils venaient à arriver fin septembre, ça arrangerait les affaires de pas mal de monde.
En effet, dans le cas des étudiants , un nombre conséquent d'entre eux ne peuvent se permettre de commencer les cours sans portables et investissent leur argent de manière improvisée (PC bas de gamme provisoire, voire tournent le dos plus ou moins définitivement aux Macs en fin de cycle pour se prendre des PC's bien dotés) . Moi même, je rentre en école d'archi dans les semaines qui suivent et je ne sais pas pas comment je vais gérer les travaux sur le ThinkPad (qui, au passage est quand même une belle bête: 10 ans d'âge, boosté à 512 Mo de RAM, possibilité de booter sur Ubuntu/Windows FLP, belle longévité pour un produit à l'époque novateur (écran 12"...)).


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

Si mon "clash" mémoire et l'excellent lien de Divoli ont pu aider, je suis content!
Merci à toi Divoli.

Juste pour rester dans le cahpitre "mémoire vidéo", je dirais simplement que les ATI sont excellentes en 512Mo!


----------



## divoli (6 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Juste pour rester dans le cahpitre "mémoire vidéo", je dirais simplement que les ATI sont excellentes en 512Mo!



C'est cyclique. Un coup Apple choisit ATI, un coup Apple choisit nVidia...

Et puis là, avec la réputation actuelle (justifiée ou non) de nVidia, je serais très étonné que la prochaine CG du MBP ne soit pas une ATI.


----------



## rizoto (6 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Absolument, on peut facilement se faire piéger, en raisonnant comme cela. D'ailleurs comme je le disais:
> 
> 
> En fait, il faut éviter de se précipiter ou d'être trop sûr de soi, quand on renouvelle un ordi en en achetant un nouveau qui vient de sortir. Il vaut mieux attendre que les premiers tests apparaissent sur internet. C'est la leçon qu'il faut retenir...



C'est quand dommage de prôner la simplicité et en parallèle "d'arnaquer" le client ...



§mat§ a dit:


> Espérons juste que ce sera l'occasion pour Apple d'annoncer la sortie imminente des nouveaux notebooks. Courant octobre reste une période creuse concernant la vente des portables et s'ils venaient à arriver fin septembre, ça arrangerait les affaires de pas mal de monde.
> En effet, dans le cas des étudiants , un nombre conséquent d'entre eux ne peuvent se permettre de commencer les cours sans portables



Il y a des salles info dans toutes les Facs et les écoles.



Macuserman a dit:


> Si mon "clash" mémoire et l'excellent lien de Divoli ont pu aider, je suis content!
> Merci à toi Divoli.
> 
> Juste pour rester dans le cahpitre "mémoire vidéo", je dirais simplement que les ATI sont excellentes en 512Mo!



Un petite ATI serait sympa en effet ! et puis ça ferait plaisir à Melaure. alors...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2008)

Et puis ati serait content 
Manque plus que l'AMD dans nos mac après


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

Ahhh celle là je l'attendais avec impatience! 

AMD dans nos Mac: la blague! (C'est pas contre toi, loin de là).
L'éternel leader des derniers...AMD. Ou comment foutre en l'air un budget colossal en essayant de rattraper Intel!
ATI est pour moi la seule vraie bonne chose de la société AMD.

AMD: ils sont à la rammasse...(non non, mon avatar n'y est pour rien...).
ATI: OK, j'admets, et encore.
Mais alors AMD; plutôt une balle dans la tête.

Un mac avec des procos AMD; eh bah laissez moi vous dire que lorsque Apple a pris commande (une commande définie dans le temps) des procos du MacBook Air chez Intel, je pense qu'avec AMD, les MacBook Air ne seraient pas encore sortis! 
Pareil sur les Octo-Coeur et Quad des Mac Pro, un octo-coeur AMD: on aura tout vu! 

AMD: Advanced Micro Device; eh bien ils ont encore du boulot...


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2008)

pfff, ils etaient deja dans les mac 128k, c'est fini macuserman, ne switch pas


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> pfff, ils etaient deja dans les mac 128k, c'est fini macuserman, ne switch pas



Vite, file moi le pétard!! 
En même temps c'étaient des 128k... C'est pour ça qu'Apple avait signé avec AMD.

Non, rigolons un coup hein!

On parle quand même de Quad Core Intel (dois-je le préciser ) dans les futurs MacBook Pro!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Vite, file moi le pétard!!
> En même temps c'étaient des 128k... C'est pour ça qu'Apple avait signé avec AMD.
> 
> Non, rigolons un coup hein!
> ...



Dans 1an..


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2008)

c'etait pas un proco AMD mais une puce


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

> Les Quad Core sont pour dans un an!




Concernant les Quad Core, ce serait en fait premier trimestre 2009, mais bon, si on attend tout le temps, quand achetons-nous ?

J'en sais quelque chose.


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2008)

tellement de chose que ca fait 18 mois que tu te traines windows en pensant a un nouveau mac...
moi, je dis, ca fait mal


----------



## divoli (6 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Concernant les Quad Core, ce serait en fait premier trimestre 2009, mais bon, si on attend tout le temps, quand achetons-nous ?
> 
> J'en sais quelque chose.




Voilà. Comme la plateforme Montevina est commercialisée depuis mai 2008, comme chacun sait. 

Il y avait un post rigolo de Melaure concernant les dates de sortie de processeurs Intel, je ne le trouve plus.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2008)

On annonce le 2Nd semestre 2009 pour les quad avec une consommation normale


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2008)

en gros, mi 2010 c'est ca?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

A oui, au fait, avec leur p*tain de bonus-malus qu"ils vont appliquer aux ordis, Apple va devoir s'activer! 
Sinon leur prix vont être majorés...

Mais bon, les Quad on les verra pas de si tôt, c'est vrai.


----------



## divoli (6 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> A oui, au fait, avec leur p*tain de bonus-malus qu"ils vont appliquer aux ordis, Apple va devoir s'activer!
> Sinon leur prix vont être majorés...



C'est-à-dire ? Quel bonus-malus ? Tu veux dire comme pour les voitures, plus ou moins polluantes ?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

Exact!
Ils vont l'appliquer sur les ordis, au même titre que c'est déjà appliqué aux frigos...
donc si l'ordi est "polluant", hop, malus...

Au fait: dans le bonus-mallus, il y a le mallus; celui-ci est appliqué, ils augmentent le prix de quelques euros...
MAIS: le bonus N'EST PAS APPLIQUE...autrement dit, un prix d'un polluant augmente, le prix d'un "non polluant" reste le même.


----------



## divoli (6 Septembre 2008)

OK. 

Ceci dit, ce serait bien de temps à autre que tu indiques tes sources, quand tu fais des annonces comme celle-là, pour que l'on soit mieux informé.


----------



## rizoto (6 Septembre 2008)

Je pensais que cela concernait uniquement l'électroménager (frigo, machine à laver, etc..) Ou la consommation peut beaucoup varier d'un produit à l'autre ...

A quand les pc avec l'indice de consommation : A, B, C ...


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

Je l'ai entendu ce matin sur France-Info, mais je l'avais déjà entendu avant...

Je te donne des liens quand même, aucun problème! 

Ici, ou là par exemple.

EDIT:

UN EXCELLENT ARTICLE !!
A lire sans abus et sans modération!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> OK.
> 
> Ceci dit, ce serait bien de temps à autre que tu indiques tes sources, quand tu fais des annonces comme celle-là, pour que l'on soit mieux informé.



Moi , je l'ai entendu au jt de 20h , ça te va ?


----------



## Tug (7 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Pour la ram, essaye déjà avec les 2 Go fournis. Tu verras bien ce que cela donne. Si tu vois qu'il y a un phénomène de swap, tu peux alors en acheter et les mettre (cela ne remet pas en cause la garantie).



Que veux-tu dire par "un phénomène de swap" ?
L'histoire d'utiliser le HDD comme soutient à la RAM ? Et comment s'en aperçoit-on ?



Macuserman tu attends vraiment de switcher depuis 1 an et demi ?


----------



## Raul10 (7 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Je voudrais avoir votre avis à propos d'un MacBook Pro d'occasion :
Il s'agit de la configuration du MacBook Pro 2.5Ghz à 2199 sur l'Apple Store.
On me le vends à 1150.

Alors qu'en pensez vous sachant qu'il va y avoir une mise à jour dans les prochains jours et que le prix des MacBook Pro actuels va surement chuter ?


----------



## David_b (7 Septembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Alors qu'en pensez vous sachant qu'il va y avoir une mise à jour dans les prochains jours et que le prix des MacBook Pro actuels va surement chuter ?



y aune facture ? les disques d'origine ?
un MBP à 1200 roros, nouveau modèle en approche ou pas, c'est une chouette occasion. Sauf sans facture et/ou sans les disques...


----------



## rizoto (7 Septembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Je voudrais avoir votre avis à propos d'un MacBook Pro d'occasion :
> Il s'agit de la configuration du MacBook Pro 2.5Ghz à 2199 sur l'Apple Store.
> ...



Si c'est un vendeur de confiance, fonce car le prix est vraiment très bas.


----------



## Macuserman (7 Septembre 2008)

Tug a dit:


> Que veux-tu dire par "un phénomène de swap" ?
> L'histoire d'utiliser le HDD comme soutient à la RAM ? Et comment s'en aperçoit-on ?
> Macuserman tu attends vraiment de switcher depuis 1 an et demi ?



Oui, le swap c'est ça, c'est la mémoire HDD qui vient combler le manque ce mémoire vive...
Tu t'en aperçois comment? Normalement ça rame bien plus...

Et...oui, 18 mois = 1 an et demi, donc oui, ça fait un an et demi...
Divoli, David et Melaure se souviennent de mon post d'il y a 7 mois...
Et avant d'arriver sur MacGé, j'étais sur Macbidouille, là où j'avais posté depuis environ 10 mois un post sur mon intention d'acheter un MacBook...ou un MacBook Pro, à l'époque je ne savais pas...
On est donc à 17 mois de post, et il y a 2 mois de vacances qui viennent se rajouter, mais je ne les compte pas...


----------



## rizoto (7 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, le swap c'est ça, c'est la mémoire HDD qui vient combler le manque ce mémoire vive...
> Tu t'en aperçois comment? Normalement ça rame bien plus...
> 
> Et...oui, 18 mois = 1 an et demi, donc oui, ça fait un an et demi...
> ...



Je te décerne le Geek D'or :love:

18 mois d'attente et 980 messages sur un forum mac sans mac.


----------



## Macuserman (7 Septembre 2008)

Merci...
Je voudrais remercier mes amis, qui m'ont supporté, ma famille, qui a toujours encouragé, qui a crû en moi. Mais aussi vous, oui, vous.
Rizoto, merci pour ce prix.
Melaure, merci aussi, le Blu Ray, on connait ça tout les deux.
Divoli, bah c'est Divoli quoi, merci!
Adrénergique et David_b, qui ont été mes premiers contacts.

Et enfin, je voudrais remercier Apple, qui m'a fait patienter durant tout ce temps, temps durant lequel j'ai écrit quasiment 2200 messages sur des forums Mac...

Bon, après avoir rigoler un p'tit coup, pour ma défense je dirais que j'ai pas mal de message ici, sur ce post, mais aussi dans Réagissez, avec "Google Chrome", mon post, et enfin dans iGeneration, forums iPod et iPhone où je suis très actif aussi...

Pas de Mac, mais un iPhone et des iPod! 

Avis sur les futurs MacBook Pro: mon avis est que j'en aurais un...


----------



## divoli (7 Septembre 2008)

Tug a dit:


> Que veux-tu dire par "un phénomène de swap" ?
> L'histoire d'utiliser le HDD comme soutient à la RAM ? Et comment s'en aperçoit-on ?



Si la quantité de mémoire vive devient insuffisante, l'OS va mettre à contribution le disque dur en créant un ou des fichiers swap. Si ce n'est que les temps d'accès à ces fichiers swap sont plus longs que les temps d'accès à la mémoire vive. Le fonctionnement de l'OS et des applications va donc subir des ralentissements, qui au bout d'un moment (au fur et à mesure que les fichiers swap seront importants) vont rendre l'ordinateur inutilisable, car trop lent.

Perso, j'utilise le widget iStat Pro pour estimer à tout moment la répartition de la mémoire vive et l'éventuelle évolution du swap.


N.B.: il y a toujours un petit peu de swap qui se forme au démarrage; rien d'anormal, l'OS ira puiser dans la mémoire vive pour l'essentiel.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Divoli, David et Melaure se souviennent de mon post d'il y a 7 mois...
> Et avant d'arriver sur MacGé, j'étais sur Macbidouille, là où j'avais posté depuis environ 10 mois un post sur mon intention d'acheter un MacBook...ou un MacBook Pro, à l'époque je ne savais pas...
> On est donc à 17 mois de post, et il y a 2 mois de vacances qui viennent se rajouter, mais je ne les compte pas...


Excuse moi de critiquer , mais tu rabaches toujours la même chose :rose:


----------



## Macuserman (7 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Excuse moi de critiquer , mais tu rabaches toujours la même chose :rose:


Non non, fallait me le dire, si personne ne le dit, moi je continue! 

Merci alors.

Maintenant, concernant la RAM, j'avais fait un petit récapitulatif que je vais essayer de retrouver, et vous me direz ce que vous en pensez! 
---> C'est pour le Swap.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)

Oki


----------



## MamaCass (7 Septembre 2008)

Les gens qui veulent passer au Mac mais qui ne peuvent pas, sont en général bloqués par l'aspect financier.

Là, Macuserman attend depuis 1 an et demi une mise à jour et son attente a commencé juste à la dernière mise à jour.

Autant dire : un an et demi de temps perdu à ne pas connaître Mac OS X 

C'est beau. 

Bon je me permets de dire ça car j'ai attendu (cause finances) 4 ans pour m'acheter mon premier mac, j'avais 16 ans à l'époque et je bavais sur le premier iMac. Alors quand j'ai eu les moyens et que l'appel du Mac se faisait insoutenable, j'ai foncé pour un ibook, ni une ni deux, je voulais découvrir Mac OS X.

J'ai plus l'impression que Macuserman cherche le portable ultime (BR qui sert à rien, etc...) et non pas un OS fabuleux... c'est dommage.

Hé, Macuserman, entre nous, accroche toi car quand les nouveaux MBP vont sortir, 6 ou 9 mois après y'aura encore une mise à jour, et tu ne seras plus au top  .


----------



## Macuserman (7 Septembre 2008)

Ouai, c'est un peu ça! 
L'argent, je préfère ne pas en parler...

Mais disons que je suis aussi un Sony-Addict, donc le BRD pour moi...c'est important.
Même si je vais m'en servir 2/3x par an, j'ai ma PS3.

MamaCass a tout compris! 
Et tu va rire, mais je me tâte à attendre la MàJ pour le Wi-fi Max! (Non, là c'est pour rire).
Mais promis, Javier j'achète, c'est programmé, destiné, choisi et signé! 

Autrement, j'ai retrouvé mon post mémoire...
C'est ici:
http://forums.macg.co/4744746-post328.html

PS: je vais quelque fois sur OSXfacile et je lis un peu, j'apprends petit à petit, mais vraiment petit à petit...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Les gens qui veulent passer au Mac mais qui ne peuvent pas, sont en général bloqués par l'aspect financier.
> 
> Là, Macuserman attend depuis 1 an et demi une mise à jour et son attente a commencé juste à la dernière mise à jour.
> 
> ...


L'aspect financier c'est ça aussi qui ne me permet pas d'acheter du neuf , je me suis même dis : achete un dell et met linux car pour 700 on à une bonne machine chez dell


----------



## divoli (7 Septembre 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> J'ai plus l'impression que Macuserman cherche le portable ultime (BR qui sert à rien, etc...) et non pas un OS fabuleux... c'est dommage.
> 
> Hé, Macuserman, entre nous, accroche toi car quand les nouveaux MBP vont sortir, 6 ou 9 mois après y'aura encore une mise à jour, et tu ne seras plus au top  .



Je suis d'accord. Le portable ultime, c'est comme la Sainte Quête, on peut l'attendre ou le rechercher toute sa vie.

A un moment donné, il faut franchir le pas, puis s'y tenir au moins sur le moyen terme selon ses réels besoins, en réalisant que les ordinateurs sont en constante évolution.


----------



## Nitiel (7 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman ta raison d'attendre les nouveaux, je viens d'avoir mon macbook pro et un iphone est depuis que des problèmes de coque (iphone gardait un week-end est parti au sav (métal chromer décoller) mon macbook pro les joints gris sont décollé a des endroits et la touche éjecte est mal posé) heureusement que mac os x est une merveille et que j'aime Apple parque sinon ...


----------



## rizoto (7 Septembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Macuserman ta raison d'attendre les nouveaux, je viens d'avoir mon macbook pro et un iphone est depuis que des problème de coque (iphone gardé un week-end est parti au sav (métal chromer décoller) mon macbook pro les joints gris sont décoller a des endroit et la touche éjecte est mal posé) heureusement que mac os x est une merveille et que j'aime Apple parque sinon ...



t'es vivant toi? :mouais:

Bah oui, maintenant, il est plus intéressant d'attendre les nouveaux. Mais il y a 5 mois ?  ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Macuserman ta raison d'attendre les nouveaux, je viens d'avoir mon macbook pro et un iphone est depuis que des problème de coque (iphone gardé un week-end est parti au sav (métal chromer décoller) mon macbook pro les joints gris sont décoller a des endroit et la touche éjecte est mal posé) heureusement que mac os x est une merveille et que j'aime Apple parque sinon ...



Je te supplie de revoir ton orthographe :affraid::sick:


----------



## Macuserman (7 Septembre 2008)

Eh ba voilà...
Je viens ici fêter mes 1.000 messages!!! 
Merci à tous en tout cas!

Concernant la MàJ, Let's Rock et iPod et OS X et iPhone Software et...Mac ne pourraient pas se mélanger pour donner...:
un PodMac sous OS X version iPhone? 

EDIT:
un petit contre-temps me fais patienter pour avoir mes 1.000 messages...


----------



## Macuserman (7 Septembre 2008)

Normalement, c'est bon.

Merci à tous, je le répète, parce que ça compte pour moi! 

Concernant les futurs MacBook Pro, j'ai aussi pensé que la MàJ servirait aussi de base pour Snow Leopard, avec de nouveaux procos et une nouvelle architecture, est-ce probable?


----------



## divoli (7 Septembre 2008)

L'architecture (et les processeurs en rapport), elle est déjà là. C'est l'architecture 64 bits des Core2Duo.

Le but de Snow Leopard est d'optimiser l'OS pour des multicores, ceux actuels (donc les Core2Duo) et les suivants...


----------



## Macuserman (7 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> L'architecture (et les processeurs en rapport), elle est déjà là. C'est l'architecture 64 bits des Core2Duo.
> 
> Le but de Snow Leopard est d'optimiser l'OS pour des multicores, ceux actuels (donc les Core2Duo) et les suivants...


Donc c'est tout à fait dans les cordes de SL d'utiliser cette armada technologique!? 

Tant mieux pour nous alors!


----------



## divoli (7 Septembre 2008)

Ben c'est surtout que c'est sa principale raison d'être; une optimisation de l'OS pour les processeurs 64 bits (à partir des Core2Duo, pas les G5). Parce qu'à part cela, SL ne devrait pas apporter beaucoup de nouveautés...


----------



## Macuserman (7 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben c'est surtout que c'est sa principale raison d'être; une optimisation de l'OS pour les processeurs 64 bits (à partir des Core2Duo, pas les G5). Parce qu'à part cela, SL ne devrait pas apporter beaucoup de nouveautés...


Ouai, j'ai lu ça...
Mais franchement, n'est-ce pas mieux comme ça?

Que faire un Leopard 10.5.1 quelque peu boggué?


----------



## flotow (7 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ouai, j'ai lu ça...
> Mais franchement, n'est-ce pas mieux comme ça?
> 
> Que faire un Leopard 10.5.1 quelque peu boggué?



10.5.1 c'est deja dispo  :rateau:


----------



## Amalcrex (7 Septembre 2008)

Y'a quand même quelque chose que je pige pas moi.
Macuserman t'avais pas dit précédemment que t'avais l'argent mais que tu attendais simplement une MAJ ?
On était un peu dans le même cas, mais moi dès que j'ai eu les moyens j'ai pas hésité. Et je comprends toujours pas pourquoi tu te fais tant de mal...


----------



## Jarod03 (7 Septembre 2008)

des fois faut pas chercher à comprendre, ya des situations ou la raison n'apporte pas toutes les solutions !


----------



## flotow (7 Septembre 2008)

ouais, enfin 18 mois, c'est pas la raison, c'est etre maso


----------



## Amalcrex (7 Septembre 2008)

Surtout qu'avec le prix d'un iphone il sait presque s'acheter un MB 
Enfin bon c'est son choix j'espère qu'il nous expliquera tout de même, je suis curieux!


----------



## cham (8 Septembre 2008)

On attend quoi déjà des prochains MBP ? 
- nouvelle plateforme Montevina ou Nehalem ou je sais pas quoi
- lecteur BRD + écran HD (ça pue l'option à 700 )
- un clavier façon MB
- WiFi n si c'est pas déjà en série

Me trompe-je ? 

Moi, j'aimerais aussi un pitit lecteur de carte mémoire.


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Septembre 2008)

Le n c'est déjà de série.
C'est vrai que le lecteur de cartes... mais bon il y a l'express card 
Moi le reste à part la plateforme, si ça augmente les performances, y'a rien qui m'intéresse au point de changer!


----------



## melaure (8 Septembre 2008)

cham a dit:


> - lecteur BRD + écran HD (ça pue l'option à 700 )



Hé ho, tu as vu le prix des PC BR Full HD ?

ASUS G70S-7T051G - Sacoche et souris offertes - Lecteur Blu-Ray

SONY VAIO VGN-FW11ZU Lecteur Blu Ray

Donc le MBP BR à 2800 euros, je n'y crois pas trop ... sauf pour ne pas le vendre bien sur


----------



## Macuserman (8 Septembre 2008)

Jarod a raison vous savez...

En fait vous voulez toute l'histoire?
Je vais encore répéter la même chose, mais je vais essayer d'ajouter du neuf.

Voilà, il y a 2 ans et demi, j'ai eu un iPod...
Paff! Le coup de foudre.
C'est qui qui fait ça? Apple...ah bon, je vais voir ce qu'ils font d'autres.
Boum, j'arrive sur le Store, whaou! Je veux un Mac, sur et certain.

Au début: caprice ---> J'achète un Vaio.
Hoopp avance rapide.
Mars 2008: un MacBook Pro pour mon annive: rater, mais presque.
Donc je choisi d'acheter pour bientôt.
Mais voilà, le nouveau est sorti en février, on est débit avril...

Je me renseigne, et je vois "MàJ quasiment tous les 6 mois", il en reste 4.
Les 4 mois passent, et merde, fais chier. Alors, je me dis: "Question de temps".
Entre temps (toujours ce temps), iPhone 3G arrive...
Oh et puis Zut, tout est réservé pour mon Mac, je mets à la banque, et avec ce qu'il me reste, j'achète un iPhone3G. Remarquez, il me restais 650&#8364;, coup de bol.
Et puis cet iPhone m'occupe, et je décide de patienter jusqu'à la prochaine MàJ.

----> Celle que pas mal de monde attend avec impatience, même si ce n'est pas pour forcemment acheter.
Voili, donc maintenant, plus de question sur ça, à force c'est lassant, et aussi, ça saoûle ceux qui connaissent le truc.

Concernant le topic:
-Le Wi-fi N est-il de série? En êtes-vous bien sûr!?


----------



## divoli (8 Septembre 2008)

Pourquoi "en janvier 2009" ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

Oui , depuis 2007


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Septembre 2008)

En tout cas je peux contribuer, j'avais un macbook black 2ghz et je voulais passer sur MBP.
Je me suis dis j'attend, j'attend, la prochaine version sera plus puissante. Et voilà près de 3 mois que j'ai mon MBP et j'en suis super content. Pour Noël je lui offrirai surement un disque dur plus gros (500Go) mais attendant j'en suis super heureux.
Je dis si on a les moyens et qu'on en a besoin, pourquoi se privé . Après c'est sur quand le prochain va sortir ( avec un nouveau design ? ) j'aurai envie de changer, mais bon c'est une autre histoire


----------



## rizoto (8 Septembre 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> En tout cas je peux contribuer, j'avais un macbook black 2ghz et je voulais passer sur MBP.
> Je me suis dis j'attend, j'attend, la prochaine version sera plus puissante. Et voilà près de 3 mois que j'ai mon MBP et j'en suis super content. Pour Noël je lui offrirai surement un disque dur plus gros (500Go) mais attendant j'en suis super heureux.
> Je dis si on a les moyens et qu'on en a besoin, pourquoi se privé . Après c'est sur quand le prochain va sortir ( avec un nouveau design ? ) j'aurai envie de changer, mais bon c'est une autre histoire



Une grosse avancee serait la possibilite de changer le disque dur facilement sans faire sauter la garantie.


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Une grosse avancee serait la possibilite de changer le disque dur facilement sans faire sauter la garantie.


Oui comme pour le MacBook. D'ailleurs je fais un peu dans le hors sujet, mais si on le fait faire par un apple center (300 je crois) la garantie saute aussi ?


----------



## MamaCass (8 Septembre 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Oui comme pour le MacBook. D'ailleurs je fais un peu dans le hors sujet, mais si on le fait faire par un apple center (300 je crois) la garantie saute aussi ?



Oui...  :hein:


----------



## divoli (8 Septembre 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Oui comme pour le MacBook. D'ailleurs je fais un peu dans le hors sujet, mais si on le fait faire par un apple center (300 je crois) la garantie saute aussi ?



Oui, et non. En fait, ils font dans la subtilité, chez Apple. Renseigne-toi directement chez Apple, avant de faire quoi que ce soit, puisque c'est Apple qui décide et fait un peu ce qu'elle veut, manifestement...


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Septembre 2008)

Je vais attendre de rentré en France vers Noel pour passer au Apple center et demander.
Mais c'est vrai que ça peux porter à confusion.


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2008)

Allez les gars, ce soir, c'est la "demie" heure de vérité, on veut tout savoir.

Nouveau MacBook Pro, quoi, comment, et puis si il n'y a pas, il y aura de la matière quand même! 

-------------------------
Petit rappel, vous n'aurez aucune excuse si vous ne suivez pas le Keynote live ce soir à 19h00 sur MacGé ici:
http://keynote.macg.co/


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Allez les gars, ce soir, c'est la "demie" heure de vérité, on veut tout savoir.
> 
> Nouveau MacBook Pro, quoi, comment, et puis si il n'y a pas, il y aura de la matière quand même!
> 
> ...



lol !!!

halala comme vous devez être déçu ...


----------



## Arlequin (9 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> lol !!!
> 
> halala comme vous devez être déçu ...



toi, ça va hein..... pas l'moment 


bon, j'en peux plus, je vais craquer.... marre d'attendre...demain... je crois.... 

l'est trèèèèès bien le MBPro actuel, nan ? 

bon

alors....

bonne soirée à tous


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> toi, ça va hein..... pas l'moment
> 
> 
> bon, j'en peux plus, je vais craquer.... marre d'attendre...demain... je crois....
> ...



Tu n'as pas posé la même question en avril quand j'ai acheté mon Penryn ?    

La patience est une grande qualité tu sais. Je t'admire. Alors que moi je ne suis qu'un vil consommateur ...
:rateau:


----------



## Amalcrex (9 Septembre 2008)

Il y a eu quoi de neuf à cette keynote ?


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Il y a eu quoi de neuf à cette keynote ?





















(la page blanche est la réponse ...)


----------



## -=(ben)=- (9 Septembre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Il y a eu quoi de neuf à cette keynote ?



Baa une keynote


----------



## §mat§ (9 Septembre 2008)

Bon, ben, rien, comme prévu et malgré l'espoir que nourrissaient les millions de macusers postés derrière leur écran. 

C'est improbable que les futurs Macbook Pro ne sortent que vers Janvier, n'est-ce pas? Presque un an sans màj, idem pour le Macbook, ça serait exceptionnellement long. On est déjà à presque 9 mois, la gestation devrait arriver à son terme.


----------



## -=(ben)=- (9 Septembre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Bon, ben, rien, comme prévu et malgré l'espoir que nourrissaient les millions de macusers postés derrière leur écran.
> 
> C'est improbable que les futurs Macbook Pro ne sortent que vers Janvier, n'est-ce pas? Presque un an sans màj, idem pour le Macbook, ça serait exceptionnellement long. On est déjà à presque 9 mois, la gestation devrait arriver à son terme.


J'en ai marre aussi, je suis très déçue, pas de mise à jour de MBP depuis presque 9 mois comme tu le dis.....
J'espérais au moins une mise à jour des prix, 9 mois et toujours le même prix extrêmement chère, il est ou le discours sur le changement des tarifs Apple..!!!


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2008)

-=(ben)=- a dit:


> J'en ai marre aussi, je suis très déçue, pas de mise à jour de MBP depuis presque 9 mois comme tu le dis.....
> J'espérais au moins une mise à jour des prix, 9 mois et toujours le même prix extrêmement chère, il est ou le discours sur le changement des tarifs Apple..!!!



Mais enfin, ça a toujours été annoncé comme une keynote musicale, de quoi vous plaignez vous ?

Les Macs ce sera une autre fois et pas avec un logo Rock It !

Ceci dit Apple a de la chance d'avoir des clients aussi patient. Une autre marque les aurait perdu depuis longtemps


----------



## divoli (9 Septembre 2008)

J'ai plus tendance à être en accord avec Melaure, qui vit dans le présent sans pour autant ne pas garder un oeil sur l'avenir. Plutôt que ceux qui vivent éternellement dans le futur, dans une position attentiste...

Attendre quoi, finalement ? Attendre une révision qui sera à un moment ou un autre elle-même "dépassée" (je met de gros guillemets, parce que la perception du terme "dépassé" est très élastique d'un utilisateur à l'autre).


----------



## -=(ben)=- (9 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ceci dit Apple a de la chance d'avoir des clients aussi patient. Une autre marque les aurait perdu depuis longtemps


Ils ont bien de la chance d'avoir OS X aussi fini et stable, parce que le retard d'une génération de carte graphique, avec des machines souvent moins puissante pour un tarrifs plus exagéré.... 

J'etais dans le graphisme et maintenant le design payer la marque je sais de quoi je parle et me sent un peu bête à attendre un nouveaux MBP, économiser quelque chose et lorsqu'on l'a acqueri elle est deja dépassé, c'est frustrant merci l'industrie!


----------



## alpha281189 (9 Septembre 2008)

Ca fais un moment que je suis le fil de cette discussion et moi aussi je suis décu du fait qu'il n'y est aucune annonce concernant les macbook pro ( surtout que une offre du style un macbook pro acheté = une réuduction sur les ipods auraient surement été trés rentable dautant plus que la rentrée étudiant se profile). Et je commence serieusement a me demander si apple a les moyens de renouveler les composants du mbp par des plus performants . Quand on regarde la concurrence c'est vrai que l'on voit que le prix du mbp est exagérément chère mais les composants sont les mêmes ( processeur 2,5 ghz (pour les plus performants) , carte graphique 8600MGT ,).
Donc au final est ce que apple ne veut vraiment pas sortir de mise a jour ou ne le peut elle tout simplement pas ?


----------



## Ptimouss (9 Septembre 2008)

Les dernières rumeurs ont prédits que cette keynote serait dévolue à iTunes + iPods et les majs des MB/MBP se feraient plus tard, en octobre de l'avis général.La 1ère partie s'est vérifiée, on peut être plutôt confiant pour la 2de.Je vois mal Apple rater les fêtes de fin d'années alors que cela fait 9 mois que ses portables n'ont pas bougés et qu'une maj en octobre tomberais à point pour cette période.


----------



## flotow (9 Septembre 2008)

ca sera une MAJ discrete pour MBP/MB 
genre MAJ dans la journée, et mail de comm' aux revendeurs


----------



## MamaCass (9 Septembre 2008)

Yep, donc pas de changements de design...


----------



## Kritzkopf (9 Septembre 2008)

Et c'est reparti...

fin Juillet, Septembre maintenant octobre...


----------



## GrInGoo (10 Septembre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Et c'est reparti...
> 
> fin Juillet, Septembre maintenant octobre...


Si tu en as besoin achète, les modèles actuels sont très biens .


----------



## divoli (10 Septembre 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Yep, donc pas de changements de design...



Ah ben ce ne sont pas comme des sacs à main, hein... 



Kritzkopf a dit:


> Et c'est reparti...
> 
> fin Juillet, Septembre maintenant octobre...



D'ici fin octobre, je le sens bien.  Cela m'étonnerait vraiment que ce soit plus tard...


----------



## Kritzkopf (10 Septembre 2008)

Bah l'ennui c'est pas que j'en ai réellement besoin, il me le faut obligatoirement pour novembre...

Si j'ai attendu c'est pas pour craquer au dernier moment mais avec mon pc qui est totalement a la masse je peux rien faire a part des jeux alors que j'aimerais plutôt enfin faire mes montages vidéos, plus mes milliers de photos qui attendent...

Rien de très urgent dans tout ca mais ca commence a me taper sur le systême.

Morneithan as très bien résumé sur le post a propos des macbooks, et je partage exactement le même point de vue...

Donc bon, c'est comme d'habitude, on attend jusqu'à ce que son pc passe par la fenêtre 

Au pire, je l'achète fin septembre (pour switcher tranquillement) et tan pis si c'est toujours les modèles actuels. Je m'en satisferais pleinement, largement même!
Le seul truc c'est de ce dire qu'on va acheter une machine presque déjà dépassé niveau qualité/prix alors que ca sera ma machine principale qui est censé tenir quelques années.

Et puis désolé Divoli, mais le coup du "je le sens bien" c'est pas ce qui manque dans ce sujet. D'ailleurs je crois que tu l'as répété assez souvent, a part des rumeurs *on ne sait rien*! 

Bien que maintenant c'est sur que la MAJ est proche... La question est qu'est ce que proche? une semaine? deux? trois? 2 mois?


----------



## xao85 (10 Septembre 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Yep, donc pas de changements de design...



Oui a priori ça risque de ne pas changer de design!


----------



## spyan (10 Septembre 2008)

Une mise à jour avant le 29/10 vous pensez que c'est jouable ? Car c'est là que ce termine mon ADC student... et le coupon de -20% qui va avec sur l'Apple Store.

Au fait vous savez si c'est possible d'utiliser le coupon de réduction de l'ADC chez un Apple Premium Reseller ?


----------



## xao85 (10 Septembre 2008)

spyan a dit:


> Une mise à jour avant le 29/10 vous pensez que c'est jouable ? Car c'est là que ce termine mon ADC student... et le coupon de -20% qui va avec sur l'Apple Store.
> 
> Au fait vous savez si c'est possible d'utiliser le coupon de réduction de l'ADC chez un Apple Premium Reseller ?



Avant le 29/10 c'est casi sur! Dailleurs peut-être durant l'apple expo à Paris. Mais vu qu'apple ne vient pas, j'ai des doutes!


----------



## spyan (10 Septembre 2008)

Pfff... une Apple Expo sans Apple, c'est une Expo...


----------



## darkbeno (10 Septembre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Oui a priori ça risque de ne pas changer de design!



Et pourquoi ca ne changerait pas de design ?


----------



## MamaCass (10 Septembre 2008)

darkbeno a dit:


> Et pourquoi ca ne changerait pas de design ?



En général quand Apple sort une nouvelle génération (nouveau design) d'un produit, c'est lors d'une keynote


----------



## melaure (10 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> D'ici fin octobre, je le sens bien.  Cela m'étonnerait vraiment que ce soit plus tard...



Encore une fois, c'est ce que certains disaient en Mai. Ca peut durer longtemps ce petit jeu. Par contre c'est sur que tous les jours on se rapproche de la sortie, mais voila, on ne sait pas quand, tu ne sais pas quand, et quand on a besoin du matos, on attend plus surtout en période de rentrée


----------



## Ptimouss (10 Septembre 2008)

C'est vrai. Mais 2 faits sont plutôt encourageant quand à une maj prochaine :

_ ça fait 9 mois que les portables Apple n'ont pas bougés
_ les fêtes de fin d'année approchent

Mais, effectivement, ça reste de spéculations.


----------



## melaure (10 Septembre 2008)

Ptimouss a dit:


> C'est vrai. Mais 2 faits sont plutôt encourageant quand à une maj prochaine :
> 
> _ ça fait 9 mois que les portables Apple n'ont pas bougés
> _ les fêtes de fin d'années approchent
> ...



9 mois ou 12 mois c'est kif-kif. Es-tu prêt à attendre la keynote de fin janvier ?


----------



## cooldrum (10 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je lis ce topic depuis le mois de juin pour switcher sur un macbook pro pour ma rentrée scolaire. Je rentre en M1 délectronique et  informatique et jaimerais un portable assez compétent pour tenir minimum 5 ans (Master+ « thèse »).

Apparemment, la sortie des nouveaux processeurs Intel ne pousse pas Apple à proposer des nouveaux portables pour concurrencer Sony. Hier, jattendais avec impatience un one more thing , sans y croire vraiment, et Steve Jobs ma déçu  .  Une Maj en octobre est elle envisageable ? Et à quel niveau ? Sinon je pense observer le refurb pour acheter un macbook pro pour ma rentrée fin septembre.

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Ptimouss (10 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> 9 mois ou 12 mois c'est kif-kif. Es-tu prêt à attendre la keynote de fin janvier ?


Moi oui, mais les étudiants (par exemple) non, c'est évident.


----------



## melaure (10 Septembre 2008)

cooldrum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je lis ce topic depuis le mois de juin pour switcher sur un macbook pro pour ma rentrée scolaire. Je rentre en M1 délectronique et  informatique et jaimerais un portable assez compétent pour tenir minimum 5 ans (Master+ « thèse »).
> 
> ...



Apple n'est pas le seul client d'Apple et je doute qu'ils vont leur donner l'exclusivité sur tout. Faut pas rêver !

En plus ça bouge quand même pas mal chez les autres constructeurs et certains font preuve de design sympa.

Ce qui m'amène à me dire qu'Apple ne sera pas toujours le favori d'Intel et que lorsque ça changera, ils ne seront plus qu'un simple client comme les autres mais bien plus petit que DELL et HP. Hors Apple à besoin d'exclusivité et de sortir des choses que les autres n'ont pas. Avec le PPC c'était facile, avec Intel ce le sera de moins en moins.

Il faudra encore quelques années pour voir si ça tient encore bien entre Apple et Intel.

En attendant continuons d'attendre ensemble, moi avec mon Penryn, vous avec votre envie de MBP


----------



## Amalcrex (10 Septembre 2008)

Là je te rejoins melaure 
Y'en a qui ont bon jeux ici, tandis que certains se font mal... très mal! 
Mais je peux comprendre...
Allez disons que octobre ce n'est plus que dans un gros mois


----------



## MamaCass (10 Septembre 2008)

Bon courage à ceux qui attendent le nouveau MBP : "_Le MacBookPro Messie_"


----------



## melaure (10 Septembre 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bon courage à ceux qui attendent le nouveau MBP : "_Le MacBookPro Messie_"




J'aurais plutôt dit, le nouveau MBP Nessie : il y en a certains qui disent l'avoir vu, ou entendu des rumeurs à son propos ...


----------



## divoli (10 Septembre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Et puis désolé Divoli, mais le coup du "je le sens bien" c'est pas ce qui manque dans ce sujet. D'ailleurs je crois que tu l'as répété assez souvent, a part des rumeurs *on ne sait rien*!
> 
> Bien que maintenant c'est sur que la MAJ est proche... La question est qu'est ce que proche? une semaine? deux? trois? 2 mois?



C'est clair. La réalité, c'est que la sortie de ces révisions ne correspond à aucune "logique", donc balancer des dates en essayant de faire des prévisions n'a en fait aucune valeur (même si je m'amuse à le faire).

Par exemple, en janvier 2008 j'aurais parié que la prochaine révision apparaitrait en mai / juin 2008, date officielle de la commercialisation de la plateforme "Montevina" (qui a finalement été repoussée en juillet, mais cela on ne pouvait pas le savoir à l'époque, même Intel). La révision de février 2008 qui a finalement suivi apparaissait comme difficilement compréhensible, d'autant qu'elle n'apportait quasiment rien de nouveau.

Force est de constater que le MBP n'a quasiment pas évolué depuis la révision de juin 2007. C'est un peu cela qui me fait dire que "je le sens bien", d'autant que la fin de l'année approche.

Et puis bon, vous pouvez toujours attendre, je ne vois pas trop pourquoi Apple se bougerait le c*l, les ventes de portables Apple n'ont jamais été aussi importantes.

Mais je peux comprendre ton exaspération...


----------



## guiguilap (10 Septembre 2008)

Rappelez vous qu'une keynote surprise avait été organisée en octobre pour annoncer les nouveaux iMac Alu... Donc rien ne dit qu'on aura pas le droit à une profonde mise à jour sous peu !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

Je suis d'accord avec toi


----------



## Tug (10 Septembre 2008)

Dites....
Vous êtes sûrement au courant mais qu'est-ce que vous pensez de ça ?
Article sur les cartes graphiques du Macbook Pro (9 juillet 2008)


----------



## divoli (10 Septembre 2008)

Ben va voir là:
http://forums.macg.co/reagissez/nvidia-aurait-des-soucis-avec-ses-puces-mobiles-226505.html


----------



## -=(ben)=- (10 Septembre 2008)

Tug a dit:


> Dites....
> Vous êtes sûrement au courant mais qu'est-ce que vous pensez de ça ?
> Article sur les cartes graphiques du Macbook Pro (9 juillet 2008)



Moi c'est justement mon probléme, de savoir si les CG 8600GT défaillantes sont toujours sur les MBP actuel ou pas...car en 3D et vidéo ca va vite chaufffééé la dessous!!

On a pas mal pas mal parlé d'un nouveaux chipset mysterieux sur le prochain MPB, mais je pense qu'il n'est pas près d'arriver....
2 keynote à la suite...pas pocchhiibleee


----------



## xao85 (10 Septembre 2008)

Effectivement, je crois peu à 2 keynot à 1 mois d'intervalle. Par contre ya apple expo... Est ce que même si apple n'y est pas... aucune annonce ne peut y être faite?


----------



## xao85 (11 Septembre 2008)

Bon d'après ce que j'ai lu ça serait pour le 14 octobre! Patiente!


----------



## -=(ben)=- (11 Septembre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Bon d'après ce que j'ai lu ça serait pour le 14 octobre! Patiente!



Ce que tu as lu.... Hein où ça? Envoi envoi... 

Oups je viens de voir pardon.... Ouai en juillet j'ai vue les même rumeurs pour août, fin août, septembre, et maintenant octobre.... ^^ Que faire


----------



## Arlequin (11 Septembre 2008)

-=(ben)=- a dit:


> Que faire


 
bah déjà arrêter de tourner en rond, ce serait pas mal.... parce que bon là....hein... dites....

faudrait changer le titre du fil et lui mettre [rumeurs] 

eeeeeeeenfin *soupir*

(prends pas ça pour toi ben, c'est général )


----------



## Macuserman (11 Septembre 2008)

Pour octobre, ça semble se confirmer, et c'est très bien comme ça! 

Cette keynote, je la louperais pas, enfin j'espère seulement qu'elle sera vers 13h à S.Francisco, comme ça je peux me conditionner comme avec la MàJ qui vient de passer...


----------



## Mr Chen (11 Septembre 2008)

Moi j'ai craqué

J'ai acheter le MBP Pro la semaine passé grâce à l'action FNAC. 

Elle offre une bonne garantie :rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (11 Septembre 2008)

C'est un nouvel ordi...le MacBook Pro Pro ?? 

Félicitations! J'espère que tu ne sera pas trop....déçu! 
Enfin même si tout est relatif.


----------



## Mr Chen (11 Septembre 2008)

Pas déçu du tout! j'espère qu'il vivra de lonnnngues années à mes côtés


----------



## Raul10 (11 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

*En admettant qu'il y ait bien une mise à jour des MacBook Pro le 14 octobre.* (je préfère préciser pour éviter que tout le monde m'agresse )

Pensez vous que si je commande la jour même (dès la réouverture du Store), je pourrais avoir le MacBook Pro pour le 3 novembre (date à laquelle je reprends les cours) ? Soit 20 jours après sa sortie.

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## Macuserman (11 Septembre 2008)

Tout dépend grandement! 

Si Apple dit "pas avant début Décembre", ya pas de chance pour que tu l'ais le 3 Novembre, mais bon, même si celà me semble possible, tu auras de la chance d'avoir un petit délai de livraison, surtout sur un nouveau modèle! 

On y croit les gars, ya aucune raison qui puisse nous barrer la route des nouveaux MacBook Pro!


----------



## Kritzkopf (11 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pour octobre, ça semble se confirmer



Et pourquoi ca?

Edit: j'ai rien dit


----------



## Arlequin (11 Septembre 2008)

et ça repart pour un tour ......


----------



## Macuserman (11 Septembre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Et pourquoi ca?



Parce que...ça:
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/131711/de-nouveaux-mac-le-14-octobre


----------



## Kritzkopf (11 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Parce que...ça:
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/131711/de-nouveaux-mac-le-14-octobre



oui parce que j'avais pas lu l'autre sujet


----------



## Macuserman (11 Septembre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> oui parce que j'avais pas lu l'autre sujet





Je te le dis, et vous le dis; ça sent extrêmement bon!!


----------



## divoli (11 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je te le dis, et vous le dis; ça sent extrêmement bon!!



C'est ce que je pense aussi; je les sens bien en octobre.

Mais il ne faut pas trop le dire, on va énerver Kritzkopf...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Reste à savoir si ce sera une évolution ou un révolution Jusqu'à maintenant ça a toujours été la première solution. Peut-on rêver d'une puce 4 coeurs ? J'en doute.


----------



## Kritzkopf (11 Septembre 2008)

Mais non je suis très calme... 

C'est juste que dès qu'on dit quelques choses tout le monde le prend mal, tout le monde prend des pincettes avec tout le monde enfin faut arrêter!

... le 14 octobre c'est toujours qu'une histoire de "je le sens bien" *pour l'instant*


----------



## divoli (11 Septembre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> ... le 14 octobre c'est toujours qu'une histoire de "je le sens bien" *pour l'instant*



Ben oui, vu qu'Apple ne fait jamais d'annonce officielle avant la sortie d'un nouveau produit, que veux-tu que te l'on te dise ?

J'espère que tu n'arpentes pas ce forum pour avoir une date précise. Tu sais pertinemment que l'on ne pourra pas te la donner...


----------



## Kritzkopf (11 Septembre 2008)

Que je sache personne n'as parlé de cartons d'invitations?...


----------



## divoli (11 Septembre 2008)

Quel rapport ?


----------



## jefrey (11 Septembre 2008)

Heu En supposant une décision d'achat d'un MBP, je choisis entre le modèle actuel et le possible problème des cartes Nvidia (arff) ou le prochain, avec le risque des rev. A, notamment si nouveau design (arff)  ça fait flipper personne ça ?  C'est plus un mois qu'il faut attendre mais 6 de plus


----------



## guiguilap (11 Septembre 2008)

Ah ben dans la vie faut savoir faire des choix !


----------



## divoli (11 Septembre 2008)

La Sainte Quête est éternelle...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Moi j'attends le 128 bits.
Non franchement, j'ai acheté un portable et je le regrette : acheté il y a moins d'un an et pas capable de faire tourner spore ! La date de péremption est immédiate de toutes façons.


----------



## Kritzkopf (11 Septembre 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Moi j'attends le 128 bits.
> Non franchement, j'ai acheté un portable et je le regrette : acheté il y a moins d'un an et pas capable de faire tourner spore ! La date de péremption est immédiate de toutes façons.



C'est tout bonnement impossible, mon pc a dans les 5 ans et spore tourne très bien!

C'est sur que si on veut tout le temps tout a fond on est pas sortis de l'auberge...



			
				Divoli a dit:
			
		

> Quel rapport ?



Bah on en est pas encore sur de cette date du 14 octobre... Oui j'espere que la maj aura lieu avant, et alors?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Septembre 2008)

Eh bah on est tous d'accord, même Divoli! 

Bonne soirée, et RDV le 14...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Bonne soirée, et RDV le 14...


 
Si seulement...


----------



## guiguilap (11 Septembre 2008)

WebOliver n'est pas dupe, il sait bien qu'Apple est très mesquine...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Septembre 2008)

Je sais surtout que Macuserman ne saura pas tenir sa langue jusqu'au 14 octobre...


----------



## divoli (11 Septembre 2008)

Il faut dire que pour le moment, Macuserman n'a de MacUser que le nom. 

Ce sont ceux qui pratiquent le moins qui en parlent le plus, comme l'on dit...


----------



## GrInGoo (11 Septembre 2008)

Arf c'est vrai je pense qu'on aura le droit à une bonne keynote ou une simple annonce le 14. Par contre je crois pas trop à une refonte de la gamme niveau design. Après je me trompe peut être, de toutes faconon en sera plus bien assez vite. La moitié de ce qu'Apple annonce à la keynote est déjà sur le net la semaine d'avant ... Il y a bien trop de fuite en ce moment ?.


----------



## rizoto (11 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il faut dire que pour le moment, Macuserman n'a de MacUser que le nom.



Je vote pour un changement de Macuserman à Chromeuserman. Ca fait un peu pensé à homme de cromagnon :rateau:


----------



## divoli (11 Septembre 2008)

Googleman...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (12 Septembre 2008)

Hello les amis !!

Je ne post plus souvent car je n'ai plus de PC depuis fin août... et moi qui espérait ENFIN prendre un MBP le 09 septembre lors du "special event"... :love:

Et bien maintenant je suis repartis à attendre le 14 octobre !!!!!  :afraid:

Non mais là le boules... alors je vous voit venir _"t'as qu'a commander !!" _ok et dans 4 semaines imagine Apple sort "un truc de ouf trop d'la balle" sur le MBP !!

Mais je me dis aussi que les Rev. A c'est pas toujours le top... ??

Enfin bref je ne suis pas plus avancé qu'il y a 2 mois...

Tchoussss...


----------



## Kritzkopf (12 Septembre 2008)

bah ca dépend, soit tu peux encore attendre, soit tu peux pas ^^"

Encore une fois, le principal intérêt d'attendre le nouveau mbp, a mon avis, c'est un meilleur rapport qualité/prix, mais rien n'empeche de prendre l'actuel non?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (12 Septembre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> bah ca dépend, soit tu peux encore attendre, soit tu peux pas ^^"
> 
> Encore une fois, le principal intérêt d'attendre le nouveau mbp, a mon avis, c'est un meilleur rapport qualité/prix, mais rien n'empeche de prendre l'actuel non?


 
Bien en fait je pense qu'il est préférable d'attendre pour voir si par exemple la CG est une ATI (Cf Nvidia défectueuse)... et comme tu dis un rapport qualité/prix encore meilleur.

En fait en juin je voulais en prendre un mais je partais en congé tout juillet donc je me suis dit que j'allais attendre de rentrer et ensuite j'ai appris qu'une mise à jour allait pointer son nez et depuis j'attends lol !

Yo


----------



## rizoto (12 Septembre 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Bien en fait je pense qu'il est préférable d'attendre pour voir si par exemple la CG est une ATI (Cf Nvidia défectueuse)... et comme tu dis un rapport qualité/prix encore meilleur.
> 
> En fait en juin je voulais en prendre un mais je partais en congé tout juillet donc je me suis dit que j'allais attendre de rentrer et ensuite j'ai appris qu'une mise à jour allait pointer son nez et depuis j'attends lol !
> 
> Yo



Macuserman bis


----------



## Kritzkopf (12 Septembre 2008)

Bah le problème c'est qu'il faut bien acheter un jour, le hic c'est quand on veut que l'ordi tienne 5 ans... c'est pour ca que j'attend presque depuis le 4 juillet (résultats du bac)


----------



## Macuserman (12 Septembre 2008)

Je suis dans la place!! 
Quelle dure vie celle d'un pré-switcheur, tout le monde se paye ma tête! 
Vous voyez pourquoi j'aime MacGé maintenant! 

Ceci étant je dirais pour te répondre, tu devrais le faire comme tu le sens! 
Maintenant, les prochains MacBook Pro ne seront pas vraiment des RevA!
Les proco de Centrino 2 ont déjà faits leurs preuves! 

Bon achat, soit comme moi, soit comme Mel'!


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (12 Septembre 2008)

Hi guys !!

Raaaa la la dure effectivement d'être un pré-switcheur... surtout que j'ai hâte de passer sur MAC ! 

Bon je pense quand même qu'il est préférable d'attendre... mais sincèrement 4 SEMAINES encore :sleep:.

Pfffiouuuu ça fait long depuis fin juin pour moi...


----------



## divoli (12 Septembre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> bah ca dépend, soit tu peux encore attendre, soit tu peux pas ^^"_... gnagnagna... gnagnagna...
> _





Yoskiz a dit:


> Bien en fait je pense qu'il est préférable d'attendre _... gnagnagna... gnagnagna..._



Vous êtes toujours là, vous deux ?  Vous comptez rester encore longtemps à pleurnicher et à squatter ? 

Vous attendez quoi pour l'acheter, ce MBP ? Le père Noël ? 


Sans déconner...


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Vous êtes toujours là, vous deux ?  Vous comptez rester encore longtemps à pleurnicher et à squatter ?
> 
> Vous attendez quoi pour l'acheter, ce MBP ? Le père Noël ?
> 
> ...



Z'aiment trop leur PetiteCrotte


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (12 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Vous êtes toujours là, vous deux ?  Vous comptez rester encore longtemps à pleurnicher et à squatter ?


Heu... y'a longtemps que je ne l'avais pas fait 



divoli a dit:


> Vous attendez quoi pour l'acheter, ce MBP ? Le père Noël ?
> Sans déconner...


 
Bha sincèrement p't'être la mise à jour... ou pas... 



aCLR a dit:


> Z'aiment trop leur PetiteCrotte


 
J'en ai plus de PC 

Sinon pour revenir au sujet du topic : moi je verrai bien un blu-ray ; une CG ATI ; un plus gros DD... 

Yo


----------



## MamaCass (12 Septembre 2008)

Cette histoire de vouloir toujours plus... on parle d'un ordinateur là les gars 

-"J'ai un superbe maison de 10 pièces avec piscine... :love: ...Mais je veux une maison encore plus drôlement superbe avec *15* pièces et *deux* piscines"

-"Et tu vas faire quoi de plus dans ta nouvelle maison que tu ne pouvais pas faire dans l'autre ?"

-" ... "

Sans déconner j'aimerai bien savoir


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (12 Septembre 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Cette histoire de vouloir toujours plus... on parle d'un ordinateur là les gars
> 
> -"J'ai un superbe maison de 10 pièces avec piscine... :love: ...Mais je veux une maison encore plus drôlement superbe avec *15* pièces et *deux* piscines"
> 
> ...


 

Hi 

Non en fait je ne cherche pas la "suprême mise à jour", la seule chose qui serait dommage, et je pense que tu seras d'accord également, c'est de louper un update à 1 mois près pour un modèle au même prix avec des nouveautés... 

Sinon le modèle actuel me convient parfaitement...


----------



## MamaCass (12 Septembre 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hi
> 
> Non en fait je ne cherche pas la "suprême mise à jour", la seule chose qui serait dommage, et je pense que tu seras d'accord également, c'est de louper un update à 1 mois près pour un modèle au même prix avec des nouveautés...
> 
> Sinon le modèle actuel me convient parfaitement...



Tu n'as pas répondu 

Bon certes, ca fait un peu mal (et encore y'a vraiment pire dans la vie) ca m'est arrivé pour mon ibook, un mois après, paf mis à jour. Et honnêtement, j'étais tellement contente d'avoir un mac et de mon mac que j'ai vite oublier cette mise à jour.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (12 Septembre 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Cette histoire de vouloir toujours plus... on parle d'un ordinateur là les gars
> 
> Sans déconner j'aimerai bien savoir


 
-"J'ai un superbe maison de 10 pièces avec piscine... :love: ...Mais je veux une maison encore plus drôlement superbe avec *15* pièces et *deux* piscines"

-"Et tu vas faire quoi de plus dans ta nouvelle maison que tu ne pouvais pas faire dans l'autre ?"

-" Vendre les 2 et acheter un immeuble... "


----------



## GrInGoo (12 Septembre 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> " Vendre les 2 et acheter un immeuble... "


Enorme 

Sincèrement quand on est pas du monde mac ( Macuserman, Yoskiz ) et qu'on viens du monde windows en plus on cherche forcément à avoir la machine la plus puissante. C'est sur avec windows c'est du cheap, mais avec Os X que tu es un processeur 2 Ghz ou 3 Ghz ca fonctionnera pareil pour tous ce que tu fera d'habitude ( je parle pas de rendu 3D etc...).

Alors forcément c'est pas la course à la dernière machine (c'est un truc de geek ça, pas de macintoshien), du moment que ca marche, c'est peinard


----------



## divoli (12 Septembre 2008)

Regardez GrInGoo, la force tranquille, il a son MBP. :style:

Il ne vient pas chialer tous les deux jours depuis des semaines ou des mois pour réclamer la date de la prochaine révision, lui... 

C'est un bon petit gars qui sait vivre dans le présent.


----------



## imacg5mortel (12 Septembre 2008)

Vu la date des dernières révisions des MB Air, MB Pro, Mac Pro etc... je me demandais si Apple ne va pas faire un Mac-Event (à la iPod-Event) et tout mettre à jour le même jour!!
Ca serait excellent.


----------



## Macuserman (12 Septembre 2008)

Gringoo: Bravo, c'est ça en fait, tout à fait, mais je peux attendre, pourquoi acheter celle-ci de machine? 

iMacG5: m'étonnerais quand même...


----------



## divoli (12 Septembre 2008)

Apple ne fait pas forcément des "event" quand elle sort des révisions, hein...


----------



## NightWalker (13 Septembre 2008)

*RAPPEL A TOUT LE MONDE...*
Le but de ce fil ce n'est pas pour parler des rumeurs... il existe déjà des fils pour ça. Le titre de ce fil est "Avis sur les futurs MacBook Pro". Donc de ce que *VOUS* pensez  d'une probable configuration des prochaines versions de MacBook. Inutile donc de rapporter ce que vous avez pu lire ailleurs... aka rumeur. 

Et surtout n'oubliez par que ce n'est qu'un "AVIS". Or, on sait que souvent, un avis n'est ni plus ni moins qu'un désir,  inutile donc de polémiquer dessus aussi improbable qu'il soit. 

PS : oui j'ai fait un grand nettoyage...


----------



## Macuserman (13 Septembre 2008)

Oui, c'est pas faux! 

Pour reprendre le bon chemin, je dirais qu'avec les retouches des nouveaux iPod, on peut effectivement s'attendre à un radoucissement des ligne, maintenant, imaginer un accéléromètre, je vois pas trop comment! 

Apparemment, l'OS livré au moment de sa sortir serait 10.5.5, ou 10.5.6, faudra scruter le neuf.
Ensuite, le BRD ne se rapproche ni ne s'éloigne, alors bon, surtout qu'Apple a signé pour les films HD, alors je ne sais pas trop...

Pour finir, je table sur une amélioration de iSight à 3MP.


----------



## Ptimouss (13 Septembre 2008)

Déjà un Centrino2 avec une Ati Mobility 48xx et un dd interchangeable serait pas mal. Après BR ou pas ? au moins un lecteur BR en option serait le bienvenu. Du coup, il faut parler de l'écran: LED ou pas et quel format ? Le 16/10 ou le 16/9 qui commence à émerger dans le nouveaux produits.

http://vaio.sony.fr/view/ShowProduc...eType=Overview&category=VN+AW+Series#sc3pair1

ou le petit frère:

http://vaio.sony.fr/view/ShowProduc...s&category=VN+FW+Series&assetid=1218032875594

ou encore le nouvel écran Dell :

http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sn...ail.aspx?c=fr&l=fr&s=dhs&cs=frdhs1&sku=180689

Ce n'est pas pour portable, mais ça donne le ton de la migration 16/10 > 16/9 qui s'opère.


----------



## divoli (13 Septembre 2008)

En tout cas, ceux qui veulent de nouveaux MBP rapidement ont intérêt à cliquer sur ce lien vissa... 




Ptimouss a dit:


> il faut parler de l'écran: LED ou pas



Cette question ne se pose plus. Tous les MBP 15" ont un écran LED depuis la révision de juin 2007, et sur les MBP 17" l'écran LED est en option depuis la révision de février 2008.

Apple ne va pas revenir en arrière.


----------



## Ptimouss (13 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> En tout cas, ceux qui veulent de nouveaux MBP rapidement ont intérêt à cliquer sur ce lien vissa...


J'ai cliqué 




divoli a dit:


> Cette question ne se pose plus. Tous les MBP 15" ont un écran LED depuis la révision de juin 2007, et sur les MBP 17" l'écran LED est en option depuis la révision de février 2008.
> 
> Apple ne va pas revenir en arrière.


arf, c'est vrai, j'avais oublié.


----------



## Macuserman (13 Septembre 2008)

C'est vrai qu'une étrange transition du 16/10 au 16/9 est en train de s'opérer, mais ceci étant, à y réfléchir de plus près, on ne sait pas pourquoi! 

Concernant le BRD, un lecteur Blu-Ray  ne ferait pas forcement augmenter les prix en flèches, mais un graveur...lui il exploserait la douloureuse!


----------



## Raul10 (13 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'une étrange transition du 16/10 au 16/9 est en train de s'opérer, mais ceci étant, à y réfléchir de plus près, on ne sait pas pourquoi!
> 
> Concernant le BRD, un lecteur Blu-Ray  ne ferait pas forcement augmenter les prix en flèches, mais un graveur...lui il exploserait la douloureuse!



J'espère que, si lecteur/graveur BR il y a, il sera en option... car tout le monde n'a pas l'utilité d'un tel matériel...


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'une étrange transition du 16/10 au 16/9 est en train de s'opérer, mais ceci étant, à y réfléchir de plus près, on ne sait pas pourquoi!
> ()



Et bien je serais toi, je me dépêcherais d'acheter un mbp pendant qu'il est encore disponible en 16/10. À moins que cela soit une rumeur


----------



## flotow (14 Septembre 2008)

bah, c'est pas vraiment un rumeur, c'est juste que tout les constructeurs passent au 16/9

bon, apres, macuserman va se faire avoir avec un 16/9 (c'est pas naze non plus), c'est juste que le 16/10 est moins tassé


----------



## Macuserman (14 Septembre 2008)

De loin pas...
Autant vous dire que ce format ne me déplairait pas du tout! 
Mais lorsque j'ai soulevé le problème, on m'a donné assez de raisons pour penser que ça ne se ferait pas. 
Mais au vu d'un FW11S, je dis oui au MacBook Pro 16.4"!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2008)

Tu es bête macuserman , je suis desolé mais attendre 18mois pour s'acheter un ordi...
Fait attention le quad sortent en 2009...:sleep: Et dans 1 ans il y a une maj...
Je pense a une solution graphique ati et à un nouveau centrino 2 avec 2,8 Ghz de fréquence maxi


----------



## aCLR (14 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> bah, c'est pas vraiment un rumeur, c'est juste que tout les constructeurs passent au 16/9
> 
> bon, apres, macuserman va se faire avoir avec un 16/9 (c'est pas naze non plus), c'est juste que le 16/10 est moins tassé



Z'ont vraiment besoin de nous faire changer de périphériques* aussi souvent ? :hein:



* comment réagira une tablette _wide_ (en 16/10) avec un écran en 16/9 ? Et l'inverse ?


----------



## DarkDestiny (14 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu es bête macuserman , je suis desolé mais attendre 18mois pour s'acheter un ordi...
> Fait attention le quad sortent en 2009...:sleep: Et dans 1 ans il y a une maj...
> Je pense a une solution graphique ati et à un nouveau centrino 2 avec 2,8 Ghz de fréquence maxi


 
Pour les processeurs, je suis quasi-sûr, premier modèle de MacBook Pro, intel P8400 (faible probabilité d'un P8600) à 2,4Ghz 3Mo de cache (consomme moins que le T8300 actuel) et pareil pour le MacBook à 1200Euros (lui aussi équipé d'un T8300 actuellement).
Second Modèle avec de la chance un P9500, à 2,53GHz 6Mo de cache (consomme moins que l'actuel T9300 si je ne me trompe pas).

Pour la CG ATI, le problème c'ets que ça ne suit pas forcément, et ça pas forcément plus puissant que la 8600GT, mais moins de risque de surchauffe.


----------



## kevinh44fr (15 Septembre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Pour les processeurs, je suis quasi-sûr, premier modèle de MacBook Pro, intel P8400 (faible probabilité d'un P8600) à 2,4Ghz 3Mo de cache (consomme moins que le T8300 actuel) et pareil pour le MacBook à 1200Euros (lui aussi équipé d'un T8300 actuellement).
> Second Modèle avec de la chance un P9500, à 2,53GHz 6Mo de cache (consomme moins que l'actuel T9300 si je ne me trompe pas).
> 
> Pour la CG ATI, le problème c'ets que ça ne suit pas forcément, et ça pas forcément plus puissant que la 8600GT, mais moins de risque de surchauffe.



ça ira peut-être jusqu'a 2,8GHZ. DELL en fait maintenant, et APPLE veut toujours être au top. Sa ne m'étonnerait donc pas.


----------



## DarkDestiny (15 Septembre 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> ça ira peut-être jusqu'a 2,8GHZ. DELL en fait maintenant, et APPLE veut toujours être au top. Sa ne m'étonnerait donc pas.


 
"Processeur Intel® Core 2 Extreme X9000 (2,80 GHz, cache L2 de 6 Mo, FSB 800 MHz) [ajouter 750,00  "

Es tu prêt à ajouter 750 euros, DELL aura toujours des processeurs plus puissants, Apple prends pas les plus haut et tant mieux, il suffit par exemple de regarder la CG du MBP ce n'est du très haut gamme.
Et puis bon, j'aime bien les dell, ils ont de gros avantages, mais c'ets du transportable avec ce type de processeur, et la consommation des machines font qu'ils n'ont qu'une autonomie très faible. (Même s'ils ont leur bon E4200 qui peut tenir jusqu'à 19H d'autonomie, mias c'est pas la même machine).

Pour MacBook Pro, qui est quand prévu pour Mac OS X, il n'y a pas besoin de tout ça, même pour vista d'ailleurs.
De plus le processeur X9000 ne fait pas partie des processeurs de la plateforme Montevina....
JE pense que mes pronostics sont bons, car permettent les meilleurs rendements avec des processeurs ne consommant peu, ce qui est loin d'être le cas du 2,8Ghz.

Et puis il y un moment ou l'ajout de Mhz n'est pas forcément utile.

Au début j'étais outré de la différence entre le premier MacBook Pro et le second. Apple aurait du être plsu explicite, car je croyais qu'il n'y avait QUE la mémoire de la carte graphique et 100Mhz. 
Hors le processeur avait le doube de cache bien utile, bien plus qu'un ajout de 100Mhz. 

Tout le monde est fixé sur les Mhz....faut pas, car ya deux processeurs vieux, qui ont plus de fréquences, mais avec une architecture différentes les rendant bien moins opérationnels.

Si Apple sortait un MacBook avec une légère CG intégré (une petite Ati), j'achèterai. Le MacBook Pro est trop cher, dans sa première mouture, et j'ai pas les moyens de celui à 2199euros qui est vraiment le plus intéressant.


----------



## kevinh44fr (16 Septembre 2008)

"Processeur Intel® Core 2 Extreme X9000 (2,80 GHz, cache L2 de 6 Mo, FSB 800 MHz) [ajouter 750,00  "

Il y'a en FSB 1066MHZ pour 200 euros de plus chez moi.
Mais oui il consomme plus.

Partout, on annonce :" nouveau macbook pour octobre"
Bon génial, mais ça veut dire quoi? Il y'aura aussi un nouveau MBP? Ou alors ce sera carrément un nouveau Macbook Touck donc pas de changement dans la gamme MB et MBP?


----------



## cooldrum (16 Septembre 2008)

je viens de lire une nouvelle rumeur qui me semble assez improbable..... mais comme je suis nouveau et j attend pour switcher.J'attend vos conseils 

Harmonisation de la gamme, plus de Mac Book Pro mais une gamme étendue de Mac Book Alu allant de lentrée de gamme aux perfos les plus coastaux....ex Mac Book Pro.

Que pensez-vous de ca?? et il annonce des prix plus "agressif" pour les futur modeles


----------



## kevinh44fr (16 Septembre 2008)

En gros ça changerait rien à l'organisation actuelle. Les MBP ont toujours été des MB haut de gamme. S'ils veulent harmoniser le nom, je m'en fous un peu perso ^^

Pour les prix, ce ne serait pas illogique vu la concurrence.


----------



## David_b (16 Septembre 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> Pour les prix, ce ne serait pas illogique vu la concurrence.


celle des PC sous Vista ? Euh...


----------



## Raul10 (16 Septembre 2008)

Les nouveaux MacBook Pro disponibles dès la semaine prochaine (le 23/09/08) ?

http://www.engadget.com/2008/09/15/new-macbooks-already-shipping-hitting-stores-september-23rd/


----------



## gyffral30 (16 Septembre 2008)

nouvelle vu sur le site PCINPACT (je fais pas de la pub pour le site rassurez vous !!!) 

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/46027-apple-macbook-aluminium-octobre.htm

en alu ?.... j'aimais bien le design actuel des macbook  (si ils sont tous en alu comment différencier de loin entre un macbook et un macbook pro :hein:)


----------



## DarkDestiny (16 Septembre 2008)

Raul10 ça pourrait être le cas ma fnac refait le rayon Mac, il ne reste qu'un pauvre MBA.


----------



## kevinh44fr (16 Septembre 2008)

David_b a dit:


> celle des PC sous Vista ? Euh...



Oui d'accord y'a l'OS. Mais si on en tient pas compte (on a qu'a installer linux à la place), les PC sont réellement plus performant. Et avec Linux qui fonctionne avec aussi peu de ressources et aussi bien que Mac OS, on a un super ordi.
Et Apple ne veut pas peut-être pas devenir le n°1, mais ils veulent plus de part de marché. Pour ça, il faut faire switcher. Et on a beau dire que Mac OS c'est mieux, quand on a une meilleure config de portable à 500 euros de moins ...
Donc, même si les macs ne baisseront pas de 500 euros, je pense qu'il y'aura une baisse des prix en général des portables pour réduire la marge face à la concurrence.


----------



## rizoto (16 Septembre 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> Oui d'accord y'a l'OS. Mais si on en tient pas compte (on a qu'a installer linux à la place), les PC sont réellement plus performant.



Justement acheter un mac, ce n'est pas acheter qu'une liste de spec techniques (Mghz, Mo, etc..). Sur le papier, les pc sont plus performants mais niveau productivité ....

et pour sortir ce genre de choses, tu n'as jamais utiliser de mac pro 



kevinh44fr a dit:


> Et avec Linux qui fonctionne avec aussi peu de ressources et aussi bien que Mac OS, on a un super ordi.



Pas sûr que ce soit le lieu pour lancer ce débat (sans fin ). je vais donc sauter cet argument fallacieux. 



kevinh44fr a dit:


> Et on a beau dire que Mac OS c'est mieux, quand on a une meilleure config de portable à 500 euros de moins ...


Les MB et MBP ont besoin d'une mise à jour. c'est clair, il faut attendre encore quelques semaines....


----------



## David_b (16 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Justement acheter un mac, ce n'est pas acheter qu'une liste de spec techniques (Mghz, Mo, etc..).


+1000
pas possible de te bouler
Je savais même pas quel modèle de CG j'avais dans mon MBP quand je suis sorti de la boutique 
D'ailleurs je sais toujours pas, la plus petite ATI, je crois... 


> et pour sortir ce genre de choses, tu n'as jamais utiliser de mac pro


Moi oui, chaque jour que Steve fait. Mais celui-la je connais sa config: je me le suis fait aux petits oignons 

J'utilise aussi Linux et Windows, cela dit. Je suis payé pour 
Comme l'a dit Mark Shuttleworth (désolé pour l'orthographe) lui-même (je cite de mémoire une interview en anglais que je retrouve pas, désolé): l'objectif de Ubuntu est de copier l'ergonomie de Mac OS. Et je suis bien d'accord avec lui sur le choix du modèle duquel s'inspirer: j'adore Linux, mais j'aime énormément le confort du Mac :love::love:


----------



## kevinh44fr (17 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Justement acheter un mac, ce n'est pas acheter qu'une liste de spec techniques (Mghz, Mo, etc..). Sur le papier, les pc sont plus performants mais niveau productivité ....
> 
> et pour sortir ce genre de choses, tu n'as jamais utiliser de mac pro
> 
> ...



Non c'est pas acheté des spécificités techniques, c'est un tout. Mais on ne peut pas faire l'aveugle non plus, et tant mieux, sinon les macs n'évoluerai pas beaucoup.

Je ne comptai pas du lancer de débat, je veux seulement dire que je pense qu'Apple sait qu'il faut changer sa gamme de portable face à la concurrence.


----------



## divoli (17 Septembre 2008)

Bon;


Les MBP;
- n'ont pas évolué depuis 7 mois (j'allais dire depuis 15 mois tant les deux dernières révisions se ressemblent),
- la plateforme Montevina est commercialisée depuis 2 mois et en équipe la concurrence,
- ces portables sont en quelque sorte la vitrine de chez Apple (avec les iMac), "normalement" destinés à un usage pro.

Donc il me parait clair qu'ils ne vont plus rester longtemps sans révision, d'autant qu'ils bloquent la révision des MB qui eux aussi n'ont pas évolué depuis 7 mois.

Quand aux éventuelles config. à prévoir, je ne vois pas ce que l'on peut en dire de plus pour le moment...


----------



## -=(ben)=- (17 Septembre 2008)

Complètement d'accord avec Divoli, c'est pour cela que j'attend un nouveaux MBP chaque mardi depuis début août avec à chaque fois une déception...

De plus quand je vois sur des forums que des personnes écrivent "enfin le MB va bientôt être revue et changer de design",  et bien qu'est ce que l'on ne devrait pas dire pour le MBP qui est la seule machine avec le MacMini qui n'a pas évolué niveau design depuis le passage à Intel, pourtant comme Divoli le répète cette machine est la vitrine de chez Apple destiné à un usage pro...

J'attend avec impatience le 23 septembre ou 14 octobre....


----------



## Macuserman (17 Septembre 2008)

Pareil, même s'il est clair qu'ils vont les faire évoluer, c'est quand même un fort aboutissement...
Reste à voir s'ils nous plairont!  Mais de toute manière, ma réponse est déjà faite: OUI.

Maintenant, kevinh44r, tu ferais bien d'arrêter là, parce que j'ai pas envie de me retrouver avec un débat "quilalaplusgrosse" à deux balles.
Parce que les ventes de Mac continuent de progresser sans "qu'Apple soit obligé de changer ses gammes", mais on peut quand même entrevoir un petit arrêt, le temps que les nouveaux sortent.

Les iPod, c'est fait, iTunes c'est fait, Genius c'est fait, l'iPhone c'est fait, les casques c'est fait, les Mac...c'est PAS fait!!
Donc, logiquement, on a épuisé TOUTES les parties de marché où Apple est présente.
Mac, iPhone et iPod sont sur les tablettes, iPod se fait rénové, iPhone se fait mettre à jour, que reste-t-il ??
On ne peut que s'attendre à une MàJ d'ici 1 mois maximum je pense...


----------



## DarkDestiny (17 Septembre 2008)

ou dans 3 mois.....


----------



## benscheff (17 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> On ne peut que s'attendre à une MàJ d'ici 1 mois maximum je pense...



Bonjour à tous,

+1 Macuserman pour l'analyse sur les parties du marché de l'informatique ou Apple est présent, je suis du même avis, les macs sont souvent (toujours?) remis à jour en dernier, mais la màj arrive un jour... (souvent tard malheureusement  )

Par contre pour la durée, c'est toujours pareil, personne ne peut savoir quel jour ou quelle semaine aura lieu la conférence de presse qui révélera les nouvelles machines, comme le dit Darkdestiny, cela peut être aussi bien dans 3 mois que dans 1.


----------



## Raul10 (17 Septembre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> ou dans 3 mois.....



Mais bien sur... :rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (17 Septembre 2008)

Si on se concentre sur la date du 14 octobre...on est à 1 mois de la MàJ.

Apple va les mettre à jour, et apparemment, on connaît déjà le design futur...
Je dis ça, parce que j'ai vu beaucoup de MacBook Pro à encadrement d'écran noir.

Cf: news du jour "Ce serait le futur MB Pro?"...
Ou allez là si vous voulez: http://www.it-shop.t-systems.de/tsy...l?_n_=catalog&_t_=factsheet1&articleid=294426


----------



## Pdg (17 Septembre 2008)

Oui, on a vu ça. Et ça donne envie d'en savoir plus. Quoi qu'il en soit, prix en baisse ou non, je vois assez mal Apple ne pas mettre à jour les tripes de son MBP. 

Effectivement, niveau design, c'est crédible. Niveau contenu, un peu moins à mon sens. Je penche pour le Webmestre qui s'est un peu emballé pour interpeler le chaland mal informé... 

Encore une fois, wait & see 

(cela dit, ça ne me déplait pas, ce liseret. Mais j'aimerai bien pouvoir le toucher pour voir ce que ça donne en vrai)


----------



## -=(ben)=- (17 Septembre 2008)

Je viens de voir aussi le lien sur l'actu MacGé, intéressant même si c'est une blague ou une erreur de la part de Tsystems cela va faire bouger les rumeurs pour le MBP!!

Par contre les tarifs... mouepp mouep.. toujours la même CG mais en 512Mo de base... et des T9300.... ce ne sont pas des centrino2?


----------



## divoli (17 Septembre 2008)

-=(ben)=- a dit:


> Par contre les tarifs... mouepp mouep.. toujours la même CG mais en 512Mo de base... et des T9300.... ce ne sont pas des centrino2?



Ce n'est pas étonnant, ce sont les caractéristiques du MBP actuel. En fait, c'est le MBP actuel, ils ont juste mis une nouvelle photo qui ne correspond pas à celui actuel et qui sort d'on ne sait où.

Ce n'est pas très sérieux.


----------



## -=(ben)=- (17 Septembre 2008)

Il y a pas mal de problémes, comme l'absence de webcam, le sigle MBP ressemble à un vague rectangle noir, absence de la prise écouteur, la fermeture enfin aimanté? on dirait des nouveaux visu avec les anciennes config


----------



## rizoto (17 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ce n'est pas étonnant, ce sont les caractéristiques du MBP actuel. En fait, c'est le MBP actuel, ils ont juste mis une nouvelle photo qui ne correspond pas à celui actuel et qui sort d'on ne sait où.
> 
> Ce n'est pas très sérieux.



D'ailleurs, l'écran type imac ou iphone (en verre). j'y crois moyennement.


----------



## DarkDestiny (17 Septembre 2008)

Malgrès cela, ce visuel a été démentit, dans les commentaires, c'est un MBP classique retouché.


----------



## benscheff (18 Septembre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Malgrès cela, ce visuel a été démentit, dans les commentaires, c'est un MBP classique retouché.



J'espère aussi que c'est un fake parce que la surface noir sur l'iMac n'est pas vraiment faite pour y poser ses doigts. Même si cela ne se voit pas énormément c'est très très salissant. Pour un ordinateur de bureau ce n'est pas grave mais pour un portable qu'on ouvre en posant ses grosses mains pleines de doigts sur les rebords ca l'est dejà beaucoup plus...

Apple y aura sûrement pensé, un écran avec un contour plein de traces grasses ca le fait plus du tout niveau design


----------



## Hans Castorp (18 Septembre 2008)

benscheff a dit:


> Apple y aura sûrement pensé, un écran avec un contour plein de traces grasses ca le fait plus du tout niveau design



Depuis le premier Ipod le design ne se conçoit plus sans traces de doigts.


----------



## jefrey (18 Septembre 2008)

Comme par hasard, retour du visuel du MBP actuel Héhé ! Joli coup de pub pour le site


----------



## divoli (18 Septembre 2008)

jefrey a dit:


> Comme par hasard, retour du visuel du MBP actuel Héhé ! Joli coup de pub pour le site



Oui, c'était plutôt cela. Ils sont malins, même si le procédé est discutable...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (19 Septembre 2008)

Voilà de quoi relancer le chmilblik, on peut lire ce matin, dans les news, que la 10.5.6 prendrait complétement en charge le support du Blu-Ray... Super, quoi que... mais cela signifie qu'on va encore attendre si Apple attend la 10.5.6 pour sortir les nouveaux Macbook Pro... Je vois mal Apple proposé 10.5.6 dans deux semaines. Ou alors, présentation le 14 et disponibilité début novembre.


----------



## divoli (19 Septembre 2008)

Ca me parait tout à fait plausible, au niveau date de sortie.

La màj OS 10.5.4 apportait essentiellement le support de Mobile Me, et n'est apparue que 1 mois après la màj OS 10.5.3.

Donc de nouveaux MBP dans 1 mois en même temps que la màj OS 10.5.6 est possible.


Je dirais que je le sens bien, mais je vais encore me prendre des tomates. 


Mais bon, et l'on en a déjà parlé, un lecteur BR dans un MBP, il va falloir voir ce que ça donne, surtout au niveau de l'autonomie...


----------



## benscheff (19 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Mais bon, et l'on en a déjà parlé, un lecteur BR dans un MBP, il va falloir voir ce que ça donne, surtout au niveau de l'autonomie...



Les lecteurs blue-ray sont déjà disponibles depuis un certain temps dans les portables pc hauts de gammes comme les dell XPS (en option) et ils coûtent dans les 350 euros... Pour l'autonomie, c'est sur que ca va prendre plus de ressourses mais vu les progrès faits au niveau des iPods je pense que les futurs portables de chez apple auront aussi une meilleure autonomie, qui était dejà très bonne pour les macbooks comparés au standards PC qui proposent pour la plupart une batterie longue durée (6h) en option pour environ 200 euros...

Pour les Macs pro, c'est presque certain que les prochains auront droit à leur lecteur BR, et les macbook pros aussi surement.


----------



## rizoto (19 Septembre 2008)

benscheff a dit:


> Les lecteurs blue-ray sont déjà disponibles depuis un certain temps dans les portables pc hauts de gammes comme les dell XPS (en option) et ils coûtent dans les 350 euros... Pour l'autonomie, c'est sur que ca va prendre plus de ressourses mais vu les progrès faits au niveau des iPods je pense que les futurs portables de chez apple auront aussi une meilleure autonomie, qui était dejà très bonne pour les macbooks comparés au standards PC qui proposent pour la plupart une batterie longue durée (6h) en option pour environ 200 euros...
> 
> Pour les Macs pro, c'est presque certain que les prochains auront droit à leur lecteur BR, et les macbook pros aussi surement.



Deja debattu mais un lecteur blueray, je ne vois pas l'interêt sur un portable 15 "
Encore un graveur, je vois bien. mais un lecteur . c'est du gadget ! 
Une bonne solution serait de le proposer en option mais d'en tenir compte de son absence dans le prix du MBP.

Sinon, plus cette maj est longue a venir et plus on a de chance d'avoir d'avoir un changement de design.

Il aurait ete assez simple pour apple de mettre a jour la carte graphique, processeur et RAM cet ete. mais ca n'a pas ete fait ....


----------



## DarkDestiny (19 Septembre 2008)

benscheff a dit:


> Les lecteurs blue-ray sont déjà disponibles depuis un certain temps dans les portables pc hauts de gammes comme les dell XPS (en option) et ils coûtent dans les 350 euros... Pour l'autonomie, c'est sur que ca va prendre plus de ressourses mais vu les progrès faits au niveau des iPods je pense que les futurs portables de chez apple auront aussi une meilleure autonomie, qui était dejà très bonne pour les macbooks comparés au standards PC qui proposent pour la plupart une batterie longue durée (6h) en option pour environ 200 euros...
> 
> Pour les Macs pro, c'est presque certain que les prochains auront droit à leur lecteur BR, et les macbook pros aussi surement.


 
Aujourd'hui l'autonomie des Apple est un peu à la ramasse, Dell à des pc qui tiennent 19H d'autonomie pour bien moins cher, et plus généralement des PC portables à 7H d'autonomie, un MacBook Pro ne tient pas 5H, et j'ai appris récemment que sur du Vista ça ne tenait pas 2H30.

La plate-forme Montevina pourrait réparer ça, par contre le Blu-Ray c'est d'une inutilité...surtout vu la résolution de la dalle du MBP. Un graveur Blu-Ray pourrait être lsu utile et encore qui voudra foutre 20euros dans un disque blu-ray vierge, quand on voit le prix des DD externes.....
Surtout que niveau soft c'est pas demain la veille qu'on en verra sur blu-ray et encore heureux.

Il faudrait mieux s focaliser sur l'essentiel, la plateforme centrino 2, voir de la DDR 3, une CG adécquate avec l'optique du switch sur une intégré intel.
Une révision du design, j'entend par là , le clavier style MB/MBA, peut être avec de l'espoir une meilleure résolution de l'écran, pour des VM c'est utile.

Mais plus on approche d'octobre pus j'ai l'impression que ceci ne sortira pas à cete date, ça sent de plus en plus le décembre ou janvier.


----------



## rizoto (19 Septembre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Aujourd'hui l'autonomie des Apple est un peu à la ramasse, Dell à des pc qui tiennent 19H d'autonomie pour bien moins cher, et plus généralement des PC portables à 7H d'autonomie, un MacBook Pro ne tient pas 5H, et j'ai appris récemment que sur du Vista ça ne tenait pas 2H30.



19h... face aux 2h30 d'un MBP... 

Ces dell eux on ete mis a jour. les modeles E6400 ont une carte graphique integree, un ecran de 14" (1280*800), un disque ssd. cette autonomie est atteinte avec une batterie 12 cellules (quid du poids? ), il n'a pas de graveur de DVD. le tout pour 1700$

EDIT : Je pense que c'est une publicite mensongere car il est en fait livre avec 2 batterie, une de 9 cellules et l'autre de 12 ...Ca ne m'etonnerait qu'a moitie qu'ils aient additionnes les autonomies respectives des batteries ....


----------



## divoli (19 Septembre 2008)

Effectivement... C'est lequel, de Dell, qui a 19 heures d'autonomie ? :mouais: Parce qu'à part brancher une batterie de tracteur, je ne vois pas...

Et même 7 heures c'est déjà pas mal, mais c'est surtout sur le papier...


Edit: Je viens de lire le post de Rizoto...


----------



## DarkDestiny (19 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Effectivement... C'est lequel, de Dell, qui a 19 heures d'autonomie ? :mouais: Parce qu'à part brancher une batterie de tracteur, je ne vois pas...
> 
> Et même 7 heures c'est déjà pas mal, mais c'est surtout sur le papier...
> 
> ...


 
7H c'est pas sur le papier c'est la réalité....Suffit de voir les tests de ces PC, le Lenovo T500 tient 7H sur cg intégré, 5H25 sur dédié. (2,9Kg)
Le Lenovo T400 en 14" par contre, tient 10H. (En 9 cellules, en 6 
heures en intégré, 4H30 en intégré) (2,4Kg)
Et ce sont des données issus de tests.

Le Dell E6400 c'est 10H avec une 9 cellules, 19 avec une 12 cellules. Par contre là pas vu de test pour l'instant.

Alors bien sûr je comprends que pour certains, que si ça ne vient pas d'apple, c'est forcément pas possible. 
Mais faut croire que si, et c'est grâce à la marque pour l'intégration, mais aussi au jolie centrino 2 et pross adécquates, que certains aimeraient voir arrivé chez Apple.


----------



## rizoto (19 Septembre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> 10H avec une 9 cellules, 19 avec une 12 cellules.



Dell reinvente la regle de 3


----------



## DarkDestiny (19 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Dell reinvente la regle de 3


 
Ca n'a pas l'air d'être les seuls, HP annonce aussi son pc avec une autonomie reccord de 24H sur chipset intégré : http://www.laptopspirit.fr/16955/24h-dautonomie-sur-le-hp-elitebook-6930p.html

Un MacBook qui pourrait tenir la distance, ou un MacBook Pro qui tiendrait deux fois moins ne serait pas pour me déplaire, faut pas cracher dans la soupe, si l'on veut la boire.


----------



## rizoto (19 Septembre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Ca n'a pas l'air d'être les seuls, HP annonce aussi son pc avec une autonomie reccord de 24H sur chipset intégré : http://www.laptopspirit.fr/16955/24h-dautonomie-sur-le-hp-elitebook-6930p.html
> 
> Un MacBook qui pourrait tenir la distance, ou un MacBook Pro qui tiendrait deux fois moins ne serait pas pour me déplaire, faut pas cracher dans la soupe, si l'on veut la boire.



poids de la batterie = 1 kilo


----------



## DarkDestiny (19 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> poids de la batterie = 1 kilo


 
Hé hé, en option ca peut être sympa, le poids c'est clair que c'est pas la totale mais bon faut fair eun compromis, une 6 d'un côté une 12 de l'autre.


----------



## rizoto (19 Septembre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> 10H avec une 9 cellules, 19 avec une 12 cellules.



Il n'y a rien qui te choque?

10/9 -> 1,11 h par cellule
19/12 -> 1,58 h per cellule



DarkDestiny a dit:


> Hé hé, en option ca peut être sympa, le poids c'est clair que c'est pas la totale mais bon faut fair eun compromis, une 6 d'un côté une 12 de l'autre.



en 24, c'est bien aussi, mais c'est plus lourd


----------



## DarkDestiny (19 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Il n'y a rien qui te choque?
> 
> 10/9 -> 1,11 h par cellule
> 19/12 -> 1,58 h per cellule
> ...


 
Si mais, je ne pense pas m'y connaître assez en batterie pour voir si la durée est seulement proportionnelle au nombres de cellules. Toi oui ?

Si on suit ton calcul de l'addition des deux batteries, on arrive à 24H est non plus 19H.


----------



## rizoto (19 Septembre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Si mais, je ne pense pas m'y connaître assez en batterie pour voir si la durée est seulement proportionnelle au nombres de cellules. Toi oui ?
> 
> Si on suit ton calcul de l'addition des deux batteries, on arrive à 24H est non plus 19H.



La capacite de chaque cellulle entre aussi en compte. En tout cas, si les chiffres annonces sont reels. Dell et Hp viennent de faire une belle avancee. Mais l'ecart est tellement grand entre cette generation et la precedente que je reste suspicieux. :mouais:

Parce que ne serait-ce que 9 heures sans pause. Ca fait deja une belle journee de travail


----------



## Arthurl (19 Septembre 2008)

Je suis étudiant, et j'aimerais pouvoir profiter de l'offre : un mac/un iPod.

Je dois m'acheter un MacBook Pro assez rapidement, est ce que vous pensez que je dois attendre encore un peu (maximum : 5 Octobre) pour qu'Apple sorte un nouveau MacBook Pro ?
D'après vous, quand est ce qu'ils vont sortir ???
C'est vraiment important, et c'est vrai que c'est toujours mieux si j'ai le dernier modèle dès sa sortie..
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Septembre 2008)

Arthurl a dit:


> et c'est vrai que c'est toujours mieux si j'ai le dernier modèle dès sa sortie..


Les premiers nouveaux modèles dun appareil ont généralement des défauts de conception/fabrication qui ne sont corrigés (dans le meilleur des cas) quà la seconde génération. Il vaut mieux ne pas essuyer les plâtres.


----------



## DarkDestiny (19 Septembre 2008)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Les premiers nouveaux modèles dun appareil ont généralement des défauts de conception/fabrication qui ne sont corrigés (dans le meilleur des cas) quà la seconde génération. Il vaut mieux ne pas essuyer les plâtres.


 
J'ai un ami qui a le dernier MacBook Pro en date, la coque a eu tendance à se déformer, et le portable chauffe beaucoup....Pourtant ce n'est pas une première génération.

Si l'on part sur ce constat on achète aucun portable chez Apple. 

Ca arrive souvent les défauts de conception/fabrication ?


----------



## divoli (19 Septembre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> J'ai un ami qui a le dernier MacBook Pro en date, la coque a eu tendance à se déformer, et le portable chauffe beaucoup....Pourtant ce n'est pas une première génération.



C'est comme ça depuis les premiers alubook, sortis en 2003. L'aluminium a tendance à se déformer sous l'effet de la chaleur. Cela n'a rien de nouveau, et se répète à chaque révision.

Lors d'une révision A, les problèmes sont beaucoup plus nombreux (c'était le cas des premiers MBP en 2006)...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (19 Septembre 2008)

Je reviens sur mon post à propos du bluray et 10.5.6 et après réflexion je me dis qu'il est tout à fait possible commercialise les nouveaux Macbook Pro avant la sortie de 5.6 avec un 5.5 un peu modifié supportant le Bluray...


----------



## xao85 (19 Septembre 2008)

Ca m'étonnerai! :mouais:

Déjà je suis surpris qu'apple sorte quelques moi après la 10.5.5, la 10.5.6!


----------



## flotow (19 Septembre 2008)

si, ca peut arriver 
10.5.1/10.5.2


----------



## Kritzkopf (19 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Lors d'une révision A, les problèmes sont beaucoup plus nombreux (c'était le cas des premiers MBP en 2006)...



Quoi comme problème?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (19 Septembre 2008)

je ne sais pas si cette photot a déjà été posté mais tant pis...







qu'en pensez-vous ??


----------



## flotow (19 Septembre 2008)

chauffe, ventilateurs (comme le macbook), pb sur les magsafe, etc.
ah, sinon, manque du port FW800 sur la revA du MBP 15
d'ailleurs, pour les rev suivantes (de MBP) la grille arriere a été revue... on a perdu 5 séparations/cm 

pour la photo, si le dock est uniquement dans le trackpad, c'est naze!

sinon, la fermeture magnetique sur un 17, je demande a voir... ca va etre chiant pour ouvrir (pas equilibré)

un cadre noir... en verre? (bonjour les bris de glasse sur un engin mobile)
bref, pofpofpof  (en fait, pour tout dire, j'aime assez bien le mien, )


----------



## Pdg (19 Septembre 2008)

Ah ben ça, c'est soit un fake bien fichu.... Soit une révolution, avec le dock sur le trackpad !


----------



## flotow (19 Septembre 2008)

le probleme, c'est que la meme image est parrue sur un site allemand, qui avait eu raison dans un coup precedant...
la revolution, c'est d'avoir un ecran sous le track? j'aurais prefere une surface de controle tactile plutôt qu'un track dans ce cas (meme si apple va laisser mapper cette surface)


----------



## Pdg (19 Septembre 2008)

En fait (surement que mon imagination s'est enflammée), mais au vu de ce trackpad à écran, je voyais assez quelque chose de paramétrable. Je ne veux plus de mon dock sur le track ? Qu'à cela ne tienne ! Je le vire pour la vision classique (avec ma préférence personnelle pour la barre horizontale). Maintenant, qu'afficher sur ce mini écran ?

En fait, à la réflexion, c'est assez peu crédible. Pas facile de faire glisser un fichier du finder (écran principal) vers le dock (trackpad)... Mouais. Du coup j'y crois moins :mouais:


----------



## xao85 (19 Septembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> je ne sais pas si cette photot a déjà été posté mais tant pis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magnifique fake!


----------



## Kritzkopf (19 Septembre 2008)

merci Tucpasquic pour les infos!

Pour l'image c'est vraiment dur a dire... en tout cas, si c'est un fake c'est tres bien fait.

Maintenant, je suis pas fan du design...


----------



## flotow (19 Septembre 2008)

on peut dire qu'on est dans le fake tant qu'on a pas vu la vrai machine
apres, le contour noir, c'est la meme image que ce qu'il y avait eu sur ce site allemand...


----------



## DarkDestiny (20 Septembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> je ne sais pas si cette photot a déjà été posté mais tant pis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ou as tu trouvé cette photo stp ??

Autant la globalité de la photo pourrait sembler réelle, autant l'autocollant dock sur le tackpad.....
Je suis mitigé, car si c'est un fake c'est du bon boulot.


----------



## aCLR (20 Septembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> je ne sais pas si cette photot a déjà été posté mais tant pis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Take cake, it's a fake*






*Tu veux un cake avec ton café


----------



## darkbeno (20 Septembre 2008)

un fake ok, je pense aussi qu'il est impossible qu'une photo des nouveaux macbook comme celle ci circule. 
Neanmoins il faut le dire, si c'est un fake, c'est drolement bien fichu ! Comment pensez vous qu'il s'est demerde ?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (20 Septembre 2008)

je l'ai trouvé en faisant une simple recherche sur google image "macbook new", deuxième page.
en totu cas j'aime beaucoup le design !!


----------



## divoli (20 Septembre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Quoi comme problème?



De gros problème de surchauffe, des ventilos défaillants, des connexions airport instables, des problèmes d'affichage, une présence de whine, la prise magsafe défectueuse, etc... 

Bref, autant de problèmes qu'Apple a finit par résoudre. Mais il est clair que les premiers utilisateurs ont essuyé les plâtres. J'en connais même certains qui, à force de devoir faire appel au SAV, ont fini par en avoir marre,  voire sont repassés sur PC...



Pierre-Nico a dit:


> je ne sais pas si cette photot a déjà été posté mais tant pis...
> 
> qu'en pensez-vous ??



C'est clair que c'est un fake, comme il y en a plein sur le net, Apple ne laisse pas trainer ces nouveautés comme ça (surtout cette personne, là, avec les plantes vertes derrière).

Mais je dois reconnaitre comme c'est plutôt bien fait, même s'il y a des choses curieuses comme la fente du lecteur optique top grande, le port infra-rouge qui a disparu, le trackpad qui n'est pas uniforme (même une différence de luminosité ne peut pas donner une telle différence de contraste), la bordure de l'écran qui parait ne pas avoir la même largeur à gauche qu'à droite...


----------



## flotow (20 Septembre 2008)

heu, la fente a bien une taille correcte 

par contre, y'a une sorte de halo sous le clavier :mouais: a moins que ca ai été bidouillé avec un backlit pris d'un clavier actuel...


----------



## xao85 (20 Septembre 2008)

darkbeno a dit:


> un fake ok, je pense aussi qu'il est impossible qu'une photo des nouveaux macbook comme celle ci circule.
> Neanmoins il faut le dire, si c'est un fake, c'est drolement bien fichu ! Comment pensez vous qu'il s'est demerde ?



Je suis tout à fait daccord ce fake est vraiment alléchant, en espérant que la version final ne soit pas trop loin de cette version!


----------



## divoli (20 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> heu, la fente a bien une taille correcte



Bah j'ai essayé de comparer avec mon MBP 15", la partie gauche de la fente arrive tout juste au niveau de la partie droite du trackpad. Alors que là, sur ce fake, elle le dépasse largement.
Sur ce fake, on a l'impression que l'auteur a pris un chassis de MBA (donc avec des dimensions plus petites, en longueur), et a collé l'image de la fente...


----------



## Pdg (20 Septembre 2008)

je pense plutôt que c'est le trackpad qui a grandi (l'a bien mangé sa soupe), ce qui explique l'impression de grosse fente (rhooo). 

Je rêve d'un grand grand trackpad !


----------



## Pierre-Nico (20 Septembre 2008)

en effet la fente ma l'air correcte, de plus je ne vois pas la différence de largeur entre le côté droit et gauche de l'écran comme le dit divoli. de plus le port infrarouge peut très bien être dans le contour de l'écran, non ?


----------



## divoli (20 Septembre 2008)

Ben la bandelette grise entourant les extrémités de l'écran n'est pas très uniforme; on peut avoir l'impression qu'elle est plus large à droite qu'à gauche.

Enfin bon, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de chipoter, on se doute bien que c'est un photo-montage... 


Par contre, les fake peuvent servir de base de discussion sur ce que pourrait être le futur MBP. Perso, je n'aime pas trop la bande noire entourant l'écran...


----------



## xao85 (20 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben la bandelette grise entourant les extrémités de l'écran n'est pas très uniforme; on peut avoir l'impression qu'elle est plus large à droite qu'à gauche.
> 
> Enfin bon, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de chipoter, on se doute bien que c'est un photo-montage...
> 
> ...



Pareil pour moi!  Mais reprendre la clavier du macbook air peut être une bonne idée!


----------



## §mat§ (20 Septembre 2008)

Joli fake, en effet. Il me parait encore plus fin que l'actuel, nouveau clavier (!), fermeture aimantée qui reste un plus même sur du 17" (du moins ça ne pose pas de problèmes). Par contre le dock sur le trackpad, j'ai du mal à saisir l'utilité et encore plus la faisabilité de certaines manips (comme l'a souligné Pdg).

Une question plus générale me taraude. J'ai l'impression que depuis quelques temps les fakes sont étonnamment justes (cf iPod Nano...). Comment cela se fait-il? Il est impossible que des suppositions a priori mènent seules à des déductions aussi réelles. Yadéfuit?

Partant sur ce constat, il y a fort à parier que les futurs MBP ressembleront à  la machine présentée sur ce montage.


----------



## guiguilap (20 Septembre 2008)

Oui, déjà le nouveau clavier Apple alu, avait créé des fuites... Depuis ce temps, on a toujours des vrais fakes...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (20 Septembre 2008)

je n'arrive plus à mettre la main sur le site ou la photo a été posté...
je crois que c'était macrumor, mais je ne suis pas sure...


----------



## Pdg (20 Septembre 2008)

Je suis assez partisan du concept de la fuite contrôlée, géré au plus haut niveau du marketing. Ou alors d'un abruti qui a accès à des secrets et qui peut pas s'empêcher de faire le cake.

Les petits plus pour mon futur MacBook ? Un graaaand trackpad, un écran led mat, un clavier rétroéclairé, une puce graphique correct, un habit de lumière alu, une machine à café. Et le clavier "minitel" pour le MBP !! Youhou !


----------



## DarkDestiny (20 Septembre 2008)

Pareil Pierre-Nico pas moyen de retrouver cette image. 
S'il était vrai tout serait pas mal, sauf le dock tactile, j'imagine pas l'horreur a utiliser comme souris.

Bon le truc moins crédible, c'est l'employé d'Apple qui a toujours un iPhone V1...


----------



## Kritzkopf (20 Septembre 2008)

Enfin personnellement je suis pas fan de cette version, on en trouve d'autres sur le net, un peu plus intéressante, je trouve...







Ou encore :






En tout cas, les fakes, c'est pas ce qu'il manque.


----------



## DarkDestiny (20 Septembre 2008)

Le fake posté est quand même (s'il en est un) le plus réussi, à réellement se demander s'il est faux.

Par cotnre Kritzkopf le 2ème que tu as postés est vraimetn horrible, si ça devait ressemblait à ça.....je préfèrerais passer mon chemin.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (20 Septembre 2008)

+ 1 DarkDestiny : Le 2 est vraiment horrible...

Pour en rajouter une couche, j'aime vraiment beaucoup le design de l'autre fake, qui comme tu dis est tellement bien fait qu'on y croirait...


----------



## flotow (20 Septembre 2008)

en meme temps, les HPs sous les poignets, c'est quand meme super ergonomique


----------



## tofskite (21 Septembre 2008)

excuse moi de vous déranger dans vos rêves de nouveaux MB pro ( j'ai la même maladie !! )
mais j'aimerai savoir si vous aviez un truc pour facilement identifier les différentes génération de MB pro sur le refurb. j'ai pas vraiment le budget pour le nouveau modèle... mais j'aimerai trouver la dernière génération sur le refurb. avec le trackpad multi touch.  les config annoncé sont pas toujours juste j'ai l'impression ...
merci d'avance


----------



## xao85 (21 Septembre 2008)

Pr identifier les penryn entré de gamme c'est-à-dire ceux qui sont à 1799 Neuf, ils ont un processeur core 2 duo à 2,4Ghz avec 3Mo cache (à la différence des Santa Rosa 2,4Ghz qui avaient 4Mo cache) Ensuite les 2,5ghz sont obligatoirement des dernières générations! (et ils ont 6Mo cache!)


----------



## tofskite (21 Septembre 2008)

ok donc les 3 Mo de cache sont les dernières génération.. mais malheureusement sur le refurb je n'arrive pas à trouver ces infos .. il ne donne pas la mémoire cache. pas même si c du santa rosa ou du penryn ....
j'essaye de trouver une caractéristique qui me permettrai de les différencié. entre le 2,4 Ghz dernière génération " multi touch" et les versions précédentes aussi en 2,4 Ghz... en tout cas merci pou ton aide ..


----------



## divoli (21 Septembre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Pr identifier les penryn entré de gamme c'est-à-dire ceux qui sont à 1799&#8364; Neuf, ils ont un processeur core 2 duo à 2,4Ghz avec 3Mo cache (à la différence des Santa Rosa 2,4Ghz qui avaient 4Mo cache)



Si ce n'est que, sur le refurb, il n'est pas indiqué tous ces détails concernant le processeur (en tout cas pas la taille du cache).

Si le DD est de 160 Go, tu peux sûr que c'est un "ancien" MBP. Mais si le DD est de taille plus importante, tu ne peux plus les différencier à coup sûr...


----------



## flotow (21 Septembre 2008)

en cliquant sur le produit, tu as les details, et donc la generation...
avec la CG, tu peux t'aider, et puis, tu peux regarder MacTracker, ca peut aider


----------



## divoli (21 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> en cliquant sur le produit, tu as les details, et donc la generation...
> avec la CG, tu peux t'aider, et puis, tu peux regarder MacTracker, ca peut aider



Celui-ci, par exemple, quelle génération ?


----------



## flotow (21 Septembre 2008)

bah, celui la, j'aime pas les 2.4 , je prefere les 2.33 

Edit: c'est un MacBook Pro Early 2008, c'est sur 

Maintenant, si tu veux savoir comment j'ai fais  (ah oui, je suis sur, et je l'ai trouvé tout seul )...

(alors, Divoli? )


----------



## divoli (21 Septembre 2008)

Vas-y.


----------



## flotow (21 Septembre 2008)

Alors...
Tu vois, tu esperais me coincer car les specs sont trop 'legere' sur le site d'Apple?
Effectivement, les deux modeles pouvaient avoir les meme specs (hormis le cache)

mais sur le prix... a 1799&#8364;, il n'y en avait qu'un, l'autre 2.4 ayant été a 2399&#8364;

Tout simplement, il ne reste qu'un seul modele 


(deçu hein? :rateau


----------



## divoli (21 Septembre 2008)

Je n'ai rien compris. :rateau:


----------



## flotow (21 Septembre 2008)

bah, pour les 2.4, les deux modeles vendus:

le 2.4 de 2008 etait a 1799&#8364; alors que le 2.4 de 2007 etait a 2399&#8364;

c'est donc le 2.4 de 2008 

quelqu'un pour lui expliquer?


----------



## divoli (21 Septembre 2008)

Bien vu, mon bon Trukenplastic. Je te boule vert pour la peine.


----------



## flotow (21 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bien vu, mon bon Trukenplastic. Je te boule vert pour la peine.


pt'in, c'est le graal ca  

merci mon pt'it Divoli :love:

Edit: si vous avez une question sur les modeles refurb, vous avez un divoli-clé-en-main pour repondre a vos questions sur la generation de MBP que vous souhaitez acheter


----------



## tofskite (21 Septembre 2008)

et oui c ça tout mon probleme .. il n'y a vraiment aucun moyen ... merci de votre aide.


----------



## tofskite (21 Septembre 2008)

sympa de voir que ma question a engendré un super concours  en plus j'ai fais passer indirectement une pastille au vert je suis fier !!

à votre avis vos t'il mieux attendre que les nouveaux MB pro sortent pour bénéficier peut être d'une baisse de tarif sur les dernières génération ?


----------



## DarkDestiny (21 Septembre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> et oui c ça tout mon probleme .. il n'y a vraiment aucun moyen ... merci de votre aide.


 
Bin il viennent de te donner le moyen de savoir, poste le lien de celui qui t'intérese et on pourra te dire s'il est de la dernière génération....


----------



## flotow (21 Septembre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Bin il viennent de te donner le moyen de savoir, poste le lien de celui qui t'intérese et on pourra te dire s'il est de la dernière génération....


c'est au tout de divoli 

c'est un test :rateau:


----------



## tofskite (21 Septembre 2008)

oui désolé j'ai répondu en décalage (trop mangé à midi ..lol) 
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/FB133F/A        voici le lien !

moi je dirai que c'est un avant février 2008... mais bon je suis classé junior pas vétéran


----------



## tofskite (21 Septembre 2008)

grâce à Mactracker j'ai trouvé qu'a priori le DD  de 200 G avant 2008 tourne en 4200 tr ou 7200 mais pas en 5400 tr comme le dernier modele ... j'était content de moi mais cette info n'ai pas non plus mentionné sur le refurb            grrr !!


----------



## DarkDestiny (21 Septembre 2008)

"Carte graphique NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT avec 256 Mo de mémoire GDDR3"

Les anciens modèles milieu de gamme en MBP, avait de la DDR2 sur la Geforce à mon avis.
Et au vu du prix c'est le MacBook Pro d'entré de gamme de cette génération.

C'est certain c'est un de dernière gamme.


----------



## flotow (21 Septembre 2008)

MacBook Pro Early 2008...
en fait, c'est aussi le meme que celui de divoli 

MB133 chez Apple lors de la sortie produit (et FB133 sur le refurb, F indiquant reFurb surement)

@divoli: je viens de remarquer que le 133 est commun (reference produit). J'avais cherché tout a l'heure, mais pas fait gaffe, je viens de le voir

ca permet d'etre sur, du premier coup comme ca! (plus de questions de prix)
tu regardes, apres product, la serie de la machine (FB133 ici pour MB133) et tu check dans mactracker

voila :love:

reste plus qu'a bouler maintenant 

@darkmachin: les mid/late 2007, c'est aussi de la GDDR3


----------



## tofskite (21 Septembre 2008)

ok j'ai trouvé cette ref MB133*/A c'est celle du MB Pro 2008 mais je ne vois pas la ref dans le refurb.. ça doit etre mes yeux mr DUSs ...

et pour quoi celui présenté dans le refurb est donné avec un trackpad de défilement.  normalement si c'est un modèle de 2008 c'est un multi touch.. non ?


----------



## lainbebop (21 Septembre 2008)

Enfin ya quand même plus simple...


----------



## flotow (21 Septembre 2008)

la ref, tu la vois dans la barre d'adresse 

@laine: c'est une news, et meme journaliere, si tu vas a 4:30AM, tu n'auras pas de news, mais le refurb aura été rempl depuis 10 mins...
finalement, mactracker + la ref, tu as ton infos en deux minutes, tout seul (et avec toutes les specs de la machine dans mactracker)


----------



## Kritzkopf (21 Septembre 2008)

Pour revenir sur les Fakes, je suis entièrement d'accord que le n°2 est horrible


----------



## tofskite (21 Septembre 2008)

merci Tucpasqui effectivement c mes yeux.. 

Lainbebop je connaissais ce site mais il contredis un peu se que vienne de me dire les autres membres .. car pour eux se serai un modèle 2007 ...

je n'y comprend plus rien .. 

et toujours se trackpad de défilement .. pas de multitouch ...


----------



## flotow (21 Septembre 2008)

tu t'en fous des specs apple

si c'est le modele machin, tu as le multitouch, si c'est le modele truc, tu l'auras pas
tout simplement


----------



## tofskite (21 Septembre 2008)

effectivement ça parait très logique ... je vais donc appliquer !!

et pour vous c'est le bon moment où les prix vont baisser ...? avec le nouveau modèle..

j'ai du mal à retenir ma CB ...


----------



## flotow (21 Septembre 2008)

oui, a la sortie d'un nouveau modele, les prix vont baisser  (enfin, normalement )
mais les prix du neuf baisseront, c'est sur (ou status quo, mais grosses nouveautées)


----------



## tofskite (21 Septembre 2008)

ok merci alors je l'enferme à double tour !! ( ma CB ) 

et j'attend jusqu'a mi octobre c'est ça ?

en tous cas les fake donne envie pour certain ..


----------



## rizoto (22 Septembre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Aujourd'hui l'autonomie des Apple est un peu à la ramasse, Dell à des pc qui tiennent 19H d'autonomie pour bien moins cher, et plus généralement des PC portables à 7H d'autonomie, un MacBook Pro ne tient pas 5H, et j'ai appris récemment que sur du Vista ça ne tenait pas 2H30.



Je reviens rapidememnt sur l'autonomie de 19heures avec une batterie 12 cellules, annoncees par Dell.

site dell


			
				extrait a dit:
			
		

> Découvrez l'ordinateur portable dont l'autonomie s'adapte à la longueur de vos journées de travail. Bénéficiez d'une autonomie pouvant atteindre 19 heures2 grâce à l'association de notre batterie 9 cellules standard, de la nouvelle batterie secondaire haute capacité et du logiciel exclusif Dell ControlPointTM



Ce n'est vraiment pas clair, mais pour moi, on parle bien d'une association de batteries...

De plus la batterie 9 cellules est annoncee a 85Whr. Ca veut dire qu'elle peut fournir un travail de 85W pendant une heure. Pour tenir 7 heures (autonomie Dell), la consommation horaire ne doit pas exceder 12W. Ce qui est belle performance.

Conclusion, ces autonomies sont a confirmer en utilisation reelle. 

Apple n'est donc pas "a la ramasse" niveau autonomie.


----------



## Pdg (22 Septembre 2008)

Oui, c'est bien en associant plusieurs batteries (pfiou, la révolution).

Cela dit, même avec une seule, si l'autonomie est calculée avec wifi, bluetooth coupés, aucun périphérique branché, écran au minimum de luminosité, toute application coupée sauf bloc note et encore sans taper plus d'un caractère à la seconde, en le laissant se mettre en veille après 4 secondes d'inactivité... L'intéret est plus que moindre. Un jour peut-être les fabricants se décideront à mettre des indices d'autonomie en utilisation normale ? :mouais:

Quoi qu'il en soit, vivement octobre :love:


----------



## melaure (22 Septembre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Oui, c'est bien en associant plusieurs batteries (pfiou, la révolution).



Ca s'est déjà fait sur certains powerbooks à deux baies


----------



## Pdg (22 Septembre 2008)

Il me semblait que dans le cas qui nous intéressait, c'était 2 batteries séparées... C'est à dire, je suis à court de jus... Pas de problème ! J'éteins, je change ma batterie avec l'autre de 20 kg qui se trouve au fond de mon sac et je rallume, et c'est reparti pour un tour !

Au temps pour moi.


----------



## DarkDestiny (22 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Je reviens rapidememnt sur l'autonomie de 19heures avec une batterie 12 cellules, annoncees par Dell.
> 
> site dell
> 
> ...


 
J'insiste lol, autant sur le Dell, je suis d'accord c'est pas clair, et ça ne met pas en confiance.
Autant les 7H du Lenovo sont réelles, donc si Apple est à la ramasse, mais seulement jusqu'à la nouvelle gamme avec plateforme Montevina.


Par contre j'en vient à me poser une grosse question comment le MB ou MBP va gèrer le switch de la CG intégrée à la CG dédiée, sous Windows....
(j'ai la nécessité d'avoir les deux en dual boot).


----------



## xao85 (22 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> oui, a la sortie d'un nouveau modele, les prix vont baisser  (enfin, normalement )
> mais les prix du neuf baisseront, c'est sur (ou status quo, mais grosses nouveautées)


 

J'ai trouvé que les prix des PCs portables ont énormément baisser pour cette rentrée si(le nombre dordi dépassant les 1200 euros sont devenus très rares!), il serait donc judicieux qu'apple suive le mouvement!


----------



## DarkDestiny (22 Septembre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé que les prix des PCs portables ont énormément baisser pour cette rentrée si(le nombre dordi dépassant les 1200 euros sont devenus très rares!), il serait donc judicieux qu'apple suive le mouvement!


 
C'est clair, je prends par exemple Lenovo (encore désolé) l'année dernière à modèle équivalent dans la gamme il fallait compter 2000Euros, aujourd'hui 1400, et  certains modèles de Thinkpad à 1100euros avec un super matos.
Même les Sony paraissent aujourd'hui valoir leur prix, par exemple le Vaio SR19VN à 1400 avec écran 13,3" LED, DD 200Go en 7200trs/min, une vrai CG, 4Go de ram.

Pour moi ça sgnifierait que les MB et MBP pourrait voir leur prix flamber, genre un Macbook de base si l'on garde la même config à peu près, à 800euros, pour le modèle le plus cher ) 1200, des MBP qui commencent à 1400-1500.

Bon c'ets un peu théorique et c'est beaucoup d'espoir, mais en un an le marché du PC portable a encore énormément baisser.


----------



## divoli (22 Septembre 2008)

Ben Apple sera bien obligée de suivre la tendance, de toute façon, afin de rester un minimum compétitive. L'important, quelque soit le prix, c'est que cela n'engendre pas une baisse de qualité.

Parce que si c'est pour en arriver à se retrouver avec des m*rdes pas chères, je ne vois pas l'intérêt.


----------



## rizoto (22 Septembre 2008)

Disons qu'au prix ou sont vendu les machines apple, ils pourraient eviter de faire les rats sur la RAM et la capacite des disques durs ou encore l'apple remote ... 

Parce que devoir acheter une barette de RAM supplementaire sur une machine payee 2200 euros. C'est moyen


----------



## divoli (22 Septembre 2008)

La ram et surtout l'Applecare. Une extension de garantie aussi chère, c'est totalement hallucinant...


----------



## tofskite (22 Septembre 2008)

c'est claire que l'on aimerai vraiment voir les prix des machines baisser tout en gardant de la qualité .. pour infos les mac Book pro vendu en ce moment sur le refurb seraient des dernières génération 2008 selon les vendeurs mac au tél.. et selon eux ,  les ref dans la barre d'adresse ne serai que des refèrences produits qui ne correspondent pas aux années... pour info pour tucpasquic..

 merci quand même pour l'idée qui me semblait moi aussi logique !!


----------



## melaure (22 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben Apple sera bien obligée de suivre la tendance, de toute façon, afin de rester un minimum compétitive. L'important, quelque soit le prix, c'est que cela n'engendre pas une baisse de qualité.
> 
> Parce que si c'est pour en arriver à se retrouver avec des m*rdes pas chères, je ne vois pas l'intérêt.



Je ne pense pas que les Macs tombent aux prix des PC. C'est vrai que la qualité donne l'impression de baisser, mais je n'ai pas les stats du support Apple pour en être sur.

Par contre, c'est aussi logique que les prix baissent ! Hé oui, vous voyez le nombre d'UC vendu chaque trimestre ? Apple passe des commandes de plus en plus importantes aux sites de fabrication, donc les prix à l'unité ne peuvent que baisser   

Et puis le prix des composants aussi chute petit à petit. Par exemple, e ne pense pas que des puces/ports Firewire soient aussi chers qu'il y a 6 ans. Et il y a plein de choses comme ça.


----------



## divoli (22 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Et puis le prix des composants aussi chute petit à petit. Par exemple, e ne pense pas que des puces/ports Firewire soient aussi chers qu'il y a 6 ans. Et il y a plein de choses comme ça.



Bien sûr. Si Apple comme l'ensemble des marques de PC proposent des ordinateurs de moins en moins chers, c'est aussi parce que les différents éléments hardware sont de moins en moins chers. Mais j'ai peur qu'en comprimant sans cesse les prix, notamment au niveau des matériaux et des contrôles qualité, on se retrouve avec des problèmes.

A quoi bon payer des MBP moins chers si le revers de la médaille est de se retrouver avec une CG qui peut potentiellement nous exploser à la figure, d'autant que cela arriverait hors garantie ?

"L'affaire nVidia" me semble être un sérieux avertissement.


----------



## melaure (22 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bien sûr. Si Apple comme l'ensemble des marques de PC proposent des ordinateurs de moins en moins chères, c'est aussi parce que les différents éléments hardware sont de moins en moins chers. Mais j'ai peur qu'en comprimant sans cesse les prix, notamment au niveau des matériaux et des contrôles qualité, on se retrouve avec des problèmes.
> 
> A quoi bon payer des MBP moins chers si le revers de la médaille est de se retrouver avec une CG qui peut potentiellement nous exploser à la figure, d'autant que cela arriverait hors garantie ?
> 
> "L'affaire nVidia" me semble être un sérieux avertissement.



Certes mais à 1800/3000 euros, les MBP ne sont pas des machines pas chères ...

Ce problème de puces graphiques n'est pas du à Apple et NVidia à du économiser que quelques centimes par puce, ce qui est ridicule au vu du risque prix. Mais s'ils n'avaient pas fait cette économie, le prix du MBP n'aurait pas changé pour autant.


----------



## Nitiel (22 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que les Macs tombent aux prix des PC. C'est vrai que la qualité donne l'impression de baisser, mais je n'ai pas les stats du support Apple pour en être sur.
> 
> Par contre, c'est aussi logique que les prix baissent ! Hé oui, vous voyez le nombre d'UC vendu chaque trimestre ? Apple passe des commandes de plus en plus importantes aux sites de fabrication, donc les prix à l'unité ne peuvent que baisser
> 
> Et puis le prix des composants aussi chute petit à petit. Par exemple, e ne pense pas que des puces/ports Firewire soient aussi chers qu'il y a 6 ans. Et il y a plein de choses comme ça.


 
Apple pour vous vendre votre au mac au prix que vous voulait donc pas cher, baisse le prix mais baisse aussi la qualité de c'est machine !

Je n'ai jamais autant de problème avec un ordi et mobile avnt de passer au mac et à l'iphone et pourtant je les traite bien.

Quand on un paye un ordi pas cher, il faut avoir peur de se qu'on va trouver !

On devrait revenir comme avant les macbook pro trés cher réserver au pro avec tous le savoir d'apple est fabriqué au Japon mais pas en chine SVP
Et le Macbook fabriquer en chine pour le grand public 

Apple devrait exemple sur Sony, tous Vaio Z sont fabriquer au Japon et une finition PARFAITE.


----------



## Orphanis (22 Septembre 2008)

> Apple pour vous vendre votre au mac au prix que vous voulait donc pas cher, baisse le prix mais baisse aussi la qualité de c'est machine !



Bonjour, 

C'est un argument que l'on entend souvent dans le monde Mac, mais je ne pense pas qu'il se tienne.
Si une télé coûte moins chère en 2008 qu'en 68 ça n'est pas parce qu'elle est devenue de "moins bonne qualité" mais parce que la technologie est mieux maîtrisée et que le marché s'est considérablement agrandi. Il n'y a que le consommateur masochiste qui culpabilise de payer moins cher...


Autant on pouvait comprendre la politique tarifaire d'Apple lorsque ses machines étaient sous PowerPc (coût du développement...etc) autant les prix qu'elle maintient dans les gammes "pro" (?!) sont absolument injustifiables : des produits aux caractéristiques techniques supérieures coûtent moins de la moitié du prix (voir le MBP 17" et la série Vaio FW 11). 

Apple sur les machine "pro" abuse de la fidélité de ses utilisateurs parce qu'elle les sait enchaînés par des investissements soft importants...



> On devrait revenir comme avant les macbook pro trés cher réserver au pro



Qu'est-ce qu'on entend par "pro", une machine avec une vraie carte graphique ? Les MB sont des machines qui peuvent servir en milieu professionnel, tout comme le MBA. Je pense que cette distinction est purement marketaire... 

Cordialement


----------



## David_b (22 Septembre 2008)

Orphanis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est un argument que l'on entend souvent dans le monde Mac, mais je ne pense pas qu'il se tienne.


+1... j'ai toujours fréquenté le SAV Apple, bien avant le passage à Intel et au "made in China" et bien avant OS X :rateau:

Pour les prix, je suppose que Apple aurait tort de se gêner tant que ses machins partent comme des petits pains...


----------



## Nitiel (22 Septembre 2008)

Mais arrête on peut aimer Apple est pas tous accepter, le macbook pro a une finition minable, regarder le joint gris qui entoure la coque, il est mal coller, regarder la l'aluminium au niveau du super drive en appuient fort sa plie, regarder la fermeture comme sa tord l'écran, regarder au niveau port USB, ethernet,  le port est pas en face des trous 
Quand on les vu tous c'est défaut on vois que sa après et je l'ai vu sans le regarder sous toute ses couture, pour 2000euro je veux quand un minium de qualité, si vous la qualité offerte vous parait impeccable et beh vous avez du souci a vous faire.

C'est une machine proffesionnel non ?


----------



## Nitiel (22 Septembre 2008)

David_b a dit:


> +1... j'ai toujours fréquenté le SAV Apple, bien avant le passage à Intel et au "made in China" et bien avant OS X :rateau:
> 
> Pour les prix, je suppose que Apple aurait tort de se gêner tant que ses machins partent comme des petits pains...


 
Moi quand j'acheter des ordi je n'apple jamais le SAV, sinon j'aurais du soucis a me faire par la suite.


----------



## Nitiel (22 Septembre 2008)

Orphanis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Autant on pouvait comprendre la politique tarifaire d'Apple lorsque ses machines étaient sous PowerPc (coût du développement...etc) autant les prix qu'elle maintient dans les gammes "pro" (?!) sont absolument injustifiables : des produits aux caractéristiques techniques supérieures coûtent moins de la moitié du prix (voir le MBP 17" et la série Vaio FW 11).
> 
> ...


 
Compare le macbook pro plutôt au VAIO Z sont les deux modéle haut de gamme de chaque marque et reguarde ?

Le MacBook pro a de bien que sont OS aprés le reste, pour l'ordi haut de gamme d'Apple j'aurais peurs.

Déja la coque du sony est mieux et costeaux
L'écran une merveille sur le sony, sur le mac n'en parlon pas
La fabrication Made in Japon, MBP Made in chine
OS du sony nul, le mac gagne !
... Je pourrai de passer au crible tous mais trop long et le mac n'a rien de haut de gamme et de pro après sa !

Sur tous le mac tu le paye deux fois avec les apple au SAV


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> ... je pourais de passer au crible tous mais trop long et le mac n'a rien de haut de gamme et de pro aprés sa !



Si, il a un correcteur orthographique intégré à Safari.


----------



## Kritzkopf (22 Septembre 2008)

Ils ont du te donner un MBP a la hauteur de ton francais! 

Je suis désolé mais c'est vraiment horrible!


----------



## David_b (22 Septembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> si vous la qualité offerte vous parait impeccable et beh vous avez du souci a vous faire.


Ben je sais pas... Ca te sert à quoi une machine "pro", à toi ? Moi, ça me sert à gagner ma vie.  Et ça tombe bien, c'est exactement ce que je fais avec mes Mac. 
Donc pas de souci 

En fait, en ce qui me concerne, "pro" ne rime pas avec "coque en parfait état" ou sans rayure ou ce genre de problèmes (même si je peux comprendre, vu ma façon de bosser ce serait absurde: un Mac en parfait état ne le reste pas longtemps). "Pro", pour moi, ça rime avec "fait ce que je veux/quand je le veux/sans me faire ch**r". De ce point de vue, je peux t'assurer que Apple n'est pas prête de me perdre comme client, même si un Vayo est mieux fini (ce qui est relatif: mon TX n'est pas mieux fini que le MBP ou le MB)... Même si je suis fâché avec le SAV Apple.


----------



## Nitiel (22 Septembre 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Ben je sais pas... Ca te sert à quoi une machine "pro", à toi ? Moi, ça me sert à gagner ma vie. Et ça tombe bien, c'est exactement ce que je fais avec mes Mac.
> Donc pas de souci
> 
> En fait, en ce qui me concerne, "pro" ne rime pas avec "coque en parfait état" ou sans rayure ou ce genre de problèmes (même si je peux comprendre, vu ma façon de bosser ce serait absurde: un Mac en parfait état ne le reste pas longtemps). "Pro", pour moi, ça rime avec "fait ce que je veux/quand je le veux/sans me faire ch**r". De ce point de vue, je peux t'assurer que Apple n'est pas prête de me perdre comme client, même si un Vayo est mieux fini (ce qui est relatif: mon TX n'est pas mieux fini que le MBP ou le MB)... Même si je suis fâché avec le SAV Apple.




Une machine pro dans le cadre pro me s&#8217;aire a taper mais rapport de stages, les montrer à mon tuteur de stage et en faire des présentations pour les montrer a mais prof.

Si j'emmener un MBP vu l'état de finition de la machine neuve, il me regarderai bizarre !

Et par machine pro j&#8217;entends qu'il soit fiable et pour moi le macbook pro n'ai pas fiable, il casse pour le moindre rien,surtout que je doit le garder minimum 5ans


----------



## divoli (22 Septembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Une machine pro dans le cadre pro me saire a taper mais rapport de stages, les montrer à mon tuteur de stage et en faire des présentations pour les montrer a mais prof.





Ben ils ne doiv pas se maré tou lé jour, avec toa...


----------



## Pdg (22 Septembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> me saire a taper




Du verbe airer, tracer des aires ? :hein:




Nitiel a dit:


> Si j'emmener un MBP vu l'état de finition de la machine neuve, il me regarderai bizarre !
> 
> Des profs qui te jugent selon l'état de finition de la machine ?? Oula. Faut le signaler en haut lieu, c'est pas normal.
> 
> Et par machine pro jentends [...]



Alors comprenons nous bien, je ne suis pas dans le monde Apple depuis longtemps. Je n'ai pas encore de Mac, mais ce sera fait avant un mois. Je ne m'intéresse (de très près, certes) à l'univers Apple que depuis 2 mois environ. Je n'ai donc pas forcément un avis éclairé et veuillez m'en excuser. Mais je ne vois pas le "Pro" de MacBook Pro comme un MacBook version professionnelle. Dans le MacPro, oui, clairement, il s'adresse essentiellement à un public de professionnels. Mais le MacBook pro (en tout cas l'actuel, sans le recul que vous avez presque tous), je vois ça comme le haut de gamme des MacBook. C'est également ce qui me fait songer à l'uniformisation de la gamme des MacBook (plus de "pro", mais gamme plus étendue) prochainement.


----------



## miko974 (22 Septembre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Du verbe airer, tracer des aires ? :hein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis exactement dans la même situation que toi et entièrement d'accord. Je rajouterai même (je vais peut être me faire lincher lol) qu'un pro se tournerait à la limite plus vers un macbook pour un usage nomade...


----------



## DarkDestiny (22 Septembre 2008)

Orphanis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est un argument que l'on entend souvent dans le monde Mac, mais je ne pense pas qu'il se tienne.
> Si une télé coûte moins chère en 2008 qu'en 68 ça n'est pas parce qu'elle est devenue de "moins bonne qualité" mais parce que la technologie est mieux maîtrisée et que le marché s'est considérablement agrandi. Il n'y a que le consommateur masochiste qui culpabilise de payer moins cher...
> ...



Je suis totalement d'accord, c'est vraiment ça.
Pour moi pro, ça se rapporte surtout aux spécifications de la machine, pas forcément la carte graphique, mais le DD par exemple pour moi une machine pro se doit de proposer un disque en 7200trs/min, l'autonomie aussi peut être un facteur important.
Mais en tant que machine nomade elle se doit d'être un minimum solide, pour les gammes pro HP et surtout Lenovo sont vraiment bonnes, Apple j'ai un peu de doute.

Tout dépend de l'utilisation que l'on a, néanmoins le Pro de MBP est plus le rajout marketing, plutôt que le petit MB, le moyen MB, et le grand MB. C'est d'ailleurs mieux comme ça plutôt que les YPZ, FW, FAIPASCHIER, des autres constructeurs plutôt lourd sur la nomination des machines.

Comme tu l'as fait remarqué on remarque des prix halluçinants sur des FW11 de Sony, vraiment pas cher, et pourtant de qualité et plutôt esthètique. A partir de 1000Euros. C'est quand même totalement différent du tarif proposé par Apple. 
Et là on ne peut parler d'intégration, ou de coûts différents, et la qualité de Sony n'est pas à faire.

Ces derniers mois, il y a eu de groses baisses, les DD ne valent plus rien, les lecteurs optiques ça fait un moment que ça vaut pas 1euros (Hormis le Blu-Ray que l'on retrouve dans le F11W), les pross baissent aussi, les cartes graphiques n'évoluent plus trop les prix flambent, la mémoire c'est pareil. 

Alors je pense qu'avec tout ça, Apple pourrait carrément revoir à la baisse ses tarifs, ça n'entraînera sûrement pas une baisse de qualité. Je pense que certains veulent garder leur élitisme Apple, mais j'éspère sincérement que ce ne sera pas le cas.


----------



## Nitiel (22 Septembre 2008)

Un macbook pro est trés nomade pour 15 pouce, il est léger et pas trés grand. Pour le prix même si apple le monte tand qu'il monte la qualité j'achete !

Je vous dit attendez les nouveaux pour en commander un, c'est ce que je vais faire d'ailleur, parce que je suis un "fan" d'Apple mais pas aveugle.


----------



## flotow (22 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben ils ne doiv pas se maré tou lé jour, avec toa...


ué ué 

on doi bi1 se maré tout les jours


----------



## Pdg (22 Septembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Je vous dit attendez les nouveaux pour en commander un, c'est ce que je vais faire d'ailleur, parce que je suis un "fan" d'Apple mais pas aveugle.



Ah oui, mais très clairement ! Cela dit, quand le besoin est là et bien là, il serait idiot d'attendre ad vitam aeternam, surtout que les configurationsactuelles restent honorables (pour l'usage que mon futur portable aura). Donc wait & see until mi-octobre, mais je ne pourrai pas plus loin. Cela dit, si rien ne sort le 14, je modulerai mon achat en conséquence : au lieu d'un MBP, ce sera un MB de transition, très certainement. 'fin on verra quand j'aurai cliqué sur "acheter" dans un mois


----------



## Jarod03 (23 Septembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Une machine pro dans le cadre pro me saire a taper mais rapport de stages, les montrer à mon tuteur de stage et en faire des présentations pour les montrer a mais prof.
> 
> Si j'emmener un MBP vu l'état de finition de la machine neuve, il me regarderai bizarre !
> 
> Et par machine pro jentends qu'il soit fiable et pour moi le macbook pro n'ai pas fiable, il casse pour le moindre rien,surtout que je doit le garder minimum 5ans


 

Ah et tu as besoin d'un MBP à 1800 pour faire une présentation powerpoint ? 
Tu serai pas le genre de gars qui achète un mac car c'est la mode ? 
Déja que tu as pris un forfait voyelle pour écrire, en plus tu généralises comme c'est pas permis... C'est pas parce que tu as acheter un MBP défectueux et mal fini que toute la gamme est comme ça et que tout ceux qui on actuellement des MBP recollent l'alu de leur écran et de leur clavier et se trimballent une saloperie immonde dans leur sacoche.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (23 Septembre 2008)

calmos les amis...
aller histoire de détendre l'atmosphère, buzzons un peu...
certaines rumeurs prédises du nouveau pour aujourd'hui mardi 23 septembre, alors, nouveau macbook pro ? je n'y crois pas ou si c'est le cas ça ne sera qu'un update de la version actuelle, dans ce cas bye bye rêve et bonjour déception. aller plus que quelques heures pour être fixé.


----------



## DarkDestiny (23 Septembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> calmos les amis...
> aller histoire de détendre l'atmosphère, buzzons un peu...
> certaines rumeurs prédises du nouveau pour aujourd'hui mardi 23 septembre, alors, nouveau macbook pro ? je n'y crois pas ou si c'est le cas ça ne sera qu'un update de la version actuelle, dans ce cas bye bye rêve et bonjour déception. aller plus que quelques heures pour être fixé.


 
J'avais aussi relever cette rumeur, pourtant aussi tangible que celle du 14Octobre mais personne n'en fait référence.....
Bon j'y crois pas mais ça me soulagerait, que ce soit une update mineure ou majeure...
Je pourrais enfin faire mon choix si oui ou non je prends un MBP.


----------



## David_b (23 Septembre 2008)

Jarod03 a dit:


> Ah et tu as besoin d'un MBP à 1800 pour faire une présentation powerpoint ?


Dis pas ça, j'utilise un Mac Pro pour écrire sous... Word ou pire encore: TextEdit ! Voire même pour faire du Mail et du Skype 



> Déja que tu as pris un forfait voyelle pour écrire


Peut-être que notre ami n'est pas francophone, non ?


----------



## Kritzkopf (23 Septembre 2008)

Pourquoi être déçu si c'est une maj mineure?

Personnellement le design actuel je suis fan et puis surtout suffit d'imaginer une baisse de prix plus une nouvelle plateforme/proco et CG et quelques trucs pour être heureux...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (23 Septembre 2008)

j'aime aussi beaucoup le design actuel, mais depuis que je suis tombé par hasard sur le "fake" que j'ai posté quelques pages plus tôt, je suis amoureux de ce nouveau "possible" design


----------



## Kritzkopf (23 Septembre 2008)

*aime pas le clavier noir, les bords arrondis et les bords noir de l'écran* (comment ca tout? :rateau


----------



## DarkDestiny (23 Septembre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> *aime pas le clavier noir, les bords arrondis et les bords noir de l'écran* (comment ca tout? :rateau


 
Humm le clavier de ce probable fake est tout de même bien mieux que celui de l'actuel..


----------



## flotow (23 Septembre 2008)

celui de l'actuel est tres bien, je vois pas ou est le soucis..


----------



## divoli (23 Septembre 2008)

[Mode HS on]



David_b a dit:


> Peut-être que notre ami n'est pas francophone, non ?



C'était la première chose à laquelle j'avais pensé:


divoli a dit:


> Nitiel, es-tu de langue maternelle française ?



Et puis finalement D):


Nitiel a dit:


> Ouai mais j'écris trés mal



Nitiel, fais un effort, on te l'a déjà demandé plusieurs fois, parce que là c'est une horreur de te lire (ou plutôt de te déchiffrer). :rateau:

[Mode HS off]


----------



## Raul10 (23 Septembre 2008)

On y croit pour aujourd'hui !


----------



## divoli (23 Septembre 2008)

Pour aujourd'hui ? :mouais:

Tu vas te faire du mal, là... :rateau:


----------



## Pdg (23 Septembre 2008)

Boah, si c'est aujourd'hui (ce dont je doute fort), au moins, ça excluerait une màj pour octobre et je pourrai me décider au plus vite. Donc avec ou sans, ce sera forcément une bonne nouvelle !

funky soul !


----------



## melaure (23 Septembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> On y croit pour aujourd'hui !



Ha ces newbies, prêt à croire n'importe quelle rumeur ...


----------



## David_b (23 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> celui de l'actuel est tres bien, je vois pas ou est le soucis..


il est pas noir ? :rateau:


----------



## David_b (23 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> _Nitiel, es-tu de langue maternelle française ?_





			
				Nitiel a dit:
			
		

> _Ouai mais j'écris trés mal_


Ho... crotte :rateau:


divoli a dit:


> Nitiel, fais un effort, on te l'a déjà demandé plusieurs fois, parce que là c'est une horreur de te lire (ou plutôt de te déchiffrer).


pas mieux.


----------



## Nitiel (23 Septembre 2008)

Jarod03 a dit:


> Ah et tu as besoin d'un MBP à 1800&#8364; pour faire une présentation powerpoint ?
> Tu serai pas le genre de gars qui achète un mac car c'est la mode ?
> Déja que tu as pris un forfait voyelle pour écrire, en plus tu généralises comme c'est pas permis... C'est pas parce que tu as acheter un MBP défectueux et mal fini que toute la gamme est comme ça et que tout ceux qui on actuellement des MBP recollent l'alu de leur écran et de leur clavier et se trimballent une saloperie immonde dans leur sacoche.


 
Non pas tu tout,
Déjà je voulais un mac depuis très longtemps, et j'ai pris le macbook pro pour la coque alu et pour sa classe parce que macbook et en plastique et je n&#8217;aime pas sa.


----------



## Skeud (23 Septembre 2008)

Et dire que je me suis pris un mauvais coup de boule pour avoir osé dire ce que je pensais de l'écriture de Nitiel...
Au moins je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à penser cela... 

+1 avec vous


----------



## flotow (23 Septembre 2008)

David_b a dit:


> il est pas noir ? :rateau:


bof, apres deux ans, si


----------



## guiguilap (23 Septembre 2008)

Jarod03 a dit:


> Ah et tu as besoin d'un MBP à 1800&#8364; pour faire une présentation powerpoint ?
> Tu serai pas le genre de gars qui achète un mac car c'est la mode ?
> Déja que tu as pris un forfait voyelle pour écrire, en plus tu généralises comme c'est pas permis... C'est pas parce que tu as acheter un MBP défectueux et mal fini que toute la gamme est comme ça et que tout ceux qui on actuellement des MBP recollent l'alu de leur écran et de leur clavier et se trimballent une saloperie immonde dans leur sacoche.



Passionnant :sleep:...


----------



## flotow (23 Septembre 2008)

Jarod03 a dit:


> Ah et tu as besoin d'un MBP à 1800 pour faire une présentation powerpoint ?
> Tu serai pas le genre de gars qui achète un mac car c'est la mode ?
> Déja que tu as pris un forfait voyelle pour écrire, en plus tu généralises comme c'est pas permis... C'est pas parce que tu as acheter un MBP défectueux et mal fini que toute la gamme est comme ça et que tout ceux qui on actuellement des MBP recollent l'alu de leur écran et de leur clavier et se trimballent une saloperie immonde dans leur sacoche.


reste que les MBP ont vue leur finition baisser... les PwB étaient tres bien fini (pas de vis qui depassent, pas de baguette plastoc qui deborde, pas de fente SD mal ajustée)

c'est con, mais le mien est comme ca, et je ne suis pas le seul.

il faudrait reconnaitre que:
1) le MBP a bien une finition inferieure a celle des PwB
2) que le matos, bah, ca reste de l'informatique, PC/Mac, y'a que le controle qualité derriere qui fait une (legere) difference... et encore


----------



## Jarod03 (23 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Passionnant :sleep:...


 

Tout comme ton intervention, au moins je dis quelque chose, juste ou pas juste la n'est pas la question, je parle pas pour rien dire.


----------



## guiguilap (23 Septembre 2008)

Mieux vaut parler pour rien dire, que d'incendier quelqu'un sans fondement. 

Enfin bon, je vois que tu commences fortement, c'est bien...


----------



## Jarod03 (23 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Mieux vaut parler pour rien dire, que d'incendier quelqu'un sans fondement.
> 
> Enfin bon, je vois que tu commences fortement, c'est bien...


 

Sans fondement ? Tu devrais relire quelques postes je crois. Je trouve que j'ai été gentil, car voir quelqu'un qui se moque autant de notre si belle langue et qui fait passé son cas personnel pour une généralité, ça va 5min, mais en permanence sur un même post, ça devient lassant.

Enfin bref, c'est pas le sujet, j'ai dis ce que j'avais à dire.


----------



## Nitiel (23 Septembre 2008)

Jarod03 a dit:


> Sans fondement ? Tu devrais relire quelques postes je crois. Je trouve que j'ai été gentil, car voir quelqu'un qui se moque autant de notre si belle langue et qui fait passé son cas personnel pour une généralité, ça va 5min, mais en permanence sur un même post, ça devient lassant.
> 
> Enfin bref, c'est pas le sujet, j'ai dis ce que j'avais à dire.


 
Je fais mon cas pour une généralité n&#8217;importe quoi, ta un mbp alors dis moi tu le trouve parfait ? 

Même le macbook air est de mauvaise qualité j'en ai vu un a planète saturne et je prends l'écran entre les deux mains et je force légèrement, devine quoi ? L&#8217;écran c&#8217;est tordu comme si je presse une feuille de papier ! pour le macbook pro en forcent plus ca fais pareil.

Enfin si tu crois que Apple fais mieux que tous le monde, alors.


----------



## Jarod03 (23 Septembre 2008)

non j'ai pas encore de MBP et j'aurai pas envie d'en avoir un si je voyais des cassons tous les jours, chose que je vois pas. Donc à moins que tu sois l'homme le plus poisseux pour apple et que tu tombes que sur des taudis, je maintiens ce que j'ai dis. Je le trouve très bien; la perfection n'existant pas.


P.S : Je te remercie d'avoir fait un effort sur l'orthographe, c'est mieux comme ça


----------



## Nitiel (23 Septembre 2008)

Jarod03 a dit:


> non j'ai pas encore de MBP et j'aurai pas envie d'en avoir un si je voyais des cassons tous les jours, chose que je vois pas. Donc à moins que tu sois l'homme le plus poisseux pour apple et que tu tombes que sur des taudis, je maintiens ce que j'ai dis. Je le trouve très bien; la perfection n'existant pas.
> 
> 
> P.S : Je te remercie d'avoir fait un effort sur l'orthographe, c'est mieux comme ça


 
Certes c'est belle machine mais avec des défauts, certain très gênent.


----------



## divoli (23 Septembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Mais arrête on peut aimer Apple est pas tous accepter, le macbook pro a une finition minable, regarder le joint gris qui entoure la coque, il est mal coller, regarder la l'aluminium au niveau du super drive en appuient fort sa plie, regarder la fermeture comme sa tord l'écran, regarder au niveau port USB, ethernet,  le port est pas en face des trous
> Quand on les vu tous c'est défaut on vois que sa après et je l'ai vu sans le regarder sous toute ses couture, pour 2000euro je veux quand un minium de qualité, si vous la qualité offerte vous parait impeccable et beh vous avez du souci a vous faire.
> 
> C'est une machine proffesionnel non ?



J'ai un MBP qui a maintenant 15 mois, et je n'ai rien constaté de tout cela. 

Après, il est possible que, au fil du temps, l'aluminium se déformant, le joint gris puisse légèrement se décoller. C'est un phénomène connu depuis les premiers alubook il y a 5 ans, je l'ai déjà constaté et je préviens souvent les futurs utilisateurs de ce risque. Mais dans l'écrasante majorité des cas, cela est surtout in(esthétique)...

Mais de là à dire que la finition du MBP est d'office "minable", là je pense que tu exagères, et surtout que tu es mal tombé...


----------



## flotow (23 Septembre 2008)

je suis d'accord sur l'ecran qui se tord (legerement hein...), ca se voit quand l'ecran est fermé, il 'leve' a gauche et a droite;
pareil pour le SD, tu appuies, ca s'enfonce... mais ca, c'est normal, y'a rien dessous... et puis, ca revient en place;
ce qui est naze, c'est le petit jour entre la coque et le SD (sur le 17", le SD a une baguette plastique pour la sortie et non une fente dans l'alu)
pas de soucis pour l'ethernet


----------



## divoli (23 Septembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Je fais mon cas pour une généralité n&#8217;importe quoi, ta un mbp alors dis moi tu le trouve parfait ?
> 
> Même le macbook air est de mauvaise qualité j'en ai vu un a planète saturne et je prends l'écran entre les deux mains et je force légèrement, devine quoi ? L&#8217;écran c&#8217;est tordu comme si je presse une feuille de papier ! pour le macbook pro en forcent plus ca fais pareil.
> 
> Enfin si tu crois que Apple fais mieux que tous le monde, alors.



Perso je trouve la finition du MBP (quasi) parfaite, et en tout cas nettement en dessus de celles de bon nombre de PC portables...

Au fil du temps, il y a un risque de déformation de l'aluminium, qui provoque par exemple un soulèvement du "joint gris" en plastique, et quelques déformations qui peuvent donner l'impression que l'ordi a subit des chocs (là c'est souvent gênant quand on veut le revendre).
L'aluminium donne une certaine classe au MBP, mais ce n'est peut-être pas le meilleur matériau qui soit...


----------



## guiguilap (23 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Perso je trouve la finition du MBP (quasi) parfaite, et en tout cas nettement en dessus de celles de bon nombre de PC portables...
> 
> Au fil du temps, il y a un risque de déformation de l'aluminium, qui a par exemple un soulèvement du "joint gris" en plastique, et quelques déformations qui peuvent donner l'impression que l'ordi a subit des chocs (là c'est souvent gênant quand on veut le revendre).
> L'aluminium donne une certaine classe au MBP, mais ce n'est peut-être pas le meilleur matériau qui soit...



Faudrait-il épaissir la couche d'alu ?


----------



## divoli (23 Septembre 2008)

Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit une bonne idée.

Il faudrait trouver un autre matériau. Tiens, ce peut être un sujet de discussion. Par quoi pourrait-on remplacer l'aluminium ?

Mais là, ça me parait mal barré. Pour des considérations en grande partie écologique, Apple est entrain de mettre de l'aluminium partout...


----------



## DarkDestiny (23 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit une bonne idée.
> 
> Il faudrait trouver un autre matériau. Tiens, ce peut être un sujet de discussion. Par quoi pourrait-on remplacer l'aluminium ?
> 
> Mais là, ça me parait mal barré. Pour des considérations en grande partie écologique, Apple est entrain de mettre de l'aluminium partout...



Magnésium comme sur les Thinkpad je crois, réputé extrêmement solide, mais après le revers c'est l'esthètique qui en prend un coup, c'est peu être plus sobre, mais c'est pas vraiment beau.

Perso autant l'esthètique d'un MBP fermé me plaît vraiment, autant ouvert les proportions claviers/HP/TrackPad-petit me plaisent beaucoup moins.


----------



## rizoto (23 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit une bonne idée.
> 
> Il faudrait trouver un autre matériau. Tiens, ce peut être un sujet de discussion. Par quoi pourrait-on remplacer l'aluminium ?
> 
> Mais là, ça me parait mal barré. Pour des considérations en grande partie écologique, Apple est entrain de mettre de l'aluminium partout...



L'alliage d''aluminium est un excellent compromis esthétique/cout/poids/solidité. En plus, c'est facile à travailler. Difficile de faire mieux. 

Par contre niveau écologie.... Pas sûr !

La coque du lenovo est en fibre de magnesium. C'est pas mal non plus. mais moins joli je trouve.


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Septembre 2008)

Pour ce qui est de sa finition, je trouve que ça diffère selon le point de vue général qu'on a du MBP... Avant d'en acheter un je le trouvais parfait niveau design, maintenant un tout petit peu moins. Mais vraiment des détails insignifiants... La fermeture déjà citée plus haut (tout de même plus belle comme ça qu'avec des grosses pattes en plastiques qui viennent se clipser avec un gros 'CLAC'), mais pour le reste je ne vois pas de joints déformées, ou autre port éthernet pas en face des trous.
Et la proportion HP/Trackpad/clavier, c'est vraiment une question de goût...
Voilà ce que j'en pense


----------



## Orphanis (23 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir, 

Je passe de côté l'appréciation esthétique (cette dernière étant toujours subjective et tous les avis se valent à ce niveau-là). Pour ma part, Je trouve étonnant que pour des machines destinées aux "professionnels, Apple ai pris le parti de favoriser l'aspect esthétique au dépens  l'aspect côté fonctionnel: On sait depuis cinq ans que l'aluminium chauffe beaucoup trop (d'expérience) mais on le garde parce que "ça fait joli".  J'ai essayé la CS3 sur un Sony (en magnésium) et sur un MBP et je peux vous dire que contrairement au premier le Sony ne chauffait quasiment pas.... 

Ps: Il y a une personne qui évoquait un défaut du MBA, je pense qu'il est tombé sur une mauvaise machine (je viens de vérifier sur le mien et je ne l'ai pas).

Ps: certaines photos (fakes ?) du nouveau MBP ont l'air terribles. Est-ce quelqu'un a des nouvelles à ce propos ? 
Cordialement


----------



## rizoto (23 Septembre 2008)

Orphanis a dit:


> Apple ai pris le parti de favoriser l'aspect esthétique au dépens  l'aspect côté fonctionnel: On sait depuis cinq ans que l'aluminium chauffe beaucoup trop (d'expérience)



Voila une belle ânerie ! :rateau:  

"L'aluminium qui chauffe"  ne veut rien dire.

L'indice de conductivité thermique de l'aluminium est très élevé (et doit rester importante dans le cas d'un alliage). Cela siginifie qu'il conduit très bien la chaleur.

Conclusion, la coque en alu évacue bien mieux les calories qu'une coque plastique. alors c'est sûr au toucher, c'est chaud. Mais le choix de l'alu n'est problement pas qu'esthétique.


----------



## DarkDestiny (23 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Voila une belle ânerie ! :rateau:
> 
> "L'aluminium qui chauffe"  ne veut rien dire.
> 
> ...



Tout à fait, c'est pour ça qu'il y en dans les bons boitiers PC (fixe), mais le problème sur un portable c'est qu'avec ça tu peux pas vraiment le mettre sur tes genoux, et vu la finesse de la machine même si la chaleur est bien dissipé ça peut aider à la déformation, comme pour le MBP.

Ya des avantages et des inconvénients. Il n'y a pas de solution ultime. Mais s'ils arrivaient à faire un beau truc avec de la fibre de magnésium, ça peut être sympa. 
Si sony arrive à faire de belles choses avec, Apple pourrait en faire autant.


----------



## Orphanis (23 Septembre 2008)

> Voila une belle ânerie !
> 
> "L'aluminium qui chauffe" ne veut rien dire.
> 
> L'indice de conductivité thermique de l'aluminium est très élevé (et doit rester importante dans le cas d'un alliage). Cela siginifie qu'il conduit très bien la chaleur.



il est évident que c'est ce qu'il fallait lire, pas la peine de faire une crise de la spasmophilie pour ci peu Bonaldi. 
Maintenant si ça t'éclate de sortir des formules et que tu n'as pas eu l'occasion de placer dans une conversation mondaine  "bauxite" et les 660°  de la température de fusion...Lâche toi un bon coup, on t'en veut pas... 



> Conclusion, la coque en alu évacue bien mieux les calories qu'une coque plastique. alors c'est sûr au toucher, c'est chaud. Mais le choix de l'alu n'est problement pas qu'esthétique.



LOL, un début de réponse limite alchimiste pour finir par pondre ça: "La coque en alu évacue bien mieux les calories (...) alors c'est sûr au toucher c'est chaud ! "...T'as du temps à perdre: dans la mesure où je ne communique avec mon portable que par le "toucher" le reste me passe un peu au-dessus..Donc je maintiens l'usage de l'alumium pour le MBP n'est justifié que par l'aspect esthétique (puisque fonctionnellement, au "toucher" si tu préfères, il chauffe plus que d'autres portables dont la coque est en plastique ou en magnésium)...

Cordialement


----------



## flotow (23 Septembre 2008)

pour Sony, c'est du plastoc... mais ils sont jolis :love:


----------



## Orphanis (23 Septembre 2008)

> pour Sony, c'est du plastoc... mais ils sont joli



Bonsoir, 

Les séries récentes sont d'un alliage de magnésium (http://vaio.sony.fr/view/ShowProduc...voe_fr_FR_cons&category=VN+FW+Series#sc1pair1) et à l'usage c'est vraiment efficace.

Cordialement


----------



## flotow (23 Septembre 2008)

hum, pas mal  :love:


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Septembre 2008)

Bon sinon ce problème de surchauffe ça dépend de ce qu'on en fait, aussi.
Moi quand je l'utilise pour bosser (à la bibliothèque, en classe, ...) càd lire/modifier des doc word/excel/pwpt/pdf, ça chauffe vraiment pas. J'ai du mal à dépasser les 40°C.
Et quand je joue, oui là ça chauffe un peu plus, mais je joue jamais avec le portable sur les genoux.
Je sais pas ce que vous en pensez...


----------



## Orphanis (23 Septembre 2008)

> Hum, pas mal



Je confirme, j'ai du en acheter un il y a une semaine et c'est vraiment pas mal (Vista est bien géré, sans ralentissement, mais ça reste Vista....). Ils sont très bien équipés pour un prix inférieur à celui des MB...



> Je sais pas ce que vous en pensez...



Personnellement il m'a "calciné" la paume de la main sous la CS. Sous word il ne chauffait pas spécialement (quoique beaucoup plus qu'un MB) mais il ne faut oublier qu'on achète rarement ce type de machine pour une utilisation exclusivement bureautique...


----------



## flotow (23 Septembre 2008)

bah, ca chauffe pas en utilisation web/bureautique (heuresement)
apres, le web+flash, si quand meme 

et puis, quand tu pousses a fond, ca me parrait normal que ca chauffe plus

bref, fonctionnement normal


----------



## rizoto (23 Septembre 2008)

Orphanis a dit:


> LOL, un début de réponse limite alchimiste pour finir par pondre ça: "La coque en alu évacue bien mieux les calories (...) alors c'est sûr au toucher c'est chaud ! "...T'as du temps à perdre:


J'étais bien parti et puis j'ai eu la flemme et j'ai fini par effacer une partie du message :rose:, 




Orphanis a dit:


> il chauffe plus que d'autres portables dont la coque est en plastique ou en magnésium)...



Même en vulgarisant, tu n'as pas l'air de comprendre. Je n'insiste pas ...



Orphanis a dit:


> Cordialement


 

EDIT : vous n'avez qu'a utiliser un ibook, ca ne chauffe pas


----------



## DarkDestiny (23 Septembre 2008)

Orphanis a dit:


> Je confirme, j'ai du en acheter un il y a une semaine et c'est vraiment pas mal (Vista est bien géré, sans ralentissement, mais ça reste Vista....). Ils sont très bien équipés pour un prix inférieur à celui des MB...



HS : T'as acheter quel modèle ?

Avce les nouveaux Penryn au vu de la gravure, il y aura peut être une baisse de chauffe....


----------



## Orphanis (23 Septembre 2008)

> Même en vulgarisant, tu n'as pas l'air de comprendre. Je n'insiste pas ...



Sois patient Cortex, un jour tu seras reconnu  Il ne me semble pas que ce lieu soit idéal pour ta consécration en tant que chercheur, on se contente juste de discuter de matériels informatiques. 

Maintenant si tu me dis à moi que le fait que j'ai du revendre mes MBP (contrairement aux autres machines à spécificité quasi-égales) parce que ma main ne pouvait plus supporter la chaleur qui s'en dégageait...n'était pas du à la coque en aluminium mais à ma compréhension limitée de la nature de ce matériau...C'est sur faut pas insister 



> EDIT : vous n'avez qu'a utiliser un ibook, ca ne chauffe pas


Merci du conseil, j'en avais déjà un avant que vous ne vous ne vous inscriviez sur le forum  



> HS : T'as acheter quel modèle ?



Le VGN-FW 11L, c'est un Centrino 2 (core 2 duo P 8400 2,26). 

Cordialement


----------



## rizoto (24 Septembre 2008)

Orphanis a dit:


> Sois patient Cortex, un jour tu seras reconnu  Il ne me semble pas que ce lieu soit idéal pour ta consécration en tant que chercheur, on se contente juste de discuter de matériels informatiques.



je me demande ce que je vais faire ce soir ? Tenter de conquérir le monde biensûr 



Orphanis a dit:


> Maintenant si tu me dis à moi que le fait que j'ai du revendre mes MBP (contrairement aux autres machines à spécificité quasi-égales) parce que ma main ne pouvait plus supporter la chaleur qui s'en dégageait...n'était pas du à la coque en aluminium mais à ma compréhension limitée de la nature de ce matériau...C'est sur faut pas insister



C'est peu être un peu tiré par les cheveux. mais inversement, cela permet probablement de mieux refroidir le macbook pro donc d'avoir un appareil plus fin et de limiter (dans une certaine mesure) l'utilisation des ventilateurs.

J'ai essayé 2 MPB de dernière génération, et j'ai pas eu l'impression de me bruler les mains.


----------



## flotow (24 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> je me demande ce que je vais faire ce soir ? Tenter de conquérir le monde biensûr


Spore?


----------



## DarkDestiny (24 Septembre 2008)

Orphanis a dit:


> Le VGN-FW 11L, c'est un Centrino 2 (core 2 duo P 8400 2,26).
> 
> Cordialement



C'est agréable el 16,4" en 16/9 pour une utilisation de tout les jours ?


----------



## Orphanis (24 Septembre 2008)

> C'est agréable el 16,4" en 16/9 pour une utilisation de tout les jours ?



Sincèrement, je crois que c'est plus marketing qu'autre chose, à l'usage je n'ai pas remarqué de différence avec un MBP par exemple. Pour le reste l'écran est de très belle facture (pour les films surtout), je le trouve très proche de celui d'un MBA. 

Cordialement


----------



## Macuserman (24 Septembre 2008)

Je ne suis pas convaincu par le 16/9è...

Un MacBook Pro, c'est pas une télé...c'est pas un lecteur de DVD (enfin si mais bon...), ni rien d'autre qui justifierait le 16/9.
Alors si les constructeurs sont tout contents avec leur nouveau format 16.4", tant mieux...

Concernant l'alu, personne n'a évoqué la réception Wi-Fi...
L'alu n'est-il pas moins sujet au "blindage" que le plastique ???
La "réception " des ondes n'est-elle pas moins difficile qu'avec une cloque plastique?
Il me semble bien...


----------



## DarkDestiny (24 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je ne suis pas convaincu par le 16/9è...
> 
> Un MacBook Pro, c'est pas une télé...c'est pas un lecteur de DVD (enfin si mais bon...), ni rien d'autre qui justifierait le 16/9.
> Alors si les constructeurs sont tout contents avec leur nouveau format 16.4", tant mieux...



Après ça faut pas demander un lecteur Blu-Ray....Du 15,4" en Wide pour moi c'est déjà une télé....


----------



## Pierre-Nico (24 Septembre 2008)

j'ai trouvé une nouvelle photo du prochain macbook pro, et celle-ci ce n'est pas un fake j'en suis sure !







image trouver dans le liens de Orphanis plus haut. c'est étrange ce "pliagiat" (attention au guillemet s'il vous plaît, je n'ai pas envie de m'écrouler sous les critiques)...


----------



## divoli (24 Septembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> j'ai trouvé une nouvelle photo du prochain macbook pro, et celle-ci ce n'est pas un fake j'en suis sure !




Sony fait de bons ordis, j'ai failli en acheter un. Le problème, c'est l'OS qui est dessus...


----------



## xao85 (24 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Sony fait de bons ordis, j'ai failli en acheter un. Le problème, c'est l'OS qui est dessus...



Tu chipotes! :rateau:


----------



## melaure (24 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Sony fait de bons ordis, j'ai failli en acheter un. Le problème, c'est l'OS qui est dessus...



Tiens le monopole sur le matériel par Apple commencerais à t'ennuyer ?


----------



## David_b (24 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Tiens le monopole sur le matériel par Apple commencerais à t'ennuyer ?


il serait pas le seul 
Y aurai OS X sur celui-ci ou celui-la que je dirais pas non


----------



## divoli (24 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Tiens le monopole sur le matériel par Apple commencerais à t'ennuyer ?



Ben c'est surtout l'absence de choix chez Apple qui m'ennuie, et qui oblige à faire des concessions.

Je fais partie de ceux qui ont longtemps attendu un MBP 12" ou 13", pour succéder au PB 12".

L'année dernière j'avais vu un de ces Sony Vaio en 13", et il n'avait pas à rougir face au MBP, loin de là, pour un prix équivalent (ou un peu plus cher si je me souviens bien). Ce qui m'avait rebuté, c'était Windows dessus. Finalement j'ai acheté un MBP mais je me retrouve avec un format 15", beaucoup moins transportable, et j'ai quelques pincements au coeur quand je passe à la Fnac au rayon informatique, quand je vois certains portables. Il y a certes de la daube mais aussi des portables PC très intéressants.

Ce n'est pas pour autant que je serais prêt à installer une version de OS X plus ou moins modifiée sur un Vaio ou autre et me retrouver avec un OS instable et un ordi quasi-inutilisable. Autant laisser Windows dessus...

Quand à "libérer" OS X, je n'y crois pas trop, ce serait ingérable pour Apple, pas forcément à l'avantage de l'utilisateur. Et l'on risquerait de transformer OS X en une sorte de Windows bis, avec tous ce que cela comporte comme inconvénients.


----------



## xao85 (24 Septembre 2008)

Et apple sait bien qu'ils on plus à perdre en libérant leur OS qu'à y gagner...


----------



## melaure (24 Septembre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Et apple sait bien qu'ils on plus à perdre en libérant leur OS qu'à y gagner...



Ca reste à prouver. Ca peut aussi devenir un frein à la croissance d'OS X ... en fait ça l'ait complêtement. OS X dispo pour toutes les machines aurait une grosse PDM ...

Je reste partisan des clones d'autant plus quand je vois les pratiques d'Apple vis à vis des clients qui sont surtout due à son monopole du matos. Le mépris est quand même souvent de rigueur face aux problèmes ... Il faut toujous une class action aux US pour que ça bouge !

J'espère qu'un jour la CE s'intéressera à leur cas quand ils seront fatigué de courir après Crosoft.


----------



## Nitiel (24 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Sony fait de bons ordis, j'ai failli en acheter un. Le problème, c'est l'OS qui est dessus...


 

Si Apple s'allie Sony, apple pour l'os et sony pour le hardware, ca serait le rêve, on aurait des mac parfait mais parfait ! un rêve !


----------



## jefrey (24 Septembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Si Apple s'allie Sony, apple pour l'os et sony pour le hardware, ca serait le rêve, on aurait des mac parfait mais parfait ! un rêve !



Le rêve pour toi garçon J'en veux pas du triste Pony Viayo
Je veux du beau, je veux du rêve, je veux vibrer
Je veux une référence du design industriel, Apple.
Même avec Vistaya dessus


----------



## Nitiel (24 Septembre 2008)

jefrey a dit:


> Le rêve pour toi garçon J'en veux pas du triste Pony Viayo
> Je veux du beau, je veux du rêve, je veux vibrer
> Je veux une référence du design industriel, Apple.
> Même avec Vistaya dessus


 
Pourquoi les Vaio sont triste, moche, ... ?

Lit c'est deux pages http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=280703&st=0


----------



## Kritzkopf (24 Septembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Pourquoi les Vaio sont triste, moche, ... ?



Parce que c'est une histoire de gouts et y a rien a dire d'autre?...

Perso, ils sont très moches pour moi xD


----------



## xao85 (24 Septembre 2008)

jefrey a dit:


> Même avec Vistaya dessus



Ne pas dire nimprte quoi! Merci!


----------



## jefrey (24 Septembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Pourquoi les Vaio sont triste, moche, ... ?
> 
> Lit c'est deux pages http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=280703&st=0



Oui&#8230; J'ai vu cette annonce et ce nouveau modèle.
Mais du point de vue design et uniquement de ce point de vue, depuis un certain iMac G3, les produits Apple sont au dessus du lot&#8230;


----------



## divoli (24 Septembre 2008)

Moi, ce qui m'a interpellé, et ça manifestement ça n'a fait tilt à personne, c'est la remarque de Lionel de MacBidouille... :mouais:

Enfin bon, on y accorde bien la crédibilité que l'on veut...


----------



## Nitiel (24 Septembre 2008)

jefrey a dit:


> Oui J'ai vu cette annonce et ce nouveau modèle.
> Mais du point de vue design et uniquement de ce point de vue, depuis un certain iMac G3, les produits Apple sont au dessus du lot


 
Je ne te parler pas du modèle précis mais des com laisser, surtout ce qui disent que Apple a abandonner le très trés haut de Gamme au profit du haut de gamme, sa veut tous dire.


----------



## jefrey (24 Septembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Je ne te parler pas du modèle précis mais des com laisser, surtout ce qui disent que Apple a abandonner le très trés haut de Gamme au profit du haut de gamme, sa veut tous dire.



Oui&#8230; Ok&#8230; Mais sincèrement, c'est des considérations qui ne m'intéressent pas, la politique commerciale d'Apple, haut de gamme, très haut de gamme, très très haut de gamme&#8230; Je m'en fous tant qu'ils font de belles machines sortant du tout-venant proposé.
Je suis très superficiel comme garçon&#8230;


----------



## rizoto (24 Septembre 2008)

jefrey a dit:


> Oui&#8230; Ok&#8230; Mais sincèrement, c'est des considérations qui ne m'intéressent pas, la politique commerciale d'Apple, haut de gamme, très haut de gamme, très très haut de gamme&#8230; Je m'en fous tant qu'ils font de belles machines sortant du tout-venant proposé.
> Je suis très superficiel comme garçon&#8230;



C'est rigolo, moi c'est tout l'inverse. J'aimerai qu'apple ne fasse pas dans le tape à l'oeil. Je veux une machine et un système performant, fiables et discrets.

le macbook noir est pas mal pour ça


----------



## DarkDestiny (24 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Moi, ce qui m'a interpellé, et ça manifestement ça n'a fait tilt à personne, c'est la remarque de Lionel de MacBidouille... :mouais:
> 
> Enfin bon, on y accorde bien la crédibilité que l'on veut...


 
Pareil, mais malgrès cela, j'ai un peu de mal à y croire, beaucoup ont des "relations" très personnelles avec Apple.....
Dans toutes ces foutaises difficile d'y voir la vérité, surtout qu'il n'a pas de date arrêtée. 

Je me souviens d'avoir lu le même genre de rumeur, soit disant MB/MBP présenté à l'Apple Expo etc....


----------



## jefrey (24 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est rigolo, moi c'est tout l'inverse. J'aimerai qu'apple ne fasse pas dans le tape à l'oeil.



Je crois que c'est justement ce que ne fait pas Apple au niveau design : du tape à l'oeil ; mais un design sobre et efficace à l'image d'une utilisation simple et efficace de la machine et de son système.


----------



## rizoto (24 Septembre 2008)

jefrey a dit:


> Je crois que c'est justement ce que ne fait pas Apple au niveau design : du tape à l'oeil On est d'accord.
> Mais un design sobre et efficace à l'image d'une utilisation simple et efficace de la machine et de son système J'aime bien cet esprit.
> Le problème, c'est qu'Apple le fait payer un peu cher



Tu as raison, ce n'est pas le terme approprié. Disons qu'un macbook blanc, ça se reperd de suite dans une pièce ou dans un lieu publique. Donc sans être "tape à l'oeil" et de mauvais gout, le blanc du macbook est plutôt flashy.


----------



## DarkDestiny (24 Septembre 2008)

Allez pour relancer encore une fois la grosse rumeur du moment : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=569330


----------



## Pierre-Nico (25 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Moi, ce qui m'a interpellé, et ça manifestement ça n'a fait tilt à personne, c'est la remarque de Lionel de MacBidouille... :mouais:
> 
> Enfin bon, on y accorde bien la crédibilité que l'on veut...



moi aussi je suis tomber sur cette remarque...
ce n'est pas vraiment du genre de Lionel de "spéculer" pour le plaisir, du moins pas que je me souviennes. enfin bon on verra.

merci DarkDestiny, cet article est intéressant et permet de recentrer le sujet qui déborde largement les dernières pasges (à mon avis), l'éternelle bataille PC/MAC... bref, je le sens bien ce 14 octobre (je sais je fabule), j'ai l'impression et surtout l'espérance de quelque chose d'énorme


----------



## NightWalker (25 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> le macbook noir est pas mal pour ça


Hein... ???    un MacBook noir avec la pomme qui s'illumine derrière... c'est in-ratable... :rateau:


----------



## Pdg (25 Septembre 2008)

> bref, je le sens bien ce 14 octobre (je sais je fabule), j'ai l'impression et surtout l'espérance de quelque chose d'énorme



Je suis CONVAINCU qu'il y aura quelque chose. Peut-être même quelque chose d'assez gros... Mais pour de l'énorme, je pense qu'on doit attendre le MacWorld de janvier. Cela dit, on verra ! Funky Soul


----------



## DarkDestiny (25 Septembre 2008)

Par contre il ne faudra sûrement pas s'attendre à un event, je crois que pour tout ce qui est laptop/pc Apple ne fait pas d'event.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (25 Septembre 2008)

je crois que tu te trompes DarkDestiny, Apple a déjà fait des events pour annoncer des nouveaux macs, non ? quoi que pour les nouveaux iMac il n'y pas eu d'annonce particulière, je ne me rappel plus trop. mais peut-être que le 14 ne sera pas sous le signe des macbook alors, non ? de plus j'ai lu de par le web une histoire de iBrick, dont tout le monde parlerai, quelqu'un a-t'il une idée ?

bref j'ai aussi l'impression que ça ne sera pas forcement des macbook pour le 14, enfin bref  je m'embrouille un peu.

je viens de lire le passage d'un article assez intéressant, je vous le copie/colle :



> Macenstein :
> &#8220;&#8230; c&#8217;est maintenant notre conviction: la Brique n&#8217;a rien à voir du tout avec un appareil qui ressemblerait physiquement à une brique. Au lieu de cela, nous pensons qu&#8217;il est possible que ce soit simplement un nom pour un produit à venir (ou un groupe de produits) qu&#8217;Apple pense suffisamment sexy pour pouvoir ravir une énorme part de marché à Microsoft. Après tout, comment brisez-vous des fenêtres (Windows en anglais)? Vous lancez une brique dedans!&#8221;
> Tout ce que nous savons à ce stade est que toutes ces hypothèses ne peuvent être justes en même temps&#8230; sous réserve bien sur que la &#8220;Brique&#8221; soit un vrai produit. Ce qui reste encore à démontrer.


Gizmodo


----------



## DarkDestiny (25 Septembre 2008)

Je croyais avoir lu que pour la transition PowerBook MBp, il n'y avait pas eu d'event. Donc il se pourrait qu'il en soit de même pour les MB/MBP.

Par contre je crois sincérement que le 14 Octobre se sera les MB/MBP.
Une rumeur de AppleInsider disait il y a un petit moment qu'Apple renouvellerais pas d'un coup, mais sur 3 mois septembre iPod, Octobre Laptop, Novembre iMac.

En août-début septembre, j'espèrais qu'ils aient tort, aurjourd'hui c'est l'inverse j'espère qu'ils auront raison.

Pour l'iBrick j'en pense rien, j'ai lu je ne sais ou que ça pourrait être un HUB sans fil....enfin l'iBrick ce qu'on n'en entend c'est du n'importe quoi, c'est pas vraiment ce que les gens sont impatient de voir arrivé.


----------



## Kritzkopf (25 Septembre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Allez pour relancer encore une fois la grosse rumeur du moment : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=569330



Et quand on regarde le lien en commentaire sur l'article de macG qui y fait référence...

...OMG comme on dit!  Exactement ce que je veux, clavier (a part cet aspect bombé...), etc...  (on peut pas parler de trackpad trop petit sur ce coup xD)

J'espère vraiment qu'il va y avoir cette MAJ, peu importe le design! D'autant que je vois des macbooks pro un peu partout en ce moment...

Et pour le débat PC/mac, j'ai eu peur en voyant certains problèmes, mais bon, quand on regarde la concurrence ca vaut pas le coup comparé a un MBP sous OS X :love:

EDIT: le plus "croustillant" dans cette rumeur, c'est qu'il y aurait eu le même "incident" en février 3 semaines environ avant l'annonce, et dans 3 semaines... c'est le 14


----------



## DarkDestiny (25 Septembre 2008)

C'est quoi ce fake ?! C'est une horreur, c'est quoi cette folie de vouloir deux écrans, c'est un MBP pas une Nintendo DS...

Je vois mal mon doigt glisser sur une surface comme ça, j'imagine d'or et déjà l'autonomie....Non sérieux, personne ne peut vouloir ça d'un MBP. C'est d'une laideur et d'une inutilité sans égale.

L'idée se serait plus directement un portable avec écran pivotable tactile, comme on en trouve chez HP ou Toshiba. Et encore perso je suis pas fan.

Mais cette idée du tackpad iPod Touch....Ca doit être bien pratique pour taper sur le clavier d'avoir un écran juste en dessous.


----------



## melaure (25 Septembre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> C'est quoi ce fake ?! C'est une horreur, c'est quoi cette folie de vouloir deux écrans, c'est un MBP pas une Nintendo DS...



Je pense plutôt que le clavier + écran sur le bas est improbable. Ce serait carrément un écran complet qui afficherait trackpad et clavier, comme ça plus de problème de localisation


----------



## Pierre-Nico (25 Septembre 2008)

je ne crois pas une seconde à l'écran en gise de clavier et de trackpad, personnellement je ne me servirai pas d'un clavier tactile pour rédiger 100 pages. sauf si ils arrivent à nous donner le retour d'un vrai clavier !!! wait and see...


----------



## Pdg (25 Septembre 2008)

Je n'y crois pas trop non plus... Ergonomie à la ramasse, sans parler de l'autonomie. En revanche, un vrai trackpad multitouch nettement plus grand (rhaa, le confort du track du MBA), je dis banco !


----------



## Pierre-Nico (25 Septembre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Je croyais avoir lu que pour la transition PowerBook MBp, il n'y avait pas eu d'event.



je crois bien que si, si mes souvenir sont exact, les macbook pro ont été annoncé lors de la WWDC 2006, non ? ou du moins pendant une keynote. je me souviens de phil qui faisait mumuse avec photobooth ou encore qui chattait en webcam avec jobs en direct depuis le public.
maintenant c'était plus une annonce "nouveau produit avec intel dedans". donc en effet on ne sait pas trop...


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (25 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

future switcheuse attendant la mise à jour des macbook, je me suis décidée à m'inscrire pour vous poser une question qui, il me semble, n'a pas été vraiment abordée.

J'aimerais savoir si vous avez une idée du prix que pourraient couter les nouveaux MB, si le premier de la gamme sera au même prix que l'actuel, ou risque d'être plus cher ou moins cher.


Par ailleurs, pensez-vous que l'offre MB+Ipod pour étudiants fonctionnera avec les nouveaux MB ? 

J'espère vraiment que cette MAJ aura lieu car je vais être obligée de laisser passer les premiers jours de rentrée en prenant mes notes sur papier....


----------



## David_b (25 Septembre 2008)

BergamoteCanelle a dit:


> je vais être obligée de laisser passer les premiers jours de rentrée en prenant mes notes sur papier....


Mon dieu !
Et dire que j'ai fait toutes mes études comme ça...


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (25 Septembre 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Mon dieu !
> Et dire que j'ai fait toutes mes études comme ça...




Moi aussi, puisque ce sera mon premier portable. Il fallait juste comprendre qu'il faudra que je mette toutes mes notes ensuite sur le portable, c'est ça qui est chiant, et pas de prendre des notes sur papier, bien évidemment !


----------



## Pdg (25 Septembre 2008)

BergamoteCanelle a dit:


> Moi aussi, puisque ce sera mon premier portable. Il fallait juste comprendre qu'il faudra que je mette toutes mes notes ensuite sur le portable, c'est ça qui est chiant, et pas de prendre des notes sur papier, bien évidemment !



La vraie question est : "est-ce primordial d'avoir ses cours sur un écran ?"

Si pour toi la réponse est "oui", alors cela entraîne inévitablement d'autres questions.

Veux-tu absolument un Mac (pour les avantages qu'on leur connait, assortis de leurs inconvénients, ne nous voilons pas la face) ? Si oui, et que tu n'en as besoin que pour de la bureautique :

MBA si tu as le budget, pas le besoin d'un superdrive et envie de frimer un peu,
MB si tu préfères plus de flexibilité, sans trop de concession niveau portabilité.

Quoi qu'il en soit, même si la mise à jour de mi-octobre est fortement probable, elle n'est pas pour autant confirmée ! Quant à son contenu, rien n'est moins incertain.

Certains parlent de mise à jour mineure de MB + MBP. Certains d'une màj majeure avec nouveau design, etc. D'autres incluent dans cette mise à jour les MBA... Certains rares irréductibles parlent même d'une totale nouveauté. Une "brique" pour casser des fenêtres (  ) ou une tablette... Enfin bref, comme tu le vois, tout n'est que supputations.

Quant aux prix, il est peu probable qu'ils augmentent. Tout au plus les prix des nouveaux matériels restent comparables à ce qui se pratique maintenant sur le store (avec spéc up) et les modèles actuels baisseront notablement sur le refurb store. Maintenant, de persistantes rumeurs parlent d'un prix "agressif". Au vu du marché du portable actuel, avec Sony qui fait de bonnes choses pas trop chères, je penche fortement vers une baisse de prix (cela dit, oublie tout de suite le MB light à 300 euros, ça ne me parait pas raisonnable). Je dirais... Entrée de gamme MB dans les 850, à la louche.

Quoi qu'il en soit, tout n'est que rumeurs et spéculations. Personne n'en sait encore rien.


Voilà, j'espère t'avoir répondu. A part ça, es-tu certaine de l'utilité de la prise de notes informatique ? Dans ma filière, bien que certains le faisaient, c'était rapidement impossible à faire. Ou alors fallait être bien balaize. Quant au côté pratique, c'est sûr, ça prend moins de place (je dois avoir plusieurs hectares de forêt amazonienne rien que dans les classeurs dans ma cave. Heureusement que c'est fini tout ça  ), mais question lecture/relecture/apprentissage, je n'ai jamais réussi à bien faire sur un écran. Il me fallait à chaque fois imprimer. Du coup, l'intéret prend un coup.

Mais si tel est ton choix, félicitations, tu as choisi la bonne machine.

Bon courage (pour l'attente de la maj, pour tes études, etc)


Funky Soul


----------



## David_b (25 Septembre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Veux-tu absolument un Mac (pour les avantages qu'on leur connait, assortis de leurs inconvénients, ne nous voilons pas la face) ?


_Vade retro_ infidèle ! Le Mac n'a *pas* de défauts 
(je suis loin  )


> MBA si tu as le budget, pas le besoin d'un superdrive et envie de frimer un peu,


 et l'autonomie ? en cours, de mon temps  en tous cas (les années 80-90), ça durait plusieurs heures. Et le MBA a une autonomie de chaussette mouillée 




> A part ça, es-tu certaine de l'utilité de la prise de notes informatique ? Dans ma filière, bien que certains le faisaient, c'était rapidement impossible à faire. Ou alors fallait être bien balaize. Quant au côté pratique, c'est sûr, ça prend moins de place (je dois avoir plusieurs hectares de forêt amazonienne rien que dans les classeurs dans ma cave. Heureusement que c'est fini tout ça  ), mais question lecture/relecture/apprentissage, je n'ai jamais réussi à bien faire sur un écran. Il me fallait à chaque fois imprimer. Du coup, l'intéret prend un coup.
> 
> Mais si tel est ton choix, félicitations, tu as choisi la bonne machine.


Je plussoie la remarque.
Perso, j'ai beau être payé pour écrire à longueur de journée. La prise de notes au vol, je fais encore ça sur un bloc-notes. Comme quand j'étais petit :rateau:


----------



## melaure (25 Septembre 2008)

David_b a dit:


> _Vade retro_
> 
> Je plussoie la remarque.
> Perso, j'ai beau être payé pour écrire à longueur de journée. La prise de notes au vol, je fais encore ça sur un bloc-notes. Comme quand j'étais petit :rateau:



Totalement fini pour moi. Même en cours du CNAM ou ailleurs, j'écris bien plus vite au clavier qu'au stylo. Et au moins c'est lisible  Et ré-utilisable.


----------



## Pdg (25 Septembre 2008)

Après, c'est certain que ça dépend du contenu desdites notes. Pour du pur texte, certes.

Mais pour des formules mathématiques, faut déjà être sacrément doué (sur LaTex ?). Quant aux molécules chimiques complexes, là, je suis dépassé, et de très loin. C'est pour ça que ma prise de notes en était restée sur ces bonnes vieilles copies à petit carreaux :love:

Mais j'ai déjà vu des gens qui ne faisaient que ça et que dire, à part : chapeau bas  ?

Oups, nous dévions.

Alors, bientot une reconnaissance vocale si évoluée qu'elle prendra des notes toute seule en plaçant un micro sur sa table ? :rateau:


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (25 Septembre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> La vraie question est : "est-ce primordial d'avoir ses cours sur un écran ?"
> 
> Si pour toi la réponse est "oui", alors cela entraîne inévitablement d'autres questions.
> 
> ...




Merci d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre aussi longuement.

En fait, je vais de toute façon avoir besoin d'un portable car dans quelques mois, je pars étudier à l'étranger, et je ne pourrai pas emmener mon PC fixe. J'aimerais acheter un portable dès maintenant pour justement pouvoir me familiariser avec cet outils, apprendre à correctement prendre mes notes, et ne plus avoir à penser au côté "pratique" avant mon "grand départ". Ca paraît un peu stupide comme ça mais j'aime être organisée. 
Par ailleurs j'ai déjà fais des tests de prises de notes avec un portable et je me rends compte que j'écris plus vite au clavier qu'au stylo. Après je sais qu'on ne peut pas faire les mêmes choses sur papier et sur écran, mais j'en suis consciente et j'ai pesé les pour et les contre. De plus, je ne suis pas en filière scientifique, donc ça ne me posera pas plus de problème que ça.
Enfin, je n'utiliserai pas le portable que pour les cours, mais pour tout le reste et je veux donc un outil complet.

J'avais pensé en premier lieu au macbook air, notamment parce qu'il m'a séduite par son faible poids et son design, mais outre le prix vraiment élevé, j'ai peur qu'il se révèle insuffisant (je serai limitée dans ce que je voudrai faire) vu que ce sera mon seul ordinateur.

Donc je me suis tournée vers le macbook, qui me semble un bon compromis. Et j'ai choisi Apple parce que j'en ai marre de Windows, et parce que mon entourage a su me convaincre que travailler sur mac, c'est vraiment plus agréable.

Et dernière chose, ça fait un petit peu plus de 4 ans que j'ai mon Dell, dont j'ai d'ailleurs du changer la carte graphique pour qu'il suive les nouveaux jeux, et j'ai tout simplement envie de changement !

Tu m'as rassurée sur le prix par rapport à cette hypothétique MAJ et je te remercie


Toujours pas d'avis sur ma question par rapport à l'offre étudiant MB + Ipod ?


----------



## melaure (25 Septembre 2008)

Il existe des softs pour faire des gribouillis que tu intègres ensuite à ton texte dans TextEdit


----------



## Pdg (25 Septembre 2008)

> Toujours pas d'avis sur ma question par rapport à l'offre étudiant MB + Ipod ?



He bien, sur l'Apple Store, ils mettent une date limite (30 octobre). Même en épluchant les conditions, il n'y a pas de précision sur la gamme. Donc je suppute que, _à condition_ que les nouveaux modèles soient disponibles en commande/précommande avant la date butoire, ça devrait le faire. 



> Et dernière chose, ça fait un petit peu plus de 4 ans que j'ai mon Dell, dont j'ai d'ailleurs du changer la carte graphique pour qu'il suive les nouveaux jeux, et j'ai tout simplement envie de changement !



Alors si tu comptes jouer, effectivement, oublie le MBA (en tout cas dans sa configuration actuelle). Et je pense que tu devrais regarder du côté des MBP. L'entrée de gamme MBP n'est pas beaucoup plus chère que le haut de gamme MB et largement plus performant pour des jeux, a fortiori les dernières générations (le chipset graphique du MB n'est pas suffisant). Maintenant, on espère tous plus ou moins un up de la prise en charge graphique du MB. A voir si ça vient en octobre et si ce sera suffisant pour du jeu. Cela dit, le MB reste une excellente machine (je n'en ai pas, mais j'ai pu en emprunter un pendant une ou deux semaines pour me faire une idée. Si tu peux faire ça, je te le conseille d'ailleurs).





> Et j'ai choisi Apple parce que j'en ai marre de Windows, et parce que mon entourage a su me convaincre que travailler sur mac, c'est vraiment plus agréable.



Idem :love:

Bonne continuation ! 

Funky Soul(R)


----------



## DarkDestiny (25 Septembre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> L'entrée de gamme MBP n'est pas beaucoup plus chère que le haut de gamme MB


 
Wahou ya quand même 510 euros de différence, entre le MB et le MBP (MB Blanc avec DD à 250Go = 1289Euros).

Soit plus de la moitié d'un MB de base avec ça tu te paie de belles choses....C'est pas rien non plus. Faut vraiment avoir besoin de la CG....


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (25 Septembre 2008)

Oui c'est sûr, de toute façon je ne joue plus trop aux jeux et je pense qu'à l'avenir j'aurais encore moins le temps donc investir autant pour principalement avoir une bonne carte graphique ne m'intéresse pas trop.


----------



## Phildor (25 Septembre 2008)

C'est vrai, ça fait une différence de prix. mais il y a aussi la taille de l'écran. Le MBP est mon seul mac, sans écran additionnel, et le 15" me convient assez pour toutes mes utilisations. Un macbook 13"+ un écran externe 20" pour le même prix, roooo, je sais vraiment pas&#8230; !!


----------



## melaure (25 Septembre 2008)

Phildor a dit:


> C'est vrai, ça fait une différence de prix. mais il y a aussi la taille de l'écran. Le MBP est mon seul mac, sans écran additionnel, et le 15" me convient assez pour toutes mes utilisations. Un macbook 13"+ un écran externe 20" pour le même prix, roooo, je sais vraiment pas !!



Non je suis quand même obligé d'avoir un iMac en plus, pour jouer un peu et pour tout ce qui est multi média dont le TNT. 

Et puis je me méfie de ma NVidia 8600 ...


----------



## Kritzkopf (25 Septembre 2008)

Pour revenir a la fake, y aura toujours quelques choses a dire. C'était histoire de montrer, et je persiste et signe le design est sympa après savoir si l'écran sous le clavier c'est mal ou pas... ca reste un montage et Apple trouvera bien quelques chose de mieux.

*Arrette de chercher la fake/l'ordi ultime*


----------



## Nitiel (25 Septembre 2008)

Regarder, "le nouvel macbook pro" (http://www.macg.co/news/voir/131920/-maj-nouvelles-rumeurs-sur-les-futurs-macbook) il est quand même plus beau que votre fake surtout le pad.


----------



## DarkDestiny (25 Septembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Regarder, "le nouvel macbook pro" (http://www.macg.co/news/voir/131920/-maj-nouvelles-rumeurs-sur-les-futurs-macbook) il est quand même plus beau que votre fake surtout le pad.


 
Surtout quand la photo a été posté ici ya quelques jours....no comment.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (26 Septembre 2008)

merci Nitiel pour ta participation... :mouais: critiquer à tout prix devient un peu reloud, merci merci...


----------



## DarkDestiny (26 Septembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico, dommage que tu ne retrouve plus le lien sur laquelle tu avais trouvé cette photo, car celle du lien de MacGé renvoit à Flickr, et elle n'a été upload qu'aujourd'hui donc ce n'est pas l'originale.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (26 Septembre 2008)

en effet. je suis quasiment persuader qu'il s'agit de MacRumors mais pas sure à 100%, le hic c'est que celle que j'ai postée (et qui est celle que j'ai trouvé sous google) renvoit vers un serveur d'hergement, genre imagehost. bref, j'ai épluché pas mal de pages sur les forums de macrmors pour trouver quelque chose et rien. j'ai même cherché sur Tiny Eye, rien non plus, je vais réessayer. Le site que j'avais trouvé à comme disparu de google aussi...

si tu connais d'autre "technique" pour rechercher l'auteur de cette image fait m'en part qu'on essaye de levé le voile sur l'origine de cette image !


----------



## DarkDestiny (26 Septembre 2008)

Je cherché justement, un logiciel qui pouvait à partir de l'image la retrouver sur le net....
Mais je trouve pas vraiment.
J'ai demander au gars de Flickr de me dire où il l'a trouvé, on verra bien si j'ai une réponse.
Pour l'instant c'est quand même la plus crédible image qu'on est.

EDIT : Malheuresement je pense que c'est un Fake, tu avais raisons elle était sur MacRumours....Mais la date du screen date d'avril, trop vieux pour être vrai.
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=471999&page=24
(trouvé en tapant Fake New MacBook sur google Images).


----------



## Pierre-Nico (26 Septembre 2008)

merci d'avoir retrouvé la source. en effet avril, ça date un peu...
par contre pour un fake on sera d'accord sur le faite que al réalisation est vraiment soignée et le design vraiment sympa. je suis vraiment épaté devant un fake pareil c'est dingue qu'un mec (ou plusieurs) arrivent à obtenir ce genre de résultat en bidouillant des images. chapeau !

EDIT : en même temps l'auteur du post l'a donc posté en avril 2008, date à laquelle il s'est inscrit sur MacRumors. j'hésite à lui envoyer un mail pour qu'il me donne la source de son image. mais si on pouvais penser à un espèce de concept d'apple, histoire qu'ils (apple) se donne un ligne de conduite au niveau des design, notre prochain macbook pro pourrait fortement y ressembler... non ? tu comprends ce que je veux dire ?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (26 Septembre 2008)

voilà ce que l'on peut trouver ce matin dans les pages de gizmodo :







Avec le texte qui l'accompagne :


> Je déteste les rumeurs et je déteste les sites de rumeurs. Ou plutôt, je déteste les rumeurs idiotes et les sites de rumeurs débiles. Mais ce que je déteste par dessus tout, ce sont les imbéciles qui tentent de les fabriquer et qui échouent lamentablement.
> Comme ce MacBook Pro, qui est un grossier Photochop réalisé par quelqu&#8217;un qui n&#8217;a manifestement aucune idée de ce qu&#8217;est la perspective.
> Regardez ce fake truffé de points de fuite multiples et de clonage réalisés à l&#8217;emporte-pièce: c&#8217;est un véritable carnage. Ce qui ne m&#8217;empêcherait pas de l&#8217;acheter s&#8217;il existait en vrai dans cette configuration, avec des points de fuite dignes de ce nom, bien sur.



Gizmodo


----------



## Jarod03 (26 Septembre 2008)

comme ça taille :lol:


----------



## melaure (26 Septembre 2008)

Jarod03 a dit:


> comme ça taille :lol:



Oui mais bon ce qui compte c'est ce qui sort, pas les délires qu'on voit partout. Les gens feraient mieux de les fabriquer ces boitiers au lieu de juste les dessiner, ça servirait dans le monde PC ...


----------



## Nitiel (26 Septembre 2008)

Mais peut-être que c'est presque le bon, _il me plait bien comme sa_ ! Rappeler vous pour l'iPhone 3G une photo avait été publié tous le monde disaient non ! non ! il y a trop de ligne fuite mais finalement sa ressembler de très près au nouveau iPhone 3g


----------



## §mat§ (26 Septembre 2008)

Sans compter que les lignes de fuite sont tracées n'importe comment, tirant parti de la médiocre qualité d'image...

Ce photo-montage de MBP respecte bien les conventions de la perspective.


----------



## Macuserman (27 Septembre 2008)

Je le trouve très sympa en tous cas...
Il me tarde de l'avoir!

Dire que les vendeurs SFR ne croient pas à la suprématie Apple (iPhone en fait).

Hommage au très grand Paul Newman..décédé hier.


----------



## Nitiel (27 Septembre 2008)

En ce moment le mbp "d'entrée de gamme" et à 1800 et le "haut de gamme" à 2200, pensez-vous que après la mise à jour du 14 octobre il auront plutôt augmenter ou resteront au même prix ?


----------



## flotow (27 Septembre 2008)

soit y'a beaucoup de nouveau, et dans ce cas le prix reste le meme (je pense)
soit c'est une simple maj, et le prix va baisser de 100 a 200 euros selon les modeles.


----------



## Nitiel (27 Septembre 2008)

Ok mais il peuvent que baisser mais pas monter, donc ?!


----------



## Pdg (27 Septembre 2008)

En théorie, non. Mais ça, on n'en sait rien.

Je dirai donc : on verra bien !

Attends, je branche mon convecteur temporel, j'atteins les 88 mph et je te dis...


----------



## Macuserman (27 Septembre 2008)

Pour revenir sur les augmentations/diminutions de prix...
Sachez que la FNAC avait baissé de 400&#8364;  ses prix sur MacBook Pro.

Normalement, les anciens prix seront minorés, environ 200&#8364;-400&#8364;, et les nouveaux devraient être au même tarif que les actuels...


----------



## David_b (27 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Normalement, les anciens prix seront minorés, environ 200-400, et les nouveaux devraient être au même tarif que les actuels...



De la divination ?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (27 Septembre 2008)

moi j'ai lu une rumeur qui disait que le macbook pro d'entré de gamme serait à un peu moins de 1.000.000 d'euros. mais bon ce n'est qu'une rumeur... 

c'est bon je sors


----------



## melaure (27 Septembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> moi j'ai lu une rumeur qui disait que le macbook pro d'entré de gamme serait à un peu moins de 1.000.000 d'euros. mais bon ce n'est qu'une rumeur...
> 
> c'est bon je sors



C'est vraiment le genre de truc pas sur du tout. Y a quand même des chances que ce soit plus cher !

Et non, je sors pas


----------



## flotow (27 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Et non, je sors pas



Pourtant, tu devrais


----------



## DarkDestiny (28 Septembre 2008)

Si l'on s'en tient au rumeur, le prix du MacBook devrait être agressif. 
Et l'on parle aussi d'uniformisation, un Macbook alu, avec une CG dédié.
Ce qui rapprochera le MB du MBP, uniformisera la gamme.....

Si l'on part de ce principe, soit le prix agressif est le prix du MB d'aujourd'hui mais avec ses ajouts (Alu, CG) donc au vu de l'uniformisation le MB serait carrément plus proche du MBP, et le prix du MBP est obligé de baisser.

Soit le Prix agressif du MB est encore plus bas qu'actuellement avec ses ajouts (alu, CG) et donc le MBP est obligé de baisser.

Pour moi dans tout les cas le MBP baisse. Je ne les voient pas relever le prix du MB.

J'espère avoir raison.


----------



## flotow (28 Septembre 2008)

pourquoi baisser le prix si les ajouts sont tres important (lecteur/graveur BR par ex.)??!


----------



## DarkDestiny (28 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> pourquoi baisser le prix si les ajouts sont tres important (lecteur/graveur BR par ex.)??!


 
Parce que je ne vois du BR dans un MBP, faudra un jour m'expliquer l'utilité que vous auriez d'un Lecteur/Graveur Blu-Ray. Pour la lecture l'OS n'est pas prêt et faudrait penser à augmenté la résolution des dalles et passé en 16/9, concurrence avec la VOD d'iTunes, de plus le Blu-Ray ne se vend pas des masses.

Pour la grvaure...humm, le prix du support vierge trop élevé, pour la sauvegarde de données Apple à des solutions plus efficace qui lui rapporte bien plus, les softs ne nécessite pas d'un tel espace, autant mettre un DD de 500Go se serait plus utile. 

Maintenant si on me donnait plein d'avantages réels d'un BR dans un portable je veux bien les prendre mais je ne vois là qu'une geekerie pour l'instant. 
Au pire le mettre en option comme chez Dell, mais de série, humm, c'est faire grimper le prix pour pas grand chose.


----------



## flotow (28 Septembre 2008)

pareil que pour le graveur de DVD ou la souris optique?

non, serieux?

L'OS est pret pour la lecture (apres, la chaine HDCP... je sais pas )
Le BR pour de l'archivage (Aperture...)
Pour ce qui est des prix, tu ne les fait pas grimper:
si tu ne mets pas de BR tu baisses les prix... puis tu rajoutes ton BR... le prix est le meme, mais la machine est a jour. La VOD iTunes? Comme les films iPod/iPhone ready sur les DVD?


----------



## DarkDestiny (28 Septembre 2008)

La prise en Charge du Blu-Ray n'est pas encore complète sur Mac OS X, il faudra attendre la 10.5.6.

Et perso s'il incorpore un graveur Blu-Ray il est sûr que le prix grimperait, si ce n'est qu'un simple Lecteur, désolé je trouve ça inutile.
C'est con mais pour moi on va droit dans la dématérialisation des supports, pour moi c'est trop tôt pour du Blu-Ray, pour le stockage un DD externe fait très bien son boulot pour bien moins cher aujourd'hui.

"pareil que pour le graveur de DVD ou la souris optique?"
T'as raison, ma réflexion paraît aussi bête mais, en 99 j'ai eu mon pc avec un lecteur DVD 4x, une vraie daube qui m'a servit une fois. C'est bien après la mort de ce dit-lecteur qu'on a commencé à réellement utilisé le DVD pour du stockage ou autre. 
La souris optique au début, c'était pas tip top, les premières n'était pas assez mûre, pas assez précise, au bout d'un moment la technologie était prête et aujourd'hui je ne referais pas machine arrière. 

Pour moi le Blu-Ray, c'est une technologie qui n'est pas encore mûre, et je me demande si elle le sera un jour, la dématérialisation du support, la VOD qui se répand de plus en plus (je suis encore au 1Méga cela dit). Suffit de regarder ce qu'aujourd'hui devient la musique.....Pour les films on en est pas encore là, mais ça viendra, et aujour'hui au quotidien il y a la Clé USB, là ou avant l'on graver son bon petit CD de données. 

Donc c'est pas que je ne crois pas en l'avenir du Blu-Ray, je suis pas voyant, mais je pense qu'aujourd'hui ce n'est qu'une simple feature, que peu utiliseront et qui rajoutera au coût plus qu'elle ne le vaudra.

La meilleure solution serait de le mettre en option.


----------



## NightWalker (28 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> L'OS est pret pour la lecture (apres, la chaine HDCP... je sais pas )
> Le BR pour de l'archivage (Aperture...)
> Pour ce qui est des prix, tu ne les fait pas grimper:
> si tu ne mets pas de BR tu baisses les prix... puis tu rajoutes ton BR... le prix est le meme, mais la machine est a jour. La VOD iTunes? Comme les films iPod/iPhone ready sur les DVD?


Autant le prix d'un lecteur BR a beaucoup chuté, autant le prix d'un graveur BR coûte encore assez cher. Le différentiel de la baisse de prix des MBP ne permettra pas l'ajout d'un graveur BR. Le proposer en option est encore la meilleure solution ou peut-être pour le modèle haute gamme.


----------



## Nitiel (28 Septembre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Parce que je ne vois du BR dans un MBP, faudra un jour m'expliquer l'utilité que vous auriez d'un Lecteur/Graveur Blu-Ray. Pour la lecture l'OS n'est pas prêt et faudrait penser à augmenté la résolution des dalles et passé en 16/9, concurrence avec la VOD d'iTunes, de plus le Blu-Ray ne se vend pas des masses.
> 
> Pour la grvaure...humm, le prix du support vierge trop élevé, pour la sauvegarde de données Apple à des solutions plus efficace qui lui rapporte bien plus, les softs ne nécessite pas d'un tel espace, autant mettre un DD de 500Go se serait plus utile.
> 
> ...


 
Pourquoi du veut augmenter la résolution des dalles pour mettre le blu-rays, les dalle du mbp sont déjà HD, et tu a déjà lu un dvd dessus, beh cest moche pas a causse du mbp mais à causse de la résolution du dvd et les autres trucs qui concerne le dvd.
La VOD c'est comme la musique sur itunes, c'est cher pour un qualité de merde.


----------



## flotow (28 Septembre 2008)

la VOD sur iTunes arrive en HD... (les series et les films)

J'ai téléchargé depuis iTunes le dernier Mickael Moore (ok, il est gratos ) mais iTunes le fourni en HD.

Apres, via le web, quand tu vois, meme en torrent ce que ca donne quand tu DL un film HD voir BR quand tu en trouves... bah je prefere acheter le disque plutôt que de le DL !


----------



## Macuserman (28 Septembre 2008)

En parlant de SCOOP...

Apple arrêterait la commercialisation des APPLE TV...
Grande braderie pour le Mardi 30 septembre, fin, comme par hasard, du trimestre fiscal...

Relatée par les chaînes de Reseller TUAW...

Pas d'Apple TV avec un MacBook Pro donc...


----------



## DarkDestiny (28 Septembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Pourquoi du veut augmenter la résolution des dalles pour mettre le blu-rays, les dalle du mbp sont déjà HD, et tu a déjà lu un dvd dessus, beh cest moche pas a causse du mbp mais à causse de la résolution du dvd et les autres trucs qui concerne le dvd.
> La VOD c'est comme la musique sur itunes, c'est cher pour un qualité de merde.


 
Ouai si tu as envie la dalle est HD Ready, c'est du 1440x900, avec un 16/9 et du HD on aurait du 1920x1080 soit la résolution d'un BR, donc pas de bandes noires, une résolution adapté aux vidéos.
Aujourd'hui sur des dalles wide en 16/10 on a beaucoup de constructeur qui offre du 1650x1020 ou même du 1920x1200.

Tucpasquic je sais pas après ce que tu as DL, mais certain BR sur le net sont l'égale de l'heure version BR, et je sais si par exemple tu regarde des séries ou autres, mais préféreras tu attendre 2ans pour les avoir en BR, ou les avoir de suite....et dans ce deuxième cas, les acheteras tu après ?
La pluaprt des rip sont du 720p c'est vrai que ça vaut pas un BR 1080p, mais sur une dalle en 1440x900, ça servirait pas à grand chose. 
Un truc tout bête mais faut aussi que la dalle soi performante, que ce soit au niveau des couleurs et des angles de vision, ce qui est souvent loin d'être réellement le cas, malgrès les éclairages LED sur des laptops.

Mais comme je l'ai dis, en option pour moi ce serait sympa, mais un graveur je n'y crois pas.


----------



## DarkDestiny (28 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> En parlant de SCOOP...
> 
> Apple arrêterait la commercialisation des APPLE TV...
> Grande braderie pour le Mardi 30 septembre, fin, comme par hasard, du trimestre fiscal...
> ...


 
Remplacée par un Mac mini....


----------



## melaure (28 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> En parlant de SCOOP...
> 
> Apple arrêterait la commercialisation des APPLE TV...
> Grande braderie pour le Mardi 30 septembre, fin, comme par hasard, du trimestre fiscal...
> ...



Excellente nouvelle s'ils le remplacent par un Mac Mini amélioré et complété, qui ne sera pas truc ultra-bridé de partout. Mais bon avec Apple, il faut se méfier.


----------



## Clafou (29 Septembre 2008)

Juste en passant, le MB 2,4 GHz blanc (à 1199 sur le store) est bradé à 888 un peu partout en Belgique.

Je suppose que pas mal de magasins n'en savent pas vraiment plus que nous, mais ils ont probablement des infos sur un changement de gamme assez proche.


Voilà, c'est tout ce que j'avais à dire :]


----------



## DarkDestiny (29 Septembre 2008)

Clafou a dit:


> Juste en passant, le MB 2,4 GHz blanc (à 1199 sur le store) est bradé à 888 un peu partout en Belgique.
> 
> Je suppose que pas mal de magasins n'en savent pas vraiment plus que nous, mais ils ont probablement des infos sur un changement de gamme assez proche.
> 
> ...


 
Je viens de remarquer la même chose là même chose en France, le MB à 2,4Ghz est à 1149 euros chez Darty au lieu de 1199euros oO.....Oui Darty est une belle bande de rapiats, ils préfèrent ne pas vendre plutôt que de bradé.

Ca fait longtemps que les prix ont baisser en Belgique ? Quand tu dis un peu partout c'est même les grandes enseignes ?


----------



## ImagineMac (29 Septembre 2008)

[Pour revenir a la fake, y aura toujours quelques choses a dire. C'était histoire de montrer, et je persiste et signe le design est sympa après savoir si l'écran sous le clavier c'est mal ou pas... ca reste un montage et Apple trouvera bien quelques chose de mieux.]

merci kritzkopf, t'as tout compris !
en tout cas, content que ça t'ai plu.
et pour les autres : http://aple.jimdo.com


----------



## xao85 (29 Septembre 2008)

Franchement à part le trackpad que jaime pas, j'adore! :rateau: :love:


----------



## Pierre-Nico (29 Septembre 2008)

je préférai celui que j'ai posté... mais il est pas mal non plus, sauf évidement, le trackpad...


----------



## DarkDestiny (29 Septembre 2008)

J'aime pas du tout. Enfin si, fermé ça va, ça fait sobre et classieux, l'écran aussi le contour nori est du plus bel effet mais je préférerais que ce soit dans ce cas pour tout l'écran, et que par exemple "MacBook Pro" soit écrit en blanc sur un fond noir.

Mais l'agencement du clavier et des HP, me dérange pas mal, surtout la couleur du clavier. J etrouve qu'un clavier noir serait plus agréable, surtout si le contour de l'écran est lui même noir.

J'aimerais des HP en haut, ou légérement plus fin, voir le clavier occupé un peu plus de surface.
Bon bien sûr le touchpad....j'accroche pa sdu tout au concept autant mettre un écran tactile.


----------



## Raul10 (29 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

A la veille de la sortie des nouveaux MacBook Pro, que pensez vous de cette offre ?

Un MacBook Pro avec un écran 17"
Un processeur Core 2 duo  2,4 Ghz
4Go de Ram
Un disque dur de 160Go (5400)
Un lecteur Superdrive
Une carte graphique NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT avec 256MB
OS X.5.3 / Ilife 8 avec une partitition Vista

Le tout pour 600
Je précise pour ceux qui ne l'auraient pas compris que le MacBook Pro est d'occasion.

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## ImagineMac (29 Septembre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> J'aime pas du tout. Enfin si, fermé ça va, ça fait sobre et classieux, l'écran aussi le contour nori est du plus bel effet mais je préférerais que ce soit dans ce cas pour tout l'écran, et que par exemple "MacBook Pro" soit écrit en blanc sur un fond noir.
> 
> Mais l'agencement du clavier et des HP, me dérange pas mal, surtout la couleur du clavier. J etrouve qu'un clavier noir serait plus agréable, surtout si le contour de l'écran est lui même noir.
> 
> ...



...en fait t'aimes bien quoi


----------



## flotow (29 Septembre 2008)

arnaque, pour 600&#8364;...
ou alors, machine volée


----------



## Raul10 (29 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> arnaque, pour 600...
> ou alors, machine volée



Le mec me propose de me livrer chez moi via un transporteur et me demande de payer par mandat à la livraison.

Vous trouvez que cela à l'air d'une arnaque ?

Sinon, en mettant de côté le fait qu'il est probable que ce soit une arnaque ou autre... *est ce une bonne affaire ?*


----------



## rizoto (29 Septembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Le mec me propose de me livrer chez moi via un transporteur et me demande de payer par mandat à la livraison.
> 
> Vous trouvez que cela à l'air d'une arnaque ?
> 
> Sinon, en mettant de côté le fait qu'il est probable que ce soit une arnaque ou autre... *est ce une bonne affaire ?*



Oui une trop bonne affaire pou être honnête


----------



## Raul10 (29 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Oui une trop bonne affaire pou être honnête



A l'origine, le type le vendait pour 1100, mais en argumentant un peu (nouveau MacBook Pro le 14 octobre + nouvelle politique agressive des prix...), j'ai réussi à avoir un prix de 600

Je pense que le mec ne s'y connait pas.


----------



## DarkDestiny (29 Septembre 2008)

Je pense que le type sait combien il a payé sa machine, c'ets pas old old gen ça, avec un 17" avec un pross à 2,4Ghz ou alors tu parle d'un 15,4".


----------



## flotow (29 Septembre 2008)

je pense que le mandat cash, tu vas pouvoir te le mettre ...


----------



## DarkDestiny (29 Septembre 2008)

ImagineMac a dit:


> ...en fait t'aimes bien quoi


 
Fermé oui 

Partir de 1100 pour arriver à 600euros, soit t'es un pro du souk, soit il a oublié de te dire qu'il n'y avait pas d'écran.


----------



## flotow (29 Septembre 2008)

soit que tu ne recevras jamais ta machine


----------



## rizoto (29 Septembre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Je pense que le type sait combien il a payé sa machine, c'ets pas old old gen ça, avec un 17" avec un pross à 2,4Ghz ou alors tu parle d'un 15,4".



même un 15,4 à ce prix, c'est


----------



## DarkDestiny (29 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> soit que tu ne recevras jamais ta machine


 D'un côté s'il paie à la livraison....


----------



## DarkDestiny (29 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> même un 15,4 à ce prix, c'est


 
Ouai c'est sûr, masi c'est pas le dernier MacBook Pro donc ça veut dire que la machine peut bien avoir plsu d'un an, et avoir souffert de nombreuses lacérations, et autres abrasions du lecteur DVD.....:hein:


----------



## Raul10 (29 Septembre 2008)

Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Tug (29 Septembre 2008)

Et puis faudrait pas oublier la 8600M GT qui claque à tour de bras....
Enfin pour certains...

Moi je dis, tu devrais peut-être vérifier son état avant, genre le tester sur un truc qui tire sur le CPU mais aussi la CG, pour être sûr...


----------



## ImagineMac (29 Septembre 2008)

...ou peut etre que c'est un MBP avec un énoooorme trackpad multitouch avec écran dont personne ne veut !


----------



## DarkDestiny (29 Septembre 2008)

ImagineMac a dit:


> ...ou peut etre que c'est un MBP avec un énoooorme trackpad multitouch avec écran dont personne ne veut !


 
Alors dans ce cas 600Euros c'est trop cher....


----------



## silos (29 Septembre 2008)

Il n'est pas de Côte d'Ivoire ton vendeur par hasard ?

A vouloir faire de trop bonnes affaires, on fini par en faire de mauvaises...


----------



## Bibibear (29 Septembre 2008)

Attention c'est l'arnaque du moment ce genre de choses.

Le mec va te dire d'aller établir le mandat cash de 600, puis de garder le papier et de le remettre au soit disant livreur une fois que t'auras vérifié la marchandise.

Le problème, c'est qu'aucun livreur ne passe. Et d'un autre côté, pour encaisser un mandat cash le mec en face n'a besoin d'aucun papier. Juste ton nom, ton adresse et le montant exact (des infos que tu lui auras données pour la livraison). 

En gros il arrive "Bonjour, je viens encaisser un mandat fait par monsieur machin, habitant à cette adresse, d'une somme de X" et hop on lui demande rien de plus, il récupère l'argent et ton livreur tu peux toujours courir pour le voir venir.


----------



## J-Mac (29 Septembre 2008)

Arf.
Malheureusement, on ne peut pas ouvrir un colis avant de signer la réception (et payer), donc il peut y avoir une brique dedans une fois payé, c'est trop tard. Le transporteur serait pris comme responsable si jamais le colis est ouvert et que vous refusiez de le prendre. Car cela veut dire que le colis a été ouvert entre la réception et l'expédition, donc si vous refusez de prendre le colis, l'expéditeur peut à son tour déposer une plainte et réclamer le montant de l'assurance auprès du transporteur.
600euros, c'est trop beau pour être vrai, c'est le prix d'occasion d'un MacBook avec une configuration un peu ancienne. Pas celui d'un MacBook Pro.


----------



## BergamoteCanelle (30 Septembre 2008)

Je confirme que payer par mandat cash, même à la livraison, est une très mauvaise idée.


----------



## Raul10 (30 Septembre 2008)

J'ai envoyé un mail au gars pour lui signifier que je préfère payer par chèque. J'attends sa réaction.


----------



## rizoto (30 Septembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> J'ai envoyé un mail au gars pour lui signifier que je préfère payer par chèque. J'attends sa réaction.



Sais tu dans quelle pays il habite?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (30 Septembre 2008)

franchement, je ne pourrais que te conseiller de lâcher l'affaire !!!
c'est trop risqué !

bon sinon, le 14 octobre c'est dans 2 semaines tout pile... et toujours pas de précisions sur cet event !!


----------



## §mat§ (30 Septembre 2008)

Demande-lui s'il est possible de faire une remise en main propre, c'est réellement le seul moyen de procéder pour une transaction fiable et honnête. Malheureusement, c'est conditionné par vos localisations géographiques respectives...

Donc si c'est impossible, essaie de récolter le maximum d'informations concernant le bonhomme et le MacBook Pro (photos détaillées, vidéos, factures, date d'achat) et essaie de mettre en place un contrat symbolique qui l'obligerait à te fournir un laptop en parfait état de marche etc...


Par ailleurs: ça approche!  Plus que 2 semaines.

En plus j'ai appris qu'en tant qu'étudiant en architecture j'avais le droit de télécharger gratuitement la majorité des logiciels de la suite Autodesk (3DS Max, Revit, ArchiCAD etc...), et le Master CS4 à environ 300uros! Ca va chauffer.


----------



## melaure (30 Septembre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Par ailleurs: ça approche!  Plus que 2 semaines.



Oui parce qu'il y a déjà un gros sujet sur *les arnaques par mandat cash* !!!

Par contre des infos sérieuses sur les portables qui sortiront d'ici janvier, on les attend toujours


----------



## Pdg (30 Septembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> J'ai envoyé un mail au gars pour lui signifier que je préfère payer par chèque. J'attends sa réaction.



S'il refuse, tu pourras coupdebouler à tour de bras. MacGen t'aura évité une perte sèche de 600 ! 

J'ai hâte d'en savoir plus à propos des nouveaux MB/MBP. Quoi qu'il arrive (new ou pas), dans 15 jours, c'est switch for me


----------



## rizoto (30 Septembre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> S'il refuse, tu pourras coupdebouler à tour de bras. MacGen t'aura évité une perte sèche de 600&#8364; !
> 
> J'ai hâte d'en savoir plus à propos des nouveaux MB/MBP. Quoi qu'il arrive (new ou pas), dans 15 jours, c'est switch for me



pour moi aussi, il y a de grosses chances de confirmation de switch.

Par contre j'hesite sur le clavier, fr, us, ou swe.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (30 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Par contre des infos sérieuses sur les portables qui sortiront d'ici janvier, on les attend toujours



ou pas, d'ici octobre, non ? attends ils ont nous faire le coup de "disponible en janvier" !!!


----------



## Pierre-Nico (30 Septembre 2008)

je vais avoir besoin de l'aide des fidèles de ce post.
depuis quelques jours je me pose certaines questions, est-il utile, dans mon cas, d'attendre la mise à jour ? pour vous aidez à m'aidez je vais vous exposer mon cas :

j'avais un iBook que j'ai revendu, pour acheter un Macbook Pro. j'avais en vue le modèle 2.4 Ghz.
je suis très impatient de connaître les nouveautés, mais bon :

je n'ai pas envie d'attendre car :
- je n'ai plus d'ordinateur et scouat le macbook de ma soeur...
- je n'ai pas envie d'essuyer les éventuels plâtres de la rev A.
- je suis étudiant et j'ai un budget limité, j'ai donc envie de profiter de l'offre Mac+iPod et de revendre l'iPod acheté avec (j'en ai déjà un qui me suffit), cette offre prend fin le 31 octobre.
- si une des seules avancées est un lecteur de Blu-ray... voilà quoi, pas très très utile.

j'ai envie d'attendre car :
- peur des problème de nVidia.
- serais un peu vert si une baisse de prix importante intervient, ou si changement totale de la gamme.

merci d'éclairer mes lanternes


----------



## §mat§ (30 Septembre 2008)

Le MacBook Pro n'a pas subi d'évolution importante de puis 2007, nous sommes très probablement à moins de deux semaines d'un renouvellement de la gamme portable. A mon sens, en plus de ne pas être à jour, je reprocherais volontiers aux MBP de ne plus valoir leur prix (depuis le temps, la valeur de ses composants a largement diminué). Le moment actuel correspond à l'instant où les MBP valent le moins leur prix (s'ils le valaient  lors de leur sortie, 9 mois après, c'est discutable).

Je suis très loin d'être un fanboy ni un geek et pourtant j'attends cette mise à jour afin d'investir dans une machine présentant a priori des caractéristiques optimales vis à vis du coût et du moment de l'achat.

Restent les risques éventuels d'une révision majeure (m'enfin, ça reste en général marginal et si le matériel a déjà été testé sur d'autres machines, il y a peu de risques) mais également les regrets certains que tu aurais à acheter maintennt (dépenses démesurées vis à vis de la config', tu auras la même dans 2 semaines pour 400 de moins+différentiel au regard de la nouvelle gamme).

---> A moins d'en avoir un besoin absolu, immédiat et de bénéficier d'un budget hypertrophié, il me semble très raisonnable de patienter une semaine (pour confirmer un l'Event) et voir ensuite en quoi consiste cette màj.


----------



## DarkDestiny (30 Septembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> je n'ai pas envie d'attendre car :
> - je n'ai plus d'ordinateur et scouat le macbook de ma soeur...
> - je n'ai pas envie d'essuyer les éventuels plâtres de la rev A.
> - je suis étudiant et j'ai un budget limité, j'ai donc envie de profiter de l'offre Mac+iPod et de revendre l'iPod acheté avec (j'en ai déjà un qui me suffit), cette offre prend fin le 31 octobre.
> ...


 
Si tu dois acheter maintenant, aujourd'hui....achète un PC.

Perso je reprend lundi, et j'ai vraiment besoin d'un PC solide, donc je patiente jusqu'au 14 avec ma bouze, mais après le 14 s'il n'y a rien, PC direct.

Tu me dis que tu es étudiant comme moi, et que n'as pas de moyen illimités comme moi, donc n'achète pas quelque chose qui aujourd'hui vaut plus 1000euros grand max 1200euros (à moins 1200, on a de bien meilleurs pross, CG à peu prêt équivalente, double de ram, bonne autonomie, écran en 1650x1080). En étant étudiant je ne veux pas mettre 600euros à 800euros dans le vent qui correspond quand même à un MB du refurb, ou un imac, des réparatiosn pour une voiture....

Ca fait quand même en 4000 et 5000francs de perdu.

Si tu as peur d'essuyer les plâtres, l'ancienne gamme est déjà pas mal avec sa geforce foireuse...... 

En plus tu as un MB sous la main lol.
Sérieux en plus cette mise à jour pourrait voir le prix légèrement baissé, voir beaucoup comme je l'ai expliqué précèdement.


----------



## melaure (30 Septembre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Le MacBook Pro n'a pas subi d'évolution importante de puis 2007, nous sommes très probablement à moins de deux semaines d'un renouvellement de la gamme portable.



Quand je pense que je ne serais pas là le 14 pour distribuer des mouchoirs ...

Bientôt fini de prendre les rumeurs pour argent comptant ? Le 14, y aura rien !


----------



## Pdg (30 Septembre 2008)

Comme mes collègues ont largement répondu, je ne peux qu'abonder dans leur sens.

Attendre 2 semaines n'est pas la mort et permettra :

-soit d'avoir une gamme remise au goût du jour,
-soit d'obtenir les actuels (qui restent tout à fait honorables et restent de bonnes machines) à moindre frais.

Ceci sauf si tu es absolument à 2 semaines près, ce qui peut arriver.

Je te conseillerai donc d'attendre le 14, et si rien ne se profile à l'horizon ou si ce qui vient ne te plait pas, tu pourras sans trop de souci prendre un de la gamme actuelle à moindre frais, voire sur le refurb. Ou effectivement un PC, effectivement, comme le souligne DarkDestiny. Cependant pour ma part, j'ai eu tellement de m**des avec mon portable PC que c'est ce qui m'a poussé à switcher et je n'en reprendrai pas un de sitot. Ce sera donc un Mac, et ce mois-ci love !

Ensuite, à propos des plâtres à essuyer avec la RevA, j'ai une politique assez optimiste là-dessus... Essayez de suivre ma pensée.

Déjà, à mon avis, ça reste anecdotique. Il est vrai qu'on en entend souvent parler, mais les gens qui manifestent leur joie et contentement sont plus rares que ceux qui manifestent leur colère et postent leurs problèmes, non ?

Je me refuse de croire qu'une entreprise, quelle qu'elle soit, puisse proposer des machines (plus ou moins) volontairement avec des ennuis. Des problèmes technologiques, il y en a toujours, et c'est malheureusement le cas avec toute gamme. Attendre 3 mois de plus pour ne pas en avoir est à mon avis idiot (en cas de besoin immédiat de la machine s'entend. Evidemment, si pas besoin tout de suite, autant attendre). 

En outre, quand on voit les soucis qui surviennent encore maintenant sur des MB et MBP tout récents (CG qui gratine, gonflement de batterie, fissurage de coque et j'en passe); ça relativise nettement les ennuis potentiels de RevA (pris en charge par la garantie). C'est certain, c'est jamais drôle et vous me verrez peut-être râler dans ces pages d'ici trois semaines, mais je prends le risque 


Bref, j'ai hate, mais s'il n'y a rien, je ne serai point déçu.


Enjoy


----------



## §mat§ (30 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Quand je pense que je ne serais pas là le 14 pour distribuer des mouchoirs ...
> 
> Bientôt fini de prendre les rumeurs pour argent comptant ? Le 14, y aura rien !



Oui, d'où le "très probablement". Rien n'est sur, c'est évident. 
Le fait que tu souhaites que l'on se retrouve tous dans la même galère que toi avec ton MacBook Pro/chauffage d'appoint ne t'autorise pas à dire des banalités ("les rumeurs restent des rumeurs"). Allez, avoue-le, toi aussi tu aimerais avoir un MacBook Pro d'actualité avec une ATI idéalement orientée 3D/graphisme mais tu n'auras l'argent nécessaire qu'en janvier? 

Plus sérieusement, le cycle habituel de renouvellement des MBP est largement dépassé, tout comme celui-ci des MB. Ils auraient très bien pu opter pour un simple upgrade matériel il y a quelques temps, il y a donc manifestement quelque chose d'assez exceptionnel (dans le sens 1er du terme). 

Un an sans renouvellement d'aucun des MacBook's, je n'y crois pas.


----------



## divoli (30 Septembre 2008)

Ben fixez-vous le 14 comme date butoir, et s'il n'y a pas de nouveaux MBP, achetez autre chose...

Parce c'est vrai, vous pouvez encore attendre durant des semaines et des semaines comme cela. Même si continuer à vendre des MBP, avec une plateforme de processeurs dépassée depuis maintenant 3 mois, me parait improbable et me laisse optimiste concernant une révision en octobre.

Il est clair que désormais le MBP actuel ne vaut plus du tout son prix, il n'est absolument plus compétitif, surtout pour une gamme professionnelle.


----------



## §mat§ (30 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben fixez-vous le 14 comme date butoir, et s'il n'y a pas de nouveaux MBP, achetez autre chose...
> 
> Parce c'est vrai, vous pouvez encore attendre durant des semaines et des semaines comme cela. Même si continuer à vendre des MBP, avec une plateforme de processeurs dépassée depuis maintenant 3 mois, me parait improbable et me laisse optimiste concernant une révision en octobre.
> 
> Il est clair que désormais le MBP actuel ne vaut plus du tout son prix, il n'est absolument plus compétitif, surtout pour une gamme professionnelle.



Je partage entièrement ta position.

Pour ma part, si pas de MBP en octobre je louerai probablement un PC à un de mes amis en guise de transition temporaire mais il est certain que je n'achèterai pas un de la gamme actuelle, surtout que les prix vont rester les mêmes jusqu'à la prochaine màj...


----------



## Goobii (30 Septembre 2008)

Les gars attention !!! Laissez tomber !!!! Il n'y aura pas de MAJ le 14, meme plus tard Apple fait faillite !

lol non e rigole, z'êtes fous ou quoi ? lol Je le veux moi ce new Macbook le 14, en espérant que cela soit vraiment la date d'un Event et plus particuliérement la date dun Event annonçant une MAJ des MB's... Mais bon, pour en revenir à a petite blague débile, au vu du cours de l'action AAPL, ils ont plutôt intérêt à se sortir les doigts du c*l chez Apple car il me semble que ce ne soit pas une coincidence (Meme si c'est la tendance actuelle et générale aux US ces temps ci (Ca coute chere la guerre !)). En effet beaucoup croyez à un renouvellement de la gamme pour aout/septembre, et le fait de ne rien voir arrivé inquiète forcément et en commerce ca ne pardonne pas ! e ne doute cependant pas qu'Apple va remonter dans les cours lors du lancement de la nouvelle gamme.. si il y a...

Allez on espère !!!!!! et plus particulièrement, comme dans mon dernier post fermé... MAJ Macbook, mode OCTOBRE 2008 : On y croit ! lol


----------



## Macuserman (30 Septembre 2008)

Mel', si jamais y en a pas, file moi le pétard, pas le mouchoir!!! 

Ceci étant, même si Apple n'a effectivement pas trop le droit à l'erreur, j'ai vraiment le sentiment que ça va secouer sec...


Wait & See certes, mais ça sent bon!


----------



## melaure (30 Septembre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Oui, d'où le "très probablement". Rien n'est sur, c'est évident.
> Le fait que tu souhaites que l'on se retrouve tous dans la même galère que toi avec ton MacBook Pro/chauffage d'appoint ne t'autorise pas à dire des banalités ("les rumeurs restent des rumeurs"). Allez, avoue-le, toi aussi tu aimerais avoir un MacBook Pro d'actualité avec une ATI idéalement orientée 3D/graphisme mais tu n'auras l'argent nécessaire qu'en janvier?
> 
> Plus sérieusement, le cycle habituel de renouvellement des MBP est largement dépassé, tout comme celui-ci des MB. Ils auraient très bien pu opter pour un simple upgrade matériel il y a quelques temps, il y a donc manifestement quelque chose d'assez exceptionnel (dans le sens 1er du terme).
> ...



Sauf que je n'ai pas fait comme vous, attendre semaines après semaines depuis des mois. Quand j'ai voulu un MBP, je l'ai acheté. Du coup je m'en fou de la date de sortie. Mon MBP a même pas 6 mois !!!

Tous ce que vous gagnerez ce sont des crises d'ulcères !


----------



## Pdg (30 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Tous ce que vous gagnerez ce sont des crises d'ulcères !


 

Et quand on n'en a besoin qu'à partir de novembre ? 

Cela dit, j'approuve, attendre des mois, c'est pas le truc à faire, ça sert à rien et ça pompe le moral. En tout cas pour ceux qui ont commencé à attendre dès le début de l'été. Ceux qui se décident maintenant devraient quand même attendre un tout p'tit peu, rien que pour voir si les premières rumeurs se justifient, non ?

Funky soul !


----------



## rizoto (30 Septembre 2008)

C'est clair. D'autant plus que en règle générale, on ne fera pas grand chose de plus avec le nouveau modèle.

Carton jaune pour Apple qui pour pourrait renouveler ses gammes plus souvent. S'il y a 6 mois, avaient prévenu d'une Maj pour octobre. Beaucoup n'aurait pas hésité ou retardé leur achat.

le fait de ne pas avoir de concurrence fait qu'ils font ce qu'il veulent... le fanboy apple, soit il attend, soit il casque pour du matos dépassé.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (30 Septembre 2008)

bon vous êtes arrivé à me convaincre, je serais avec vous le mardi 14 au soir, à 19h !


----------



## §mat§ (30 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Sauf que je n'ai pas fait comme vous, attendre semaines après semaines depuis des mois. Quand j'ai voulu un MBP, je l'ai acheté. Du coup je m'en fou de la date de sortie. Mon MBP a même pas 6 mois !!!
> 
> Tous ce que vous gagnerez ce sont des crises d'ulcères !



Si j'avais eu besoin d'un MBP à l'époque, j'aurais agi de la même manière que toi, c'est évident. 

En revanche, tu pourrais concéder que la situation actuelle est bien plus complexe. Je me suis décidé à acheter pour ma rentrée universitaire, donc début septembre, or on était déjà à 8 mois sans màj, les problèmes avec la 8600GT apparaissaient, le prix ne correspondait déjà plus aux composants de la machine. Je n'ai pas envie de me faire entuber, je ne peux me permettre de payer un surcout important lors de l'achat d'un machine principale. De plus, le marché a énormément évolué depuis la dernière grosse révision.

Pour l'instant, je n'ai attendu que quelques semaines et je ne pense pas regretter ce choix qui prend en compte une large frange de données (celles qui me sont propres et les autres, appartenant à la politique d'Apple). Décision réfléchie, donc.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (30 Septembre 2008)

lu sur Blogeek



> Alors qu'Apple n'a donné aucune information sur les nouveaux MacBook (sil y a en aura vraiment d'ici la fin de l'année), AppleInsider semble avoir trouvé de nouvelles raisons de croire que le 14 octobre sera bel et bien une date importante pour les fans de la marque.
> 
> Selon Citigroup, les premiers MacBook 13 pouces ont déjà quitté la Chine alors que la production massive devrait commercer en ce moment. Pour rappel, la rumeur veut que ce nouveau modèle soit plus fin, en aluminium et avec un prix revu à la baisse.



bon je trouve que pour une rumeur, elle commence a être persistante celle la, bref, on est quasiment plus dans le domaine de la rumeur je pense...


----------



## Clafou (30 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Sauf que je n'ai pas fait comme vous, attendre semaines après semaines depuis des mois. Quand j'ai voulu un MBP, je l'ai acheté. Du coup je m'en fou de la date de sortie. Mon MBP a même pas 6 mois !!!
> 
> Tous ce que vous gagnerez ce sont des crises d'ulcères !




Franchement...pourquoi venir sur ce fil pour radoter à chaque message?

Tu penses qu'il n'y aura rien en ce moment, tu n'as aucune rumeur à apporter et celles que tu discutes sont exclusivement réduites à un "C'est bon ça sert à rien d'être tout fou y aura rien"



Bref...


C'est vrai que la rumeur de l'event du 14 grossit de plus en plus. Reste à voir si ce sont des sources différentes ou juste du bouche à oreille qui se trimbale de rédacteurs en rédacteurs 
Je suppose qu'on sera plus ou moins fixé dans la dizaine à venir avec l'arrivée des invitations


----------



## rizoto (30 Septembre 2008)

J'en peux plus de ce sujet, on a tout traité en long et en large. il faut qu'ils sortent ces nouveaux modeles  . Ce sujet, je veux le voir clôturer, verrouiller, enterrer

le pire c'est qu'un mois après leurs sorties, il y aura un guignol pour demander si ça vaut le coup d'attendre les prochains. (macuserman, si tu nous regardes   )


----------



## flotow (30 Septembre 2008)

ouais:
@macuserman: si apres la sortie des macbook pro, tu ouvres un post sur les nouveaux nouveaux MBP, on te banni 2 ans


----------



## Kritzkopf (30 Septembre 2008)

C'est bizarre j'ai tout de suite pensé à lui


----------



## divoli (30 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> (...) on te banni 2 ans



De toute façon, il faudra bien ce délai pour voir apparaitre de nouveaux MBP...


----------



## melaure (30 Septembre 2008)

Clafou a dit:


> C'est vrai que la rumeur de l'event du 14 grossit de plus en plus. Reste à voir si ce sont des sources différentes ou juste du bouche à oreille qui se trimbale de rédacteurs en rédacteurs
> Je suppose qu'on sera plus ou moins fixé dans la dizaine à venir avec l'arrivée des invitations



La rumeur grossit parce que des tas de gens en parlent. Mais il n'y a rien derrière. C'est que du vent !!!

Regarde encore le buzz sur le soit disant nouvelle Apple TV d'aujourd'hui ! Comme c'est la rentrée, on y aura droit tous les mardis maintenant 

Donne moi une seule info officielle ...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (30 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> La rumeur grossit parce que des tas de gens en parlent. Mais il n'y a rien derrière. C'est que du vent !!!
> 
> Regarde encore le buzz sur le soit disant nouvelle Apple TV d'aujourd'hui ! Comme c'est la rentrée, on y aura droit tous les mardis maintenant
> 
> Donne moi une seule info officielle ...



pourquoi es-tu si pessimiste ? je te paris une bière qu'il y aura un event le 14, tu marches ?


----------



## xao85 (30 Septembre 2008)

Vu le nombre de rumeur sur les nouveaux macbook pro c'est pour bientôt de toute façon!


----------



## melaure (30 Septembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> pourquoi es-tu si pessimiste ? je te paris une bière qu'il y aura un event le 14, tu marches ?



C'est pas du pessimisme. Il y aura des nouveaux MBP. Mais tout lundi/mardi ou mercredi de fin 2008 pourra faire l'affaire 

Je suis sur que hier tu aurais parier une bière sur l'Apple TV aujourd'hui


----------



## divoli (30 Septembre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Vu le nombre de rumeur sur les nouveaux macbook pro c'est pour bientôt de toute façon!



Voilà. Si ce n'est que le terme "bientôt" est particulièrement élastique...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (30 Septembre 2008)

non pas du tout pour l'AppleTV, je ne suis pas du genre à m'affoler dés qu'une rumeur pointe son nez sur les site qui parle du mac, c'est juste que la rumeur du 14 est de plus en plus présente et ce par différentes sources. mais bon wait & see...


----------



## Macuserman (30 Septembre 2008)

En sachant aussi qu'Apple a une marge de manoeuvre réduite...

Et puis, vous inquiétez pas, je me servirais de ce post pour discuter des nouveaux MacBook Pro...
Disons qu'avec 59.000 lectures, je revendique le droit d'exclusivité sur les sujets traitant des MacBook Pro! 

Mais sincèrement, comme j'achète vers le 26 décembre, ça sera bon non?!


----> Pour faire plaisir à tous ici, j'ouvrirais un post 2 MOIS (nouveau record) après les sorties prochaines! 


Bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Mais sincèrement, comme j'achète vers le 26 décembre, ça sera bon non?!



Peut être pas. 
Si le MBP ne sort pas le 14 octobre, il pourrai sortir en Janvier.
Ce qui repousserai ton achat de quelques semaines...


----------



## rizoto (1 Octobre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Peut être pas.
> Si le MBP ne sort pas le 14 octobre, il pourrai sortir en Janvier.
> Ce qui repousserai ton achat de quelques semaines...



Oui mais non ... pas possible

Si ça devait se passer comme ça, j'en connais qui vont "buger"


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (1 Octobre 2008)

Hello Guys !

Je fais une petite apparission et oui plus d'ordi depuis mi-août... je vois que les choses n'ont pas évoluées... le 14 j'espère effectivement mettre un terme à mon attente qui date depuis fin juin...
Allé encore 13 jours à tenir 

Yo


----------



## rizoto (1 Octobre 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello Guys !
> 
> Je fais une petite apparission et oui plus d'ordi depuis mi-août... je vois que les choses n'ont pas évoluées... le 14 j'espère effectivement mettre un terme à mon attente qui date depuis fin juin...
> Allé encore 13 jours à tenir
> ...



13 jours dans le meilleur des cas. Si nouveautes il y a... rien ne prouve qu'elles seront dispo de suite


----------



## divoli (1 Octobre 2008)

Oui oui. C'est pour le 14 à 14h10. Soyez là, on vérifie les présences.


----------



## Macuserman (1 Octobre 2008)

Ceci étant, c'est plutôt sympa comme date...
Le 14 octobre, ça sonne pas mal (j'aurais une préférence pour le 17, mais bon).

Apple ne peut plus se permettre se rester avec ses machines telles quelles...

Ceci étant, Citigroup ayant lâché quelques infos, ça sent bon...

"Wake me up before you go go...." Let's Rock!

---> Vous remarquerez que dans peu de temps, ma signature va changer...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (1 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> à 14h10. Soyez là, on vérifie les présences.


 
Trop cool j'avais pas l'horaire :rateau:


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Oui mais non ... pas possible
> 
> Si ça devait se passer comme ça, j'en connais qui vont "buger"



"Le forum a quitté inopinément. Veuillez redémarrer votre Mac ..."


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Oui mais non ... pas possible
> 
> Si ça devait se passer comme ça, j'en connais qui vont "buger"



Justement ! 
Certaines personnes ici présentes ont eu quelques mésaventures dans le passé.
Elles sont, à l'heure où j'écris ces lignes, encore en état de bug.
C'est à dire, bloqué, en reboot indéfinie, en pathétique répétition de lignes de commande _incommandable_.

Apple Inc. n'assure malheureusement pas le SAV. Et qui doit se les coltiner ? MacG bien sur ! 

Pour illustrer mes propos : Melaure !


----------



## Macuserman (1 Octobre 2008)

Je pense que nos modos ici n'ont pas trop à se plaindre de ce sujet, et que le post a un bilan positif, ça a sûrement amené du monde à s'inscrire un post de 59.000 lectures! 

En tout cas, merci à tous.

AppleInsider a des nouvelles apparemment...

Ici. Là aussi...
Et des nouvelles d'Apple...


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Justement !
> Certaines personnes ici présentes ont eu quelques mésaventures dans le passé.
> Elles sont, à l'heure où j'écris ces lignes, encore en état de bug.
> C'est à dire, bloqué, en reboot indéfinie, en pathétique répétition de lignes de commande _incommandable_.
> ...



Il me semble qu'il y a 5/6 réguliers.

Je suis là pour les rattraper avant qu'ils ne s'envolent pour la lune (le symbole des rêveurs ...)


----------



## rizoto (1 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Il me semble qu'il y a 5/6 réguliers.
> 
> Je suis là pour les rattraper avant qu'ils ne s'envolent pour la lune (le symbole des rêveurs ...)



Y en a même qui prenne le prochain macbook pro pour le saint graal


----------



## Kritzkopf (1 Octobre 2008)

En même temps, quand la rumeur du 14 a pointé le bout de son nez et que j'ai osé dire que c'était qu'une rumeur j'ai failli passé a la potence 

... En tout cas, Apple a tout intérêt a faire une MAJ sinon pas mal de gens vont rester sous win...


----------



## rizoto (1 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> En même temps, quand la rumeur du 14 a pointé le bout de son nez et que j'ai osé dire que c'était qu'une rumeur j'ai failli passé a la potence
> 
> ... En tout cas, Apple a tout intérêt a faire une MAJ sinon pas mal de gens vont rester sous win...



ou y retourner


----------



## Nitiel (1 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> En même temps, quand la rumeur du 14 a pointé le bout de son nez et que j'ai osé dire que c'était qu'une rumeur j'ai failli passé a la potence
> 
> ... En tout cas, Apple a tout intérêt a faire une MAJ sinon pas mal de gens vont rester sous win...


 
Pourquoi les gens resterai sur windows, il ont cas acheter les mbp actuel si il sont pas mis à jour


----------



## miko974 (1 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Pourquoi les gens resterai sur windows, il ont cas acheter les mbp actuel si il sont pas mis à jour


  Ce serait purement et simplement se faire entuber par Apple, les configs actuelles de valent plus du tout leur prix.
Personnellement j'ai déjà vendu mon pc dans le but de switcher, je m'en sépare vendredi, je suis déjà content d'avoir reussi à le vendre, j'espère vraiment l'arrivée d'une nouvelle gamme mi-octobre, sinon je saurai vraiment pas quoi faire : racheter un pc ? ou acheter un MBP qui ne vaut pas son prix ?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (1 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> ou y retourner



faut quand même pas déconner...


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Octobre 2008)

miko974 a dit:


> Ce serait purement et simplement se faire entuber par Apple, les configs actuelles de valent plus du tout leur prix.
> Personnellement j'ai déjà vendu mon pc dans le but de switcher, je m'en sépare vendredi, je suis déjà content d'avoir reussi à le vendre, j'espère vraiment l'arrivée d'une nouvelle gamme mi-octobre, sinon je saurai vraiment pas quoi faire : racheter un pc ? ou acheter un MBP qui ne vaut pas son prix ?


 
Moi je prendrais la première solution. Racheter un PC à moitié du prix d'un MBP,y mettre une distribution linux pour avoir la paix, et économiser pour un futur MBP qui vaudra son prix


----------



## rizoto (1 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> faut quand même pas déconner...



Non pas du tout. un lenovo en dual boot Linux/XP me conviendrait bien.


----------



## Nitiel (1 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Moi je prendrais la première solution. Racheter un PC à moitié du prix d'un MBP,y mettre une distribution linux pour avoir la paix, et économiser pour un futur MBP qui vaudra son prix


 
Donc toi tu veux achetai un mac juste pour le design et parce que c'est mode.

Un mac c'est un philosophie et une conception différente de l'informatique (je ne dis pas que Windows cest nul mais cest différent) !

Mac, iPhone, Mobile Me, ta essaye ?!


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Octobre 2008)

Je n'ai jamais dit que j'avais acheté mac pour le design et parce que c'était "mode" :mouais:
J'ai testé mobileme, oui, et j'ai un iphone. 
Et pire encore : je ne regrette rien!
C'est juste qu'il faut avouer que les prix sont exhorbitants, c'est tout.


----------



## Macuserman (1 Octobre 2008)

Je ne pense pas qu'Alma ferait ça! 

*Mac: essayé.
*iPhone: pas essayé.
*iPhone 3G: possédé et essayé.
*MobileMe: j'ai l'alternative gratuite et franchement suffisante.
*iPod: Essayé.
*Apple TV: projet d'achat.

Donc c'est pour ça que je passe sous Mac! 

Mais quand me direz-vous...je dirais vers décembre (entre le 26 et le 30).
J'attends avec impatience le 14...


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Non pas du tout. un lenovo en dual boot Linux/XP me conviendrait bien.


 Voilà pareil 
Enfin si c'était à refaire avec les prix et les portables apple actuels


----------



## Macuserman (1 Octobre 2008)

Ahh bah tu vois qu'il le ferait pas!
---> Merci Almacrex, au passage! 

Et puis je vais vous dire, il y a un bon article qui est apparu sur Tom's Hardware.
(Si jamais vous captez ma réaction, ne dites rien! ).

Ici l'article:
http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/apple-macbook-pro-31496/


----------



## DarkDestiny (1 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Donc toi tu veux achetai un mac juste pour le design et parce que c'est mode.
> 
> Un mac c'est un philosophie et une conception différente de l'informatique (je ne dis pas que Windows cest nul mais cest différent) !
> 
> Mac, iPhone, Mobile Me, ta essaye ?!


 
C'est l'hopital qui se fout de la charitée !!
Tu as dis toi même que tu as acheté un MacBook Pro pour des présentations powerpoint, que tu as pris le MBp parce que tu n'aimais pas le plastique du MB.....

C'est bien le coup de la philosophie Apple, n'importe qui dit ça pour n'importe quelle raison, tel un vulgaire péroquet. 
C'ets bon on va sur les forums ubuntu on a la même chose : Ubuntu est plus qu'un OS, une philosophie....
On peut sortir les mêmes c******* pour tout hein...

Et puis faut pas avori peur aux yeux pour dire aux personnes "Pourquoi les gens resterai sur windows, il ont cas acheter les mbp actuel si il sont pas mis à jour ", alors que t'es fait rembouser ton MBP dans l'unique but d'avoir le nouveau.

Je reprends ton exemple de philosophie et j'y rajoute un de tes postes au sujet de ton MBP : "Depuis le 2 septembre 2008. 
Le premier tout le joint gris c'est décoller.
Le deuxième c'était un échange neuf, et vendredi à 18H00, l'écran est devenu dun coup noir."
Quelle philosophie....

Aujourd'hui al plupart attendent des MBP ou MB car ils ont besoin d'un portable, qu'ils en ont besoin réellement, ils veulent pour des raisons diverses, association OS-Hardware, possibilité de pouvoir installé tout les OS, "fiabilité", ou esthètique.
Mais c'est pas pour autant qu'ils sont bêtes, tu vois tout le mond en'est pas prêt à payer un PC 2 fosi le prix qu'il vaut....Sur les macbook Pro d'aujourd'hui on peut dire que Mac OS X est l'OS grand public le plsu cher qui existe, puisqu'il est aujourd'hui associé à une machine de 1000euros mais dont le prix est de 1800euros.

Je veux un MBP, mais comme pas mal, je n'acheterais pas un produit qui ne vaut pas un tel prix....

"Non pas du tout. un lenovo en dual boot Linux/XP me conviendrait bien"
Pareillement, si le MBP ne sort pas je serais forcé de me tourner vers Lenovo.


----------



## Macuserman (1 Octobre 2008)

Pas mal comme réquisitoire! 

Je propose de faire un petit tour d'horizon:

POUR ou CONTRE un changement de design du MacBook Pro ?

-----> Perso? Contre un changement en façade, mais pour un lifting partie écran+clavier.


----------



## Nitiel (1 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> C'est l'hopital qui se fout de la charitée !!
> Tu as dis toi même que tu as acheté un MacBook Pro pour des présentations powerpoint, que tu as pris le MBp parce que tu n'aimais pas le plastique du MB.....
> 
> C'est bien le coup de la philosophie Apple, n'importe qui dit ça pour n'importe quelle raison, tel un vulgaire péroquet.
> ...


 
Alors toi, tu me fais rigoler !

Quand j'ai compris comment marcher un ordinateur et linformatique en générale, il na pas très longtemps 2-3ans, jai essayé plein de chose.

A lépoque jétais sous Windows XP qui me soulait horriblement parce que je trouvais sa moche et plein bug. Donc jai essayé plein de distribution GNU/LINUX (ubuntu, debian, feodra, ) et je naccrocher jamais a leur philosophie même si je men sortais bien, la distribution qui ma le plus plu et était debian mais je naccrocher pas du tout a cette volonté du libre extrême. Donc pour moi je ne pouvais pas utilisez sa au quotidien même si jaimais bien bidouiller dessus.

Après jai testé BSD, plus précisément freebsd là je ne métriser pas du tous je trouvais sa plus compliquer que debian et je ne suis jamais arriver a installer le serveur graphique correctement. 

Donc pour moi je ne pouvais pas utilisez sa au quotidien même si jaimais bien bidouiller dessus.

Depuis 2004/2005 mon père avec une iMac blanc et quand je testais, jadorais. 
Je savais bien que Mac OS X et un système uni BSD mais je ne connaissais pas la philosophie dApple et du mac. Je chercher et quand jai compris, jai de suite accroché. Mémé si  jadore, il y a des choses qui ne me plaisent pas comme ipod, ca cest autre chose.

Cet été jai travaillé pour macheter mon mac que je voulais depuis longtemps (2ans), depuis que javais adoré la philosophie dApple.
Avant dacheter mon mac (que pour moi était lordi parfait) javais posté des postes dans le forum de mac génération et de mac4ever et les réponses était mitiger, macbook coteau et dautre fragile, écran de mauvaises qualité pour lun et bon pour lautre,  pareil pour le macbook pro, 

Finalement javais conclu pour le macbook pro car il avait une coque alu donc plus coteau, pas de fissure, puisant pour jouer a des jeux mac occasionnellement,   Mais je savais aussi quil dautre problèmes de coque enfoncement au niveau du super drive mais selon les gens des forums cétait rare,  Donc je le commande avec un abonnement mobile me et jacheter un iPhone 3G parce que je pouvais plus tenir et attendre la future génération et je reçois une mauvaise série puis une autre et je demande le remboursement. Pour finalement attendre et acheter la future génération. Pour liPhone quand je lavais acheté il était bien assemblé puis le métal cest décoller dans la nuit donc après plusieurs échange Apple me léchange contre neuf et non contre du remanufacturer qui avait toujours de nouveau problème qui sajouter au ancien.
Après toute cest péripéties, pour moi Apple reste Apple avec cest qualité et cest défaut mais jadore toujours Apple et jachèterai toujours du Apple même si il abuse un peux dé fois.


----------



## Icarus (1 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pas mal comme réquisitoire!
> 
> Je propose de faire un petit tour d'horizon:
> 
> ...



Contre le changement de façade aussi...pourquoi? Tout simplement parce que non seulement l'aluminium pour toutes les gammes (comme les rumeurs le prévoient) va déjà assez uniformiser les MB, MBA, MBP et qu'ainsi les différences esthétiques vont s'amoindrir. De plus un MBP c'est un MBP, c'est le plus gros, c'est le meilleur (mes amis me disent toujours que le MBP en jette). Bon ça fait un peu "qui a la plus grosse" mais s'il y a trois gammes différentes c'est pas non plus pour rien et la hierarchie dans les prix et le nom des Laptops doit être justifiée.

Après le changement de clavier pourquoi pas, mais noir (comme le MBA) je ne suis pas très chaud...ça fait moins serieux. J'adore le revêtement "tout alu" et je préfère le clavier du MBP à celui du MBA de toute façon (plus doux et plus facile en ce qui concerne la saisie).

Par contre s'ils veulent rajouter une bande noire "laquée" qui entoure l'écran, ça me dit bien (comme pour l'iMac alu finalement) ^^ Une diminution du poids de la bête plus quelques nouveautés (genre le Blu Ray) et c'est bon


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Octobre 2008)

Dites, moi qui n'y connait rien en ordinateur, c'est quoi cette fameuse "philosophie apple" ?
J'en entends beaucoup parler mais personne ne veut m'expliquer :hein:


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pas mal comme réquisitoire!
> 
> Je propose de faire un petit tour d'horizon:
> 
> ...



Contre le changement du clavier (c'est vraiment mon préféré!) mais pour rajouter quelques petites lumières par exemple pour l'utilisation cpu, ram, dd, ... assez pratique et peut rester sobre si c'est fait correctement.

PS : De rien mon bon macuserman


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ici l'article:
> http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/apple-macbook-pro-31496/





> Pour le MacBook Pro, cest assez simple : la concurrence est presque inexistante. Cest un des seuls PC portables 15 pouces léger, rapide et bien équipé. On peut trouver (beaucoup) moins cher, mais rarement mieux.


J'adore ce genre de phrases, même si je suis pas complètement d'accord


----------



## divoli (1 Octobre 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> (...) le 14 j'espère effectivement mettre un terme à mon attente qui date depuis fin juin...
> Allé encore 13 jours à tenir
> 
> Yo



Voilà. Et ne dit-on pas :"C'est parti comme en 14" ! 




Oui, je sais, c'est nul comme blague. :rose:


----------



## DarkDestiny (1 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Alors toi, tu me fais rigoler !
> 
> Quand j'ai compris comment marcher un ordinateur et linformatique en générale, il na pas très longtemps 2-3ans, jai essayé plein de chose.
> 
> ...


 
J'ai l'impression, que tu donne raison à mon précèdent post.... 
Alors plutôt que de marquer plein de fois "philosophie" en vain, explique nous un peu ce que toi tu nomme comme ceci ? que ce soit pour Apple ou pour toute les distribs que tu as testés ?

On remarquera comme habituellement, que seul Windows n'a pas de "philosophie".
Je vois finalement pas trop le rapport avec mon post, si ce n'est que tu confirme mes dires,  pourquoi le quote ?


----------



## DarkDestiny (1 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> -----> Perso? Contre un changement en façade, mais pour un lifting partie écran+clavier.


 
Là même, écran + clavier, voir un petit agençement différent vis à vis des HP, et du clavier qui fait très compressé, pareil pour la zone du trackpad, la zone est trop vide, le trackpad pourrait être agrandit.


----------



## Nitiel (1 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> J'ai l'impression, que tu donne raison à mon précèdent post....
> Alors plutôt que de marquer plein de fois "philosophie" en vain, explique nous un peu ce que toi tu nomme comme ceci ? que ce soit pour Apple ou pour toute les distribs que tu as testés ?
> 
> On remarquera comme habituellement, que seul Windows n'a pas de "philosophie".
> Je vois finalement pas trop le rapport avec mon post, si ce n'est que tu confirme mes dires, pourquoi le quote ?


 
De plus en plus rigolo !

Chaque distribution a sa propre philosophie, je prends debian parce que je la connais le plus.

Debian est un distribution qui favorise la stabilité, la sécurité ainsi que la licence libre.

Exemple firefox pour debian n&#8217;ai pas libre a causse de son nom et de sont logo.

Windows pour moi a une philosophie mais c&#8217;est tellement un "standard" que l&#8217;on l&#8217;oubli.

Apple, Mac OS X mise sur la simplicité entre l&#8217;utilisateur et la machine, le design ainsi que les fonctionnalités.


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Apple, Mac OS X mise sur la simplicité entre l&#8217;utilisateur et la machine.



Donc ce ne serait que ça, la "philosophie apple" ? 
Je suis déçu.


----------



## Nitiel (1 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pas mal comme réquisitoire!
> 
> Je propose de faire un petit tour d'horizon:
> 
> ...


 
Peut-être l'ajout d'une fermeture magnétique et du clavier comme sur MacBook Air ainsi quun écran LCD X-black LED reproduisant des couleurs jusqu'à 100 % fidèles à la réalité


----------



## Macuserman (1 Octobre 2008)

Juste un "point info"...

Apple TV indisponible à la FNAC...je souhaite l'acheter d'ici 1 mois.
J'espère qu'elle sera renouvelée! 

Merci pour toutes vos réactions!
A toi aussi Nitiel...et merci Alma!

Par  contre: --------> *Nitiel*, je vais te demander de baisser d'un ton, sinon je fais appel à un modo. :modo:
Merci pour ta compréhension, je tiens à garder mon post niquel !


----------



## rizoto (1 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Juste un "point info"...
> 
> Apple TV indisponible à la FNAC...je souhaite l'acheter d'ici 1 mois.
> J'espère qu'elle sera renouvelée!
> ...



C'est pas un post concernant les MPB  :rateau:


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est pas post concernant les MPB  :rateau:



Oui et en plus ce n'est pas renouvellement mais un abandon de produit médiocre


----------



## DarkDestiny (1 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Exemple firefox pour debian n&#8217;ai pas libre a causse de son nom et de sont logo.
> 
> Windows pour moi a une philosophie mais c&#8217;est tellement un "standard" que l&#8217;on l&#8217;oubli.
> 
> Apple, Mac OS X mise sur la simplicité entre l&#8217;utilisateur et la machine. (je la résume parce que j'ai pas envi de chercher ce soir)


 


Nitiel a dit:


> Debian est un distribution qui favorise la stabilité, la sécurité ainsi que la licence libre.


 
Alors que Fedora, Ubuntu, ou OpenSuse, prônent l'instabilité, la vulnérabilité et les logs propriétaires....
C'est ce que tu appel philosophie...en gros tu sais t'aurais Linux à la place de Debian ça aurait rien changé.

Pour les puristes, Debian se rapproche plus d'une méta-distribution (je te laisse chercher), contrairement à une Ubuntu qui elle est une distribution dérivée de Debian.



Nitiel a dit:


> Exemple firefox pour debian n&#8217;ai pas libre a causse de son nom et de sont logo.


 
En fait, tu racontes vraiment de la merde, Firefox est libre, il est sous Licence GPL.
Renseigne-toi.



Nitiel a dit:


> Windows pour moi a une philosophie mais c&#8217;est tellement un "standard" que l&#8217;on l&#8217;oubli.


Ah voui tout à fait, http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philosophie, arrête d'utiliser un mot sans lui donner de sens.



Nitiel a dit:


> Apple, Mac OS X mise sur la simplicité entre l&#8217;utilisateur et la machine. (je la résume parce que j'ai pas envi de chercher ce soir)


 

Ce qu'il y a entre parenthèse résume bien ce que je pense, tu utilise ce mot à tord et à travers comme prétexte argumentatif alors qu'il n'y a rien, t'as acheté car t'aimé la philosophie Apple, mais t'as besoin de chercher pour savoir ce que c'est.

Ya besoin de parler de philosophie, pour dire qu'un OS est stable, que l'environnement graphique plaît, que l'absence de virus pousse des gens à aller vers cet OS (même si faut pas pousser aujourd'hui on est bien plus emmerdé sur toutes les plate-formes par le SPAM plutôt que les virus), qu'on est IN est que si c'est pas Apple c'est pourri (Si si j'ai lu ça sur des forums iPhone). Enfin ya plein d'arguments plus ou moins défendables, mais sérieux ce mot de philosophie....c'est juste histoire de se la jouer romantique du clavier.

Ta pseudo-philosophie Apple, tu peux bien l'appliquer à tout les OS, tous tente d'être le plus simple, tout en gardant leur contenu intact. 


Alors je trouve ça fort que je te fasse rire (c'est pas plus mal), alors que tu comporte comme un clown....


----------



## DarkDestiny (1 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Apple TV indisponible à la FNAC...je souhaite l'acheter d'ici 1 mois.
> J'espère qu'elle sera renouvelée!


 
Je trouve que c'est le produit Apple le plus médiocre, personnellement s'il y avait renouvellement à faire, se serait un Mac Mini qui remplace l'Apple TV.....
J'espère avoir raison, ça serait un bon produit, sans changer les tarifs (du Mini).


----------



## rizoto (1 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Alors que Fedora, Ubuntu, ou OpenSuse, prônent l'instabilité, la vulnérabilité et les logs propriétaires....
> C'est ce que tu appel philosophie...en gros tu sais t'aurais Linux à la place de Debian ça aurait rien changé.
> 
> Pour les puristes, Debian se rapproche plus d'une méta-distribution (je te laisse chercher), contrairement à une Ubuntu qui elle est une distribution dérivée de Debian.
> ...



Le logo de firefox n'est pas sous licence libre, ca c'est sûr !

Sinon pour le macbook pro, espérons qu'il profite d'une autonomie améliorée


----------



## Kritzkopf (1 Octobre 2008)

En tout cas, entre le triple post de Amalcrex, le double de Darkdestiny, le super débat avec nitiel qui sait toujours pas écrire ni même ce qu'il dit et Macuserman qui fait les petits patron, effectivement, qu'est ce qu'on se marre! 

*sors rigoler* :rateau:

PS: Plus sérieusement allez y mollo parce que bien que ce sujet peut être interessant il pars très souvent en flood etc...


----------



## divoli (1 Octobre 2008)

Ben il faut reconnaitre que si l'on s'en tient strictement au sujet, on ne peut plus dire grand chose (à part les répéter en boucle), on en a déjà beaucoup dit...


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2008)

Ben il faut reconnaitre que si l'on s'en tient strictement au sujet, on ne peut plus dire grand chose (à part les répéter en boucle), on en a déjà beaucoup dit...


----------



## divoli (1 Octobre 2008)

Dixit Melaure, qui n'a toujours pas compris (cf. sa signature) que son MBP est équipé d'une CG 8600, pas 8400...


----------



## Nitiel (1 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Alors que Fedora, Ubuntu, ou OpenSuse, prônent l'instabilité, la vulnérabilité et les logs propriétaires....
> C'est ce que tu appel philosophie...en gros tu sais t'aurais Linux à la place de Debian ça aurait rien changé.
> 
> Pour les puristes, Debian se rapproche plus d'une méta-distribution (je te laisse chercher), contrairement à une Ubuntu qui elle est une distribution dérivée de Debian.
> ...


 
Debian est aussi utilisé pour des serveurs et pour des particulier qui on mare de ubuntu, si tu me crois pas fais des recherches. Je ne dis pas que les autre sont pas stable mais debien est l&#8217;une des distributions les plus stable fais des rechercher aussi si tu me crois pas.

Pour firefox le nom et le logo ne sont pas libre, chez debian firefox s&#8217;appel iceweasel et a un autre logo, http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/IceWeasel

Chaque OS à une philosophie après que tu ne soit pas d'accord c'est toi choix ! Quand même des le seul à penser comme çà.

_Sinon pour moi sujet clos_


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Dixit Melaure, qui n'a toujours pas compris (cf. sa signature) que son MBP est équipé d'une CG 8600, pas 8400...



Merci de rappeler qu'ils sont tous buggé


----------



## rizoto (1 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Debian est aussi utilisé pour des serveur et pour des particulier qui on mare de ubuntu,si tu me crois pas fais des recherches. Je ne dit pas que les autre sont pas stable mais debien est l&#8217;une des distributions les plus stable fais des rechercher aussi si tu  me crois pas.
> 
> Pour firefox le nom et le logo ne sont pas libre, chez debian firefox s&#8217;appel iceweasel et a un autre logo, http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/IceWeasel



Penses tu que ton message sera plus lisible en augmentant la taille de ta police
Pas sûr.

Debian c'est très bien, surtout via une VM sous OSX sur un mbp et ce sera encore mieux sur les nouveaux


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Penses que ton message sera plus lisible en augmentant la taille de ta police
> Pas sûr.
> 
> Debian c'est très bien, surtout via une VM sous OSX sur un mbp et ce sera encore mieux sur les nouveaux



On se calme les vieux !!!


----------



## Kritzkopf (1 Octobre 2008)

Ben il faut reconnaitre que si l'on s'en tient strictement au sujet, on ne peut plus dire grand chose (à part les répéter en boucle), on en a déjà beaucoup dit...


 *Préfère qu'on se répéte que de se disputer*


----------



## rizoto (1 Octobre 2008)

puisque on va se repeter, reprenons depuis le début :



Macuserman a dit:


> Tout est dans le titre: j'aimerais collecter vos avis sur ce qui nous attend sur les prochains MacBook Pro !
> 
> J'ennonce:
> -Montevina (c'est sur pour moi)...
> ...







divoli a dit:


> Tiens, ça va dans le forum "Rumeurs", normalement, ce genre de topics...
> 
> Vous avez décidé de soulager Bompi, c'est bien.



 , Bompi doit se dire qu'il a eu chaud. presque 2000 messages !


----------



## divoli (1 Octobre 2008)

Bompi n'aime pas trop les topics qui font "listes de Noël"...


----------



## NightWalker (1 Octobre 2008)

Bon je prépare la boue, le ring et... qui va présenter les rounds... 

On se calme Dark-Nitiel :mouais: , comme en plus Bordeaux a perdu contre l'AS Roma, fô pas m'énerver là...    

Votre pugilat n'aura jamais de fin puisque chacun défend sa philosophie... en plus on ne saura toujours pas s'il y a ou pas de nouveaux laptops le 14...

De toute façon moi je m'en fou, s'il y a des nouveaux MB/P, j'en prendrai un sur le refurb nâ :rateau:


----------



## Pierre-Nico (1 Octobre 2008)

> rajouter quelques petites lumières par exemple pour l'utilisation cpu, ram, dd, ... assez pratique et peut rester sobre si c'est fait correctement.
> 
> PS : De rien mon bon macuserman



attends tes sérieux la ?

sinon Nitiel, tu ne peux vraiment pas faire un effort pour l'orthographe ? 



> Penses tu que ton message sera plus lisible en augmentant la taille de ta police


oui en effet c'est bien plus lisible :rateau:

pour ce qui est du clavier, j'aime pas beaucoup celui des Macbook et Macbook Air, les touches sont très espacées... par contre c'est vrai que celui du Pro est tip top !!!
bref on verra bien, mais pour ma part c'est :
- nouveau design, j'aime beaucoup le design du fake de la semaine dernière...
- blu ray, pourquoi pas, a voir, essayer un film et c'est tout.
- pas de bug pour la rev A
- un 250 Go (plus ?) à 7200 tr/min
- meilleure autonomie

pour ce qui est de l'Apple Tv, je plussois DarkDestiny, apple devrait rajouter un petit lecteur de blu ray, un disque dur plus conséquent, la possibilité d'enregistrer le tv (donc tuner, pourquoi pas) et revoir les prix. genre modèle à 300 euros avec blu ray, 120 Go de disque et 400 pour un disque 200 Go...


----------



## divoli (1 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> *attends tes sérieux la* ?
> 
> sinon Nitiel, tu ne peux vraiment pas faire un effort pour l'orthographe ?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (1 Octobre 2008)

oh ça va, ça va, je suis conscient de mes erreurs moi :rateau: ce sont plutôt des raccourcis


----------



## divoli (1 Octobre 2008)

Arrété de lir les paustes de Nitiel, sinon à fors vous n'ariveré plu non plu a métrisé la lengue franssèse...


----------



## DarkDestiny (1 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


>


 
Vous remarquerez l'utilisation de smileys pour éviter les fautes de frappes, et ce faire renvoyer la balle.

Pour le père Octobre se sera pour moi :

Plateforme Montevina, avec une ATI ou Nvidia intégré, et la possibilité de switcher sur une CG intel intégrée, pour ainsi gagner en autonomie
Un processeur à 2,53 Ghz (P9500) ou 2,4Ghz (P8400)
4 Go de RAM serait bien, mais j'imagine bien 2Go de DDR3 (en une barette se serait mieux)
200 Go en 7200trs/min de série (faut pas rêver)
Une dalle d'au moins 1650x1080, voir 1920x1080 si l'on à un 16/9
Remaniement esthètique comme précèdement annoncé
Ce serait déjà un beau bébé.


----------



## divoli (1 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Vous remarquerez l'utilisation de smileys pour éviter les fautes de frappes, et ce faire renvoyer la balle.



Non, pas "ce", mais "se". 

Utilise des smileys, ce sera mieux.


----------



## DarkDestiny (1 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Non, pas "ce", mais "se".
> 
> Utilise des smileys, ce sera mieux.


 :casse:


----------



## divoli (1 Octobre 2008)

Tu vois quand tu veux. 

Quoi qu'avec un oeil poché, c'est moins évident... :rateau:


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> [COLOR="DarkGreen"
> 
> De toute façon moi je m'en fou, s'il y a des nouveaux MB/P, j'en prendrai un sur le refurb nâ :rateau:
> [/COLOR]



Il devrait y avoir de l'occasion aussi 

Beaucoup !


----------



## divoli (1 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Il devrait y avoir de l'occasion aussi
> 
> Beaucoup !



Ben je te souhaite bonne chance pour revendre ton MBP, si tu répètes à qui veut l'entendre que la CG est toute poucrate.


----------



## melaure (2 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben je te souhaite bonne chance pour revendre ton MBP, si tu répètes à qui veut l'entendre que la CG est toute poucrate.



Bah si des gens peuvent acheter des MBA et des Apple TV, on peut leur vendre n'importe quoi 

Et pour l'instant il va bien


----------



## divoli (2 Octobre 2008)

Tu veux que je te dises; soit tu es incohérent soit tu es un enfoiré. 

Ou alors tu ne penses pas vraiment ce que tu dis. 


Note: Ne jamais rien acheter à Melaure. :rateau:


----------



## DarkDestiny (2 Octobre 2008)

Bientôt nouvelle signature : *A vendre* *MBP Penryn 2.4 4Go/200Go (G86 buggé ou pas ?)*


----------



## Kritzkopf (2 Octobre 2008)

Pour revenir dans le vif du sujet, j'aimerais qu'on s'attaque a l'exercice périlleux de l'estimation de la date de cette MAJ.

Vu que les résultats financiers d'Apple sont publiés le - mardi - 21, on peut toujours éspérer voir quelques chose aux alentours du 14 ou faut revoir la MAJ pour plus tard?

La question que je me pose surtout c'est est ce que cette publication a une incidence sur les MAJ habituellement?


----------



## divoli (2 Octobre 2008)

Non, je pense que c'est sans rapport. Les résultats financiers d'Apple sont de toute façon arrêtés.


----------



## Kritzkopf (2 Octobre 2008)

Ok! merci pour l'info!

Et pendant ma longue reflexion sur ce que je vais faire du pourquoi du comment je vais enfin avoir un mac :rateau:... 

... je me demandais si le temps de livraison était toujours de 2 semaines (grosso modo) ou si c'était plus cours ou pire plus long a cause de problèmes fournisseurs?

Ca commence vraiment a me démangé là, entre Apple qui veut sucer ton fric et les autres constructeurs qui font vraiment de la merde avec win dessus, win, qui m'as fait un BSOD en affichant le bureau avec 1 appli en fond -_-

200/300/400 de remise et j'achète (plus ma remise étudiant xD)

Edit : *viens d'avoir un choc en voyant le prix d'un protable Apple en prenant l'AppleCare* :afraid:


----------



## divoli (2 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> ... je me demandais si le temps de livraison était toujours de 2 semaines (grosso modo) ou si c'était plus cours ou pire plus long a cause de problèmes fournisseurs?



En cas de nouveaux MBP, tu veux dire ? Ben c'est difficile de répondre, cela va dépendre de la révision en elle-même, en fait. Mais il risque d'y avoir pas mal de demandes, tu n'es pas le seul à attendre. Les délais peuvent être rallongés, il faut en être conscient...

Les révisions permettent de relancer les ventes.


----------



## DarkDestiny (2 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Ok! merci pour l'info!
> 
> Et pendant ma longue reflexion sur ce que je vais faire du pourquoi du comment je vais enfin avoir un mac :rateau:...
> 
> ...


 
T'es forcément sur XP pour avoir un BSOD.....
Moi franchement, s'ils ne bougeaint pas les prix mais que le matos est costaud.....ça ira. Faut dire j'ai 15%. 

Par contre l'Apple Care est vraiment le gros soucis pour moi, c'est trop cher. Quelqu'un peut-il me confirmer qu'il y a intervention sur site en cas de problèmes ? 
Peut on prendre l'Apple Care n'importe quand durant la première année ? 
Les délais de réparations en cas de pannes ?


----------



## divoli (2 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Edit : *viens d'avoir un choc en voyant le prix d'un protable Apple en prenant l'AppleCare* :afraid:



Oui, c'est l'effet Applecare... :rateau: Tu as  raison d'être choqué, le prix est difficilement défendable.

Qui ne l'est pas (choqué), surtout au début...


----------



## Kritzkopf (2 Octobre 2008)

Oh mon dieu, hormis le classique dilemme du "j'attends ou pas la prochaine gen"...

...J'ai converti le prix du mbp en franc... :afraid: 
(m'enfin tu fait ca avec le prix de 50cl de n'importe quel soda tu t'en mords les doigts, c'est pas que je suis radin, c'est hallucinant c'est tout)

... l'ennui avec l'AppleCare c'est quand le ministre des finances (son père en l'occurrence) veut absolument le prendre...

PS: j'ai aussi 15%, mais même avec 15% ca reste cher, ne serait ce que l'ordinateur...


----------



## DarkDestiny (2 Octobre 2008)

Nous sommes d'accord, je n'envisagerais même pas l'achat du MBP si j'avais pas ces 15%.
M'enfin de 1800 tombé à 15000 c'est déjà bien....si l'Apple Care m'était offert, je serais bien plus qu'heureux.


----------



## Kritzkopf (2 Octobre 2008)

Oui, mais encore, sans vouloir paraitre trop exigeant aux yeux qui ne peuvent pas avoir une telle réduction, même à 1500, ca reste un brin exagéré non?


----------



## DarkDestiny (2 Octobre 2008)

Les modèles actuels oui, surtout que ces derniers mois le prix des composants a encore énormément  baisser. 
Aurjourd'hui des 15" à 1500euros ça court pas les rues, à 1000euros c'est déjà supérieur au modèle actuel.

Si je met cette somme c'ets pour qu'il me dure 3ans, j'en est vraiment besoin. Pour moi les nouveaux modèles devraient légèrement baisser si l'on en croît les rumeurs et le fait qu'Apple devrait se faire moins de marge sur ces futurs produits.


----------



## divoli (2 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Oui, mais encore, sans vouloir paraitre trop exigeant aux yeux qui ne peuvent pas avoir une telle réduction, même à 1500, ca reste un brin exagéré non?



Pour le MBP actuel, oui, ça ne tient plus la route. 

Il faut savoir qu'Apple baisse peu à peu les prix de ses portables au fil des années, mais ces prix restent dans la tranche supérieure...

Il y a dix ans, vous n'auriez même pas pu envisager l'achat d'un PowerBook (l'"ancêtre" des MBP), le prix était tellement élevé qu'il était réservé vraiment au monde professionnel. Cela n'aurait pas été envisageable pour un étudiant, et même pour un simple salarié. Surtout qu'en plus de l'Applecare, le moindre rajout de ram coutait également une fortune.

Maintenant, avec le MBP, je constate que de nombreux étudiants sont disposés à en payer le prix. Il est cher, certes, mais quand même abordable...


----------



## DarkDestiny (2 Octobre 2008)

Lol, c'est qu'aujourd'hui les prêts sont plus adaptés aux étudiants.....


----------



## Kritzkopf (2 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Si je met cette somme c'est pour qu'il me dure 3ans, j'en est vraiment besoin.



 J'espère que ca va durer plus de 3 ans en tout cas! Je connais personne prete a mettre autant dans un ordi juste pour dire kikoo lol sur msn... 



divoli a dit:


> Pour le MBP actuel, oui, ça ne tient plus la route.
> 
> Il faut savoir qu'Apple baisse peu à peu les prix de ses portables au fil des années, mais ces prix restent dans la tranche supérieure...
> 
> ...



Effectivement les prix ont baissé, mais alors il faut faire quoi? se résigner en se disant que quand on va chez Apple on paie forcement quelques centaines d'euros en plus? espéré que dans 20 ans la différence sera quasi-nul?

L'ennui finalement, c'est le beurre et l'argent du beurre, car quand on regarde a coté y a pas vraiment de solution par rapport au MBP...


----------



## DarkDestiny (2 Octobre 2008)

Le Hackintosh....pas tapé


----------



## divoli (2 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Effectivement les prix ont baissé, mais alors il faut faire quoi? se résigner en se disant que quand on va chez Apple on paie forcement quelques centaines d'euros en plus? espéré que dans 20 ans la différence sera quasi-nul?



Je suis sur Mac depuis plus de 10 ans, après un passage sur PC comme beaucoup de monde.

Si j'y suis resté, ce n'est pas pour avoir le plaisir de payer plus, c'est simplement parce que la qualité y est.

Maintenant, la qualité n'est pas réservée à Apple, on la trouve aussi du coté de Sony par exemple. A condition d'accepter Windows, et perso après avoir essayé Windows, Linux et MacOS, j'en reviens toujours à MacOS...


----------



## melaure (2 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Si j'y suis resté, ce n'est pas pour avoir le plaisir de payer plus, c'est simplement parce que la qualité y est.



Comme je suis déçu ... et le plaisir de faire un gros chèque qui te fait bouffer des pâtes toute l'année ?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (2 Octobre 2008)

sur Mac4Ever ce matin :












histoire de relancer un peu le sujet dans le sens... du sjuet !


----------



## DarkDestiny (2 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> sur Mac4Ever ce matin :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Déjà vu sur MacRumours je crois, c'est des gros fakes pas beau, surtout à cause du vilian trackpad noir et du clic gris.


----------



## divoli (2 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Comme je suis déçu ... et le plaisir de faire un gros chèque qui te fait bouffer des pâtes toute l'année ?



Ben au moins je suis cohérent. Je n'achètes pas continuellement des Mac en chialant à longueur de forum que le matériel est tout pourri depuis le passage à Intel.


----------



## melaure (2 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben au moins je suis cohérent. Je n'achètes pas continuellement des Mac en chialant à longueur de forum que le matériel est tout pourri depuis le passage à Intel.



Un peu facile, tu crois que je le choix. Trouve moi un Mac G6 ou G7, je remplace mon Intel direct ! Mais comme tout le monde je veux du matériel récent, je vais pas rester a vie sur G4 !


----------



## divoli (2 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Un peu facile, tu crois que je le choix. Trouve moi un Mac G6 ou G7, je remplace mon Intel direct ! Mais comme tout le monde je veux du matériel récent, je vais pas rester a vie sur G4 !



Achète un PC avec un processeur AMD chez C*rrefour, ça vaudra mieux, et tu pourras continuer à aller manger chez M*xim's. Les pâtes en supermarché, c'est pas bon, ils mettent plus de cochonneries dedans... 

Ou alors adresse-toi à IBM et Motorola, ils te feront un ordi sur mesure, s'ils ont le temps. Avec un peu de chance tu pourras optimiser ton travail sur Appleworks6 et FMP5...


Edit: Ce qui coute plus cher, finalement, ce ne sont pas tellement les Mac mais les périphériques et surtout les soft. Par exemple les jeux dont tu es manifestement friand, qui sortent 9 mois plus tard que leur version PC et quatre fois plus chers. C'est vrai que là, tu dois en bouffer, des pâtes...


----------



## DarkDestiny (2 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Edit: Ce qui coute plus cher, finalement, ce ne sont pas tellement les Mac mais les périphériques et surtout les soft. Par exemple les jeux dont tu es manifestement friand, qui sortent 9 mois plus tard que leur version PC et quatre fois plus chers. C'est vrai que là, tu dois en bouffer, des pâtes...


 Tu as oublié les extensions de garanties, et les options...

Et AMD fait de bons produits.


----------



## divoli (2 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Et AMD fait de bons produits.



Je n'ai pas dit le contraire. C'était une remarque destinée à Melaure, qui nous fait une grosse grosse grosse fixette sur Intel...

Perso, si je fais le compte sur le long terme, j'aurais beaucoup plus dépensé en périphériques et surtout en soft qu'en Mac (extension inclue ou non).

Pour ce qui est des prix des Mac, bien sûr je voudrais qu'ils soient moins chers tout en restant de qualité. Mais que veux-tu faire ? Une pétition ?


----------



## DarkDestiny (2 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Perso, si je fais le compte sur le long terme, j'aurais beaucoup plus dépensé en périphériques et surtout en soft qu'en Mac (extension incluse ou non).
> 
> Pour ce qui est du prix des Mac, bien sûr je voudrais qu'ils soient moins chers tout en restant de qualité. Mais que veux-tu faire ? Une pétition ?


 
Bin le prix des Macs ne que peut baisser, dans ton exemple d'il y a 10 ans, les PC Portables étaient aussi inabordable pour beaucoup, aujourd'hui des PC très pro coûtent beaucoup moins cher qu'un MBP, donc pour moi tout va baisser, ou tout les composants seront du haut de gamme (plus de 2,4GHz à 3Mo de cache de base, en gros le second modèle au prix du premier).  

D'ailleurs Apple n'a t'il pas annoncer revoir ses marges en baisse. Et que le futur MB aurait un prix attractif (à mort le combo). 

Je dis pas que niveau prix ça va s'aligner sur la concurrence, se sera toujours plus cher, mais aujourd'hui vu ce que valent les composants, le fait que ça stagne légèrement (Nouveaux intels pas vraiment plus puissans, mais consomme moins. Les Cg n'évoluent plus des masses, peu de 9700GT dans les portables), ça ne peu que baisser.

Niveau soft et périphériques je peux pas en parler, à ce niveau je n'aperçoit les coûts, qui dépendent beaucoup de  l'utilisation de chacun. Mais quand on voit le prix de certaines suite logicielles, ça fait peur.


----------



## melaure (2 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> D'ailleurs Apple n'a t'il pas annoncer revoir ses marges en baisse. Et que le futur MB aurait un prix attractif (à mort le combo).



Ca c'est l'interprétation des auteurs de rumeurs !!! La seule annonce qui a été faite, c'est qu'Apple ferait un ou plusieurs produits à plus faible marge. Ils n'ont jamais dit que ce serait le MB ou le MBP. Vous extrapolez !!!


----------



## cedcrow (2 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ca c'est l'interprétation des auteurs de rumeurs !!! La seule annonce qui a été faite, c'est qu'Apple ferait un ou plusieurs produits à plus faible marge. Ils n'ont jamais dit que ce serait le MB ou le MBP. Vous extrapolez !!!



non seulement je suis complètement d'accord, mais en plus tant que les ventes sont aussi bonnes, pourquoi baisseraient-t-ils le prix de manière significative ?

Par contre, pour un nouveau produit il peut être intéressant d'avoir un prix "plancher" pour pénétrer le marché et prendre une longueur d'avance sur les concurrents quitte à "sacrifier" la marge.


----------



## DarkDestiny (2 Octobre 2008)

cedcrow a dit:


> non seulement je suis complètement d'accord, mais en plus tant que les ventes sont aussi bonnes, pourquoi baisseraient-t-ils le prix de manière significative ?
> 
> Par contre, pour un nouveau produit il peut être intéressant d'avoir un prix "plancher" pour pénétrer le marché et prendre une longueur d'avance sur les concurrents quitte à "sacrifier" la marge.


 
C'est assez paradoxal tout ça, pourquoi proposer un prix plancher pour un nouveau si même les "anciens" se vendent comme des petits pains à prix élevé....

Melaure tu pense que j'extrapole, soit, mais ces "un ou plusieurs produits à plus faible marge" tu va pas me faire dire que ce sont les iPods aujourd'hui encore vendu un peu cher, et qui ne risque pas de baisser avant septembre prochain ?

Je ne pense pas non plus que ce soit l'iMac qui à très peu de concurrence dans le tout en un (à part le HP tactile assez sympa il faut l'avouer, et quelques sony, il n'a même aucune concurrence).
Ya bien le Mac Mini, mais je le voit plus évoluer au niveau des specs que perde 1 seul euro. Et puis pour ce qu'il est, le prix n'est pas non plus démesuré.

Quand on regarde par exemple le dossier de PCInpact sur le prix des Mac, l'élément le plus en retrait niveau prix par rapport à ce qu'il est, est le MacBook Pro.

A moins qu'Apple fasse une tour qui ne soit pas un Mac Pro, la plus grosse marge en prennant compte de la concurrence se fait sur le MBP (si l'on additionne le prix de l'Apple Care c'est encore pire)......
Je ne pense pas que le MBP se vende plus que les MB non plus, une réduction de marge sur le MacBook Pro est tout de même plus envisageable.


----------



## melaure (2 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Melaure tu pense que j'extrapole, soit, mais ces "un ou plusieurs produits à plus faible marge" tu va pas me faire dire que ce sont les iPods aujourd'hui encore vendu un peu cher, et qui ne risque pas de baisser avant septembre prochain ?



Justement c'est peut-être totalement autre chose.

Des télés, des appareils photos, des voitures, des fusées spatiales, des affaires de sports compatible iPod, etc ... je ne sais pas moi. Pourquoi pas de la coke, pardon de la iCoke !!! 

Qui sait si Apple ne va pas attaquer un nouveau marché après la téléphonie ...


----------



## cedcrow (2 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> C'est assez paradoxal tout ça, pourquoi proposer un prix plancher pour un nouveau si même les "anciens" se vendent comme des petits pains à prix élevé....


tout dépend du prix public. Et puis si le nouveau produit vient avec des "services", mieux vaut faire un maximum de vente du produit et se rattraper avec les services.



DarkDestiny a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que le MBP se vende plus que les MB non plus, une réduction de marge sur le MacBook Pro est tout de même plus envisageable.


D'accord aussi, la gamme pro doit être plus que réajustée.


----------



## Macuserman (2 Octobre 2008)

Je viens de rentrer...

J'ai découvert la photo il y a 15 minutes.
Même si c'est un fake; j'avoue qu'il ne me déplaît pas du tout!
Parce que le noir c'est vachement chouette aussi...

Il est sympa quand même.

Si Apple "sacrifie" quelque peu ses marges, j'ai peur pour la répercussion sur la qualité...
Maintenant, on verra bien.


----------



## §mat§ (2 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Quand on regarde par exemple le dossier de PCInpact sur le prix des Mac, l'élément le plus en retrait niveau prix par rapport à ce qu'il est, est le MacBook Pro.



Tu voulais certainement dire le contraire, n'est-ce pas? Que les MBP sont les machines dont le différentiel prix/caractéristiques est le plus élevé?

Dans ce cas, c'est tout à fait faux.

S'il existe effectivement d'autres laptops 15" présentant les mêmes composants pour un prix moindre, il faut bien se rendre compte que le MBP est à ma connaissance le seul qui soit aussi fin, léger, élégant etc... Un ami s'est offert un Dell avec des bonnes spécifications pour pas trop cher, seulement il fait 5 cm d'épaisseur et pèse beaucoup plus lourd. Aucun effort de miniaturisation, donc. On a seulement une tour avec un écran qui s'articule autour d'une arrête de celle-ci, naturellement il ne le déplace quasiment jamais.

A mon sens, le MacBook est LE portable donc complètement surévalué. Il n'a rien de particulier vis à vis de la concurrence, les choix techniques sont extrêmement discutables (proc' >2GHz mais combo, chipset pourri etc...), ce qui en fait une machine très déséquilibrée. C'est vraiment un très mauvais choix que d'opter pour cette machine si on s'attarde sur le rapport qualité/prix. A titre personnel, si je n'avais pas le budget nécessaire à l'achat d'un MBP, je me tournerai vers un PC.


----------



## Nitiel (2 Octobre 2008)

Pensez-vous que dans les futures MacBook Pro Apple intégrerai une puce TPM ? Et la possibilité de crypter tout le disque dur et pas seulement le dossier de départ ?


----------



## rizoto (2 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Pensez-vous que dans les futures MacBook Pro Apple intégrerai une puce TPM ? Et la possibilité de crypter tout le disque dur et pas seulement le dossier de départ ?



Non pourquoi?, c'est quand même du matos bien spécifique qui répondent à des besoins bien précis. Ce serait inutile pour 95 % des utilisateurs.


----------



## Nitiel (2 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Non pourquoi?, c'est quand même du matos bien spécifique qui répondent à des besoins bien précis. Ce serait inutile pour 95 % des utilisateurs.


 
Pour la puce TPM à ce que j'ai lus ça sert à enregistrer des codes secrets (donc des mots de passe ?) d'une manière quasi inviolable, comme çà je pourrais jeter mais copie de mot de passe sur papier.
Sachant que c'est installer sur beaucoup d&#8217;ordinateur portable dédier au professionnel et que le macbook pro touche (un peux) se milieux, les pros doivent en avoir besoins, donc pourquoi pas le MBP !?
 
Et le cryptage du disque dur, si je place un fichier dans un dossier non crypté par fileVault, au moins il sera crypté lui aussi, pour plus de sécurité et de confidentialité.


----------



## DarkDestiny (2 Octobre 2008)

mat, je maintiens mon avis, ton dell des 5Cm je sais pas, mais mon HP bas de gamme 15" fait 3,4cm au point le plus épais soit à l'arrière, et 2,6cm à l'avant soit l'épaisseur d'un MacBook Pro.
Tu trouve des Sony avec la quasi même épaisseur en 15,4" à tour de bras. 
Alros je veux bien que ça tienne pour un MBA, mais sincérement c'est pas vraiment ce qui varié autant le prix. 
Et j'espère que l'on va pas rentré dans une surenchère de finesse sur les prochains MacBook Pro, ce n'est pour pas un but d'avoir une machine "pro" aussi plate qu'un MBA qui chaufferait à s'en brûler la main. 

Par contre ma mère à un Dell de 4-5ans qui lui est bien plus épais.

Pour le coup du MB, le second modèle à le même pross qu'un MBP, ce que la concurrence ne faout pas forcément sur 13,3", mais là ça commence à changer.


----------



## rizoto (2 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Pour la puce TPM à ce que j'ai lus ça sert à enregistrer des codes secrets (donc des mots de passe ?) d'une manière quasi inviolable, comme çà je pourrais jeter mais copie de mot de passe sur papier.
> Sachant que c'est installer sur beaucoup dordinateur portable dédier au professionnel et que le macbook pro touche (un peux) se milieux, les pros doivent en avoir besoins, donc pourquoi pas le MBP !?
> 
> Et le cryptage du disque dur, si je place un fichier dans un dossier non crypté par fileVault, au moins il sera crypté lui aussi, pour plus de sécurité et de confidentialité.



Plus de sécurité et plus de confidentialité ... Ok mais en as tu besoin? Encore une fois, c'est d'une utilité très relative pour un particulier et même pour la plupart des pros.

Fais une recherche sur le forum avec probleme filevault. Certains font mumuse avec et c'est vite la cata...

Bref pour moi la puce TPM, c'est plutôt un gadget


----------



## §mat§ (2 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> mat, je maintiens mon avis, ton dell des 5Cm je sais pas, mais mon HP bas de gamme 15" fait 3,4cm au point le plus épais soit à l'arrière, et 2,6cm à l'avant soit l'épaisseur d'un MacBook Pro.
> Tu trouve des Sony avec la quasi même épaisseur en 15,4" à tour de bras.
> Alros je veux bien que ça tienne pour un MBA, mais sincérement c'est pas vraiment ce qui varié autant le prix.
> Et j'espère que l'on va pas rentré dans une surenchère de finesse sur les prochains MacBook Pro, ce n'est pour pas un but d'avoir une machine "pro" aussi plate qu'un MBA qui chaufferait à s'en brûler la main.
> ...



Et moi le mien...

Le MacBook Pro est une machine alliant des performances de très bonne qualité, une portabilité évidente (poids, dimensions) tout cela dans une robe assez raffinée. 
Niveau concurrence, les produits de ce type ne courent pas les rues.
S'il est vrai que les MBP ne valent plus leur prix, je te gagerai à la sortie de la nouvelle génération de trouver un PC regroupant exactement les mêmes caractéristiques pour un prix significativement moins élevé.

Concernant le MacBook, c'est à mon avis une des pires machines que l'on puisse avoir à 1000&#8364; (cet effet est encore accentué du fait de la date de leur dernière révision). A priori je ne vois pas quel programme pourrait tirer parti du bénéfice d'un processeur de 2,4GHz avec de tels composants intégrés dans le MB. La chaîne est incohérente.

Par ailleurs, je suis d'accord avec toi pour ce qui est de la course à la finesse extrême. Celle-ci n'est vraiment pas nécessaire et n'a pas sa place dans le cadre de la gamme MBP qui nécessite des performances générales élevées.


----------



## Macuserman (2 Octobre 2008)

CQFD:

http://gizmodo.com/5058140/nvidia-launch-points-to-possible-october-14-macbook-intro

Apparemment, ATi c'est pas pour maintenant...


----------



## divoli (2 Octobre 2008)

cedcrow a dit:


> Par contre, pour un nouveau produit il peut être intéressant d'avoir un prix "plancher" pour pénétrer le marché et prendre une longueur d'avance sur les concurrents quitte à "sacrifier" la marge.



S'il y a à mon avis un secteur où Apple devrait sérieusement se retirer les doigts du c*l, c'est celui des ultraportables. Ce serait bien qu'Apple s'y intéresse, comme de plus en plus de fabricants...

 La demande existe, pourtant, certains utilisateurs Mac n'ayant pas attendu...


----------



## rizoto (2 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> CQFD:
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5058140/nvidia-launch-points-to-possible-october-14-macbook-intro
> 
> Apparemment, ATi c'est pas pour maintenant...



Ca ne concerne pas les MBP mais les MB


----------



## Macuserman (2 Octobre 2008)

Certes, mais ce n'est pas pour ça que j'ai mis le lien...même si je parle d'ATi.
(Apple choisirait ATi pour MacBook Pro et pas pour MacBook ? Possible...).




> It seems like the stars are aligning for that rumored MacBook intro event on October 14. Nvidia, which was supposed to launch their MCP7A chipset on September 30, has announced the chipset _*will actually be available right after the alleged Apple event.*_


----------



## Pdg (2 Octobre 2008)

Ouh comme elle est belle cette citation.


----------



## Macuserman (2 Octobre 2008)

Tu critiques mon choix?! 

Ceci étant, ça veut bien dire ce que ça veut dire...
"Apple alleged event"

W&S


----------



## NightWalker (2 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> C'est assez paradoxal tout ça, pourquoi proposer un prix plancher pour un nouveau si même les "anciens" se vendent comme des petits pains à prix élevé....


Bah ils l'ont déjà fait avec le mini d'ailleurs...


----------



## Pdg (2 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tu critiques mon choix?!
> 
> Ceci étant, ça veut bien dire ce que ça veut dire...
> "Apple alleged event"
> ...



Non non, pas du tout. C'était vraiment sincère. Un mélange d'étonnement, et puis aussi de l'excitation... Vivement cette mise à jour. En espérant qu'elle vienne le 14 :love:


----------



## Kritzkopf (2 Octobre 2008)

*Se mort les doigts*

Je viens de voir un n-ième MBP à la TV...

...j'en peux vraiment plus xD


----------



## NightWalker (2 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Concernant le MacBook, c'est à mon avis une des pires machines que l'on puisse avoir à 1000 (cet effet est encore accentué du fait de la date de leur dernière révision). A priori je ne vois pas quel programme pourrait tirer parti du bénéfice d'un processeur de 2,4GHz avec de tels composants intégrés dans le MB. La chaîne est incohérente.


C'est là où tu te trompes... le MacBook n'a pas à rougir face à des portables avec une vraie carte graphique pour des applications lourdes comme montage vidéo, mixage audio... des applications qui ont surtout besoin de la puissance de calcule. Tu pense trop à l'environnement Windows... 

Prenons l'exemple d'iMovie, une application grande publique. Pourtant il profite bien de la présence des coeurs. Prends un Dell, un Vaio avec le même processeur que le MacBook, mais avec une vraie carte graphique. Et fais un montage avec WMM dessus et iMovie sur le MacBook...


----------



## Kritzkopf (2 Octobre 2008)

En même temps WMM ...

C'est un peu comme paint et Iphoto... Y a pas photo quoi...

...Ceci dit j'ai essayé de faire des montages vidéos avec d'autres logiciels  sur mon PC qui est certes un peu vieux, mais je vois pas le rapport avec les 10 BSOD que je me suis pris au moins...


----------



## NightWalker (2 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> En même temps WMM ...



Même pinacle... qui est d'avantage à comparer avec FinalCut Express. Sinon quelqu'un a essayé Première Element ? C'est pour une copine :rateau:



Kritzkopf a dit:


> ...Ceci dit j'ai essayé de faire des montages vidéos avec d'autres logiciels  sur mon PC qui est certes un peu vieux, mais je vois pas le rapport avec les* 10 BSOD que je me suis pris au moins...*



hein ??? keskidi... ???


----------



## Kritzkopf (2 Octobre 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Même pinacle... qui est d'avantage à comparer avec FinalCut Express. Sinon quelqu'un a essayé Première Element ? C'est pour une copine :rateau:



Justement, j'ai essayer avec Pinnacle studio 9, c'est très lourd au sens ou pour faire quelques chose de relativement simple faut cliquer dans tous les sens.

Exemple, pour coupé 10 secondes d'une scène il faut sélectionner une première partie de la scène dans la timeline puis la seconde 10 seconde plus loin...

Je sais pas si c'est moi qui ne sait pas me servir du logiciel mais c'est l'unique méthode que j'ai trouvé  J'éspère que c'est pas pareil avec Imovie ou FinalCut, parce que c'est vraiment lourd.

Pour Premiere, je crois avoir essayé (tres explicite tout ca...) et avoir eu l'impression de tomber sur un logiciel très complique et obscur type photoshop. 



> hein ??? keskidi... ???


Bah on va me geuler dessus parce que bon, faire du montage vidéo avec 512 de RAM c'est pas forcément ce qu'il y a de mieux, mais disons que tu lance ton logiciel tu connecte la caméra à l'ordi et pouf BSOD une fois sur deux... je pense pas qu'il faille une bête de course pour connecter une caméra a un ordi (chez win surement? )

PS: J'ai le même problème avec un ordi plus puissant et 2Go de RAM...


----------



## §mat§ (2 Octobre 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> C'est là où tu te trompes... le MacBook n'a pas à rougir face à des portables avec une vraie carte graphique pour des applications lourdes comme montage vidéo, mixage audio... des applications qui ont surtout besoin de la puissance de calcule. Tu pense trop à l'environnement Windows...
> 
> Prenons l'exemple d'iMovie, une application grande publique. Pourtant il profite bien de la présence des coeurs. Prends un Dell, un Vaio avec le même processeur que le MacBook, mais avec une vraie carte graphique. Et fais un montage avec WMM dessus et iMovie sur le MacBook...



Tu prends ici l'exemple de deux applis différentes: une dont la conception est moyenne, l'autre plus élaborée...

Je pensais plutôt à tous les logiciels 3D, CAO, conception etc... qui nécessitent et exploitent les proc's >2GHz mais demandent une carte 3D, ce qui constitue le strict minimum dans ce domaine.

Le MacBook reste donc cantonné à des tâches limitées. Sans compter que pour 1000, on a maintenant des PC's Centrino 2 aussi bien cadencés que les MB mais présentant une chaîne matérielle correcte (rares sont ceux qui ne possèdent pas de carte graphique dédiée/3D), ce qui les rend très polyvalents.

PS: je faisais référence à des applis particulières qui requièrent des caractéristiques indépendantes de l'OS donc ma pensée n'est pas déterminée pas des réflexes Windowsiens.


----------



## DarkDestiny (2 Octobre 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Bah ils l'ont déjà fait avec le mini d'ailleurs...


 
Tu as repris ma quote mais hors contexte, elle n'a plus le même sens.
Ce qui me paraissait paradoxal c'est que cedcrow dit qu'ils n'ont pas à baisser les prix car ça se vend, mais qu'il devrait sortir un nouveau produit moins cher, alors qu'il se vendrait autant plus cher d'après la même logique.....


Envoyé par *cedcrow* 

 
_non seulement je suis complètement d'accord, mais en plus tant que les ventes sont aussi bonnes, pourquoi baisseraient-t-ils le prix de manière significative ?

Par contre, pour un nouveau produit il peut être intéressant d'avoir un prix "plancher" pour pénétrer le marché et prendre une longueur d'avance sur les concurrents quitte à "sacrifier" la marge._


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2008)

Allez...je vais vous sortir d'un trvail peut-être monotone et fatiguant (Sinon, retournez bosser!!!!  ).

Je vais vous postez une petite image...et vous devrez me dire vers quoi ça tend.






Un indice: c'est une image...qui annonce  quelque chose d'énorme.
Vous pouvez vous renseigner:
*Ici
*Et là...


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

Bon j'ai pas matté tes liens, la première chose qui m'es venu à l'esprit.....on dirait une image avec le moteur d'Half-Life 2..

Oui je sais aucun rapport.


----------



## Pdg (3 Octobre 2008)

Je penche pour trois possibilités.

1/ C'est un fake.

2/ Un nouveau système de pointage. Peut-être un remplaçant de la souris ? Ou un stylet/pointeur laser/périphérique de saisie, etc... J'avais déjà vu une souris (hors de prix) qui faisait pointeur laser (rien d'aberrant), télécommande (ça va encore) et stylo laser (alors là, j'ai pas trop pigé, mais apparemment, ça "écrit" virtuellement "sur" les diapos powerpoint)... Bref, un truc dans ce genre.

3/ Un système de microprojection. Genre micro vidéoprojecteur, etc. On peut pousser le vice (oh oui) en ressortant sur le tapis ce vieux rêve d'un clavier projeté sur la surface du plan de travail et qui reconnaitrait l'interférence avec les doigts de l'utilisateur... Mais un truc utilisable.

Bref, on suppute, on suppute.


----------



## Amalcrex (3 Octobre 2008)

J'ai pensé pareil 
En tout cas belle image macuserman


----------



## divoli (3 Octobre 2008)

Ben il y a certainement un rapport avec ça. Reste à savoir lequel...


----------



## lainbebop (3 Octobre 2008)

Apparement il s'agit d'un boitier, donc je penserais bien à un genre de successeur de l'apple tv, faisant rétro projecteur pourquoi pas...


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

Bon si on reprend ici les tendances d'ailleurs, le lance-roquette de freeman (l'image) est posé sur le livre Cryptonomicon de Neal Stephenson, dont on peut en apprendre plus ici http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryptonomicon .

Les avis sembles partagés, le rédempteur (UT) envoyant un laser vers la pomme, certains en viennt à imaginer un projecteur, et soumettent l'hypothèse selon laquelle Apple se serait rapproché de Microvision pour adapter ce genre de produit au mon de Mac :
http://www.microvision.com/pico_projector_displays/application_scenarios.html?autoplay=1
Dont le fonctionnement est expliqué ici :
http://www.microvision.com/pico_projector_displays/howitworks.html

On pourrait aussi se demander pourquoi la photo est verte et venir à penser que c'est l'esprit écolo qui né en steve Jobs qui offre la teinte à cette photo.

On pourrait aussi voir ce laser, comme une laser "wouhou" et penser au Blu-Ray....mais ça ne me dit vraiment rien.

Quoi qu'il en soit, et qui que ce soit les dernières rumeurs sur ce produit me laisse de marbre....l'iBrick c'est bien beau, mais si c'est un "simple" projecteur je trouverais ça moyen....


----------



## divoli (3 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Apparement il s'agit d'un boitier, donc je penserais bien à un genre de successeur de l'apple tv, faisant rétro projecteur pourquoi pas...




Non mais regardez mieux l'image.

A droite vous voyez la fin d'un mot: ...TONOMICON.

A gauche le terme "best-seller", et la fin de ce qui semble être le nom de l'auteur: ...phenson.

Il me parait évident qu'il y a un rapport avec le best-seller de Neal Stephenson; Cryptonomicon.


----------



## Pdg (3 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> .l'iBrick c'est bien beau, mais si c'est un "simple" projecteur je trouverais ça moyen....



Ben, ça dépend de beaucoup de choses... Le prix, la résolution, l'encombrement... Perso, si pour le prix d'une télé LCD de taille moyenne ils nous font un vidéoproj utilisable en vidéo normale... Je fonce dessus et j'investis dans un média center avec tuner TNT...

Mais bon. On verra :love:

Je repense aussi aux rumeurs comme quoi Apple travaillerait sur une nouvelle interface homme/machine, qui avait il n'y a pas si longtemps fait penser au grand retour de la reco vocale dans les ménages.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2008)

Si on envisageait ça comme un changement radical...

Apple est en baisse depuis 2 semaines...
Et ce, par forcemment lié aux crashes de gros bonnets...

Alors, si une tout nouvelle ère s'ouvrait?!
Nouvelles gammes, nouveaux produits, nouveaux prix, innovation au plus haut, un "EeePC" like mais tactile...le plus puissant portable au monde "MacBook Powerfull", MacBook Touch, etc.

On peut quand même rêver hein! :sifflle:

Ceci étant, c'est faisable...avec 40.000.000.000&#8364; en poche...


----------



## Jarod03 (3 Octobre 2008)

rahhh les enfoirés !!! Ils ont pas le droit de faire ça, c'est trop insoutenable comme attente, déja que j'attendais les new MBP, maintenant j'ai hâte de voir ce qu'ils nous reservent comme surprise.


----------



## rizoto (3 Octobre 2008)

Apres le Blue ray. Apple lance le Green Ray. 

Sinon, l'idee de la puce TPM pourrait colle avec Cryptonomicon et la couleur de la photo avec Soleil vert


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

PDG dit moi pas que tu serais prêt à laisser tombé ta télécommande à 3 Boutons pour avoir d'autres fonctionnalités ?

MacUserman je ne suis pas d'accord, je reste réaliste, ce que va sortir Apple ne changera pas la face du monde....
Plus le temps passe plus je vois une update mineure arrivée.


----------



## divoli (3 Octobre 2008)

Ben de toute façon , quelque soit l'annonce, il y en aura toujours qui râleront. C'est toujours comme ça...


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Apres le Blue ray. Apple lance le Green Ray.
> 
> Sinon, l'idee de la puce TPM pourrait colle avec Cryptonomicon et la couleur de la photo avec Soleil vert


 
Et bien j'espère pas, ça sonnerait trop....MagSafe, ou fermeture magnétique.
Le genre de gadget sympathique qui font "Sur un Mac t'as des trucs trop bien que t'as même pas sur un PC, Naaaaaaaaa".

J'aimerais bien un truc un peu plus...impressionant.


----------



## rizoto (3 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Et bien j'espère pas, ça sonnerait trop....MagSafe, ou fermeture magnétique.
> Le genre de gadget sympathique qui font "Sur un Mac t'as des trucs trop bien que t'as même pas sur un PC, Naaaaaaaaa".
> 
> J'aimerais bien un truc un peu plus...impressionant.



Dans les commentaires US, certains parlent d'un dock wireless pour MBA


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben de toute façon , quelque soit l'annonce, il y en aura toujours qui râleront. C'est toujours comme ça...


 
Si tu t'attends à pas grand chose, t'as moins de chance d'être déçu.....l'event iPod je m'attendais à rien, j'ai pas été déçu, ni content d'ailleurs.

Là, après si bien sûr ya pas de mise à jour des portables, je serais légèrement déçu...


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Dans les commentaires US, certains parlent d'un dock wireless pour MBA


 
Hummm, la machine Pro avec dock c'est logiquement le MBP quand même....après un dock wireless, je comprends pas vraiment le principe, l'utilité du dock c'est quand même de puiser sur le secteur et non sur la batterie et d'offrir une connectique plus poussée (pour le MBA c'est vrai que c'est sympa) mais sans alimentation je comprends pas le principe.


----------



## rizoto (3 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Hummm, la machine Pro avec dock c'est logiquement le MBP quand même....après un dock wireless, je comprends pas vraiment le principe, l'utilité du dock c'est quand même de puiser sur le secteur et non sur la batterie et d'offrir une connectique plus poussée (pour le MBA c'est vrai que c'est sympa) mais sans alimentation je comprends pas le principe.



Bah oui le dock est sur secteur et le MBA s'y connecte via wireless.

Et sur un dock tu peux mettres une floppee de connecteurs (USB, FW, DVI, RS232  ), un lecteur BR, mais aussi plein de gadget.


----------



## divoli (3 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Si tu t'attends à pas grand chose, t'as moins de chance d'être déçu.....l'event iPod je m'attendais à rien, j'ai pas été déçu, ni content d'ailleurs.
> 
> Là, après si bien sûr ya pas de mise à jour des portables, je serais légèrement déçu...



Si certaines personnes sont généralement déçues, c'est souvent que précédemment sur les forums elles se sont mises à spéculer dans tous les sens, en surenchérant au fil des discussions, en surestimant largement l'offre que pourrait faire Apple, et en se persuadant les unes les autres que ça va être extraordinaire... 

Et puis finalement, la réalité ne s'avère pas à la hauteur de leur fantasme...


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

Divoli, je suis d'accord avec toi.

rizoto, c'ets pas que l'idée soi mauvaise mais ya un hic, déjà en wifi le portable n'aura pas une énorme autonomie....le dock aura beau être sur secteur c'est le MBA qui enverra les instructions, donc lui perdra de l'autonomie.

De plus cela tuerait le concept du Air qui est une machien d'appoint, non principale, c'est pas le dock qui va par exemple décoder le Blu-Ray mais le MBA, déjà la protection HDCP du BR empêche à mon avis l'exécution à distance, et le MBA souffrirait pour le lire ce petit BR, et encore à mon avis, le Wifi même 802.11n ne suffit peut être pas à streamer de la HD en flux direct, la distance du MBA vis à vis de son Dock réduit le débit.
La bande passante du Wifi 802.11n ne suffit pas pour moi pour streamer du BR, qui de toute façon ne peut être streamer.

Donc l'utilité du Dock est tout de même moyenne, même pour du double écran via wifi bof bof, le processeur du MBA est pas fait pour ça, et encore moins la carte graphique (qui n'est à mon avis pas comptatible HDCP)...


----------



## rizoto (3 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Divoli, je suis d'accord avec toi.
> 
> rizoto, c'ets pas que l'idée soi mauvaise mais ya un hic, déjà en wifi le portable n'aura pas une énorme autonomie....le dock aura beau être sur secteur c'est le MBA qui enverra les instructions, donc lui perdra de l'autonomie.
> 
> De plus cela tuerait le concept du Air qui est une machien d'appoint, non principale, c'est pas le dock qui va par exemple décoder le Blu-Ray



le dock tu le laisse chez toi ou au boulot don quand tu as en besoin, tu as forcement une source d'energie a proximite. Un dock permettrait justement d'aider le macbook air être plus autonome.

Pour le BR, la brique pourrait tout a fait gerer le decodage et l'envoyer sur un ecran externe...


----------



## melaure (3 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Si on envisageait ça comme un changement radical...
> 
> Apple est en baisse depuis 2 semaines...
> Et ce, par forcemment lié aux crashes de gros bonnets...
> ...



S'il y a une nouvelle aire, ce n'aura rien à voir avec la crise. Les produits qu'Apple va sortir, ça fait un moment qu'elle les prépare.

Patience


----------



## Pdg (3 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> PDG dit moi pas que tu serais prêt à laisser tombé ta télécommande à 3 Boutons pour avoir d'autres fonctionnalités ?


 

Tu dois être le seul à na jamais revenir sur tes précédents avis. J'ai dit (dans un AUTRE sujet) que j'étais plus adepte d'une télécommande SIMPLE que de 12 pavés dont on ne se sert de toute façon que du tiers de boutons. Maintenant, je suis tout à fait prêt à changer mes habitudes pour un produit que de toute façon je suis trop limité pour ne serait-ce qu'entrevoir. Maintenant, calmos avec ton acidité verbale. Et puis quoi qu'il arrive, que je me serve ou non de tel ou tel produit, qu'est-ce qui m'empêche de donner mon avis ? A condition bien sûr que ça reste un avis OUVERT et en tout cas pas RESTRICTIF. De surcroit (pfiou, les liaisons ) il s'agit de rumeurs... Si ça ne sert pas à divaguer et avancer ses avis, autant fermer les pages estampillées "rumeur".

(d'avance pardon si je n'ai pas saisi une éventuelle trace d'humour ou d'ironie, je suis mal luné, faut pas m'en vouloir).




DarkDestiny a dit:


> MacUserman je ne suis pas d'accord, je reste réaliste, ce que va sortir Apple ...
> Plus le temps passe plus je vois une update mineure arrivée.


 
Sans doute, mais ça n'empêche pas de rêver. On est ici pour ça. A fortiori dans un thread à rumeurs. Mais bon.




DarkDestiny a dit:


> ne changera pas la face du monde.


 
Et pourtant... Un jour, la face du monde a changé. Un jour, un type a dit que l'homme volerait, et il a pondu un avion. Un jour un type a dit que l'homme irait sur la lune, il s'est fait brûler... Eh bien un jour ou l'autre, une rumeur sortira, et ça changera l'interface homme/machine. Pas en une semaine, pas en un an, mais progressivement. On aura une idée, un concept un peu fou, et de plus en plus de fous s'y intéresseront et feront évoluer les choses. Et la face du monde "changera", sois-en certain. Ca ne se passera certainement pas demain, probablement pas la semaine prochaine, peut-être même pas de notre vivant, mais ça se produira. C'est tout.


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

Pour rizoto :
Oui mais dans ce cas dans ton exemple on peut remplacer le macbook air, par un écran et ça revient au même, si le MBA n'accomplit aucune tâche, pourquoi un dock. 

Et si la Brick gère le décodage et l'envoie sur un écran externe, le MBA ne sert à rien.
La Brick serait par extension, un MacMini.

Pdg en effet la trace d'humour n'a pas été perçue....
Tu parle de rêver, mais moi je veux bien, mais un rétro-projecteur, n'a pour moi rien de fantastique, et j'ai même étayer cette idée avec des vidéos de produits microvision, je ne vois pas en quoi mon propos te dérange ? 

Après ton paragraphe sur la face du monde je vois pas trop le rapport avec l'idée de base. 
On peut philosopher sur tout, hein ? Je crois justement qu'on est dans un topics rumeur pas sur un topic "influence de l'informatique sur le développement humain ?". 

C'est vrai que poser une base de réalisme sur un topic "rumeur" ça doit franchement poser problème.


----------



## Pdg (3 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Dans les commentaires US, certains parlent d'un dock wireless pour MBA


 
Avec batterie à induction pour charge du MBA wireless ? Pourquoi pas...


----------



## Kritzkopf (3 Octobre 2008)

C'est pas pour dire mais là... un image plus que mystérieuse et certains s'enflamme en pensant a une révolution technologique/industrielle/ce que tu veut de toute facon ca va tout déchirer par la mort qui tue... xD

(Comment ca je regarde Macuserman? )


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

La seule chose dont je suis vraiment persuadé, c'est que le MacBook aura sa GeForce 9300/9400, l'annonce de Nvidia aura lui le 15, celle d'Apple logiquement le 14, donc à mon avis Apple sera le premier à se doter de ce chipset.

MacSoda rapporte ceci :
http://macsoda.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/nvidia.gif"This is interesting. Apparently the day nVIDIA was slated to introduce the integrated graphics chip the new MacBook will use has been moved&#8230; from September 30th to October 15th. Recall the fact that the MacBook event was originally scheduled for September 29th, and was postponed to October 14th. I find it hard to believe that the announcement wasn&#8217;t moved because the MacBook event was moved, so look at this as further confirmation to our report: the MCP7A-U chipset will be in the next MacBook

http://macsoda.com/2008/10/02/nvidia-event-moved-to-familiar-date/

Plus je vois cette image verte, plus je me dis qu'elle ne vient pas d'Apple.


----------



## melaure (3 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> La seule chose dont je suis vraiment persuadé, c'est que le MacBook aura sa GeForce 9300/9400, l'annonce de Nvidia aura lui le 15, celle d'Apple logiquement le 14, donc à mon avis Apple sera le premier à se doter de ce chipset.



Ca peut-être une coincidence, mais bon si tu veux des MB qui fondent, pourquoi pas ...

Perso j'espère un switch complet chez ATI, et attendre deux ans que NVidia redevienne crédible.


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

Je me réponds à moi même, voici un lein vers cette belle photo verte datant du 27septembre, http://www.stuff.co.nz/4707362a11.html

La photo ne vient donc pas d'apple.


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ca peut-être une coincidence, mais bon si tu veux des MB qui fondent, pourquoi pas ...
> 
> Perso j'espère un switch complet chez ATI, et attendre deux ans que NVidia redevienne crédible.


 
Et tu va attendre deux ans pour des nouveaux MB et MBP, parce que la coque du MB se craquèle et la coque du MBP se déforme ??

Je pense sincérement qu'Nvidia a rectifié le tir, sinon pour eux ce serait finit.
La première salve de Phenom été défaillante chez AMD, si on va par là, il te faudrait une CG intel pour qu'il n'y est pas de risque. 
Pour moi Nvidia/Amd c'est là même chose.
je serais pas contre une AMD HD4850 ou HD4650 dans un MBP, mais si c'est une 9700GT je prends quand même.


----------



## Pdg (3 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> La seule chose dont je suis vraiment persuadé, c'est que le MacBook aura sa GeForce 9300/9400, l'annonce de Nvidia aura lui le 15, celle d'Apple logiquement le 14, donc à mon avis Apple sera le premier à se doter de ce chipset.


 
Je pense aussi... Ou j'espère ? J'ai tendance à mélanger les 2 notions en ce moment ! 






DarkDestiny a dit:


> Plus je vois cette image verte, plus je me dis qu'elle ne vient pas d'Apple.


 
C'est pas faux. Ca sonne différemment. Pas moins beau, mais moins... Comment dire ? Moins classieux ? Moins "blanc" ? Moins "pomme", quoi. 

Edit : eh ben voilà... Le mythe retombe aussitôt !

Je ris !


----------



## melaure (3 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Et tu va attendre deux ans pour des nouveaux MB et MBP, parce que la coque du MB se craquèle et la coque du MBP se déforme ??



Non ils sortent de suite avec des ATI. La série mobility HD est excellente. Une 4850 Mobility serait parfaite.

Et pour les MacBook ATI a d'excellentes puces moins chère (HD 2400/2600/3000 Mobility par exemple). Et comme pour les iBooks, on aurait une VRAIE CARTE GRAPHIQUE !!!



DarkDestiny a dit:


> Je pense sincérement qu'Nvidia a rectifié le tir, sinon pour eux ce serait finit.



Je n'ai plus aucune confiance et ils continuent par leur silence à prendre les acheteurs pour des pigeons !



DarkDestiny a dit:


> La première salve de Phenom été défaillante chez AMD, si on va par là, il te faudrait une CG intel pour qu'il n'y est pas de risque.



Intel c'est de la parodie de carte graphique. Indigne d'un Mac !!!



DarkDestiny a dit:


> Pour moi Nvidia/Amd c'est là même chose.
> je serais pas contre une AMD HD4850 ou HD4650 dans un MBP, mais si c'est une 9700GT je prends quand même.



Pour moi ATI et Nvidia ce n'est pas du tout pareil, houla, pas du tout !


----------



## Kritzkopf (3 Octobre 2008)

C'est de la pure folie que de penser que les 8600 n'ont plus de problèmes depuis le temps?


----------



## rizoto (3 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Et pour les MacBook ATI a d'excellentes puces moins chère (HD 2400/2600/3000 Mobility par exemple). Et comme pour les iBooks, on aurait une VRAIE CARTE GRAPHIQUE !!!



Ibook forever !



melaure a dit:


> Je n'ai plus aucune confiance et ils continuent par leur silence à prendre les acheteurs pour des pigeons !



Pff, 3dfx Forever !





melaure a dit:


> Intel c'est de la parodie de carte graphique. Indigne d'un Mac !!!



Gnark, IBM forever !


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

Arrête lol, demain on te dit que les MB et MBP, seront avec des processeurs AMD......t'aurais peur.

C'est vrai que niveau carte graphique, tu peux avoir des AMD pas cher et performantes, mais déjà un problème se pose.
Les nouvelles Ati ne son pas prêtes : http://www.laptopspirit.fr/19229/am...phiques-radeon-mobility-hd4000-au-ceatec.html

Et donc pas d'AMD à mon avis, à part s'ils intégrent des HD3650 ou HD3670 qui sont a peu près égale à des 8600Gt, ça ne ferait donc pas vraiment un bond en avant, bond qui n'est pas forcément nécessaire il faut l'avouer.


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

Tiens j'ai trouvé une vidéo de ce qui pourrait être le futur MacBook Mini : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vW5f...-firme-a-la-pomme-le-macbook-mini-a-399e.html


----------



## Kritzkopf (3 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> C'est de la pure folie que de penser que les 8600 n'ont plus de problèmes depuis le temps?



 Non, aucune réponse?


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Non, aucune réponse?


 
Bin le problème ne devrait plus se poser, on aura pas de 8400 ou 8600 dans les futurs Mac.


----------



## Kritzkopf (3 Octobre 2008)

Euh...  lol

Bah j'imagine qu'il y a plus de problèmes depuis le temps


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2008)

Il faut se méfier des vidéos YouTube...

Un employé prend en photo un Mac, ouais, mais qu'il ait le temps de faire une vidéo...

---> Même si l'image n'est pas une vraie, je vous conseille de suivre mon second lien ("Et là") dans une semaine il y aura du NEW!

Ati n'est en aucun cas la même chose qu'nVidia, clear! 

Intel est le seul vrai fabricant de semi-conducteurs qui puisse être utilisé par Apple, dans un Mac...
Je les vois pas utiliser leur propre PA-Semi pour leurs Procos MAC!!


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Il faut se méfier des vidéos YouTube...
> 
> Un employé prend en photo un Mac, ouais, mais qu'il ait le temps de faire une vidéo...
> Ati n'est en aucun cas la même chose qu'nVidia, clear!
> ...


 
T'as regardé la vidéo ??

Alors j'ai aucun parti là dessus, mais en quoi Nvidia est différent de AMD ??
Si AMD est si....mieux, ça ne vous dérangerez pas un processeur AMD dans votre MacBook ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2008)

Avant tout...

ATi et AMD: faisons le différent. 
AMD et ATi c'est le même groupe, mais il faut vraiment faire le différent.
ATi représente la majorité des revenus du groupe.

ATi est différent d'Nvidia en quoi?!
Même si je suis un pro-nVidia, mais pour les Mac, n'est-ce pas mieux d'avoir une CG pour les graphismes, pour les animations et pour la photo?

Parce que nVidia, même si on a quand même des extrêmes, c'est pour les "players", et il faut le reconnaître.

Ensuite, tu voudrais pas des CG sans problèmes ?!


----------



## Kritzkopf (3 Octobre 2008)

Une carte graphique pour de la photo? 

Vous me lancez combien de tomates si je vous dit que j'achète? 

J'imagine l'échanger si le 14 octobre y a une maj vu que je serais toujours dans la période de 14 jours où l'échange est permis...

...En même temps si y a pas de MAJ j'aurais mon MBP pour ma rentrée...


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2008)

Bah évidemment...

ATi a toujours été mieux placé que Nvidia dans la plupart des segments qui touche à la photo, aux graphismes, et tout ce qui est "manipulation à l'écran". Mais pour les jeux, on joue pas avec ATi...
---> ATi pour l'architecture aussi d'ailleurs.

Mais bon, on verra bien.

PS: pour YouTube, c'était de l'ironie...


----------



## rizoto (3 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Mais pour les jeux, on joue pas avec ATi...



Tu t'égares macuserman.... Cette affirmation est complètement erronée


----------



## lainbebop (3 Octobre 2008)

je comprends pas trop, on a une date pour cette "innovation" ? ou alors on en saura pas plus avant la semaine prochaine?
je commance à vraiment avoir besoin de mon MBP s'ils sont pas là le 14 je ne pourrais plus attendre :'(


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Tu t'égares macuserman....




J'en sais quelque chose...

Je joue de temps en temps à Stalker avec une X1300Pro, et sans être catastrophique, c'est pénible et pas franchement beau...


----------



## rizoto (3 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> J'en sais quelque chose...
> 
> Je joue de temps en temps à Stalker avec une X1300Pro, et sans être catastrophique, c'est pénible et pas franchement beau...



T'as eu combien de cartes graphiques en tout macuserman? en plus la 1300 est une carte bas de gamme.

STALKER tourne presque correctement sur ma vieille 9500 pro ... TF2 tourne très bien. (les graphismes sont presque au  mini, mais je peux jouer...)

Dire que ATI ne fait pas des cartes pour jouer, c'est n'importe quoi ...


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> T'as eu combien de cartes graphiques en tout macuserman? en plus la 1300 est une carte bas de gamme.
> 
> STALKER tourne presque correctement sur ma vieille 9500 pro ... TF2 tourne très bien. (les graphismes sont presque au  mini, mais je peux jouer...)
> 
> Dire que ATI ne fait pas des cartes pour jouer, c'est n'importe quoi ...



J'en ai eu 4...dont une GMA950! 
Deux X1300Pro...une Nvidia GeForce7500 et encore une je sais plus laquelle...une Nvidia aussi.
Pas que je tienne à ma CG ni à mon ordi, mais dire que la X1300Pro est bas de gamme, c'est "complètement erroné", c'est une CG pour la bureautique...

On oublie tout...et on recommence.
La PS3 est le meilleur Media Center du point de vue Qualité/Prix...


----------



## divoli (3 Octobre 2008)

Je ne vois pas ce que tu nous racontes, ATI fait de bonnes CG pour jouer. 

Maintenant, il faut voir tes exigences.

Si l'on est très exigeant concernant les jeux, on achète pas un ordinateur portable pour ça, c'est ridicule. D'autant qu'il n'y a rien de plus rapidement "dépassé" dans un ordinateur que la CG, et encore plus si c'est un portable...


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> T'as eu combien de cartes graphiques en tout macuserman? en plus la 1300 est une carte bas de gamme.
> 
> STALKER tourne presque correctement sur ma vieille 9500 pro ... TF2 tourne très bien. (les graphismes sont presque au mini, mais je peux jouer...)
> 
> Dire que ATI ne fait pas des cartes pour jouer, c'est n'importe quoi ...


 
C'est clair que c'est un super point de comparaison....Nvidia c'est nul en jeux vidéo, je fais pas tourner Crysis avec ma 6200LE....

ATi/Nvidia, poru la photo, et le reste c'est la même, si un modèle est moins puissant que le concurrent, tu rajoute 10euros et tu as un modèle supérieur, là on parle pas de quadro et de FireGL.

Quand on voti les tarifs, et les performances des dernières ATi 4870 et 4850 va pas me dire que ça vaut rien....

QUand tu parles de Gamers super à fond, tu parle de ceux avec du SLI ou du CrossFire, pour jouer à Crysis qui dépensent 2000euros pour deux cartes, ou tu parles de joueurs.....


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2008)

Je ne suis pas plus exigent que ça, mais franchement, pour moi, quelqu'un qui veut "JOUER", il prend une carte Nvidia, pas ATi.

Mais bon, chacun peut argumenter, alors je pense qu'il faudrait s'en tenir là pour le débat des gamers, qui, je le rappelle, sur Mac, n'existent pas, même si l'on peut jouer quand même! 

Mais là, j'avoue que je te suis Divoli, Mel' aussi, ATi sur Mac ne serait finalement pas une mauvaise idée...


----------



## rizoto (3 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> J'en ai eu 4...dont une GMA950!
> Deux X1300Pro...une Nvidia GeForce7500 et encore une je sais plus laquelle...une Nvidia aussi.
> Pas que je tienne à ma CG ni à mon ordi, mais dire que la X1300Pro est bas de gamme, c'est "complètement erroné", c'est une CG pour la bureautique...
> .



Par bas de gamme, j'entend pas fait pour jouer. pour une carte à 50 euros, t'as des perfs à 50 euros... 



Macuserman a dit:


> Enfin, je t'en prie, va pas me dire qu'ATi fait des cartes pour jouer.
> C'est nul pour jouer des ATi...j'en ai pleins qui te le conffirmeront...des gamers "super à fond"!!



Ce n'est parce qu'encore 6 mois auparavant, les cartes nvidia affichaient 10 fps de plus que les ATI ne sont pas des cartes pour jouer.



Macuserman a dit:


> ----> Regarde la CG PS3.


 et la 360 

Je pense que tu as déja regardé un comparatif de carte graphique, tes potes "gamers" aussi
Suivant le jeu, l'avantage va à l'une ou à l'autre marque. Mais en ce moment, ATI a un gros avantage au niveau puissance/prix.


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je ne suis pas plus exigent que ça, mais franchement, pour moi, quelqu'un qui veut "JOUER", il prend une carte Nvidia, pas ATi.


 
Je joue, j'ai une Nvidia 7600GT, avant une 6800LE OC, FX5700 Ultra,Ti 4200 64MB, Ti200, MX200....
J'ai toujorus eu des nVidia, mais depuis les X800, depuis ces 4850 et 4870, si je devais changer de CG, j'hésiterais pas....

Dire que ATi fait pas des cartes pour joueurs, c'est comme dire qu'AMD n'a fait que des pross de merde, alors que le P4 n'a rien valu face aux Athlon XP.

Je me souviens du débacle HL2, qui tournait moyennement bien sûr les Nvidia de l'époque (avec des d'énormes bug, le framerate en chute) alros que les ATi tournaient impec'.

Je veux pas rentrer dans le débat, mais les joueurs ne sont pas que des moutons....


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> ----> Regarde la CG PS3.


 
Bravo t'as pris le plus mauvais exemple, la PS3 a un superbe pross, pour l'IA ça pourrait présager de bons trucs, manque de bol la CG de Nvidia est moins puissante, que la X1950XTX (qui je le rappel était -et est peut être encore- la meilleure carte DirectX 9) faite par ATi qui équipe la 360.
Après comme tu l'as dis tu es pro-Nvidia, ya peut être un manque d'objectivité.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2008)

Bon, allez d'accord...j'ai lancé un débat à partir de mes goûts personnels, erreur...

Maintenant, dire que le G.U de la PS3 est moins puissant que sa CG, c'est n'importe quoi, va pas me dire que ton truc fait tourner COD4 en 1080p sur un 32" (je joue comme ça avec ma PS3...).

Et puis DX9...c'est le DX10 maintenant...

Enfin, c'est pas pour rentrer dans le débat, mais AMD me fait rire à chaque fois que j'en entend parler, face à Intel, c'est rien, désolé, mais c'est comme ça...

PS: désolé pour cette abscence, j'ai fait la MàJ 8.0.1 iTunes...


----------



## rizoto (3 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Bon, allez d'accord...j'ai lancé un débat à partir de mes goûts personnels, erreur...
> 
> Enfin, c'est pas pour rentrer dans le débat, mais AMD me fait rire à chaque fois que j'en entend parler, face à Intel, c'est rien, désolé, mais c'est comme ça...



Tu veux peut être en lancer un autre ??? 

AMD n'a pas toujours fait rire INTEL. Si aujourd'hui ils sont en difficulté, c'est avant tout du aux pratiques "limites" d'intel. Enfin si AMD venait à se retirer du marché des processeurs. Ce serait une très mauvaise nouvelle pour nous consommateur. Imagine le prix des processeurs INTEL sans concurrence.

AMD c'est aussi ATI, et ATI fait des très bonnes cartes video comparé à Intel  Donc ce n'est pas rien 



Macuserman a dit:


> Maintenant, dire que le G.U de la PS3 est moins puissant que sa CG, c'est n'importe quoi, va pas me dire que ton truc fait tourner COD4 en 1080p sur un 32" (je joue comme ça avec ma PS3...).



Comparons ce qui est comparable. La 360 n'a pas rougir de la PS3.

EDIT :


Macuserman a dit:


> AMD me fait rire à chaque fois que j'en entend parler, face à Intel, c'est rien, désolé, mais c'est comme ça...


 Ce serait bien plus plaisant de discuter si tu arrêtais d'affirmer des trucs pareils en étant condescendant


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Maintenant, dire que le G.U de la PS3 est moins puissant que sa CG, c'est n'importe quoi, va pas me dire que ton truc fait tourner COD4 en 1080p sur un 32" (je joue comme ça avec ma PS3...).
> 
> Et puis DX9...c'est le DX10 maintenant...


 
Voilà, ya bien grosse imcomptéhension, parce que du 1080p sur du 24 ou du 32" lol, c'est la même chose, alors tu branche ton pc à ta tv, et ça marche aussi bien.

Et oui le GPU de ta PS3 (j'en ai une aussi) et moins puissant qu'une HD4870, car le monde des PC évolue.....

Et je ne compare pas ma CG à celle de la PS3, la X1950XTX est une carte PC mais aussi celle de la 360....
1080p ça veut dire, 1920x1080, et aujoud'hui un PC ça fait facilement tourner celà....
De plus je ne sais pas si tu as remarqué, pourquoi Crysis n'a pas été porté directement sur PS3 et 360...car elles ne supportent pas Direct X 10, ça veut dire que pour faire tourner Crysis en DX10 correctement il te faut déjà une carte plus puissante que celle de ta PS3....

T'as raison aujourd'hui c'est DirectX10, combien l'utilisent ? 
Crysis, commander jecpluskoi, et quasi rien....Si bioshock a un mode directx 10 qui change légèrement la fumée, bof.
En plus je rajouterais que les versions 360 et PS3 sont légèrement moins détaillées que leur homologue PC. Ce qui ne gêne absolument personne.

Après si ta PS3 est tellement puissantes faudra m'explique l'alliasing de GTA4...qu'on ne verra jamais sur PC.
Faut pas croire qu'une console à 400Euros à une CG à 1000euros.....ils perdent déjà assez d'argent avec le CELL.

Pour le fait qu'AMD te fasse rire, face à intel, t'as pas du avoir de P4....


----------



## Nitiel (3 Octobre 2008)

Ca pars en ... 

Macuserman, j'ai un PS3 acheté pendant la premier semaine de commercialisation en France (made in japan) et je suis d'accord avec les autre la PS3 a le processeur le puisant au monde mais a une GC de merde, à mon avis Sony a du tellement dépenser d'argent pour le processeur qui lui reste moins pour la carte graphique, ou alors s&#8217;il aurait mis un CG de feux dans la PS3, elle aurait été plus cher est tous le monde aurai crier au scandale.


Les premières PS3 vendu seul à 600&#8364; été fabriquer au Japon. Les suivante pour les vendre moins cher, a partir de stater pack, on été fabriquer en chine, puis en m&#8217;étant un disque dur 40Go et en levant la rétrocompatibilité PS/PS2 il ont réussi à les baisser plus.
Donc en vendre plus et commencer a gagné de l&#8217;argent dessus.


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Ca pars en ...


 
Je susi partant pour une nouvelle rumeur, sachant que d'après MacGé la brick pourrait être un HUB Numérique faisant office de graveur, serveur de données personnel, etc....

S'ils suppriment le lecteur optique du MBP je serais pas très content.


----------



## Jarod03 (3 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Mais pour les jeux, on joue pas avec ATi...
> ---> ATi pour l'architecture aussi d'ailleurs.


 

Tu as tester les dernière hd4700 et hd4700x2 ? 
Si oui, je pense pas que tu dirai qu'on joue pas avec ati


----------



## rizoto (3 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Je susi partant pour une nouvelle rumeur, sachant que d'après MacGé la brick pourrait être un HUB Numérique faisant office de graveur, serveur de données personnel, etc....
> 
> S'ils suppriment le lecteur optique du MBP je serais pas très content.



Un dock quoi


----------



## Nitiel (3 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Un dock quoi


 
Non, un serveur multimédia équipé d'un lecteur/graveur


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2008)

Entres ceux qui critiquent le x86, le P4 et j'en passe et des meilleures...
Intel n'a peut-être pas toujours été le Intel qu'il est maintenant; mais vous m'excuserez de dire qu'un Quad Core sous Intel Centrino 2 n'a AUCUN EQUIVALENT si ce n'est un Quad Core plus puissant lui même sur du Centrino 2...

Alors bien content qu'on ait du C2D sur Mac...l'exemple parfait étant le 2.8Ghz greffé sur imac, dont PERSONNE n'a à se plaindre...

Ensuite, on peut en discuter tous ensembles, mais en MP ou sur AIM/ICQ/MSN...

Voilà pour le gros du Ati/Nvidia et Intel/AMD!

Le changement du design doit en attirer plus d'un ici je suppose....
Le changement d'un lecteur optique pour rien n'apporterait rien de bon, surtout pour un Mac Pro/MacBook Pro! 
C'est certain!


----------



## Kritzkopf (3 Octobre 2008)

Mon dieu j'ai pas eu un seul "tu vas regretter" 

M'enfin on peut revenir au sujet principal? Parce que bon c'est pas que ca m'intéresse pas le combat de consoleux mais bon...

On as idée de quand on saura qu'il y a un event le 14? Ou plutot quand est ce que les journalistes vont dire qu'ils ont les cartons d'invit'

enfin bref l'event du 9 était confirmé combien de temps avant le 9 justement (m'en souviens pas et n'as même pas remarqué une quelconque confirmation a l'époque).


----------



## Nitiel (3 Octobre 2008)

L'action Apple est passé sous la barre des 100​


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> L'action Apple est passé sous la barre des 100$ ​



Il faut prendre un ou deux éléments en compte:
*Le plan Paulson agite et effraie les bourses, par le verdict final du vote qu'il va y avoir dans quelques heures...
*Il est 14h00 à NYC, donc après la pause repas...


Pour revenir sur "The Brick"...ça promet, je le sens!


----------



## divoli (3 Octobre 2008)

On s'en tape. On est pas là pour commenter les cours de la Bourse, mais de discuter du futur MBP.

En ce qui me concerne, je pressens bien ce futur MBP pour ce mois. S'il n'y a toujours rien le 1er novembre, je m'abstiendrais dorénavant de tout pronostique de date sur ce topic...


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> On s'en tape. On est pas là pour commenter les cours de la Bourse, mais de discuter du futur MBP.
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, je pressens bien ce futur MBP pour ce mois. S'il n'y a toujours rien le 1er novembre, je m'abstiendrais dorénavant de tout pronostique de date sur ce topic...



Il est clair pour moi qu'il y en a un nouveau ce mois-ci.
Apple doit le faire, ses gammes sont vieillissantes (portables surtout, même si les iMac, Mac Pro et Mac mini pourraient être revus), ne valent plus forcément leur prix, mais sont toujours des valeurs sûres.

Voilà pourquoi Apple annoncera Mardi 7 octobre la confirmation d'un Event le 14 octobre...


----------



## Kritzkopf (3 Octobre 2008)

Ok!


----------



## divoli (3 Octobre 2008)

On ne peut pas se fier aux rumeurs. Mais bien souvent, on voit apparaitre des rumeurs particulièrement insistantes sur tous les sites Mac quelques jours avant la sortie d'un nouveau produit.

Pour le moment, je ne vois rien de telle, qui pourrait annoncer l'arrivée d'un MBP dans les jours qui viennent. Mais rien n'est impossible pour le mois d'octobre.

Il est clair que le MBP doit être révisé le plus vite possible, pour les raisons que l'on a expliqué des dizaines de fois.


----------



## flotow (3 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il est clair que le MBP doit être révisé le plus vite possible, pour les raisons que l'on a expliqué des dizaines de fois.



@melaure: tu vois, meme divoli pense qu'un retour au PPC 


ok,


----------



## Nitiel (3 Octobre 2008)

Et pourquoi pas, Apple n'utiliserait pas de la fibre de carbone pour le châssis et de alu pour l'habiller avec des joints étanche pour l'utiliser dans des endroits humides, chaud ou dans le froid.


----------



## §mat§ (3 Octobre 2008)

(Je débarque)

C'est quoi ce montage vert minable tiré à partir d'une photo typée 80's? C'est censé illustrer quoi? être un teaser réalisé fait par Apple?

Quoi qu'il en soit les nouvelles de ces prochains jours nous informerons sur la crédibilité des rumeurs passées.
Nous saurons rapidement à quoi nous en tenir.


----------



## flotow (3 Octobre 2008)

non, un teaser fait par un site de rumeurs (je sais plus lequel)
bref, demain, de nouvelles infos


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas, Apple n'utiliserait pas de la fibre de carbone pour le châssis et de alu pour l'habiller avec des joints étanche pour l'utiliser dans des endroits humides, chaud ou dans le froid.


 
Ouai, ya vriament plus rien à dire sur les MBP......

Personne n'a peur qu'ils nous suppriment le lecteur avec la possibilité de l'iBrick serveur multimédia (qui n'est pas un dock...) ?
Si bien sûr l'Ibrick tel que présenté dans la news.


----------



## Nitiel (3 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Ouai, ya vriament plus rien à dire sur les MBP......
> 
> Personne n'a peur qu'ils nous suppriment le lecteur avec la possibilité de l'iBrick serveur multimédia (qui n'est pas un dock...) ?
> Si bien sûr l'Ibrick tel que présenté dans la news.


 
Apple ne fera pas cette erreur sur MacBook Pro peut être sur le MacBook mais pas le Pro.


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Entres ceux qui critiquent le x86, le P4 et j'en passe et des meilleures...
> Intel n'a peut-être pas toujours été le Intel qu'il est maintenant; mais vous m'excuserez de dire qu'un Quad Core sous Intel Centrino 2 n'a AUCUN EQUIVALENT si ce n'est un Quad Core plus puissant lui même sur du Centrino 2...


 
Sérieux, heuresement que ton image de profil de Chrome, sinon tu paraîtraît crédible 
T'arrive du dit AMD caca, Ati caca dans les jeux, mes potes c'est des super-gamers avec des nVidia.
Et tu retourne la balle en disant, les gens critiquent x86, P4 j'en passe et des meilleures....
Et la tu repars pour nous faire un cours de bourse....

Allez je demande un pronostic minutieux de ce que sera le MBP ?

P.S: Pour moi, s'il y a la Brick, il y a event, sinon les produits pourraient très bien sortir du jour au lendemain.


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Apple ne fera pas cette erreur sur MacBook Pro peut être sur le MacBook mais pas le Pro.


 
J'espère que t'as raison, parce que pour moi se serait une énorme erreure.
La grosse galère pour installer un autre OS, pour stocker les données, et cela signifierait l'impossibilité de lire du BR, même avec la Brick.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2008)

Ecrire à chaque fois deux messages à la suite, c'est pour ton compteur?!
-----> Je suis un Pro-Intel (image d'avant) et pro-Nvidia.
Alors je m'excuse, mais j'aimerais qu'on me laisse avec mes goûts...

On retourne sur les MacBook Pro?! 

---> ibrick sera à mon avis énorme!
Une nouvelle gamme, c'est sûr!


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

On peut pas dire que c'est un Apple, mais.....un doute pourrait subsister.


----------



## flotow (3 Octobre 2008)

double superdrive?!


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> double superdrive?!


C'est là qu'est l'innovation....

C'est juste que si Nvidia a (rumeur) reporté la sortie de son chipset au 15 Octobre pour qu'Apple sorte la veille son MacBook et MBP avec chipset Nvidia, on peut penser que nvidia pourrait dévoiler son chipset sur un MB.

Bravo 2000ème post sur ce topic où encore rien a été révélé. En espèrant que ça arrive un jour.


----------



## flotow (3 Octobre 2008)

ouais, mais bon, je veux bien deux SD, mais:
1) a quoi ca sert sur un portable?
2) tu met le reste ou?! (surtout sur un MBP ou tu as un vrai chip graphique, un proc puissant et de taille normale (et non pas aussi petit que celui du MBA) etc.

bref, pour moi, ca ne tiens pas dans la coque tout ca.. et ca ne sert a rien


----------



## rizoto (3 Octobre 2008)

Y a une fente plus grosse que l'autre


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ouais, mais bon, je veux bien deux SD, mais:
> 1) a quoi ca sert sur un portable?
> 2) tu met le reste ou?! (surtout sur un MBP ou tu as un vrai chip graphique, un proc puissant et de taille normale (et non pas aussi petit que celui du MBA) etc.
> 
> bref, pour moi, ca ne tiens pas dans la coque tout ca.. et ca ne sert a rien


 

D'un autre côté ça n'a pas la prétention d'être un MB, ou MBP.....:mouais:
Simplement l'image peut amenée à penser que nVidia, pourrait présenté son chipset sur MB et MBP, après l'event....Et comme nVidia présente son chipset le 15, le 14 serait un bon jour pour les nouveaux modèles.

nVidia n'alait non plsu balancé un vrai visuel des MB et MBP, je pense que ça serait passé auprès d'Apple.


----------



## Nitiel (3 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> On peut pas dire que c'est un Apple, mais.....un doute pourrait subsister.


 
S'il est comme çà, Alors il est magnifique !


----------



## rizoto (3 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> S'il est comme çà, Alors il est magnifique !



D'un coté c'est marqué en gros "PC" :mouais:

Toutes les annonces fait par des constructeurs de matos ne seront forcément lié à l'arrivée de produits apple.

Faut respirer un coup et desserrer les fesses là


----------



## Nitiel (3 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> D'un coté c'est marqué en gros "PC" :mouais:
> 
> Toutes les annonces fait par des constructeurs de matos ne seront forcément lié à l'arrivée de produits apple.
> 
> Faut respirer un coup et desserrer les fesses là


 
Là comparer a certain fake, il a de la classe ! fin, épuré, élégant, luxueux !!! Il lui manque que le clavier noir du macbook air


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2008)

Il est vraiment énorme qu'Nvidia utiliserait la photo d'un MacBook Pro pas encore sorti...pour vanter les mérites des produits pour PC!!!

Mais il ressemble énormément à MacBook Pro...
Si on suivait l'image, et si elle dispaîssait avant le 14, ce serait un signe, peut-être...

Mais quoi alors, un lecteur BRD et un Lecteur/Graveur DVD ?


----------



## rizoto (3 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Mais quoi alors, un lecteur BRD et un Lecteur/Graveur DVD ?



aucune chance 

niveau volume c'est pas le meilleur compromis...


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

Nouvel indice sur la Brick, qui est censé être le 3ème....j'ai du en louper un.







http://blogs.computerworld.com/the_macbook_brick


----------



## flotow (3 Octobre 2008)

c'est la nouvelle gamme de produit chez Apple...
c'est 'brut' maintenant, plus de design 'doux' mais des blocs comme ca


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2008)

Soit c'est une bonne blague, soit Apple a peur des photos volées...

Donc, Nvidia a mis une fausse image...ou alors c'est une vraie à étudier en profondeur.


----------



## flotow (3 Octobre 2008)

ou alors on attend le 14


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> c'est la nouvelle gamme de produit chez Apple...
> c'est 'brut' maintenant, plus de design 'doux' mais des blocs comme ca


 
Surtout si on recoupe ça avec le premier indice :





What does "The Brick" mean? Can anyone out there help us out? This is one of those tipsters that has a solid track record so we want to go along for the ride. 
Maybe we can figure out this riddle together ?
Auquel il faut rajouter le canon vert, poser sur le livre pointant vers le logo Apple.




Tucpasquic a dit:


> ou alors on attend le 14


 A t'on vraiment le choix ??


----------



## rizoto (3 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Nouvel indice sur la Brick, qui est censé être le 3ème....j'ai du en louper un.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tucpasquic a dit:


> c'est la nouvelle gamme de produit chez Apple...
> c'est 'brut' maintenant, plus de design 'doux' mais des blocs comme ca



nan, c'est un macpro pas encore fabriqué


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

Humm, bon on pourrait penser que, la fente du Lego soit un lecteur....inséré dans le cube d'aluminium, mais où pourrait ce placé l'indice 2, une brique écolo.....

Quelqu'un a des idées ?


----------



## melaure (3 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> S'il est comme çà, Alors il est magnifique !



C'est une pub NVidia !!! En quoi tu peux prendre ça comme une indication ? Il aurait mis un éléphant dessus, tu aurais hurler : ça y est le prochain Mac, c 'est un éléphant ???

Vous êtes un régal pour les commerciaux !


----------



## rizoto (3 Octobre 2008)

P't être qui vont faire un mac mini en alu, upgradable par ajout de briques.

Ce serait donc la tour Apple customisable à souhait et facilement montable.


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> P't être qui vont faire un mac mini en alu, upgradable par ajout de briques.
> 
> Ce serait donc la tour Apple customisable à souhait et facilement montable.


 
J'aime bien cette idée, beaucoup plus que le dock....
Sur 9to5mac, il est dit que logiquement cette brique serait énorme, fantastique...etc.

L'idée vient de me venir à l'esprit quand je pense à l'iPhone et l'App Store, et la deuxième photo qui me faisait penser à Half-Lfe.

Cette Brique pourrait elle être une console de jeux vidéo ?
J'ai du mal à me croire moi même, mais bon.


----------



## Nitiel (3 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est une pub NVidia !!! En quoi tu peux prendre ça comme une indication ? Il aurait mis un éléphant dessus, tu aurais hurler : ça y est le prochain Mac, c 'est un éléphant ???
> 
> Vous êtes un régal pour les commerciaux !


 
Non mais si Apple sort un MacBook Pro comme çà, je l'achete parce qu'il épuré, luxueux, classe, et il a pas l'aire fragile ce qui manque un peux au mbp actuel d'après moi.

Mais il a quand même un aire de fake de macbook pro !?


----------



## rizoto (3 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Non mais si Apple sort un MacBook Pro comme çà, je l'achete parce qu'il épuré, luxueux, classe, et il a pas l'aire fragile ce qui manque un peux au mbp actuel d'après moi.



Tu décris un dessin, ce n'est pas une photo la pub nvidia. de plus je croyais que tu n'achetais pas un produit juste parcequ'il est classe.

Le MBP actuel n'est pas épuré, luxueux, classe mais est fragile. C'est la meilleure....


----------



## melaure (3 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Non mais si Apple sort un MacBook Pro comme çà, je l'achete parce qu'il épuré, luxueux, classe, et il a pas l'aire fragile ce qui manque un peux au mbp actuel d'après moi.
> 
> Mais il a quand même un aire de fake de macbook pro !?



Attend de voir ce que ce sera en vrai ? Tu peux baser ton futur achat sur un rendu en image de synthèse d'une machine qui n'est qu'un hypothétique futur MBP ?


----------



## DarkDestiny (3 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Attend de voir ce que ce sera en vrai ? Tu peux baser ton futur achat sur un rendu en image de synthèse ?


 
Certains hommes oui, mais là je parle de femmes pas de MacBook Pro....


----------



## Kritzkopf (3 Octobre 2008)

Mais vous partez dans des délires... 

A quoi ça sert deux lecteurs/graveurs sur un portable? A rien! ou est ce qu'il y aurait la place déjà? Je vois pas l'intérêt d'autant que les MBP sont connus pour chauffer assez comme ça... et c'est qu'une pub Nvidia...

...Et on va pas revenir sur le blu ray qui est, pour l'instant, de la pure geekerie!...

...et sans faire le rabajoie mais le coup de la brique ca peut être tout et n'importe quoi a ce stade...

(je n'ose même pas imaginer la tête de certains si y a rien le 14)


----------



## DarkDestiny (4 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Mais vous partez dans des délires...
> 
> A quoi ça sert deux lecteurs/graveurs sur un portable? A rien! ou est ce qu'il y aurait la place déjà? Je vois pas l'intérêt d'autant que les MBP sont connus pour chauffer assez comme ça... et c'est qu'une pub Nvidia...


 
C'est quoi aussi vos folies de deux lecteurs.....C'est qu'une image de sythèse, d'un PC portable, il n'y a pas deux lecteurs, et ce PC n'existe pas...

La Brick ça peut être tout et n'importe quoi, justement c'est ça qui est bien...
J'imagine pas ta tête à toi aussi s'il y a pas de MB/MBP le 14....


----------



## BS0D (4 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> J'imagine pas ta tête à toi aussi s'il y a pas de MB/MBP le 14....



Ha, je sais pas pourquoi .... mais j'ai un mauvais pressentiment à ce propos


----------



## Kritzkopf (4 Octobre 2008)

Bah non normalement le 14, ca fera une semaine que j'ai un MBP


----------



## DarkDestiny (4 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Bah non normalement le 14, ca fera une semaine que j'ai un MBP


 
Pardon, faut m'expliquer là ?

BS0D il ne faut jamais laisser entrevoir qu'on a peur, mais bon toi ça va, t'as un masque.


----------



## BS0D (4 Octobre 2008)

*même pas peur,* j'en ai d'jà un MBP moi 
je le change que SI, et seulement SI les modifications sur le nouveau sont valables, et font vraiment leurs preuves... 

et ça dépendra des composants aussi


----------



## Jarod03 (4 Octobre 2008)

je voulais biensur dir 4870 et 4870x2, mais j'ai pas de fonction édit xD


----------



## Kritzkopf (4 Octobre 2008)

Bah disons que ca c'est pas vu dans la masse de flood mais je compte l'acheter le petit 

Simplement, il me le faut absolument pour novembre, je le commande ce WE et après j'ai 14 jours pour l'échanger avec le probable nouveau modèle de la mort qui tue...

...Si MAJ il y a, j'échange, et comme ca Apple perd de l'argent en reprenant la machine etc et ca lui apprenda a jouer avec mes nerfs 

Si y a pas MAJ, bah j'ai déjà un MBP, je switch tranquille et je vais pas me précipiter sur l'Apple Store en priant pour l'avoir avant Novembre

D'autant que dans tout ca, si il n'y a pas de MAJ ce qui serait totalement ahurissant, la seule "date" qui a été dite est janvier...

...Ceci dit Apple serait vraiment à la rue là

Je verrais bien si c'est un bon plan, je suppose. En tout cas si je finis avec un MBP que j'aurais pas avoir depuis 3 mois je regrette pas, a force de réfléchir a son achat dans tous les sens on en est bien sur...

...quand on voit les problèmes de certains avec leurs pc et surtout si on compare les prix réel (hard + soft) etc...

...m'enfin j'ai pas a convaincre qui que ce soit de pourquoi prendre un mac!


----------



## DarkDestiny (4 Octobre 2008)

Cet entourloupeur de base le Kritzkopf, petit chenapan va.

BS0D j'aurais déjà un Mac, j'attendrais patiemment, c'est simplement que Lundi j'attaque tout un tas de truc avec ma vieille machine (java, XHTML, VM, Linux, 2008 Server, C, C++, etc...).

Il me faut une machine avec un pross tangible.

Jarod03 j'avais saisis de mon côté, si t'avais pas la fonction éditer, c'est parce que ton compte c'est auto-délogger.


----------



## Kritzkopf (4 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Cet entourloupeur de base le Kritzkopf, petit chenapan va.



Bah ca me parait honnête 

Peut être qu'un jour ca coutera plus à Apple en échange que de faire des MAJ brutales sans prévenir


----------



## Macuserman (4 Octobre 2008)

C'est clair que c'est un peu une arnaque, mais si on estime qu'ils les sortent pour de bon le 14/10, alors tu devrais attendre l'annonce en acheter un à 1400&#8364; à la FNAC, le renvoyer et en demander un nouveau, si tu as de la chance, ils les auront eus...

PS: pour ceux d'entres vous qui sont sur FaceBook, je vous invite à rejoindre mon nouveau groupe.
Dans la section "recherche", tapez "Apple French Community"...voilà, j'ai fait un peu de pub!


----------



## BS0D (4 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Dans la section "recherche", tapez "Apple French Community"...voilà, j'ai fait un peu de pub!


 
I'm joining now


----------



## Macuserman (4 Octobre 2008)

Accepté...avec joie!
J'espère que ça va être sympa! 

Les rumeurs sur la brique s'emplifient...


----------



## droyze (4 Octobre 2008)

Moi ce que j'espere  si ils sortent le 14 c'est qu'ils soient directement en stock. Parceque je pars en Australie début novembre et il me faut absolument un pc portable pour las bas.

Généralement, Apple ne confirme pas 15 jours à l'avance pour une sortie ou keynote?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Octobre 2008)

droyze a dit:


> Moi ce que j'espere  si ils sortent le 14 c'est qu'ils soient directement en stock. Parceque je pars en Australie début novembre et il me faut absolument un pc portable pour las bas.
> 
> Généralement, Apple ne confirme pas 15 jours à l'avance pour une sortie ou keynote?


Pas forcemment...7 jours à l'avance pour "Let's Rock" me semble-t-il...


----------



## Pdg (4 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Les rumeurs sur la brique s'emplifient...


 
Alors, de source sure (moi ), la fameuse "Brick", ne serait pas un nouvel appareil révolutionnaire, mais bien la nouvelle matière dans laquelle serait faite la robe des futurs MBP.... Après le plastique qui fendille, après l'aluminium qui chauffe, voici venir LA BRIQUE ! Le matériau inaltérable des nouveaux MacBooks.

Prévoire brouettes 


(désolé, je ne suis plus lààà ! )


----------



## melaure (4 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Accepté...avec joie!
> J'espère que ça va être sympa!
> 
> Les rumeurs sur la brique s'emplifient...



Arrêter de ch... des briques !!!


----------



## Macuserman (4 Octobre 2008)

News sur certains fronts...

MacBook: ici.
La Brick: là.

W&S


----------



## melaure (4 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> News sur certains fronts...
> 
> MacBook: ici.
> La Brick: là.
> ...



En quoi ce sont des news ??? 

Bon ok le dessin du MacBookPro 30" est marrant 

Je suis sur que tu crois que c'est un vrai !


----------



## Macuserman (4 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> En quoi ce sont des news ???
> 
> Bon ok le dessin du MacBookPro 30" est marrant
> 
> Je suis sur que tu crois que c'est un vrai !



Même pas! 

Ce sont juste deux petits liens pour ceux qui débarqueraient, qu'ils n'aient pas à remonter trop en arrière ! 

J'ai vraiment, vraiment hâte d'être au 14/10!


----------



## BS0D (4 Octobre 2008)

j'aime bien, l'abruti qui a photoshoppé ça a quand meme abusé sur la taille de la tasse à coté du truc 
je parle meme pas de la taille du clavier en proportion... mwaha!


----------



## Macuserman (4 Octobre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> j'aime bien, l'abruti qui a photoshoppé ça a quand meme abusé sur la taille de la tasse à coté du truc
> je parle meme pas de la taille du clavier en proportion... mwaha!


Non seulement les proportions sont carrément exagérées; mais en plus...

Quel est l'intérêt d'un portable 30" ?


----------



## BS0D (4 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Quel est l'intérêt d'un portable 30" ?


 
ça tue un peu l'intérêt de la portabilité on va dire... 
déjà 17" ça fait limite encombrant dans un sac, alors bon


----------



## Macuserman (4 Octobre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> ça tue un peu l'intérêt de la portabilité on va dire...
> déjà 17" ça fait limite encombrant dans un sac, alors bon



Même le HP de 20" est énorme...
Même si le 17" MacBook Pro est pour moi le portable le plus abouti au monde, je dois dire que tous sont de très très bons modèles.

Enfin, bon...waiting for the 14th October twenty zero eight...


----------



## droyze (4 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Alors, de source sure (moi ), la fameuse "Brick", ne serait pas un nouvel appareil révolutionnaire, mais bien la nouvelle matière dans laquelle serait faite la robe des futurs MBP.... Après le plastique qui fendille, après l'aluminium qui chauffe, voici venir LA BRIQUE ! Le matériau inaltérable des nouveaux MacBooks.
> 
> Prévoire brouettes
> 
> ...




Sur un forum, j'ai vu que quelqu'un savait ce que c'était. Aparement ça serait un iPhone Rouge avec 32Go de mémoire


----------



## Kritzkopf (4 Octobre 2008)

Mais non la brique c'est Apple qui se lance dans l'immobillier avec LEGO, tout le monde sait ca


----------



## rizoto (4 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Mais non la brique c'est Apple qui se lance dans l'immobillier avec LEGO, tout le monde sait ca



espérons qu'il y ai des offres de financements intéressantes


----------



## melaure (4 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Même le HP de 20" est énorme...
> Même si le 17" MacBook Pro est pour moi le portable le plus abouti au monde, je dois dire que tous sont de très très bons modèles.



Sauf, sauf ...si tu peux plier le tout en deux ou trois !!! Le MBP 30" pliable, ça se serait une révolution !


----------



## aCLR (5 Octobre 2008)

&#8230;autant qu'il intègre une tablette graphique :style:







​



Un pur fake  ​


----------



## §mat§ (5 Octobre 2008)

Concernant le produit "Brick", des rumeurs (9to5mac) semblent affirmer que ce serait un MacBook constitué d'un seul bloc d'aluminium taillé au laser (manufacturé?) et non plus une sorte de petit Mac Pro.

Ce serait donc léger, costaud et peu onéreux à produire. En espérant que ce genre de produit ne vienne pas uniformiser la gamme de laptops... 

Bon, dans deux jours nous pourrons nous faire une idée sur la nature de cette éventuelle future révision ou au moins sur son existence. Autant dire que s'il y a confirmation, c'est soulagement général.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Concernant le produit "Brick", des rumeurs (9to5mac) semblent affirmer que ce serait un MacBook


Lappellation _Brick_ mévoquerait plutôt quelque chose de modulaire : un système déléments que lon pourrait additionner à sa guise pour se constituer une _chaîne_ informatique comme une chaîne Hifi. Cela évoque de toute façon quelque chose de massif et non pas un portable.


----------



## toutletoutim (5 Octobre 2008)

Pour moi il faut que ce soit une macbook que l'on puisse pluger dans un écran (donc 15" en tant que portable pur) avec dans cet écran un 2nd disque plus de mémoir plus de carte graphique

avec en plus un scanner retinien (comme toshiba) allez je me contenterai d'un lecteur d'empruntes pour ne plus avoir à retenir mes mots de passes

et encore lecteur multicarte (je trouve que ça manque)


----------



## Pierre-Nico (5 Octobre 2008)

toutletoutim a dit:


> Pour moi il faut que ce soit une macbook que l'on puisse pluger dans un écran (donc 15" en tant que portable pur) avec dans cet écran un 2nd disque



la je vote pour, une station d'acceuil pour MBA !!!


----------



## §mat§ (5 Octobre 2008)

Si effectivement le mot "Brick" n'évoque pour personne les ordinateurs portables, il semblerait néanmoins que ce soit bien un MacBook et non un serveur/tour/station d'accueil...

http://www.9to5mac.com/macbook-brick

http://blogs.computerworld.com/the_macbook_brick

M'enfin, ça me semble bizarre.


----------



## DarkDestiny (5 Octobre 2008)

Faut pas allez chercher midi à 14H, qui a amené la rumeur de la "Brick" ? 9to5Mac.
qui révèle ce qu'est la "Brick" ? 9to5Mac.

Donc ya pas de raison que ce soit autre chose que ce qui a été annoncé. A savoir un MB/MBP taille en une seule pièce d'alu..
Pour ce que ça apporte pour le client, franchement pas grand chose, je pense que personne n'était outré des petites vis du MBP. 
This is Huge, ouai bof, niveau tarifaire ça pourrait être plus sympa.

J'aurais préfèré une confirmation de l'event ou autre, j'espère d'ailleurs qu'on l'aura bientôt cette confirmation.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (5 Octobre 2008)

pour moi le mot brick représente un bloc dont le but est de consolider une installation, par exemple une maison, ce qui va donc dans le sens d'un dock écran pour MBA, enfin tout ce que je veux, pour l'instant, c'est ces foutus invitations pour le 14 !!!


----------



## Nitiel (5 Octobre 2008)

Je trouve génial, le nouveau procède de fabrication d'Apple (http://www.9to5mac.com/macbook-brick), imaginer un macbook pro dont la coque est presque parfaite (grâce aux lasers), solide (bloc d'aluminium avion et plus de vice), élégante (grâce aux lasers), .... !!!! Un rêve !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2008)

Si c'est ça j'achète direct, avant le la cris économique ne réduise mes économies à de la monnaie de singe. LA finition de mon macbook (mi-2007) est vraiment infâme.


----------



## DarkDestiny (5 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> pour moi le mot brick représente un bloc dont le but est de consolider une installation, par exemple une maison, ce qui va donc dans le sens d'un dock écran pour MBA, enfin tout ce que je veux, pour l'instant, c'est ces foutus invitations pour le 14 !!!


 
Non, mais non, brick c'est une brique d'alu....C'est tout, c'est pas un dock.
Ceux qui ont apportés la nouvelle de la brick, sont ceux qui révèle ce que c'est CQFD.
Je vois pas quel serait leur but de nous apporté un news sur l'existence de la brick, de nous révèler ce que c'est, si c'est pour après nosu dire et non on vous a mentis en faite la brick c'est un dock/Gros Canular/serveur multimédia/station spatiale...

Nitiel imagine aussi l'inconvénient, pas d'ajouts de mémoires, de changement de DD, des coûts de réparations encore plus exorbitants....Enfin, après je spécule un peu là, c'est temps ci c'est pas bon de spéculer, mais pourrait il y avoir des inconvéniement, j'aimerais surtout un truc solide plus qu'un truc encore plus fin, encore plus léger, encore plus fragile.
Après faut vori le rendu mais c'est pas non plus un truc ENORME. Ca rendrait peut être service au MB.


----------



## §mat§ (5 Octobre 2008)

Très franchement ça ne casse pas 3 pattes à un canard cette histoire de manufacture, c'est pas "ioudge" comme 9to5mac l'a dit. 

Pour ce qui est de l'appellation "Brick", si c'est effectivement un MacBook, ça ne laisse a priori rien présager de très sympa niveau design... J'ai du mal à saisir les raisons d'un tel nom pour un ordinateur qui n'aura certainement rien d'une brique (ni sa forme, ni son aspect fonctionnel).

Tout ce que je demande c'est que le 7, les journaleux reçoivent leur petit carton d'invit', hop, upgrade important la semaine suivante, les MBP valent leur prix, tout le monde est content, ventes boostées et on n'en parle plus - jusqu'à l'ouverture d'un topic du même type.


----------



## toutletoutim (5 Octobre 2008)

c'est loin le 14...
Encore faut il qu'il y ait qq chose le 14...


moi je veux un MBP que l'on peut mettre dans un écran.... c'est tout

limite même je vais plus loin une brick avec un petit écran 14 ou 13 (un vrai portable quoi) en une seule piece si vous voulez mais que je puisse docker dans un ecran avec un ajout de dd plus mémoire plus carte graphique

en gros un tout en un un portable un vrai avec une superbe autonomie pas trop, un disuqe ssd de 100go et toute la conectique nécessaire  et quand je le branche dans un écran de 26 pouces (ça me suffira) j'ai un dd supplémentaire 750 voir 1000 go une crate graphique de toner, et un double processeur ultra puissant (là je rêve)

en gros un mac qui sait tout faire voyager longtemps et une fois à la maison ou au travail une machine de guerre..

Je suis dans mon rêve là pourvu que je me réveille le 14 avec mon rêve qui se réalise..

Et si ça arrive un jour, les autres auront pris 10 ans dans la vue...


----------



## Pdg (5 Octobre 2008)

toutletoutim a dit:


> Je suis dans mon rêve là pourvu que je me réveille le 14 avec mon rêve qui se réalise..



Moui... Suggestion : peut-être devrais-tu te réveiller tout de suite ? :rateau:



toutletoutim a dit:


> Et si ça arrive un jour, les autres auront pris 10 ans dans la vue...



Peut-être, mais plus sûrement d'ici 10 ans. :love:


----------



## toutletoutim (5 Octobre 2008)

oui je sais que je rêve mais c'est encore pas imposé :rateau: alors j'en profite

et puis on ne sais jamais je sais que Steve lit tout ce que j'écris alors il va me pondre ça d'ici le 14


A je rêve encore je crois...

allez a plus


----------



## Nitiel (5 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Nitiel imagine aussi l'inconvénient, pas d'ajouts de mémoires, de changement de DD, des coûts de réparations encore plus exorbitants....Enfin, après je spécule un peu là, c'est temps ci c'est pas bon de spéculer, mais pourrait il y avoir des inconvéniement, j'aimerais surtout un truc solide plus qu'un truc encore plus fin, encore plus léger, encore plus fragile.
> Après faut vori le rendu mais c'est pas non plus un truc ENORME. Ca rendrait peut être service au MB.


 
Je pense il aura quand même une trappe pour changer le DD, la mémoire, la batterie, ...


----------



## Raul10 (5 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Je pense il aura quand même une trappe pour changer le DD, la mémoire, la batterie, ...



Comme tu le dis, c'est sur qu'il y aura une trappe ou un truc du genre. Sinon comment Apple va t'il assembler l'ordinateur ?
Je sais (si cette rumeur est vrai) qu'il vont "tailler" la coque au laser, mais les composants à l'intérieur, il va bien falloir les mettre


----------



## toutletoutim (5 Octobre 2008)

oui si c'est ça il y aura des trappes , pas pour apple mais pour les utilisateurs


----------



## xao85 (5 Octobre 2008)

Moi je souhaite juste un nouveau macbook pro!  Ca serait déjà pas mal!


----------



## frolick10 (5 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Allez...je vais vous sortir d'un trvail peut-être monotone et fatiguant (Sinon, retournez bosser!!!!  ).
> 
> Je vais vous postez une petite image...et vous devrez me dire vers quoi ça tend.
> 
> ...



Bah voilà l'explication du laser... il taille l'ibrick !


----------



## toutletoutim (5 Octobre 2008)

beau fond d'ecran et pi c'est tout... lol
le 14 c'est quand déjà...
enfin pour qu'il y ait qq chose le 14 il faut déjà qu'il y ait des invitations


----------



## lainbebop (5 Octobre 2008)

ou pas... Laple store peut très bien reouvrir le 14 avec les nouveaux MacBook


----------



## Raul10 (5 Octobre 2008)

toutletoutim a dit:


> beau fond d'ecran et pi c'est tout... lol
> le 14 c'est quand déjà...
> enfin pour qu'il y ait qq chose le 14 il faut déjà qu'il y ait des invitations



Si les invitations sont envoyés comme pour le Special Event du 9 Septembre, Apple devrait les envoyer mardi prochain.


----------



## DarkDestiny (5 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> ou pas... Laple store peut très bien reouvrir le 14 avec les nouveaux MacBook


 Ya de grandes chances....à part une nouvelle coque et l'upgrade des composants, c'est assez mince pour un event.

Mais bon l'event de septembre il n'y avait pas de quoi en faire un show.


----------



## bartfs (6 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour !!! 
J'ai suivi ce topic depuis le début et je tiens a vous remercier tous pour les infos, remarques et réflexions que vous avez faites.
Je fait appel a vous car je pars bientôt aux states (N.Y) et j'envisage de revenir avec un macbook pro tout neuf , mais je ne sais pas si je dois prendre des précautions pour le dédouanage et je voulais savoir si quelqu'un en sait un peu plus sur la question de facon a ce que je n'ai pas de probleme pour le ramener 
merci a tous pour ce topic 

Bartfs


----------



## rizoto (6 Octobre 2008)

bartfs a dit:


> Bonjour !!!
> J'ai suivi ce topic depuis le début et je tiens a vous remercier tous pour les infos, remarques et réflexions que vous avez faites.
> Je fait appel a vous car je pars bientôt aux states (N.Y) et j'envisage de revenir avec un macbook pro tout neuf , mais je ne sais pas si je dois prendre des précautions pour le dédouanage et je voulais savoir si quelqu'un en sait un peu plus sur la question de facon a ce que je n'ai pas de probleme pour le ramener
> merci a tous pour ce topic
> ...



Il y a pleins de posts qui en parlent sur le forum, fais une petite recherche


----------



## Macuserman (6 Octobre 2008)

La découpe laser permettrait tout de même une trape HDD, un accès batterie, un rajout hardware, accès à la RAM et tout le tiontouin habituel! 

Mais faudra voir quand même, ça peut promettre...

Mais....je ne vois pas la "révolution industrielle" que ça peut produire.
La découpe laser est-elle plus rapide que de faire pièces après pièces; oui...bon, d'accord, ça peut faire avancer certaines choses...


----------



## miko974 (6 Octobre 2008)

En fait, c'est surtout plus chere... Personnellement j'y crois pas tellement.


----------



## Pdg (6 Octobre 2008)

He bien moi je trouve que c'est vraiment quelque chose d'énorme. Si c'est fiable et ben fait (et surtout si c'est vrai, mais je ne vois pas de raison d'en douter, à part si 9to5mac est suicidaire), c'est du tout bon et ça apporte de vrais avancées. Je ne m'attendais pas outre mesure à une toute nouvelle gamme démente ou un serveur monstrueux pour 40 euros. 

Enfin on verra déjà les annonces officielles, mais ça n'augure que du bon


----------



## rizoto (6 Octobre 2008)

La decoupe laser ou a eau Ca existe depuis des annees. Si en terme de production, il ya des avantages. Pour nous consommateur, il n'y a pas de revolution.

en plus, on sort complement du domaine de competence d'apple :mouais:


----------



## kevinh44fr (6 Octobre 2008)

Apple a encore combien de temps avant d'anoncer une keynote pour le 14? Je suppose qu'elle ne peut pas l'annoncer la veille, donc on doit s'attendre à l'avoir demain cette anonce ou jamais? ^^


----------



## Pdg (6 Octobre 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> Apple a encore combien de temps avant d'anoncer une keynote pour le 14? Je suppose qu'elle ne peut pas l'annoncer la veille, donc on doit s'attendre à l'avoir demain cette anonce ou jamais? ^^



Pour la 72ème fois : on n'en sait rien. La dernière fois, c'était 1 semaine avant. Donc demain, en fin d'après-midi, ou pas. Mais (mode optimiste) : il est encore possible qu'il y ait mise à jour sans keynote, à la limite juste un communiqué de presse.

Ouala.


----------



## Kritzkopf (6 Octobre 2008)

*heureux d'avoir prévu le coup*


----------



## DarkDestiny (6 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> He bien moi je trouve que c'est vraiment quelque chose d'énorme. Si c'est fiable et ben fait (et surtout si c'est vrai, mais je ne vois pas de raison d'en douter, à part si 9to5mac est suicidaire), c'est du tout bon et ça apporte de vrais avancées.


 
Comme quoi ??
Si il y a des trappes ou autres, il y a des vis ou des clips....je vois pas ou est le truc énorme ??


C'est quand même drôle, je lis à quelques endroits, le MBP est le portable le plus réussi du monde etc....
Maitenant on va entendre, ya pas de vis c'est miraculeux c'était pas top avant (je ne vise pas PDG).

Pour moi ça ne servira qu'à Apple. J'attends de voir, mais pour l'instant je ne vois pas du totu l'utilité pour l'utilisateur, et c'est pas pour ça qu'on aura un plus beau MBP.


----------



## flotow (6 Octobre 2008)

l'interet, c'est que si est tout en un bloc, c'est plus solide, plus resistant puisque il n'y a pas de jeu

c'est tout l'interet 
apres, on verra


----------



## §mat§ (6 Octobre 2008)

Dans l'absolu, une pièce unique d'aluminium sera plus esthétique que de voir manifesté l'aspect fonctionnel via les vis etc...
Ceci, dit, je ne vois pas trop comment l'absence de vis pourrait être mise en oeuvre sans limiter les accès au matériel interne.

Concernant les avantages que pourrait en tirer l'utilisateur:
- d'une part une solidité accrue, une intégrité de la machine, pas de joints entre différentes pièces etc...
- bénéfices d'un design peut-être plus poussé, esthétisme de la pièce unique de métal

Donc a priori, rien d'exceptionnel. A voir.


----------



## Pdg (6 Octobre 2008)

L'intéret pour le consommateur n'est pas forcément évident. Il n'est pas forcément visible. On ne s'en rend peut-être même pas compte ! Et pourtant il est là... Oui, parfois, des innovations passent totalement inaperçues, et pourtant sont des avancées majeures pour l'usager. Je ne sais pas ce que ça va changer en réalité, mais ça me parait positif. 

Ca me parait positif niveau intégration, niveau possibilités de design, niveau robustesse. Après, s'il n'y a plus de possibilité de customisation, alors effectivement, c'est merdique. Mais pas forcément. On peut faire une coque en une pièce et laisser une batterie amovible... Qui cache le compartiment des RAM et DD. 

Je vais parler de ce que je connais, les innovations en matière de production de médicaments sont essentiellement favorables aux industries (je ne parlerai pas du tout de nouveaux médocs, hein), mais beaucoup sont favorables au patient, et pourtant, ça ne se voit pas. Les gens ne le savent pas. Exemple simple, des industries claquent de millions pour étudier le packaging de certains médocs. Si c'est pour beaucoup pour favoriser la pub (pour ceux en vente libre), c'est également pour favoriser la bonne prise du traitement. Ca, on ne le voit pas forcément. Et je ne parle pas d'innovations galénique... En effet, quelle différence entre un comprimé et un comprimé ? Aucune ? A première vue, non. Mais en creusant, le second est gastrorésistant, a coûté plusieurs milions de plus et est 12 fois plus actif. Mais on ne le voit pas.

Donc pour moi, une innovation majeure ne saute pas forcément au visage comme une interface à la "minority report". D'ailleurs, personne ne s'attendait à un truc absolument démentiel qui déchire tout. En tout cas c'est mon avis. 

On verra bien ce que cela donnera. Si ça se trouve, ce sera un truc tout pourri. Mais si ça se trouve, ça sera une avancée majeure (surtout en manufacturing Apple) et convenable pour nous (on ne verra pas la différence, mais le même ordi sans cette "mono-coque" aurait déjà gondolé depuis 3 mois, par exemple).

Wait & see.
Quelque chose me dit que dans pas trop longtemps on en saura plus


----------



## Kritzkopf (6 Octobre 2008)

Euh personnellement je compte pas aller dans un pays en guerre civile prochainement donc l'aspect sans vis... a moins que le design soit plus classe  

J'espère toujours une maj simple du type meilleurs composants et baisse de prix, je trouve ca bien plus interessant...

Pour info, j'ai commandé hier, et les temps de livraisons sont toujours les mêmes, ils ont pas l'air d'être en rupture de stocks.


----------



## flotow (6 Octobre 2008)

j'ai un ami qui a commandé y'a trois semaines, il est livré Mercredi, on va voir si il doit changer ou pas


----------



## Nitiel (6 Octobre 2008)

Personnellement j'espère qui n'y aura pas de pas de baisse de prix, une petite hausse de 100 peut-être  
Putain c'est pas un ordinateur low-cost


----------



## divoli (6 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Ceci, dit, je ne vois pas trop comment l'absence de vis pourrait être mise en oeuvre sans limiter les accès au matériel interne.



Parce que l'on est normalement pas, ou très rarement, amené à accéder au matériel interne. 

On pourrait penser, et l'on en a parlé il y a plusieurs semaines, que les futurs MBP possèderont une trappe pour changer le DD et les barrettes de ram, comme c'est le cas sur le MB.

Pour le moment, seules les barrettes peuvent être changées sans tout démonter...


----------



## §mat§ (6 Octobre 2008)

En effet.

Je sais que sur les MBP actuels, il n'y a pas de trappe avec marqué en gros dessus: vas-y mes tes mains dans le cambouis.

Mais avec une pièce unique c'est limitation drastique au niveau de l'accès RAM déjà présent et DD projeté. 

Un pas en avant, un pas en arrière.


----------



## Bibibear (6 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Personnellement j'espère qui n'y aura pas de pas de baisse de prix, une petite hausse de 100 peut-être
> Putain c'est pas un ordinateur low-cost


:mouais:  



..parti gerber face à ce discours de riche..


----------



## Nitiel (6 Octobre 2008)

Bibibear a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ..parti gerber face à ce discours de riche..


 
Ce n'est pas un discour de riche, juste que je veut un minium de qualité et de fiabilité, voilà.

Comparer a avant les ordinateurs Apple ont énormément baissé. Pourquoi vous toujours un truc moins cher, je pense que si le MBP et à 1&#8364; vous le trouverez toujours cher.


----------



## toutletoutim (6 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> He bien moi je trouve que c'est vraiment quelque chose d'énorme. Si c'est fiable et ben fait (et surtout si c'est vrai, mais je ne vois pas de raison d'en douter, à part si 9to5mac est suicidaire), c'est du tout bon et ça apporte de vrais avancées. Je ne m'attendais pas outre mesure à une toute nouvelle gamme démente ou un serveur monstrueux pour 40 euros.
> 
> Enfin on verra déjà les annonces officielles, mais ça n'augure que du bon



Ca serait pas la première fois qu'un site de rumeur se plante sinon ce en serait pas une rumeur..

ensuite ça pourrait réduire leur cout de production pas de vissage juste du "plug"..

au point de vue design surement mais sinon je vois pas on verra bien demain enfin peut être...


----------



## Pdg (6 Octobre 2008)

toutletoutim a dit:


> Ca serait pas la première fois qu'un site de rumeur se plante sinon ce en serait pas une rumeur..



He bien je suis bien d'accord : une rumeur reste une rumeur. Cela dit, si celle-ci se révélait erronée, 9to5Mac se serait tiré une balle dans le pied. Ils créent tout un buz avec des "indices" et tout et tout pour finir par lancer ça... Alors qu'ils s'étaient déjà fait une petite réputation avec les iPod nano. Ce serait parfaitement stupide pour eux de balancer une fausse rumeur. J'en déduis donc 2 choses :

- soit c'est au moins fortement probable,
- soit ce sont de gros imbéciles


----------



## divoli (6 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> En effet.
> 
> Je sais que sur les MBP actuels, il n'y a pas de trappe avec marqué en gros dessus: vas-y mes tes mains dans le cambouis.
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ta remarque. La trappe existe déjà sur les MBP, elle ne permet que de changer la ram, il suffit d'en créer une plus grande pour DD + ram, comme sur le MB, ce n'est pas incompatible avec le concept "pièce unique".

Permettre de changer facilement le DD serait déjà une bonne avancée espèrée par beaucoup. Je ne vois pas où est le "pas en arrière"...


----------



## toutletoutim (6 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> - soit c'est au moins fortement probable,
> - soit ce sont de gros imbéciles



Suis d'accord avec ça c'est bien vrai..


----------



## §mat§ (6 Octobre 2008)

Effectivement Divoli, j'ai du mal m'exprimer.

Pour reprendre et résumer, nous espérons tous obtenir d'Apple une trappe permettant de changer RAM/DD sans faire sauter la garantie.

La mise en oeuvre d'une pièce unique d'alu me semble compromettre l'existence d'une trappe, car celle-ci nécessiterait l'utilisation de vis ect... (c'est là où j'ai peut-être tort)

Donc dans le cas que je viens de présenter, le nouveau procédé de fabrication, pas en avant en soi entrainerait divers désagréments, dont celui concernant l'existence de cette trappe tant désirée (pas en arrière).

Voilà; je pense avoir clarifié mon point de vue. En espérant que je me trompe.


----------



## Kritzkopf (6 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> j'ai un ami qui a commandé y'a trois semaines, il est livré Mercredi, on va voir si il doit changer ou pas



C'est ballo ca , j'espère que leurs prévisions de livraison sont toujours bonne alors xD



Nitiel a dit:


> Personnellement j'espère qui n'y aura pas de pas de baisse de prix, une petite hausse de 100 peut-être
> Putain c'est pas un ordinateur low-cost



T'es tellement HS et comme à chaque fois, tu ferais, encore une fois, mieux de la fermer.

Pour rester courtois je dirais juste que le prix n'est pas un gage de qualité et qu'on peut très bien faire un bon produit pour pas cher



Nitiel a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un discour de riche, juste que je veut un minium de qualité et de fiabilité, voilà.
> 
> Comparer a avant les ordinateurs Apple ont énormément baissé. Pourquoi vous toujours un truc moins cher, je pense que si le MBP et à 1 vous le trouverez toujours cher.



Et là tu t'enfonce encore plus, non seulement niveau sale gosse de riche on fait pas mieux mais t'as même oublier le verbe dans ta phrase...

Donc, pour parler librement je dirais qu'avant de demander a son petit papa un macbook pro pour écrire son rapport de stage de 3ème t'aurais mieux fait de lui demander des cours de français

*Une force maléfique m'y a poussé* (Copyright DarkDestiny )


----------



## Ukhy (6 Octobre 2008)

Allez, moi je mise une petite pièce pour des invitations demain pour une keynote le 14! 
Et pour ce qui est de la mise à jour, je verrai bien des MacBooks avec des nouvelles couleurs un peu flash comme sur les Ipod nano!
De toute façon, même si il y a une simple mise à jour avec augmentation des perfs, ma carte bleue est prevenue !


----------



## toutletoutim (6 Octobre 2008)

Ca taille dur..

mais assez d'accord c'est pas le prix qui fait la qualité, et une baisse est toujours bonne à prendre surtout en ce moment...

Il faut se souvenir que le mac n'est pas réservé à une élite, mais pour la plupart par des passionnés et les passionnés ne sont pas tous riche..


----------



## DarkDestiny (6 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Personnellement j'espère qui n'y aura pas de pas de baisse de prix, une petite hausse de 100 peut-être
> Putain c'est pas un ordinateur low-cost


 
Je suis tout à fait d'accord, même mieux aucune mise à jour et on garde le même tarif....voir même on augmente le prix 

C'est un ordi de luxe, faut qu'il coûte un max, comme le portable Bentley, riche de l'extérieur :style: , pas de l'intérieur .....ya des personnes comme ça aussi.


En tout cas Pdg , je partage assez ton avis.


----------



## toutletoutim (6 Octobre 2008)

Ukhy a dit:


> Allez, moi je mise une petite pièce pour des invitations demain pour une keynote le 14!
> Et pour ce qui est de la mise à jour, je verrai bien des MacBooks avec des nouvelles couleurs un peu flash comme sur les Ipod nano!
> De toute façon, même si il y a une simple mise à jour avec augmentation des perfs, ma carte bleue est prevenue !



Pour ma part si il n'y a pas de véritable évolution la mienne restera bien au chaud dans mon portefeuille, et ne sortira que plus tard...


----------



## toutletoutim (6 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Je suis tout à fait d'accord, même mieux aucune mise à jour et on garde le même tarif....voir même on augmente le prix
> 
> C'est un ordi de luxe, faut qu'il coûte un max, comme le portable Bentley, riche de l'extérieur :style: , pas de l'intérieur .....ya des personnes comme ça aussi.
> 
> ...




pas d'accord


----------



## Nitiel (6 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf, pour te dire, le macbook pro c'est moi qui me le paye avec mon argent que j'ai gagné en travaillant un été. Je ne suis pas un gosse de riche mais voir tu le monde ave un macbook pro parce Apple le vend 1000euro, après cest comme lipod on voie que sa dans la rue, tout monde est pareil, cest moche non !


----------



## divoli (6 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Effectivement Divoli, j'ai du mal m'exprimer.
> 
> Pour reprendre et résumer, nous espérons tous obtenir d'Apple une trappe permettant de changer RAM/DD sans faire sauter la garantie.
> 
> ...



Il n'y a pas de vis pour dégager la trappe (qui dégage la batterie en fait). 

Par contre, une fois la trappe (la batterie retirée), il y a des vis pour accéder à la ram.

Dans ce concept de "pièce unique", je vois plutôt l'absence de vis à l'extérieur. Par contre, à l'intérieur de la machine, je ne vois pas comment il n'y aurait plus de vis. Si l'on commence à tout souder, l'ordinateur serait par la suite irréparable, c'est totalement irréaliste...

Une fois la trappe retirée, il faudra bien accèder à des vis pour démonter la machine et éventuellement la réparer...


----------



## toutletoutim (6 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de vis pour dégager la trappe (qui dégage la batterie en fait).
> 
> Par contre, une fois la trappe (la batterie retirée), il y a des vis pour accéder à la ram.
> 
> Dans ce concept de "pièce unique", je vois plutôt l'absence de vis à l'extérieur. Par contre, à l'intérieur de la machine, je ne vois pas comment il n'y aurait plus de vis. Si l'on commence à tout souder, l'ordinateur serait par la suite irréparable, c'est totalement irréaliste...



avec des systemes de plug : plus de vis


----------



## Nitiel (6 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de vis pour dégager la trappe (qui dégage la batterie en fait).
> 
> Par contre, une fois la trappe (la batterie retirée), il y a des vis pour accéder à la ram.
> 
> ...


 
Il pourra avec des caches qui se fixent comme la batterie du macbook pro actuelle, pour remplacer les fisses, mais 4 fisses dessous pour tenir un cache sa serre joli aussi.


----------



## divoli (6 Octobre 2008)

toutletoutim a dit:


> avec des systemes de plug : plus de vis



Pas pour fixer toutes les pièces à l'intérieur, du moins je ne crois pas que ce soit possible...


----------



## toutletoutim (6 Octobre 2008)

Je pense que cela est possible, un peu comme les lecteur CD/DVD d'IBM passé une époque

un peu comme un légo tu ajoutes un peu de çi un peu de ça juste en les plugant avec une sécurité simple a dévérouller sans matériel spécifique (DELL le fait de plus en plus)


----------



## DarkDestiny (6 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Kritzkopf, pour te dire, le macbook pro c'est moi qui me le paye avec mon argent que j'ai gagné en travaillant un été. Je ne suis pas un gosse de riche mais voir tu le monde ave un macbook pro parce Apple le vend 1000euro, après cest comme lipod on voie que sa dans la rue, tout monde est pareil, cest moche non !


 
N'en n'achète pas ça en fera un de moins.....
Acheter Apple pour ne pas faire comme tout le monde, c'est con, parce qu'aujourd'hui c'est à peu près tout l'inverse, beaucoup achète sasn raison, d'autres avec de très bonnes raisons. 

Après désolé mais tous ceux qui n'ont besoin que d'un NetBook, ne vont pas acheter un MacBook Pro, t'aurais pas remarqué qu'aujourd'hui tout les portables ont baissés, ouvre les yeux....tu verras la lumière 

Il y a dix ans, y avait il des pc portables partout ?? Je ne crois pas.
Ton pc fixe même bas de gamme tu ne le payais pas 2600 francs, loin de là....

Faut arrêter la fixette bourge/JeMeLaPète tout le monde n'achète pas au dessus de ses moyens ou même acheter cher pour se démarquer ?? Dans ce cas achète Bentley 





13000 euros, 250 exemplaires....Précommande-le.

Moi j'ai de la bonne bouffe, les autres ont pas le droit d'en manger......Crevez la dalle !!! Rien à foutre !!


----------



## DarkDestiny (6 Octobre 2008)

toutletoutim a dit:


> Je pense que cela est possible, un peu comme les lecteur CD/DVD d'IBM passé une époque
> 
> un peu comme un légo tu ajoutes un peu de çi un peu de ça juste en les plugant avec une sécurité simple a dévérouller sans matériel spécifique (DELL le fait de plus en plus)


 
Ca existe depuis un bail dans les tour PC, après dans les portables, je ne sais pas.
Personnellement je ne vois pas comment c'est foutu sans vis...et surtout comment mettre la carte mère et tout ce qui va avec, sans dissocier la coque en plusieurs parties...Bon faut dire, si c'est si exclusif que ça, ça n'a pas du être si simple à mettre en place.


----------



## toutletoutim (6 Octobre 2008)

ça continue a tailler dur..

Apple c'est quoi? 

acheter pour se démarquer quel est l'intérêt?

acheter car on est passionné? ok..

Si aujourd'hui les ipod il y en a plein la rue c'est tout simplement car apple est leader et que le matériel fourni est très bon (même si les concurrents sont de plus en plus fort).

Apple c'est aussi une philosophie (là je vai un peu loin..)

on aime ou on aime pas et apple fonctionne bien grâce au duo hardware software


----------



## toutletoutim (6 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Ca existe depuis un bail dans les tour PC, après dans les portables, je ne sais pas.
> Personnellement je ne vois pas comment c'est foutu sans vis...et surtout comment mettre la carte mère et tout ce qui va avec, sans dissocier la coque en plusieurs parties...Bon faut dire, si c'est si exclusif que ça, ça n'a pas du être si simple à mettre en place.




Oui effectivement t'as raison on ne peut sûrement pas tout pluguer


----------



## toutletoutim (6 Octobre 2008)

toutletoutim a dit:


> ça continue a tailler dur..
> 
> Apple c'est quoi?
> 
> ...




Attention on sort du sujet là ...


----------



## Nitiel (6 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny Je mange très bien, je te rassure
Je n'acheter pas au dessue de moyen juste réfléchi avant d&#8217;acheter, le macbook pro, j'ai besoin de sa puissance pour jouer a certain jeux et pour qu'il me dure longtemps (dsl je n&#8217;acheter pas un ordi tous les 3ans même a 900&#8364; moi).
Le mac je l'achete pour Mac Os X et pour son intégration parfaite avec le produit Apple.


----------



## flotow (6 Octobre 2008)

si c'est pour jouer, pt'et un PC alors?


----------



## Nitiel (6 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> si c'est pour jouer, pt'et un PC alors?


 
Je joue cas 2 jeux sur PC/MAC Age Of Empire 3 et Diablo, sinon je joue sur console.


----------



## flotow (6 Octobre 2008)

ah ouais, pas besoin d'une super config alors  (deja que les machines actuelles ca tourne nickel... et meme les rev. precedentes)


----------



## divoli (6 Octobre 2008)

toutletoutim a dit:


> on aime ou on aime pas et apple fonctionne bien grâce au duo hardware software



Absolument, c'est bien ce qui fait que je suis resté sur Mac depuis toutes ses années, malgré que je doive également travailler sur les PC.

Quand à me démarquer, pour moi cela n'a pas de sens. Je serais plutôt du genre à vouloir qu' Apple enlève la pomme lumineuse de ses ordinateurs portables. Non pas que j'ai honte, mais on la repère à 100 mètres à la ronde et je préfère être discret et me fondre dans la masse...
L'utilsateur Mac a souvent, à tort, la réputation du type bourré de fric et "qui se la pète", ce qui est loin d'être mon cas...


----------



## toutletoutim (6 Octobre 2008)

je vous rappel que le titre du post c'est : Avis sur les futurs macbook pro


----------



## flotow (6 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> L'utilsateur Mac a souvent, à tort, la réputation du type bourré de fric et "qui se la pète", ce qui est loin d'être mon cas...



c'est de moins en moins vrai  (le prix baisse en fleche, les achats augmentent en tres grosse quantité)


----------



## Nitiel (6 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ah ouais, pas besoin d'une super config alors  (deja que les machines actuelles ca tourne nickel... et meme les rev. precedentes)


 
Pour âge of empire sur les modèle actuelle, il tourne à fond mais sans le Vsync, sinon il y a quelle que saccade quand on bouge la caméra


----------



## toutletoutim (6 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Absolument, c'est bien ce qui fait que je suis resté sur Mac depuis toutes ses années, malgré que je doive également travailler sur les PC.
> 
> L'utilsateur Mac a souvent, à tort, la réputation du type bourré de fric et "qui se la pète", ce qui est loin d'être mon cas...



Là je te rejoins 100%, c'est pour cela que je change pas mon powerbook à chaque petite innovation.

Donc il va falloir une grosse innovation pour que j'investisse.

Ce qui me ferait vraiment aujourd'hui ce serait un portable 14 pouces (un vrai) que l'on plug dans un écran ou là il y aurait un surplu de mémoire de dd et de carte graphique.

Un tout en un : portable avec super autonomie pour les déplacement et un fixe foudre de guerre à la maison pour les arts graphique et montage video.


----------



## flotow (6 Octobre 2008)

c'est con, pas sur les ATI du modele precedent


----------



## Nitiel (6 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> L'utilsateur Mac a souvent, à tort, la réputation du type bourré de fric et "qui se la pète", ce qui est loin d'être mon cas...


 
Et sur certain site, on est aussi bête d'acheter un mac parce le prix et marger à fond et que les pc font mieux au même prix, lisez les commentaires sur clubic quand il ya de news sur le mac


----------



## DarkDestiny (6 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> DarkDestiny Je mange très bien, je te rassure
> Je n'acheter pas au dessue de moyen juste réfléchi avant dacheter, le macbook pro, j'ai besoin de sa puissance pour jouer a certain jeux et pour qu'il me dure longtemps (dsl je nacheter pas un ordi tous les 3ans même a 900 moi).
> Le mac je l'achete pour Mac Os X et pour son intégration parfaite avec le produit Apple.


 
Sa puissance pour Diablo et Age of Empire 3.......Faut pas exagérer non plus le Macbook arrive à faire tourner autre chose que le solitaire.....

Ca me rassure que tu mange bien, mais ce n'est pas ce que je disais.

é pi ze chnage po dé pc tou lé 3 en, i ment fo un pour 3en minimumm c pa pareillle.


----------



## flotow (6 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> é pi ze chnage po dé pc tou lé 3 en, i ment fo un pour 3en minimumm c pa pareillle.



un ban?


----------



## toutletoutim (6 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> é pi ze chnage po dé pc tou lé 3 en, i ment fo un pour 3en minimumm c pa pareillle.



Pour moi tout est clair


----------



## Nitiel (6 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Sa puissance pour Diablo et Age of Empire 3.......Faut pas exagérer non plus le Macbook arrive à faire tourner autre chose que le solitaire.....
> 
> Ca me rassure que tu mange bien, mais ce n'est pas ce que je disais.
> 
> é pi ze chnage po dé pc tou lé 3 en, i ment fo un pour 3en minimumm c pa pareillle.


 
Mais un Macbook le gardais 5ans(moi je dois le garder 5ans), c'est dure vue sa carte graphique !? regarde les ibook, il avait tous des carte graphique dédié.

Si Apple mettre une carte dédié dans le macbook sa serre top


----------



## toutletoutim (6 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Mais un Macbook le gardais 5ans(moi je dois le garder 5ans), c'est dure vue sa carte graphique !? regarde les ibook, il avait tous des carte graphique dédié.
> 
> Si Apple mettre une carte dédié dans le macbook sa serre top



Moi je tourne sur powerbook le vieux en ppc avec 128 mo de carte graphique et j'en suis content mais effectivement je ne  joue pas à bcp de jeux.

juste warcraft3 frozen et command an conquer general.


----------



## DarkDestiny (6 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Absolument, c'est bien ce qui fait que je suis resté sur Mac depuis toutes ses années, malgré que je doive également travailler sur les PC.
> 
> Quand à me démarquer, pour moi cela n'a pas de sens. Je serais plutôt du genre à vouloir qu' Apple enlève la pomme lumineuse de ses ordinateurs portables. Non pas que j'ai honte, mais on la repère à 100 mètres à la ronde et je préfère être discret et me fondre dans la masse...
> L'utilsateur Mac a souvent, à tort, la réputation du type bourré de fric et "qui se la pète", ce qui est loin d'être mon cas...


 
Je suis d'accord mais comme tu le dis ce n'est pas ton cas, quand tu tombes sur des topics de gars qui achète un iPhone pour le montrer autour d'eux, que tu te prends des posts dans la gueule parce que tu dis ne pas l'acheter pour l'afficher autour de toi....
Quand tu vois certains demandé une augmentation du tarif parceque c'est pas assez cher pour être classieux. 
Et encore si on rajoute le fait, que certains dénigrent totu ce qui n'est pas Mac sans raison, ou qui idôlatre sans raison, ça existe aussi.

C'est comme dans la vie de tout les jours c'est du cas par cas.

Personnellement si j eveux un MBP c'est pour pouvoir me spécialiser sur le système poru intégrer par exemple le labo Apple de mon école, je vais aussi étudier MacOSx Serveur et via VM trafiqué sur Vista c'est pas tip top.
Et parce qu'on ne peut juger un OS que par son étude et utilisation, je veux de quoi il retourne, pour moi l'aspect extérieur n'a pas une énorme valeur, esthétiquement je préfère par exemple un MB à un MBP.

Comme de temps à autre je joue (CoD4, Farcry même si ça date, UT3) un MB ne me suffit pas, et pour les VM nécessaires ainsi que vista, un 7200trs/min me plairait bien.

Voilà petit passage je raconte dans cet espace HS.


----------



## DarkDestiny (6 Octobre 2008)

toutletoutim a dit:


> juste warcraft3 frozen et command an conquer general.


 
Humm, deux bon rts.


----------



## Nitiel (6 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> T ...
> 
> ...où est l'ignore list du forum?


 
Ma réflexion il faut la comprendre d'un sense générale et non mot à mot.

Chez Apple il a des gammes de produit, chaque gamme correspond à un type de besoin et à une catégorie de prix.

Donc pour quoi vouloir mettre de gamme différente au même prix, même si Apple nous prend pour des vache à lait (j&#8217;en suis conscient) mais Apple serait capable en baissant trop, de baisser autre choses (certes qualité ne rime avec prix cher mais ils sont là pour faire l&#8217;argent quand même). C'est comme en se moment pour les produit alimentaires, il change les formules ou bien diminue les quantités pour reste au même prix ou baisser. 

PS: je ne veux pas un produit cher, luxueux. Juste un produit de bonne qualité et pas bling bling je n'aime pas sa.

EDIT : NW


----------



## flotow (6 Octobre 2008)

apple n'a qu'a baisser le prix des macbook et les mbp pourront baisser de prix


----------



## Kritzkopf (6 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Ma réflexion il faut la comprendre d'un sense générale et non mot à mot.



Très marrant  xD



> Chez Apple il ades gammes de produit, chaque gamme correspond à un type de besoin et à une catégorie de prix.
> 
> Donc pour quoi vouloir mettre de gamme différente au même prix, même si Apple nous prend pour des vache à lait (jen suis conscient)



Qui te parle de macbooks au prix de macbooks pro? La portabilité chez Apple, c'est cher, et comparé au hardware, ca devient presque exhorbitant. Heureusement pour Apple que l'idée d'acheter un pc sous win me plombe le moral.



> mais Apple serait capable en baissant trop, de baisser autre choses (certes qualité ne rime avec prix cher mais ils sont là pour faire largent quand même). C'est comme en se moment pour les produit alimentaires, il change les formules ou bien diminue les quantités pour reste au même prix ou baisser.



Bah oui c'est tellement dur de faire moins cher pour la même qualité quand les prix des composants ont baissé...



> PS: je ne veux pas un produit cher, luxueux. Juste un produit de bonne qualité et pas bling bling je n'aime pas sa.



Parce que le macbook pro actuel est "bling bling"? :mouais:
T'as déjà vu un pc portable ou tu refais le coup de l'humouriste?


----------



## iRCO (7 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Pour mon premier message je tenais à le poster sur ce forum.

Je vous suis depuis un bon moment (un peu avant la keynote du 9 septembre) et j'ai décidé de me joindre à vous car l'attente  de ces nouvelles machines devient lourde à supporter.

Donc on espérant voir les invitation ce soir, je serai là pour en discuter avec vous;


----------



## Nitiel (7 Octobre 2008)

Peut-être quil naura pas d'événement le 14, juste une fermeture/ouverture du store comme en 2006 pour le passage PPC/INTEL


----------



## Pdg (7 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Peut-être quil naura pas d'événement le 14, juste une fermeture/ouverture du store comme en 2006 pour le passage PPC/INTEL



Arf. Depuis le temps que je dis que c'est plus que probable


----------



## iRCO (7 Octobre 2008)

Et si c'est le cas ils vont faire un communiqué de presse avant ou après? Juste histoire de guetter l'AppleStore !!


----------



## §mat§ (7 Octobre 2008)

Effectivement, on verra ça durant la soirée.

[Remarque générale] Apple développe une politique pour le moins étrange, étant donné que l'importance des nouveautés ne semble pas être l'élément déterminant la mise en place d'Event ou non.


----------



## Elvis (7 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Peut-être quil naura pas d'événement le 14, juste une fermeture/ouverture du store comme en 2006 pour le passage PPC/INTEL



Sauf que, de mémoire, Steve en avait parlé dans une event précédente...


----------



## Pdg (7 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Effectivement, on verra ça ce soir durant la soirée.
> 
> [Remarque générale] Apple développe une politique pour le moins étrange, étant donnée que l'importance des nouveautés ne semble pas être l'élément déterminant la mise en place d'Event ou non.



Je dirais que l'élément déterminant est... La médiatisation !

Comparons un peu les possesseurs/éventuels futurs acquéreurs d'iPod nano et les mêmes pour les MB/MBP... Cela dit tout n'est pas encore perdu pour une Keynote dans une semaine. Il est encore tôt, outre atlantique.


----------



## iRCO (7 Octobre 2008)

Espérant qu'ils vont envoyer ces invitations d'ici ce soir, sinon je pense qu'il faudra s'attendre à une màj sans keynote.

Dans ce dernier dernier cas, l'annonce se fera combien de temps avant la màj effective selon les expériences précédentes??:rateau:


----------



## DarkDestiny (7 Octobre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> Espérant qu'ils vont envoyer ces invitations d'ici ce soir, sinon je pense qu'il faudra s'attendre à une màj sans keynote.
> 
> Dans ce dernier dernier cas, l'annonce se fera combien de temps avant la màj effective selon les expériences précédentes??:rateau:


 
Pas de keynote, pas d'annonces.....
Ca sortira au bonheur la chance, et ça apparaitra direct sur l'Apple Store.


----------



## sabsab (7 Octobre 2008)

je pense que c'est tombé à l'eau pas de Maj le 14.


----------



## Nitiel (7 Octobre 2008)

sabsab a dit:


> je pense que c'est tombé à l'eau pas de Maj le 14.


 
Il commence à 9H peut être !


----------



## iRCO (7 Octobre 2008)

sabsab a dit:


> je pense que c'est tombé à l'eau pas de Maj le 14.



Il ne faut pas perdre espoir; Si on ne voit pas d'invitation d'ici minuit heure française, là je serai d'accord avec toi


----------



## Kritzkopf (7 Octobre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Pour mon premier message je tenais à le poster sur ce forum.
> 
> ...



Salut à toi! Plus on est fou plus on rit


----------



## Pdg (7 Octobre 2008)

Bon, réfléchissons (si possible. Mes neurones sont en ébullition)...

Il est midi moins le quart à New York. Ici, je reçois mon courrier à midi. Espérons avoir des niouzes d'ici la fin de soirée !


----------



## Nitiel (7 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Bon, réfléchissons (si possible. Mes neurones sont en ébullition)...
> 
> Il est midi moins le quart à New York. Ici, je reçois mon courrier à midi. Espérons avoir des niouzes d'ici la fin de soirée !


 
En Californie il est 8H52


----------



## Pdg (7 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> En Californie il est 8H52



Bonne remarque !


----------



## Nitiel (7 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Bonne remarque !


 
Normalement c'est entre 18H 19H, que mac génération annonce les new en direct de l'Amérique.


----------



## jbeul (7 Octobre 2008)

Bon alors moi je donne mon avis sur les nouveaux MBP.

Perso je pense pas voir de nouveaux MBP avant au moins 1 an voir plus. Bien sur un proc plus puissant plus de disques durs etc... oui, mais un tout nouveau design impossible.

Reflechissez, le MBP comme son nom l'indique c'est pour les pro, premierement un "pro" deteste voir son matériel changer radicalement tout le temps, d'ou le changement entre le powerbook au macbook pro quasi identique (enfin plus fin quoi) ensuite pour ceux qui ont un MBP regardez la prise ethernet, elle laisse environ 2 millimetres de marge pour la coque, donc comment pourraient ils faire un truc plus fin ??? 2 mm c'est inutile et en plus y aurai plus de coque lol. Inutile de dire que la prise ethernet est indispensable dans du matériel pro (et encore pour les 10 prochaines années avant que ca soit remplacé par un autre truc)

Le design MBA est très mal vu dans les entreprise car ca ne fait pas du tout pro justement, les frivolités d'une coque trop fantaisistes comme le MBA ne sont pas propre à du matos dit "pro". Donc oubliez de nouveaux MBP (enfin si vraiment ils en sortent un nouveau sans ethernet alors la aucun pro ne l'achetra lol ca deviendra un "plus puissant que le grand public" notebook 

Ensuite même s'ils changent effectivement le design, et pleins de trucs comme la coque en "brick" etc, ceux qui ont acheté un produit apple dès sa sortie et qui ont ensuite tester ce même produit 1 an plus tard ne pourront pas mentir en disant que celui qu'ils ont acheté connait une qualité très médiocre. Comme on dit les nouveaux trucs sont toujours en test et perso j'aime pas etre testeurs de produit si cher lol j'ai déjà fait les frais avec l'ipod video j'aurai du acheter 2 jours avant un ipod photo de bonne qualité

Enfin je pense que le MB traditionnel va disparaitre, au profit du MBA, et peut etre un nouveau modele intermédiaire entre MBA et MBP va sortir pour les gens qui effectivement veulent un truc super design pour se la peter ou je sais pas, avec une puissance égale au MBP sans pour autant toutes les connectiques du MBP actuel...

Enfin si Apple sort un MBP comme vous le voulez en enlevant tout ce qui est "pro" j'aurai bien fait d'acheter le dernier des vrais pro de chez apple lol


----------



## §mat§ (7 Octobre 2008)

Ta remarque aura eu le mérite de me faire sourire. 

Je n'ai pas envie d'avoir l'air méprisant mais très franchement je n'ai retenu aucun élément plausible dans tes pronostics et rien de très convaincant dans ton analyse.

Je m'excuse par avance de cette réaction abrupte, je n'ai pas trop envie de plus développer.

Changement de design n'entraine en rien disparition de connectique
Le MBA peut se révéler utile pour certains professions (extrêmement fin et portable tout en conservant un écran conséquent et une bonne résolution) alors qu'il faut vraiment être un fanboy pour se payer un MBA en tant que particulier
etc...


----------



## DarkDestiny (7 Octobre 2008)

jbeul a dit:


> Enfin si Apple sort un MBP comme vous le voulez en enlevant tout ce qui est "pro" j'aurai bien fait d'acheter le dernier des vrais pro de chez apple lol


 
Parle pour toi, je pense qu'il y a certains ici, qui n'en ont vraiment rien à faire d'un iPod Touch incrusté dans la coque, ou d'un MBP qui change de couleur selon ton humeur, ou encore d'une finesse digne d'une feuille de PQ, et aussi résistant. :mouais:

Je préférerais au contraire plus de solidité, tout en gardant la sobriété de l'ensemble et une bonne montée en puissance niveau pross, et ajout de ram.
Franchement mettre un clavier de MB sur MBP ça serait peut être plus utile que le clavier actuel.
Une montée en résolution de la Dalle se serait utile, et surtout pour une utilisation pro....


----------



## Kritzkopf (7 Octobre 2008)

De toutes façon, pour Apple, ça sert a rien de changer radicalement le design du MBP.

Vous avez déjà réussi a compter le nombre de fois qu'il apparait dans un film ou une série ne serait ce que le jt de 20H, même E=M6 D)?


----------



## jbeul (7 Octobre 2008)

Ouhla je ne donne que mon avis comme le nom du topic l'indique  ensuite tout le monde peut dire ce qu'il veut, seulement moi j'essaye de pas m'faire trop de fausses idées et pour ce que je voulais du MBP j'en suis amené a penser ca....maintenant vous pensez ce que vous voulez de ce que je dit mais essayez de sortir un peu tout le monde ne fait pas 5h d'informatique tous les jours donc les innovations pour certains....

Et je dis ca d'une manière général de ce que j'ai lu (j'ai pas lu les 100 pages non plus) mais j'ai bien vu que certains sont un peu comme moi et espère que le MBP ne va disparaitre au profit de choses inutiles au pro donc effectivement une nouvelle dalle pourquoi pas ca ca serait sympa, plus d'autonomie plus de solidité oui je suis pour à 100% ^^ quant au clavier pourquoi pas celui la me convient parfaitement sauf peut etre quelques touches trop petites (la touche entrée, les fleches)


----------



## DarkDestiny (7 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Vous avez déjà réussi a compter le nombre de fois qu'il apparait dans un film ou une série ne serait ce que le jt de 20H, même E=M6 D)?


 
Ou dans Julie Lescrot ?


----------



## Pdg (7 Octobre 2008)

Pour ma part, je n'attends pas un changement de design à tout prix, bien que je ne cracherai pas dessus.

Pour me faire passer le pas, il ne me faut qu'une légère mise à jour : 
- un prix plus en adéquation avec le marché (même s'il reste sensiblement plus cher, ok, mais là, un gouffre s'est formé), 
OU (notez que je ne mets pas forcément de "ET") 
- un nouveau design
OU
- de nouveaux composants (restons raisonnables)

En outre, je ne m'attends pas à un renouvellement massif.

Je reste encore sur mon idée qu'il est possible qu'Apple uniformise l'offre MB/MBP. Soyons réalistes, il y a (à mon avis, dites-moi si je me trompe) au moins autant de particuliers qui utilisent un MBP que des pros. 

Aussi je ne vois pas le MBP comme une machine "réservée aux pros", mais plutot comme un haut de gamme de qualité.

Enfin, sur les "prise éthernet indispensable", Apple a déjà montré par le passé son désir de faire évoluer les pratiques. Vous vous souvenez du buz des lecteurs de disquettes ? Qui s'en soucie maintenant ? Et puis il n'est pas question de virer le port firewire, mais d'en faire un 800. Il n'est aussi pas question de mincir à l'extrême le MBP, ne mélangeons pas tout.

Bref, j'attends et j'ai envie.


----------



## iRCO (7 Octobre 2008)

Franchement moi ce que j'attends de ces nouveau MBP c'est plus de puissance ( CPU, CG, HDD, connectique et autonomie..) pour ce qui est du design ça sera un plus et petite baisse de prix sera la bienvenue.

Concernant la qualité, je pense qu'il ne faut s'inquiéter sur ce point là. Apple ne va risquer son image en utilisant du matériel bas de gamme

Un autre point qui m'inquiète c'est le délai mais bon c'est à voir


----------



## Kritzkopf (7 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Ou dans Julie Lescrot ?



Je sais pas  mais personnellement, je sais pas si c'est parce que ca fait des mois que j'en veux un mais j'en vois partout ca c'est sur


----------



## jbeul (7 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Aussi je ne vois pas le MBP comme une machine "réservée aux pros", mais plutot comme un haut de gamme de qualité.
> 
> Enfin, sur les "prise éthernet indispensable", Apple a déjà montré par le passé son désir de faire évoluer les pratiques. Vous vous souvenez du buz des lecteurs de disquettes ? Qui s'en soucie maintenant ?



C'est la l'erreur le MBP c'est pour les pro lol, donc pour moi l'arrivé d'un portable haut de gamme OK ^^

Pour les disquettes ca faisait plusieurs années que la plupars des entreprises l'avait abandonné parce que ca coute rien à changer.... J'ai travaillé quelques mois dans le réseau d'une entreprise de 500 salariés....et bah enlever la prise ethernet d'une entreprise peut l'amener à fermer ses portes ! Tu ne t'imagine pas tout le matos qui fonctionne en ethernet dans une entrprise...

Et concernant la qualité, apple ne peut pas sortir un nouveau produit direct parfait ! le MBP avait pleins de défauts à sa sortie qui maitenant sont corrigés, on ne peut pas sortir un truc parfait dès le début c'est impossible même pour apple.


----------



## Pdg (7 Octobre 2008)

jbeul a dit:


> Tu ne t'imagine pas tout le matos qui fonctionne en ethernet dans une entrprise...



Ou ben là, crois-moi, tu te trompes 

Edit : Faut pas confondre MacPro (là, OK niveau connectique) et MacBook Pro. C'est pas la même utilisation. Et encore une fois : l'éthernet n'est pas remis en cause. De même, je ne suis pas favorable d'un allègement de connectique sur le MBP, mais je ne serai pas surpris que cet allègement ait quand même lieu. En fait, plutot que d'allègement, je verrais plus une connectique repensée, différent (think different). 

Edit, le retour : Tu ne t'imagines pas tout le matos qui fait tourner le système informatique d'une pharmacie...


----------



## jbeul (7 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Ou ben là, crois-moi, tu te trompes



Lol bah alors comment tu peut dire une si grosse anneries comme l'ethernet peut se voir amener à disparaitre d'un matériel pro ?


----------



## Pdg (7 Octobre 2008)

jbeul a dit:


> Lol bah alors comment tu peut dire une si grosse anneries comme l'ethernet peut se voir amener à disparaitre d'un matériel pro ?



Justement... Si tu lis bien... Je dis que A MON AVIS (et jusqu'à preuve du contraire, il ne fait pas force de loi universelle et d'ailleurs nous sommes dans un sujet fait pour donner son avis, comme tu l'as si justement fait remarquer plus haut)... A MON AVIS, donc, le MBP n'est pas (plus) un produit PRO dans le sens premier. Et n'oublions pas que ça reste un portable.


----------



## iRCO (7 Octobre 2008)

Pour moi MBP c'est fait pour les utilisateurs exigeants et les pro qui se déplacent bcp ( les pros utilisent souvent les macpro)

Et ça reste qu'un avis personnel bien sur


----------



## Pdg (7 Octobre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> Pour moi MBP c'est fait pour les utilisateurs exigeants et les pro qui se déplacent bcp ( les pros utilisent souvent les macpro)
> 
> Et ça reste qu'un avis personnel bien sur



Oui ! Coup de boule pour avoir réussi à exprimer ce que je pensais.


----------



## DarkDestiny (7 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Ou ben là, crois-moi, tu te trompes


 Ben là, crois-moi, c'est toi qui te trompe, si on enlevait l'éthernet enlevons le clavier, 
Je ne connais personne en entreprise avec son portable qui se connecte en Wifi, personne....
Niveau sécurité aussi c'est mimi le wifi.

Pas d'éthernet, je n'achète pas direct, c'est indispensable et pas comparable à un lecteur de disquette.
Appelons ça MacBook Light ou MacBook Kit.
Rien que si Apple enlevait les firewires, il y en a déjà un paquet qui ferait la gueule, j'imagine même pas l'ethernet, dans ma salle, 50 personnes avec un PC Portable, aucun en Wifi.....


----------



## Pdg (7 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Ben là, crois-moi, c'est toi qui te trompe



C'est quoi cette citation foireuse ? 

JE NE DIS PAS QU'ON DOIT VIRER L'ETHERNET.

Je dis qu'il se trompe quand il pense que je ne suis pas conscient des besoins d'une entreprise en ethernet.

Et toi, avant de citer les gens, assure-toi de comprendre ce qu'ils veulent dire.


----------



## iRCO (7 Octobre 2008)

On ne verra pas Apple virer l'ethernet ou le firewire.
ça se trouve il vont faire mieux: ils vont rajouter du eSATA


----------



## jbeul (7 Octobre 2008)

Désolé alors je te laisse ton avis, perso un truc qui s'appele MacBook PRO si c'est pas pour les pros... j'suis perdu ^^

Et merci DarkDestiny l'entreprise en wifi laissez moi rigoler  meme chez moi le wifi je dit STOP, le wifi ca reste sympa pour les starbucks et encore quand y a pas trop de monde ^^

Tu n'a pas dit que l'ethernet va partir (pdg) mais tu as évoquer la possibilité comme si cela ne t'empecherais pas d'acheter le portable ! c'est ca qui nous choque que tu puisse dire ca !


----------



## DarkDestiny (7 Octobre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> Pour moi MBP c'est fait pour les utilisateurs exigeants et les pro qui se déplacent bcp ( les pros utilisent souvent les macpro)
> 
> Et ça reste qu'un avis personnel bien sur


 
D'une manière ou d'une autre, vis à vis de ce débat, un utilisateur éxigeants ou pro (si l'on supprime pro de l'équation on enlève 50% de personnes, donc faut pas dire que c'est pas une machine pro), il veut peut être gardé ses prises, l'innovation ne vient pas de ce que l'on retire mais de ce que l'on ajoute.

Une machine pour utilisateur exigeant ? Pourquoi pas un MacBook Air, ya une partie de cette idée dans le concept, un itinérant constant aura t'il un MBP ou MBA ? La finesse, le poids....Une machine Haute Perf, n'a et ne devra pas être une machine basse connectique.


----------



## §mat§ (7 Octobre 2008)

Du fait des limites importantes du MacBook, c'est tout naturellement qu'un grand nombre d'utilisateurs se tournent vers le MacBook Pro.

A titre personnel, je vais l'utiliser en tant qu'étudiant en architecture/art et musicien.
De ce fait, une carte graphique performante m'est nécessaire, un disque de 7200trs/min, un écran mat avec une résolution importante. Je me dirige vers le MBP car mon activité (même non professionnelle) requiert des exigences matérielles importantes.

Nous sommes nombreux dans le même cas, sans compter ceux qui désirent jouer/emuler des OS et qui sont contraints de prendre un MBP car les MB sont trop déséquilibrés et ne supportent guère ce type d'utilisation.


----------



## iRCO (7 Octobre 2008)

jbeul a dit:


> un truc qui s'appele MacBook PRO si c'est pas pour les pros...  !



Il ne faut pas confondre appellation et utilisation.


----------



## jbeul (7 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Du fait des limites importantes du MacBook, c'est tout naturellement qu'un grand nombre d'utilisateurs se tournent vers le MacBook Pro.
> 
> A titre personnel, je vais l'utiliser en tant qu'étudiant en architecture/art et musicien.
> De ce fait, une carte graphique performante m'est nécessaire, un disque de 7200trs/min, un écran mat avec une résolution importante. Je me dirige vers le MBP car mon activité (même non professionnelle) requiert des exigences matérielles importantes.
> ...



Faut savoir ce que tu veut en faire ! A cette description je te conseillerais plus un Mac + MB pour quand tu voyage ! Le MBP c'est pour les gens qui voyagent beaucoup, tout le temps quasiment dans l'avion, le train, au travaille, à la maison... Va pas devenir le gars qui garde son portable constemment sur son bureau et le sort une fois par mois pour aller faire un traitement de texte !

Pour un musicien tu dois utiliser des programes tels que cubase, native instrument.... tout ca tourne bien sur un Mac, mais sur MBP ca chauffe ca chauffe !!! Je connais pas l'architecture mais ca doit donner aussi 

Concernant les machines virtuels, je suis d'accord les gens prennent souvent plus puissant pour faire tourner Windows avec son mac, moi aussi d'ailleurs au début c'était une des mes idées, ensuite tu découvre Mac OS et depuis je touche plus jamais à windows ^^


----------



## Pdg (7 Octobre 2008)

jbeul a dit:


> tu as évoquer la possibilité comme si cela ne t'empecherais pas d'acheter le portable ! c'est ca qui nous choque que tu puisse dire ca !



Je comprends bien.

Mais j'ai évoqué cette possibilité si l'on ne considère plus le MBP comme une machine exclusivement PRO.

De là ne découlent que quelques possibilités :

- Soit le MBP est résolument pro. Dans ce cas ne changeons rien (sic) mais il y a un ENORME manque grand public, notamment en matière de portable équipé en carte graphique et en écran de taille moyenne (je considère le 13" comme un petit). Et je ne crois pas du tout à ce qu'un nouveau portable intermédiaire fasse son apparition entre les MB et les MBP. Je suis même plutot d'avis qu'il est *possible* (pfiou, le nombre de précautions qu'on doit prendre maintenant) que la gamme soit lissée et que le MBP fasse tomber (non pas la chemise) le P.

- Soit le MBP n'est pas purement pro et *dans cette optique uniquement*, ça ne me choquerait pas *outre mesure*. Mais restez réalistes, c'est pas demain la veille que ça disparaitra ! Même chez moi, mon portable est branché en ethernet tellement le wifi c'est pourri.

Mais si on peut plus parler ici :hein:


Allez, je vais envoyer un texto à Steeve Jobs pour lui dire de finalement remettre les ports ethernet.


----------



## Kritzkopf (7 Octobre 2008)

Je rajouterais que c'est comme avec les APN, tu peux très bien avoir un reflex sans être un photographe pro...

...M'enfin bon tout le monde est sur les dents on dirait ^^' donc je sens bien encore des débats de ce type xD


PS: Est ce que DarkDestiny lit ses MP?


----------



## Pdg (7 Octobre 2008)

jbeul a dit:


> Faut savoir ce que tu veut en faire ! A cette description je te conseillerais plus un Mac + MB pour quand tu voyage ! Le MBP c'est pour les gens qui voyagent beaucoup, tout le temps quasiment dans l'avion, le train, au travaille, à la maison... Va pas devenir le gars qui garde son portable constemment sur son bureau et le sort une fois par mois pour aller faire un traitement de texte !



Et les étudiants qui vivent dans 9 mètres carrés ET qui ont besoin de puissance de calcul 3D, ils font comment ?

J'ai connu des amis de Fac (bon, ils n'avaient pas besoin de MBP, mais je pense que les gens de mon entourage ne sont pas des extraterrestres) qui mangeaient sur leur bureau, assis sur leur lit. Dans ces conditions, un portable est un bol d'oxygène, même par rapport à un iMac, qui reste largement satisfaisant niveau encombrement.

Note : ce n'est pas une agression. C'est un ajout à la problématique de ceux qui ont besoin d'un MBP comme machine principale.

Edit : et je viens de penser également à ceux qui ont besoin d'une machine portable et de puissance de calcul 3D, qui ont la place mais pas les moyens d'avoir un poste fixe puissant et un MB. Certes, le MBP est onéreux, mais moins que la solution fixe+portable


----------



## iRCO (7 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> De ce fait, une carte graphique performante m'est nécessaire, un disque de 7200trs/min, un écran mat avec une résolution importante. Je me dirige vers le MBP car mon activité (même non professionnelle) requiert des exigences matérielles importantes.





DarkDestiny : pour moi tout dépend de l'utilisation qu'on fait d'un ordinateur que ça un pro(et tout dépend du domaine de professionnalisation ) ou un utilisateur X


----------



## toutletoutim (7 Octobre 2008)

Il est 19H passé et c'est l'heure en général ou commence les "event" et toujours pas d'invitation ça sent pas bon tout ça moi je vous le dis...


----------



## jbeul (7 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Et les étudiants qui vivent dans 9 mètres carrés ET qui ont besoin de puissance de calcul 3D, ils font comment ?
> 
> J'ai connu des amis de Fac (bon, ils n'avaient pas besoin de MBP, mais je pense que les gens de mon entourage ne sont pas des extraterrestres) qui mangeaient sur leur bureau, assis sur leur lit. Dans ces conditions, un portable est un bol d'oxygène, même par rapport à un iMac, qui reste largement satisfaisant niveau encombrement.
> 
> ...



Faut savoir c'que tu veut, travailler sur un Mac c'est super plus agréable que sur un MBP ne serait ce que pour la taille de l'écran si tu veut réussir tes études correctement regarde pas le prix...enfin c'est mon avis... Ensuite le coup des 9 m2 c'est pipo, franchement t'achetes pas du Mac si tu dois t'assoir entre le lavabo et la cuisinère pour t'en servir, de plus les Mac de bureau sont tellement plus fins maintenant...


----------



## Pdg (7 Octobre 2008)

iRCO a dit:
			
		

> pour moi tout dépend de l'utilisation qu'on fait d'un ordinateur que ça un pro(et tout dépend du domaine de professionnalisation ) ou un utilisateur X



Exact !

Et puis il y a aussi l'attrait des petits à côté qu'on a tendance à oublier (en tout cas beaucoup des comparatifs de prix les oublient), j'ai nommé : le clavier rétroéclairé, le confort d'un écran large (ok, c'est pas un petit à côté), l'option écran mat, les hauts-parleurs de qualité (je parle dans un sens général. Je ne sais pas ce que valent les HP des MB ou des MBP), la robe en alu, le trackpad multitouch, etc.

J'avoue (au risque de me faire défoncer, mais tant pis, j'aime le risque :love que pour le moment, je suis dans l'optique de m'acheter un MBP en octobre. S'ils sortent entre temps un MB en alu, avec un trackpad multitouch, un clavier rétroéclairé et un écran mat (même en 13"), je pencherai du coup bien plus vers un MB. Et s'ils rajoutent un chipset graphique convenable (suis pas trop gourmand, je ne demande même pas une carte dédiée :rose: ), alors là, même plus d'hésitation 



			
				jbeul a dit:
			
		

> Faut savoir c'que tu veut, travailler sur un Mac c'est super plus agréable que sur un MBP ne serait ce que pour la taille de l'écran si tu veut réussir tes études correctement regarde pas le prix...enfin c'est mon avis... Ensuite le coup des 9 m2 c'est pipo, franchement t'achetes pas du Mac si tu dois t'assoir entre le lavabo et la cuisinère pour t'en servir, de plus les Mac de bureau sont tellement plus fins maintenant...



Tu as déjà vécu en 9m² ? Nous vivons à 2 dans 46m² à Strasbourg et honnêtement, le fait de ne pas avoir de poste fixe n'est pas un impératif budgétaire, mais bien une condition de place. Nous avons besoin de 2 ordinateurs autonomes pour des raisons professionnelles. Dans mon cas, pas besoin forcément de la puissance du MBP, mais franchement, il doit y en avoir d'autres qui, eux, en ont besoin, mais ne peuvent pas/ne veulent pas avoir de fixe, quelle que soit sa taille.

Enfin, tu me fais rire avec ton "regarde pas les prix". Des fois, mon cher, on n'a pas le choix. On n'est pas là pour plaindre les gens, mais pendant mes études (malheureusement terminées, ou heureusement, ça dépend des points de vue), nous avons vécu à 2 avec 200 euros par mois. Eh oui, les stages à temps plein (=52 h/semaine, pas 35, hein) non rémunérés, ça existe. Alors je ne me plains largement pas de mon cas, je suis parfaitement heureux et j'ai très bien vécu mes études (les meilleurs moments de ma vie) et apte aujourd'hui à acheter un MBP sans trop avoir d'ennuis. Mais je pense à tous ces gens qui n'ont pas la place d'un fixe et pas les moyens de 2 postes. Et il y en a. Beaucoup. Arrête de lancer des généralités du genre "regarde pas les prix" (surtout dans la conjoncture actuelle).

Edit : je suis d'accord sur le fond du "tu t'achètes pas de mac si tu dois t'assoir entre le lavabo et la cuisinière", mais pas sur la forme. En fait, la plupart des gens en 9m² y sont non pas pour des raisons budgétaires, mais par manque de place. Strasbourg est une grande ville universitaire, mais quand tu fais une filière difficile à concours, tu ne peux pas te permettre de loger à 40 minutes de la Fac. Et si tu t'y prends un peu tard, tu n'as plus forcément le choix. Et puis payer 700 euros par mois pour un 40m², même pour ceux qui peuvent se le permettre, c'est un peu abusé donc je conçois largement qu'on puisse loger en studio par la force des choses... Et donc avoir besoin d'un portable... Et pourquoi pas un Mac, tant qu'on y est ? (j'ajoute que certains sont incapables de se servir de windows et/ou en ont peur).

Et, s'il te plait, arrête d'aggresser les gens. Personne ne t'a rien fait ici. Keep cool.


Mais surtout, en toute circonstance : funky soul ! (ça change la vie )


----------



## Kritzkopf (7 Octobre 2008)

Euh pour revenir sur les histoires de dock dans le trackpad ou ipod touch etc... pourquoi personne a penser a ca?


----------



## jbeul (7 Octobre 2008)

Lol sans vouloir offenser personne l'option ecran mat est d'une escroquerie incroyable lol. D'un point de vue artistiques le rendu des couleurs est tellement faussé que je trouve assez étrange qu'il soit proposé... par contre certains s'ettonent qu'il soit gratuit... pas moi


----------



## jbeul (7 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Euh pour revenir sur les histoires de dock dans le trackpad ou ipod touch etc... pourquoi personne a penser a ca?



Bah parce que trop moche, trop cher (à mon avis), trop fragile et trop inutile (enfin trop cibler, a moins d'etre artiste graphique design pour les autres.....bon a part se la peter ^^)


----------



## Kritzkopf (7 Octobre 2008)

jbeul a dit:


> Bah parce que trop moche, trop cher (à mon avis), trop fragile et trop inutile (enfin trop cibler, a moins d'etre artiste graphique design pour les autres.....bon a part se la peter ^^)



Bah oué, mais ca me parait comme étant le plus plausible comparé a ce qu'on voit sur d'autres fakes, et qu'a part les artiste graphiste je vois pas l'interet de l'écran tactile...


----------



## iRCO (7 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Euh pour revenir sur les histoires de dock dans le trackpad ou ipod touch etc... pourquoi personne a penser a ca?



Il existe déjà un asus qui ressemble à ce macbook tablet


----------



## jbeul (7 Octobre 2008)

Ouai s'ils sortent un truc comme ca pour faire genre pareil que l'iphone tout à fait d'accord....pour le MBA, encore une fois pour le grand public...pour les pros... que l'on prenne le MBP pour un haut de gamme ou uniquement pour pro n'est pas important s'il existe toujours un modele typique pour les pros... pour l'instant il est vraiment pro, s'il venait à changer comme ca il ne serait plus pro d ou mon idée d'un modele intermédiaire...maitenant, je rend les armes désolé à ceux que j'ai vexé ou pas et bon talkage moi j'ai eu mon overdose d'ordi pour aujorud'hui


----------



## Nitiel (7 Octobre 2008)

Il n'y a pas d'invitation, peut être demain si la poste est en grêve aujourd'hui


----------



## Pdg (7 Octobre 2008)

Autant je croyais possible une mise à jour sans keynote, autant je dois dire que ça fout les boules quand même


----------



## §mat§ (7 Octobre 2008)

jbeul a dit:


> Faut savoir ce que tu veut en faire ! A cette description je te conseillerais plus un Mac + MB pour quand tu voyage ! Le MBP c'est pour les gens qui voyagent beaucoup, tout le temps quasiment dans l'avion, le train, au travaille, à la maison... Va pas devenir le gars qui garde son portable constemment sur son bureau et le sort une fois par mois pour aller faire un traitement de texte !
> 
> Pour un musicien tu dois utiliser des programes tels que cubase, native instrument.... tout ca tourne bien sur un Mac, mais sur MBP ca chauffe ca chauffe !!! Je connais pas l'architecture mais ca doit donner aussi
> 
> Concernant les machines virtuels, je suis d'accord les gens prennent souvent plus puissant pour faire tourner Windows avec son mac, moi aussi d'ailleurs au début c'était une des mes idées, ensuite tu découvre Mac OS et depuis je touche plus jamais à windows ^^



Alors là tu te trompes.

Je ne ferais rien d'un MacBook mais j'ai besoin d'un portable donc c'est MBP, c'est aussi simple que cela.
Et effectivement, je vis à Paris dans un 18m², je n'ai pas la place ni les moyens d'accueillir un MacPro+un MBP qui m'est de toute façon nécessaire.

Pour ce qui est de la chauffe, je travaille sur un bureau en verre, la chaleur se dissipe rapidement, pas de soucis. Concernant la virtualisation, elle est parfois nécessaire pour faire tourner certaines applis - c'est malheureux mais c'est encore le cas.

Par ailleurs, mon besoin de portable est motivé du fait que je dois bosser des projets importants chez moi, les présenter/modifier une fois aux Beaux-Arts, pouvoir intervenir dessus lorsque je pars etc... 
Bref, c'est un choix murement réfléchi et je pense qu'étant donné mes exigences et l'utilisation que j'en ferai (et les moyens dont je dispose) c'est le meilleur parti.

Et sache que ça ne m'empêchera pas de réussir mes études, bien au contraire. 

@ Pdg: si tu savais combien je paye pour un 17/18m² sur Paris...


----------



## Nitiel (7 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Autant je croyais possible une mise à jour sans keynote, autant je dois dire que ça fout les boules quand même


 
Mardi prochain, on commandera tous notre MacBook Pro dernière génération tailler au laser !


----------



## Pdg (7 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Mardi prochain, on commandera tous notre MacBook Pro dernière génération tailler au laser !



St Steeve t'entende, Nitiel. Que St Steeve t'entende :love:


----------



## Kritzkopf (7 Octobre 2008)

*toujours heureux d'avoir déjà commander*


----------



## Nitiel (7 Octobre 2008)

HS : Dans Tab. de bord, Derniers points disco reçus, c'est quoi ? 
merci

Sinon il est possible que s'arrive demain, non !? Si le 14 octobre il n'y a rien, on fais comment !?


----------



## Pdg (7 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Sinon il est possible que s'arrive demain, non !? Si le 14 octobre il n'y a rien, on fais comment !?



Eh bien pour moi ça sera simple : commande MBP ! :love:


----------



## flotow (7 Octobre 2008)

jbeul a dit:


> Lol sans vouloir offenser personne l'option ecran mat est d'une escroquerie incroyable lol. D'un point de vue artistiques le rendu des couleurs est tellement faussé que je trouve assez étrange qu'il soit proposé... par contre certains s'ettonent qu'il soit gratuit... pas moi


c'est surtout une vrai blague que de vouloir travailler correctement la couleur sur un ecran brillant (quelque soit la techno derriere) 


d'ailleurs, Eizo (pourquoi eux?? ) sont mat uniquement


----------



## §mat§ (7 Octobre 2008)

Des mises à jour aussi éloignées les unes des autres, c'est du jamais vu - même chez Apple.

S'il n'y a rien d'ici le 14 octobre, je me démerde pour me trouver/louer un PC en attendant mieux. En effet, je n'ai pas assez de moyens pour me permettre de me faire entuber par Apple ni envie d'annuler mon switch.


----------



## iRCO (7 Octobre 2008)

Ah moi s'il n'y a rien d'ici la fin du mois, je vais direct sur le refurb pour un MBP.



*Par la même occasion vous savez si on peu utiliser la reduc de l'ADC Student sur le refurb


----------



## Pdg (7 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> c'est surtout une vrai blague que de vouloir travailler correctement la couleur sur un ecran brillant (quelque soit la techno derriere)
> d'ailleurs, Eizo (pourquoi eux?? ) sont mat uniquement



Si je peux me permettre une petite question peut-être un peu stupide... Je n'ai jamais comparé les écrans mat et brillant. J'avais déduit des explications du store et quelques avis glanés ça et là que c'était plus agréable, mais qu'en est-il vraiment ? Niveau visibilité, rendu couleurs, confort d'utilisation ?


----------



## DarkDestiny (7 Octobre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> *Par la même occasion vous savez si on peu utiliser la reduc de l'ADC Student sur le refurb



Non.

Moi s'il n'y a rien, ce sera ThinkPad T500, et Hackintosh, peut être...
Le refurb est pas intéressant avce une remise étudiant et une carte graphique défaillante.


----------



## Nitiel (7 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Non.
> 
> Moi s'il n'y a rien, ce sera ThinkPad T500, et Hackintosh, peut être...
> Le refurb est pas intéressant avce une remise étudiant et une carte graphique défaillante.


 
Sans vouloir de mettre en colère, tu veut/voulais acheter un mac pourquoi ?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Octobre 2008)

La taille au laser...bofff, j'y vois aucun intérêt, c'est surprenant, mais c'est tout! 

Steve s'écrit avec un seul "e". Qu'il soit sain ou pas.
Maintenant, je les vois pas forcemment faire d'Event pour ça uniquement.
Apple a pu changer sa façon de concevoir les Event plus ou moins importants.

Apple Store fermés, et voilà...


PS: j'envisage d'aller à Lyon pour mes études...des retours??!
Par MP s'il vous plaît...
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Pdg (7 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Des mises à jour aussi éloignées les unes des autres, c'est du jamais vu - même chez Apple.



Pas faux.



§mat§ a dit:


> S'il n'y a rien d'ici le 14 octobre, je me démerde pour me trouver/louer un PC en attendant mieux. En effet, je n'ai pas assez de moyens pour me permettre de me faire entuber par Apple ni envie d'annuler mon switch.



Argh ! Pas faux !



DarkDestiny a dit:


> Le refurb est pas intéressant avce une remise étudiant et une carte graphique défaillante.



Oui, pas faux...


Argh, mais c'est malhonnête, ça ! J'étais presque décidé à en prendre un le 14 quoi qu'il arrive. Maintenant, sais plus quoi penser moi.

Allez, je vais ressortir mon Atari ST-E. Et c'est tout ! 

Edit : zut flute. Steve m'en voudra toute sa vie ! Pardon


----------



## DarkDestiny (7 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre une petite question peut-être un peu stupide... Je n'ai jamais comparé les écrans mat et brillant. J'avais déduit des explications du store et quelques avis glanés ça et là que c'était plus agréable, mais qu'en est-il vraiment ? Niveau visibilité, rendu couleurs, confort d'utilisation ?



Le brillant rend els couleurs peut être plus vives plus cinéma, mais un reflet et c'est fini.
Je suis pas photogaphe ni designer, mais le rendu peut paraître terne sur un écran Mat, mais plus pratique, j'ai l'impression que l'aspect terne n'est qu'illusion car les couleurs sont plus marquantes néanmoins, plus encrées...Bon j'arrive pas vraiment à exprimé, ce que je veux dire.

Après le plus important c'est la dalle en elle même et l'éclairage, j'ai vu les couleurs des Sony, l'écran est superbe.

Je serais plus tenté de me prendre un mat.


----------



## kevinh44fr (7 Octobre 2008)

Moi ce que je voudrais savoir, c'est si Apple ne fait aucune maj le 14, vous faîtes quoi?
Parce que moi, je sais pas 

*mode dream on*
Sinon, comme il est encore tôt à San Francisco, on peut s'attendre à ce que macgé transmette une bonne nouvelle à notre réveil.
*mode dream off*

Par contre, moi je trouve le CPU plutôt bien comme il est, 2,4GHz c'est très bien. Bon c'est du 800MHz, il faudrait du 1600 mais bon...
Ce qui serait surtout bien, ce serait des MBP avec 4 Go de ram, ça éviterait de dépenser 80 euros en plus.

En tout cas, s'il n'y a pas de keynote, ça veut surement dire que la maj sera mineur pour mieux se préparer début 2009. Mais vu les rumeurs persistantes, je serai franchement étonné qu'Apple ne fasse rien le 14.

A moins, que Cupertino soit tordu, et fasse une maj le 21 pour entuber tout le monde, mais dans ce cas, gros risque de perte de clients potentiels.


----------



## §mat§ (7 Octobre 2008)

On a tendance à préférer à première vue un écran brillant car le rendu des couleurs est plus attrayant/vif.

Seulement, il faut savoir que ces couleurs ne sont pas réalistes mais résultent d'un artifice qui dénature les valeurs d'origine. De plus, les écrans brillants c'est l'horreur car il y a toujours une source lumineuse qui va se refléter dans l'écran, c'est très pénible.

Les écrans mats restituent plus fidèlement les couleurs (d'où le fait qu'ils soient prisés par ceux qui font de la retouche photo/vidéo etc...), c'est moins éclatant mais il yn'y a quasiment pas de problèmes de reflets.

En gros.


----------



## DarkDestiny (7 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Sans vouloir de mettre en colère, tu veut/voulais acheter un mac pourquoi ?



Je l'ai marqué pas plus tard qu'hier.....sur ce topic.
Tout le monde est pas près à se faire enfiler.


----------



## flotow (7 Octobre 2008)

l'ecran brillant a un contraste beaucoup plus fort, ce qui fait qu'une photo un peu pale peu sembler tres chaude/colorée, etc.
mais pour bosser, c'est pas poss', car c'est pas 'realiste', disons, pas 'neutre'
en résumé: c'est joli a regarder, mais pas réaliste (ce qui rejoint "l'effet cinéma")
bref, je ne suis pas spécialiste de la couleur, mais pour en avoir parlé avec des personnes dont c'est le metier (ici et en 'vrai') c'est ce qui en ressort.


----------



## DarkDestiny (7 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> En gros.



En gros t'as exprimé clairement ce que j'essayais de dire.


----------



## iRCO (7 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> les écrans brillants c'est l'horreur car il y a toujours une source lumineuse qui va se refléter dans l'écran, c'est très pénible.



Et je rajoute que quand on baisse bien la luminosité en se voit dans l'écran (effet miroir)
ce qui est vraiment gênant qu'on veut avoir plus d'autonomie


----------



## Pdg (7 Octobre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> (effet miroir)





Tucpasquic a dit:


> c'est ce qui en ressort.





§mat§ a dit:


> En gros.





DarkDestiny a dit:


> Je serais plus tenté de me prendre un mat.



Eh bien merci à tous pour ces avis bien éclairants. Ca ne m'aide pas à faire mon choix, mais maintenant je le ferai en connaissance de cause. 


Edit : Eh bien à priori, ce sera plutôt le mat, je pense.


----------



## flotow (7 Octobre 2008)

limite, l'effet mirroir, on s'en tape, c'est juste que c'est pas realiste.
une photo delavée apparaitra bien, alors qu'elle ne l'est pas (c'est pareil pour le reste)
apres vient l'effet mirroir, mais bon, quand on a un mat, c'est pas pareil


----------



## Kritzkopf (7 Octobre 2008)

Perso, Maj ou pas je prend, j'ai trop morfler sous win avec des c@#!ries pour acheter un pc portable (d'autant que le temps moyen de livraison d'un pc portable a l'air d'être d'un mois et qu'il me faut un portable pour novembre obligatoirement)

Et puis surtout quand on cumule les avantages d'OS X je pense pas me faire entuber autant que ca, bon, je vais pas vous dire que je le sens pas passer...


----------



## darkbeno (7 Octobre 2008)

La chose que je voudrais le plus, c'est un ecran mat sur macbook... J'ai garde mon ibook jusqu'a aujourd'hui a cause de ca, et parce que j'ai pas forcement les moyens de me payer un macbook pro. Enfin si, je pourrais mais bon, la difference de prix est enorme lorsque au'elle est motivee seulement par un ecran mat.


----------



## jbeul (7 Octobre 2008)

Je tiens à m'excuser et à faire une rectification effectivement j'ai confondu mat et brillant ! En fait dans la manière dont pdg l'a dit  j'ai cru qu'il disait que l'écran d'origine était super nul et qu'il valait mieu utiliser l'option ecran mat.... En fait l'option mat est déjà présente dans le macbook pro et si on veut l'écran brillant on doit changer lol donc oui oui ecran mat super et c'est l'ecran brillant qui est a proscrire... Sur ce.


----------



## Pdg (7 Octobre 2008)

jbeul a dit:


> Je tiens à m'excuser et à faire une rectification



Oula, c'est pas grave !

Cela dit, je ne parlais pas d'écran "pourri" ou pas. (et par défaut, c'est l'écran brillant qui est sélectionné sur les MBP). Et je parlais de MB tout court


----------



## Kritzkopf (7 Octobre 2008)

De toutes facons Jbeul c'est un troll, c'est bien connu ca maintenant 

Par contre, par défaut chez moi il est en mat


----------



## DarkDestiny (7 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> et par défaut, c'est l'écran brillant qui est sélectionné sur les MBP


 
Non, c'est l'inverse.


----------



## Pdg (7 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Par contre, par défaut chez moi il est en mat



Après vérification : au temps pour moi. Ils sont bien en mat par défaut ! :mouais: j'ai dû rêver.


----------



## divoli (7 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Oula, c'est pas grave !
> 
> Cela dit, je ne parlais pas d'écran "pourri" ou pas. (et par défaut, c'est l'écran brillant qui est sélectionné sur les MBP). Et je parlais de MB tout court



Il faudrait arrêter de dire des âneries à longueur de topic, vous allez finir par embrouiller tout le monde. 

Sur les MBP: par défaut l'écran est mat, l'écran brillant étant en option.
Sur les MB et MBA: écran brillant uniquement.


----------



## jbeul (7 Octobre 2008)

Je me rappele que c'était le mat qui était par défaut mais j'ai peut etre tort... Et je savais pas que sur le MB seul le brillant était dispo c'est un peu bête effectivement. 

heu l'allemand à la tête bizare désolé de pas avoir ton vocabulaire de geek pour traduire troll meme si je pense que ca doit pas etre une fleur. ^^


----------



## lainbebop (7 Octobre 2008)

J'ai lu sur la page précédente qu'il falait 1 mois pour se faire livrer ???
ça veut dire pas de MBP avant le 14novembre, à supposer qu'ils sortent le 14 octobre ??


----------



## DarkDestiny (7 Octobre 2008)

Je le sens très mal ce 14 Octobre....


----------



## DarkDestiny (7 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> J'ai lu sur la page précédente qu'il falait 1 mois pour se faire livrer ???
> ça veut dire pas de MBP avant le 14novembre, à supposer qu'ils sortent le 14 octobre ??


 
Ouai pareil faut m'expliquer pourquoi les dispos sont sous 24H et la livraison sur 3semaines.....


----------



## divoli (7 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> J'ai lu sur la page précédente qu'il falait 1 mois pour se faire livrer ???
> ça veut dire pas de MBP avant le 14novembre, à supposer qu'ils sortent le 14 octobre ??



Ca dépend de la demande, et si tu rajoutes ou non des options (en rajouter augmente les délais).
Tu peux attendre 10 jours comme 5 semaines...


----------



## jbeul (7 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Ouai pareil faut m'expliquer pourquoi les dispos sont sous 24H et la livraison sur 3semaines.....



je crois que la personne qui disait ca parlait des PC non ?

Sur l'apple store commande passée à 23h je l'ai eu pas le lendemain mais le jour d'après lol.

EDIT : ah oui sans aucune option aussi


----------



## Kritzkopf (7 Octobre 2008)

jbeul a dit:


> heu l'allemand à la tête bizare désolé de pas avoir ton vocabulaire de geek pour traduire troll meme si je pense que ca doit pas etre une fleur. ^^



Mon dieu... 



DarkDestiny a dit:


> Ouai pareil faut m'expliquer pourquoi les dispos sont sous 24H et la livraison sur 3semaines.....



Départ du dépot sous 24H et après ca part de Chine je crois

Edit: oui je parlais de PC portalbes (Dell etc...)


----------



## lainbebop (7 Octobre 2008)

arf  surtout que le jour de la MAJ ils vont en avoir des commandes.... j'espère qu'ils ont prévu les stock...
On peut connaitre le delais en commandant ou pas ? Sinon autant aller l'acheter à l'aple store du coin, le pb est qu'ils font seulement 3% pour les etudiants... (et 8% pour les prof, c'est assez aberrant, à croire que les étudiants ont plus de thunes que les profs...)

edit : j'ai calculé, 20&#8364; de différence pour un MB, 36&#8364; pour un MBP, je crois que je vais acheter en boutique


----------



## divoli (7 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Départ du dépot sous 24H et après ca part de Chine je crois



Sans option, je crois que ça part des Pays-Bas (24 heures en principe).
Avec option, de Chine (et c'est bien plus que 24 heures)...


----------



## DarkDestiny (7 Octobre 2008)

jbeul a dit:


> je crois que la personne qui disait ca parlait des PC non ?
> 
> Sur l'apple store commande passée à 23h je l'ai eu pas le lendemain mais le jour d'après lol.
> 
> EDIT : ah oui sans aucune option aussi


 
Tu me rassure, mais j'avais vu des posts de délais de 3 semaines sur le forum et c'était bien pour des MBP.


----------



## divoli (7 Octobre 2008)

Soyez bien conscient qu'Apple fait tout pour favoriser son site de vente en ligne (Applestore), quitte à court-circuiter son propre réseau de revendeurs agréés (Apple Premium Reseller)...
Les autres revendeurs (genre Fnac, Darty...) sont un peu mieux traités que ces derniers, mais la priorité absolue reste donnée aux clients de l'Applestore.


----------



## Kritzkopf (7 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Sans option, je crois que ça part des Pays-Bas (24 heures en principe).
> Avec option, de Chine (et c'est bien plus que 24 heures)...



Bah j'ai commandé dimanche un ipod, un macbook pro avec comme seul option le DD à 7K tr/min et l'imprimante Canon et c'est prêt à l'expédition, ca me parrait honnette...


----------



## divoli (7 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Bah j'ai commandé dimanche un ipod, un macbook pro avec comme seul option le DD à 7K tr/min et l'imprimante Canon et c'est prêt à l'expédition, ca me parrait honnette...



Prêt à l'expédition, sans vouloir dire de lapalissade, cela veut dire que le colis n'a pas encore été expédié. Reste à savoir d'où il va partir (ça peut très bien être aussi des Pays-Bas comme de Chine comme d'ailleurs), d'où un délai parfois élastique...


----------



## Kritzkopf (7 Octobre 2008)

Exact :rateau:


----------



## flotow (7 Octobre 2008)

pour les offres etudiants, il y des ruptures de stock sur les imprimantes entrée de gamme (surtout la premiere, qui coute 0&#8364 d'ou un delai assez important (au moins deux semaines en plus)


----------



## NightWalker (7 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Tu me rassure, mais j'avais vu des posts de délais de 3 semaines sur le forum et c'était bien pour des MBP.



Tout dépend de l'engouement sur le produit... je me souviens quand j'ai acheté mon iMac G5 première génération, j'ai du attendre... hummm... voyons... 4 mois   Commande effectuée en Septembre et je l'ai reçu en Décembre 2004, juste avant Nôwell... 
re   

Donc si c'est un produit de la mort qui tue...


----------



## Kritzkopf (7 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> pour les offres etudiants, il y des ruptures de stock sur les imprimantes entrée de gamme (surtout la premiere, qui coute 0) d'ou un delai assez important (au moins deux semaines en plus)




:mouais: pourtant le colis est prêt (en même temps j'ai pris celle qui revient à 10 xD)


----------



## Pierre-Nico (8 Octobre 2008)

vous allez pas me dire que les CG Nvidia qui équipe les macbook pro venduent aujourd'hui sont susceptibles d'être défaillante quand même ?

sinon les invitations pour l'event du 9 septembre ont été envoyé le 2 septembre... donc pour notre event ça me paraît tendu...


----------



## Katana29 (8 Octobre 2008)

J'attends également le MacBook Pro, et ça semble tourner au vinaigre cette histoire... :rateau:
J'espère qu'il y aura au minimum une mise à jour du store! Sinon...


----------



## Macuserman (8 Octobre 2008)

Pas forcemment...

Si l'on considère qu'Apple a changé sa manière d'appréhender les MàJ...
On peut alors voir cet Event différemment.

Apple pourrait alors juste retransmettre en direct leur Event...
Ou alors juste une petite fermeture du Store! 

Mais ils seront renouvelés!


----------



## Mad_Matt (8 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pas forcemment...
> 
> Si l'on considère qu'Apple a changé sa manière d'appréhender les MàJ...
> On peut alors voir cet Event différemment.
> ...


"First Post" Salut à tous
Je compte comme vous tous, m'acheter un mbp pour la rentrée et attends cette maj en suivant ce post depuis... lol ! Ca fait du bien de lire des propos optimistes de temps en temps !


----------



## iRCO (8 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Apple pourrait alors juste retransmettre en direct leur Event...
> Ou alors juste une petite fermeture du Store!
> 
> Mais ils seront renouvelés!




J'espère que t'a raison car là ça devient lourd à supporter cette attente sans la moindre info


----------



## kevain42 (8 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous!! Je viens de m'inscrire! Cela fait longtemps que je vous suis! Pour la dernière MAJ en février il n'y avait pas eu d'Event il me semble donc rien n'est perdu!!


----------



## droyze (8 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'espère qu'ils vont sortir les nouveaux MBP le 14, et qu'il n'y aura pas plus de 3 jours de livraison. Car moi je pars en Australie le 5 Novembre pendant 1 an, et il me faut absolument un MBP dans les meilleurs délais.

Question : Vous croyez que les Fnac seront prélivrés pour répondre à la demande le jour J ?


----------



## iRCO (8 Octobre 2008)

droyze a dit:


> Moi j'espère qu'ils vont sortir les nouveaux MBP le 14, et qu'il n'y aura pas plus de 3 jours de livraison. Car moi je pars en Australie le 5 Novembre pendant 1 an, et il me faut absolument un MBP dans les meilleurs délais.
> 
> Question : Vous croyez que les Fnac seront prélivrés pour répondre à la demande le jour J ?



Normalement ils sont livrés le lendemain de la màj comme les Apple Premium Resseler en supposant qu'ils seront disponibles le jour même de l'annonce. Donc à voir


----------



## kevain42 (8 Octobre 2008)

droyze a dit:


> Question : Vous croyez que les Fnac seront prélivrés pour répondre à la demande le jour J ?



Je ne pense pas. Pour les ipod ce n'était pas le cas. Si les nouveaux macbook sont mis à jour le 14, je pense qu'ils seront à la Fnac pas avant le 16.


----------



## rizoto (8 Octobre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> Normalement ils sont livrés le lendemain de la màj comme les Apple Premium Resseler en supposant qu'ils seront disponibles le jour même de l'annonce. Donc à voir



Ca reste a prouver, s'il sont dispo comme les nouveaux nano, tu peux te brosser pour les avoir le lendemain....

En australie, ils vendent aussi des macs...


----------



## divoli (8 Octobre 2008)

kevain42 a dit:


> Je ne pense pas. Pour les ipod ce n'était pas le cas. Si les nouveaux macbook sont mis à jour le 14, je pense qu'ils seront à la Fnac pas avant le 16.



Tu es très optimiste, toi. En général, à la Fnac, il faut à minima attendre un bonne semaine pour que la Fnac ait physiquement des nouveaux Mac en stock, et dans le meilleur des cas. Concernant les APR, ce n'est pas mieux, c'est même généralement pire.

Je vous l'ai déjà dit, les clients de l'Applestore passent en priorité.

Si de nouveaux Mac apparaissent le 14, personne ne les aura le 16, c'est certain. Les délais sont plus longs que ça, et ils seront d'autant plus longs que l'engouement (donc la demande) sera important.

Priez pour que ce ne soit pas une révision majeure, sinon l'attente risque de se compter en semaines.


----------



## iRCO (8 Octobre 2008)

Moi si je me rappelle bien, j'ai été voir un Apple Premium Resseler à caen le mercredi ou ou le jeudi (je ne me rappelle pas trop) après l'annonce du 9 septembre dernier et le vendeur était entrain de déballer les nouveautés


----------



## divoli (8 Octobre 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Tout dépend de l'engouement sur le produit... je me souviens quand j'ai acheté mon iMac G5 première génération, j'ai du attendre... hummm... voyons... 4 mois   Commande effectuée en Septembre et je l'ai reçu en Décembre 2004, juste avant Nôwell...
> re
> 
> Donc si c'est un produit de la mort qui tue...



Absolument.

Autre exemple; les premiers PowerBook en aluminium (début 2003). Certains clients avaient dû attendre durant deux à trois mois pour recevoir leur ordinateur...


----------



## sabsab (8 Octobre 2008)

entre 2 à 3 mois !


----------



## divoli (8 Octobre 2008)

Oui, ce n'est pas une erreur. Dans mon exemple comme dans celui de Nightwalker, l'attente après avoir commandé peut se compter en mois...


----------



## rizoto (8 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, ce n'est pas une erreur. Dans mon exemple comme dans celui de Nightwalker, l'attente après avoir commandé peut se compter en mois...



C'etait une autre epoque les proco IBM ...


----------



## iRCO (8 Octobre 2008)

Apple de 2004, n'est pas Apple de 2008/2009. Je ne pense pas qu'ils vont faire les mêmes erreurs, ils perdront leur crédibilité. Et je pense qu'ils respecteront les délais annoncés pour bien tenir leur indicateurs Cout, Qualité, délai surtout qu'Apple est devenu bien mur.


----------



## Kritzkopf (8 Octobre 2008)

Mon colis a été éxpédié 

*Toujours aussi heureux d'avoir commandé*


----------



## qqq (8 Octobre 2008)

alors la confirmation pour le 14 octobre??? c'est foutu pas de Keynote???


----------



## Kritzkopf (8 Octobre 2008)

qqq a dit:


> alors la confirmation pour le 14 octobre??? c'est foutu pas de Keynote???



Faut croire que pour l'event c'est foutu, peut être une simple mise à jour avec juste une fermeture du store.


----------



## qqq (8 Octobre 2008)

mais pensez-vous qu'on aura des nouveaux Macbook avec justement une simple MAJ avec une simple fermeture de store?


----------



## droyze (8 Octobre 2008)

Bah ça me parait léger pour une nouvelle gamme de Portables, surtout, si l'on en croit les rumeurs avec le nouveau procédé de fabrication.

Enfin bon espérons un petit signe de vie de Apple dans les jours qui viennent


----------



## Kritzkopf (8 Octobre 2008)

qqq a dit:


> mais pensez-vous qu'on aura des nouveaux Macbook avec justement une simple MAJ avec une simple fermeture de store?



C'est possible, après on ne peut pas dire précisément quand ca aura lieu...


----------



## Nitiel (8 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> C'est possible, après on ne peut pas dire précisément quand ca aura lieu...


 
Le 14 normalement !!


----------



## Kritzkopf (8 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Le 14 normalement !!



Dans la série je crois ce que les rumeurs disents...


----------



## Nitiel (8 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Dans la série je crois ce que les rumeurs disents...


 
Les rumeurs disait en aout, puis septembre et now october puis elle diront février, je crois que je vais le commander.


----------



## divoli (8 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> C'etait une autre epoque les proco IBM ...





iRCO a dit:


> Apple de 2004, n'est pas Apple de 2008/2009. Je ne pense pas qu'ils vont faire les mêmes erreurs, ils perdront leur crédibilité. Et je pense qu'ils respecteront les délais annoncés pour bien tenir leur indicateurs Cout, Qualité, délai surtout qu'Apple est devenu bien mur.



Cela n'avait rien à voir avec les processeurs qui existaient déjà en production, ni même que ce soit Intel ou IBM, mais avec à chaque fois des révisions majeures de machines. Le passage au MacIntel n'a rien changé.

Je ne dis pas cela pour vous sapper le moral. Mais à chaque révision, le délai est plus proche de 2 semaines que de 3 jours. Mais si vous le recevez en 3-4 jours (ce qui reste possible), vous pourrez vous estimer heureux.


----------



## rizoto (8 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne dis pas cela pour vous sapper le moral. Mais à chaque révision, le délai est plus proche de 2 semaines que de 3 jours. Mais si vous le recevez en 3-4 jours (ce qui reste possible), vous pourrez vous estimer heureux.



on est donc bien loin des 3 mois (ca ferait mi-janvier )


----------



## divoli (8 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> on est donc bien loin des 3 mois (ca ferait mi-janvier )



Oui, 3 mois est un délai exceptionnel, mais c'est arrivé. 

Comme le disait Nightwalker, les délais peuvent être rallongés en cas de fort engouement d'un "Macdelamortquitue" (sans forcément jusqu'à attendre des mois)...


----------



## §mat§ (8 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Mon colis a été éxpédié
> 
> *Toujours aussi heureux de m'être fait entuber*



 
Désolé. Tu vas probablement passer dans une période de vexation puis de rejet mais bon, il faut avouer que c'est quand même un tout petit peu objectif, non?


----------



## Kritzkopf (8 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Désolé. Tu vas maintenant passer dans une période de vexation puis de rejet mais bon, il faut avouer que c'est relativement objectif, non?



mé késkidi?

Plus sérieusement y a aucune raison d'être vexer ou de rejeter quoique ce soit


----------



## Macuserman (8 Octobre 2008)

S'ils sortent le 14/10, ne vous attendez pas à les avoir en rayons le 16...ni le 21, ni le 28.

Il leur avait fallu plus d'un mois pour les proposer en Février dernier, je me souviens qu'ils étaient dispo vers mi-mars. 

(----> M'en souviens bien, c'était l'époque de mon annive!  ).

Deplus, ils attendent généralement l'écoulement des stocks quasi-total.
Véridique:
La FNAC Mulhouse (j'habite là...) a mis exactement 3 mois avant de proposer le NOUVEAU MACBOOK PRO 17"...

Alors, pour revenir à du "plus perso"...
On prend le cas énoncé ci-dessous:
Les nouveaux MacBook Pro sortent le 14 Octobre...
La FNAC (j'achète pas sur le Store...dslé) baisse de 400&#8364; (comme la dernière fois) les prix des anciens.
Ce qui nous donne un prix hypothétique du 17" à 2100&#8364;.
2100&#8364;, je peux les mettre, 2500, un peu moins...

*1: Je prends le 17" (ancien modèle) à 2100&#8364; ?
*2: je prends le 15" (nouveau modèle) au prix encore inconnu, mais tablons sur 1799&#8364;...?


----------



## DarkDestiny (8 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> *1: Je prends le 17" (ancien modèle) à 2100 ?
> *2: je prends le 15" (nouveau modèle) au prix encore inconnu, mais tablons sur 1799...?


 
Comment veux tu qu'on t'aide sur ce choix ? 

Je ne crois plus à la mise à jour...
Ya eu qu'un gars qui a annoncé que ce serait le 14......


----------



## Macuserman (8 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Comment veux tu qu'on t'aide sur ce choix ?
> 
> Je ne crois plus à la mise à jour...
> Ya eu qu'un gars qui a annoncé que ce serait le 14......



Si vous pouviez peser le pour et le contre...

Ya pas qu'un gars, ya aussi Nvidia qui en a parlé.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (8 Octobre 2008)

pour les pros du Macbook Pro, pouvez-vous me dire (en un coup d'oeil) si il s'agit de la dernière génération... merci, et je pense pas que vous m'en voudrez pour le HS 

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/G0EZ1F/A


----------



## Macuserman (8 Octobre 2008)

Non, il ne s'agit pas de la génération actuelle...
C'est donc la génération précédente! 

Et comme c'est pas la nouvelle non plus...

On t'en veut pas...


----------



## Nitiel (8 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> pour les pros du Macbook Pro, pouvez-vous me dire (en un coup d'oeil) si il s'agit de la dernière génération... merci, et je pense pas que vous m'en voudrez pour le HS
> 
> http://store.apple.com/fr/product/G0EZ1F/A


 
il s'agit de la génération actuelle donc la derniere, intel core 2 duo 2,5 GHz, nvidia 8600M GT 512Mo


----------



## divoli (8 Octobre 2008)

Je confirme ce que dit Nitiel; c'est bien un MBP de dernière génération (donc l'actuelle), c'est sûr et certain. 


Macuserman, arrête de dire des âneries, tu n'as même pas de Mac... :rateau:


----------



## kevinh44fr (8 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Les rumeurs disait en aout, puis septembre et now october puis elle diront février, je crois que je vais le commander.



le truc c'est qu'avant il n'y avait pas de dates, hors maintenant, y'en a une.

Par contre macgé souligne un bon point : la crise financière.
J'ai peur qu'à cause de ça, Apple change tous ses plans 

Perso, même si la maj est mineur, y'a une maj quand même ^^


----------



## divoli (8 Octobre 2008)

Je rappelle qu'Apple peut sortir de nouveaux Mac à tout moment, sans avoir à faire d'_event_. C'est déjà arrivé, et effectivement vu le contexte économique cela pourrait se reproduire...


----------



## §mat§ (8 Octobre 2008)

Pourquoi est-ce au moment où je suis prêt à acheter qu'Apple rechigne à mettre à jour ses produits? J'ai le budget nécessaire, l'ADC student mais on se traîne toujours ces modèles stagnants depuis 2007 et Apple ne semble pas pressée de lancer de nouveaux produits et repousse encore ses mises à jour.

Je suis dans l'embarras, je me refuse absolument d'acheter un MBP actuel à ce prix et je n'ai pas mais alors pas du tout envie de me louer un PC de transition. (Je risque d'y être contraint si rien n'apparait en octobre)

En tant que fabricant d'ordinateurs, la firme devrait s'astreindre à des renouvellements réguliers car la majorité de leurs produits sont en fin de vie (MB, MBP, Mac mini, MBA). Au contraire, elle se permet de rallonger encore les délais habituels. Ca commence à devenir exaspérant et frôle l'incorrection vis à vis de l'acheteur.


----------



## Nitiel (8 Octobre 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> le truc c'est qu'avant il n'y avait pas de dates, hors maintenant, y'en a une.
> 
> Par contre macgé souligne un bon point : la crise financière.
> J'ai peur qu'à cause de ça, Apple change tous ses plans
> ...


 


Si Apple à prévus de nouveau modèle, donc ils ont du travail déjà depuis plusieurs mois dessus, sa m'étonnerais qu'il change du jour au lendemain leur plan. Peut être qu'a cause de la crisse financière, il préfére le faire discret. 
(http://www.macg.co/news/voir/132081/vers-des-annonces-plus-discretes)


----------



## iRCO (8 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je rappelle qu'Apple peut sortir de nouveaux Mac à tout moment, sans avoir à faire d'_event_. C'est déjà arrivé, et effectivement vu le contexte économique cela pourrait se reproduire...



J'espère que c'est le cas, je croise les doigts


----------



## Macuserman (8 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> il s'agit de la génération actuelle donc la derniere, intel core 2 duo 2,5 GHz, nvidia 8600M GT 512Mo



Avec un HDD de 200Go et 2.4kg?!
Il me semble que ce n'est pas cette génération-ci...

Peu importe...


----------



## DarkDestiny (8 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Avec un HDD de 200Go et 2.4kg?!
> Il me semble que ce n'est pas cette génération-ci...
> 
> Peu importe...


 
http://www.apple.com/fr/macbookpro/specs.html


----------



## divoli (8 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Avec un HDD de 200Go et 2.4kg?!
> Il me semble que ce n'est pas cette génération-ci...
> 
> Peu importe...



Si, mais avec un disque dur de 200 Go à 7200 rpm (normalement en option, en standard c'est 250 Go 5400 rpm). 

De toute façon, aucun MBP de génération précédente n'a de processeur cadencé à 2.5 GHz et une CG de 512 Mo de vram...

Il n'y a aucune confusion possible.


----------



## Nitiel (8 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Avec un HDD de 200Go et 2.4kg?!
> Il me semble que ce n'est pas cette génération-ci...
> 
> Peu importe...


 
La génération précédante était a 2,4 GHz (Merom) avec des carte nvidia 8600M GT 256Mo.
Si tu regarde sur Apple Store tu peut configurer ton mac comme un dell !


----------



## Macuserman (8 Octobre 2008)

OK...autant pour moi! 
Merci alors!


Apple fermera ses Store à mon grand avis...


----------



## Ukhy (8 Octobre 2008)

En tout cas depuis le temps que l'on attend, j'espere que ces MAJ faudront le coup !!!
Pour ma part, j'aimerai que les nouveaux MacBook aient une vraie carte graphique. 
Et vous qu'aimeriez vous en priorité comme évolution sur les MB ?


----------



## kevinh44fr (8 Octobre 2008)

Un MB 15"? ^^
Oui je sais, c'est mal de rêver sur des bêtises !


----------



## miko974 (8 Octobre 2008)

Ukhy a dit:


> En tout cas depuis le temps que l'on attend, j'espere que ces MAJ faudront le coup !!!
> Pour ma part, j'aimerai que les nouveaux MacBook aient une vraie carte graphique.
> Et vous qu'aimeriez vous en priorité comme évolution sur les MB ?



Au point ou j' en suis, une simple baisse de prix me conviendrait...


----------



## DarkDestiny (8 Octobre 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> Un MB 15"? ^^
> Oui je sais, c'est mal de rêver sur des bêtises !


 
Oui là, c'est rêver de bêtises 

Déjà que les MacBook 'devraient' (allez on espère je commence à découragé) avec une petite carte graphique intégrée et devrait être en alu....
La différence entre Macbook et MBP se fera seulement sur le processeur et la CG.


----------



## DarkDestiny (8 Octobre 2008)

L'espoir pourrait renaître : 






http://www.engadget.com/2008/10/08/brick-macbook-pro-leaked-in-up-close-spy-shot/


----------



## xao85 (8 Octobre 2008)

Je sais pas i l'espoir renaît mais moi je trouve ça plutôt identique à ce qu'on a déjà, exepté pour le clavier...


----------



## Pdg (8 Octobre 2008)

en même temps.. Est-ce qu'on en attend beaucoup + ? A part une légère mise à neuf de composants, ce clavier me ferait passer le pas 13" - 15" ! Enfin en caricaturant, hein.  c'est réfléchi


----------



## Pierre-Nico (8 Octobre 2008)

merci pour vos réponses. j'ai besoin d'un conseil, que pensez-vous d'un Macbook Pro 2.5ghz, 512 de VRam, 200 Go à 7200 tr/min, de février 2008, état plus que nickel, écran mat, le tout à 1700 euros. Je ne sais pas, j'ai peur de passer à côté de quelque chose le 14 mais en même temps je n'aime pas du tout le clavier des macbook et autre MBA (je trouve les touches, trop espacés), et un simple nouveau design ne me ferai pas pleurer, un lecteur de bluray non plus... Bref mais toujours ce doute, à oui peur aussi des rev A.

Sinon quelle est la réelle différence entre la CG à 256 et celle à 128 ? Mon usage est un peu de jeu, beaucoup d'internet, un peu de retouche vidéo (vraiment peu), et beaucoup de photo, mais surtout envie d'avoir une machine qui me dure quelques années (4-5 en moyenne). Et franchement la différence entre 2.4 et 2.5 c'est pas un peu une blague ?? lol.

désolé pour le HS, mais la je suis un peu largué...


----------



## Kritzkopf (9 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> merci pour vos réponses. j'ai besoin d'un conseil, que pensez-vous d'un Macbook Pro 2.5ghz, 512 de VRam, 200 Go à 7200 tr/min, de février 2008, état plus que nickel, écran mat, le tout à 1700 euros. Je ne sais pas, j'ai peur de passer à côté de quelque chose le 14 mais en même temps je n'aime pas du tout le clavier des macbook et autre MBA (je trouve les touches, trop espacés), et un simple nouveau design ne me ferai pas pleurer, un lecteur de bluray non plus... Bref mais toujours ce doute, à oui peur aussi des rev A.
> 
> Sinon quelle est la réelle différence entre la CG à 256 et celle à 128 ? Mon usage est un peu de jeu, beaucoup d'internet, un peu de retouche vidéo (vraiment peu), et beaucoup de photo, mais surtout envie d'avoir une machine qui me dure quelques années (4-5 en moyenne). Et franchement la différence entre 2.4 et 2.5 c'est pas un peu une blague ?? lol.
> 
> désolé pour le HS, mais la je suis un peu largué...



J'ai l'impression que tu connais la réponse toi même... En tout cas visiblement tu as aucune raison de pas l'acheter.

J'ai tenu avec un pc extrêmement vieux donc je pense qu'il n'y a aucun problème niveau durée de vie sur un mac. Pour ce qui est de la puissance je crois avoir lu quelques part que ces différences de Mo en Vram ou de MHz ne te font gagner que quelques fps dans un jeu rien de très notable en tout cas. A confirmer


----------



## Pierre-Nico (9 Octobre 2008)

je suis d'accord avec toi, de plus la config est vraiment alléchante, mais il y toujours ce doute, cette peur de passer à côté de quelque chose le 14... et un peu l'envie d'avoir le dernier modèle


----------



## divoli (9 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que tu connais la réponse toi même... En tout cas visiblement tu as aucune raison de pas l'acheter.



J'aurais fait la même réponse.

Perso, j'ai un MBP de juin 2007, je compte le garder au minimum jusqu'en 2010, voire au delà (j'ai même pris un AC). Je ne vais pas me mettre à chialer à chaque nouvelle révision. 

L'informatique évolue, mais il faut bien se lancer à un moment ou à un autre. 

Ce topic date du fin mars, le 14 il n'y aura peut-être rien, même si plus on attend plus la probabilité d'une màj est importante. Mais il peut très bien se passer des semaines et des mois.

Bref, à toi de voir. Mais une fois que l'on a son MBP, on est content, on a plus à se prendre la tête...


----------



## divoli (9 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> je suis d'accord avec toi, de plus la config est vraiment alléchante, mais il y toujours ce doute, cette peur de passer à côté de quelque chose le 14... et un peu l'envie d'avoir le dernier modèle



Ben fixe-toi le 14 comme date butoir, en acceptant le fait que s'il n'y a rien le 14, il y aura peut-être une révision 2 semaines ou 2 mois après.


----------



## Kritzkopf (9 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Mais une fois que l'on a son MBP, on est content, on a plus à se prendre la tête...



Rien que de le commander c'est jouissif... 

... A part sur le moment peut etre quand on voit la facture :rateau:...

Mais a part ca que du bonheur

*Arrête pas de regarder le suivi de commande comme un gros geek*


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (9 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Rien que de le commander c'est jouissif...
> 
> ... A part sur le moment peut etre quand on voit la facture :rateau:...
> 
> ...


Tu as bien fait!

Au pire, si il y a une màj le 14, tu seras TOUJOURS dans le délai de rétractation des 10 jours suivant la date d'achat. Apple ne te demandera aucune raison valable si tu souhaite te faire rembourser pour commander le nouveau.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (9 Octobre 2008)

bon aller je vais attendre mardi prochain...


----------



## Kritzkopf (9 Octobre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Tu as bien fait!
> 
> Au pire, si il y a une màj le 14, tu seras TOUJOURS dans le délai de rétractation des 10 jours suivant la date d'achat. Apple ne te demandera aucune raison valable si tu souhaite te faire rembourser pour commander le nouveau.



Exact, toute ma stratégie est basée la dessus d'ailleurs


----------



## xao85 (9 Octobre 2008)

Le placarpoubelle (packarbelle pour les néofites ) de ma copine vient de laché... Enfin!  J'en pouvais plus de la voir toujours râler dessus. :rateau:

J'ai casi réussi à la convaincre de prendre un mac... (surrement macbook) Je lui dis d'attendre ou pas? :rose: Car elle voudrait l'acheter ce weekend!


----------



## xao85 (9 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> J'aurais fait la même réponse.
> 
> Perso, j'ai un MBP de juin 2007, je compte le garder au minimum jusqu'en 2010, voire au delà (j'ai même pris un AC). Je ne vais pas me mettre à chialer à chaque nouvelle révision.
> 
> ...


 
Dieu que c'est vrai!  Pour ma part j'ai le mien depuis un an et pour rien au monde je changerai, il tourne comme un horloge... Seul la carte graphique est en suspent... (8600m GT quand tu nous tiens! ) Enfin il est garantie 3 ans, donc d'ici là rien ne changera!


----------



## kevinh44fr (9 Octobre 2008)

Oui mais vous, vous en avez déja 1 
Pour ça qu'on est si excité. Mais c'est sur, que dès que je l'ai, je ne le change pas avant au moins 3 ans.

Sinon, une nouvelle rumeur avec un macbook à 800$.
C'est surtout une bonne nouvelle dans le fait que plus le 14 approche, plus tout le monde s'affole. J'espère qu'il va se passer quelque chose ce mardi


----------



## droyze (9 Octobre 2008)

Plus on approche du 14, plus il y a des rumeurs réels, tels que les photos de la coque. Je pense que ça confirme la sortie très bientôt :rateau:


----------



## xao85 (9 Octobre 2008)

droyze a dit:


> Plus on approche du 14, plus il y a des rumeurs réels, tels que les photos de la coque. Je pense que ça confirme la sortie très bientôt :rateau:



Tout à fait, mais ça m'étonne qu'il n'y est pas un spécial event???


----------



## carole04 (9 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour
J'attends comme beaucoup le 14 pour m'acheter le macbook pro, mais je pars en vacances le 23, je pose la question suivante aux pros du Mac: est ce que les magasins Apple sont approvisionnes rapidement, en tout cas avant les FNAC par exemple, parce que si c'est oui, je file à Cannes avant de partir. 
Merci


----------



## iRCO (9 Octobre 2008)

carole04 a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'attends comme beaucoup le 14 pour m'acheter le macbook pro, mais je pars en vacances le 23, je pose la question suivante aux pros du Mac: est ce que les magasins Apple sont approvisionnes rapidement, en tout cas avant les FNAC par exemple, parce que si c'est oui, je file à Cannes avant de partir.
> Merci



Concernant la dernière màj les magasins apple étaient approvisionnés un ou deux jour après l'annonce. donc à toi de tirer la conclusion sachant qu'on jamais à l'abri d'un gros délai de livraison


----------



## carole04 (9 Octobre 2008)

Super, j'espère qu'il n'y aura pas de gros délais de livraison, heu....... si bien sur il y a une Maj le 14. sinon, pas de macbook en vacances
Je suis déjà Macuser, j'ai un i-mac dont je suis super contente depuis février

Aller, on y crois........


----------



## Nitiel (9 Octobre 2008)

Le 14 octobre confirmé, Alllllé louia !!!!!:love:


----------



## iRCO (9 Octobre 2008)

Allez c'est fait... Que du bon

J'en connais quelques un qui vont se rétracter en cinq cinq


----------



## carole04 (9 Octobre 2008)

Ho non, c'est trop bon, il y a encore cinq minutes, c'était peut être, mais là l'attente va être dure à supporter mais si bonne en même temps.

Aller, tiens je vous embrasse tous et toutes


----------



## divoli (9 Octobre 2008)

Effectivement, l'event est confirmé. Plus qu'à attendre l'étendue des nouveautés. Mais il est d'ors et déjà clair qu'elle sera axée sur les portables...


----------



## iRCO (9 Octobre 2008)

et ça sent que les couleurs seront plutôt noir et gris sur toute la gamme


----------



## kevinh44fr (9 Octobre 2008)

OHHHHHH THX MY GOOODDDD !!!!

Depuis le temps  Toute cette attente porte enfin ses fruits 
Apple a attendu que la bourse augmente pour inviter les journalistes? ^^

Hier le permis, aujourd'hui la confirmation de l'event et mardi mon nouveau MBP !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2008)

Ca sent l'éjaculation précoce, j'ai reçu des gouttes.


----------



## Kritzkopf (9 Octobre 2008)

rien a foutre je vais faire perdre de l'argent à Apple! xD


----------



## DarkDestiny (9 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> rien a foutre je vais faire perdre de l'argent à Apple! xD


 Pourquoi ? 

Content pour ma part bien fait d'attendre, je commençais à craquer sans confirmation...Maintenant je sais ce qu'il me reste à faire.


----------



## Nitiel (9 Octobre 2008)

_Surfez sur le Web, discutez avec des amis, travaillez, *jouez* et gravez vos DVD et CD pour créer votre propre uvre d'art vidéo ou musicale. Faites tout ceci depuis votre café favori et à 2h du matin si vous le souhaitez. Avec *iBook G4*, vous pouvez emporter le style de vie numérique le plus actuel dans votre sac à dos à partir de 999 _

_*Une construction novatrice et robuste*_

_iBook a été conçu dans une optique de robustesse, en *plastique polycarbonate ultra-résistant : ce matériau, le même utilisé dans le vitres pare-balles*, est ici renforcé par *un cadre interne en magnésium* pour une plus grande solidité. Le disque dur est quant à lui monté sur caoutchouc pour accroître sa résistance aux chocs. Aucun clapet, aucune trappe ni aucun élément saillant ne risque désormais d'être endommagé, de s'accrocher aux vêtements ou de se détacher._

Je savais que Apple faisait de qualité, les ibook G4 avait un cadre en magnésium recouvert de plastique, les nouveau seront pareil avec de l'alu à la place du plastique.


----------



## divoli (9 Octobre 2008)

Qu'est-ce qu'il t'arrive ? T'as pété un cable ? :mouais:


----------



## Kritzkopf (9 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Pourquoi ?
> 
> Content pour ma part bien fait d'attendre, je commençais à craquer sans confirmation...Maintenant je sais ce qu'il me reste à faire.



Du fait que j'ai commandé et que je vais faire l'échange...



Nitiel a dit:


> *Surfez sur le Web, discutez avec des amis, travaillez, jouez et gravez vos DVD et CD pour créer votre propre uvre d'art vidéo ou musicale. Faites tout ceci depuis votre café favori et à 2h du matin si vous le souhaitez. Avec iBook G4, vous pouvez emporter le style de vie numérique le plus actuel dans votre sac à dos à partir de 999 *
> 
> *Une construction novatrice et robuste*
> 
> iBook a été conçu dans une optique de robustesse, en plastique polycarbonate ultra-résistant : ce matériau, le même utilisé dans le vitres pare-balles, est ici renforcé par un cadre interne en magnésium pour une plus grande solidité. Le disque dur est quant à lui monté sur caoutchouc pour accroître sa résistance aux chocs. Aucun clapet, aucune trappe ni aucun élément saillant ne risque désormais d'être endommagé, de s'accrocher aux vêtements ou de se détacher.



Faut lui trouver un prix je crois là


----------



## iRCO (9 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> _Surfez sur le Web, discutez avec des amis, travaillez, *jouez* et gravez vos DVD et CD pour créer votre propre uvre d'art vidéo ou musicale. Faites tout ceci depuis votre café favori et à 2h du matin si vous le souhaitez. Avec *iBook G4*, vous pouvez emporter le style de vie numérique le plus actuel dans votre sac à dos à partir de 999 _
> 
> _Une construction novatrice et robuste_
> 
> ...




ça va, tou va bien??


----------



## §mat§ (9 Octobre 2008)

Yoooooooop!

Je commençais à m'y résoudre. J'arrive ce soir, le coeur léger après une journée de dessin sur les quais de Seine (en tant qu'étudiant en architecture caricatural) et pof,  Event confirmé, gros bonheur. Je vais pouvoir lâcher mes marqueurs et passer au monde numérique! Wouhou!

Au passage: ça commence à devenir une habitude; les rumeurs se révélent systématiquement exactes depuis un certain temps (en aout déjà, on avait le schéma septembre=iPod's, octobre=notebooks). Bref, c'est juste une remarque mais il faut avouer que Apple lâche effectivement beaucoup plus de leste qu'avant. 

J'ai hâte, comme tout le monde.

@ Kritzkopf: tu es passé à deux doigts de te faire entuber. Tu n'as plus qu'à espérer que les MBP seront dispos directement après l'Event, sinon tu passeras au travers du délai de deux semaines.


----------



## Ukhy (9 Octobre 2008)

Et ben, enfin une bonne nouvelle! On commençait presque à s'impatienter!


----------



## iRCO (9 Octobre 2008)

Bon revenant un peu au sujet.

La gamme actuel comporte 8 machines en tout: 3 MB, 3 MBP, 2 MBA avec des prix allant de 1099$ à 2799$ ( 999 à 2499 )

Les rumeurs disent que la prochaine gamme comportera 12 machine avec des prix allant de 800$ à 3100$ 

Alors que pensez vous de tout ça? Est ce qu'il y aura 4 MB, 4 MBP et 4MBA OU 3MB, 3MBP, 3MBA et 3MB(Brick)? 

J'attends vos réponses


----------



## Kritzkopf (9 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> @ Kritzkopf: tu es passé à deux doigts de te faire entuber. Tu n'as plus qu'à espérer que les MBP seront dispos directement après l'Event, sinon tu passeras au travers du délai de deux semaines.



Ca n'as rien a voir, le remboursement peut toujours avoir lieu


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> La gamme actuelle comporte 8 machines en tout J'attends vos réponses


Je pense quil serait plus judicieux quil ny ait quun seul Mac portable avec des options de configuration à la carte personnalisées.


----------



## flotow (9 Octobre 2008)

comme le macpro?


----------



## divoli (9 Octobre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> Bon revenant un peu au sujet.
> 
> La gamme actuel comporte 8 machines en tout: 3 MB, 3 MBP, 2 MBA avec des prix allant de 1099$ à 2799$ ( 999 à 2499 )
> 
> ...



Des netbook, peut-être ?

Je l'espère, mais je n'y crois pas trop.

D'une part parce qu'à 800 $ cela me paraitrait bien trop cher, et d'autre part parce qu'il y aurait eu des fuites (et je n'ai strictement rien lu en ce sens)...


----------



## DarkDestiny (9 Octobre 2008)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Je pense quil serait plus judicieux quil ny ait quun seul Mac portable avec des options de configuration à la carte personnalisées.


 
Je pesne que ce serait une énorme erreur...Dell permet de personnalisé dans totu les sens mais ne dispose pas que d'un seul modèle....

Et puis au prix de l'option chez Apple...


----------



## xao85 (9 Octobre 2008)

Ca faisait longtemps qu'on avait pas eu un event spécial mac, ça va faire du bien! :love:

Tous en folie mardi soir! :rateau:


----------



## Mad_Matt (9 Octobre 2008)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Je pense quil serait plus judicieux quil ny ait quun seul Mac portable avec des options de configuration à la carte personnalisées.



C'est pas possible vu que la future gamme comporterait 12 modèles.


----------



## §mat§ (9 Octobre 2008)

Les tarifs des notebooks seront apparemment extrêmement étendus de 800$ à 3100$, du portable relativement accessible à un monstre que je n'ose même pas concevoir. Il y a fort à parier qu'Apple proposera un bas de gamme de bonne facture, ce qui va a priori booster sévérement les ventes. Je pense à un MacBook plus équilibré que l'actuel pour environ 1000&#8364;, un véritable catalyseur de switch.

@ Kritzkopf: effectivement, j'ai dit n'importe quoi. M'enfin, le but était là de te taquiner tout en me caricaturant (cf posts précédents).


----------



## Amalcrex (9 Octobre 2008)

Un macbook 15" ??


----------



## §mat§ (9 Octobre 2008)

Lapsus calami.

Ceci dit, un MacBook 15" avec une petite carte graphique, c'est grosses ventes assurées (une bonne partie des utilisateurs qui sont un peu trop exigeants pour les MacBook actuels serait alors ciblée).


----------



## Amalcrex (9 Octobre 2008)

Oui c'est clair...
Mais le macbook est lié (dans nos têtes) à un portables plus petit, plus facile à transporter... Encore que le 15" ne soit pas trop lourd 
Je me demande ce qu'il nous attend pour mardi


----------



## Pierre-Nico (10 Octobre 2008)

on pourrai faire un petit jeu, celui qui le commande le plus rapidement !!!! 
bon aller sans déc, j'attends nouveau design et mise à jour des composants !!!! original non ? et une baisse de prix, franchement 1600 le premier modèle !!! allllerrrr... on y est presque !


----------



## Raul10 (10 Octobre 2008)

C'est sur qu'il va falloir faire vite... il n'y en aura pas pour tout le monde...

Perso, je serai comme un fou sur le store avec ma carte bancaire à la main pour acheter dans les minutes qui suivront la réouverture... il me faut à tout prix ce MacBook Pro pour le 3 Novembre !


----------



## anthoprotic (10 Octobre 2008)

Selon moi c'est certain que tu l'auras cette date là


----------



## Elvis (10 Octobre 2008)

J'ai un petite question sur la dispo en magasin: J'habite à Tokyo où il y a deux apple stores. 
Si iPapy nous dit c'est en vente à partir de demain, ça veut dire que l'on pourra se procurer immédiatement les nouveaux macs sur le apple.com uniquement, ou alors c'est étendu au réseau des apple stores? et les 5% du store éducation ça vient après ou c'est de suite?


----------



## flotow (10 Octobre 2008)

ca veut dire que tu vas pouvoir commander
apres, la dispo en magasin, je ne pense pas (meme pas le reseau de distrib apple) avant au moins une semaine pour les modeles classiques...
soit ca fait comme l'iphone (dispo instantané le jour de l'annonce officielle de la vente) soit comme le reste, c'est annoncé et puis tu attends looonnngtemps 

par contre, pour les machine BTO, c'est plus long


----------



## Macuserman (10 Octobre 2008)

Et voilà...ils vont vraiment faire leur Event!!

"Spotlight turns to notebooks!".


----------



## DarkDestiny (10 Octobre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> C'est sur qu'il va falloir faire vite... il n'y en aura pas pour tout le monde...


 
Avec 12 Modèles justement j'ai l'impression qu'il y en aura pour tout le monde niveau stock. 

D'ailleurs 12 modèles ça me fais penser au Blu-Ray, mais je pense plus qu'ils le mettent en option plutôt que lui réservé des modèles.

Par l'écart de prix est assez énorme......de 800 à 3200 ça peut faire peur.


----------



## Elvis (10 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ca veut dire que tu vas pouvoir commander
> apres, la dispo en magasin, je ne pense pas (meme pas le reseau de distrib apple) avant au moins une semaine pour les modeles classiques...
> soit ca fait comme l'iphone (dispo instantané le jour de l'annonce officielle de la vente) soit comme le reste, c'est annoncé et puis tu attends looonnngtemps
> 
> par contre, pour les machine BTO, c'est plus long




Ok, merci. Faudra que je prenne mon mal en patience alors... de toutes façons, ma banquière ne pas encore donné le feu vert officiel siffle


----------



## Pierre-Nico (10 Octobre 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Selon moi c'est certain que tu l'auras cette date là



si seulement tu pouvais dire vrai... car je n'ai pas envie d'attendre fin novembre !!


----------



## kevinh44fr (10 Octobre 2008)

Que pensez-vous des caracteristiques possibles des MB et MBP mis en ligne par cultofmac? (http://cultofmac.com/likely-feature-list-of-new-macbooks/3734)

Sa m'a l'air tout à fait correct et possible. Mais le 2,8 GHz et le 3.06 GHz, s'ils on sur la même base que la concurrence, vont être plus consommateurs que les autres....
Je crois que c'est 25W jusqu'à 2,6 et 35W à partir de 2,8.

Sinon un MBP 13,8" : un peu trop proche du MB pour moi  Peut-être un MBP comme ça dans toute la gamme mais je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple abandonnerait le 15 et 17".

Je suis hyper pressé d'être à mardi 19H  Je sens que je vais devenir un futur macuser ^^


----------



## Nitiel (10 Octobre 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> Que pensez-vous des caracteristiques possibles des MB et MBP mis en ligne par cultofmac? (http://cultofmac.com/likely-feature-list-of-new-macbooks/3734)
> 
> Sa m'a l'air tout à fait correct et possible. Mais le 2,8 GHz et le 3.06 GHz, s'ils on sur la même base que la concurrence, vont être plus consommateurs que les autres....
> Je crois que c'est 25W jusqu'à 2,6 et 35W à partir de 2,8.
> ...


 
Pour le macbook pro 13,8 il veindra en complément du 15 pouces et 17 pouces, depuis le temps que les gens voulaient un nouvelle powerbook 12''


----------



## divoli (10 Octobre 2008)

J'ai du mal à croire à un changement de taille des écrans selon les gammes MB et MBP. J'ai tendance à penser que ce sera toujours 13" pour les MB et 15" pour les MBP.

Enfin bon, on verra bien.


----------



## Katana29 (10 Octobre 2008)

Un MacBook Pro 13 pouces, ça serait vraiment le rêve! :love: J'ai 15 minutes de marche pour aller jusqu'à la fac, donc il y a pas de petites économies en poids. Mais bon, j'ai un écran Syncmaster 206BW qui complétera en écran externe à la maison. 

Vivement le 14 Octobre 19h, que tout ça soit mis à plat!  (bien content d'avoir été patient)


----------



## divoli (10 Octobre 2008)

Katana29 a dit:


> Un MacBook Pro 13 pouces, ça serait vraiment le rêve! :love: J'ai 15 minutes de marche pour aller jusqu'à la fac, donc il y a pas de petites économies en poids.



Tu vas gagner environ 300 g sur une machine de presque de 2,5 kg, tu parles d'une économie en poids ! 

Par contre, elle sera un peu moins encombrante. 

Ceci dit, cela fait plus de deux ans et demie que l'on attend un MBP 13". Perso, j'ai tellement attendu que cela fait un bon moment que je n'y crois plus.


----------



## Katana29 (10 Octobre 2008)

J'ai le dos fragile, donc comme je l'ai déjà dit : il y a pas de petites économies en poids!

Et puis un autre avantage, c'est que dans l'amphi où je suis une feuille A4 est déjà trop grande. Donc 13 pouces devrait être plus confortable dans l'amphi.

Mais bon, si il y a pas de 13 pouces en MacBook Pro, je prendrais toujours avec grand plaisir la version 15 pouces!


----------



## Pierre-Nico (10 Octobre 2008)

au début je ne voulais pas de 15" trouvant le 13" top, mais maintenant je me suis fait au 15" et je ne me vois pas faire de la photo sur du 13"...


----------



## lainbebop (10 Octobre 2008)

lol ce qui me fait rire sur ce topic depuis le début d'ailleur, ce sont les gens qui disent "oué, mais attention, il faut une distinction entre le MB et le MBP, le MBP c'est professionnel, faut pas le vulgariser, etc..."
Faudrait arrêter 2 secondes, c'est pas parceque vous êtes prêts à bouffer des pates ou à rouler en clio pour vous acheter un laptop que tout le monde est comme vous, apple fait des études de marché, et s'ils baisent les prix c'est pour une raison... De plus je suis sûr qu'ils ont d'excellents services légitimes pour savoir s'il faut raprocher les gammes MB et MBP, donc par pitié, arrêtez de vouloir un PC supra haut de gamme sous prétexte de vouloir de la performance et de la fiabilité, c'est surtout de la frime que vous voulez 


Sinon par ailleur ca me parait compromis la CG pour le MB, surement qu'il y aura le choix : 13' avec ou sans CG (MB ou MBP)


----------



## Raul10 (10 Octobre 2008)

Je suis tombé sur un site qui donne (enfin presque) les MacBook Pro actuels :
[J'ai enlevé le lien pour éviter que certains se fassent avoir]

Arnaque ou pas ?

Moi, de toutes façons, j'attends les nouveaux


----------



## kevinh44fr (10 Octobre 2008)

Oui c'est de l'arnaque.


----------



## iRCO (10 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> lol ce qui me fait rire sur ce topic depuis le début d'ailleur, ce sont les gens qui disent "oué, mais attention, il faut une distinction entre le MB et le MBP, le MBP c'est professionnel, faut pas le vulgariser, etc..."
> Faudrait arrêter 2 secondes, c'est pas parceque vous êtes prêts à bouffer des pates ou à rouler en clio pour vous acheter un laptop que tout le monde est comme vous, apple fait des études de marché, et s'ils baisent les prix c'est pour une raison... De plus je suis sûr qu'ils ont d'excellents services légitimes pour savoir s'il faut raprocher les gammes MB et MBP, donc par pitié, arrêtez de vouloir un PC supra haut de gamme sous prétexte de vouloir de la performance et de la fiabilité, c'est surtout de la frime que vous voulez
> 
> 
> Sinon par ailleur ca me parait compromis la CG pour le MB, surement qu'il y aura le choix : 13' avec ou sans CG (MB ou MBP)




Franchement tu as une réflexion non fondée mais même pas un poil


----------



## iRCO (10 Octobre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Je suis tombé sur un site qui donne (enfin presque) les MacBook Pro actuels :
> 
> 
> Moi, de toutes façons, j'attends les nouveaux



Oui c'est de la pur arnaque

La transaction n'est sécurisé à aucun moment


----------



## Raul10 (10 Octobre 2008)

@ iRCO

Enlève le lien de ta citation.


----------



## jefrey (10 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> lol ce qui me fait rire sur ce topic depuis le début d'ailleur, ce sont les gens qui disent "oué, mais attention, il faut une distinction entre le MB et le MBP, le MBP c'est professionnel, faut pas le vulgariser, etc..."
> Faudrait arrêter 2 secondes, c'est pas parceque vous êtes prêts à bouffer des pates ou à rouler en clio pour vous acheter un laptop que tout le monde est comme vous, apple fait des études de marché, et s'ils baisent les prix c'est pour une raison... De plus je suis sûr qu'ils ont d'excellents services légitimes pour savoir s'il faut raprocher les gammes MB et MBP, donc par pitié, arrêtez de vouloir un PC supra haut de gamme sous prétexte de vouloir de la performance et de la fiabilité, c'est surtout de la frime que vous voulez
> 
> 
> Sinon par ailleur ca me parait compromis la CG pour le MB, surement qu'il y aura le choix : 13' avec ou sans CG (MB ou MBP)



 Ce que je crains surtout c'est qu'avec cette rumeur du MBP 13 pouces et celles d'une petite baisse de tarif de l'ordre de 100 $ pour l'entrée de gamme, on se retrouve logiquement avec un nouveau MBP 15 pouces plus cher que celui proposé actuellement en premier modèle


----------



## divoli (10 Octobre 2008)

@ iRCO, 

Il vaut mieux enlever carrément le lien, ça ne sert à rien de mettre des ****** si le lien est toujours valide...


----------



## iRCO (10 Octobre 2008)

Avez-vous vu cette video du soi-disant nouveau MB

Je vous met le lien http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GK0rPoaSr6c


----------



## Nitiel (10 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> lol ce qui me fait rire sur ce topic depuis le début d'ailleur, ce sont les gens qui disent "oué, mais attention, il faut une distinction entre le MB et le MBP, le MBP c'est professionnel, faut pas le vulgariser, etc..."
> Faudrait arrêter 2 secondes, c'est pas parceque vous êtes prêts à bouffer des pates ou à rouler en clio pour vous acheter un laptop que tout le monde est comme vous, apple fait des études de marché, et s'ils baisent les prix c'est pour une raison... De plus je suis sûr qu'ils ont d'excellents services légitimes pour savoir s'il faut raprocher les gammes MB et MBP, donc par pitié, arrêtez de vouloir un PC supra haut de gamme sous prétexte de vouloir de la performance et de la fiabilité, c'est surtout de la frime que vous voulez
> 
> 
> Sinon par ailleur ca me parait compromis la CG pour le MB, surement qu'il y aura le choix : 13' avec ou sans CG (MB ou MBP)


 
Toi, tu as rien compris mais rien compris, si tu acheter un ordinateur pour frimer et beh tu doit les collectionner les ordinateurs.



iRCO a dit:


> Avez-vous vu cette video du soi-disant nouveau MB
> 
> Je vous met le lien http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GK0rPoaSr6c


 
C'est un macbook air !


----------



## lainbebop (10 Octobre 2008)

oui enfin faudrait apprendre à lire, moi c'est les gens qui l'achetent pour frimer qui me font rire...


----------



## Kritzkopf (10 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Toi, tu as rien compris mais rien compris, si tu acheter un ordinateur pour frimer et beh tu doit les collectionner les ordinateurs.



Mort de rire! Nitiel, humoriste débutant spécialisé dans l'auto dérision


----------



## kevinh44fr (10 Octobre 2008)

jefrey a dit:


> Ce que je crains surtout c'est qu'avec cette rumeur du MBP 13 pouces et celles d'une petite baisse de tarif de l'ordre de 100 $ pour l'entrée de gamme, on se retrouve logiquement avec un nouveau MBP 15 pouces plus cher que celui proposé actuellement en premier modèle



Y'a pas de raison qu'il soit plus cher. A moins que ces caracteristiques sont grandement améliorer, je ne le vois pas plus cher puisqu'il est déjà trop cher.


----------



## DarkDestiny (10 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> oui enfin faudrait apprendre à lire, moi c'est les gens qui l'achetent pour frimer qui me font rire...


 
Ouai enfin ton monde de bisounours..."c'est pas parceque vous êtes prêts à bouffer des pates ou à rouler en clio pour vous acheter un laptop "
Putain trop la honte tu roule en clio AhAH, pfff tu porte même pas du Jean Paul Gauthier....T'as vu ma montre D&G.
Et toi t'en a pas marre de jeter tes sous dans le porno, faudrait passer en mode vie réelle.

Faut bien être déjà un bon petit trolleur du dimanche pour oser dire ça.
Toi tu bouffe du caviar tout les jours en achetant pas de MB ?? Tu t'achète une Ferrari en achetant pas de MBP ?? Tu vis bien mieux ?

"arrêtez de vouloir un PC supra haut de gamme sous prétexte de vouloir de la performance et de la fiabilité, c'est surtout de la frime que vous voulez"

Complètement con, ne reflète ce que tu es sur la globalité des gens, dans tes propos idiots tu m'expliquera comment on frime en Clio avec un MBP....
T'es sûr Mon Seigneur, qu'avec un BMW X1 et un Asus (au pire l'asus lamborghini ), on se la pète déjà pas plus.

Bien sûr il y en a qui achète des MBP pour la déco, mais la généralité que tu en as fait est balèze...Bravo.

P.S : J'adore ta signature, en achetant un MB tu pourras rajouter du gruyère dans tes pâtes ?? Ah et réflèchis si un MB est un MBP alors,  prix MB ~= prix MBP.
Je te conseille les pâtes auchan.


----------



## Nitiel (10 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Mort de rire! Nitiel, humoriste débutant spécialisé dans l'auto dérision


 
Personnelment j'acheter un ordi pour sa durrer de vie dans le temps mais si il classe en prime pourquoi pas 

Et tu ne regrette pas s'avoir commandé ton macbook pro ?
Pour un remboursement il faut compter une semaine après que Apple les reçus.


----------



## divoli (10 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> lol ce qui me fait rire sur ce topic depuis le début d'ailleur, ce sont les gens qui disent "oué, mais attention, il faut une distinction entre le MB et le MBP, le MBP c'est professionnel, faut pas le vulgariser, etc..."
> Faudrait arrêter 2 secondes, c'est pas parceque vous êtes prêts à bouffer des pates ou à rouler en clio pour vous acheter un laptop que tout le monde est comme vous, apple fait des études de marché, et s'ils baisent les prix c'est pour une raison... De plus je suis sûr qu'ils ont d'excellents services légitimes pour savoir s'il faut raprocher les gammes MB et MBP, donc par pitié, arrêtez de vouloir un PC supra haut de gamme sous prétexte de vouloir de la performance et de la fiabilité, c'est surtout de la frime que vous voulez
> 
> 
> Sinon par ailleur ca me parait compromis la CG pour le MB, surement qu'il y aura le choix : 13' avec ou sans CG (MB ou MBP)





D'abord, ce n'est pas tant que "le MBP c'est professionnel", c'est simplement que Apple le classe dans une gamme ou une catégorie à usage professionnel. Mais cela reste très théorique. Cela fait déjà quelques années que les portables de la gamme pro se sont "vulgarisés", comme tu dis, c'est-à-dire qu'une bonne partie des utilisateurs s'en est accaparé pour un usage non professionnel. 

Ensuite, la grande polyvalence des ordinateurs de la gamme pro, les exigences et les attentes de bon nombre d'utilisateurs, font qu'au final bon nombre de ceux-ci opte pour cette gamme pro hors (ou en marge) d'un contexte professionnel.
Mais en tout cas je ne pense pas que ce soit pour frimer. Je ne dis pas que ça n'existe pas, mais cela m'étonnerait que la plupart des acheteurs de MBP soit suffisamment riche et bête pour claquer environ 2000 &#8364; juste "pour frimer". 
Faire de quelques cas une généralité n'est pas digne d'un esprit sensé...


----------



## Kritzkopf (10 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Personnelment j'acheter un ordi pour sa durrer de vie dans le temps mais si il classe en prime pourquoi pas
> 
> Et tu ne regrette pas s'avoir commandé ton macbook pro ?
> Pour un remboursement il faut compter une semaine après que Apple les reçus.



 Pour l'instant j'ai aucuns regrets merci


----------



## divoli (10 Octobre 2008)

jefrey a dit:


> &#8230; Ce que je crains surtout c'est qu'avec cette rumeur du MBP 13 pouces et celles d'une petite baisse de tarif de l'ordre de 100 $ pour l'entrée de gamme, on se retrouve logiquement avec un nouveau MBP 15 pouces plus cher que celui proposé actuellement en premier modèle&#8230;



Non, ce n'est pas du tout dans la logique d'Apple. Les prix vont être remis à plat sur l'ensemble de la gamme portable, MB et MBP. 
Mais il n'y a aucune chance que le prochain MBP 15" premier modèle soit plus cher que celui actuel, et ça c'est quasiment certain.


----------



## ch_997 (11 Octobre 2008)

Perso, je suis alle faire un tour a l'un des apple store de Orlando...et en parlant avec un vendeur d'un objet que je trouvais pas, je lui ai dit que j'allais revenir la semaine prochaine pour les nouveaux macbook...Sa reponse etait un melange d'expression de visages comprennant "ah tu sais lol" et "pas trop fort" ainsi qu'une reponse "you definitely should do that"...en gros, ca sent les bon macbook deja en stock dans la reserve! ahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Macuserman (11 Octobre 2008)

Bon, eh bah si c'est pas magnifique tout ça...

Ce poste va malheureusement se finir d'ici 96 heures...
Je tiens à remercier les nombreux intervenants, mes 72.000 lecteurs, Divoli, Mel' et tous les autres.

Enfin, je tiens à annoncer, donc j'annonce que dès 19h00, l'Event programmé sur FaceBook (que j'ai crée) est affilié à notre Groupe!
Ainsi, j'ai envoyé les invites à nos 11 membres (merci encore à tous, et j'espère que nous serons encore plus nombreux d'ici là!) et je tenais à vous dire que notre Mur sera à mon avis, pas mal sollicité, je suivrais donc la conf. sur MacGé, ainsi, je pourrais vous tenir au courrant si jamais ça boggue.

_*http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=30040643036*_

Je vous invite donc à aller sur la page de la "Apple French Community", dès 18h30 pour:
1°: découvrir la page et le groupe.
2°: vous tenir informé si vous ne le suivrez pas sur MacGé ou un autre site! 
---> Merci de ne pas supprimer ce petit message.  Ce serait cool si je pouvais rassembler pas mal de monde, avant, pendant ou après l'Event! 

Concernant la vidéo qui circule pas mal, je suis un peu dubitatif...


----------



## Kritzkopf (11 Octobre 2008)

Mon dieu, regarde tes chevilles macuserman!


----------



## flotow (11 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Mon dieu, regarde tes chevilles macuserman!


c'est trop tard maintenant


----------



## Macuserman (11 Octobre 2008)

> TROP TARD....



Ahh c'est une étape obligée! 

Mais bon, c'est pas encore fini hein, il reste le plus important à voir...
Si parmis tous ce qu'on a dit, ya rien dans les carcts. techniques des Mac du 14/10, c'est qu'ici, on est tous des billes...


----------



## DarkDestiny (11 Octobre 2008)

Le titre c'est "Avis sur les futurs MacBook Pro", pour moi il n'a pas à être clos, ces nouveaux MBP faudra bien les commenter.

Surtotu que les dernières spéculations des cara sont loin d'être bonne à mon avsi (13,8" et surtout le 3,06Ghz j'aimerais bien savori d'où il sort vu que rien n'a été vu de tel...).


----------



## §mat§ (11 Octobre 2008)

Niveau RAM, croyez-vous que Apple va rester sur les bases actuelles de 2Go? Passera-t-elle à 4Go de base (ce qui rendrait très confortable l'achat d'un MBP, pas besoin de mettre les mains dans le cambouis dès le début)? Adoptera-t-elle la DDR3, ce qui se révèlerait intéressant (1333 MHz par exemple)?

Disque SSD en option pour le système? ou 7200trs/min de base?

Le 14, c'est mardi.:love: Màj décevante ou pas, j'aurais tout de même la joie de me commander mon premier ordinateur personnel, et pas des moindres.

Par ailleurs, je sens que les gens qui n'ont pas un budget faramineux (autour de 1000) vont enfin pouvoir obtenir un MacBook équilibré, ce qui va se révéler très positif pour le consommateur et Apple.

MacuserMan: tu vas commander directement après la révision ou attendre janvier comme prévu initialement?

Petite question en passant:
j'ai inscrit ma soeur à l'ADC Student afin de pouvoir si je le souhaite -quand je serai établi en tant que professionnel- prendre une offre ADC à mon nom.
Bref, faut-il que ce soit elle qui effectue la commande ou puis-je le faire? Pourrais-je demander à ce que la livraison soit faite à mon domicile et non à l'adresse renseignée sur son compte ADC?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## kevinh44fr (11 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Le titre c'est "Avis sur les futurs MacBook Pro", pour moi il n'a pas à être clos, ces nouveaux MBP faudra bien les commenter.
> 
> Surtotu que les dernières spéculations des cara sont loin d'être bonne à mon avsi (13,8" et surtout le 3,06Ghz j'aimerais bien savori d'où il sort vu que rien n'a été vu de tel...).



Si c'est possible pour les 3,06GHz. Je crois que c'est MSI qui en propose 1 à 2700 euros (environ). Mais il consomme plus que les autres.

D'après les rumeurs, les MBP devraient être équipé de 4Go de Ram en DDR3.


----------



## flotow (11 Octobre 2008)

4Go, ca serai sortir du lot, comme les 2Go sur les MBP au debut


----------



## DarkDestiny (11 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> 4Go, ca serai sortir du lot, comme les 2Go sur les MBP au debut


 
Sortir du lot des Mac tu veux dire, auourd'hui quasi tout les constructeurs foutent 4Go sur des machines à 1000euros.

Au pire qu'il n'y en es que 2Go ça ne me gênerait pas outre mesure, si la RAM est sur une barette et surtout si c'est de la DDR3 qui consomme moins et qui offre une meilleure fréquence.

t'as raison poru el 3,06Ghz c'est le Core 2 Extreme X9100, perso trop cher même si c'est un sacré Pross, mais l'autonomie doit bien en souffrir(44W). Pour le 17" en tout cas, donc plus grosse batterie.

Je rêve d'un P9400 (2,53Ghz, 6Mo de cache) pour le premier MBP, mais je pense qu'on aura le droit à un P8600 (2,4GHZ, 3Mo de cache). Par contre je ne pense pas voir de Quad core.

C'est la Carte Graphique qui reste la grande inconnue, une 9700GT en 256 ou 512, ou la 9600GT en 512 et 1GO......j'ai du mal à croire aux ATI les modèles HD4xxxx ,'étant pas encore commercialisable.


----------



## Cleveland (11 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Sortir du lot des Mac tu veux dire, auourd'hui quasi tout les constructeurs foutent 4Go sur des machines à 1000euros.




Apple n'est pas les autres


----------



## flotow (11 Octobre 2008)

je suis aller regarder sur le site de la Fnac, et je n'ai pas vu beaucoup de machine a 4Go. Certaines sont a 3Go, mais tu perds le dual-channel...
mais 4Go ... (mais si tu me donnes un lien, je dis ok)


----------



## Macuserman (11 Octobre 2008)

Ahh on est d'accord, ce post servira aussi de commentaires sur les MacBook Pro "Early October"! 
Pour te répondre, j'attends, comme prévu janvier 09', ou plus précisemment, Décembre 2008 (vers le 20), puisque dès le 26, je pars à Moscou...

Et même s'il est possible d'intégrer 4Go dans MacBook pro, je préfèrerais un HDD facile d'accès...
Enfin, je redoute le spectre de la marge sacrifiée qui entraîne la qualité minorée...


----------



## DarkDestiny (11 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> je suis aller regarder sur le site de la Fnac, et je n'ai pas vu beaucoup de machine a 4Go. Certaines sont a 3Go, mais tu perds le dual-channel...
> mais 4Go ... (mais si tu me donnes un lien, je dis ok)


 
Sélectionne 4Go, et tu verras apparaître 41 portables : 
http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_Portables/


Ici 36 : 
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/ordinateur/showprod.cfm?configurateur=1&catid=3&marqueid=&fv1=&fn1=Type+de+processeur&fvi1=&fni1=Taille+Ecran&fvi2=&fni2=Disque+dur&fvi3=11836&fni3=M%E9moire+Vive&fvi4=&fni4=M%E9moire+Vid%E9o&fvi5=&fni5=Poids&fv2=&fn2=Syst%E8me+d%27exploitation&prix=&x=15&y=13

Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse dire que mettre 4Go dans un portable Apple, serait sortir du lot.


----------



## iRCO (11 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> je suis aller regarder sur le site de la Fnac, et je n'ai pas vu beaucoup de machine a 4Go. Certaines sont a 3Go, mais tu perds le dual-channel...
> mais 4Go ... (mais si tu me donnes un lien, je dis ok)



c'est peut être parce que vista ne gère pas plus de 3Go de ram en native


----------



## §mat§ (11 Octobre 2008)

Effectivement, sur les PC's milieu de gamme, on trouve souvent du 3Go ou 4Go de RAM et de plus en plus des emplacements allant jusqu'à 8Go.

Mais bon, c'est bien souvent de la DDR2 banale, cadencée à des fréquences moyennes. Qui plus est, elle n'est souvent pas gérée par le système fourni avec, ce qui est plus ou moins aberrant.

Si Apple sortait effectivement le MBP avec 4Go de DDR3, ils présenteraient alors une longueur d'avance sur les autres constructeurs. Ce serait intéressant mais j'y crois moyennement...

Concernant les processeurs, je parie sur un P9400 pour le prix de l'entrée de gamme actuelle et un 2,4Ghz pour un montant un peu inférieur.

Remarque: si Apple baisse un peu ses prix et que la mise à jour se révèle assez complète, étant donné que je vais bénéficier de l'ADC student, de l'offre Mac+iPod (revente de l'iPod) et de -90&#8364; sur une imprimante, le MBP sera au final relativement peu cher (environ 1350&#8364; pour MBP remis à neuf + imprimante, voire un peu moins si je revends l'imprimante). 

J'ai hâte!


----------



## NightWalker (11 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Sortir du lot des Mac tu veux dire, auourd'hui quasi tout les constructeurs foutent 4Go sur des machines à 1000euros..



Certes, mais tout le monde n'a pas besoin de 4Go... Or, les 60&#8364; ( plus cher chez Appl) de différence entre 2Go et 4Go n'est certainement pas négligeable pour certaines personnes. 4Go de mémoire n'intéresse que les personnes qui utilisent des logiciels lourds. 

On n'oublies souvent que les portables Apple embarquent des technologies qui ne sont pas proposées sur les autres marques dans la même catégorie. Par exemple le MagSafe et surtout le SMS (Sudden Motion Sensor)...  Tu vas maintenant me dire que tu préfères ne pas avoir tout ça mais avoir une machine moins cher, mais c'est le choix d'Apple, ils ont préféré privilégier la sécurité.


----------



## §mat§ (11 Octobre 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Certes, mais tout le monde n'a pas besoin de 4Go... 4Go de mémoire n'intéresse que les personnes qui utilisent des logiciels lourds.



Oui. Le public ciblé par les MBP en somme.

Et puis si 4Go sont destinés actuellement aux logiciels nécessitant beaucoup de ressources, ça va rapidement devenir la norme et dans quelques années les applis demanderont plus de 4Go...
Il conviendrait donc de mettre 4Go dans le ventre des MBP, au moins par souci de cohérence matérielle/public visé et de durabilité.


----------



## Cleveland (11 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Oui. Le public ciblé par les MBP en somme.
> 
> Et puis si 4Go sont destinés actuellement aux logiciels nécessitant beaucoup de ressources, ça va rapidement devenir la norme et dans quelques années les applis demanderont plus de 4Go...
> Il conviendrait donc de mettre 4Go dans le ventre des MBP, au moins par souci de cohérence matérielle/public visé et de durabilité.




Tu sais qu'il y a des gens qui ont des MBP juste pour faire de la bureautique et des logiciels pas forcement très très gros :sleep:.

Puis Apple n'a jamais voulu être dans la norme ...


----------



## Raul10 (11 Octobre 2008)

ch_997 a dit:


> Perso, je suis alle faire un tour a l'un des apple store de Orlando...et en parlant avec un vendeur d'un objet que je trouvais pas, je lui ai dit que j'allais revenir la semaine prochaine pour les nouveaux macbook...Sa reponse etait un melange d'expression de visages comprennant "ah tu sais lol" et "pas trop fort" ainsi qu'une reponse "you definitely should do that"...en gros, ca sent les bon macbook deja en stock dans la reserve! ahhhhhhhhh!



C'est ridicule...

Le vendeur que tu as vu n'en savait pas plus que ce qu'il a pu lire sur internet... Et quant à croire que les MacBook sont déjà dans la réserve... faut pas rêver


----------



## §mat§ (11 Octobre 2008)

Cleveland a dit:


> Tu sais qu'il y a des gens qui ont des MBP juste pour faire de la bureautique et des logiciels pas forcement très très gros :sleep:.
> 
> Puis Apple n'a jamais voulu être dans la norme ...



[Rires]

Apple n'a jamais voulu être dans la norme... Il existe quelque chose que l'on nomme "configuration matérielle nécessaire au fonctionnement de logiciels" est qui est quasi-indépendant du système d'exploitation.

Si certaines personnes achètent des MacBook Pro pour un simple usage bureautique, il faut qu'elles sachent qu'elles ne constituent pas le public privilégié. Il faut en être conscient et accepter qu'Apple propose du matériel à la hauteur des exigences de la cible.
La moindre des choses serait de ne pas reprocher à la firme des choix cohérents de configuration...


----------



## ch_997 (11 Octobre 2008)

hum je vais souvent aux apple store de ma ville pour les titiller et je sais tres bien comment ils fonctionnent lol


----------



## DarkDestiny (11 Octobre 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Certes, mais tout le monde n'a pas besoin de 4Go... Or, les 60 ( plus cher chez Appl) de différence entre 2Go et 4Go n'est certainement pas négligeable pour certaines personnes. 4Go de mémoire n'intéresse que les personnes qui utilisent des logiciels lourds.
> 
> On n'oublie souvent que les portables Apple embarquent des technologies qui ne sont pas proposées sur les autres marques dans la même catégorie. Par exemple le MagSafe et surtout le SMS (Sudden Motion Sensor)... Tu vas maintenant me dire que tu préfères ne pas avoir tout ça mais avoir une machine moins cher, mais c'est le choix d'Apple, ils ont préféré privilégier la sécurité.


 
En quoi ce que j'ai dis est faux ? Quel rapport avec MagSafe et SMS ?

Ce n'est pas avec 4Go de Ram qu'Apple se différenciera. Je ne vois pas ce qui peut choquer, c'est même totalement vrai.

"Tu vas maintenant me dire que tu préfères ne pas avoir tout ça mais avoir une machine moins cher, mais c'est le choix d'Apple, ils ont préféré privilégier la sécurité".

Oui achetons des Panasonic Toughbook, tu peux les jeter contre les murs, ça marche toujours ça arrête même les balles......Niveau sécurité qu'ils sont bien ces Panasonic.
Faut peut être aps poussé sur le MagSafe, c'est bien pratique, ça évité bien des problèmes, mais faut pas non plus en faire trop, à force je vais finir par croire que ça compte plus que l'OS pour certains.

Tu as l'air de connaître mieux que moi ce dont j'ai besoin, je devrais arrêter de m'écouter. 
Aujourd'hui ce n'est pas 4Go qui feront la différence entre un Mac et un PC, les PC sont très bien équipés, si tu réfute cela comment on eput être d'accord.

Ce que je dis est juste un nouveau MBP ne sera différenciera pas d'un PC vis à vis des ces caractéristiques, c'est sûr. Je ne ferais pas l'apologie de quelque chose de commun, maintenant MagSafe ou SMS sont des choses acquises, qui différencie un peu des autres PC, pas autant que le système, et pas autant qu'iPhone vis à vis d'un autre portable tel N95.

Je ne pense pas qu'il y est un fossé énorme entre Mac et PC hormis l'OS (et son intégration) et c'est pour ça que des phrases comme "4Go, ca serai sortir du lot, comme les 2Go sur les MBP au debut" me laisse très perplexe sur ce que représente un Mac.
Tout comme l'iPhone ce n'est pas sur le Hardware qu' Apple est le plus innovant.


----------



## iRCO (11 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Je ne pense pas qu'il y est un fossé énorme entre Mac et PC hormis l'OS (et son intégration) et c'est pour ça que des phrases comme "4Go, ca serai sortir du lot, comme les 2Go sur les MBP au debut" me laisse très perplexe sur ce que représente un Mac.
> Tout comme l'iPhone ce n'est pas sur le Hardware qu' Apple est le plus innovant



Alors là mon gars tu te trompe vraiment. C'est vrai la différence qui saute au yeux par rapport au Pc c'est l'OS. Mais ils se différencient aussi niveau hardware, vu qu'ils utilisent que du matériel haute gamme, de tés bonne qualité, càd plus cher, par rapport à tout les constructeurs de PC hormis Sony qui semble avoir les même choix de qualité de composant.


----------



## flotow (11 Octobre 2008)

pour l'iphone, l'ecran multitouch, ce sont les seul a l'avoir mis dans un produit commercialisé (je ne tiens pas compte de la table MSFT)
quand aux 2Go de ram, c'est aussi parce que quand j'ai acheté ma machine (2 ans) c'etait classe, et que 2Go n'était pas le standard sur 90% des machines 
maintenant, 2Go, c'est un standard, et 3/4Go c'est mieux, mais ca ne represente pas non plus 0°% des machines actuellement, enormement sont encore avec 2Go (y compris apple)

macos est tres bien, mais faut aussi que la machine soit bien derriere, car un bon os sur un matos sans interet, tout devient sans interet, tout simplement (l'os ne fera pas tout, etc...)
pour moi, le matos est quand meme important, et malgré que depuis le passage intel apple ai rendu standard sa plateforme, il y a quelques differences encore (retroeclairage du clavier par ex.)


----------



## divoli (11 Octobre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> Mais ils se différencient aussi niveau hardware, vu qu'ils utilisent que du matériel haute gamme, de tés bonne qualité, càd plus cher, par rapport à tout les constructeurs de PC hormis Sony qui semble avoir les même choix de qualité de composant.



Voilà, haut de gamme et de "qualitai", comme on dit, par exemple la CG nVidia 8600M équipant les MBP actuels...


----------



## guiguilap (11 Octobre 2008)

CultOfMac en parle, et je le relaie sur mon site : la config des MacBook, ainsi que la photo la plus belle selon moi. 



​


----------



## DarkDestiny (11 Octobre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> Alors là mon gars tu te trompe vraiment. C'est vrai la différence qui saute au yeux par rapport au Pc c'est l'OS. Mais ils se différencient aussi niveau hardware, vu qu'ils utilisent que du matériel haute gamme, de tés bonne qualité, càd plus cher, par rapport à tout les constructeurs de PC hormis Sony qui semble avoir les même choix de qualité de composant.


 
Arrête, on est plus à l'époque du powerbook, les pross, cg, ram, DD, sont les mêmes que chez les autres constructeurs.
Un intel P8600 dans un Apple est le même que dans un PC....pareil pour la CG.

Et faut y arrêter avec Sony c'est pas parce que leur TZ valent 2500euros que c'est super Waaahouuu....Le prix ne fait pas forcément la qualité, et le fait qu'une machine soit moins cher ne veux pas dire que c'est de la merde.


----------



## iRCO (11 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Voilà, haut de gamme et de "qualitai", comme on dit, par exemple la CG nVidia 8600M équipant les MBP actuels...




En analysant cet événement j'ai conclue ( et ça reste perso) que ce n'est absolument pas la faute d'apple et ce n'est réellement la faute de nvidia en quelque sorte vu que ce n'est pas une erreur de conception mais de fabrication et le véritable coupable dans cette affaire c'est l'entreprise qui a gravé les puces..

Apple se fournit, à un peu plus de 90%, que chez des fournisseurs qui utilisent de très matériaux pour les composants..Au contraire des autres constructeurs qui privilégient les materiaux de moins bonne qualité genre HP, Asus....


----------



## iRCO (11 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Arrête, on est plus à l'époque du powerbook, les pross, cg, ram, DD, sont les mêmes que chez les autres constructeurs.
> Un intel P8600 dans un Apple est le même que dans un PC....pareil pour la CG.
> 
> Et faut y arrêter avec Sony c'est pas parce que leur TZ valent 2500euros que c'est super Waaahouuu....Le prix ne fait pas forcément la qualité, et le fait qu'une machine soit moins cher ne veux pas dire que c'est de la merde.



Mais je ne parle pas des pross, CG, RAM mais je parle plutot des composant utilisé dans les CM par exemple..


----------



## Ukhy (11 Octobre 2008)

Et pensez vous que lors de cet Event, Apple présentera aussi un nouvel OS ("Snow Léopard") ou on aura droit juste à une mise à jour matériel?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Octobre 2008)

Dutout...

SL (OS X 6) serait pour bien plus tard (2°Trimestre 2009) apparemment.
Donc pas de 10.6.0.1 pour le 14.

Peut-être iPhone OS 2.2...mais là encore, c'est un Event sur les portables!


----------



## iRCO (11 Octobre 2008)

Ukhy a dit:


> Et pensez vous que lors de cet Event, Apple présentera aussi un nouvel OS ("Snow Léopard") ou on aura droit juste à une mise à jour matériel?



Perso je pense que S. Jobs va en parler de l'avancement


----------



## Macuserman (11 Octobre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> Perso je pense que S. Jobs va en parler de l'avancement



Il va sûrement le caser entre un:

"Brand new MacBook Pro 15.4" inches, with 4Gb of RAM and an aaaaaallllllllllll new keyboard" 
et un 
"OK thank you, thank you...it's too much...you know...thank you...[...] we've worked for a long time...and now...introducing new MacBook, without Combo driver, with the new nVidia graphic process unit, with amazing possibilities" etc...



Alors franchement, OS X 10.6...osela!


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Octobre 2008)

Eh, t'a oublié le:

"And eehhh, we're pretty excited about it".


----------



## DarkDestiny (11 Octobre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> Mais je ne parle pas des pross, CG, RAM mais je parle plutot des composant utilisé dans les CM par exemple..



Comme quoi dans la CM ? les condos ? le PCB ?
Asus ffait aussi ses CM.....Et dans leur PC c'est loin d'être du bas de gammme.

Je ne critique pas la qualité du produit, plutôt l'interprétation un peu hasardeuse qui vise à dire que seul Apple fait des portables qui tiennent la route et qui ont des composants soit disant haut de gamme par rapport aux autres...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2008)

Peut-être un macbook pro 13" ?
A partir de 1400
Avec un pross @ 2,4 ghz (jusqu'a 2,8)
4go de ram en serie 
une nividia 9600gs D)
Un nouveau clavier


----------



## divoli (11 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Comme quoi dans la CM ? les condos ? le PCB ?
> Asus ffait aussi ses CM.....Et dans leur PC c'est loin d'être du bas de gammme.
> 
> Je ne critique pas la qualité du produit, plutôt l'interprétation un peu hasardeuse qui vise à dire que seul Apple fait des portables qui tiennent la route et qui ont des composants soit disant haut de gamme par rapport aux autres...



Non, Apple n'est pas la seule, mais elle se démarque par des produits innovants et d'excellente qualité niveau hardware. Apple y est obligé depuis longtemps, de par sa taille et sa spécificité, sinon elle aurait coulé depuis longtemps. La qualité de l'OS ne fait pas tout, il faut que le hardware suive, afin que les Mac gardent de leur attractivité.

Je suis d'ailleurs entièrement d'accord avec l'analyse de iRCO:


iRCO a dit:


> Alors là mon gars tu te trompe vraiment. C'est vrai la différence qui saute au yeux par rapport au Pc c'est l'OS. Mais ils se différencient aussi niveau hardware, vu qu'ils utilisent que du matériel haute gamme, de tés bonne qualité, càd plus cher, par rapport à tout les constructeurs de PC hormis Sony qui semble avoir les même choix de qualité de composant.



Après il peut y avoir des bourdes des différents fournisseurs de hardware, c'est impossible de les prévoir à l'avance. Parfois c'est une série de DD défectueuse, une autre fois un lecteur optique, et dans le cas présent la CG.

Force est de constater qu'en dix ans de Mac, j'ai eu très peu de pépins. La fiabilité et la qualité sont là. Elles ne sont certes pas l'apanage d'Apple, mais Apple se situe quand même en haut du podium avec d'autres marques comme Sony par exemple.


----------



## flotow (11 Octobre 2008)

la 9600GS... c'est une base de 8600 non?


----------



## iRCO (11 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Comme quoi dans la CM ? les condos ? le PCB ?
> Asus ffait aussi ses CM.....Et dans leur PC c'est loin d'être du bas de gammme.
> 
> Je ne critique pas la qualité du produit, plutôt l'interprétation un peu hasardeuse qui vise à dire que seul Apple fait des portables qui tiennent la route et qui ont des composants soit disant haut de gamme par rapport aux autres...



Je suis d'accord avec toi et pour compléter ce que j'ai dit c'est qu'en première position il y a Apple et Sony dont un peu plus de 90% de leur fournisseurs de composant utilisent du matos de qualité. en deuxième position (si je me rappel bien) c'est IBM avec un taux de 70% et HP avec un peu plus 60% suivi de Asus avec un peu plus de 50% et en bas de liste en trouve bien sur Acer avec 30% qui préfére se fournir dans un marché majoritairement low-cost.

Voila j'espère que je suis un plus clair là.

Je me base sur un article lu il y a quelque mois mais je me rappelle plus de la source sinon je l'aurai cité pour lire l'analyse complète


----------



## Nitiel (11 Octobre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi et pour compléter ce que j'ai dit c'est qu'en première position il y a Apple et Sony dont un peu plus de 90% de leur fournisseurs de composant utilisent du matos de qualité. en deuxième position (si je me rappel bien) c'est IBM avec un taux de 70% et HP avec un peu plus 60% suivi de Asus avec un peu plus de 50% et en bas de liste en trouve bien sur Acer avec 30% qui préfére se fournir dans un marché majoritairement low-cost.
> 
> Voila j'espère que je suis un plus clair là.
> 
> Je me base sur un article lu il y a quelque mois mais je me rappelle plus de la source sinon je l'aurai cité pour lire l'analyse complète


 
Attention à toi, tu mais Sony et Apple au même niveau côté qualité, tu va tattirer les foudres de guerre de certaine personne !


----------



## flotow (11 Octobre 2008)

euh non, surtout quand tu sais que Sony a le meme positionnement qu'apple dans le monde PC (ok, apple est tout seul de son coté )

Sony ne fais pas particulierement des produits bon marché, tout comme Apple... la logique doit etre la meme


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> la 9600GS... c'est une base de 8600 non?



Yep !
Toutes les 9xxx sont a base de 8xxx je crois


----------



## iRCO (11 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Attention à toi, tu mais Sony et Apple au même niveau côté qualité, tu va tattirer les foudres de guerre de certaine personne !



je ne l'ai pas inventé c'est la réalité du marché ( ils s'approvisionnent presque chez les mêmes fournisseurs ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'ils produisent des produit de même qualité)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2008)

Sony fait du matos de qualité y'a pas à dire 
Apple est moins bonne qu'avant aussi


----------



## Nitiel (11 Octobre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> je ne l'ai pas inventé c'est la réalité du marché ( ils s'approvisionnent presque chez les mêmes fournisseurs ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'ils produisent des produit de même qualité)


 
Je sais ! 
Mais pour certain de ce forum, Apple fait des ordinateurs de meilleur qualité niveau matériel que Sony.



etienne000 a dit:


> Sony fait du matos de qualité y'a pas à dire
> Apple est moins bonne qu'avant aussi


 
Enfin un qui pense comme moi !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2008)

Et puis sony , c'est l'apple du pc


----------



## NightWalker (11 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> En quoi ce que j'ai dis est faux ? Quel rapport avec MagSafe et SMS ?
> 
> Ce n'est pas avec 4Go de Ram qu'Apple se différenciera. Je ne vois pas ce qui peut choquer, c'est même totalement vrai.



Tu n'as vraiment rien compris de mon poste... J'ai parlé de ces technologies pour expliquer "aussi" pourquoi les portables Apple sont plus chers que les concurrents. Si j'ai parlé des MagSafe et Sudden Motion Sensor c'est justement pour te dire que ce n'est pas avec les 4 Go que Apple peut se différencier...



DarkDestiny a dit:


> Oui achetons des Panasonic Toughbook, tu peux les jeter contre les murs, ça marche toujours ça arrête même les balles......Niveau sécurité qu'ils sont bien ces Panasonic.
> Faut peut être aps poussé sur le MagSafe, c'est bien pratique, ça évité bien des problèmes, mais faut pas non plus en faire trop, à force je vais finir par croire que ça compte plus que l'OS pour certains.



Et combien ça coûte cette version de ToughBook, je parle bien de la version que tu peux balancer sur le mur et continue à fonctionner... 



DarkDestiny a dit:


> Tu as l'air de connaître mieux que moi ce dont j'ai besoin, je devrais arrêter de m'écouter.



Ah parce que j'ai parlé de tes besoins ??? c'est nouveau ça... arrête de tout ramener à toi. 



DarkDestiny a dit:


> Aujourd'hui ce n'est pas 4Go qui feront la différence entre un Mac et un PC, les PC sont très bien équipés, si tu réfute cela comment on eput être d'accord.


Donc d'après toi je n'y connais rien en PC ? 



DarkDestiny a dit:


> Ce que je dis est juste un nouveau MBP ne sera différenciera pas d'un PC vis à vis des ces caractéristiques, c'est sûr. Je ne ferais pas l'apologie de quelque chose de commun, maintenant MagSafe ou SMS sont des choses acquises, qui différencie un peu des autres PC, pas autant que le système, et pas autant qu'iPhone vis à vis d'un autre portable tel N95.


Je n'arrête pas de dire que pour la même catégorie, la même gamme de prix... c'est justement ce qui fait la différence coté matériel.



DarkDestiny a dit:


> Je ne pense pas qu'il y est un fossé énorme entre Mac et PC hormis l'OS (et son intégration) et c'est pour ça que des phrases comme "4Go, ca serai sortir du lot, comme les 2Go sur les MBP au debut" me laisse très perplexe sur ce que représente un Mac.
> Tout comme l'iPhone ce n'est pas sur le Hardware qu' Apple est le plus innovant.


Certes, mais c'est un discours pour les connaisseurs. L'OS... ça ne parle pas au grand public. En revanche ce qu'une machine sait faire, ça... ça parle à n'importe qui. 

Tu as pris l'iPhone comme exemple, et bien c'est un très bon exemple. J'en suis sur que beaucoup de personnes ne savent pas quel OS dessus, ni les matériels. Mais tout le monde sait qu'on peut y regarder des séquences, écouter de la musique, jouer.... Je suis d'accord avec toi que ce n'est pas le hardware qui fait la différence. Ce n'est pas non plus son OS. Mais c'est un ensemble. Les deux vont de paire, c'est ce qui fait la différence.

En résumé, le point fort d'Apple c'est d'avoir su rassembler/assembler les puzzles des technos et les proposer au public.


----------



## lainbebop (11 Octobre 2008)

moi je dirai juste darkdestiny tu devrais baiser un peu plus ça pourrait t'aider




Sinon paraît qu'a la sortie du MBA, la fnac l'avait en stock le jour le même... J'espère qu'ils auront les MB mercredi !


----------



## Nitiel (11 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> moi je dirai juste darkdestiny tu devrais baiser un peu plus ça pourrait t'aider
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Pourquoi pas le commander sur Apple Store, tu peux le configurer ainsi que commander les truc qui vont avec et t'aurais un facture Apple:love:


----------



## Pierre-Nico (11 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> moi je dirai juste darkdestiny tu devrais baiser un peu plus ça pourrait t'aider



c'est pas très intelligent tous ça


----------



## tigroux44 (11 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> Sinon paraît qu'a la sortie du MBA, la fnac l'avait en stock le jour le même... J'espère qu'ils auront les MB mercredi !




oui pour le MacBook Air : car c'était un nouveau produit ! ce n'était pas une mise à jour de la gamme

or là pour les MB ou MBP, çà l'est.

du coup: ils vont diminuer le prix des MB et MBP actuels, pour liquider leurs stocks. donc en général c'est presque un mois pour la FNAC 

sinon il y a toujours le store : en cherchant bien en plus on peut avoir des réductions non négligeables !!


----------



## Pierre-Nico (12 Octobre 2008)

tigroux44 a dit:


> en cherchant bien en plus on peut avoir des réductions non négligeables !!



peux-tu développer s'il te plaît ?


----------



## flotow (12 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> peux-tu développer s'il te plaît ?


le refurb


----------



## anthoprotic (12 Octobre 2008)

Le refurb FNAC?


----------



## tigroux44 (12 Octobre 2008)

oui le refurb, ou dans le cas d'appareils neuf (comme ce qui va vous intéresser dans les prochains jours) : il y a le store édu : pour les étudiants ou personnel de l'enseignement.

avec un peu de chances on peut aussi avoir l'AOC (apple On campus) qui propose des réductions encore plus importantes que le store édu. en général 10-15% car ce sont des écoles partenaires.

en tous les cas, même si vous n'êtes pas étudiants il y a moyen de trouver quelqu'un de votre famille qui étudie  et de vous faire livrer chez vous


----------



## flotow (12 Octobre 2008)

y'a l'ADC Student aussi

bref, que des bon plans


----------



## DarkDestiny (12 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> moi je dirai juste darkdestiny tu devrais baiser un peu plus ça pourrait t'aider



Tu veux pas non plus me conseiller tes péripapéticiennes habituelles ? 


NightWalker tu cites mon post et tu réponds quelque chose qui n'a pas de rapport direct avec ce que je marquais, donc je peux bien me demander ce que cela signifiait j'ai toujours pas vraiment de réponse.

"Ah parce que j'ai parlé de tes besoins ??? c'est nouveau ça... arrête de tout ramener à toi."
Tu me cite et tu me tutoie, comment veux tu que je me dise :"Ce n'est pas de moi qu'il parle...." 

Tu me dis très bien, que les gens achetant du Apple ne connaisse pas forcément l'OS, et je suis totalement d'accord, mais s'il ne connaisse pas l'OS, il risque encore moins d'entrevoir cet aspect "sécurité" (je trouve le mot fort quand même d'où mon exemple du Toughbook, je ne prenais pas vraiment au sérieux en montrant un PC poru militaire....)que je trouve un peu carricatural, dans ce cas les télcommandes qui sont dans le PC tel des cartes dans les HP ou Fujistu, ainsi que les lecteurs multi-cartes sotn des révolutions du multi-média ?? Non loin de là, et pour moi le MagSafe c'est pareil c'est un plus pas une vrai différencitation.

Après j'en sais fichtrement rien si tu connais ou non le monde des PC, et d'ailleurs je ne vois pas le rapport  avec ce que j'ai dis ??
En quoi je te fais ressentir ceci ?



NightWalker a dit:


> Tu n'as vraiment rien compris de mon poste... J'ai parlé de ces technologies pour expliquer "aussi" pourquoi les portables Apple sont plus chers que les concurrents



Quand je parlais des PC 4Go à 1000euros, c'était surtout pour dire que sur n'importe quoi aujourd'hui tu peux avoir 4Go, et que ça n'avait rien d'exceptionnel sur un Mac ou sur autre chose, et en aucun je ne remet en question le prix des Mac.
J'ai peut être mal interprété ton post, mais tu n'as pas mieux interprété le mien......

Par contre je suis totalement d'accord avec ta conclusion.


----------



## qqq (12 Octobre 2008)

C'est quoi la différence entre un clavier  (Anglais International) et un clavier US? 
les 2 qwerty mais c'est quoi la difference?
moi je veux un qwerty


----------



## Macuserman (12 Octobre 2008)

Dois-je rappeler le fait que la RAM sur Mac n'est pas aussi importante que sur PC!?

Ainsi, avoir 4Go ne serait pas révolutionnaire, mais une très bonne chose quand même.
Parce que ça évitera d'acheter des Go en plus, et ça permettra d'utiliser CS3 et Final Cut en même temps, ou d'utiliser d'autres logiciels assez mangeurs de mémoire virtuelle!

En tout cas on ne peut qu'applaudir ce choix, et pour les Pro et pour les gnoofies de base qui achètent un Mac "parce que c'est joli"!


----------



## lainbebop (12 Octobre 2008)

1 mois pour la fnac ?? Moi qui voulais l'acheter phsiquement pour l'avoir le plus tôt possible... Reste plus qu'à espérer l'APR...


----------



## Cleveland (12 Octobre 2008)

Pour la Fnac ? Il faut 15 jours environ et les APR l'ont plus tôt


----------



## flotow (12 Octobre 2008)

Cleveland a dit:


> Pour la Fnac ? Il faut 15 jours environ et les APR l'ont plus tôt


bah non justement, les APR sont en fin de circuit.... ce qui fait qu'ils sont livrés... en dernier (fin de circuit... dernier...)

ce qui revient a dire qu'il ne sont pas prioritaire


----------



## Pierre-Nico (12 Octobre 2008)

en effet pour c'est Apple On Campus qui offre le plus de réduction, par contre si ils sortent mardi soir, peu de chance qu'il soit sur l'AOC dés le mercredi matin, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> bah non justement, les APR sont en fin de circuit.... ce qui fait qu'ils sont livrés... en dernier (fin de circuit... dernier...)
> 
> ce qui revient a dire qu'il ne sont pas prioritaire


C'est vrai que les apr ne sont pas choyés par apple > dommage pour eux :/
Par exemple la fnac a eu les nano avant eux 
Et les clients quand ils ont un problème , c'est pas la fnac qu'ils vont voir mais l'apr


----------



## flotow (12 Octobre 2008)

exact: en general tu achetes a la fnac (car priviliegié) mais tu viens voir ton APR car il est (souvent) plus apte a repondre a tes problemes.
le probleme, c'est que ca coince, car depanner (des fois pour presque rien) alors que tu n'as pas vendu la machine...

bref


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2008)

En plus les apr ne font rien comme benef (pour mon ipod nano 4g > 2,48..)


----------



## DarkDestiny (12 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> en effet pour c'est Apple On Campus qui offre le plus de réduction, par contre si ils sortent mardi soir, peu de chance qu'il soit sur l'AOC dés le mercredi matin, non ?


 
Dans ma logique qui n'est pas forcément bonne, s'ils mettent à jour le Store, le store AOC est lui aussi forcément mis à jour, le site AOC n'est pas une page propre elle doit dépandre de ce qui est contenu dans la page Store basique.

Enfin, ce n'est que mon point de vue, mais par exemple dès que l'offre iPod a pointé le bout de son nez, elle c"est retrouvé que l'AOC aussi.

Pour la Fnac je dirais que pour un iPod qui tombe en panne, autant directement appellé Apple, il est changé en moins d'une semaine.


----------



## DarkDestiny (12 Octobre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> En plus les apr ne font rien comme benef (pour mon ipod nano 4g > 2,48..)


 
Tout à fait j'ai été en stage dans une boutique d'informatique, qui voulait faire du Apple, mais les marges étaient inexistantes, alors que sur des machines à 800euros, ils pouvaient desfois se faire 120-150euros. (M'enfin, acheté un portable dans une boutique revient justement à le payer 100euros de plus que sur le net....)


----------



## Pierre-Nico (12 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Dans ma logique qui n'est pas forcément bonne, s'ils mettent à jour le Store, le store AOC est lui aussi forcément mis à jour, le site AOC n'est pas une page propre elle doit dépandre de ce qui est contenu dans la page Store basique.



en effet, je pense que les prix sont calculé automatiquement je pense !

que pensez-vous des photos publiés ce matin sur macg ?
on voit bien qu'Apple va dans le sens de l'uniformisation de la gamme il y a très peu de différence de design entre le MB et le MBP. on parle aussi de le mise aux oubliettes du FW400, remarque si un simple adaptateur suffit, pourquoi pas, j'espère juste qu'il y aura au moins 2 USB. et Kevin Rose affirme aussi le Blu-Ray sur les nouveau laptop !

plus que quelques jours... 3...


----------



## DarkDestiny (12 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> que pensez-vous des photos publiés ce matin sur macg ?
> on voit bien qu'Apple va dans le sens de l'uniformisation de la gamme il y a très peu de différence de design entre le MB et le MBP. on parle aussi de le mise aux oubliettes du FW400, remarque si un simple adaptateur suffit, pourquoi pas, j'espère juste qu'il y aura au moins 2 USB. et Kevin Rose affirme aussi le Blu-Ray sur les nouveau laptop !
> 
> plus que quelques jours... 3...


 
Les dernières photos sont dans la veine de celle qu'on a vu précédemment, mais je m'interroge beaucoup sur les tarifs, vu l'uniformisation le MB sera un MBP plus petit, avec une CG moins costaude mais CG quand même, les pross on verra sûrement le P8600 au max sur un MB ce qui est déjà sympa.
Donc je n'arrive pas à imaginer une énorme baisse comme on en parle, s'il baisse même de 100euros, le MBP devrait baisser d'au moins 300euros. (a part si le Blu-Ray est de série sur les MBP, mais j'aimerais mieux une option).

Ce qui faisait l'écart avant entre un MB et MBP (600euros quand même), c'était surtout l'absence totale de CG dédiée et une coque moins coûteuse on va dire (les dalles 13,3" ou 15", niveau prix c'est quasi la même).
Si on réduit cet écart ce qui est très bien (ceux voulant un MB auront un truc un peu plus véloce), on réduit forcément l'écart de prix entre MB et MBP.

Vous en pensez quoi ?

P.S: Il y aura sûrement des déçus je connais pas mal de gens qui préféraient la robe du MB à celle du MBP.


----------



## qqq (12 Octobre 2008)

C'est quoi la différence entre un clavier  (Anglais International) et un clavier US? 

moi je veux un qwerty et en meme temps pouvoir ecrire avec des Accents, je choisis lequel?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2008)

Photo ici : http://www.macx.cn/a/a4000I695495.htm


----------



## Pierre-Nico (12 Octobre 2008)

on pourrai aussi partir du principe que la deuxième photo, celle du soit disant MBP, serait en fait un MB 15", mon argument est très peu plausible, surtout à la vue de l'emplacement pour ExpressCard... on verra bien. 

je vois aussi mal une baisse de prix, mais plutôt l'apparition d'un nouveau modèle MB, ce qui permettrait de mettre un modèle avec combo et sans CG (je connais pas mal de personne qui n'ont pas l'utilité d'un Superdrive, si si, ni d'une CG spécifique) qui serait à 800 euros. intéressant pour beaucoup d'étudiant, car le premier MB serait donc à un peu moins de 700 euros après réduction.

sinon pour le MBP, je ne pense pas que la baisse de prix sera significative, mais peut-être aussi l'apparition d'un modèle "transition" entre les deux gammes, ce qui irait dans le sens de l'uniformisation de la gamme et des rumeurs parlant de 12 modèle de MB en tout. donc on pourrai imaginé une configuration dans la même style que le modèle 2.4 actuel comme transition. et les autres modèles seraient équipé du blu-ray, CG plus importante,...

ce qui me fait peur c'est le clavier du MB, j'ai beaucoup de mal à m'y habituer... et j'attend aussi un disque dur plus important en 7200 tr/min, et j'avoue que niveau design, je ne serai pas contre un contour d'écran noir... 

un autre détail, j'espère pouvoir profiter de l'offre Back to School, car la revente d'un iPod Nano 8Go permet aussi de mettre 100 euros en plus dans une nouvelle machine ! le seul obstacle serait que les nouveaux MB ne soient disponible qu'à partir d'une date X, ce qui me semble impossible, car entre l'annonce et la date X, apple aurait beaucoup de mal à vendre des MB et MBP qui sont en fin de vie ! et ne rien vendre entre l'annonce et la date X me semble aussi impossible, donc je pense sincèrement que les nouveaux MB et MBP seront dispo dés mardi soir.


----------



## §mat§ (12 Octobre 2008)

Après avoir écumé les conditions des offres Apple, il apparait assez clairement que la promotion Mac+iPod sera  valable pour les nouveaux modèles. Je cite Apple: "tout ordinateur Mac".
En revanche, ça parait mort pour le rabais sur l'imprimante: "Les produits éligibles dans le cadre de cette offre se limitent à ceux cités ci-après : (1) Tout ordinateur de marque Apple actuellement disponible à l'achat.", soit ceux disponibles le 2 septembre.

Je me trompe?


----------



## DarkDestiny (12 Octobre 2008)

Pour le combo drive, je suis très sceptique, il est là uniquement pour creusé le fossé entre les modèles, mais à produire il est aussi cher qu'un Graveur DVD, voir plus vu qu'il n'y a plus vraiment d'énorme production de combo.
Ou alors, -mais je n'es jamais vu l'intérieur de deux MB- c'est un graveur DVD dont le firmware est modifié pour empêcher la gravure. Ca c'est déjà vu à la sorte des graveurs DVD-DL, sur certains modèles de graveur DVD on pouvait changer le firmware de manière non-officielle par un firmware de DVD-DL et ça fonctionnait impec....

Par contre je pense pas que ce soit un MB 15", ou alors comme il n'y a plsu vraiment de différence marquante entre MB et MBP, on pourrait voir la gamme devenir MB 13, MB 15 et MB 17 mais c'est pas terrible niveau nom et pas d eplace pour le MBA.


----------



## iRCO (12 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Après avoir écumé les conditions des offres Apple, il apparait assez clairement que la promotion Mac+iPod sera  valable pour les nouveaux modèles. Je cite Apple: "tout ordinateur Mac".
> En revanche, ça parait mort pour le rabais sur l'imprimante: "Les produits éligibles dans le cadre de cette offre se limitent à ceux cités ci-après : (1) Tout ordinateur de marque Apple actuellement disponible à l'achat.", soit ceux disponibles le 2 septembre.
> 
> Je me trompe?



Non "Cette offre permet à tout client ayant acheté simultanément, entre le 2 septembre 2008 et le 6 janvier 2009 inclus"


----------



## Pierre-Nico (12 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Par contre je pense pas que ce soit un MB 15", ou alors comme il n'y a plsu vraiment de différence marquante entre MB et MBP, on pourrait voir la gamme devenir MB 13, MB 15 et MB 17 mais c'est pas terrible niveau nom et pas d eplace pour le MBA.



par contre, on a pas encore de photo d'un 17"...


----------



## iRCO (12 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> par contre, on a pas encore de photo d'un 17"...



Oui tout à fait, on ne parle ni de MA ni du MBP 17"


----------



## NightWalker (12 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Après avoir écumé les conditions des offres Apple, il apparait assez clairement que la promotion Mac+iPod sera  valable pour les nouveaux modèles. Je cite Apple: "tout ordinateur Mac".



D'autant plus que Apple a pour habitude de sortir l'ancienne gamme de son catalogue dès la sortie de la nouvelle gamme...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (12 Octobre 2008)

trouvé sur macbidouille.


----------



## iRCO (12 Octobre 2008)

voila j'ai fait un petit montage vite fait et ça va ressembler à ça les new MBP je pense


----------



## alpha281189 (12 Octobre 2008)

Ce qui me fait un peu peur dans tout ce qu'a été dit c'est le prix des nouveaux mbp .
Si les mb sont désormais équipé de puce graphique performante ( j'ai lu qu'il s'agirait de celle de la nvidia 9400) je pense que beaucoup de gens qui auraient acheté un mbp pour profiter d'une carte graphique risque de repartir avec un mb . Pour trouver une nouvelle cible a la gamme pro apple pourrait décider de vendre celui ci plus cher mais avec du vrai matériel de professionnel .
Non ?
Sinon je ne vois pas ce qu'il y'a d'esthétique a ce que les nouveaux mb et mbp aient une coque inférieur en 2 parties comme le montre les dernières photo . une partie basse et une partie haute sur lequel est situé clavier , trackpad et système d'ouverture


----------



## iRCO (12 Octobre 2008)

Moi personnellement je ne pense pas qu'il y aura une augmentation du prix des Mb et Mbp de base


----------



## Bibibear (12 Octobre 2008)

Si l'on en croit la photo postée plus haut, qui ne me semble pas être un fake (bon c'est juste une intuition..), le nouveau MBP aurait un prix inferieur de 200$ par rapport à l'actuel.

Alors est-ce que c'est une baisse de toute la gamme, est-ce que c'est un modèle supplémentaire pour étaler un peu la gamme MBP, nul ne saurait dire.

En tout cas, ça serait vraiment bien que les MB et MBP aient effectivement des prix revus à la baisse.


----------



## alpha281189 (12 Octobre 2008)

de toute facon que ca s'appelle mb ou mbp du moment ou y'a une carte graphique correcte un processeur d'au moins 2;5ghz et un écran de 15 pouces je prend


----------



## Katana29 (12 Octobre 2008)

Hier j'ai parié sur une baisse de 100&#8364; (voir plus mais j'y crois pas trop) du MacBook Pro avec un ami.

*Pierre-Nico* : Mais là ton image est très intéressante! Si ça pouvait être vrai!
1599&#8364; le MacBook Pro prix du modèle de base :rateau: (Soit 1359&#8364; en comptant l'ADC )


----------



## Jarod03 (12 Octobre 2008)

détend toi quand même, 200$ ça n'a jamais fait 200&#8364;. Surtout que les mac au usa coute moins cher que les mac dans l'hexagone, donc si on à le droit à déja 100&#8364; de baisse ça sera pas mal...


----------



## iRCO (12 Octobre 2008)

Concernant l'organisation des ports, qu'est ce que vous en pensez?


----------



## caporalhart (12 Octobre 2008)

je verrais bien un lecteur de carte memoire pour le port avec les points d'interrogation. Et vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2008)

Bonne idée !
Mais apple est contre le lecteur de carte memoire je crois , non ?


----------



## iRCO (12 Octobre 2008)

moi j'ai beau essayer de chercher ce que c'est (la fente avec le scotch dessus) mais je ne suis pas convaincu du tout!!

Peut être c'est un port de transfert ou quelque chose dans le genre.
Sinon le trou à coté je ne vois pas ce que ça peut être.( ah j'ai trouvé c'est pour mettre le stylet  )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2008)

Infrarouge ?


----------



## divoli (12 Octobre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Infrarouge ?



Sur le coté ? :mouais:


----------



## iRCO (12 Octobre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Infrarouge ?



L'infrarouge je le vois plutôt sur le devant (coté gauche comme les machines actuelles) de la machine pour être plus ergonomique


----------



## divoli (12 Octobre 2008)

*J - 2*​


----------



## §mat§ (12 Octobre 2008)

A posteriori, l'attente fut difficile lorsque seules les rumeurs prospéraient et qu'aucune info officielle ne filtrait.

En revanche, depuis l'annonce de l'Event, ça n'est que de la jubilation!

Quoiqu'il arrive -que les MBP soient moins chers, extrêmement bien conçus et équipés+iWork etc... ou bien que la màj soit moins complète- le poids de l'expectative s'est envolé, et je m'attends à une révision intéressante. Du tout bon.


----------



## manix93 (12 Octobre 2008)

Sortie HDMI ?


----------



## xao85 (12 Octobre 2008)

Plus de port fire wire 400? :mouais:


----------



## Katana29 (12 Octobre 2008)

Sortie HDMI? Mouais, j'y crois pas trop.
Surtout c'est l'emplacement qui m'intrigue si près de l'utilisateur et au plus près des composants interne. (carte graphique, disque dur) L'emplacement n'est pas anodin...
Qui plus est caché par le scotch, pourquoi? Une conférence très intéressante qui se prépare, j'aimerais bien la voir en direct en vidéo. 

Par contre pour le trou :mouais: kézako?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (12 Octobre 2008)

non j'y crois pas, le MBP va enfin faire le café !!! Yes !!!! Ca fait vraiment longtemps que je l'attendais... 
:rateau::mouais::rose:


----------



## iRCO (12 Octobre 2008)

eSATA?

ou bien un DisplayPort ( qui rétrocompatible HDMI et DVI mais dans ce cas là à quoi set le mini DVI)

ou bien une interface Dock pour un iMacDock

Bon wait and see


----------



## Nitiel (12 Octobre 2008)

Peut être c'est un truc pour dévérouiller les protection pour changer le disque dur, la ram, la batterie ...


----------



## anthoprotic (12 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> trouvé sur macbidouille.




Lol il est encore sur Photoshop!


----------



## Pierre-Nico (12 Octobre 2008)

plus sérieusement :






toujours sur Macbidouille


----------



## Pierre-Nico (12 Octobre 2008)

histoire de continuer sur cette lancée, voilà (toujours issu de de Macbidouille) :



> Page 37 :
> New developed products: Mini Displayport (Used by high-definition, high-quality digital audio systems)
> 
> Page 38 :
> ...



Trouver dans ce document :
http://www.longwell.com/download/Annual%20Report%202005.pdf

Allez faire un tour sur Macbidouille c'est très intéressant !!


----------



## Katana29 (12 Octobre 2008)

Le Dock mais bien sûr! 

En tout cas, ça expliquerait le positionnement si près du coeur et du disque dur! 
Le trou ne serait que pour fixer une sécurité, un lock pour ne pas enlever n'importe comment le MacBook!

Bravo Pierre Nico, ça correspond! (c'est ce qui me parait le plus logique actuellement même si l'intérêt est limité)

Par contre pour le lecteur Superdrive... On pourra y accéder encore?


----------



## anthoprotic (12 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Pierre-Nico (12 Octobre 2008)

Katana29 a dit:


> Par contre pour le lecteur Superdrive... On pourra y accéder encore?



bien évidement car il est de l'autre côté, donc celui qui est "accesible".
en tout cas je dois dire que quand on y pense, en effet, ça colle complètement cette histoire, et en effet le trou mystère pourrait être un lock tout bête !


----------



## Katana29 (12 Octobre 2008)

Que je suis bête le côté droit sera accessible donc le lecteur DVD le sera... mais toutes les autres connectiques...

Le iDock devra posséder les connectiques et peut être plus mais à quel prix? :rateau: 
D'où la baisse des prix de la gamme MacBook pour nous tenter de prendre le iDock tout en attirant de nouveaux clients. Je ne pense pas être le seul à vouloir un MacBook Pro et un écran externe... (ça colle trop)

Le MacBook a également le trou rond à la même hauteur. Et il semble avoir également la connectique inconnu mais pas très visible sur les photos à la même hauteur :
http://files.macbidouille.com/news/200810/161859.jpg

J'avoue que sur celle là, on a l'impression qu'il y a aucune prise. Alors comment expliquer l'intérieur? Le scotch est bien positionné et presque invisible du fait de l'angle de prise de vue.
http://files.macbidouille.com/news/200810/161931.jpg

Mystère peut être résolu, enfin jusqu'au 14 Octobre.:rose:


----------



## Pierre-Nico (12 Octobre 2008)

en effet, mais personnellement, je ne pense pas que le MB sera compatible avec le iDock, si iDock il y a, sauf si il y a... uniformisation de la gamme ! bref on verra bien !!! moi j'ai sortie ma carte de crédit !!!


----------



## Katana29 (12 Octobre 2008)

Autre détail qui me fait penser que le MacBook est également compatible : l'épaisseur.
Les 2 coques semblent avoir la même épaisseur.

Que de discussions autour de photos de coque. (impatience quand tu me tiens!)


----------



## DarkDestiny (12 Octobre 2008)

Katana29 a dit:


> Autre détail qui me fait penser que le MacBook est également compatible : l'épaisseur.
> Les 2 coques semblent avoir la même épaisseur.
> 
> Que de discussions autour de photos de coque. (impatience quand tu me tiens!)


 
Je n'arrive pas à y croire, pour quelques points, la dissipation de la chaleur tout d'abord, ça serait une vraie fournaise, un pc fixe ne remplecera jamais réellement un portable, le fait qu'un port puisse faire transiter toutes les connectiques présentes sur la machine me paraît inconcevable, et de plus la connectique d'un MB 13" est différente d'un MB 15".


La taille différente d'un MB 13" et d'un 15" n'aide pas dans cette idée, le tarif que pourrait valoir une telle chose risquerait d'être salé. Et pas forcément des plus utile, il est toujours possible d'adjoindre un écran externe, ce qui reviendrais moins cher...

L'idée en elle-même est sympa, mais c'est pas très concevable pour moi.


----------



## Ukhy (12 Octobre 2008)

J-2 !!!

Ils vont être long ces 2 jours! Et j'espére que ces nouveaux Macbook seront dispos tout de suite chez les revendeurs Apple (Fnac, Darty....) comme les Ipod en septembre car  si il faut les commander, je crois que je péte un cable. Y en a marre d'attendre.


----------



## Nitiel (12 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à y croire, pour quelques points, la dissipation de la chaleur tout d'abord, ça serait une vraie fournaise, un pc fixe ne remplecera jamais réellement un portable, le fait qu'un port puisse faire transiter toutes les connectiques présentes sur la machine me paraît inconcevable, et de plus la connectique d'un MB 13" est différente d'un MB 15".
> 
> 
> La taille différente d'un MB 13" et d'un 15" n'aide pas dans cette idée, le tarif que pourrait valoir une telle chose risquerait d'être salé. Et pas forcément des plus utile, il est toujours possible d'adjoindre un écran externe, ce qui reviendrais moins cher...
> ...


 

Est même la chaleur dégager par le mac portable endommagerai l'écran et le truc cest que  je ne vois pas a quoi sa peux servir ! C'est plus gadget quautre choses !


----------



## Katana29 (12 Octobre 2008)

Le systéme de dock est bien connu par Apple "Power Dock", donc je me fais pas soucis sur la faisabilité.
Dissipation de la chaleur, bien connu par Apple également "Cube".

L'intérêt? Plus classe, plus simple, moins de câble et recharge le portable. C'est dans les principes d'Apple, donc pas si inconcevable que ça.

Tout dépend des prix fixés!

Je ne dis pas cette théorie est forcément la réalité. Je dis simplement que sur le papier ça colle bien. Mais je suis pas spécialiste Apple, j'ai même pas encore switché. J'ai simplement parcouru l'historique de la marque, les produits, les publicités, les conférences, divers forums....


----------



## divoli (12 Octobre 2008)

Ukhy a dit:


> J-2 !!!
> 
> Ils vont être long ces 2 jours! Et j'espére que ces nouveaux Macbook seront dispos tout de suite chez les revendeurs Apple (Fnac, Darty....) comme les Ipod en septembre car  si il faut les commander, je crois que je péte un cable. Y en a marre d'attendre.



NON.

Comme on l'a déjà dit, Apple donnera la priorité absolu aux clients de l'Applestore, cela fat des années que c'est comme ça. On a jamais vu d'ordinateurs Mac disponibles en magasin ni le jour même, ni le lendemain ni même le surlendemain d'une révision chez des revendeurs.

Il faudra soit commander sur l'Applestore ou chez les revendeurs, soit attendre gentiment qu'ils arrivent en magasin, au minimum une bonne semaine...


----------



## lainbebop (12 Octobre 2008)

oui en fait la question est de savoir si ça va etre plus rapide par l'apple store ou pas...


----------



## divoli (12 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> oui en fait la question est de savoir si ça va etre plus rapide par l'apple store ou pas...



Pour ce qui est de la rapidité, soit l'Applestore soit la Fnac. Les APR sont eux en position de maillon faible (ce dont les nouveaux utilisateurs de Mac n'ont pas conscience).

Mais pas de nouveaux modèles disponibles dans la semaine  en magasin, n'y comptez pas.


----------



## Macuserman (12 Octobre 2008)

Le Premium Reseller de Mulhouse m'a assuré à usieurs reprises que les nouveautés Apple était dès le lendemain chez eux...

C'était la cas, par exemple, pour les nouveaux iPod! 

On peut quasiment dire: J-1 ...


----------



## lainbebop (12 Octobre 2008)

Arf t'en as de la chance :'(
je vais appeler demain l'apr de lille 
Par contre je comprends vraiment pas pourquoi les APR passent après tout le monde, la seule solution que je vois, c'est que les employés sont payés par apple, parceque je ne vois pas comment des boutiques commes les APR peuvent être bénéficiaires :|


----------



## divoli (12 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Le Premium Reseller de Mulhouse m'a assuré à usieurs reprises que les nouveautés Apple était dès le lendemain chez eux...
> 
> C'était la cas, par exemple, pour les nouveaux iPod!
> 
> On peut quasiment dire: J-1 ...



Ben les APR, soit ils vous racontent des bobards pour essayer de vous attirer chez eux (déjà que leur situation n'est pas facile), soit ils vous diront qu'ils ne peuvent pas vous donner de date.

Un employé d'un APR me l'avait expliqué; Apple fait tout pour que les gens passent par l'Applestore. Les gros revendeurs (genre Fnac) qui sont moins dépendants d'Apple et qui ont les reins suffisamment solides pour ne pas se voir imposer le "diktat" d'Apple, s'en sortent beaucoup mieux.
Je dis cela d'expérience.

Les iPod, c'est différent. Et encore, comme on la vu avec les Touch, les premiers servis étaient les clients de l'Applestore.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (12 Octobre 2008)

par expérience qu'elle est à peu près, en moyenne les délais de livraison d'un nouveau modèle quand la commande est passé le soir même ?


----------



## divoli (12 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> par expérience qu'elle est à peu près, en moyenne les délais de livraison d'un nouveau modèle quand la commande est passé le soir même ?



C'est impossible de répondre. Cela dépend de beaucoup de facteurs, en particulier l'attrait que vont créer les nouveaux modèles, de la demande générale, des volumes de commandes... Cela peut aller de plusieurs jours à plusieurs semaines...

Et sachant que les portables Apple ont le vent en poupe (Apple vend désormais plus de portables que de postes fixes), il va falloir que la production suive...

Mais comme Apple ne peut pas fournir tout le monde en même temps, elle donne la priorité à son site de vente en ligne (Applestore), et ça c'est clair...


----------



## Katana29 (12 Octobre 2008)

La fameuse connectique vers le iDock pourrait être le DisplayPort, qui permet de faire passer un signal video/audio mais également sur son canal auxiliaire des données  USB, caméra, microphone, etc...

Bon, je vais me coucher! Dire que je ne pourrais pas l'acheter Mardi et que je devrais attendre un petite semaine de plus le temps d'aller voir mon ami le banquier! :rateau:


----------



## anthoprotic (12 Octobre 2008)

Yé!!! 2500 ième post du fil! 

Je ne crois pas que soit un truc pour iDock, par contre j'aimerais bien du HDMi


----------



## tofskite (13 Octobre 2008)

l'honneur du 2501 eme poste ....

à votre avis via l'apple store le délai sera de moins de 3 semaines car je doit partir ensuite à l'étranger et forcement avec mon portable ....

et doit je commander de suite à la réouverture de l'apple store ?


----------



## divoli (13 Octobre 2008)

Perso, je ne pourrais que déconseiller les futurs acheteurs de se montrer trop "enthousiastes" ou trop "passionnés" sur le moment, voire de se laisser aller à faire des achats compulsifs.

Quand une révision apparait, surtout si elle présente plein de nouveautés, il vaut mieux attendre au moins une bonne dizaine de jours que tous les tests et les témoignages apparaissent sur le net, ce qui permet de faire un choix éclairé (et les anciens modèles restent disponibles sur le refurb ou chez les revendeurs qui liquident leur stock, souvent à des prix très intéressants).

Maintenant, je peux comprendre la situation de certains (notamment les étudiants) pour qui l'achat d'un portable est devenu urgentissime.

Mais s'il n'y a pas urgence, ne vous précipitez pas, ne vous laissez pas impressionner sur le moment, ne faites rien "à chaud".

Mardi, vous saurez quels seront ces nouveaux portables, mais sans plus. Il va falloir plusieurs jours pour les analyser en profondeur et d'une manière plus méthodique, une fois la période d'euphorie terminée...


----------



## §mat§ (13 Octobre 2008)

+1!

Sans compter que l'on risque de faire face à de nouvelles références dont on ne connait rien et il sera alors difficile de faire un choix raisonnable.

Bien que conscient de tous ces aspects, je compte quand même passer commande dès demain. Autrement, je risque de me retrouver avec une rupture de stock, ce qui me mettrait dans une situation extrêmement inconfortable.

Je compte sur le forum pour livrer une première analyse du matériel proposé et sur mon propre jugement afin de choisir dans une relative connaissance de cause.


----------



## xao85 (13 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Perso, je ne pourrais que déconseiller les futurs acheteurs de se montrer trop "enthousiastes" ou trop "passionnés" sur le moment, voire de se laisser aller à faire des achats compulsifs.
> 
> Quand une révision apparait, surtout si elle présente plein de nouveautés, il vaut mieux attendre au moins une bonne dizaine de jours que tous les tests et les témoignages apparaissent sur le net, ce qui permet de faire un choix éclairé (et les anciens modèles restent disponibles sur le refurb ou chez les revendeurs qui liquident leur stock, souvent à des prix très intéressants).
> 
> ...



Ca me rappelle la sortie d'un certain macbook et un mois après, on était tous au SAV! :rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (13 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> +1!
> 
> Sans compter que l'on risque de faire face à de nouvelles références dont on ne connait rien!
> 
> Je compte sur le forum pour livrer une première analyse du matériel proposé et sur mon propre jugement afin de choisir dans une relative connaissance de cause.



Je prends note, et  nous nous attacherons a faire une analyse plus ou moins profonde de ces nouveaux MacBook Pro! 

Si on peut rendre service! 

Très très très pressé...


----------



## DarkDestiny (13 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je prends note, et nous nous attacherons a faire une analyse plus ou moins profonde de ces nouveaux MacBook Pro!
> 
> Si on peut rendre service!
> 
> Très très très pressé...


 Et s'il n'y avait pas de MacBook Pro....Si la gamme est uniformisé, plus de Pro seulement un MB.
Enfin  je me demande encore qu'est ce que c'est que ces 12 références, pour lesquelles j'ai un peu de doute...

"La fameuse connectique vers le iDock pourrait être le DisplayPort, qui permet de faire passer un signal video/audio mais également sur son canal auxiliaire des données USB, caméra, microphone, etc..."

Chaque norme et composant ne fait que ce, pourquoi il a été fait, un display port ne peut faire ce que tu dis, c'est même techniquement impossible il y aura un gros soucis de bande passante


----------



## iRCO (13 Octobre 2008)

+1

Je compte aussi sur le forum pour décortiquer les nouvelles machine

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi divoli


----------



## Pierre-Nico (13 Octobre 2008)

oui moi aussi, je sens que demain soir on va rester connecté assez tard !!!


----------



## tofskite (13 Octobre 2008)

et oui c sur que l'on sera nombreux !! 

dans mon cas je n'ai effectivement pas la possibilité d'attendre .. donc je pense craquer le mercredi matin. donc je serai grand ouvert à tout vos commentaires le mardi dans la nuit 

une question : vous pensez quoi de la rumeur qui parle d'un MB P en 13,8 ''  ... plus de 15,4 '' ???

se serai facheux non ?


----------



## iRCO (13 Octobre 2008)

Moi ce que je pense qu'on aura toujours MB 13.3" et des MBP 15 et 17"
C'est conforme à la politique Apple


----------



## Icarus (13 Octobre 2008)

Apple avait bien sorti des PB 12, 15 et 17 ^^


----------



## iRCO (13 Octobre 2008)

Oui mais le 12" était abandonné ça fait un moment pou un 13"
Mais pour un 10" ou 12", je pense que ça va être pour plus tard et ça va être surement du tactile


----------



## carole04 (13 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour
Question bête!!! c'est quoi les APR, les magasins Apple???????


----------



## Amalcrex (13 Octobre 2008)

Apple Premium Reseller.
Bon sinon, ils ont intérêt à garder les 15", ce serait vraiment dommage.
Je trouve le mien comme il faut, mais plus petit réduirait pas mal de possibilités.
(Surtout si la résolution diminue aussi)


----------



## Icarus (13 Octobre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> Oui mais le 12" était abandonné ça fait un moment pou un 13"
> Mais pour un 10" ou 12", je pense que ça va être pour plus tard et ça va être surement du tactile



Ce que je dis c'est qu'à une époque, créer et vendre des portables en 12, 15 et 17" faisait parti de la politique d'Apple.

Après, quant à l'utilité (et la probabilité pour Apple) de faire un 12" alors que le modèle 13" semble bien marcher. Je ne m'avance pas.


----------



## iRCO (13 Octobre 2008)

Donc deja ils gardent les noms MB et MBP et je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'un MBP 13" surtout que les MB auront une IGP bien balèze

Conclusion: MB 13" (peut être un 15" en plus) et les MBP 15" et 17"

Et de toute façon on sera fixé dans un peu plus de 24 heures


----------



## Amalcrex (13 Octobre 2008)

C'est à quelle heure la conférence ?
Fin conférence... On se comprend 
J'espère qu'elle sera mise en podcast


----------



## Icarus (13 Octobre 2008)

A 19h (heure française) il me semble et 10 h à Cupertino ^^


----------



## iRCO (13 Octobre 2008)

Icarus a dit:


> A 19h (heure française il me semble) et 10 h à Cupertino ^^



Exact

et ça sera pour une durée d'une à une heure et demi peut être (enfin si jobs n'est pas mort d'ici demain :rateau

Bon on attendant vola à quoi s'attendre:


----------



## Amalcrex (13 Octobre 2008)

Vous n'êtes pas au courant, moi j'ai lu qu'il était mort :rateau:
Ok merci
et pour les podcasts, vous ne savez pas ?


----------



## iRCO (13 Octobre 2008)

la keynote sera transmise surement sur MacG et un peu partout sur le net comme celle de septembre


----------



## Icarus (13 Octobre 2008)

Merci iRCO pour les images, le MBP 17" donne trop envie :love:

Sinon pour le podcast, sûrement (vu qu'il est possible de télecharger les keynote sur iTunes). Mais quand, je ne sais pas.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2008)

Merci irco pour les images du macbook :love:


----------



## iRCO (13 Octobre 2008)

Icarus a dit:


> Merci iRCO pour les images, le MBP 17" donne trop envie :love:
> 
> Sinon pour le podcast, sûrement (vu qu'il est possible de télecharger les keynote sur iTunes). Mais quand, je ne sais pas.



Mais il n'y pas de quoi 

Pour la keynote en vidéo, si mes souvenirs sont bons, (celle de septembre) était disponible le lendemain


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2008)

Les touches noires se confirment alors, too bad . Quite à prende un notebook dépareillé, autant prendre un macbook air.


----------



## Kritzkopf (13 Octobre 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Les touches noires se confirment alors, too bad . Quite à prende un notebook dépareillé, autant prendre un macbook air.



+1! Entièrement d'accord


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2008)

Le blanc va devenir vintage chez Apple maintenant...

C'est un comble...




et je suis d'accord avec la remarque d'iPantoufle! J'attendais le mbp avec le clavier "minitel" mais pas en noir dépareillé...


----------



## iRCO (13 Octobre 2008)

Aller, tenez encore photo ( même s'elle n'est pas complète je pense).
Steve vient de me l'envoyé LOL 

Sachant bien sur que c'est des montages toutes les photos postées







Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas ces claviers, moi je dit que dés qu'on change de clavier il faut un peu de temps pour s'habituer au nouveau qu'on trouve meilleur après un moment d'adaptation


----------



## iRCO (13 Octobre 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Les touches noires se confirment alors, too bad . Quite à prende un notebook dépareillé, autant prendre un macbook air.



Il n'y a rien qui confirme les touches noires (mais c'est trop probable) tant qu'il n'y a rien d'officiel.

Peut être qu'on aura des touches couleur alu et la MBA, qui sait


----------



## qqq (13 Octobre 2008)

j'espere quand meme un clavier noir comme Air c'est trop la classe.
Concernant le clavier moi je veux un clavier qwerty, et je souhaite utiliser les accents pour tapper un texte en francais. Il faut choisir un clavier qwerty (anglais international) ou (US)?


----------



## Pdg (13 Octobre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> Il n'y a rien qui confirme les touches noires (mais c'est trop probable) tant qu'il n'y a rien d'officiel.
> 
> Peut être qu'on aura des touches couleur alu et la MBA, qui sait



Ou rouges ! Avec un peu de bénéfice reversé au Sidaction !

(oui, je sors  )


----------



## Macuserman (13 Octobre 2008)

Ces images sont vraiment sympa! 

Maintenant, quitte à avoir du clavier minitel, c'est vrai qu'il serait pas plus mal d'avoir des touches grises...
Mais rien n'indique clairement que la couleur des touches est et sera bien le noir! 
Les ingé et les designeurs de Ive sont aussi des utilisateurs avec ça.

Ils peuvent très bien se dire la même chose, "pourquoi noires les touches ??!".
Alors Wait & See.

Et parce que c'est vous, on fera une petite analyse objective de la config' globale des MacBook ET MacBook Pro (MacBook, parce que je sais qu'il y en a qui ont switché du post qui traitait des MacBook à ici...).

Pour terminer; J-1 Jours et 5h59mns...
http://macintoshwave.xooit.fr/portal.php


----------



## iRCO (13 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Ou rouges ! Avec un peu de bénéfice reversé au Sidaction !
> 
> (oui, je sors  )





Franchement tu m'a fait bien rire. Merci

Tenez pour ceux qui n'aime pas les touches noir (même s'elle est moins réussi que les autres)


----------



## Kritzkopf (13 Octobre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> Franchement tu m'a fait bien rire. Merci
> 
> Tenez pour ceux qui n'aime pas les touches noir (même s'elle est moins réussi que les autres)...



j'ai jamais dit que je préfèrerais en blanc 

C'est une question de gout, moi je trouve ca pas classe

A vrai dire y a que le MBP actuel que je trouve classe, je dois surement avoir un problème relationnel avec ce modèle, presque tout le monde veut le changer


----------



## iRCO (13 Octobre 2008)

Là sur les prochaine machine il faudra oublier les clavier à MBP et il faudra s'en détacher.

@ Kritzkopf : Tu  as un MBP ? j'en suis presque sur, mais une fois que tu passera au nouveau tu t'habituera au bout d'un temps d'adaptation (je pense)


----------



## Kritzkopf (13 Octobre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> Là sur les prochaine machine il faudra oublier les clavier à MBP et il faudra s'en détacher.
> 
> @ Kritzkopf : Tu  as un MBP ? j'en suis presque sur, mais une fois que tu passera au nouveau tu t'habituera au bout d'un temps d'adaptation (je pense)



Euh... oui et non... J'ai commandé y a peu de temps alors que j'avais totalement abandonné l'idée d'une MAJ  (no comment)

Pour revenir sur les claviers, ne soit pas trop arbitraire en disant qu'il faudra oublier les claviers actuels

Je sais pas si je suis le seul, mais pour moi ca tranche beaucoup trop,, ca fait trop pc presque xD et surtout ca me fait penser au macbook air 

Enfin c'est toujours qu'une question de gout.


----------



## iRCO (13 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Pour revenir sur les claviers, ne soit pas trop arbitraire en disant qu'il faudra oublier les claviers actuels



On disant il faudra <==> il ne faut pas espérer de voir les nouveaux MBP avec les touches de l'actuel MBP.

Pour développer mon avis, moi non plus ça me plait pas les touches à la MBA. Peut etre en couleur alu mais je ne sais ce que ça va donner.


----------



## Kritzkopf (13 Octobre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> On disant il faudra <==> il ne faut pas espérer de voir les nouveaux MBP avec les touches de l'actuel MBP.
> 
> Pour développer mon avis, moi non plus ça me plait pas les touches à la MBA. Peut etre en couleur alu mais je ne sais ce que ça va donner.



Certes, mais ne brise pas mon rêve alors


----------



## divoli (13 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Et s'il n'y avait pas de MacBook Pro....Si la gamme est uniformisé, plus de Pro seulement un MB.



C'est possible, mais je ne le pense pas. Apple a toujours clairement séparé ses portables en gamme "grand public" et en gamme "pro"; iBook et PowerBook, puis MacBook et MacBook Pro. 

On pourrait se retrouver avec des portables qui soient proches au niveau design, mais clairement séparés au niveau hardware et au niveau de leur appellation.

Mais bon, ce que tu dis reste quand même une évolution envisageable; plus qu'un seul portable mais avec de multiples configurations possibles...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (13 Octobre 2008)

pour ma part suivant ce que je relève, je ne vais pas changer de machine tout de suite :

le clavier "macbook" est certes joli, mais je suis trop habitué à celui utilisé actuellement

l'absence de firewire 400 me pose un pbl majeur dans le sens ou tout mes disques externes fonctionnent avec cette connectique auto-alimentée, rapide et fiable

les performances actuelles sont déjà splendides et ma machine sous exploitée, l'autonomie est suffisante surtout que l'on peut facilement changer la batterie.

enfin, en dehors de la sortie d'un format 12' ultra léger (de type PB'12 G4) je ne pense pas craquer (mais cela est toujours possible...), sauf à ce que la carte graphique qui équipe mon MBP me lache ou devienne par trop instable, mais pour le moment je ne suis pas concerné par ce problème.

Il faut dire aussi que je viens à peine de me résigner à lacher mon PB12' pour un MBP, que j'avais acheté en avril, mais que je n'arrivais pas à utiliser par attachement à mon PB'12


----------



## jefrey (13 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est possible, mais je ne le pense pas.



Moi non plus


----------



## iRCO (13 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Et s'il n'y avait pas de MacBook Pro....Si la gamme est uniformisé, plus de Pro seulement un MB.



Je ne pense pas que ça sera pour cette fois vu le document, pour la changement d'ecran de MB et MBP late 2008, qui a apparu hier 







Adresse du lien complet http://download.info.apple.com/Apple_Support_Area/Misc/Inserts/073-1223-A.pdf
mais il a été retiré dans la matinée je pense


----------



## iRCO (13 Octobre 2008)

Voila peut être une mauvaise nouvelle niveau prix qui restent les mêmes ( article sur http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-20053-pas-de-macbok-a-800- )

Par contre les références correspond au références actuelles. Si quelqu'un peut confirmer??


----------



## kevinh44fr (13 Octobre 2008)

Moi je pense que c'est faux.
D'abord, parce que ne pas changer les prix quand ils sont excessifs est une erreur. Sauf, si Apple dépasse tout le monde comme avant.
Ensuite, parce que la semaine dernière, une rumeur faisait était de 12 modèles de portables allant de 800 à 3100$ que plusieurs sites ont relayés. Ce qui me paraît plus censé.


----------



## DarkDestiny (13 Octobre 2008)

Euh, liste imcompréhensible puisqu'elle prend en compte aussi les anciens modèles (MB à 2,1Ghz ça n'existera pas).....pas de tarifs indiqué.


----------



## divoli (13 Octobre 2008)

*J - 1*​


----------



## flotow (13 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> *J - 1*​


il parrait qu'on peut te bannir pour les posts inutiles, t'y crois? 


mirroir (ouais, c'est pour me proteger de la reflexion mechante que tu vas me faire )


----------



## Sup (13 Octobre 2008)

Hello, comme pas mal de monde j'attendais que les nouveaux macbook sortent pour investir. cependant Apple s'étant décider bien tard après l'été et étant de nature quelque peu dépensière je prendrais mon nouveau joujoux a crédit. Étant étudiant apparemment des conditions spéciales s'appliquent (cf: le site nous renvoi vers le numéro d'Apple si on est étudiant et qu'on veux un crédit) si quelqu'un peu m'éclairer ça serait sympa. 

Sinon j'compte peut etre faire un peu de montage sur mon mac je pense que le macbook pourrait suffir avec le chipset nVidia ce qui me fait peur c'est la connectique. je n'ai pas encore de caméra mais celle que mon asso possède est une firewire, c'est toujours la norme? sinon bye bye macbook et bonjour macbook pro.

(Question a part: quelqu'un habite au havre dans le coin?)


----------



## iRCO (13 Octobre 2008)

Sup a dit:


> Hello, comme pas mal de monde j'attendais que les nouveaux macbook sortent pour investir. cependant Apple s'étant décider bien tard après l'été et étant de nature quelque peu dépensière je prendrais mon nouveau joujoux a crédit. Étant étudiant apparemment des conditions spéciales s'appliquent (cf: le site nous renvoi vers le numéro d'Apple si on est étudiant et qu'on veux un crédit) si quelqu'un peu m'éclairer ça serait sympa.



Je ne peut rien te conseiller concernant les crédit Apple. 

Par contre ce que je peut te conseiller c'est jusqu'à 1000 de crédit sans frais


----------



## Sup (13 Octobre 2008)

Ce que je voulais surtout savoir c'est qu'est-ce qu'il fallait pour faire le crédit et si y'avait un délais supplémentaire, mais en me relisant effectivement j'ai pas tout demandé. Après si quelqu'un sait pourquoi c'est différent pour les étudiants que pour le commun des mortels, qu'il m'éclaire de sa lumière


----------



## divoli (13 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> il parrait qu'on peut te bannir pour les posts inutiles, t'y crois?



Divoli ne fait pas de post inutile. Divoli ne fait que des posts fort à propos dont le sens échappe à ton petit  esprit étriqué.  
Divoli thinks different. :style:




*H - 22*
Bande de cèpes !​


----------



## iRCO (13 Octobre 2008)

Sup a dit:


> Ce que je voulais surtout savoir c'est qu'est-ce qu'il fallait pour faire le crédit et si y'avait un délais supplémentaire, mais en me relisant effectivement j'ai pas tout demandé. Après si quelqu'un sait pourquoi c'est différent pour les étudiants que pour le commun des mortels, qu'il m'éclaire de sa lumière



Pour les étudiants ils vont te demander un justificatif de ressources( si tu es boursier, il y de forte chance qu'ils acceptent ton dossier) et ils te font des intérêts.

Sinon pour le crédit de 1000 euro tu pourra aller voir à LCL, en plus c'est sans frais et c'est sur une durée maximum de 12 mois.

Donc voila. Si tu as d'autre question n'hésite pas


----------



## Sup (13 Octobre 2008)

d'acc, ben nan pas boursier puisqu'étudiant en alternance, j'ai juste un certificat de scolarité tout au plus. Par contre ma sur est boursière donc si c'est vraiment interessant je le prendrait a son nom. ouais j'avais vu pour le crédit à 0% j'y réfléchirais si j'prend un macbook, par contre si j'prend un pro ben j'prend direct l'offre apple sinon j'vais etre restreint.


----------



## DarkDestiny (13 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Divoli ne fait pas de post inutile. Divoli ne fait que des posts fort à propos dont le sens échappe à ton petit esprit étriqué.
> Divoli thinks different. :style:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tu t'Applerais pas Chuck Norris par hasard ??


----------



## DarkDestiny (13 Octobre 2008)

Sup a dit:


> d'acc, ben nan pas boursier puisqu'étudiant en alternance, j'ai juste un certificat de scolarité tout au plus. Par contre ma sur est boursière donc si c'est vraiment interessant je le prendrait a son nom. ouais j'avais vu pour le crédit à 0% j'y réfléchirais si j'prend un macbook, par contre si j'prend un pro ben j'prend direct l'offre apple sinon j'vais etre restreint.


 
Pourquoi, tu peux prendre le prêt à 1000Euros et rajouter la somme manquante.
A la caisse dépargne, le prêt à 1000Euros taux 0, peut être rembousable sur 36Mois et est modulable.


----------



## Nitiel (13 Octobre 2008)

Alors si vous arrivez pas à digérer la pilule pour l'achat de votre macbook pro, écouter moi 

Dite vous, que vous fumez 5 paquets de cigarette à 5 euro le paquet par semaine sur 2 voir 3 ans et vous payez votre macbook pro mais vous ne faite pas un geste patriotique en vous sacrifiant pour votre pays, à vous de voir !!!


----------



## Pierre-Nico (13 Octobre 2008)

merci iRCO pour les images, mais perso, le design qui me fait le plus craquer, c'est toujours celui-ci (sans le dock iPhone) :







si tu as le temps tu peux essayer de nous mettre le contour de l'écran en noir ? :rose:


----------



## Sup (13 Octobre 2008)

Si tu n'arrive pas à écrire de manière lisible fais un geste patriotique et cesse de nous imposer ta prose, j'ai rien contre toi mais c'est horrible. De plus si on veux fumer ET s'acheter son mac je pense qu'on est dans son bon droit.


----------



## Raul10 (13 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Alors si vous arriver pas a digérais la pilule pour achat  de votre macbook pro, écouter moi
> 
> Dite que vous, que vous fumer 5 paquet de cigarette à 5 euro le paquet par semaine sur 2 voir 3 ans et vous payer votre macbook pro mais vous ne faite pas un geste patriotique pour votre payer, a vous de voir !!!



Sérieux, t'es dyslexique ou quoi ?!

A ta place je ferais un test quand même, c'est hallucinant d'écrire comme ça !


----------



## Nitiel (13 Octobre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Sérieux, t'es dyslexique ou quoi ?!
> 
> A ta place je ferais un test quand même, c'est hallucinant d'écrire comme ça !


 
C'est la méthode globale !


----------



## DarkDestiny (13 Octobre 2008)

Sup a dit:


> De plus si on veux fumer ET s'acheter son mac je pense qu'on est dans son bon droit.


 
J'espère bien lol, si allait par là, plus de voiture ça pollue et ça tue, plus de bouffe OGMisé c'est pas bon pour la santé, attention aux poissons pas mal sont cancérigènes, la viande c'est la vache folle, éteignons nos téléphone, coupons tous internet et surtout arrêtons le Wifi.....Soyons des hermites.

J'espère bien pouvoir fumer ma clope devant mon MacBook ou MBP dans quelques jours....


----------



## Sup (13 Octobre 2008)

Nous sommes bien d'accord, et j'espère bien en faire autant. petite question encore pour les pro, par que y'a un détail que je ne comprend pas. j'ai cru comprendre que les disques dur ne sont pas formaté pareil sous mac et sous windows. si j'achète un DD externe que je branche sur mon pc pour faire tout les transferts necessaires, si je le branche sur mon mac apres y'aura pas de soucis?


----------



## Amalcrex (13 Octobre 2008)

... voir quelques semaines 
Plus que pas longtemps avant la nouvelle


----------



## Amalcrex (13 Octobre 2008)

Sup a dit:


> Nous sommes bien d'accord, et j'espère bien en faire autant. petite question encore pour les pro, par que y'a un détail que je ne comprend pas. j'ai cru comprendre que les disques dur ne sont pas formaté pareil sous mac et sous windows. si j'achète un DD externe que je branche sur mon pc pour faire tout les transferts necessaires, si je le branche sur mon mac apres y'aura pas de soucis?


Tant que tu formates au bon format, lisible des 2 os, y'aura pas de souci (fat32)


----------



## Nitiel (13 Octobre 2008)

Ils ne faillaient pas le prendre comme çà !!


----------



## Sup (13 Octobre 2008)

hum tout ça ça reste très abstrait pour moi, j'ai jamais formaté le moindre disque dur de ma vie en quoi que ce soit.
Ça va être ma première prise de tête de macuser, mais bon je pense que le jeu en vaut la chandelle. Toujours est il que: Fat 32 merci je retiens.


----------



## Amalcrex (13 Octobre 2008)

Le seul souci, c'est que tu ne peux pas avoir de fichiers plus gros que 4go, et des partitions de plus de 32 (je pense)
Sinon tu le formates en NTFS et il y a des petits programmes permettant de lire et modifier des 2 OS (paragon ntfs, macdrive...)
A toi de voir


----------



## Sup (13 Octobre 2008)

OK, alors je retente l'appel si y'a un macuser sympa du coté du havre je serais ravi de faire sa connaissance! Parce que la ça va faire beaucoup d'expérimentation pour ma petite tête. en tout cas merci pour toutes ces infos avec un peu de chance j'm'en sortirais bien. Mais c'est dingue comme c'est effrayant de passer dans l'inconnu. Dans 2 mois nous rirons de toute ces questions débiles.


----------



## Amalcrex (13 Octobre 2008)

Ben, c'est pas si débile que ça.
On se les ai toutes posées un jour
C'est normal


----------



## Kritzkopf (13 Octobre 2008)

J'en ai marre, vous êtes tous surexcités, et comme d'hab, vous vous prenez le tête avec tout ce qu'il vous tombe sous la main... 

...vivement cet event


----------



## Sup (13 Octobre 2008)

ouais vivement l'évent, au moins j'pourrais enfin savoir comment je vais faire fondre ma carte bleue. J'espère ne pas être déçu mais bon je demande pas grand chose. le seul jeu auquel je joue c'est WOW, donc a part le montage qui va ptet demander un peu de ressources j'pense que mon acquisition me donnera entière satisfaction.
Toujours est-il que ca fait plaisir qu'on parle un peu de mac sur macgénération les ipod/iphone c'est bien beau maison en voit trop!


----------



## Raul10 (13 Octobre 2008)

Sinon, en imaginant qu'il n'y ait pas uniformisation de la gamme, pensez vous plutôt prendre un MacBook ou un MacBook Pro ?


----------



## flotow (13 Octobre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Sinon, en imaginant qu'il n'y ait pas uniformisation de la gamme, pensez vous plutôt prendre un MacBook ou un MacBook Pro ?


tu penses a quoi? a un macbook rose et un MBP bleu?

non, serieux 

sinon, si je devait renouveller (ce qui n'est pas le cas ) MBP car mieux equipé (pt'et plus cher, mais en contrepartie, je le garderai surement plus longtemps...)


----------



## Sup (13 Octobre 2008)

honnêtement j'ai vraiment un gros doute, j'aime bien le format du macbook mais le macbook pro me parait bien plus complet niveau connectiques et il a ces ptits riens qui ont l'air si cool (clavier rétro éclairé, écran a led...) donc là je ne sais pas. j'attends les annonces de demain et après j'ai une semaine pour faire mon choix.
Mais un macbook c'est assez costaud pour toucher de la video ou pas vraiment?
ah oui aussi j'aimerais vraiment beaucoup une sortie hdmi.

Autre détail je pense aussi a snow léopard et a l'utilisation de la carte graphique pour des taches qui ne la sollicite d'habitude pas. Cette technologie ça fonctionne aussi avec les chipset ou pas?


----------



## flotow (13 Octobre 2008)

pour SnowLeopard, on ne sais pas si GrandCentral gerera les chip's.
pour le macbook, actuellement, non, ce n'est pas taillé pour de la video (DV oui, mais le reste non)
je pense que le MBP se demarquera autrement que par se composants, en utilisant un clavier backlighted ou d'autres petites choses (ExpressCard)


----------



## Amalcrex (13 Octobre 2008)

backlighted ?
euh? 

C'est quoi ?
L'arrière qui est éclairé ?


----------



## flotow (13 Octobre 2008)

oui, en francais, le clavier retroeclairé  (tu devrais le savoir, t'as un MBP )


----------



## Amalcrex (13 Octobre 2008)

Je savais pas que ça se disait comme ça en anglais 
Merci de l'info et ainsi contribuer à mon apprentissage de l'anglais


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2008)

*The D Day !*



*H - 19*
Trukenplastic, t'es qu'un âne.​


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

C'est rigolo, ce sont les plus foufous et le plus impatients qui n'achèteront pas à court terme


----------



## anthoprotic (14 Octobre 2008)

J'ai vu


----------



## Pierre-Nico (14 Octobre 2008)

moi MBP sans hésité, quand je vois ce que ça donne quand je développe mes raw sur un MB 2,16 à 1 Gà de ram... bof bof...

aller à demain soir !! on se retrouve tous après 20h30 sur ce même fil !


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> moi MBP sans hésité, quand je vois ce que ça donne quand je développe mes raw sur un MB 2,16 à 1 Gà de ram... bof bof...
> 
> aller à demain soir !! on se retrouve tous après 20h30 sur ce même fil !



En général, lors d'une sortie de nouveaux produits, il y a un topic spécial qui se créé dans le sous-forum "Réagissez" (cela permet à l'ensemble des membres de réagir dans un topic plus frais et surtout un peu moins lourd en pages que celui-ci).

Mais bon, rien ne vous empêche de venir ici (sauf avis contraire du modérateur).


----------



## ch_997 (14 Octobre 2008)

si ils  sont dispo des demain en boutique, je fonce a mon apple store xD

et surtout, que les premiers mettent des photos !!!!!!!


----------



## lainbebop (14 Octobre 2008)

de toutes façons ça sera pas avant mercredi matin en boutique...
J'irai faire la tournée de la fnac et de l'apr de lille, je vous tiendrai au courant 
Sinon apple store :'(


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

Arrêtez d'être impatients comme ça 
Soyez patients, et attendez que d'autres achètent les premiers modèles avec des défauts


----------



## ch_997 (14 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Arrêtez d'être impatients comme ça
> Soyez patients, et attendez que d'autres achètent les premiers modèles avec des défauts



je tourne un dell mini 9 pouce depuis 3 semaines car mon dell 17 pouce m'a lache... j'agonise, je nen peux plus lol alors defaut ou pas defaut je prends lol


----------



## Kritzkopf (14 Octobre 2008)

ch_997 a dit:


> je tourne un dell mini 9 pouce depuis 3 semaines car mon dell 17 pouce m'a lache... j'agonise, je nen peux plus lol alors defaut ou pas defaut je prends lol



Ca dépend si le défaut et tel que tu ira régulièrement au SAV pour dire coucou a ton dell mini 9 pouces 

(je sors je sors)


----------



## iRCO (14 Octobre 2008)

Aller tiens c'est pour toi Pierre-Nico


----------



## flotow (14 Octobre 2008)

sur les photos MacBid de ce matin, on voit une capture 'volée' d'un 'nouveau' MBP 15"

Si apple a foutu du brillant sur les modele pro avec que cette option, ils sont juste tres tres con


----------



## DarkDestiny (14 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> sur les photos MacBid de ce matin, on voit une capture 'volée' d'un 'nouveau' MBP 15"
> 
> Si apple a foutu du brillant sur les modele pro avec que cette option, ils sont juste tres tres con


 Pire !!!! Ya pas de bouton clic...c'est le pad....trop confortable.


----------



## Vincent_è (14 Octobre 2008)

Euh dites vous avez vu les dernières photos dans les news macG? ICI

On dirait un PC.....:mouais::mouais::mouais:et le coups de l'écran arrondi avec la "partie clavier" très "carrée", c'est d'un  moche et encore plus une fois refermé...Si les macbook reprenne ce design, Je crois bien que ce soir, je vais pleurer la fin des macbook Blanc 
Car c'était quand même autre chose niveau design!


----------



## Macuserman (14 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> C'est rigolo, ce sont les plus foufous et le plus impatients qui n'achèteront pas à court terme



C'est pour moi ?! 

Ceci-étant, le moment n'est pas le meilleur (ou du moins le slogan); mais Let's Rock guys!

*Spotlight will turn on notebooks in: 10H 52mns*​


----------



## §mat§ (14 Octobre 2008)

Petite question: a priori, niveau processeur, est-ce que Apple passe au Centrino 2 pour MB et MBP?

En tant que membre ADC Student, je suis contraint de commander par téléphone. Y a-t-il une limite horaire, des risques de surcharge d'appels ce soir qui feront que je ne pourrais pas commander?

Est-ce que l'on peut différer la livraison des articles. Si je prends par exemple une imprimante en rupture de stock, le MBP pourra-t-il partir avant?

Merci d'y prêter attention.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (14 Octobre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> Aller tiens c'est pour toi Pierre-Nico



merci beaucoup 

perso la photo volée apparu ce matin sur tout le web me plaît beaucoup !!! en effet c'est un peu bizarre pour l'écran, j'espère qu'on aura toujours le choix, sinon il y a pas mal de photographe qui vont prendre un coup !








hum hum...

Spécs possibles (Macnn.com)
- Batterie plus puissante
- Plus de bouton sur le trackpad
- 2 carte graphieque (?)
- Disque dure jusqu'à 320 go 7200 t/min ou 128 Go en SSD
- Mémoire DDR3/1,066GHz RAM

On n'entends dire ici et là que les prix ne seront peut-être pas baissé mais... augmentés... le premier MBP a 1999 euros, cher quand même !


----------



## DarkDestiny (14 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> - 2 carte graphieque (?)
> 
> On n'entends dire ici et là que les prix ne seront peut-être pas baissé mais... augmentés... le premier MBP a 1999 euros, cher quand même !


 
Ca paraîtrait normal vu que le principal avantage du Centrino 2 est de pouvoir sswitcher entre une carte graphique dédié à une intégrée pour économiser de la batterie.....

Pour le trackpad, je trouve ça très ennuyeux, au point de me faire réfléchir si oui ou non, j'accepterais de travailler sur un truc si peu ergonomique, j'espère que ce n'est pas vrai.


----------



## rizoto (14 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Ca paraîtrait normal vu que le principal avantage du Centrino 2 est de pouvoir sswitcher entre une carte graphique dédié à une intégrée pour économiser de la batterie.....
> 
> Pour le trackpad, je trouve ça très ennuyeux, au point de me faire réfléchir si oui ou non, j'accepterais de travailler sur un truc si peu ergonomique, j'espère que ce n'est pas vrai.




Le trackpad sans click et l'ecran brillant. Je sens la deception venir a grand pas ...


----------



## Kritzkopf (14 Octobre 2008)

Apple se fait souvent un petit harakiri comme ca?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (14 Octobre 2008)

Gizmodo ce matin


----------



## lainbebop (14 Octobre 2008)

je vois pas trop ce qui vous gène avec le trackpad... Suffît de donner un coup de doigt dessus pour cliquer, comme ac l'iphone en qques sortes
C'est déjà comme ça sûr les pc, du coup je ne me sert jamais des boutons du trackpad sur pc..
C'est bien plus ergonomique comme ça, pas bsoin d'aller chercher le bouton, le doigt reste sûr le trackpad


----------



## Kritzkopf (14 Octobre 2008)

Je vois surtout que c'est moche comme un pc....


----------



## tofskite (14 Octobre 2008)

et pour les tarifs certain parle de hausse .... ça parait peu crédible non ??


----------



## bartfs (14 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour 

juste deux petites questions 
Je voudrais savoir à quelle adresse macG fait le live de la keynote et a quelle heure ? 
merci d'avance 

Bartfs


----------



## DeepDark (14 Octobre 2008)

bartfs a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> juste deux petites questions
> Je voudrais savoir à quelle adresse macG fait le live de la keynote et a quelle heure ?
> ...


Live : keynote.macg.co 
Heure : a partir de 18h30, la keynote commence à 19h 


Comme d'hab' en fait...


----------



## DarkDestiny (14 Octobre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> je vois pas trop ce qui vous gène avec le trackpad... Suffît de donner un coup de doigt dessus pour cliquer, comme ac l'iphone en qques sortes
> C'est déjà comme ça sûr les pc, du coup je ne me sert jamais des boutons du trackpad sur pc..
> C'est bien plus ergonomique comme ça, pas bsoin d'aller chercher le bouton, le doigt reste sûr le trackpad


 
Niveau confort c'est pas comparable, sur ton fixe t'utilise une souris à boutons ou un trackpad....
Un clic c'est bien plus confortable qu'un trackpad, tout comme un clavier réel est bien plus pratique qu'un clavier tactile (iPhone)...


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> C'est pour moi ?!
> 
> Ceci-étant, le moment n'est pas le meilleur (ou du moins le slogan); mais Let's Rock guys!
> 
> *Spotlight will turn on notebooks in: 10H 52mns*​



Non je disais pas ça pour toi (pour une fois tu es plutôt calme )
En tout cas après ces photos volées, je regrette encore moins (je le regrettais?) mon MBP actuel!
Mais le design courbé, comme précisé avant, j'aime vraiment pas...
Faudra voir en vrai maintenant...
A mon avis, vu que c'est nouveau, ça va marcher. Vu que ça change...
Enfin bref, on verra
Plus que 9h25


----------



## Vincent_è (14 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Gizmodo ce matin



MON DIEU UN PC!!!!


----------



## kevinh44fr (14 Octobre 2008)

Moi les rumeurs d'aujourd'hui ne me plaisent pas du tout...
Même pas une augmentation des fréquences et même pas une baisse des prix?
Sa veut dire, que comme les gens ont continués d'acheter mac pendant ces 3 derniers mois, Apple pense que les prix sont bien comme ils sont...dommage...
J'espère ne pas être déçu mais j'espère surtout ne pas avoir attendu 2 mois pour me tourner finalement vers un pc...
Pour passer le temps, je vais aller chez l'APR près de chez moi pour des informations....

Bon courage et bonne patience à tous jusqu'à 19H.


----------



## Vincent_è (14 Octobre 2008)

PAreil pour moi  les annonces d'aujourd'hui sont de mauvaises augures!

Perso je pense de plus en plus que je vais me prendre un macbook vitaminé ou un macbook pro en déstockage parce que là rien de bon pour moi!:rateau:

verdict dans 7h30


----------



## §mat§ (14 Octobre 2008)

Effectivement, côté design c'est pas vilain mais peu-être un peu décevant. (Enfin, ils n'ont pas encore été dévoilés officiellement, hein...)

Si le seul coup de coeur visuel est vraiment limitatif pour ce type de machine, certaines de vos réactions semblent bien manifester la suprématie du design dans le jugement que vous portez sur ces MBP. 
De mon côté, même si je n'aurais peut-être pas un lien affectif extrêmement intense avec mon MBP, il n'en reste pas moins que niveau caractéristiques générales ils vont être excellents et détrôner les machines actuelles sans aucun soucis.

Déception côté trackpad quand même...


----------



## Vincent_è (14 Octobre 2008)

Apple reste quand même associé à une image forte et novatrice coté Design....et là c'est tout le contraire


----------



## Icarus (14 Octobre 2008)

Je préfère le côté uniformisé des précédents MBP. Peut être que comme pour l'Imac, on s'y fera (ou pas) mais bon. La j'avoue que je suis un petit peu déçu.

Reste à voir le design final des Macbook, mais bon s'ils sont tout en alu et avec une carte graphique performante...j'vais peut être pas me prendre un MBP.


----------



## Kritzkopf (14 Octobre 2008)

D'autant que ca reste ce qu'on voit en premier quand on regarde un ordi... 

...maintenant effectivement, c'est pas ce qui est censé déterminer l'achat, mais comme dit quand on achète chez Apple, c'est plus cher et on s'attend a quelques choses de beau.

J'ai absolument aucuns regrets d'avoir acheter avant cette MAJ, vu que visiblement pour le moment y a aucune baisse de prix, c'est moche, c'est brillant et niveau perfs y aurait juste la RAM en DDR3 et la CG qui doit être une grosse usine à gaz avec ca petite puce (j'imagine même pas le résultat si Nvidia arrive toujours pas a fabriquer ses puces correctement)


----------



## §mat§ (14 Octobre 2008)

Je te gagerais de trouver un PC haut de gamme aussi fin, épuré et présentant aussi peu de fioritures...

Apparemment le TrackPad serait physiquement cliquable, ce qui est une bonne chose car la technique du tap, ça aurait été l'horreur.

Coté écran, pas d'option mat. C'est décevant, surtout pour une bonne partie de la frange d'utilisateurs utilisant les MBP.

Côté processeur, c'est toujours 2,4 et 2,5Ghz mais option 2,8Ghz.

La DDR3 sera intégrée d'office sur les MBP?


----------



## Kritzkopf (14 Octobre 2008)

> J'ai absolument aucuns regrets d'avoir acheter avant cette MAJ



En l'occurrence, un MBP


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2008)

Je suis d'accord avec vous. Si cette révision s'avère telle que annoncée dans les rumeurs du jour, elle risque d'entrainer pas mal de déceptions (écran uniquement brillant, trackpad discutable, design un peu trop lisse voire "toc", pas de grosses performances à priori par rapport à la révision précédente, etc...). Ceux qui ont acheté l'ancien modèle (enfin, celui actuel) n'auront rien à regretter, bien au contraire...

Et il y a toujours des CG de nVidia; c'est Melaure qui va être content...


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Apparemment le TrackPad serait physiquement cliquable, ce qui est une bonne chose car la technique du tap, ça aurait été l'horreur.



Le trackpad actuel est aussi cliquable (je veux dire sans utiliser le bouton), il suffit de faire les réglages adéquat dans les Préférences Système. Mais concernant ce futur trackpad, avoir supprimer le bouton me semble être d'une bêtise sans nom, je ne vois pas ce qui justifierait une telle évolution.


----------



## §mat§ (14 Octobre 2008)

Reste quand même la RAM en DDR3, je l'attendais, excellent pour tout ce qui est limitation de latence etc... Etant donné que je pratique les VST Instruments, ça m'arrange beaucoup (s'il y a 4Go d'emblée c'est l'idéal). Gros plus pour certaines utilisations, donc.

La présence de deux cartes graphiques (non vérolées), avantageux côté autonomie, le DisplayPort également, future norme côté informatique (contrairement à l'HDMI=TV).

Si cette mise à jour s'avère décevante pour beaucoup (y compris moi), c'est surtout niveau design. Et outre l'aspect secondaire de ce point, il faut bien se rendre compte que c'est comme ça pour toutes les révisions chez Apple (iPod Nano, iMac Alu etc...), sachant qu'au final chacun finit par s'attacher aux nouveaux "emballages".


----------



## rizoto (14 Octobre 2008)

Je ne pourrai pas voir la keynote mais si ces news sont confirmees (ecran brillant, trackpad sans clique, design moyen) pour la modique somme de 2000 boules, pas sur que je me prenne un mbp


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2008)

Un truc positif selon moi (si cela se confirme); la possibilité de changer aisément le DD, comme sur le MB...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

..Et moi un macbook car avoir moins de pross pour plus cher , c'est la mise a jour empoisonnée


----------



## Kritzkopf (14 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Reste quand même la RAM en DDR3, je l'attendais, excellent pour tout ce qui est limitation de latence etc... Etant donné que je pratique les VST Instruments, ça m'arrange beaucoup (s'il y a 4Go d'emblée c'est l'idéal). Gros plus pour certaines utilisations, donc.
> 
> La présence de deux cartes graphiques (non vérolées), avantageux côté autonomie, le DisplayPort également, future norme côté informatique (contrairement à l'HDMI=TV).
> 
> Si cette mise à jour s'avère décevante pour beaucoup (y compris moi), c'est surtout niveau design. Et outre l'aspect secondaire de ce point, il faut bien se rendre compte que c'est comme ça pour toutes les révisions chez Apple (iPod Nano, iMac Alu etc...), sachant qu'au final chacun finit par s'attacher aux nouveaux "emballages".



C'est d'ailleurs pour ca que le nano 4G est le strict retour au design précédant... 

... Mais la question est pas là, le nano 2G ou 3G restait joli malgré tout, ca restait différent des baladeurs concurrents. Là, c'est pas le cas.

Je veux pas passer pour un type qui veut absolument un truc mode/design/cequevousvoulez. Mais là, si cette MAJ a bien lieu selon ces rumeurs y aura vraiment plus que l'OS pour différencier un mac d'un PC.

Effectivement, seuls avantages : DDR3, changement du DD et peut etre la CG....


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2008)

Concernant les processeurs, il faut voir. Manifestement, s'ils gèrent de la DDR3, ils ne seraient plus basés sur la plateforme Santa-Rosa mais sur la plateforme Montevina. Et dans ce cas, comparer les fréquences avec celles des MBP précédents n'a plus vraiment de sens...


----------



## lainbebop (14 Octobre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> ..Et moi un macbook car avoir moins de pross pour plus cher , c'est la mise a jour empoisonnée




On ne juge pas un pross par rapport à sa cadence...
un 2,0 est pas forcément moins bon qu'un 2,1... Surtout pour les portables où la notion de consommation est très importante...
Pour moi ces pross sont bien meilleurs, surtout s'ils gèrent la ddr3


----------



## §mat§ (14 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Je veux pas passer pour un type qui veut absolument un truc mode/design/cequevousvoulez. Mais là, si cette MAJ a bien lieu selon ces rumeurs y aura vraiment plus que l'OS pour différencier un mac d'un PC.
> 
> Effectivement, seuls avantages : DDR3, changement du DD et peut etre la CG....



Je suis assez d'accord avec toi et comprends ton point de vue. J'ai d'ailleurs précisé ma relative déception quant au design (on a maintenant quelque chose présentant un peu moins de personnalité que les anciens MBP).

Ceci dit, les dimensions propres aux machines d'Apple restent sans réelle concurrence, on préserve cet effort d'intégration, finesse etc...

Malgré tout, je suis satisfait des nouveautés apportées (principalement DDR3, Montevina (?), perf' graphique/autonomie, facilité d'accès DD, option SSD, grand trackpad (reste à le tester car c'est pour l'instant de l'appréciation a priori concernant l'absence de click), DisplayPort...). Ce qui n'est tout de même pas rien! Surtout pour mon utilisation.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

Oui mais Même avec un carte graphique , le macbook/pro n'a pas un très bon rapport qualité/prix 
A part l'os qui est bien meilleur...


----------



## kevinh44fr (14 Octobre 2008)

Ben, au niveau des Macbook Pro, ça me semble logique que les fréquences restent les mêmes. C'est au niveau du bus que ça doit changer. Au lieu d'être à 800MHz, on sera à 1066MHz.

Pour la RAM, j'espère bien qu'à ce prix là ce sera du DDR3 4 Go. Mais ce que je ne sais pas, c'est si c'est du 800 ou 1066MHz.

Une carte graphique plus puissante par la technologie hybride, pourquoi pas, ça peut-être vraiment bien.

Dans ce cas-là, les prix se justifieraient beaucoup plus.

Pour le firewire 400, c'est dommage.

Pour le mini-dvi : alors ça pour moi c'est une honte. Même si le raccord vaut 20 euros (j'en sais rien), pourquoi ne pas laisser le dvi? C'est comme avoir enlever la télécommande...

Pas de MBP 17" : ça, je m'en fiche un peu mais j'espère que pour les autres, ils ne l'abandonneront pas.

Macbook à 2 GHz aussi cher que 2,1 : je comprends pas trop pourquoi, mais Apple doit avoir ses raisons.

Macbook en fin de semaine : ça me ferait chier si enfin de compte je vais prendre un MB...

Trackpad : On verrai bien....

Ecran Mat :  ?? Partout, je lis que le brillant reflète trop, beaucoup conseille le mat. Alors pourquoi Apple l'abandonne t-il?

Je sens que ce soir à 19H, peu importe que ce soit de bonnes ou mauvaises nouvelles, il va y avoir des crises cardiaques...


----------



## §mat§ (14 Octobre 2008)

Dans mon cas il a un très bon rapport qualité/prix. 

ADC+revente iPod+revente imprimante=MBP pour environ 1300


----------



## Kritzkopf (14 Octobre 2008)

Apple a intérêt a proposé quelques choses en plus après tout ces mois d'attentes c'est certain!


----------



## iRCO (14 Octobre 2008)

Franchement il y a des rumeurs qui semble décevante si ça se confirme ce soir surtout niveau PRIX, ÉCRAN mat abandonné, pas d'évolution au niveau des fréquences

Pour les bonnes nouvelles (qu'on attendait tous) c'est la techno hybrid Sli, l'autonomie, la DDR3, Bus de 1066Mhz


Au final il n'y pas de grosse nouveauté par rapport à (la concurrence) à part soi-disant trackpad ( on verra ce que ça va donner mais je suis plutôt optimiste sur ce point)

bon je ne m'avance pas sur mes décision de switch pour l'instant. Donc on verra ce soir les nouveauté et je prendrais deux plus de temps pour réfléchir à ce switch


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (14 Octobre 2008)

Hello 

Enfin le jour tant attendu est arrivé... :love::love::love::love: vivement ce soir !


----------



## Icarus (14 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Je te gagerais de trouver un PC haut de gamme aussi fin, épuré et présentant aussi peu de fioritures...



Comparé à un PC d'accord...mais comparé aux anciens MAC, celui ci fait moins bien.


----------



## lainbebop (14 Octobre 2008)

pfiouuu impossible de joindre l'apr par telephone pour savoir s'ils auront les MB demain...


----------



## qqq (14 Octobre 2008)

les que nous


----------



## carole04 (14 Octobre 2008)

Apple store fermé ou je rève??????????


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2008)

carole04 a dit:


> Apple store fermé ou je rève??????????



Non, c'est normal qu'il soit fermé, les ordinateurs portables vont être révisés...


----------



## lainbebop (14 Octobre 2008)

carole04 a dit:


> Apple store fermé ou je rève??????????




t'as copié ce message hautement informatif dans tous les post qui parlent de ce soir ou quoi ???
Ya une news en page 1 de MacG depuis 2 qui informe que le store est fermé oui...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Octobre 2008)

Les nouveaux MacBook Pro étant sortis, la suite par ici... évidemment.


----------

